# Kindle Fire and the Free App of the Day (US Store)



## jonathanmoeller

...makes for a very nifty combination. Most of the free apps tend to be games, but occasionally there's something really useful - like QuickOffice Pro for free earlier this week. Definitely worth checking every day.

Have you gotten anything good off the Free App of the Day?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've picked up several. . . have had android devices for a while. . . .today's Free app is Bejeweled 2


----------



## HappyGuy

Ann, will these apps work on other android devices or on the Fire only?


----------



## Tam

HappyGuy said:


> Ann, will these apps work on other android devices or on the Fire only?


All of the Amazon Apps I have on my Xoom and Droid 2 cell phone are available in Cloud for me to download onto the Fire. So far everything that works on my other devices works on the Fire too. And this morning when I downloaded the free Bejeweled app onto the Fire, it was available on my phone and Xoom immediately to download as well.


----------



## Elk

HappyGuy said:


> Ann, will these apps work on other android devices or on the Fire only?


All of the apps potentially will work on other devices. As open architecture some apps will not work on some devices. Just dive in and try.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Ann, will these apps work on other android devices or on the Fire only?


Generally, it depends. 

When you go to the app store, and look at an app it will say which devices it works on with either a green check mark or a red X. It only shows 2 devices so if you have more you click the 'see all devices' link and it shows them all with indicators. I have 3 devices, a Fire, a Droid, and a Xoom and various combinations are checked depending on the app. Some do NOT work for the Fire -- but I won't be surprised if they eventually have versions that do, so if it's something you want, make note and keep checking.


----------



## AuburnSky

The Fire will be my first Droid device.  I want to order the free app of the day while it's free and then download it to my Fire when it comes tomorrow or Friday.  I see that I have to type in my email address to get the free app sent to me.  Once I've done that, do I have a few days to download the app for free or must it be done the same day?


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Generally, it depends


Very true. For instance, for QuickOffice, I have a Toshiba Thrive with Honeycomb, and the default version of the app would not install on my tablet. However, there was a second version for tablets that installed on my device. So sometimes (but not always) a developer will support multiple versions of an app.

One of the advantages of a more controlled environment like the Fire is the avoidance of platform fragmentation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AuburnSky said:


> The Fire will be my first Droid device. I want to order the free app of the day while it's free and then download it to my Fire when it comes tomorrow or Friday. I see that I have to type in my email address to get the free app sent to me. Once I've done that, do I have a few days to download the app for free or must it be done the same day?


There were a bunch of folks who got several free apps over the last month. . .they were all there available in the cloud to download when their Fires arrived and connected. So you should be fine.


----------



## AuburnSky

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were a bunch of folks who got several free apps over the last month. . .they were all there available in the cloud to download when their Fires arrived and connected. So you should be fine.


Oh that's great news! Especially because I downloaded the free office pro one from Monday too.  Woo hoo!

Thank you!


----------



## krm0789

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were a bunch of folks who got several free apps over the last month. . .they were all there available in the cloud to download when their Fires arrived and connected. So you should be fine.


Lucky people! It did not work for me, but I hope it does for you, AuburnSky!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> There were a bunch of folks who got several free apps over the last month. . .they were all there available in the cloud to download when their Fires arrived and connected.


I know someone who's planning to get an Android phone in March when her current phone contract expires, so she's been downloading every free app she likes until then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> There were a bunch of folks who got several free apps over the last month. . .they were all there available in the cloud to download when their Fires arrived and connected. So you should be fine.


None of mine were. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> None of mine were.
> 
> Betsy


Hmmmm.
Btackett definitely said the ones she'd gotten were there. . . . maybe she'll chime in and say how she did it specifically.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmmm.
> Btackett definitely said the ones she'd gotten were there. . . . maybe she'll chime in and say how she did it specifically.


From what she said before, it didn't seem that she did anything different than I did...oh, well...

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Hands-down my favorite freebie from Amazon back when I first got my phone was Plants vs Zombies.  I can't say if it works on the Fire because it hung when I tried to download it yesterday and I haven't had a chance to try again, but it did show up my list of cloud apps on the Fire.
I have several - mostly alternate input methods - that don't show up.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> I have several - mostly alternate input methods - that don't show up.


I suspect Amazon keeps any non-Fire compatible apps from showing up on the Fire.


----------



## VondaZ

Andra said:


> Hands-down my favorite freebie from Amazon back when I first got my phone was Plants vs Zombies. I can't say if it works on the Fire because it hung when I tried to download it yesterday and I haven't had a chance to try again, but it did show up my list of cloud apps on the Fire.


I also downloaded Plants vs Zombies when it was free, but it never would run on my crappy phone. Installed it on my fire this morning and it works great. I can't stop playing.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> I also downloaded Plants vs Zombies when it was free


I haven't tried that yet, but I have played Angry Birds. The dang pigs win _every time_...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's Free App of the Day:



Regularly $9.99


----------



## Alice Coyl

Ann in Arlington said:


> Today's Free App of the Day:
> 
> 
> 
> Regularly $9.99


Thanks Ann. I wonder if a thread with a link to the free app would help those who are having problems finding them? It would really be helpful. I have yet to find the free ones on my Fire. I can find them on my computer and download them there like I did today's free app. I'm not always interested in games but there are a lot that I am and would like a quick link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's at most three clicks on the Fire to the free apps including App of the Day:

From the *Home* page on the Fire,

click on *Apps*
then *Store* in upper right.

You should see the free app of the day at the top.

Below that, a menu bar that says "Top, New, Games, Entertainment, Lifestyle," etc.

Below that should be two columns in portrait, three columns in landscape mode:

Top Paid, Top Free, (and in landscape mode only) Top Rated.

You can scroll down to see all the Top Free.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy's got it.  

Anyway, the free app changes daily, so there's no way to just have one link that always goes directly there.  But I'll try to remember to post in this thread daily. . .and if I don't I'm sure someone else will.


----------



## Shastastan

Betsy the Quilter said:


> None of mine were.
> 
> Betsy


I bought 2 with 1 click and 1 was free. However, I did that before I received my Fire and now have no idea how to get them. They are not in my cloud either. I may just buy them again since I don't want to hassle for 99 cents. They're in my email notifications from Amazon. I tried to follow their instructions to get them on the Fire, but the screens on my fire don't match up with what they are showing, so no clue....


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Today's Free App is Sketchbook Mobile. I don't know if it'd be useful on a Fire - I would wager not. I suspect you'd need a stylus to get maximum effect from it.


----------



## teri

I love doodling.  I grab all the drawing type apps.  It is also a great amusement for the kids.  I usually hand them my phone while waiting in lines and they are mesmerized by the lines.  Doubt I'll hand them my Fire though!


----------



## Tabatha

Posted link to Colornote, which is free at Amazon in the Must Have app thread.

This is a great notepad, calendar, list app. Have on my NC and love it.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Someone over at MobileRead posted a drawing that she created with her fingers on the Kindle Fire using Sketchbook Mobile.


That's way cool. Apparently, a stylus _isn't_ necessary if you know what you're doing!


----------



## Shastastan

jonathanmoeller said:


> That's way cool. Apparently, a stylus _isn't_ necessary if you know what you're doing!


Er uh, I just ordered a stylus and I don't even have a sketch app. Since I'm an amateur artist, I might try the color one though just to play with. I don't have a smart phone or any other touch pad devices. Not doing all that well typing stuff in by touch. Sure seems very sensitive to me. I'm hoping the stylus will give more control.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought it was interesting that the app today was Sketchbook Mobile as the free app the first day was Sketchbook Mobile Express by the same people....I haven't been able to tell the difference yet.

And yes, it's quite useful for sketching.  I also have it on my iPad as one of my drawing apps.  The stylus lets one make finer connections between lines, etc. as one's fat finger (in my case) isn't blocking your view.  

Betsy
who is watching You've Got Mail on the Fire while typing this on her iPad...


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:



> Betsy
> who is watching You've Got Mail on the Fire while typing this on her iPad...


 You're quite the multi-tasker, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I just opened up my photo editing software on my PC to do something for hubby....

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You should see the free app of the day at the top.
> 
> Below that, a menu bar that says "Top, New, Games, Entertainment, Lifestyle," etc.


All I have above the menu bar is an empty white box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's where it should be.  Sometimes the App Store hasn't been loading properly since yesterday.  Try shutting your Fire down completely and restarting it, see if that helps.

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Thank you Betsy.....I went back to home and then tried again and was able to see the free app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Great!


----------



## LJCohen

Hmmm.  Is the free app of the day tied to the device or to the user?  I ask b/c I've gotten the fire as a holiday gift for my son.  And, of course, I got it up and running--just to make sure it wasn't broken or anything--really--using my amazon account.

When I give it to him, I'll deauthorize the device from  my account.

If I dl apps now, will they vanish when he takes over the device with *his* account?

Thanks!
lj


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The apps are tied to your account so you can put them on any device you add to your account.

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> The apps are tied to your account so you can put them on any device you add to your account.


I've noticed the apps won't show up if they're not compatible with your account - an app that requires Android 3.1 or higher won't show up on a 2.3 device, for instance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good point, thanks for the clarification!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Will the Amazon Fire apps work on other Android devices? IF so, may I get the free aps and load them on my droid device later?


----------



## Alice Coyl

HappyGuy said:


> Will the Amazon Fire apps work on other Android devices? IF so, may I get the free aps and load them on my droid device later?


I put many of them on my Acer A500 but not all apps are compatible. It depends on your droid device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jonathanmoeller said:


> Today's Free App is Sketchbook Mobile. I don't know if it'd be useful on a Fire - I would wager not. I suspect you'd need a stylus to get maximum effect from it.


But you can use a stylus on the Fire: I do. . . .it's much easier to touch the right place with one for me.


----------



## Toby

I haven't had much play time with my Fire, but I attempted to put a free Dictionary App & another app. It shows up in MMK page, but not on my Fire. I was going ro ask if I need to download an Android App from Amazon to get the App on my Fire. If I do, let me know. I am now thinking that the App may not be compatable after reading the discussions here tonight, but who knows.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> But you can use a stylus on the Fire: I do. . . .it's much easier to touch the right place with one for me.


I suspect some Android developers are weeping bitter tears. All that work to develop a multitouch interface and someone's using a _stylus_...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We iPad users have been using styluses (?) for some specific purposes, such as drawing, for some time....nothing wrong with that!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We iPad users have been using styluses (?) for some specific purposes, such as drawing, for some time....nothing wrong with that!
> 
> Betsy


I think it's styli . . . at least, spell checker hasn't put a squiggly line under it. 

I got a pack of three on the theory that I'd lose at least one!



By the way, today's free app seems to be a kids' game from Disney:


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Today's free app is a game called Puffle Launch. Frankly, it does not look like a bargain. (Admittedly, I am not the target market for kids' tablet games.) The big sticking point seems to be that to get the maximum functionality out of the game, you need a $8 month subscription to Disney. 

Having a subscription for a tablet game does not, to me, seem like a good deal.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's Free app is List Master Pro



Regularly $1.99. This one could be useful.


----------



## BTackitt

I'm 90% sure I will just allow my DS#1 to keep my fire after his Thanksgiving trip, so I downloaded that list app this morning. He needs lists or he would forget his head.. Total brainiac, common sense severely lacking. Last trip home? when he went back to his college, he remembered his books, forgot to take back all of his clean laundry, and his new deodorant, came down the next weekend to get his laundry, bought another deodorant, forgot BOTH deodorants.


----------



## Shastastan

jonathanmoeller said:


> Today's free app is a game called Puffle Launch. Frankly, it does not look like a bargain. (Admittedly, I am not the target market for kids' tablet games.) The big sticking point seems to be that to get the maximum functionality out of the game, you need a $8 month subscription to Disney.
> 
> Having a subscription for a tablet game does not, to me, seem like a good deal.


I'm with you. I'm not a subscription fan either. Kim Komando's club is all that I'm in and it has helped me many times on tech stuff. I'm not going to it on my Fire though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's styli . . . at least, spell checker hasn't put a squiggly line under it.
> 
> I got a pack of three on the theory that I'd lose at least one!
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, today's free app seems to be a kids' game from Disney:


These look good for those who want a stylus for tapping, but one review mentioned the rubber tips. I'm not sure they would work so well for drawing. My stulus has a foam tip that slides easily. If you get them before I see you on Tuesday, Ann, could you bring them?

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I have not received my Fire yet, but just sent off my e-mail for the free app of the day. I can't open it because I have nothing to open it to. Can I just leave the e-mail in my inbox and open it when I receive my Fire? I don't know how to get it from the e-mail to Cloud.


----------



## CegAbq

for those of you discussing using a stylus - I just saw over in a completely unlreated forum a caution; fellow said:
"I've been using the stylus that came with my 7012 [a Coby tablet], and after playing "Fruit Ninja" I found that it had scratched my screen all up. I think if you play a lot of games where you slide the stylus across the screen, it "sharpens" it, causing it to slice the screen all up. I've switched over to Nintendo DS stylus that has a nylon tip."

So - just something to keep in mind maybe.


----------



## copperclad

Hi 
if you are not careful with storing your stylus , You can end up with grit embedded in the soft plastic tip , and the grit will be what scratches your screen   HTH


----------



## krm0789

Jane917 said:


> I have not received my Fire yet, but just sent off my e-mail for the free app of the day. I can't open it because I have nothing to open it to. Can I just leave the e-mail in my inbox and open it when I receive my Fire? I don't know how to get it from the e-mail to Cloud.


You'd need to have some sort of aneroid device to take advantage if the apps, it seems. I tried several methods pre-fire : wasn't able to take advantage of any of the free aps til.it actually arrived

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I've played with List Master Pro a bit, and it's extremely useful. The voice dictation feature for lists is especially nice. (I tend to leave myself little written notes scattered all over the house so I remember things.) Granted, the Kindle Fire doesn't have a microphone, but List Master is still a handy little tool.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> These look good for those who want a stylus for tapping, but one review mentioned the rubber tips. I'm not sure they would work so well for drawing. My stulus has a foam tip that slides easily. If you get them before I see you on Tuesday, Ann, could you bring them?
> 
> Betsy


I will. . .they've already come. . . .I've used them reasonably successfully with a handwriting note taking app I have. . . .I'd like to see the one you have too. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I will. . .they've already come. . . .I've used them reasonably successfully with a handwriting note taking app I have. . . .I'd like to see the one you have too. . . . .


OK, I'll try to find it. 

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

krm0789 said:


> You'd need to have some sort of aneroid device to take advantage if the apps, it seems. I tried several methods pre-fire : wasn't able to take advantage of any of the free aps til.it actually arrived


Just solved that problem....I just ordered the Fire!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane's on Kindle (Fire) Watch!

Betsy


----------



## Lisa M.

Documents To Go is today's free app - woweee!!! I'm just gonna not buy apps anymore and wait for them to come around to the free app. What bums me out is that I've got 2 Fire's on the way for Christmas presents for my daughters and they could use some of these apps passing by.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Woohoo!

I just saw that, too!  Downloaded....  (and I think this was offered free earlier this year...perhaps others will come around again!)  Note that this is the "key" to the full app; one must also (separately) download the Documents to To 3.0 Main App.  Go to the App Store, search for "Documents to Go" and download and install the app.

I downloaded the free "key" first and then the Main App; when I opened the Main App and checked the Upgrade Store, it showed the "Full Version" as being unlocked.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

if your daughters are on your account, won't they be able to dl any apps you already own?


----------



## Neon8

Docs 2go is the free app today? Usually $15. Great app for Office documents and there is a desktop version to synch files wireless. Been using on my iPad for a long time. Thanks Amazon


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Merging your thread with the main Free App of the Day thread, Neon8.  Thanks for the reminder that there's a desktop component, too!  I've been using Docs to Go since my Palm days...nice way to access Office docs on a mobile device.

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Oh yeah. I grabbed Docs 2 Go as soon as I saw it was free.

The Free App of the Day is a mixed bag. Sometimes it's some pointless game - but other times it's an incredibly useful productivity app. All part of the fun.


----------



## Lisa M.

BTackitt said:


> if your daughters are on your account, won't they be able to dl any apps you already own?


No, they aren't on my account. They have books I don't want to see and vice versa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jonathanmoeller said:


> The Free App of the Day is a mixed bag. Sometimes it's some pointless game -


LOL! As opposed to those games with a point, like Angry Birds. 

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> LOL! As opposed to those games with a point, like Angry Birds.


Angry Birds is an _epic saga_ of warfare, love, betrayal, redemption, heroism, and exploding birds fired from giant slingshots.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jonathanmoeller said:


> Angry Birds is an _epic saga_ of warfare, love, betrayal, redemption, heroism, and exploding birds fired from giant slingshots.


Yes, that's why *I* love it....


----------



## Vet

Betsy the Quilter said:


> These look good for those who want a stylus for tapping, but one review mentioned the rubber tips. I'm not sure they would work so well for drawing. My stulus has a foam tip that slides easily. If you get them before I see you on Tuesday, Ann, could you bring them?
> 
> Betsy


I received these today, (cosmos set of 3 styli), they work well on my Fire, iPad and phone!


----------



## Seamonkey

Arrgh!  I keep missing the really good free apps  Just too busy in too many directions.


----------



## CegAbq

Seamonkey said:


> Arrgh! I keep missing the really good free apps Just too busy in too many directions.


Make it the first (or last, before midnight Pacific time) thing to check that you do!


----------



## JetJammer

Seamonkey said:


> Arrgh! I keep missing the really good free apps Just too busy in too many directions.


I actually have an app for my phone called "My Daily Free Amazon App". It checks once a day at a time I choose, then sends me a message telling me what the free app is.

I haven't looked to see if it's available for the Fire or not, but it might be worth checking.


----------



## BTackitt

It's just the first thing I check in the mornings. (yes *gasp* even before KB)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's today's:  It's called "Muffin Knight".

I think I'll pass on it.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's today's:  It's called "Muffin Knight".
> 
> I think I'll pass on it.


LOL, me too!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I, too, was planning to pass on it. If I want to chase muffins, I'll chase a _real _muffin, dang it. 

That said, I have seen the children of several clients playing it, so it does seem to be a hit with the kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's today's:  It's called "Muffin Knight".
> 
> I think I'll pass on it.


Now, see, I downloaded that because it's exactly the kind of app the 11 year old grandboy likes...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . . . but I have no 11 year olds I need to entertain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . . but I have no 11 year olds I need to entertain.


I'll loan you mine.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . . . but I have no 11 year olds I need to entertain.


I have 9, 10, and 14 year olds I could loan you... Take your pick.


----------



## BTackitt

phshhh... my 20 yo son and 50 yo hubby both liked it.


----------



## LauraElizabeth

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have 9, 10, and 14 year olds I could loan you... Take your pick.


I will take them all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

another App for Betsy's grandkids. . . .and everyone else's 'kids' (even if they're 50)

Bonsai Blast


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, perfect for the GKs...and it's kind of fun...

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Yes, perfect for the GKs...and it's kind of fun...


I just wish that _real_ muffins were involved...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's is another game: 

It's called "Slice It"

Maybe kinda educational too?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Today's is another game:
> 
> It's called "Slice It"
> 
> Maybe kinda educational too?


OK, I just frittered away fifteen minutes with that one...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How quickly does it get really hard?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm up to level 1-10 and this is what it looks like:










Not too hard yet...this needs to be in six equal sized pieces using 3 lines. The tricky part is placing the lines precisely. I think the elder grandboy had this on his iPod Touch...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a feeling this is akin to Pulse. . . .Called "ChannelCaster Pro". . . .regularly $4.99.


----------



## krm0789

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a feeling this is akin to Pulse. . . .Called "ChannelCaster Pro". . . .regularly $4.99.


I was just complaining about the lack of adequate news reading.on the Fire last night. Ive been playing with this app for a few minutes now & its really awesome! Pulse's horizontal scrolling & I did not get along, but today's app is really neat

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Why did you have to say that? 

I had decided I didn't need it because I think Pulse is just fine. . but now I'm thinking, 'maybe this is better?'  But I don't necessarily want to collect too many that I really won't ever use.  OTOH, they don't take up much space in the cloud, I guess!

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Hoosiermama

I just downloaded this app. I love that it picks up my Google  Reader feeds. That was the one thing Pulse was missing for me! Lovin' the free daily apps!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## krm0789

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why did you have to say that?
> 
> I had decided I didn't need it because I think Pulse is just fine. . but now I'm thinking, 'maybe this is better?' But I don't necessarily want to collect too many that I really won't ever use. OTOH, they don't take up much space in the cloud, I guess!
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


It's very similar to Pulse but more user-friendly, I think. Similar set up but executed better, broader selection of predefined news channels & much better integration of Google Reader, which is what I was really missing. I also find the read from web stories load faster, while ive had to beat Pulse into loading them. Try it-- KB pressure! =p

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## kabloink

So far, I like it better than Pulse due to the layout.  The topics opening up to a page which you can scroll vertically like a web page it a big plus.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Similar set up but executed better, broader selection of predefined news channels & much better integration of Google Reader, which is what I was really missing.


I was playing with it a bit this morning - the screenshots make it look like a glorified version of TMZ, but it's actually a fairly slick RSS reader.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hoosiermama said:


> I just downloaded this app. I love that it picks up my Google Reader feeds. That was the one thing Pulse was missing for me! Lovin' the free daily apps!
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


 I've got Pulse set up to pick up my GR feeds...it was pretty easy...but I downloaded this one, too. As I said in another thread, I'm an app


Spoiler



slut


. Checking it out now...

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

> I've got Pulse set up to pick up my GR feeds...it was pretty easy


Off to play with Pulse now! I hadn't seen where it could pick up the GR feeds.  I'm one of those app whatchamacallits, too, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To add Google Reader to Pulse, tap on the gear along the top (or pop up the menu and tap on "Manage Sources."  You'll see a list of the feeds you already have.  Tap the blue + at the bottom of the list.

You'll get a list of "Featured" feeds, but a tap at the top right is "g reader."  Tap on that.  You'll need to log in, probably (I'm already logged in).

Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

> To add Google Reader to Pulse, tap on the gear along the top (or pop up the menu and tap on "Manage Sources." You'll see a list of the feeds you already have. Tap the blue + at the bottom of the list.
> 
> You'll get a list of "Featured" feeds, but a tap at the top right is "g reader." Tap on that. You'll need to log in, probably (I'm already logged in).


I have no idea how I missed that on the initial set-up. Note to self: LOOK at things.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hoosiermama said:


> I have no idea how I missed that on the initial set-up. Note to self: LOOK at things.


Did you get it working?? Great!

I like both apps...I find Pulse a bit easier, it seems a bit more structured, but I'm used to it. I suspect I'll be using ChannelCaster a lot for my Facebook and Twitter feeds, though...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's free app is a mini-golf game called "Tiki Golf 2"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I couldn't even get interested in this one.
  

Fortunately, I found the Cyber Monday Deals to satisfy my App-a-day needs.

Betsy


----------



## teri

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't even get interested in this one.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I found the Cyber Monday Deals to satisfy my App-a-day needs.
> 
> Betsy


I'm trying not to hate you...but you are making it hard. I was an app junkie before the Fire and I had it under control, finally. Now you have unleashed a monster....LOL How do I block your posts?


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't even get interested in this one.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I found the Cyber Monday Deals to satisfy my App-a-day needs.
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy, I just got 15,000+ Free Easy Chef Recipes 

OHHHH and I just found Fractoid as a freebie.. 


as some may know I love generating fractals (and making screensavers from them) I can't wait to try this one out!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Fortunately, I found the Cyber Monday Deals to satisfy my App-a-day needs.
> 
> Betsy


OOOHHHH. . . .I saw the Cyber Monday deals for books. . .didn't see there were some for Apps as well. . . .


----------



## bevie125

My fire should be arriving on Monday. Is it possible to pick up these deals without having the fire yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

teri said:


> I'm trying not to hate you...but you are making it hard. I was an app junkie before the Fire and I had it under control, finally. Now you have unleashed a monster....LOL How do I block your posts?


I don't think you can ignore a moderator's posts...  but you can give it a try, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Vet

I tried to get the 15,000+ free app on my fire and couldn't. I guess it's not for the fire.


----------



## Vet

I was able to download. I'm not sure what I did the first time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you got it to work, Vet!

Betsy


----------



## Vet

Thanks Betsy and thanks for all of the app ideas!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apparently Dabble HD is supposed to be the free App of the Day, but someone partied too much this weekend.  Tiki Golf is still up.  I've reported it to CS...

Betsy


----------



## n4uau

"Fortunately, I found the Cyber Monday Deals to satisfy my App-a-day needs.  Betsy"

I'm impressed with how much money I have spent on 'oh it's just 99 cents' for books and apps. I used to think 'how can you make money at 99 cents' until read about the millions of doodle jump and angry birds apps that have been sold. And that, of course, is why the Fire is bargained price.  So keep loading up on the 99 centers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you don't want to wait for Amazon to feature Dabble HD on it's App Home Page, you can get it for free here:



Apparently they updated the product page, just not the App home page.

It's a word game, I'm going to download it (of course).

And yes, n4uau, those $1 apps add up!

*Edit: And it's up now! You can find it directly on your Fire by going to "Apps" and then click on "Store" in the upper right hand corner, it will appear at the top. Or use the link above to "purchase" it on your PC and have it sent to your Fire.*

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Word game? Gotta have it...

L


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Drabble is a lot of fun, and not quite so mind-numbing as the typical tablet/smartphone game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Word game? Gotta have it...
> 
> L


LOL! I knew you'd be by....

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

I am in for Dabble too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Played it a couple of times just now...you get a rack of letters and need to make a six letter, five letter, four letter, three letter and two letter word.  When you drag a letter from a row and place it on another row, it replaces the letter there.  Once you have a viable word on whichever row you're working on, it turns blue.  You don't have to stay with that word, you can drag and replace until you have all five words blue OR click the solve button once you've decided that's the best you can do.

Eventually, time will run out if you haven't clicked "solve" and the game will show you their correct answer (briefly) and then show you your pathetic unfinished solution and score.

I think this is going to be a keeper and one the older grandkids will try to top my scores on.  

Betsy


----------



## BMathison

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't even get interested in this one.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I found the Cyber Monday Deals to satisfy my App-a-day needs.
> 
> Betsy


What?? More free apps? Excuse me while I go to investigate...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BMathison said:


> What?? More free apps? Excuse me while I go to investigate...


Not necessarily free, but good deals. Hace fun!

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless

If you purchase an app and decided you don't want it (even if it is free) is there any way to delete it out of your cloud/purchaes so it won't be sitting there?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not so far, as far as I know.  I expect that will change as people demand it, just as Amazon came around and started letting us delete stuff from our Kindle libraries.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Here's an always free app that will help those who need to lock down the fire a bit for kids use. . . .

Kids Place - With Child Lock


----------



## Leslie

jonathanmoeller said:


> Drabble is a lot of fun, and not quite so mind-numbing as the typical tablet/smartphone game.


Dabble is fun but I think I "conquered" it in about 20 minutes or so. It doesn't get harder, it's just the same game over and over again--which isn't a bad thing but for those of us who play word games endlessly, it doesn't present much of a challenge. This reminds me a lot of Bananagrams.

For the price, I'm not quibbling, and I like it a whole lot more than Boggle!

L


----------



## sherrymyra

Has anyone tried the "Read It Later Pro" app?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Free App today:

A game, Serious Sam: Kamikaze Attack


I think I'll pass on this one.

For those who wonder about such things, the free app appeared sometime between 3:07am ET and 4:30am today...a little ahead of yesterday's schedule. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sherrymyra said:


> Has anyone tried the "Read It Later Pro" app?


Yes, I've got it on my Fire. I picked it up as I've used Read It Later on my iPad, I was delighted to see it.

You install the app, create or log into your existing RIL account, and you're set. It's got a help page that tells you how to save pages. Basically, when you find a page you want to save, select the bottom menu, tap "More" and look for "Share Page" on the menu that pops up.bTap that and then select "Read It Later" from the options shown.

It's also an option if you tap and hold on any link on a webpage to bring up the same menu. And I think one web page had a Share Page link that popped up a menu, but I can't swear to that.

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> I think I'll pass on this one.


Amen to that. App of the Day is like roulette - some days it's a winner, and some days it's, er, not.


----------



## Ephany

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's an always free app that will help those who need to lock down the fire a bit for kids use. . . .
> 
> Kids Place - With Child Lock


Thanks! This will be useful. The only downside I can see so far is that if you add the Kindle App to the list of approved apps, it will only show the last book read and there's no way (that I can find) to have a list of appropriate books for someone to search.


----------



## VondaZ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Free App today:
> 
> A game, Serious Sam: Kamikaze Attack
> 
> 
> I think I'll pass on this one.


Not my thing either, but this is the first and only game my 8-year-old bought when we got our fires. I won't tell him it is free now. He used his allowance to pay for it. Oh well, I guess you have to pay for some games or they won't bother to make any more.


----------



## eneisch

According to the numerous 1 star reviews on the Amazon site for Serious Sam: Kamikze Attack the program may contain spyware in the form of data mining.  According to the Amazon App store the program asks for permission to:

- Read only access to phone state. 
- Get information about the currently or recently running tasks
- a thumbnail representation of the tasks, what activities are running in it, etc.
- Write to external storage. 
- Open network sockets. 
- Access information about networks.

This is the one thing about the Android ecosystem that I do not care for.  There are tons of apps in the Android Market and Amazon App store that ask for permission to access personal data.  Everyone complains that Apple exerts too much control over their App Store, but this is exactly the reason they do.  They police the apps for the end user so they don't have to worrk about this crap.


----------



## CegAbq

I thought Amazon was vetting these apps more than the Android market.


----------



## briezee

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I've got it on my Fire. I picked it up as I've used Read It Later on my iPad, I was delighted to see it.
> 
> You install the app, create or log into your existing RIL account, and you're set. It's got a help page that tells you how to save pages. Basically, when you find a page you want to save, select the bottom menu, tap "More" and look for "Share Page" on the menu that pops up.bTap that and then select "Read It Later" from the options shown.
> 
> It's also an option if you tap and hold on any link on a webpage to bring up the same menu. And I think one web page had a Share Page link that popped up a menu, but I can't swear to that.
> 
> Betsy


Do you have to be connected to wireless to get back to the articles you want to read later or does it save them on the device? I'm hoping to find something that will let me read them offline.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes...you can have things download to your device so they are available offline.

Excerpts from the Help pages on the device:

*How to Download Automatically*

In the options screen, you can tell Read It Later which content to download when the application is opened. If _Auto-pick Best View_ is enabled, Read It Later will look at each item saved in your list and determine the best (and fastest) view to download. For example, the Article View would be downloaded for a New York Times article and the Full Webpage View would be downloaded for any non-article content.

*Manually*:

You can download/redownload individual articles manually in two ways:

In the List: Tap, Hold and Download

Tap and hold any item in your list to reveal an options menu. Select 'Download" (or "Redownload") from the menu to start downloading the item.

WhileViewing an Article: Refresh

While viewing an article in the reader view, bring up the options by pushing the menu key on your device. Then tap the 'Refresh' or 'Download' option.

Mine was already set up, apparently, so that all the docs that I had saved to Read It Later were already on my device. 

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Today's Freebie
A World Threatened

Once upon a time, in a galaxy not so far away, lived a proud and peaceful Jelly nation on the world of Diploglobe. Then one day, everything changed. Kiwi Halvas darkened the sky and an unprecedented invasion began! Join the Jelly forces and lead them to glory in a fierce battle against these alien invaders.

Look at these poor little creatures. They trust you, they believe in you, they rely on you. Can you refuse those big faithful eyes (or eye)? You're their only hope.
[ALT TEXT HERE]
Invaders are on the march
Tower Power

Use your tactical skills and wisdom to tip the scales of victory and save the Diploglobe and Jelly nation. They'll be marching down the roads in search of your stockpile of green gems. Your job is to keep them from reaching them.

Your main line of defense in the battle is an assortment of defense towers, which you will place along the route. Each type of tower has a different cost and defensive capability, so be careful in your choice and placement of each one in order to maximize their efficiency.


----------



## CegAbq

Ugh, I wish they'd offer something besides games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Agree some utilities would be nice, but this one seems like one both the GK and I will like...already played it some this AM.  Graphics are great!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Agree some utilities would be nice, but this one seems like one both the GK and I will like...already played it some this AM. Graphics are great!
> 
> Betsy


Alright - you twisted my arm


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They have had utilities at various times. . . I'm predicting some really good freebies right after Christmas. . . . .


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Ugh, I wish they'd offer something besides games.


They do, but games seem to be more common.

Though "Jelly Defense" sounds like the reason I go to the gym every day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying the game so far, plus the creatures look like my screen cleaning thingy...










Betsy


----------



## monkeyluis

CegAbq said:


> Ugh, I wish they'd offer something besides games.


They will & have. I like it right now because I can build up a good little library of games for the kids without having to re-buy games i've already had on the iPad.


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm enjoying the game so far, plus the creatures look like my screen cleaning thingy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Agreed...fun game!


----------



## D/W

Betsy, I remember you saying elsewhere that a friend gave you that screen cleaner. I think you said that you like it. If so, any idea where that can be purchased?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll ask my friend where she got it.  She has one in lime green....

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll ask my friend where she got it. She has one in lime green....


Thanks! I've searched online, but nothing's come up.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm not sure this has been mentioned. If you download Getjar you can get a bunch of apps for free... Not just apps that are normally free, but ones that you're normally charged for. It's the gold deals. I think they change every week or so... I got Tapatalk, Quell, and a few others this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure this has been mentioned. If you download Getjar you can get a bunch of apps for free... Not just apps that are normally free, but ones that you're normally charged for. It's the gold deals. I think they change every week or so... I got Tapatalk, Quell, and a few others this morning.


And in order to do this (get apps from elsewhere than Amazon) you have to set your Fire to accept Apps from 'unknown sources'. It's under Device on the Settings gear.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's called Break the Blocks. . . .looks like a game we had a million years ago on our first computer. . . . .


----------



## krm0789

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure this has been mentioned. If you download Getjar you can get a bunch of apps for free... Not just apps that are normally free, but ones that you're normally charged for. It's the gold deals. I think they change every week or so... I got Tapatalk, Quell, and a few others this morning.


I thought GetJar was just web-based? I downloaded GoLauncher from there but didn't have to download GetJar, just visited the site from my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's an app for that.    We had a disussion about it somewhere...

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's called Break the Blocks. . . .looks like a game we had a million years ago on our first computer. . . . .


Atari!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't get that one, though I think the grandboy would like it.  He likes my Atari set....

Betsy


----------



## monkeyluis

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure this has been mentioned. If you download Getjar you can get a bunch of apps for free... Not just apps that are normally free, but ones that you're normally charged for. It's the gold deals. I think they change every week or so... I got Tapatalk, Quell, and a few others this morning.


Pirated?


----------



## Meemo

sherrymyra said:


> Has anyone tried the "Read It Later Pro" app?


I did - I've only put one article in it so far, a "Wired" article/interview with Jeff Bezos. It looks good - nice to have the entire article there formatted for reading, without links or having to keep clicking on next page - or to be on wifi! I need to use it more often.


----------



## luvmy4brats

monkeyluis said:


> Pirated?


No. Getjar is a legit site. They are currently available for free there. No different than Amazon offering them for free.

http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2011/09/getjar-releases-gold-service-f.php


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's app:



I wasn't sure I was going to get it, but in trying to find out more about it by clicking on it, I accidentally "bought" it, LOL! Oh, well I was on the fence, guess I just fell off on the "bought" side. 

Note to self...drink coffee first before surfing Amazon...

Betsy


----------



## BMathison

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's app:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure I was going to get it, but in trying to find out more about it by clicking on it, I accidentally "bought" it, LOL! Oh, well I was on the fence, guess I just fell off on the "bought" side.
> 
> Note to self...drink coffee first before surfing Amazon...
> 
> Betsy


I'm kind of paranoid I'll use the 1-Click by mistake.

That Pool Bar lady -- she looks like one tough cookie!


----------



## monkeyluis

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's app:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure I was going to get it, but in trying to find out more about it by clicking on it, I accidentally "bought" it, LOL! Oh, well I was on the fence, guess I just fell off on the "bought" side.
> 
> Note to self...drink coffee first before surfing Amazon...
> 
> Betsy


Its ok. I have to turn my devices off at night after I take my ambien. I've been known to buy from amazon in my sleep. Lol.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

monkeyluis said:


> Its ok. I have to turn my devices off at night after I take my ambien. I've been known to buy from amazon in my sleep. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


I think there's a whole thread about that in Not Quite Kindle....seriously. 

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

The Pool Bar girl looks like she needs an intervention.


----------



## Someone Nameless

jonathanmoeller said:


> The Pool Bar girl looks like she needs an intervention.


Bwahaahaa!! I agree.


----------



## Guest

jonathanmoeller said:


> The Pool Bar girl looks like she needs an intervention.


Haha! Post of the day!


----------



## sherrymyra

I had downloaded some games from Getjar last week.  Now when try, I hit download, a box pops up that says "To download to your phone: do this, this & this.  On the page it shows device as Kindle Fire. This has been since my Fire upgrade.  I know someone said that should not have caused this but what could be up with that?

Are there any other safe app sites to use?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Free app, Dec 3: 

It's called "Night of the Living Dead Defense".

As to getting apps from other than Amazon. . . .I don't know of any sites except GetJar -- which I only heard about on KB, frankly, though it is apparently fairly clean -- and the Google Marketplace -- which is like the wild wild west. 

If apps from GetJar no longer appear to be downloadable, check your fire. It's possible the update reset the toggle for allowing apps from unknown sources to "off".


----------



## HappyGuy

Question here, from an Android noob ... I have a Samsung Galaxy on the way here for A Christmas gift. Can I somehow get these free apps now and download them later to my device? There were a couple that I would have liked to have, but wasn't sure how to get them.

Thanx!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't think so. . .you have to be able to register at least one device.  If it's a phone, you'd enter the phone number to do so.  For another device, you need to be able to download the "amazon appstore" app to it in order for it to be registered. 

Prior to the release of the Fire, some here said they had some success getting them before their Fire's arrived, but others said they did exactly the same thing and it didn't work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's free app, Airport Mania 2:



I have the first one on the iPad, and the Grandboy seemed to like it, so I guess I'll get this one, too...

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

why is is that I always see all the games and miss all the other types when I have little to no interest in games?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's been a string of games lately, we're about due for a utility...

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There's been a string of games lately, we're about due for a utility...
> 
> Betsy


I get the impression that utilities are much rarer than games. If only they'd make this excellent one free. I need it badly!


----------



## CegAbq

foreverjuly said:


> I get the impression that utilities are much rarer than games. If only they'd make this excellent one free. I need it badly!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00551IDM6/


I love apps like this & would even be willing to pay $0.99; BUT I am nowhere near attentive enough to keep up with an organizing scheme like this. I'm great at creating organizing schemes, I'm even OK at implementation, but I am absolutely horrible at upkeep & maintenance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

C'mon, Jason...$0.99....on the other hand, I could buy a book for that.  Hmmm...

I have to say, I don't get the appeal.  But then, hubby keeps track of what's in our fridge.  He's always purging the icky stuff.

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> C'mon, Jason...$0.99....on the other hand, I could buy a book for that. Hmmm...
> 
> I have to say, I don't get the appeal. But then, hubby keeps track of what's in our fridge. He's always purging the icky stuff.
> 
> Betsy


Would he charge less than a dollar to clean out my fridge? I'm pretty good about the milk, but sometimes I go through periods where I don't eat a lot of sliced bread...or I buy tofu and forget to eat it...or there's a tomato somewhere in there I forgot about.

Anyway, it was kind of a joke, but I actually bet that app would save more than it costs pretty quickly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

foreverjuly said:


> Would he charge less than a dollar to clean out my fridge? I'm pretty good about the milk, but sometimes I go through periods where I don't eat a lot of sliced bread...or I buy tofu and forget to eat it...or there's a tomato somewhere in there I forgot about.
> 
> Anyway, it was kind of a joke, but I actually bet that app would save more than it costs pretty quickly.


We keep our bread in the freezer and take out a slice or two at a time as we need it. It thaws quickly or there's always the toaster...

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

Oh I like this one!  If I'm going to play a game its either one like this (time management) or a puzzle type thing.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We keep our bread in the freezer and take out a slice or two at a time as we need it.


That's what we do too.


----------



## Pushka

I am finding that Airport Mania ridiculously addictive.  Or maybe I was just bored on Sunday night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I'm spending too much time playing that and Jelly Defense.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Monday, Dec. 5 - today's free app is TripIt Travel App (Ad Free):





> Get peace of mind while traveling, by having all your plans in one place.
> No more frantic searching for confirmation emails in your inbox - or worse yet - hunting down that pesky manila folder. TripIt is an easier way to organize and share travel.
> 
> TripIt "automagically" takes all your trip details and creates one truly helpful itinerary that's there when and where you need it - on your on your smartphone or tablet, sync'd with your calendar, and online at tripit.com.
> 
> When you receive a confirmation email from anywhere you book, simply forward it to [email protected] TripIt instantly recognizes reservations from 3,000+ booking sites including cruises, restaurants, concerts and more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> Monday, Dec. 5 - today's free app is TripIt Travel App (Ad Free):


Did you stay up, DW, just so you could report the AAOTD? LOL! I downloaded a free version of that yesterday under the Christnas Deals (or something). I'll have to see if it was the ad free version.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This, at least, is not a game. 

I got it. . .but I'm undecided as to how much use it'll be.  Guess I'll have to plan a trip to find out!


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> This, at least, is not a game.
> 
> I got it. . .but I'm undecided as to how much use it'll be. Guess I'll have to plan a trip to find out!


Do you travel much? You should take a trip! I'm always dying to start planning my next trip. I took 2 this year...hopefully I'll be able to match that in 2012! (But I still probably won't bother with this app.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've used it on the iPad, so I picked it up.  If you have hotel and air confirmations sent via email, it will intercept them and add them to the app....  It's trickier to send stuff that isn't standardized...but stuff from chain hotels and airlines work well.  I'm sure there are power users, too. 

Betsy


----------



## mpeg2

I've been using Tripit on my phone for a while now - very useful if you do business travel. After creating the signin - simply send any itineraries or hotel confirmations to the tripit email address - it'll automagically collect all the pertinent info together into a form you can check on the road (I always forget what time my return travel starts, for example). You can also share this info with others...

  Rich


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I've heard good things about TripIt, though I guess some people don't trust it due to the amount of information you have to send.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did you stay up, DW, just so you could report the AAOTD? LOL!


Yes, that is why I stayed up late.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I use and recommend Tripit on my Android phone.  Their widget shows you the next "event" for your travel, such as next plane flight or checking in/out of a hotel.  When it really shined for me was on my "Irwin Allen" trip to Richmond last Summer, when the hurricane moved into Virginia after the earthquake.  I had to change my travel plans quickly, which meant cancelling a hotel and rental car, and substituting a flight the next day for one scheduled a few days away.  By popping onto Tripit, I had a listing for each reservation with the reservation number and phone call of the supplier right there, so I could call the rental car company, give them my reservation number, and cancel the car, then move on to the next reservation.  This saved me having to hunt through a bunch of emails on my phone for that information.  Tripit gathers this information automatically from emails (assuming you have them sent to your phone--Otherwise you have to forward the email to Tripit from your desktop or wherever you receive it).  Tripit harvests this info automatically and very reliably so far, in addition to air and and hotel reservations, it picked up my Canada Rail reservation when I was in Canada in October.

Downside, as mentioned, is that if Tripit is controlled by evil space aliens, and you are a secret agent battling them, the aliens will know your travel plans and thwart your moves against them.  Ditto if you're involved in a criminal conspiracy.  So far, I haven't experienced any downside, but I can understand someone being nervous about this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got this one, love drawing program. This one is good for the kids to use, too, easier than the prior sketch program!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> easier than the prior sketch program!


I've played with it a bit, and I agree. It's a nice app for casual doodling.


----------



## n4uau

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Got this one, love drawing program. This one is good for the kids to use, too, easier than the prior sketch program!


I was tempted too to get it but worry about filling the limited memory with nonessentials. Surely better apps will be forthcoming.


----------



## Someone Nameless

n4uau said:


> I was tempted too to get it but worry about filling the limited memory with nonessentials. Surely better apps will be forthcoming.


In that case you could always move it from the device to the cloud.


----------



## prairiesky

How do I move an app from my device to the cloud


----------



## krm0789

prairiesky said:


> How do I move an app from my device to the cloud


Delete it from your device. Right now, it'll stay in your cloud-- like it or not!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

n4uau said:


> I was tempted too to get it but worry about filling the limited memory with nonessentials. Surely better apps will be forthcoming.


Just because you 'buy' it today doesn't mean you have to load it onto the device. . . .it can live in your cloud until you want it, and, as others have said, can go back there when you decide you don't need it. Most of the ones I've picked up with this 'free app of the day' thing I've not immediately downloaded. . .


----------



## teri

I have that Drawing Pad app.  I can't remember exactly but I thought that was on sale recently and that is when I bought it.  I must be patient from now on and wait for it to be offered up for free.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Most of the ones I've picked up with this 'free app of the day' thing I've not immediately downloaded. . .


People do that with free books, too. I have a gazillion I fully intend to read one day, but I just haven't gotten to it yet.

Of course, it's rather easier to fill up a Kindle Fire with apps than it is to fill it up with books!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A non game app...


From my own explorations and the review comments, it does NOT sync with Google calendar. The reviews indicate that there is a version that does, not Amazon's. I'm hoping the app will be updated to include that functionality.

Betsy


----------



## n4uau

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A non game app...
> 
> 
> From my own explorations and the review comments, it does NOT sync with Google calendar. The reviews indicate that there is a version that does, not Amazon's. I'm hoping the app will be updated to include that functionality.
> 
> Betsy


Or for the really big spenders Amazon is 50% off on Calengoo ($2.99) which from the reviews does sync with Google Calendar. I already sync my iphone to it, guess I can add the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Probably going to pass on this one. . .don't see where it does any more than CalenGoo which I already have. . . . .and reviews are mixed.


----------



## sosha

Love this program.  I've used it across several platforms.  Even if they're still working out some glitches in this version (which they are),  it's FREE!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Apparently, it is more than just a calendar, it's a task manager and DOES sync with Google Tasks.  And is compatible with the Get It Done system.  Which I know nothing about.  

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

From what I understand, one of the downsides is that it doesn't sync with Outlook.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jonathanmoeller said:


> From what I understand, one of the downsides is that it doesn't sync with Outlook.


well, neither does CalenGoo. . . .BUT you can teach Outlook to export/sync with Google Calendar and teach CalenGoo to sync with Google Calendar so, within 6 degrees of Keven Bacon it DOES sync with Outlook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's correct...

The app info says "Management integrated with Android calendar" and "Uses the Android calendar database."

Under permissions, it says
"Write (but not read) the user's calendar data."
And
"Read the user's calendar data."



Betsy


----------



## Hoosiermama

> The app info says "Management integrated with Android calendar" and "Uses the Android calendar database."


Silly that it syncs with Google Tasks but not the calendar. Downloaded it, but until it syncs with Google Calendar, it's not really useful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hoosiermama said:


> Silly that it syncs with Google Tasks but not the calendar. Downloaded it, but until it syncs with Google Calendar, it's not really useful.


My feeling exactly. I did "buy" it so that if additional functionality is added, I'll have it, but...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Back to games today:

Ice Cube Caveman



Betsy


----------



## Guest

Reviews on that one really aren't good, which makes me surprised they picked it. I get that app reviews are a bit tougher than books, because people with different devices can have problems, but it seemed like no one was happy with this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

foreverjuly said:


> Reviews on that one really aren't good, which makes me surprised they picked it. I get that app reviews are a bit tougher than books, because people with different devices can have problems, but it seemed like no one was happy with this one.


Yes, I usually read those, too..however, I confess I was still half asleep when I posted it this morning, so I didn't really look and I did download it. I'll try it and let you know...

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

The free app today is another game, Ice Cube Caveman.

I am often amazed by the dazzling wealth of options we have for wasting our time nowadays.


----------



## BTackitt

The free app today is another game..


But then I found this productivity tool for free too. TaxCaster by Turbo Tax.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not interested in the game. . .and the tax app scares me.  I envision clients coming in having used it and not happy when my answer is different than the app's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> The free app today is another game..


The game is targeted at kids younger than the grandboy, so I'm going to pass.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And another game:



Even I, the app


Spoiler



slut


 am getting sick of the games, LOL! Passed on this one as of no interest to the Grandboy. And only three stars...

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Oh Betsy, I must be one too, I gotta stop landing those planes.  I just went through my apps yesterday and deleted a whole lot of games I downloaded, just because I could. I have a few devices and Angry birds was on a few of them, which is rather silly. So off that went too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been working on getting a gold star on every level of Jelly Defense.  I don't go on to the next level until I do.  (And I don't advance on landing the planes until I get the three green stars, I think?  Though I just realized I can get "perfect" and four blue stars so I may have to go back and replay some levels....)

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Today's free app is Chicken Coop Remix HD, keeping with the "enraged avians" genre established by Angry Birds.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's freebie: an interactive book, _Kung Fu Panda Holiday_. Pass for me.



Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's freebie: an interactive book, _Kung Fu Panda Holiday_. Pass for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I think I have Amazon figured out! Notice the kiddie type apps lately? They want us to let our very young ones play with our Fires ... they're hoping they will break them and we will have to get another one. It is a CONSPIRACY!

Okay I'm just kidding!! These things are actually pretty tough! My kiddio slammed it down and it is fine. Thank heavens!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got an accidental damage warranty on the iPad before I gave it to the grandkiddies...but I'm walking on the high wire with the Fire....

Betsy


----------



## VondaZ

Wish I had the Fire and these apps when my kids were just a tad younger. At 8 and 10, they have outgrown the picture book stage. But they would have loved this when they were younger.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> I think I have Amazon figured out! Notice the kiddie type apps lately? They want us to let our very young ones play with our Fires ... they're hoping they will break them and we will have to get another one. It is a CONSPIRACY!


That is weirdly brilliant.

And as further proof of a conspiracy, today's free app is the Corona Indie Bundle, five free games in one. If even two out of the five don't suck, it's a good deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And here's the link:


Float alone is worth the price. Love that game, I have it on the iPad.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

Apparently this app is almost 100 MB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A utility, despite the name and icon. Butter Lion Memo:



Be sure to read both reviews. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh, another game...



Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

I haven't downloaded much lately. Just nothing all that great!


----------



## Leslie

I downloaded it. This looks like the sort of game my daughter will like and she'll be home from school in a few days.

L


----------



## JimC1946

Leslie said:


> This looks like the sort of game my daughter will like...


I agree, it's definitely a kid's game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, the grandboy will like it....I may play it a couple of times...just would like a utility or two at this point.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another game, thought it was a word game, more a letter game with one word in it that acts like a clue for the sudoku like game. Reviews aren't good. 



Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> I haven't downloaded much lately. Just nothing all that great!


Yeah. There seems to be something really good about every 10 to 12 days.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, I jumped on today's when I saw it was a word game.  Then saw the reviews.  I can't for the life of me play sudoku (I'm so not a numbers person) but thought it looked interesting.  Ah well, if it stinks I can delete it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A word game....

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A word game....
> 
> Betsy


It's gotten good reviews, but I'm wary of any game that wants to connect with Facebook...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've been playing it for a bit, and so far it hasn't asked me to connect to FB...however, I can't figure out why some of my words cause the game to end...I've deleted it and reinstalled in the hopes of rereading the rules more carefully, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Quiz game, 1-4 players


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I looked at that. . .hasn't got great reviews. . . .it seems the questions are too easy to be any fun, or too esoteric to even answer for most people, and, in some cases, the answers they have are flat out wrong.  I can't decide if I want to waste the bandwidth.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Quisr looks like it might be my sort of game - I'll give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The reviews are better now than they were this morning. . . .so I'm guessing some people have gotten it and like it. . .or maybe the reviews are based on an earlier version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Golf game...



Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Today's free app.

Little Piano (Pro)

http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=sa_menu_adr_app4?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Must have this one!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Today's free app.
> 
> Little Piano (Pro)


I don't need it, but my mom's a piano teacher, and it might come in handy for her.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's is a soothing sound sleep aid...


Playing it now. I'd write more bu... zzzzzzz.....


----------



## teri

I used to have a sound machine and loved it.  I think I'll like this app!


----------



## docmama28

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's is a soothing sound sleep aid...
> 
> 
> Playing it now. I'd write more bu... zzzzzzz.....


I installed this earlier, but had to remove it from my fire because I couldn't get it to shut up!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . . I don't want to hear "soothing" sounds as I'm trying to go to sleep.  I want quiet.  But I have an app for that:  the off button! 

Still. . .I know there are people for whom this sort of background 'white noise' is quite helpful. . .not necessarily for sleeping either -- I had friends in college who preferred something if this sort when studying. . . .


----------



## BMathison

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's is a soothing sound sleep aid...
> 
> 
> Playing it now. I'd write more bu... zzzzzzz.....


LOL! I've been playing it at my desk at work. It's a very good relaxing app. Unlike Angry Birds, which tends to get me riled up. Not that I play Angry Birds a lot at work. But when you need a break, you need a break....


----------



## JetJammer

Ooh, love this one!  I use a white noise machine at home, so I always miss it when traveling.  Great option!


----------



## krm0789

I'm excited to give the noise app a try. I fall asleep so much easier when there's noise, so the Fire has been great for that, but then I'm all confused the next time I try to load Netflix


----------



## Hoosiermama

Just curious how this app works when the Fire goes to sleep after five minutes. Does it keep playing? Or do I need to fall asleep within that five minutes


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> Just curious how this app works when the Fire goes to sleep after five minutes. Does it keep playing? Or do I need to fall asleep within that five minutes


Or you could change the screen timeout to a longer period . . . . .I have mine set at 15.


----------



## kabloink

What were they thinking when they put the Dropping Stars music in that Sleep app.  The sound of dripping water will drive any DIY home repair person crazy. Drip, drip, drip, drip.


----------



## Pushka

This app has to be better that Flying Mania that was free a few days ago. I played that before going to sleep and all I dreamt of was flying planes and fuelling them up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK,not a game, and I suppose timely, but I don't really need a separate list app just for gift buying...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd say it's actually a little late!  But I agree that I don't see a need for a separate app.  Though with a phone it might be useful as you could scan barcodes.  Though, that begs the question, if it's there in front of you, why do you need to scan a bar code -- just buy the durn thing!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Fortunately, I already did my Christmas shopping in November...it's nice when you can buy a variety of gift cards at the grocery store.


----------



## ellesu

jonathanmoeller said:


> Fortunately, I already did my Christmas shopping in November...it's nice when you can buy a variety of gift cards at the grocery store.


  That's just too funny! I'll admit I've _been there, done that_ also - mostly for stocking stuffers. Gotta love stores that make it so easy for you! And I just had Amazon send a few gift cards *complete with a box and a bow!* Life is good now a days!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Word game today, not well reviewed...I haven't tried it...



Betsy


----------



## Leslie

I gave it a go. It seems like the negative reviews are from folks with devices where the game doesn't display well.

Of course, my daughter snatched my Fire when she came home from college on Monday and I haven't seen it since. LOL. Probably won't see it until January 3rd.

L


----------



## ireadbooks

Today's app is 'A Charlie Brown Christmas' and it's awesome.

Everything is interactive, and it uses te original voices of the gang.

You can touch each word to have it sounded out, and you can get rid of the text and have said as a speech bubble.

There's even the original music. I think it would be great entertainment for a child.

Hurry up and download it before it jumps back to $6.99 

(One of the reviewers noted that her Fire froze after downloading the app. She reset it and now it plays fine. The same happened to me.)


----------



## eneisch

Froze for me too after install. Fire rebooted itself and all is well since.  I was thinking about purchasing it for my iPad for nostalgia value (I always loved it as a kid), but I'm glad I waited.  Free is much better the $6.99!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosiermama

My 3 year old grandson LOVES Charlie Brown Christmas! Awesome!


----------



## Hans Cummings

A Charlie Brown Christmas is well worth the download, even if you're not a kid.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hoosiermama said:


> My 3 year old grandson LOVES Charlie Brown Christmas! Awesome!


Heck. . . I love CB Christmas!  . . . .especially Vince Guaraldi's soundtrack! Great Christmas Eve Eve freebie!


----------



## Vet

Yes, definitely a keeper!


----------



## CrystalStarr

I had it freeze up at the end bout got it going again!  This app blows everything else I have out of the water. If I had realized how spectacular it was I would have bought it sooner and happily paid full price. I cant believe it is free!  My boys are in heaven!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I actually bought this for the iPad...glad to have a free copy for the Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Love this app!  Hoping my grandkids will enjoy it too - I put it on both the Fire & the NookColor so they won't have to share.  I might enjoy it more than they do though!  And I just checked on my iPad - it's on sale there for 99 cents so I got it there too, for the bigger screen.  (I also picked up a very cute version of The Night Before Christmas from the same company - only 99 cents on iPad, still $3.99 for the Fire, though - maybe it'll be free tomorrow - it would be totally appropriate, after all! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Love this app! Hoping my grandkids will enjoy it too - I put it on both the Fire & the NookColor so they won't have to share. I might enjoy it more than they do though! And I just checked on my iPad - it's on sale there for 99 cents so I got it there too, for the bigger screen.


Dang...I think I paid more than .99 on the iPad....oh, well...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The only annoyance I had with it is that it only works in one 'landscape' orientation. Unfortunately, my Fire is in it's case such that the landscape easel is in the _other_ orientation. So when I start it, it's upside down if I set up the easel. Odd.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> The only annoyance I had with it is that it only works in one 'landscape' orientation. Unfortunately, my Fire is in it's case such that the landscape easel is in the _other_ orientation. So when I start it, it's upside down if I set up the easel. Odd.


It works correctly on my wife's new Fire. Is it possible that your Fire is upside-down in the case?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It seems to be set up so that the power button will be on the right side (set up for right handed people?).  What side is the opening for the power buttons on your case, Ann...

Some apps will open in either landscape orientation.  This one seems to work only the one way, as Ann says.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> The only annoyance I had with it is that it only works in one 'landscape' orientation. Unfortunately, my Fire is in it's case such that the landscape easel is in the _other_ orientation. So when I start it, it's upside down if I set up the easel. Odd.


That's true (are you still using the AYL frameless case like mine?). I figure with all the interactive features, though, I'd probably rather hold it anyway - for things like throwing snowballs at tin cans....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> It works correctly on my wife's new Fire. Is it possible that your Fire is upside-down in the case?


Really? Hmmm. . . No. . . .The power button, USB jack, and sound jack are on the bottom and the case is designed that it works as an easel, portrait-wise in that orientation. AND it works as an easel with the power button and all on the left. But the peanuts app consistently opens landscape with the power button on the right. And it won't flip. (Oh, and I checked and I do NOT have the screen locked.  )

yes, Meemo it's the AYL case. . . . .but it does appear that it only opens in one orientation. . .ah well. . .I'll deal.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> AND it works as an easel with the power button and all on the left.


Ah. My wife's case orients the power button to the right when the easel's deployed.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? Hmmm. . . No. . . .The power button, USB jack, and sound jack are on the bottom and the case is designed that it works as an easel, portrait-wise in that orientation. AND it works as an easel with the power button and all on the left. But the peanuts app consistently opens landscape with the power button on the right. And it won't flip. (Oh, and I checked and I do NOT have the screen locked.  )
> 
> yes, Meemo it's the AYL case. . . . .but it does appear that it only opens in one orientation. . .ah well. . .I'll deal.


Ann - sounds like you have your Fire in the case "upside down" - can you insert your Fire the other way?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> Ann - sounds like you have your Fire in the case "upside down" - can you insert your Fire the other way?


Well, I could, but, no, I don't. 

When it's in portrait mode, the power button is on the bottom as appropriate. It's just that the case only makes a stand with the button on the left and, for whatever reason, this app only runs in landscape in the opposite orientation. Maybe the case is non-standard that way, but this is the only app or video for which it has been an issue.


----------



## geoffthomas

If I am not mistaken, my Oberon case makes an easel the same way.
And therefore will have the same problem only wants to provide landscape with the power button on the left and the speakers on the right.  Upside down.

I think.


----------



## Meemo

Sure enough, the grandkids are here now and they found all the nifty interactive stuff I didn't even notice (like the snowflakes, the skaters, etc) - really cool little app.


----------



## docmama28

I have the frameless Ayl case where the kindle sits on a silicon pad. I find I'm frequently having to re-orient the kindle which means pulling it off the pad and sticking it back on (usually when I use Hulu+ or the Dabble app). So far I've had no problem with the "stickiness" of the pad diminishing, and since it's very easy to do, I don't mind. It just strange that certain apps will not turn. I wonder if that's something that can be fixed with a software update?
BTW, I _loved_ this Charlie Brown app, especially the scene where they are all dancing...priceless!!


----------



## ireadbooks

Christmas Eve app:


----------



## CrystalStarr

I have an Oberon and so much ends up upsidedown if I wanted to use the case stand. Annoying!  I blame it on Amazon or the software developers. Did they not realize people would get book style cases?  Even if your case doesn't act as a stand you'll want the crease of the case at the top she. You turn the darn thing.

Pain!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't see blaming Amazon.  They designed the thing to be oriented 360°.  It's the developers of the apps who lock the orientation, I'd think.

Rudolph is locked the same way as Charlie Brown. . . .not as good, incidentally:  it's got the original drawings but not the original cast -- though I've not gone beyond listening to the snowman.  But it's clearly NOT Burl Ives.


----------



## docmama28

I had to do a hard reset with this app as well!


----------



## Meemo

Some of these nifty Christmas apps recently are also BIG apps spacewise - I got a notice when I put Rudolph on my Fire today that I was running low on app space.  I'll be sending those Christmas apps to the cloud soon so I'm not freaking out - and there are some other games, etc that I could archive as well.


----------



## ireadbooks

Merry Christmas, everyone 



This app contains these 9 free games:
Missile Command
Missile Command 2600
Pong
Centipede
Centipede 2600
Millipede
Millipede 2600
Basic Math
Flag Capture


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's something. . . . .off. . . .about using the Fire to play Pong.

Hmmm. . .the reviews aren't great. 

Might have to try it anyway. . . .


----------



## Atunah

Woah, the reviews are brutal on that one. Everyone keeps saying there are only 4 free games, not 9, but not one of those reviewers says which ones ARE free.


----------



## ireadbooks

I downloaded this app and the reviews are correct. There are 17 included games, but only four are free 

To begin with, the games listed in the description are wrong. Here's what comes with the download:

Free
Pong 
Centipede
Millipede
Missle Command

Must Pay
Red Baron
Space Duel
Super Breakout
Tempest
Warlords
Asteroids
Asteroids Deluxe
Battlezone
Black Widow
Crystal Castles
Gravitar
Liberator
Lunar Lander
Major Havoc

Fortunately, the game that I downloaded the entire app for, Centipede, is free (and a joy to play on the Fire), so I'm happy.

Oh, and this app is a beast...43.1 mb


----------



## Atunah

Thank you very much ireadbooks for listing the games. Appreciate it. 

It is large at 43 MB, but I found out that The Mystery of the Crystal Portal is like 150 MB or such and I love that game  . I think the  Mahjong I have is also that big. No wonder I am close to having used up my app space since the ones I like are so big  

I think I'll try the atari anyway, Still 4 games for nostalgia sake. 

I feel old now


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Oh, I remember Missile Command - I wasted a _lot _of time playing that, back in the day.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep, I will enjoy missile command I think. But astedroid was my favorite. 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll stick with my Atari console...

Here's today's: Where's my Water. I know some of our members have said they love this game!



Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yes, Where's my Water is a lot of fun. I didn't play it right away as I thought its just a kids game, but I got hooked as soon as I tried it  . I got it just a little while ago as a app of the day.

So some do seem to repeat I guess. So maybe some of those I missed while I waited on my Fire will come up again too.


----------



## sparklemotion

I love Where's My Water! Great game.


----------



## Meemo

At my house, it took my 6-yr-old granddaughter to notice that this is a Christmas version, so slightly different from the one that was free a couple of weeks ago.  Or at least they added a bit of Christmas at the beginning.  Once you get past that, it looks the same.


----------



## ireadbooks

Tuesday's app:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ireadbooks--thanks for putting the app of the day on for us.  Just so you know, you can use the link-maker (top menu group, upper left corner, next to "Home") to create the image link for you.  Put the ASIN or the name of the app in the linkmaker search box, select "All" in the Kindle Store and press "search."  Then, press "Make a link" for the item, and select the image link code on the right.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Must have Puss in Boots Fruit Ninja. . . . . .


----------



## sunfiregirl

I just got the Fire and was just wondering..how do you get the free apps of the day? Do you just go to the Amazon site & look for them? Or are they automatically sent to your Fire? I don't even see the Amazon apps icon in my apps listing on my fire...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From the Fire, go to "apps" and tap "store".  The free app of the day will be featured in the top banner.

On the website via a computer there's a menu below 'shop all departments' on the left.  The Appstore for Android is the 5th item down and will say what the free app is for the day.  If you hover so it expands and go to apps, the free one for the day will be prominently featured.  Click the image for more information or click 'get app' to 'buy' it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Either way, once you go on the Fire, you will be notified along the top that you have new Apps available.  There will be a brief message to that effect, and then you will see a number in the upper left hand corner next to your Fire's name.  Mine says "Firefly 4" for example.

Tap on the number, and you will see your notifications.  

Any new app will have a notification that it is installed and you can tap to launch. 

Another one will say "New Apps Available." You can tap that.  It will show you which apps are ready to download and install (any that you've already purchased but not downloaded.

Betsy


----------



## sunfiregirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> From the Fire, go to "apps" and tap "store". The free app of the day will be featured in the top banner.
> 
> On the website via a computer there's a menu below 'shop all departments' on the left. The Appstore for Android is the 5th item down and will say what the free app is for the day. If you hover so it expands and go to apps, the free one for the day will be prominently featured. Click the image for more information or click 'get app' to 'buy' it.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Either way, once you go on the Fire, you will be notified along the top that you have new Apps available. There will be a brief message to that effect, and then you will see a number in the upper left hand corner next to your Fire's name. Mine says "Firefly 4" for example.
> 
> Tap on the number, and you will see your notifications.
> 
> Any new app will have a notification that it is installed and you can tap to launch.
> 
> Another one will say "New Apps Available." You can tap that. It will show you which apps are ready to download and install (any that you've already purchased but not downloaded.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy & Ann 

Just so I'm clear...the apps don't automatically get sent to the Fire..you would have to download them if you want them? I'm confused because I've never seen that notification on my Fire


----------



## BTackitt

yes, if you want the free app of the day , you have to first "purchase" it from Amazon. You can do this via your PC or Fire. If you do it from ther fire, it will automatically DL to the fire. If you do it via your PC, it will stay on the cloud until you choose to DL it to your Fire.


----------



## Tabatha

I keep this link in my computer address bar and check every morning when I turn on the computer. It goes right to the page and free app is prominently displayed at the top of page. Just click "get app" and done!

http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=sa_menu_mas2?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011


----------



## ireadbooks

Ah, so _that's_ how you do it. I knew there was an easier way.
Thanks, Betsy.

Fruit Ninja rocks. I'm hooked already.

And welcome to The World of Kindle, Surefiregirl


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> Must have Puss in Boots Fruit Ninja. . . . . .


I don't have the original Fruit Ninja. I downloaded the free Puss in Boots version in the wee hours of the morning today, and I was up until 4 a.m. playing it! Who knew that _slicing fruit_ could be so much fun-and addictive!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> Ah, so _that's_ how you do it. I knew there was an easier way.
> Thanks, Betsy.


Sorry, should have told you sooner. 

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

DreamWeaver said:


> I don't have the original Fruit Ninja.


I didn't, either, but downloaded the free original version after playing Puss in Boots. It pales in comparison, IMO.

The saucy music and Puss's feline finesse make all the difference.


----------



## Dragle

I seem to keep losing lives even when I am not even seeing any bombs.    I wonder if I am somehow hitting bombs just before they come up from the bottom of the screen.  Yes, that's right. I'm admitting that I find Fruit Ninja difficult!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Don't you lose a life if you swing and miss?  Seems like that's what happened to me....

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697

You lose a life if a fruit drops off uncut. SO excited to get this today


----------



## BTackitt

Totally LOVE the Comments Puss makes. "Holy Frijoles!"


----------



## Dragle

ginaf20697 said:


> You lose a life if a fruit drops off uncut. SO excited to get this today


Aha! So that's why I didn't hear an explosion, either.  
Also, you seem to get more points by getting several with one swipe instead of individual cuts. Hmm, I need to stop looking every day to see what the free app is before I fill up all my space!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Aha! So that's why I didn't hear an explosion, either.
> Also, you seem to get more points by getting several with one swipe instead of individual cuts. Hmm, I need to stop looking every day to see what the free app is before I fill up all my space!


You definitely get more points for multiple cuts at once...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

My great-grandson's technique is to scribble all over the screen. It would work except that he loves to explode the bombs.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You definitely get more points for multiple cuts at once...
> 
> Betsy


Sometimes I feel like Zorro!


----------



## BTackitt

Just found this freebie:


----------



## ireadbooks

Wednesday's app:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

O.K.  Who doesn't love monopoly! 

Well, for about an hour. . .after that it can get dull.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> O.K. Who doesn't love monopoly!
> 
> Well, for about an hour. . .after that it can get dull.


Scrooge!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Scrooge!


I play it on the iPad quite often. I'm easily entertained.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's not as bad on the electronics. . . .moves right a long. . . .what made me nuts as a kid was my brothers' constant attempts at wheeling and dealing.  After a while I'd just trade 'em stupid stuff so we could get the game over. . .I didn't even care any more who won!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, the board games go on forever....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

We used to have marathon Monopoley games..


----------



## ireadbooks

Thursday's app:



Hot Donut


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meh...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Reviews are "meh..." too. . . .think I'll pass.

But here's something:  I mentioned to my brother yesterday, who LOVES games and has an Android phone that Amazon's free app was Monopoly.  So he got on his phone and went to look for it.  He said. . .I don't have Amazon Appstore. . . .I told him to go to his Amazon account and have the link sent so he could load it.
.
.
.
.
he said
.
.
.
I don't have an Amazon account.




It left me speechless.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

He hasn't yet been absorbed into the collective....



Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

If he refuses to be "assimilated" we will have to "exterminate".


----------



## BTackitt

All I keep thinking is, Is this Richard in Orange? we long-term members remember him having a Kindle, so, shouldn't he have an account access?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No. . . different brother. . . . .but, even so, Richard is on my amazon account so might not necessarily have his own . . . .though he does.


----------



## ireadbooks

Friday's app:



Warp Dash
Select your ship and tune into the techno-dubstep soundtrack to get psyched for your mission. Tilt your device and grab as many triangles as possible to earn points and speed. Multiply your score with warp jumps. Be careful to avoid the obstacles - if you don't, your ship will disappear in a blaze of fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, that looked like something the grandboy would like!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Downloaded this one:



The reviews aren't great, but very entertaining. There are some concerns about the permissions. I haven't actually tried the app yet.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As I already have this one:  I think I'll skip the free one today.


----------



## Meemo

Yeah, I've got a couple of Mah Jong apps already - I did click on this before reading the reviews - I wouldn't know enough to be alarmed by the permissions, but seeing all the negative reviews about it I don't think I'll download it.


----------



## kabloink

Oddly, they changed the App of the day to a different mahjong game, Mahjong Deluxe HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Huh! They sure did. Wonder why?



The reviews on this one aren't great either, though. . . .


----------



## teri

I wonder if the first one was pulled because of the permissions it required?  I believe it was a bit intrusive and somehow Amazon missed that when it was selected.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I could, but, no, I don't.
> 
> When it's in portrait mode, the power button is on the bottom as appropriate. It's just that the case only makes a stand with the button on the left and, for whatever reason, this app only runs in landscape in the opposite orientation. Maybe the case is non-standard that way, but this is the only app or video for which it has been an issue.


Well, guess what my 6-yr-old granddaughter just figured out? If the easel stand is upside down for landscape view, as we've realized it is for some apps - use the portrait stand instead! She was using the Fire to play a game, had it in landscape position but with the portrait stand out. I went to show her that there was a portrait easel too - but she was smarter than me. The landscape stand was upside down, so she'd just used the portrait one instead. Not quite as stable, but it works fine, especially for just watching a video.

I always said she's smarter than me....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Meemo said:


> Well, guess what my 6-yr-old granddaughter just figured out? If the easel stand is upside down for landscape view, as we've realized it is for some apps - use the portrait stand instead! She was using the Fire to play a game, had it in landscape position but with the portrait stand out. I went to show her that there was a portrait easel too - but she was smarter than me. The landscape stand was upside down, so she'd just used the portrait one instead. Not quite as stable, but it works fine, especially for just watching a video.
> 
> I always said she's smarter than me....


A budding genius you have there! I'd say she's thinking outside the box but, probably, she didn't even realize she was in a box!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another "meh" as are the reviews.



Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Monday's app:



Beaver's Revenge

It's getting plenty of one-star reviews for being an Angry Birds knockoff, but I don't see that as a bad thing


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not all the reviews complain about it being a knockoff....

http://www.amazon.com/review/R3AG5WJBIPYS71/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005O2C2L4&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not all the reviews complain about it being a knockoff....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R3AG5WJBIPYS71/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B005O2C2L4&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=
> 
> Betsy


    Alrighty then...


----------



## Steph H

That guy does some seriously goofy reviews on all the free apps of the day.  Realllllllly strange.

And I guess I just don't get the allure of the app.  Then again, I've never tried Angry Birds, either...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> That guy does some seriously goofy reviews on all the free apps of the day. Realllllllly strange.


OK, I had to look at his other reviews. ROFL...

This one's my favorite:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1GF0VAA1X7R42/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

ireadbooks said:


> Monday's app:
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting plenty of one-star reviews for being an Angry Birds knockoff, but I don't see that as a bad thing


Me neither.


----------



## geoffthomas

I really have enough games - unless they want to bring back Sonic for the Fire.
Time for some real apps.......


----------



## ireadbooks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one's my favorite:
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R1GF0VAA1X7R42/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm
> 
> Betsy


Huh? This doesn't even make sense


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> Huh? This doesn't even make sense


It's one of his reviews for a different app--one that helps you sleep....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

For those tired of games, today's free app is a productivity app, Tasks N Todos Pro, normally $4.99. Considering it's only a few hours past midnight (3:30 here right now), there are already a lot of recent reviews from today.  In fact, all reviews are from today. Some real, most look fake/stupid in a quick scan...


----------



## FloridaFire

Steph H said:


> For those tired of games, today's free app is a productivity app, Tasks N Todos Pro, normally $4.99. Considering it's only a few hours past midnight (3:30 here right now), there are already a lot of recent reviews from today.  In fact, all reviews are from today. Some real, most look fake/stupid in a quick scan...


I can understand why people would be upset with an app that has "32" days in January and only "28" in February (2012 is a leap year)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FloridaFire said:


> I can understand why people would be upset with an app that has "32" days in January and only "28" in February (2012 is a leap year)




Still, that seems like something they can fix pretty quick with an update. I think I'll get it just in case. . . . .

Maybe they're Samoan and lost Dec 31 so are confused.


----------



## FloridaFire

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still, that seems like something they can fix pretty quick with an update. I think I'll get it just in case. . . . .
> 
> Maybe they're Samoan and lost Dec 31 so are confused.


LoL! Food for thought for sure  I d/l'd it too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Still, that seems like something they can fix pretty quick with an update. I think I'll get it just in case. . . . .
> 
> Maybe they're Samoan and lost Dec 31 so are confused.


ROFL! Someone added the leap day to the wrong month....   

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

I'm a fan of organizational/productivity apps. Think I'll get this one and try it out.

I picked up Pocket Informant when it was free and still haven't figured out how to use it   It looks like a great app but it's much too complicated for me.
If it's going to be that difficult, I may as well use pen and paper   

Can anyone recommend an easy-to-use calendar app?


----------



## CegAbq

ireadbooks said:


> Can anyone recommend an easy-to-use calendar app?


I love CalenGoo


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

today's Free Game of the Day

I guess yesterday's productivity app was poorly received...back to games today, and not a particularly well reviewed one,....



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not for me...

My First Puzzles



Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not for me...
> 
> My First Puzzles
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I'm taking a pass on this one too Betsy..


----------



## Steph H

Um yeah, ditto.  Probably good for those with small kids though!


----------



## sparklemotion

I'm passing on that too. First one I've passed on in awhile.


----------



## Meemo

Snagged it for the grandkids.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> Snagged it for the grandkids.


Me, too. Apparently, the majority of the games I download are pre-school, and I download free productivity apps. Amazon's probably keeping track, and figures that my Fire is being used by a disorganized 3 year old.


----------



## CegAbq

Hoosiermama said:


> my Fire is being used by a disorganized 3 year old.


LOL 

It may be that I've maxed out on my 'need' for productivity apps & I don't have any pre-schoolers regularly in my life right now.
I think I've been able gather together enough productivity apps that so far any free offerings I've seen in the last couple of months haven't really tempted me.


----------



## BTackitt

hahhahahahhahahahha


----------



## Seamonkey

I would just love to see some of the great deals in free apps that were available for a day at a time after I'd ordered my Fire but before I could get those apps.  Enough with the games!


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I missed out on a lot of stuff before I had my Fire in my hands. I didn't have any other android device so I just kept getting sad face each day looking at the free app.


----------



## Seamonkey

LOL.. sad cat face here too.


----------



## FloridaFire

Let's all cross our fingers for a better one tomorrow  

(although, I do see how today's app would be nice for very young children).


----------



## ireadbooks

Fridays app: Splashtop Remote Desktop



With this app, you can control your home computer from your Android device via Wi-Fi or a 3G/4G connection.

Get Splashtop Remote Desktop and you can view your desktop, use your regular Web browser with your plug-ins and bookmarks, and access all your important PowerPoint, Word, Excel, and Outlook files.


----------



## FloridaFire

I have this app (and talked a little bit about it here) http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,97320.msg1502376.html#msg1502376

A small orientation issue...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have it, too...got it for .99 but haven't tried it yet..

Betsy


----------



## Tam

Just got it. Thinking I can use it to access Quickbooks which is on my office laptop, and the load of photos on my home desktop. Have to wait till I get the companion programs loaded to try it out. I had the free version of Log Me In and wasn't thrilled with it. I'll try to give an update but it won't be today since my day is full. 

I sometimes download the free app even if I'm not sure I'll use it. Easy enough to delete later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just tried it.  Works well.  The free desktop component is easy to use.  To be able to access the home computer via the internet, they ask that you log in via your Google account.  Otherwise, it finds the PC on your home network.

I'm not having an orientation problem. What is the problem you were having, Florida?  (Off to re-read the thread.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it's free.   And it looks like something that might be useful at some point.  But right now I can't figure out why I'd need to access my computer from my Fire. . . Still. . .I've d/l'd it so I'll have it just in case!


----------



## VondaZ

Splashtop is great if you have a TV tuner card or some other setup for watching live TV on your PC. You can then use Splashtop to watch live TV on the Fire. I watched the Rose Bowl from the bathtub and Prime Time TV in my basement while packing away Xmas decorations.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it's free.  And it looks like something that might be useful at some point. But right now I can't figure out why I'd need to access my computer from my Fire. . . Still. . .I've d/l'd it so I'll have it just in case!


If you run out of space on your Fire, it's a good way of accessing more stuff.

And this was free right after the Fire came out, making you right that they make apps free more than once and me wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, that's just not right...that is one sorry looking cat...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

foreverjuly said:


> And this was free right after the Fire came out, making you right that they make apps free more than once and me wrong.


Really? I totally don't remember it. . . . .

But I don't mind being right even if I can't recall that I was.


----------



## Hoosiermama

> And this was free right after the Fire came out, making you right that they make apps free more than once and me wrong.


It was free right after the Fire came out, and I regretted missing out on it, so I was happy to see it as a freebie again!


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have it, too...got it for .99 but haven't tried it yet..
> 
> Betsy


Ditto...no reason for complaint really for having gotten it for a buck rather than free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Ditto...no reason for complaint really for having gotten it for a buck rather than free.


And I've tried it now, and it works well....I've used LogMeIn on the iPad occasionally....and I'll probably use this occasionally...

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

So no one has any concerns about the apparent lack of encryption/security? A few of the reviewers stated they received viruses after downloading this app.

I just bought my purty new laptop, and I'd hate to ruin it so soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not concerned about the app having a virus. . . I think Amazon vets them pretty well.

Obviously the component that goes on the PC is a different thing. I have a pretty good wall set up to keep malware out; if I decide to use it that will, of course, be a consideration.

I also take with a grain of salt any complaints where someone says a particular thing had a virus. . .unless they're an IT professional and have a way to really work it out, they may think it's the thing they just loaded, but it's also possible it's something they got 3 weeks ago that only just woke up.  And it's possible problems they're seeing are caused by something they did on purpose that they didn't really understand. 

Still. . .keeping up all the virus/malware/spyware protections is a good thing. . . and I admit to not being completely comfortable with using it actually across the internet. . . .which is why, for me, I see the utility as minimal. . . .and why, although I downloaded it, I've yet to load it onto my fire.


----------



## Someone Nameless

I have this app and it does work fairly well (although I'm still having orientation issues) but I tried to access my iMac while I was at work one day and apparently my Mac had gone into 'sleep' mode and it wouldn't connect.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I've had good results with it, but I wouldn't want to use it over the Internet or on an unencrypted wireless network.


----------



## ireadbooks

Saturday's app:



*Dead Runner*

Step into the dark and dreary world of Dead Runner. Your aim is to run as far and fast as you can without slamming yourself into a tree or a stone, but fast enough to avoid getting caught from behind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

FaIrly well rated, I downloaded it.

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I find the music quite creepy....especially playing in the dead of night in a dark room

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy, I'll post a reply over in my fire thread


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Moon Phase.



This is one I'd probably have bought eventually if I couldn't find a free one. I like to know the moon phases. (Knowing when the full moon is--tomorrow--comes in handy as a moderator. )

Nice app. Even has a "cheese mode"

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes!  I used to have one of those on my phone. . . . 

Um. . . .'cheese mode' . . . is . . . well. . . .cheesy.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

It's a nice app, and will come in handy for both astronomers and lycanthropes.


----------



## Jeff

The Luddite in me makes me want to ask about looking out the window at night as an alternative. But I won't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That works fine, Jeff, unless it's cloudy.


----------



## Jeff

If you look out every night you can generally fill in the blanks when there's a cloud cover. With a little practice you can even predict what the next night will look like.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well yeah. . . . . 

I confess I don't notice the moon every night. . .and when I do it's always partial and I always forget which way is coming and which way is going. 

It's still a cool app 'cause it gives a bunch of other information on the moon as well.  I think you need it for your grandboy.


----------



## BTackitt

lately the moon has been up during the day.. so looking up at night... leaves one frustrated.

Oh, and I got this back in Dec. and LOVE it. I only look about twice a week, but it's nice when I want it.


----------



## Steph H

Being an amateur astronomer (got my own backyard observatory, telescopes and everything), I love apps like these!   I go so far as to put at least the main 4 phases (new/first quarter/full/last quarter) in my regular calendar app every month -- in fact, one of today's chores is to fill in astro-related events for this year -- but more in-depth info like this app has is always fun to have handy.


----------



## Atunah

Ohhh I am getting this one. Even if I could see the moon around here, I still want all the other data and better picture. All I see is a bright blur when I look up at the moon  . We do pull out the telescope once in a while on the balcony, but its a pain wearing glasses and trying to squint. We only have a small telescope. 

Do I even want to know what Cheese mode means?


----------



## sparklemotion

I love the moon app!


----------



## FloridaFire

Steph H said:


> Being an amateur astronomer (got my own backyard observatory, telescopes and everything), I love apps like these!  I go so far as to put at least the main 4 phases (new/first quarter/full/last quarter) in my regular calendar app every month -- in fact, one of today's chores is to fill in astro-related events for this year -- but more in-depth info like this app has is always fun to have handy.


Have you ever heard of the Meyer-Womble Observatory on Mt. Evans in Colorado?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meyer-Womble_Observatory

http://mysite.du.edu/~rstencel/MtEvans/


----------



## Steph H

FloridaFire said:


> Have you ever heard of the Meyer-Womble Observatory on Mt. Evans in Colorado?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meyer-Womble_Observatory
> 
> http://mysite.du.edu/~rstencel/MtEvans/


Not familiar with that particular one, no (sorry, there's so many!), but I've toured through McDonald Observatory in Fort Davis in West Texas and been to the top of Mauna Kea in Hawaii which has a *ton* of observatories. Mine's much more simple/humble.


----------



## CrystalStarr

I got this one!  My boys love studying the moon!  Wait until I show them!


----------



## Dragle

I like it! I'd like to have something that tells me the sunrise and sunset times, too.


----------



## Meemo

Dragle said:


> I like it! I'd like to have something that tells me the sunrise and sunset times, too.


The Weather Channel and Accuweather apps include that info. I have a widget on my GO Launcher that tells me the time/weather and it has sunrise/sunset times as well (it's apparently "powered" by accuweather) - I just noticed that it also has the moon phase on it (haven't explored it that much until now). (It's Beautiful Widgets from Getjar - not sure how/if widgets work on the Fire in Fire mode, I have it running when I'm in GO Launcher mode.)


----------



## ireadbooks

Monday's app:



*MobiLearn Talking Phrasebook, English-French-German-Italian-Spanish*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That could be useful some day. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Moon Phase.
> 
> 
> 
> This is one I'd probably have bought eventually if I couldn't find a free one. I like to know the moon phases. (Knowing when the full moon is--tomorrow--comes in handy as a moderator. )
> 
> Nice app. Even has a "cheese mode"
> 
> Betsy


Yesterday's app is now $0.99....just reporting in that I like it. (And as a moderator here, I appreciate knowing about the full moon. ) Anyway, I tapped on my notifications this morning and there was this one:
"Full Moon
Full at 2:30AM, Mon Jan 9"

So we're at full looniness now. Watch out for werewolves... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, it's still there...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Another game...



Meh...

Apparently, it's similar to Chuzzle, which may mean something to some of you. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I like Chuzzle... will have to check it out.


----------



## FloridaFire

Today's app is "*noodles - To Do List*". http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004QP3TUI?ie=UTF8&ref=mas_faad

*List Happens*

Do you put all of your tasks and to-dos on sticky notes? Or do you write them on odd pieces of paper, only to be strewn across the dining table or stuck to the fridge? What if you're not home and don't have that vital piece of information you scribbled on the back of that envelope?

Organize your life and have all the information you need wherever you go with a simple Android app: noodles - To Do List.
Avoid Listlessness

This is a task list managing app with some great functionality. It sports features such as drag and drop, gesture-based operation, SD card backup, multiple sorting options, and a really cool widget to display today's tasks.

The app is especially easy to navigate. Just swipe the screen to navigate, and use the powerful search and sorting options to find what you need--quickly.
List Opportunities

Never be lost again without the information you need to finish the important tasks of daily life. Make a list, any list you can imagine, and you can record it on noodles - To Do List.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Latest Updates
What's new in version 1.15
The previous update was not signed properly and resulted in lost data, for which we are very sorry . This version is properly signed and will update properly from the original 9 stage version. Unfortunately it will again start over for those who got the first 10 stage update. There is no way around that issue and we apologize for it.

Betsy


----------



## kabloink

People are complaining that Airport Mania is a repeat, but the previous free one was the HD tablet version I believe. This is the normal phone version.  It also looks like they also added a different free app of the day called "What's Different"


----------



## FloridaFire

kabloink said:


> People are complaining that Airport Mania is a repeat, but the previous free one was the HD tablet version I believe. This is the normal phone version. It also looks like they also added a different free app of the day called "What's Different"




What's Different is a fun educational game for young children (ages 3 and up). Join the adorable ladybug guide on a learning adventure that will keep your little ones thinking and guessing.
One of These Things Is Not Like the Others

When you begin playing, you'll see four objects, three of which are the same in some way and one that is different. There may be three birds and one dog, for example, or three people smiling and one frowning. Tap the image you think is different and, if you're correct, the ladybug will fly in celebration of your success and you'll pass to the next set.

If you're not quite sure which image is different from the others, tap the hint button. Hints are available in five languages. Meanwhile, enjoy fun, vibrant graphics full of flowers, leaves, and landscapes, as well as amusing sound effects. Track your score as you play through 125 sets and have fun!
Keep Kids Engaged and Thinking

Even very young children can learn and have fun with this app. They can view a wide assortment of colorful images in the gallery section including musical instruments, tools, furniture, animals and birds, fruits and other foods, clothing, and much more. These images are a great way to teach your children object names. Kids can also pinch and drag images for zoom and bounce effects. Featuring high-end graphics and animations and a friendly interface, What's Different is a great app for kids.


----------



## ireadbooks

Friday's app:



Your aim in Word Ball is to build words with the letters you're given. As you play, the letters will bounce around the screen and shrink, making it more challenging as time goes on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Saturday!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's got a car on it. . .I'm sure you bought it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Downloaded immediately to the Fire.  I'm sure the Grandboy will love it.  Haven't tried it yet, though I'm tempted.  Might show it to the car friend we're having lunch with.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Sunday's app:



Missile Defender

Defend your city against an enemy bombardment in this touchscreen twist on the classic arcade game. Intercept missiles, upgrade your defenses, and play through limitless levels. See how long you're able to hold out before your physical and psychological defenses crumble.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was a master of Missile Command in college. . . .I think I must have this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh..

Another game. (Although I do like yesterday's game quite a bit.)



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cookies and Milk



Game, so-so reviews...

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Cookies and Milk
> 
> Game, so-so reviews...


If I'm going to go to the effort of making cookies, I'd better get some _real _cookies at the end of it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My feeling, too, jm!

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

jonathanmoeller said:


> If I'm going to go to the effort of making cookies, I'd better get some _real _cookies at the end of it!


LOL.  I think I'll pass on this one. First game I've passed on in awhile.


----------



## ireadbooks

sparklemotion said:


> LOL.  I think I'll pass on this one. First game I've passed on in awhile.


I've passed on most of the latest ones. These games haven't been appealing to me.

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## D/W

jonathanmoeller said:


> If I'm going to go to the effort of making cookies, I'd better get some _real _cookies at the end of it!


Now, if there were some way for the game to simulate the _smell_ of baking cookies, that would be great!


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Now, if there were some way for the game to simulate the smell of baking cookies, that would be great!


If your Kindle Fire smells like its baking cookies, it's probably time to call Amazon support, and possibly the fire department!


----------



## sparklemotion

ireadbooks said:


> I've passed on most of the latest ones. These games haven't been appealing to me.


I'm such a game freak that it takes a lot for me to pass on a game. This one just didn't appeal to me though. Although, if I think about it anymore, I may just end up downloading it.


----------



## ireadbooks

Wednesday's App:



Pyramix

Drawing from a jumbled assortment of letters, try to find the right letter combinations to solve unique four-word puzzles. Play against a timer or work in untimed mode, and take in the mysterious-looking graphics and evocative sound effects.


----------



## Steph H

I'm not sure from the reviews, but I'm thinking that maybe people aren't too happy that it comes with ads even though it's normally a paid app...   Oh and apparently it's slow too.  Looked kinda fun but I don't need a slow, space-hogging, 'paid' app with ads.


----------



## sparklemotion

I haven't had any ads on mine, possibly because I leave wi-fi off? I find with some of the games that include ads, if you leave wi-fi off, you don't get them.  I like the game well enough, but Dabble is very similar and nicer, I think.


----------



## bordercollielady

I just bought Pyramix - looks like fun and I love word games.  Hope its ad-free.. don't have time to check right now.


----------



## sparklemotion

bordercollielady said:


> I just bought Pyramix - looks like fun and I love word games. Hope its ad-free.. don't have time to check right now.


I played it for about 30 minutes (wi-fi off) and never received an ad.


----------



## CegAbq

I feel like I *KNOW*  that there were more utility free apps of the day before the release of the Fire and the Touch.


----------



## Seamonkey

That has frustrated me, too.. almost like bait and switch.  Not that I got the fire because of those free apps but I was looking forward to some apps like that and mostly we get games, so far.


----------



## CegAbq

Seamonkey said:


> Not that I got the fire because of those free apps


Well hopefully in the not too near future some of those nice utility offerings will come back! We'll just have to


----------



## ireadbooks

CegAbq said:


> Well hopefully in the not too near future some of those nice utility offerings will come back! We'll just have to


Here ya go 

Thursday's app:



EasyMoney is a personal finance app that combines an expense tracker, a checkbook register, a budget manager, and a bills reminder. Input your bills and never lose track of payments. Analyze how and where your money is being spent. Set spending limits on a variety of customizable categories.


----------



## Seamonkey

May this be the beginning of a trend  !


----------



## purplewg

Well when I click on get the app with my email address nothing happens.


----------



## geoffthomas

Don't you need to have an Android device registered with Amazon in order to order the apps?


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm happy about today's offering. It has been on my wish list for quite some time now. I was hoping it would be offered for free.


----------



## ireadbooks

Seamonkey said:


> May this be the beginning of a trend  !


Sorry 
Friday's app:



*Lame Castle*

Gallop through 24 levels filled with deadly pits and obnoxious boulders. Try unique bonus objectives for each level, and shoot for a high score. At the end of each level, smash the lame castle of Wizzy the evil wizard, and garner the adoration of a generic pink princess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wasn't actually going to get this one, but the reviews were pretty good...

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

DreamWeaver said:


> Same here. I got Lame Castle by "purchasing" it on my computer today, but it's not installed on my devices. Sometimes I _know_ that I will never use an app so I don't get it, but when in doubt, I always get the Free App of the Day. I can always delete it from my Amazon account (Your Account>Your Apps and Devices) later if I decide it's definitely not install-worthy.


I take the opposite view. I only get it if I think I am likely to use it. They're just games. I am not going to die if I don't get a free game and later decide I really want it. If that unlikely event occurs, I'll splurge and pay the $2.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

$2 by an app a day can add up.    I'd rather save the money to spend on books.  So I get the app most days.  I've deleted a few.  Once the grandkid gets too old to play the games, I'll probably delete a mess of them.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

FishPop is a fun fast-paced game with fish that pop when you touch them. It's fun for all ages.

If you like to let your kids play with your expensive mobile devices then this is the game for you. Guaranteed to provide endless minutes of near silence interrupted only by the sound of giggles and popping fish.

Survival Mode

How many fish can you pop before all the fish escape? Tens? Hundreds? thousands? Hit the Chum Can when it drops to lure in more fish. Pop the Jellyfish to slow everyone down. Don't pop the Octopus unless you want a giant ink blot the fish will hide behind.

Timed Pop

How many can you pop in 60 seconds? Keep popping the same type of fish for bonus.

Aquarium Mode

This is nice calm mode where you can see all the fish and pop them or not. Great for toddlers trying to develop touchscreen skills. Before you know it, they'll be texting Grandma.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was enjoying Lame Castle...but I think I'll pass on this one.  None of the grandkids will be that interested.

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Today's free app is Fish Pop.

There is _no way_ I will be getting that. As a teenager I worked in the pet department of Wal-Mart, and one of my duties was to scoop dead fish out of the fish tanks. Sometimes, if the dead fish had been dead long enough, they would pop. And I would scoop live fish for the customers. There's nothing quite as fun as trying to pick a specific guppy out of a tank of three identical hundred guppies, while a 5-year-old girl shrieks that no, she wants _that _guppy, not _that _one!

Now, if there was an app called Fish Vaporizer, where you shoot fish with nuclear missiles, I'd go for that.


----------



## BMathison

jonathanmoeller said:


> Today's free app is Fish Pop.
> 
> There is _no way_ I will be getting that. As a teenager I worked in the pet department of Wal-Mart, and one of my duties was to scoop dead fish out of the fish tanks. Sometimes, if the dead fish had been dead long enough, they would pop. And I would scoop live fish for the customers. There's nothing quite as fun as trying to pick a specific guppy out of a tank of three identical hundred guppies, while a 5-year-old girl shrieks that no, she wants _that _guppy, not _that _one!
> 
> Now, if there was an app called Fish Vaporizer, where you shoot fish with nuclear missiles, I'd go for that.


Ugh -- that job sounds horrible! Can't blame you at all for not going for the Fish Pop!


----------



## Dragle

DreamWeaver said:


> I find the idea of popping fish absolutely _repulsive_. I wish the developer had created a game that popped inanimate objects instead. Fruit Ninja, for example, is rather fun with the sound effects and splattering-but fish, ick!


I agree!


----------



## Meemo

DreamWeaver said:


> I find the idea of popping fish absolutely _repulsive_. I wish the developer had created a game that popped inanimate objects instead. Fruit Ninja, for example, is rather fun with the sound effects and splattering-but fish, ick!


Yeah, but my grandkids would think it's totally awesome. I'm not getting this one, though.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

DreamWeaver said:


> I find the idea of popping fish absolutely _repulsive_. I wish the developer had created a game that popped inanimate objects instead. Fruit Ninja, for example, is rather fun with the sound effects and splattering-but fish, ick!


I have not yet tried the game, but I hadn't really thought of it as "popping" fish. I think I was just thinking it would be like popping bubbles in Bubble Popper or killing zombies in Plants vs Zombies...Is it very graphic If so, EWWWWWE!!!


----------



## ireadbooks

Sunday's app:

Cubicle Golf


----------



## ireadbooks

Wow, so no takers on yesterday's app? 

Here's Monday's:



*KeepTrack Pro*

KeepTrack Pro lets you track any details you wish over time. Keep tabs on serious details, such as the medication you're taking, and more whimsical details, such as how many buses you see each day. You decide what you wish to track, how often, and what to do with the information. Keep Track Pro also provides helpful graphs and statistics if you wish to examine what you're tracking in greater detail.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I actually got yesterday's app and played it a bit, just never got here to comment.  Today's is kind of timely for me as I was looking for some countdown apps yesterday and counters.  So I'm going to play with this one and see how I can use it to keep track of some stuff.

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I actually got yesterday's app and played it a bit, just never got here to comment. Today's is kind of timely for me as I was looking for some countdown apps yesterday and counters. So I'm going to play with this one and see how I can use it to keep track of some stuff.
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, I picked up a copy too. Let me know how it works for you, ok? I fiddled around with it a bit but I'm not sure I know what I'm doing. You can use it as a countdown timer/reminder?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, yesterdayI was looking for counters and countdown timers.  This one looks like it would fall under the counter category.  So, I'll probably use it to keep track of things like Books I've read.  I might use it for some of my readings I track.

If you're interested in a countdown app, and use GO Launcher, I found a widget...

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Thanks for the review Betsy (you're always incredibly helpful) 

I don't use GO Launcher, but my need for a timer isn't crucial. Just something I'd like to have (but not a necessity at this point).


----------



## Vegas_Asian

ireadbooks said:


> Wow, so no takers on yesterday's app?
> 
> Here's Monday's:
> 
> 
> 
> *KeepTrack Pro*
> 
> KeepTrack Pro lets you track any details you wish over time. Keep tabs on serious details, such as the medication you're taking, and more whimsical details, such as how many buses you see each day. You decide what you wish to track, how often, and what to do with the information. Keep Track Pro also provides helpful graphs and statistics if you wish to examine what you're tracking in greater detail.


I am going to see how it would work for school. Probably use it to track my grade trends

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph H

I've got ideas for today's free app so I'm going to get it.  May be awhile before I actually set it up, though!   But for instance maybe I can use it to track my physical therapy for recovering from shoulder surgery 3-1/2 weeks ago -- when I actually go, and when I do my exercises at home - and perhaps it will motivate me a tad to do better at doing them at home as often as I should...  

Betsy, what's that countdown widget you found? I'm always looking for a good one for upcoming fun events.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

http://www.1mobile.com/days-left-widget-86634.html

It seems to be good for one countdown at a time, which works for me (although I don't use GO Launcher very much). You can also attach notes to it by downloading another app, from within the device...

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

Connect the Dots & Color introduces letters and numbers to children while encouraging artistic creativity. Get ready to have some fun while learning, connecting the dots, and coloring.

Finger Tapping and Finger Painting Fun

Have fun painting while learning letters and numbers

To begin playing, first choose from three options: uppercase ABCs, lowercase ABCs, and numbers (1 to 10). After a selection is made, the app presents a letter or number, pronouncing it as it appears on the screen.

A connect-the-dots puzzle is presented next, with the number of each dot pronounced as it appears. Tap each dot to create the outline of an image and then finger paint the picture with vibrant colors. Kids will have fun painting a zebra, a butterfly, a snail, and much more. You can also access a Tutorial section.

Connect the Dots & Color introduces numbers (1 to 10) as well as uppercase (A to Z) and lowercase (a to b) letters both visually and aurally. It also strengthens fine motor skills through the magical experience of creating something beautiful.


----------



## BTackitt

not very good ratings on that one...


----------



## FloridaFire

BTackitt said:


> not very good ratings on that one...


I agree. Not sure why Amazon would pick this as their choice for free app 

Customer Reviews
23 Reviews
5 star: 
(4)
4 star: (0)
3 star: 
(2)
2 star: 
(5)
1 star: 
(12)

Average Customer Review
2.1 out of 5 stars (23 customer reviews)


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> http://www.1mobile.com/days-left-widget-86634.html
> 
> It seems to be good for one countdown at a time, which works for me (although I don't use GO Launcher very much). You can also attach notes to it by downloading another app, from within the device...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! I think I actually have that one, but just haven't gotten around to playing with it yet... 

As for today's free app -- geez, in 5 hours it's gotten 50+ more reviews. Still not looking good, though the last couple sound like maybe some of the negatives aren't playing it right? Dunno, I don't care about simple games like this so I'm not going to investigate much.

79 Reviews 
5 star: (10) 
4 star: (3) 
3 star: (5) 
2 star: (16) 
1 star: (45)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> I've got ideas for today's free app so I'm going to get it. May be awhile before I actually set it up, though!  But for instance maybe I can use it to track my physical therapy for recovering from shoulder surgery 3-1/2 weeks ago -- when I actually go, and when I do my exercises at home - and perhaps it will motivate me a tad to do better at doing them at home as often as I should...


I just started doing pilates at home....and I'm going to use it to track my reps. Pilates is hard! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Wednesday's app:



*Twist n'Catch*

Accompanied by your faithful companion, Sergeant Cookie, you drop yourself into dangerous realms in search of diamonds and sapphires. Held in mid-air by nothing but a rope and your own self-confidence, your task is to find a way to collect gems while avoiding innumerable obstacles and traps.


----------



## D/W

Here's a promo video for today's free app, Twist n'Catch:


----------



## Steph H

It looks kinda fun, but....I just really don't need another game!     It's one I can see playing a few times and then never again as I return to stalwart favorites.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## geoffthomas

I am with Steph - I don't need this one.


----------



## sparklemotion

I downloaded it. It's quite fun!


----------



## FloridaFire

DreamWeaver said:


> Sometimes I know that I'll never use an app, so I just pass on it. When I can't decide if I will use one of the free apps but I think that I _might_ want to try it at some point, I "purchase" it using my computer and don't install it on my devices right away. It'll be there in my account at Amazon, and I can always choose to install it later. And if I try it and don't like it, I just uninstall it from the device.
> 
> I've passed on several free utilities that I didn't think I'd use, and now I wish I had them.  I suppose games are a little different, but it's always nice to keep options open.


I buy all my kindle fire apps using the computer


----------



## Steph H

DreamWeaver said:


> I've passed on several free utilities that I didn't think I'd use, and now I wish I had them.  I suppose games are a little different, but it's always nice to keep options open.


Yeah, I'm much more likely to grab a utility just in case (think I missed out on one the other day that I wish I'd gotten just in case but it was a hectic day), but games...not as much. I've not gotten hardly any of the FAOTD games, I'm kinda picky on what I like -- this one is just kind of intriguing enough to think twice about!


----------



## ireadbooks

Thursday's app:



*Reversi* (Othello?)

Reversi is played on an 8x8 grid. The game begins with four tokens: two light tokens for the first opponent and two dark tokens for the second opponent. The tokens are placed next to each other at the center of the board.

You must place your token so that two of your tokens are on two sides of your opponent's single token or line of tokens. The tokens between your two tokens are then flipped over to your color. Conversely, your opponent flips your tokens to his color in the same manner.

The player's goal is to have a majority of their colored pieces showing at the end of the game, turning over as many of their opponent's pieces as possible.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed...though it sounds like playing against a computer might not be the most difficult thing. And then there's this review:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R30B7MP46AGVAA/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004J1AYW0&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

And also read his review of KeepTrack Pro .

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Friday's app:



*Router*

Your goal is to connect identically colored points with continuous lines without any of the lines overlapping each other. Game controls are easy to master, but some of the puzzles will have you quite perplexed until you find the right solution to connect the dots.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmm.  That one has decent reviews and actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## Steph H

Ooooh. That looks like my kind of puzzle game.


----------



## ireadbooks

Saturday's app:



*Dream Journal Pro*

Dream Journal Pro allows you to record your dreams for convenient reference and analysis. Adding a new dream is as easy as tapping the button and then filling out the Dream Form.

Highly detailed, this form prompts you to analyze your dreams guided by Jungian Dream Theory. You'll enter information such as title, date, type (Lucid, Nightmare, Premonitory, Anxiety, Initial, and others), dream text, general notes, setting, age, feelings, and much more.


----------



## intinst

Looks like a pass for me


----------



## sparklemotion

I'll pass on it too.


----------



## FloridaFire

Pass from me as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There was a time when it would have interested me....but I pretty much know what my dreams mean now....

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I'll pass, as well.

I have a strict, _strict _policy against downloading any app that uses the Papyrus font. Harsh, you say? Yes, it is a harsh policy. But it has served me well lo these many years.


----------



## Seamonkey

Too bad, I like the icon, but have no real use for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jonathanmoeller said:


> I'll pass, as well.
> 
> I have a strict, _strict _policy against downloading any app that uses the Papyrus font. Harsh, you say? Yes, it is a harsh policy. But it has served me well lo these many years.


Um...okay, I guess it's as good a reason as any.  Though I have to say, I'm not seeing Payrus in the images?

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Sunday's app:



*Galactic Striker*


----------



## ireadbooks

Monday's app:



*Money*


----------



## BTackitt

I got this... 
gonna play around with it to see if I can start sticking to a budget... gotta find where my $ goes atm.


----------



## geoffthomas

I found the reviews disturbing - especially the open socket issue.


----------



## ireadbooks

Thanks for the heads up, guys. Off to read the reviews...

Sent from my awesome Kindle Fire


----------



## ireadbooks

Tuesday's app:



*Learning to Draw is Fun*


----------



## FloridaFire

A pass from me.


----------



## sparklemotion

Pass from me too.


----------



## Seamonkey

Me too, but thanks for posting it here, making our choices quick & easy.


----------



## ireadbooks

Another pass checking in. I don't think I've picked up a FAOTD in almost a week now.

No one has children or grandchildren that may enjoy this?


----------



## Annalog

ireadbooks said:


> ... No one has children or grandchildren that may enjoy this?


My grandchildren are too old, too young for great grandchildren, and I only registered my Fire last night.


----------



## FloridaFire

ireadbooks said:


> Another pass checking in. I don't think I've picked up a FAOTD in almost a week now.
> 
> No one has children or grandchildren that may enjoy this?


I do, but she wouldn't be interested in this. She spends her "computer time" playing on my laptop lol


----------



## ireadbooks

Wednesday's app:



*Glow Tic Tac Toe Ad Free*


----------



## FloridaFire

It's probably just me, but I've never really understood tic/tac/toe. I mean, once you play it a dozen times, doesn't it get boring? 

Looks like a nice app for TTT fans though


----------



## ireadbooks

FloridaFire said:


> It's probably just me, but I've never really understood tic/tac/toe. I mean, once you play it a dozen times, doesn't it get boring?
> 
> Looks like a nice app for TTT fans though


It's not just you


----------



## FloridaFire

ireadbooks said:


> It's not just you


LoL! Thanks ireadbooks! I don't feel so all alone now


----------



## Atunah

When I think of Tic Tac Toe, I think of WarGames with Matthew Broderick. I think its the only time I ever seen it played, well kind of


----------



## ireadbooks

*Gravilux*

Gravilux lets you touch a universe of simulated stars beneath your fingertips, exerting a gravitation-like force to twist them into an infinite variety of colorful new galactic forms. Just launch the app and start moving your finger across the screen. The stars will react, moving in slow waves and forming amazing shapes and fascinating effects. As these pinpoints of light float across the screen of your smartphone or Kindle Fire, you'll be overcome with sense of peace and serenity.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

I set the Colorado to blue, yellow and red. Its quite relaxing and entertaining

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## wavsite

Anyone know how to work the menu in today's app?  Once I opened it to the color menu, I can't get it to go back to the other options.  (attract/repel, spacing, etc)  When I restart the app and choose settings from the menu instead, then I can't get to the colors.  Frustrating.


----------



## JimC1946

Try pressing the Menu bar at the bottom of the screen, then pressing the Back arrow.


----------



## Betty Boop

Guys, I want to say that I have been following this thread and my favorite apps thread and think that you guys are amazing... I am brand new to the kindle world and not as savvy as some of you guys are in the computer mode.... so this thread has been great and informative for someone like me.  I had a question that may be really dumb, but where do I go to find "the app of the day"? I went my amazon account and type up free app of the day and I get a list of apps, some free, some not... and not sure I am following along the same page with you guys... can some tell me where it is you guys are linked into for the free app of the day.  Also is there a way to subscribe to the threads, so that I don't have to go hunting for this thread each time I come to this site??

Ps, I love the Cozi family Calendar app.  It has several calendar options, gives all family members access to the calendar and plus also has a menu calendar where you can post recipes and family menus... very cool and we love it... it also has a grocery list, and task lists, and you can even send all the ingredients to your recipes right on to the grocery list... very helpful...easy to use...  see Cozi.com

Betty


----------



## ireadbooks

Welcome, Betty. Great to have you on board  

If you haven't already done so, be sure to introduce yourself in the aptly named "Introductions & Welcomes" thread


----------



## ireadbooks

Friday's app:



*Flick Kick Field Goal*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betty Boop said:


> I had a question that may be really dumb, but where do I go to find "the app of the day"? I went my amazon account and type up free app of the day and I get a list of apps, some free, some not... and not sure I am following along the same page with you guys... can some tell me where it is you guys are linked into for the free app of the day. Also is there a way to subscribe to the threads, so that I don't have to go hunting for this thread each time I come to this site??


Betty,

Welcome to KindleBoards!

DreamWeaver has told you how to sign up to be notified. I will say that our notification system is a bit wonky, and may not always work. Threads that have a lot of people subscribing sometimes exceed our allowable message limit.  I bookmark the threads I'm interested in and check them periodically.

I'm assuming you have a Fire. You can also find out which app is the Free App of the Day on your Fire. Go to "Apps." In the upper right hand corner, tap on "Store." The Free App of the Day will be displayed in a banner at the top of the page.

Note that if you tap on the app to "purchase" it, it will be downloaded to your device immmediately. Apps purchased on the web are added to your account but not downloaded to the device until you do so through your device. You can see them by going to "Apps" and tapping on "Cloud." (Use the link DreamWeaver posted or go to Amazon.com and select "Appstore for Android" on the left, and then "Apps" from the menu that appears. The Free App of the Day will be featured on that page.

Betsy


----------



## wavsite

JimC1946 said:


> Try pressing the Menu bar at the bottom of the screen, then pressing the Back arrow.


Thank you, it worked perfectly! I always worry that the Back arrow will take me out of the app, rather than navigating within it.


----------



## Betty Boop

DreamWeaver said:


> Welcome to Kindle Boards, Betty! You can find Amazon's Free App of the Day by clicking on this link.
> 
> If you'd like to view all the free Android Apps at Amazon, follow this link. That page shows the free apps sorted by "average customer review." You can also choose other sort options, like "most popular" if you prefer.
> 
> If you click on "Profile" (located at the top of every screen) and then click on "Notifications and Email" you will see some choices for email notifications:
> 
> 
> Receive forum announcements and important notifications by email
> Receive reply notification only for the first unread reply
> Turn notification on when you post or reply to a topic
> 
> Also, you can subscribe and unsubscribe to a particular thread by clicking on "Notify" at the top of each thread. If you scroll to the top of the screen while reading this message, you will see it on the right side, above the start of this thread page.
> 
> Enjoy your Kindle!


Thank you so much This was extremely helpful..... its beginning to make more sense to me now... you guys are awesome!

Betty


----------



## Betty Boop

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Betty,
> 
> Welcome to KindleBoards!
> 
> DreamWeaver has told you how to sign up to be notified. I will say that our notification system is a bit wonky, and may not always work. Threads that have a lot of people subscribing sometimes exceed our allowable message limit.  I bookmark the threads I'm interested in and check them periodically.
> 
> I'm assuming you have a Fire. You can also find out which app is the Free App of the Day on your Fire. Go to "Apps." In the upper right hand corner, tap on "Store." The Free App of the Day will be displayed in a banner at the top of the page.
> 
> Note that if you tap on the app to "purchase" it, it will be downloaded to your device immmediately. Apps purchased on the web are added to your account but not downloaded to the device until you do so through your device. You can see them by going to "Apps" and tapping on "Cloud." (Use the link DreamWeaver posted or go to Amazon.com and select "Appstore for Android" on the left, and then "Apps" from the menu that appears. The Free App of the Day will be featured on that page.


Betsy
Betsy, thank you... I had been going to the apps, but just had not noticed that the banner was actually showing me the free app of the day... I had taken it to be more advertising, which I tend to tune out....LOL.. I am assuming that when I download directly on to my fire, then if I happen to delete in the future off the device, it goes back into the cloud, is that right?? 
Betty


----------



## ireadbooks

Saturday's app:



*Vanessa Saint-Pierre Delacroix & Her Nightmare*

Vanessa Saint-Pierre Delacroix faces a serious issue--and it's not just signing her name. She is stuck. She is stuck on a six-sided, 3D cube with nothing but a key, a door, and her wits--which are controlled by you. Did her nightmare just become worse?

This is more than just a puzzle game. It's a 3D, spider-infested, stupefying, wonderfully-horrific puzzle nightmare.


----------



## ireadbooks

Sunday's app:



* 3D Mini Golf Challenge*
Test your mini-golf skills to see just how many hole-in-ones, birdies, and pars you can get in 3D Mini Golf Challenge for Android. If you like golf, you'll enjoy this casual sports game with amazing 3D graphics.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betty Boop said:


> Betsy
> Betsy, thank you... I had been going to the apps, but just had not noticed that the banner was actually showing me the free app of the day... I had taken it to be more advertising, which I tend to tune out....LOL.. I am assuming that when I download directly on to my fire, then if I happen to delete in the future off the device, it goes back into the cloud, is that right??
> Betty


That's correct, Betty...

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Monday's app:



*Draw(er) Pro*


----------



## FloridaFire

Math Training for Kids

Do you want to make sure math isn't your kid's "worst subject"? Make math fun for your child with Math Training for Kids. This app is a great way for your kids to practice their basic arithmetic and have a good time.

Choose from three difficulty levels, and the four signs of math: addition, subtraction, multiplication, and division. The player can mix and match any combination of math signs they wish to play. For example, the game can focus on only addition and subtraction, or focus on all four signs.

For each question, you're presented with five flower pots. Every time you answer a question correctly, a pretty sunflower comes to life. If you miss a question, you lose a flower. When you bring five sunflowers to life through the power of math, you're rewarded with a round of applause and a shimmering shooting star. Lose five flowers, and it's game over.

The player has a limited amount of time to answer each question. The higher the difficulty level, the more answers you have to choose from.

Math Training for Kids comes with a statistics screen so you keep track of your child's progress. You have the option of turning the sound effects and music off and on, as well as setting the questions' number range from 1 to 100.


----------



## ireadbooks

Wow at this review for today's math app:

_After trying this app, I noticed a not-so-veiled message to the unwary user - math and science can create life. After answering five math questions correctly, a flower comes to life. The message here is that somehow math and science can create life. Only God can create life and despite our best efforts, man will never be able to replicate that feat. I believe this was intentionally placed in the app as a sublimal message aimed at our children. Just a warning._


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wow. OK then. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betty Boop

OMGoodness, good catch....

Betty


----------



## FloridaFire

Jetpack Jamboree

Take flight in the dangerous skies of Machine City as you help young rocketeer Arreon perfect his jetpack prototype. High Flyer Jetpack Tests brings the dream of personal flight to your smartphone and tablet. Strap on your jetpack and take flight in this 3-D aerial adventure.

The jetpack tests takes place 16 years after the Thundering. This great cataclysm destroyed the world as we know it, and Earth's survivors now live on the floating city of Caen. The Earth has changed, but that doesn't stop Arreon from fulfilling his dream of exploring the skies.

The Ultimate Test Pilot

Arreon is testing out a series of jetpack designs, and you're the lucky test pilot. You will roll, dive, and dodge your way through dangerous obstacles in order to safely land on the floating islands in the sky. Along the way, you must snag valuable resources.

Fly Like an Eagle

You'll fly up to speeds of 300 MPH, acquire awesome Boost and Speed rings, and zoom through a Warp Tunnel. Earn extended jetpack activation zones, and negotiate your way through gas clouds and other hair-raising obstacles. High Flyer Jetpack Tests is not for the faint of heart.

Take on 35 unique mini-games in a series of challenging environments. High Flyer Jetpack Tests includes a hands-on tutorial, full calibration and control settings, story trailer, and a sweeping musical score befitting an airborne epic. Who needs the airlines when you have your own personal jetpack?

High Flyer Jetpack Tests is 69 MB. Please note you must a Wi-Fi connection to download this app.


----------



## VondaZ

ireadbooks said:


> Wow at this review for today's math app:
> 
> _After trying this app, I noticed a not-so-veiled message to the unwary user - math and science can create life. After answering five math questions correctly, a flower comes to life. The message here is that somehow math and science can create life. Only God can create life and despite our best efforts, man will never be able to replicate that feat. I believe this was intentionally placed in the app as a sublimal message aimed at our children. Just a warning._


That review was from superman75. If you look at all his reviews, you will see that he gives every free app of the day one star and makes up a ridiculous story as to why that app is dangerous just to get a rise out of other reviewers. You either have to ignore his reviews or treat them as comic relief. Do not take them seriously.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VondaZ said:


> That review was from superman75. If you look at all his reviews, you will see that he gives every free app of the day one star and makes up a ridiculous story as to why that app is dangerous just to get a rise out of other reviewers. You either have to ignore his reviews or treat them as comic relief. Do not take them seriously.


Yes, I enjoy his reviews. They've been cited here before....

Betsy


----------



## D/W

When today's Free App of the Day, High Flyer Jetpack Tests, went free just after midnight (my time), there were only two reviews. When there are few reviews and I'm on the fence about getting a FAOTD, I've learned that it's best to wait until later in the day, when there are more reviews, to see what others say. Now there are 53 reviews, with an average of 2-1/2 stars. I think I'll pass.


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, I enjoy his reviews.


So do I. At the very least, they're usually entertaining. It's also entertaining to see how many people take him/her seriously and blast him/her in the comments.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> When today's Free App of the Day, High Flyer Jetpack Tests, went free just after midnight (my time), there were only two reviews. When there are few reviews and I'm on the fence about getting a FAOTD, I've learned that it's best to wait until later in the day, when there are more reviews, to see what others say. Now there are 53 reviews, with an average of 2-1/2 stars. I think I'll pass.


Good tip, DW!

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire

JimC1946 said:


> So do I. At the very least, they're usually entertaining. It's also entertaining to see how many people take him/her seriously and blast him/her in the comments.


It's probably just me, but I don't feel reviews like this belong in the Amazon system. It reminds me of a frustrated blogger looking for an audience. While he/she may be humorous or entertaining at times, I feel it's the wrong venue.

Just my opinion


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I kind of agree...but I still enjoy them.    you can always mark it as unhelpful.  

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Thursday's app:



*Horoscope HD Pro*


----------



## Steph H

Looks cute just for fun, but jeeeeeezus, the "stupid review" people are out in force on this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

"Party game" using words...reviews are pretty good...

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

^^^ Sounds like "Taboo," which I love. Think I'll get this one.


----------



## ireadbooks

Saturday's app:



*Trial Xtreme 2 Winter *


----------



## JimC1946

Superman75 was in rare form today.


----------



## sparklemotion

JimC1946 said:


> Superman75 was in rare form today.


Just read it.


----------



## ireadbooks

Sunday's app:



*Humans vs. Aliens*


----------



## BTackitt

I picked it up, mainly because DS#2 may be getting a Fire soon too.


----------



## ireadbooks

BTackitt said:


> I picked it up, mainly because DS#2 may be getting a Fire soon too.


It has horrendous reviews. That was pretty much the deciding factor for me.


----------



## FloridaFire

*Biscuit's Valentine's Day*

This thoughtful little girl and her puppy, Biscuit, decide to show their loved ones how special they are on Valentine's Day. They've got their work cut out for them, and lots of special deliveries to make. Biscuit is just a pup and still becomes pretty distracted by doggie treats along their journey. Read about their Valentine's Day excursion and help Biscuit find treats along the way in this story for your Android device.

With animations and sound effects on every page, this sweet story is fun for children of all ages. Biscuit has been a bestselling family classic for 15 years, with more than 16 million copies in print.

The Biscuit's Valentine's Day e-storybook includes three reading options suitable for all levels, coloring books, sticker books, and a matching game.

Choose Auto Play, Read to Me, or Read to Myself. Auto Play reads the story and turns the pages--the best option for younger children. The Read to Me option reads the story while highlighting the words. Children with curious little fingers can touch the pictures and enjoy the animation, then turn the page when they're ready. The Read to Myself option is best for beginner readers who want to do it all by themselves.

After enjoying the heartwarming story, children can color pictures from the storybook, recreate the pages in the sticker book, or play a memory matching game with storybook cards.

This loveable little girl and her puppy remind us all to show our special ones how special they are on Valentine's Day.


----------



## FloridaFire

*
Bag It!*

Bag It! is the exciting grocery-bagging puzzle game that will open your eyes to a whole new world inside your shopping bag. These watermelons, eggs, and baguettes have real personality--it's like Tetris meets Toy Story. To add to the fun, Spilt, Sunshine, and all their friends are celebrating Valentine's Day with new holiday-themed visual effects and other Valentine's Day secrets.


----------



## D/W

Bag It!, today's free app of the day, gets excellent reviews at both Amazon and Android Market. Here's a promo video:


----------



## Steph H

Ohhh-kayyyyyy.  Time for some non-game productivity-type apps, now.....


----------



## ireadbooks

Wednesday's app:



*Word Collapse*

Three Games in One
Spot a word: Use all the letters to make words and clear the board
Untwist: Unscramble the letters and find the 3 to 12 letter words hiding in plain sight
Letterfall: Don't let your board bury you--words fall from above as you work to clear the board


----------



## BTackitt

I picked this up this morning.. it has 3 different word games on it, one is similar to WordSoup for the regular Kindles. I am enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've used the feedback on the Fire to ask for more productivity apps...though I agree, this looks like a good game.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Yeah, this is at least my kind of game.  The others lately....not so much.  But I know those appeal to other folks and I shouldn't be upset that not every free app appeals to me.  Even if everything really IS all about me....


----------



## mark1529

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's at most three clicks on the Fire to the free apps including App of the Day:
> 
> From the *Home* page on the Fire,
> 
> click on *Apps*
> then *Store* in upper right.
> 
> You should see the free app of the day at the top.
> 
> Below that, a menu bar that says "Top, New, Games, Entertainment, Lifestyle," etc.
> 
> Below that should be two columns in portrait, three columns in landscape mode:
> 
> Top Paid, Top Free, (and in landscape mode only) Top Rated.
> 
> You can scroll down to see all the Top Free.
> 
> Betsy


i gotta come here more often.......thanks betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mark1529 said:


> i gotta come here more often.......thanks betsy


Yes, you should. 

Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

For the _artistes_:



It's called _Doodler_.


----------



## BTackitt

This just got linked on my FB page as a freebie


----------



## ireadbooks

Friday's app:



*Going Nuts*


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not being a fan of squirrels, if I had that game I'd always lose because I'd let the owls get them.   Or let them get blown up by TNT -- that sounds exciting!


----------



## Tip10

----- Beginning of rant ------

Okay, I know that Amazon is playing towards more of an Android market than just the Fire BUT you would think that a company that wants to tout it's flagship Kindle device as a "serious" device might be more interested in pushing out some more serious apps towards it as their free App of the Day.  
Instead Amazon keeps trotting out these inane games.....  Go figure....  

----- End of rant ------
  
You may now return to your normally scheduled discussion of the silly free app of the day!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You seem to be assuming that Amazon wants


> to tout it's flagship Kindle device as a "serious" device


I'm not sure that's a valid assumption.


----------



## Guest

As much as I'd like to see more utility and productivity apps, I bet you could burn through all the ones worth having in a week's worth of FAOTD. There are just plain way more games out there.


----------



## geoffthomas

But I agree with the opinion that some have expressed:
I bought my Fire to be a fun media utility device.
Not a game playing toy - got a Wii and PS3 for that.
I DO like that many browser functions are in specific apps - like YouTube.
These are the things that I want - items that make my use of the internet more productive.

Just sayin.....


----------



## CegAbq

geoffthomas said:


> like YouTube.
> These are the things that I want - items that make my use of the internet more productive.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Not sure I'd consider YouTube productive


----------



## geoffthomas

CegAbq said:


> Not sure I'd consider YouTube productive


Well I agree with you there.
But what I was getting at was that there are a number of "apps" that make browsing easier. The Weather channel app, the imdb app, and many others that make it less necessary to use the actual browser. I do not find myself using the Fire for google searches, or wikipedia lookups.

Just sayin....


----------



## ireadbooks

Saturday's app:



*Robin Hood: Twisted Fairy Tales*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

foreverjuly said:


> As much as I'd like to see more utility and productivity apps, I bet you could burn through all the ones worth having in a week's worth of FAOTD. There are just plain way more games out there.


And I think you could burn through the one actually worth having in a few weeks of FAOTD. In fact, they may have done so already. 

There are thousands of "productivity" apps available for the Fire. If Amazon is going to give us some of the lame games they have, at least they could work through some of the productivity apps. I recommend using the feedback on the Fire to let Amazon know that you want productivity apps.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

While I personally love the game apps and prefer them over the productivity apps, I can understand the complaints about the lack of productivity apps. There really have not been very many considering. It's a shame it's not more of an equal mix.


----------



## Seamonkey

Especially considering the number of productivity apps they offered BEFORE anyone could get their hands on a Fire and if the Fire was to be your first Android device, too bad.  Almost like dissing some of their core Kindle customers who were making the move with Amazon to the Fire and apps..

Disappointing, to be sure.


----------



## intinst

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *I recommend using the feedback on the Fire to let Amazon know that you want productivity apps.
> *
> Betsy


Where exactly do you do this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Tap the gear icon and 'more'.  The top option is 'help & feedback'.


----------



## ireadbooks

Sunday's app:



*Mahjong Artifacts*


----------



## teri

Yippee!  Finally a game worth nabbing!


----------



## Seamonkey

I did use the feedback to send quite a long message about the lack of more useful free apps of the day, in light of the good ones we could not get after we pre-ordered our Fires (those of us with no other android device)..  hopefully they will keep getting that message.


----------



## Meemo

Honestly, I think part of it is a pure numbers game.  Tonight there are 6359 games in Amazon's app store.  There are 1371 "productivity" apps; 1524 "utility" apps  - and I suspect there's some overlap there.  So we're bound to get a lot more freebies from the games/"fun" sections than productivity and utilities.  

Do we know how the free apps are selected?  Does Amazon choose them, or like Kindle books where the publishers decide what to make free, do the app developers say "Hey, make this free today"?


----------



## ireadbooks

^^^
Good point. Looks like we simply need more productivity apps that are Fire compatible.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is not a game! 

Calculator


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Honestly, I think part of it is a pure numbers game. Tonight there are 6359 games in Amazon's app store. There are 1371 "productivity" apps; 1524 "utility" apps - and I suspect there's some overlap there. So we're bound to get a lot more freebies from the games/"fun" sections than productivity and utilities.


Yes, but using those numbers, even if there is total overlap on the productivity, at least one out of every seven or eight apps should be a productivity app. I don't they they come that often!



> Do we know how the free apps are selected? Does Amazon choose them, or like Kindle books where the publishers decide what to make free, do the app developers say "Hey, make this free today"?


I was wondering that, too...I don't think we'll ever know. 

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Today's Free App of the Day is not a game!


Awesome!

I suspect there are more free games than work apps because there simply are more Android games than Android work apps, since the games are generally more profitable.


----------



## Shastastan

DreamWeaver said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is not a game!
> 
> Calculator


For folks who need complex calculators, this is a great app. It would be great even for the price. This could very useful to students from jr. high through college. I already got a free calculator app almost as soon as I received my Fire. I'm past advanced math now so I won't be downloaded this nice freebie.


----------



## corkyb

I just browsed through pages of this thread and I am po'd I missed that $9.95 finance app back in January.  I was preoccupied with getting ready for a cruise and not reading so much.  I do wish I could get the free app of the day in my email.  I would be much more likely to see it.  I think the free app of the day is much like the special offers in the kindle; they had good ones in the beginning to entice people to buy the device; now not so much.  The SO's are so bad, I am thinking of paying to turn them off.


----------



## CegAbq

corkyb said:



> I just browsed through pages of this thread and I am po'd I missed that $9.95 finance app back in January. I was preoccupied with getting ready for a cruise and not reading so much. I do wish I could get the free app of the day in my email. I would be much more likely to see it. I think the free app of the day is much like the special offers in the kindle; they had good ones in the beginning to entice people to buy the device; now not so much. The SO's are so bad, I am thinking of paying to turn them off.


Corkyb - I have this particular thread set on 'notify' and have the notifications come to my email 'instantly' - that way I won't forget to check out whatever the FAOTD is. Everytime someone makes a post, I get an email right away.


----------



## Seamonkey

My gripe was that AFTER we pre-ordered, but before those of us who didn't have another qualified device could GET the apps, they had what seemed to be a disproportionate number of really desirable apps..  and perhaps that was to encourage more orders, but now we seem to get (mostly) game after game.

That finance app was just one of those teasers .. unless you already had a device that allowed you to order.  But to me that meant that people going with Amazon for their first Android ride kind of lost out.

Nice to see something good today!!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, but using those numbers, even if there is total overlap on the productivity, at least one out of every seven or eight apps should be a productivity app. I don't they they come that often!
> 
> I was wondering that, too...I don't think we'll ever know.
> 
> Betsy


But there are lots of other categories too - here's the entire list & the numbers for today (already more games today than there were yesterday) - and I'm sure there's a good bit of overlap between certain categories:

Books & Comics (3,259)
City Info (44)
Communication (580)
Cooking (196)
Education (2,314)
Entertainment (2,012)
Finance (535)
Games (6,412)
Health & Fitness (1,15
Kids (554)
Lifestyle (1,186)
Magazines (137)
Music (57
Navigation (183)
News & Weather (550)
Novelty (299)
Photography (372)
Podcasts (222)
Productivity (1,273)
Real Estate (52)
Reference (1,399)
Ringtones (62)
Shopping (330)
Social Networking (456)
Sports (637)
Themes (1,455)
Travel (1,106)
Utilities (1,532)
Web Browsers (34)


----------



## D/W

Meemo, that's a very interesting breakdown. I didn't realize how many categories there are! I'm surprised at the number of apps in the "Books & Comics" category.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> But there are lots of other categories too - here's the entire list & the numbers for today (already more games today than there were yesterday) - and I'm sure there's a good bit of overlap between certain categories:
> 
> Books & Comics (3,259)
> City Info (44)
> Communication (580)
> Cooking (196)
> Education (2,314)
> Entertainment (2,012)
> Finance (535)
> Games (6,412)
> Health & Fitness (1,15
> Kids (554)
> Lifestyle (1,186)
> Magazines (137)
> Music (57
> Navigation (183)
> News & Weather (550)
> Novelty (299)
> Photography (372)
> Podcasts (222)
> Productivity (1,273)
> Real Estate (52)
> Reference (1,399)
> Ringtones (62)
> Shopping (330)
> Social Networking (456)
> Sports (637)
> Themes (1,455)
> Travel (1,106)
> Utilities (1,532)
> Web Browsers (34)


True enough...I could have easily said "games" and "not games" as I'm pretty sure there's a huge overlap among the "not game" categories. For example, "web browsers" are probably also in "utilities" or they should be. At any rate, I understand the frustration with so many games....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Yeah, I say 'games' and 'productivity' but I really pretty much mean 'games' and 'non-games'.


----------



## ireadbooks

*Am I missing something or has today's app not been posted yet?*

Tuesday's app:



*Tracing ABC*


----------



## FloridaFire




----------



## ireadbooks

I just downloaded today's app and let me tell ya...it looks like the first video game ever made   Seriously, the release date could be 1982.


----------



## FloridaFire

*Wikinvest Ad-Free*

Product Features

Check all your investments and holdings effortlessly from a single source
Automatically import your entire portfolio into the app
Get weekly e-mails about your investments' performance
Access more than 60 brokerage firms
Read up on current market trends, news, and stock quotes


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . .it's not a game. . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey

Would have been helpful a few years ago before my investments tanked 

But, it isn't a game.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And. . . . . . . . . . we're back to games.


----------



## FloridaFire

*
Aces Traffic Puzzle Pack*

Product Features

Manipulate the parking disaster to set your race car free
Navigate 480 puzzles of increasing difficulty
Keep track of your stats, and submit high scores to an online leaderboard
Enjoy racecar-themed graphics, backdrops, and sound effects
Begin as a Novice and end as an Ace after mastering 6 level packs with 80 puzzles each

Honk! Honk! You're trapped! You're stuck in a crowded parking lot, so you must use masterful strategy to maneuver the cars and clear a path for your grand escape. With 480 different puzzles, Aces Traffic Pack is a challenge for even the most sophisticated drivers. This puzzler offers 80 puzzles per level from Novice, Amateur, Rookie, Pro, All Star, and finally Ace. You'll always have to come up with a new escape plan.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Honk! Honk! You're trapped! You're stuck in a crowded parking lot, so you must use masterful strategy to maneuver the cars and clear a path for your grand escape. With 480 different puzzles, Aces Traffic Pack is a challenge for even the most sophisticated drivers. This puzzler offers 80 puzzles per level from Novice, Amateur, Rookie, Pro, All Star, and finally Ace. You'll always have to come up with a new escape plan.


Frankly, that sounds _way _too much like my daily commute to be fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Retro game:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wasted a lot of time in college with Space Invaders, Asteroids, and Galaxian.  Oh, and in senior year, they got Missile Command!


----------



## FloridaFire

*Whiteboard Pro*

Product Features

Draw, doodle, and sketch with this Android app
Create, alter, and erase your designs quickly, just like on a real whiteboard
Choose from 4 shapes, 4 colors, and 3 line widths
Pan and zoom to add details
Share and export your creations


----------



## Dragle

I got this one because I sometimes want to handwrite something or draw a diagram.  It's nice! Easy to use and you can save what you wrote in a file.


----------



## FloridaFire

*My First Tangrams*

Product Features

Solve 36 Tangram-style puzzles designed for young children
Recognize shapes and improve spatial skills
Enjoy peaceful background music and vibrant colors


----------



## BTackitt

SHOPPER'S PARADISE HD


Tycoon 101

Become a retail tycoon and outsmart your competition before the last customer leaves town. In Shopper's Paradise HD, it's up to you to build a retail empire that will rule the business world.
energy

Empire Builder
Build or buy stores, movie theaters, hotels, and warehouses. Hire and manage employees, and get the best locations. Keep tabs on specific employees such as cashiers, clerks, and managers. Schedule sales to get more customers in the doors. Watch your town grow as you grow a variety of businesses.

Homeland Security
Make sure you don't suffer from "inventory shrinkage" from thieves. Hire police officers to keep your complex safe. Maintain your properties and catch shoplifters that cut into your profits.

Shopper's Paradise HD features a variety of maps such as Easyville, Pharmacity, and Snake Road, among other scenic locales. Play at three different levels of difficulty. Can you build that Shopper's Paradise that every retail maven dreams about?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not sure why, but I like these kinds of ames.  I'm going to get this one.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure why, but I like these kinds of ames. I'm going to get this one.
> 
> Betsy


Hmmmmm.....an insight into the "Quilter"'s psyche?


----------



## docmama28

I must say, this little game is quite addictive. I happily played this while I waited for my haircolor to "set"  this afternoon.  Made the time fly!


----------



## FloridaFire

*Daily Ab Workout*

Work Those Abs!

If you're looking to tighten and strengthen those abdominal muscles, Daily Ab Workout is the app for you. Core exercises such as abdominal workouts are important because your core is where all the body's movements originate. The abdominal muscles work with your back muscles to control trunk motion, such as twisting and bending. The abs also help support and protect the internal organs.
Three Challenging Routines

The Daily Ab Workout app offers three different ab routines for both men and women. These five- to ten-minute routines guide you through 30 of the best ab-sculpting exercises. Demonstrated by a certified personal trainer, the exercises target all major abdominal muscles to strengthen your core and tone your abs. Select a specific workout or randomize them, and choose to work out for 5, 7.5, or 10 minutes.

Each workout will make your belly earn its paycheck. For example, the first workout includes a Basic Crunch, Right and Left Oblique Crunch, Bicycle Crunch, Reverse Crunch, Long Arm Cruch, Crossover Crunch, Half Curl, Vertical Leg Crunch, and the infamous Plank. The other two workouts are just as tough and comprehensive.
Easy Interface

The simple interface of the app, complete with animations and a timer, allows you to easily follow along and understand each exercise. Let Daily Ab Workout be your personal trainer, and your stomach muscles will thank you.


----------



## geoffthomas

I did pick up yesterday's "game" - because it looked more interesting than most.
And I snapped up this one - even though it is not a utility/productivity app.
This could be very productive in the effort to better one's self.

Just sayin.....


----------



## JimC1946

geoffthomas said:


> Hmmmmm.....an insight into the "Quilter"'s psyche?


Do you really want to go there?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's.

Another game.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is Casino Blackjack Pro


----------



## FloridaFire

DreamWeaver said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is Casino Blackjack Pro


I *wish* it was a Texas Hold 'Em app but I might take a closer look at this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's called Robo 3: Gears of Love.

I'm not entirely sure what to think!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reviews are so-so but at least it's not a game. 

Betsy


----------



## mark1529

hi all

is there a way to set up a email notice for the app of the day
seems i miss some good one's because i forget 


thank you


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can click on "notify" in the upper right hand side above the top post in the thread.

An email will be sent to your registered email address everytime someone posts.

You could also set up a reminder on your device's calendar, or an alarm. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't think there's an Amazon email list you can get on, though there is one for their general Deal of the Day and their Kindle Daily Deal.


----------



## JetJammer

I actually have an app on my android phone that checks the free app every day and gives me a notice. I don't know if it's a Fire compatible app or not, and I'm not somewhere I can check ATM, but might be worth looking into!

***

Okay, looked to see if I could find the one I have but don't see it. However, I did find several others. This one is free, and it does say Fire compatible although I haven't personally tried it on the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think I remember that. . .but I don't remember if I got it or where I would have gotten it. . . .hmmm. . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a game...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not a game...


I can already count to one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My thoughts, too...

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Yeah - I don't need help in auditing my workouts.......


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My 'workout' consists of studiously avoiding opening the SECOND sleeve of thin mints.


----------



## Jeff

Hahaha.


----------



## sebat

JetJammer said:


> I actually have an app on my android phone that checks the free app every day and gives me a notice. I don't know if it's a Fire compatible app or not, and I'm not somewhere I can check ATM, but might be worth looking into!
> 
> ***
> 
> Okay, looked to see if I could find the one I have but don't see it. However, I did find several others. This one is free, and it does say Fire compatible although I haven't personally tried it on the Fire.


Yay! Now I can't miss them!


----------



## mark1529

Yes thank you this thread and your replies

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BubbleMech. A game. Average reviews.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Red Wrecker. A game.

Might help work out whether your little one is color blind.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Bubble Defense 2

Game. Not really very highly rated. . . .


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> Red Wrecker. A game.


This one is actually a pretty good game, one of the best freebies I've seen in a while.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a game.

Betsy


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Not a game.


It might help me keep track of how much I spend on Kindle Fire apps.


----------



## FloridaFire

*Kids Paint & Color*

Kids Paint & Color offers a wonderful way to unleash your child's creative genius. Start painting by choosing a color from a vibrant palette. Then choose an object to color - Kids Paint & Color includes 30 images of animals and birds.

Kids Paint & Color has advanced region detection, which ensures that the paint does not bleed into adjacent regions while finger painting. So if you're coloring a lion, the paint stays within the lion and does not bleed into the ground or sky.

Watch a time-lapse movie of the coloring process. For painting smaller objects, the pin mode locks the object so you can focus on painting just that object.

Share your creativity with the world. Post the paintings on Facebook, or e-mail them to friends and family. The application supports tablets, and all images are rendered in high definition.


----------



## FloridaFire

*
Spawn 3D*

Product Features

Create colorful light shows with the touch of your finger
Touch the screen to dictate movement
Wear 3D glasses and feel part of the action


----------



## Steph H

Um. Okay. Well, it's not a game...exactly.....


----------



## geoffthomas

It is more like a.......toy.

If you go to the purchase-page, there is a video.
It is worth watching it.

I think I will "buy" this one.


----------



## teri

*yawn*


----------



## geoffthomas

teri said:


> *yawn*


Yeah, I know- but it is easy to keep me entertained.


----------



## Vegas_Asian

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, I know- but it is easy to keep me entertained.


Yes I agree.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaFire

*
Trial Xtreme 2*

Product Features

36 brand new levels set across 5 challenging environments
Hundreds of obstacles including ramps, jumbo tires, rocks, planks, and more
Super detailed new Unity-powered graphics engine brings your rider and the game world to life
Intuitive tilt control system using the phone's accelerometer
Ultra-realistic rider and bike physics built on the NVIDIA PhysX engine


----------



## teri

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, I know- but it is easy to keep me entertained.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jelly Wars. . .

that should be the regularly paid version which is free today. There's also a regularly free version.


----------



## FloridaFire

*Ultimate Leprechauns*

Mischievous little leprechauns love playing tricks on our eyes. True to their cunning ways, you'll have to have a keen eye to master Ultimate Leprechauns, a spot-the-difference game for your Android device or Kindle Fire.

Good Craic, Indeed!

Each level provides a split screen illustration of enchanting little leprechauns doing whatever leprechauns like to do: dance a jig, play in tress, frolic with gold--you know, leprechaun stuff.

Viewing the split screen, use your finger to touch the mismatched spot on one of the illustrations. A small circle on the other illustration will hover over the exact spot you're touching. Let it hover for a second over the mismatched place to indicate you've made a decision. If you've correctly identified a mismatch, you'll earn points. Tread carefully, though--you'll lose points if you're incorrect.

Loads O' Replayability

Ultimate Leprechauns is offered in three game modes: Easy, Medium, and Hard. You've got to beat the game in both easy and medium to unlock the hard levels. Additionally, Ultimate Leprechauns offers new differences each time you replay a level.

Each scene has a determined number of mismatches displayed along the bottom of your screen. Once you find them, you'll move on to the next level. If you're really struggling to find a mismatch, hints are available.

Enchanting little leprechauns have evaded our sights for centuries--but not anymore.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day:

Moola Personal Finance


----------



## FloridaFire

*
Weather+*

Where the Weather Adds Up

Weather+ gives you current weather conditions and a five-day forecast for locations all over the world. The information is visualized with beautiful full-screen video loops for all conditions.
Rain, Snow, Which Way to Go?

Weather+

Background videos change to reflect highlighted conditions

Swipe the screen from left to right to switch between selected locations. Use the Flip Clock with the World Clock time setting for your current location and another selected location. Switch your settings between Fahrenheit and miles to Celsius and kilometers.

Weather+ includes a wide range of professional features:

Weather and time details for an unlimited number of cities
Full-screen video loops of the weather in a selected location
Fully functional on all Android devices and resolutions
Standard weather information like condition description and temperature
Wind direction and speed details
Humidity, precipitation, pressure, and visibility details
Weather forecasts cover 3-hour increments over the next 5 days

You manually change the arrangements of your widgets to meet your specific needs. Your options include:

• Show clock, daily, and hourly forecast

• Show clock and daily forecast

• Show clock only

• Show one minimal widget at the bottom

• Forget about the widgets--just display text


----------



## BTackitt

Doodle God


With a name like Doodle God, you might think this is a simple doodling app. Wrong! In this game you mix fire, water, earth, air, and more to create storms, build armies, and grow civilizations. The graphics may be simple doodles, but make no bones about it--in this game, you are an almighty god!
Gameplay

"In the beginning there was only Doodle God." This proclamation kicks off your adventure in godhood. The premise of the game is simple: mix the four basic elements to create new ones, then mix those together, and so on. For example, by combining fire and air, you make energy. Mix fire and water and you make... alcohol? Why not--you're a god, after all.
Limitless Possibilities (Well, Almost)

Keep combining because your first assignment is to create more than 100 items (dust, clouds, dolphins, etc.). The full app boasts almost 200 items and concepts, much more than the online game. Your ultimate goal? To forge your own complete world, right down to the insects and mud. Can you do it in less than seven days (or seven hours)? Doodle God dares you to try.
It Can Be Punny

Just to keep it fun, Doodle God throws in relevant quotes and maxims along the way. For example, when you mix water and earth to create a swamp, the app tells you a joke: "What do swearing frogs say? Oh, bull frog!" OK, we said they were fun, not funny.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's...I'm going to try it. Got yesterday's too. And the weather app from the day before--I like it, quite a bit more than the average review rating might have indicated.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

might be worth a try. . . .have a good weather app and yesterday's didn't speak to me at all.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's...I'm going to try it. Got yesterday's too. And the weather app from the day before--I like it, quite a bit more than the average review rating might have indicated.
> 
> Betsy


This is a fun game.


----------



## FloridaFire

*Diamond Wonderland HD (Ad-Free)*

Product Features

Brilliant HD graphics
Simple and smooth gameplay with good sound effects
4 game modes: quest, classic, timed, and endless
9 kinds of gameplay in endless mode: river, freeze, explore, paint, bug, digging, destroy, bomb, and collect
OpenFeint-powered world leaderboard with various achievements

((reviews don't look good))


----------



## D/W

Although Diamond Wonderland HD was the official FAOTD early this morning (and is still free), apparently Amazon has added or substituted this app as today's official FAOTD:

Backyard Zombies


----------



## FloridaFire

*Tiny Village*

Product Features

Play a highly addictive city builder for free
Raise awe-inspiring dinosaurs
Harvest resources, construct buildings, and command your villagers to build the city of your dreams


----------



## Seamonkey

Is this a start of a big eyed, toothy grin with extended tongue theme?


----------



## D/W

Seamonkey said:


> Is this a start of a big eyed, toothy grin with extended tongue theme?


Funny that you mentioned that because when I saw today's FAOTD next to yesterday's my first thought was _what's with the extended tongue and bug eyes?_ Then I laughed. I hadn't noticed the teeth.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No tongue, no bug-eyes, no teeth. 



Three star rating, $4.99 originally.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

I must admit to a secret liking for first-person shooters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> I must admit to a secret liking for first-person shooters.


Not so secret now.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not a game:



Yoga.

I'm going to get this one...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just glanced at it to see how it works, as very few of the reviews actually address the app; most are in response to a one star review based on religious views.

It looks to me that this version has not been optimized for a tablet but is instead aimed at a smartphone, as the vertical orientation is locked in, and the video at the top of the page is small and cannot be resized.  It's still legible, however,

One of the reviews complained about the audio; I haven't actually tried listening to it as I'm listening to C-Span right now, but between the video and the text description below the video, I think I'm good to go.  I think it would be good if you could switch to peaceful music.  I'm more likely to turn the sound down on the Fire and put some music on on my i'Touch.

You can pick a regimen with a set of positions, which is nice.  You have two starting options for this on the app's home screen. "Choose Regimen" to choose between Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced or Customize; or three custom regimens already designed:  Physical Yoga Exercises, Meditation Yoga Exercises, Medical Yoga Exercises.

Tap on "Choose Regimen" on the home screen, then pick from Beginner, Intermediate, Advanced, or Customize.  Tapping on the regimen you choose will take you to a list of the exercises.  Once you're on the regimen you want, tap "Set as regimen" on the bottom to have it be your default regimen.  This is important because by doing this, you'll be able to choose "Start Regimen" on the home screen.  This moves you through the positions in order, with a timer and a button to move to the next position in the regimen.

Similarly, you can tap on "Physical Yoga Exercises," "Meditation Yoga Exercises" or "Medical Yoga Exercises" from the app's home screen, pick the first exercise and move through them with a "next" key.  These don't seem to be timed....

You can also move through the exercises by the Choose Regimen > (tap on your regimen) and then tapping on the individual exercises, but you have to use the back key to get back to the list and they're not timed.

Other than as described above, there are no customizable settings.  The only place the "Menu" button in the bottom toolbar works is on the app's home page (it says Yoga Guru at the top), and the only options on the menu are "About this App" and "Feedback."  "About this App" is minimal:  thanks for installing the app, a brief description similar to what's on the Amazon page, a request for constructive feedback and a disclaimer.


----------



## Dragle

Thanks for the review; I installed it.  I like how each exercise has tabs for description, benefits, and cautions. The narrator reads the benefits and cautions, but doesn't read the instructions on how to do the pose.

Always read the cautions, because they will say not to attempt some of the poses if you have certain conditions like high blood pressure or slipped disk.  Of course just looking at some of the pictures is caution enough for me not to try it.


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for the detailed info, Betsy! I've been patiently waiting to start yoga once my shoulder issues clear up...but it's been a slow process with no sign of being done soon.  Having a program on my Fire might allow me to start a very modified version of study without a DVD/class cash outlay in the meantime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Thanks for the review; I installed it. I like how each exercise has tabs for description, benefits, and cautions. The narrator reads the benefits and cautions, but doesn't read the instructions on how to do the pose.
> 
> Always read the cautions, because they will say not to attempt some of the poses if you have certain conditions like high blood pressure or slipped disk. Of course just looking at some of the pictures is caution enough for me not to try it.


 


Steph H said:


> Thanks for the detailed info, Betsy! I've been patiently waiting to start yoga once my shoulder issues clear up...but it's been a slow process with no sign of being done soon. Having a program on my Fire might allow me to start a very modified version of study without a DVD/class cash outlay in the meantime.


I'm sure this wouldn't hurt your shoulder, Steph....


----------



## Steph H

No no, that wouldn't hurt at ALL....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> No no, that wouldn't hurt at ALL....


 

Actually it hurts mine just looking at it...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I think my legs hurt even more....legs are not meant to split like that....


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day:

Idea Tree
​

Manage your projects, tasks, and shopping lists
Organize your wedding or parties
Outline your novel, essay, or presentation
Maintain your business plan or study sessions
Write your essays, screenplays, and songs

(Note: Not compatible with Honeycomb tablets)​


----------



## BTackitt

Preschool Cannonball Monkey


----------



## Seamonkey

Teeth, eyes, tongue.. I'll pass again 

I had to snag yesterday's app, if only for the lovely image.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Game, but I like this kind of game and it is well reviewed...



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Ann in Arlington

That looks sadly useful.  Or guilt inducing. . . not sure which.


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> That looks sadly useful. Or guilt inducing. . . not sure which.


Right.  I downloaded it, but I haven't checked it out much yet. It looks something like another app that I like - "WW Restaurants Points," which has nutrition info for a ton of chain restarants.


----------



## PinkKindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> That looks sadly useful. Or guilt inducing. . . not sure which.


I am so excited to see this as the FAoTD!!  I am on an insulin pump, and I have to calculate the carbs when I eat so that it knows how much insulin to give -- without an app like this it would be basically impossible for me to eat out or bring home fast food, so this app is an absolute necessity for me! I was already using the free version of this app, but now with this version I'll have all restaurants unlocked (though really almost all the restaurants I eat at were unlocked already, but still). So I'm thrilled to have this!  I use it on my phone and not the Fire, though. I love that you can put in all the different items in your order and the amounts and have it calculate the total -- it really makes it easy. It even includes drinks and different sides and sauces and condiments. The app includes all the fast food chains but also chain restaurants like Applebee's or Chili's. Oddly enough, it seems like there are a couple of restaurants in my free version that are not in this version, so I'm just going to keep both on my phone.



JimC1946 said:


> Right.  I downloaded it, but I haven't checked it out much yet. It looks something like another app that I like - "WW Restaurants Points," which has nutrition info for a ton of chain restarants.


Thanks for the tip on the WW Restaurants Points app -- I may look into that one as well, although I guess it's really not necessary if it gives the same restaurants. It looks like you need to buy the paid version to get more than 3 or 4 restaurants.


----------



## Seamonkey

I wonder if it will work without wireless..seems like it might need to phone home to check the database.. so not quite as helpful in the drive through as it would be on a phone.  I certainly did download it!


----------



## Annalog

Seamonkey, I downloaded and installed the Fast Food app this morning when I had access to wireless but I did not open it. I just opened it without access to wireless and it seems to work fine.

ETA: I suspect I will mainly be using this app in my work parking lot before deciding where and what to eat for lunch. I did not find a way to save or compare meals but my own short-term memory should be good enough.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the update, Annalog.
That had been my concern.


----------



## Tip10

Hay Patti -- it's not an app but have you seen this website: http://www.justdietnow.com/points-for-restaurants.html

It's restaurant guide is constantly being updated and has points and nutrition info on a lot of restaurants and their offerings.

If you've got a smartphone or are in WiFi range it might help out as well.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks!!


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day: Fling!



And here's a demo video:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The reviews by people who actually talk about the gameplay are pretty good; the negative reviews are mostly about permissions (not saying that's not important, just sayin'), one complaining about the price when not free and not one but two by Superman75.  Apparently he thought his first one didn't take.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

We play Fling on DH's iPad.. it's fun!


----------



## PinkKindle

Tip10 said:


> Hay Patti -- it's not an app but have you seen this website: http://www.justdietnow.com/points-for-restaurants.html
> 
> It's restaurant guide is constantly being updated and has points and nutrition info on a lot of restaurants and their offerings.
> 
> If you've got a smartphone or are in WiFi range it might help out as well.


Thank you so, so much!!  This site is great -- and it has restaurants I hadn't been able to find the info for! I'm bookmarking it here at home and on my phone right now. I have done so many google searches looking for this kind of website -- I wonder why I've never found this? Maybe because I've been searching for carbs or just nutrition info -- apparently I need to search for WW points! 

Again, thank you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free Game of the Day 



Again, a lot of negative reviews based on it being an Open Feint game; the reviews that talk about the game are mostly favorable..

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free Game of the Day
> 
> 
> 
> Again, a lot of negative reviews based on it being *an Open Feint* game; the reviews that talk about the game are mostly favorable..
> 
> Betsy


Which. . .. means what?


----------



## jkeith0919

Ann in Arlington said:


> Which. . .. means what?


http://openfeint.com/

It's a social & gaming network. Fruit Ninja is the only OpenFeint game I've had. I never connected though, so I don't know what it's like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

More eyes and teeth:




Ann in Arlington said:


> Which. . .. means what?


Open Feint is a game network and your game play is tracked and measured against other players, as far as I know. I have several OF games on the iPad, too, I think.

I guess people think that OF tracks too much information, from the comments in the reviews.

I didn't look at the reviews in today's game.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Today's free app is PolyClock World Clock (look, Ma! A potentially useful utility app!) --



Need to know the time here, there, and everywhere? PolyClock for your Android device has the answer. The global clock app is an easy way to keep up on the time all over the world. Featuring a clean look and an easy interface, Polyclock lets you save multiple cities, view a time zone's area on a map or globe, and see which parts of the world are experiencing daylight and which are experiencing darkness.

Simple to Use
PolyClock easily lets you save favorite cities to the app's home screen. Choose virtually any city in the world or select for any timezone. You can save as many cities as you wish. The city and time are displayed in clear, large text, with white letters for AM and green letters for PM.

View by Map or by Globe
Polyclock's unique globe and map view feature provides an interesting look at the time of day as related to the rest of the world. Choose one of your previously selected cities and see it appear on either a map or globe. Also displayed are the borders of the time zone that city falls in. Move your finger across the map or globe to see what parts of the world see daylight and what parts are experiencing darkness.

Extras
PolyClock supports landscape and horizontal view and includes a full-featured alarm clock. PolyClock also comes with different home screen widgets. Each widget is a different size, and you can choose which widget is the best fit for your device. You can also edit the "label" field for each clock. Get a satellite view of the world map. If you have a Honeycomb/ICS device, you can set resizable widgets. (You will need to delete your exisiting PolyClock widgets and re-add them). PolyClock supports a dyanimc International Date Line to reflect recent time zone changes for certain countries.


----------



## BTackitt

Now, that one's a good one for me since I spend so much time in another time zone.


----------



## Steph H

My brain feels like it's in another time zone a lot of the time, does that count?


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day:


BalloonMaker
​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Passing on this one...

Betsy


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Passing on this one...
> 
> Betsy


Me too!


----------



## teri

And people have actually paid for this?  What exactly is the point?


----------



## D/W

Wednesday's Free App of the Day:

Scramble Touch
​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thursday (not a game  ):


Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Ah, you had me excited for a moment that maybe someone had finally put together a decent app where I could keep health/medical info, well, logged in one place.  From the write-up and reviews, this ain't it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, sadly, I don't think so...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not many reviews so far and overall rating is low. A game, I gather.

I wonder if they'll put some classic Easter stuff on sale like they did with Charlie Brown's Christmas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder if they'll put some classic Easter stuff on sale like they did with Charlie Brown's Christmas?


I'm not sure this is what you meant, Ann. 



not well reviewed...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . not sure I'd call that 'classic'


----------



## Steph H

Today's Free App might be more what you had in mind....



PopOut! The Tale of Peter Rabbit

The charming, time-honored classic, The Tale of Peter Rabbit by Beatrix Potter, is now available on your Android device as the first installment in the PopOut! series of unique interactive digital books. This e-book successfully maintains the endearing quality of the original story while delicately enhancing the details with Android technology. With more than 50 pages of augmented, authentic text and illustrations, it's sure to captivate audiences, old and new.

The Tale of Peter Rabbit follows a mischievous little bunny, Peter, into a grumpy farmer's garden while his siblings, Flopsy, Mopsy, and Cotton-tail, behave at home.

etc. etc.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh Yay!  I loved this as a kid.


----------



## sparklemotion

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh Yay! I loved this as a kid.


Me too!  I downloaded it, of course.


----------



## annelb

Thanks - I have it downloaded for my granddaughter who I will be seeing in a few days. I enjoyed "reading" it. 
Anne


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I wasn't inclined to download it but y'all talked me into it...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I got it on the theory of "get it while it's free 'cause you never know".....same as I did with the Christmas ones.  Now, I don't do that with *every* free app by any means, but some I figure I might want to look at or play with eventually.


----------



## dmcounts

I really like this app and I'm pretty sure my greatgranddaughter will enjoy it.

It did mess up my BA Battery Monitor Icon Pack though.

It changed the icon to a big O and I had to uninstall the BA Battery Monitor and the Icon pack and reinstall them to get them back to normal.



don


----------



## JimC1946

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I wasn't inclined to download it but y'all talked me into it...


Same here. The free apps haven't tempted me much lately.


----------



## Vet

I can't wait to share this with the grandchildren!


----------



## Pushka

Love Peter Rabbit.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's very cute. . . . .might entertain a little one at some point. . . . .or just entertain me when my brain can't handle anything more complex.


----------



## Steph H

This could be interesting...will have to actually check it out later, just posting for now.



ACTPrinter - Virtual Printer

No More Printing
Have you ever wondered why you always end up printing those so-called electronic tickets, boarding passes, and similar documents? Ever wasted a sheet of paper to remember a will-call pickup number? Say goodbye to those days! ACTPrinter allows you to virtually "print" any document from your Mac or PC to your Android device.

Paperless Printing
Want to read documents on the go? ACTPrinter is for you. "Print" documents, e-mails, webpages, and more from any program on your computer directly to your Android device. Your computer will automatically detect your Android device when connected to your AirPort or Wi-Fi network - there's no need to type in an IP address.

etc. etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds like an app that has a free component one loads onto the pc, too...off to check it out...

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

This is driving me nuts. I recognize the music in the background of _Peter Rabbit_, but I can't remember the title.

Anyone... anyone?

*EDIT:* I think it's Debussy's "Clair de Lune."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . .it is Clair de Lune


I'm not sure it's what I'd have chosen. . . . . .


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. . .it is Clair de Lune
> 
> I'm not sure it's what I'd have chosen. . . . . .


Bless you for confirming that.

Maybe "Here Comes Peter Cottontail"?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's game looks intriguing...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That must have been free once before because I already have it and, I can assure, I wouldn't have paid for something marked a game.  No matter how intriguing!


----------



## Dragle

I have that one, and I think I even paid for it!  

It's the kind of game I like--not stressful, just a series of puzzles to solve.  You flick the bubble thing to collect the little balls without popping it against a sharp object or getting into an endless loop or dead end. You can retry as many times as you want to do it in the fewest possible moves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> That must have been free once before because I already have it and, I can assure, I wouldn't have paid for something marked a game. No matter how intriguing!


I thought it had been, but I don't have it and it's the type I would have gotten.

I'm thinking perhaps it was during the stretch between ordering the Fire and receiving it. Those of you with android devices could get the apps, those of us without, couldn't. Out of curiosity, can you view your order (I get that option when I click on the link)?

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

It was free on December 15, as I have it for my SGP 5. They also had a second Quell game free sometime later, as I also have that one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I must have just missed it.  I think I got the second one....

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I love Quell.  I bought it back in January since it was only 99 cents, after many recommendations here.

Since I got my Fire around Christmas (my present to myself), I think this is the first FAOTD that I already had by the time it came up free.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

April 11:


----------



## D/W

It's actually the ads-free version of Bubble Birds that is today's Free App of the Day. The icon is the same as the one Ann posted, but the link is different:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

Today's is not-a-game:



A percentage calculater....well reviewed by the star rating.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A _percentage_ calculator? I guess I'll check it out but I'm not seeing, off hand, why that would be useful. I learned how to do that in 4th grade and can pretty much do it in my head.  Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> A _percentage_ calculator? I guess I'll check it out but I'm not seeing, off hand, why that would be useful. I learned how to do that in 4th grade and can pretty much do it in my head.  Maybe I'm missing something.


Not everyone can, Ann....I was a math major and I have to think through percentages for some reason (other than tips), but give me a quadratic equation and I can work on THAT in my head. 

This one allows all kinds of reverse-engineered calculations, too from the description. I downloaded it just to see what it does, but I think a regular calculator does enough for me.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I can do 10s and 20s and 30s and so on in my head easily enough, I have to think a touch harder for multiples of 5. The rest....I round up or need a calculator.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> I can do 10s and 20s and 30s and so on in my head easily enough, I have to think a touch harder for multiples of 5. The rest....I round up or need a calculator.


This ^. If I'm looking at sales or tips, I can do 40% off or 15-20% to add on. But, if someone wants to know what percent y is of x or stuff like that, I have to get a pen and pencil or a calculator...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As a kid -- fourth grade I think -- we had to memorize percentages and their equivalent fractions from 1/2 thru 2/2 (not to difficult) to 1/12 thru12/12.  Including 7ths, 9ths, and 11ths.  Why?  I have no clue.  But it means that I'm pretty good at percentages.  Even with the 'what percent of x is y' type things I can estimate a fraction and go from there. Might not get it spot on, but I'll be darn close! 

I know.  I'm weird.


----------



## Seamonkey




----------



## Steph H

So, Ann....you're saying you were tortured as a young child??

(This from a girl who would sit inside at recess in order to multiply - by hand - a 20 digit (I think? a lot anyway) number by a 20 digit number when in the 5th grade....for fun.....  )


----------



## woodguidewj

Nice one..


----------



## D/W

Aaargh, today's free app is Pirate Mysteries:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> So, Ann....you're saying you were tortured as a young child??
> 
> (This from a girl who would sit inside at recess in order to multiply - by hand - a 20 digit (I think? a lot anyway) number by a 20 digit number when in the 5th grade....for fun.....  )


No, see. . .that's the thing. . . .I thought it was fun! Numbers are cool! Multiplying big numbers was fun too!

Now, the year we had to put together a "booklet" about all the Mysteries of the Rosary -- all 15 as there were then -- _THAT_ was torture. 'Cause I already knew 'em and didn't see why drawing something, or writing a story, or cutting something out of a magazine was going to make me know them any better. I did the whole thing the night before it was due, stayed up to about 1. It was a piss poor effort (pardon me, I expect the board filters will fix that  ). And I got an A++.  So what I learned from the exercise is that I don't have to do my best work, it just has to be a little better than the next guy's.


----------



## CegAbq

Steph H said:


> ... a girl who would sit inside at recess in order to multiply - by hand - a 20 digit (I think? a lot anyway) number by a 20 digit number when in the 5th grade....for fun.....





Ann in Arlington said:


> No, see. . .that's the thing. . . .I thought it was fun! Numbers are cool! Multiplying big numbers was fun too!


Sounds like me too! Nerd girls unite!


----------



## JimC1946

CegAbq said:


> Sounds like me too! Nerd girls unite!


Hey, I married a nerd girl, and it's worked out just fine.

Today's free app - _Pirate Mysteries_ - is a good one. It's one of the few games on my Fire that I've worked all the way through to the end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I prefer geek girl, myself... 

Today's Free Game of the Day:



(bug eyes but no teeth  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Agreed. . . much rather be a Geek than a Nerd. . . . .

I'll pass on bug eyes with no teeth.


----------



## Steph H

The teeth are hiding, just out of sight....I can all but see them peeking out...and I think this geek girl will pass too.


----------



## Seamonkey

DreamWeaver said:


> You're right! There were no teeth this morning. Now two have sprouted!


ACK!!

Getting worse!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ROFL!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Sunday's Free App of the Day:

Night Ride
​


----------



## D/W

Today's free app looks interesting!
Make music!

NodeBeat
​


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That does look interesting. .  .hmmmm. . . .


----------



## BTackitt

that definitely looks fun!


----------



## BTackitt

The reviews not whining about it being an OpenFeint program, say the execution is wonky and not worthwhile.. think I'll skip it.


----------



## nekiar

I have a kindle fire and i am absolutely in love with it.  So far the two aps of the day that i have gotten that are the best is ab workout and musica or something lol.  Its a hidden object game.


----------



## Steph H

Today's Free App is....well, a game. But...geesh.



Hockey Fight Pro

No, it's not a hockey game. It's a hockey FIGHTING game. Really. Here's the description:

Drop Your Gloves, Put Up Your Dukes

Are you a diehard hockey fan? If so, let's get down to the real question: are you also a diehard hockey fighting fan?

Yeah, that's what we thought.

It's time to drop the gloves and test your skills in Hockey Fight Pro, a unique 3D-style hockey fighting game for your Android device. The game is rough and the stakes are high. Fueled by pride or desperation, when it's game time, nothing else matters.

Hockey Fight Pro features realistic, down-and-dirty, old-school hockey fighting. Note that this game is not recommended for the faint-hearted; it features images of graphic violence and plenty of blood. Can you handle it?
No Puck Required

Using an intuitive control system, fight your opponents on the ice by executing punch combinations and unique combos. Complete the tournament mode to fight against nine of the world's most dangerous hockey fighters. Fight against any opponent to improve your skills, and practice your combos in quick fight mode.

Do you have what it takes to step on the ice? There's only one way to find out!

PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. You can configure parental controls for in-app purchases, which will require your Amazon account password or a 4-digit PIN, by tapping the Menu icon and then Settings.


----------



## HappyGuy

^^ The very reason I DON"T watch hockey - it's not about the game anymore, it's about the fights.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, in the last few years, they've done a pretty good job of curtailing the fighting and kinda making it easier to score. . . which keeps it exciting without having to resort to fights.  Though they sometimes still do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not well reviewed...One of the better reviews:
"Haven't played it for that long but game play is decent on the Kindle Fire. I don't think I would pay any money for it, but for a free app it is alright."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll pass. . . .I have a similar game already.

What intrigues me is the number of people who, 6 and a half hours into it's 'freeness', have already downloaded it, played it, and posted a review.  I guess they sit up at night just waiting for midnight to click that new free app?


----------



## geoffthomas

Hmmmm....
I had also noted that on the occasional book, that gets a whole bunch of reviews instantaneously on Amazon.
But then some people DO anxiously await the latest from a new author.
But for a game app?


----------



## Guest

Ann in Arlington said:


> downloaded it, played it, and posted a review


My guess is that all of these things were done in a 5-minute span. Although some of them are clearly ridiculous, even just taking a look at what the app is gives them a ring of truth for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'll pass. . . .I have a similar game already.
> 
> What intrigues me is the number of people who, 6 and a half hours into it's 'freeness', have already downloaded it, played it, and posted a review. I guess they sit up at night just waiting for midnight to click that new free app?


I do think this ^ is true. They want to be among the first to review.

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> What intrigues me is the number of people who, 6 and a half hours into it's 'freeness', have already downloaded it, played it, and posted a review. I guess they sit up at night just waiting for midnight to click that new free app?


A lot of these quickie reviews don't say "Amazon Verified Purchase," so you know they're just making the review up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

JimC1946 said:


> A lot of these quickie reviews don't say "Amazon Verified Purchase," so you know they're just making the review up.


Well. . . . I don't know that you "know" it. . . they might have the app from elsewhere and just wanting to share what they already know about it. But, yeah, it makes it somewhat more likely. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's well reviewed game:



Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's well reviewed game:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for mentioning the reviews, Betsy. When I looked at 12:30 a.m., there were zero reviews so I passed at the time. Now there are 40. Like you said, most are favorable, so I just got it.


----------



## Seamonkey

I got it.. reviews, no eyes, tongues, teeth.. how could I resist?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No eyes or teeth with this one, either! A word game!

Only five reviews at this hour....4 positive



Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Gah! I've already got so many word games....in fact, I thought I had that one, but it must be another one that's verrrrrrrry similar.  I think I'll wait awhile and see what further reviews from today say.


----------



## BTackitt

14 reviews now at almost 7am central time.. don't these things go up at midnight Pacific time? that means in 5 hours all these people are getting it and trying it and reviewing it?


----------



## D/W

Sunday's Free App of the Day:

Photo Transfer App
​

Photo Transfer App allows you to easily transfer photos and videos from your Android device to your computer as well as exchange photos from and to another Android device, iPhone, or iPad using your Wi-Fi network.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . .that could be useful. . . .though reviews are mixed. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I might try it just to see if it's useful.  I could use it to transfer photos between the iPad and the Fire, though Dropbox lets met do it, too.

After I've broken my fast and (more importantly) had coffee, I'll give it a try.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My thought was -- I have a new phone. . .would be nice to put some pictures from my computer on it. . . .AND when I use it to take pictures to move them to the computer. . . .or the Xoom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Absolutely.

As the reviews say, you can use Dropbox to do that, but moving photos around on Dropbox is sometimes not very intuitive.

I'm playing with it now, and I think it would be a good tool for you, Ann...give me another sec or two. No breakfast yet, but I have had coffee....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here's my review. I'd actually give it four stars.
   

It does exactly what it says it will do, and is pretty simple. I think the strength is device to device transfer, which is very straightforward. I happened to have bought the iOS version of this awhile back to try to do photo transfer between my iPad and my computer but hadn't played with it. PC to device is just about as clean.

You can transfer from computer (PC or Mac, it's web-based on a computer) to a device or from device to device. The computer and/or devices must be on the same WiFi network. There's also a means for bluetooth transfer, though that of course doesn't apply to the Fire.

*Photos transferred to the Fire are placed in a folder called "PhotoTransfer" and are viewable through the Gallery app on the Fire.*

I think I'll actually use this a fair bit as I have photos on my iPad, my iPod Touch and very few on the Fire, but would like some (like of my quilts) on the Fire.

How it works:

Open the app on your device.

You're asked if you want to receive to the device or send to the device. Pick one.

Sending to/Receiving from a computer
•If you've chosen to receive photos to your device, you're asked where you want to receive pictures from: Apple computer, Windows computer, Android or iDevice. If you pick "Windows Computer" or "Apple Computer" it will tell you to open your computer's web browser and navigate to the URL shown. The webpage shown will give you the chance to upload photos or videos. Clicking on the link will open a dialog box where you choose the pictures.

•If you've chosen to send, again, you'll be asked where you want to send the pictures to. If you pick a computer, you will again be asked to open a web page on that computer to the URL shown. On your device, you will get a page that lets you navigate and choose the pics you wnt to send. The pics are visible and you tap on them to select. You can do multiple photos at once. Once you've selected the photos, click "done" until you're back at the "Select" screen. Then, refresh the browser and it should show you "x photos are ready to be downloaded to your PC. You can save individual pictures by right clicking on their link on the web page or all pictures as a zip file.

Sending to/Receiving from a device--this is very straightforward.
•Note that on the iOS version (which works for both iPad and iPhone/iPod Touch), you'll select "Another iPhone or iPad" if you want to transfer between a Fire and an iDevice. On the Fire, the menu option is "Another Android or iDevice." I expect they'll change this in the next iOS update. Receiving to an iDevice, you get the chance to create a folder to store the transferred photos. On the Fire, the photos are saved to the "PhotoTransfer" folder and viewable through the Gallery app.

One thing...on the Fire, when one chooses to send to "Another Android or iDevice" the next page says 
"in the receiving device, go to the 'Receive - Device' screen and select this name from the list:" and on my Fire, it gives a couple URLs similar to those for the PC transfer. But, on the iPod Touch I was testing with, I got "Android Kindle Fire" as the device. So just ignore the URL information.

Yes, you can transfer pics with Dropbox, but I do think this is actually simpler and you don't need any additional accounts. This is a good option for folks.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Thanks for playing with it and giving us a review, Betsy! Sounds like it's worth a shot - esp. for free!


----------



## Neon8

Transfer is a great app. I have been using on iPad for a long time to transfer photos from PC to ipad and from one ios device to another. Works simply and flawlessly. Now have a way to transfer photos from my android phone to my Fire and my ipad and send photos to my fire from pc or ipad without connecting by usb. Thanks amazon for making this free!


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, we should send you some great coffee, for a great review.  This sounds quite useful; I'm stashing a copy of your instructions too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Betsy, we should send you some great coffee, for a great review. This sounds quite useful; I'm stashing a copy of your instructions too.


  You probably won't need them....it really is very simple to use.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

True, but you never know.  for some reason this app wasn't showing  in the cloud.. had to poke around Amazon and force it to the device.  Well even then it went to the cloud but then that showed on the device and I was able to download it and install it

And I transferred three pictures.  However, then looking at your writeup gave me the clue to use the Gallery App.

So the only wisdom I can add is that I had brightness set for reading, and for me that was less than half max so my new kitty, Katniss, looked quite murky (another black kitty) until I jacked up the brightness setting.

This is a nice useful app!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> However, then looking at your writeup gave me the clue to use the Gallery App.


Glad you found it useful. I boldfaced the comment about using the Gallery App in my post as it's important!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not well reviewed...but at least no teeth, tongue and bug eyes. 



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .reviews seem very mixed. .  . I'll pass as it's not my sort of thing anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, did you get yesterday's?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The photo moving one? yes. . .haven't had a chance to play with it yet, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's:

A well reviewed children's game:



(Bug eyes, and don't those word tiles look like teeth? )

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Bug eyes, and don't those word tiles look like teeth? )


Very observant, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's offering:



SlamDunk Basketball...not well reviewed.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've never gotten the point of physical sports turned into video games.


----------



## Seamonkey

Certainly not on a handheld device!  (I can see that sort of game on a Wii or something similar, I guess).  Flinging birds is so much more fun.


----------



## geoffthomas

Noooooo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's app is not a game. If you're at all interested in identifying birds, it's a good app. I bought it in December for $4.99.



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .that one is for the birds. . . . 








Thanks. . . I'll be here all week


----------



## omnibus34

I was afraid the birds was going to suck all the remaining resources out of the fire but it's handled well


----------



## HappyGuy

Soooo .... ummmm .... this app DOESN'T lay an egg?  (Thanks ... I'll be here all week with Ann. Because, as they say, birds of a feather flock together.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have some, too, that seem appropriate here...

Every bird loves to hear himself sing.

A wise old owl sat on an oak; The more he saw the less he spoke; The less he spoke the more he heard; Why aren't we like that wise old bird? (Edward Hersey Richards)

The crow that mimics a cormorant is drowned.

Also here all week....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

A bird doesn't sing because it has an answer; it sings because it has a song.


----------



## Dragle

Important question about today's app for those who have it:  

If you download the ~500MB of data, is it stored in the Application Storage or the Internal Storage area of the Fire?  I have plenty of space under Internal but not under Application.

It would certainly be an advantage to have the data downloaded for speed and if not in range of a WiFi connection.


----------



## geoffthomas

I decided to get this before it flies away.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Good move, Geoff. . . .after all. . . a bird app on Fire is worth two in the cloud. . . . or . . . something like that.


----------



## Steph H

For all the comedians in the flock....


----------



## geoffthomas

Thank you......thank you very much.


----------



## Annalog

I also decided to get this one. 

Years ago my mom and I took several hikes along the San Pedro River that were organized by the Friends of the San Pedro. The hike guide identified several of the birds for us. The bird that was identified the most frequently was the LBB: Little Brown Bird. I could definitely use this app!  The one that made the biggest impression was the Great Horned Owl that flew out of the shrubbery into the hikers in front of us. Four foot wingspan!


----------



## Seamonkey

I got it too.. flew over to Amazon and snapped it up!

My most memorable bird siting was pure magic and I was grateful that there were three of us who all saw it, because otherwise we each might have thought it was a dream.

We were in O'Neill Park out in the boonies in Orange County, CA.. the only ones left from some event of the Labrador Retriever Club of So California.  We were just talking and loading cars.

Suddenly this amazing bird swooped  down into the clearing and snatched up something from the ground next to a trash can.. but the bird was dwarfing the trash can.  A Condor!!

Rendered us all speechless.

Another favorite was at a reserve near Yuma, Arizona where there were lots of burros but people went in search of bird and other animal sightings.  There was a center with displays and a log book for sightings.

And there in the list :  5 Silver-Crested Snowbirds.

Of course the Yuma area at that time would basically double in size in winter months when thousands of snowbirds (human type) arrived from northern parts of the US and many from Canada..

Favorite local sighting was at Bolsa Chica, just up the coast from me near Huntington Beach, Surfside, Sunset Beach.. I was walking the trail around the wetlands and came to the riverbed and there was a whole row of brown pelicans along a pipe or berm.. just sunning in their prehistoric glory and me with no camera.  But as with the Condor.. a camera would have come between me and the experience.  the condor didn't stick around to pose, anyway.

Even if I never use it (but I hope to), this is the sort of app I always hope for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Does it play the bird sounds I wonder?  Or listen to them and tell you what the bird is?  'Cause I'd like to know what makes noise outside my window every morning.  One goes cheep cheep. . .  .cheep cheep. . . . .cheep cheep.  And one goes whoeeee weet, whoee weet chirpchirpchirpchirp.

Of course, the Fire doesn't have an ear, but my phone does.


----------



## Annalog

Seamonkey said:


> ... Suddenly this amazing bird swooped down into the clearing and snatched up something from the ground next to a trash can.. but the bird was dwarfing the trash can. A Condor!! ...


Wow!


----------



## sebat

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does it play the bird sounds I wonder?


Yes, it does!


----------



## Annalog

Dragle said:


> Important question about today's app for those who have it:
> 
> If you download the ~500MB of data, is it stored in the Application Storage or the Internal Storage area of the Fire? I have plenty of space under Internal but not under Application.
> 
> It would certainly be an advantage to have the data downloaded for speed and if not in range of a WiFi connection.


So far I have just downloaded the app and used it for a few minutes. As far as storage usage, I saw the following:
Before download available Application Storage 801.22 MB and Internal Storage 2.92 GB
After installation avail. App. 798.16 MB and Int. 2.89 GB
After use avail. App. 777.79 MB and Int. 2.90 GB

When I find how to download the data, I will add those numbers. I suspect it will go to Internal storage.

ETA: I found out how to download but will not be able to download until I am home from work as I am sure it will not finish before I leave McD.  The app said it might take an hour and be nearly 600 MB.

Second ETA: The photos of the birds that I looked at during lunch, such as Anna's Hummingbird, remained available with no access to WiFi while other photos are unavailable. One of the messages looked as if I could download by species as well as the entire database. Also, it looks as if all of the thumbnail photos were downloaded at lunchtime because I did a search by Shape of Family. (Actually about the size of my little fingernail.  ) That download only took a couple minutes at McD. I was able to do an advanced search without WiFi. Description and similar birds seems to be available. That may be sufficient for use away from WiFi if larger image, voice or range are not needed.

Third ETA: 16% (86 MB) of download complete and the storage numbers are essentially unchanged.

Fourth ETA: 100% of download complete and the available Internal Storage is now 2.31 GB.


----------



## Atunah

I know nothing about birds, but I got the app just to drive my cat nuts.   Assuming there are some bird sounds.


----------



## annelb

April 26 is considered to be Audubon's birthday. Year was 1785.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well that explains the App of the Day!  Thanks for enlightening us.


----------



## Tripp

Hopefully it is OK if I share two bird stories.  First, about 15 ye ars ago on a beautiful spring day, I heard a screechy sound outside.  I thought, "What the heck?" and looked out my back window.  Just then two male and one female bald eagles flew through my back yard.  They were no higher than 15 feet off the ground.  It was so cool!

The other time was a long time ago in Minnesota.  It had just snowed that really powdered sugary stuff that sticks to everything.  I looked out my dining room window and saw a tree with at least a dozen red cardinals perched in it.  The snow covered tree and red birds looked like a Christmas card.  I kick myself for not taking a picture.


----------



## geoffthomas

Oh yeah, and it is also Tripp's birthday today too.


----------



## Annalog

Happy Birthday, Tripp!


----------



## Tripp

* blush *  thanks.  . It has been a pretty good day and you made it even better.


----------



## Seamonkey

Great way to share a birthday with Audubon and bird memories 

It sure brought some nice memories for me, and I enjoyed yours as well.


----------



## Steph H

Today's free app -- no teeth, no bug eyes, no game. 

Recipe Guru Pro


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mmmmm. . . . . food. . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Three non-games in the last seven days, yay!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

shhhhh.

Now you've probably jinxed it!


----------



## Annalog

Thanks Steph for posting the FAOTD so early! I fell asleep waiting for the bird data to finish loading; your post was there when I woke up. 

Dragle, I hope you got the app yesterday and didn't wait for confirmation that the data is stored in the Internal storage area.


----------



## Dragle

Thanks for the confirmation. I got it but haven't tried to dl the data yet.  I didn't see how to do it in the app menu, but haven't looked closely yet.

BTW why doesn't the Quote button work in the Fire's browser? Along with links half the time... grr.


----------



## Annalog

Dragle said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I got it but haven't tried to dl the data yet. I didn't see how to do it in the app menu, but haven't looked closely yet.
> 
> BTW why doesn't the Quote button work in the Fire's browser? Along with links half the time... grr.


Selecting any bird species will download the photos for that bird. Selecting Range downloads the range map for the bird. I did this for all the hummingbirds to verify that it was possible to have part of the database available offline without having the entire database loaded.

Downloading the entire database was not obvious since it is not listed on their full-screen menu. Instead, use the Fire ^ at the bottom of the screen to bring up the Menu icon. From that menu, chose More (not very intuitive). that brings up the More menu with red and white icons. Third from the bottom is Download All Content.

Also not obvious is that the Fire back icon reached from the ^ icon is how to go to the previous location in the app.

I do like that there are multiple places where it is possible to exit the app.

The Quote button does work in the Fire's browser. It has the same problem as the links not working some of the time. I usually need to try a couple times. I suspect the problem is due to the Fire being a little too sensitive to tap duration. I need to get better at shorter taps without making them too short. 

Also, since it is on the right half of the screen, missing it slightly can cause the Amazon page to come up instead. (Mentioned by someone in another thread in this board.) Fortunately, the back icon usually works fine as long as I do not accidentally tap it twice.


----------



## JimC1946

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good move, Geoff. . . .after all. . . a bird app on Fire is worth two in the cloud. . . . or . . . something like that.


If you're thinking of quitting your day job for comedy... don't.


----------



## Dragle

Annalog said:


> Selecting any bird species will download the photos for that bird. Selecting Range downloads the range map for the bird. I did this for all the hummingbirds to verify that it was possible to have part of the database available offline without having the entire database loaded.
> 
> Downloading the entire database was not obvious since it is not listed on their full-screen menu. Instead, use the Fire ^ at the bottom of the screen to bring up the Menu icon. From that menu, chose More (not very intuitive). that brings up the More menu with red and white icons. Third from the bottom is Download All Content.
> 
> Also not obvious is that the Fire back icon reached from the ^ icon is how to go to the previous location in the app.
> 
> I do like that there are multiple places where it is possible to exit the app.
> 
> The Quote button does work in the Fire's browser. It has the same problem as the links not working some of the time. I usually need to try a couple times. I suspect the problem is due to the Fire being a little too sensitive to tap duration. I need to get better at shorter taps without making them too short.
> 
> Also, since it is on the right half of the screen, missing it slightly can cause the Amazon page to come up instead. (Mentioned by someone in another thread in this board.) Fortunately, the back icon usually works fine as long as I do not accidentally tap it twice.


Aha, thanks for the download info. It's definitely one of the most "beautiful" apps I've seen so far.

As for the Quote button, I've never gotten it to work in the several times I've replied to posts on this forum and another one that uses the same forum software, no matter what I try (I'm on my laptop now so it worked this time). There have been many other times/websites where a link would simply not work--there is a "trick" I've used on hard-to-tap links where I long press and choose "open" or "open in new tab" from the context menu. But in these weird cases, that trick does not work, so I know the problem is not my lack of tapping prowess. Anyway, guess I went off-topic with that whine so I'll shut up about that for now!

Meanwhile back on topic, I'm passing on today's recipe app. I like the concept and the screenshots look nice, but based on the reviews this is not the one for me. I'd really like to have one that lets you search for recipes by ingredient, which this one does not do.


----------



## Seamonkey

Since the cat woke me up and she's flying around the room while I just came to check email..



*Zen Hopper*

Sort of an adventure game, but I notice that it says it is better on "high end devices", laggy, boring but some seem to like it.

I don't think I'll be getting it, but I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed game...I like these kind, so I think I'll get it:
Link


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

the hubs (an engineer) might even like that one. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Non game (Exercise!). Well reviewed:

Daily Leg Workout:


(I think the Daily Ab Workout was a prior FAOTD...at least I have it....)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

superman's review is amusing. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hadn't seen him in the last few apps whose reviews I'd checked; I was glad to see he is still around.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not well reviewed...preschool educational game



Betsy


----------



## D/W

Wednesday's
Free App of the Day:
​



> How far can you run in Word Run Pro? That depends on how many words you can find from seven random letters.
> Form words of three letters or more. Don't repeat yourself--the more unique words you find, the more points you get.
> The longer the word you find, the more added time you get to find new ones. Once you run out of words, advance to
> the next level and get new letters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Middling to good reviews, and a word game!  Thanks, DreamWeaver!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A well reviewed game today:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Worst reviewed FAOTD that I think we've had:


A game, online only, and you have to wait for a random player to play.

Keep an eye on this space, I suspect this is one that Amazon will replace after the complaints come in....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed game:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not so well reviewed game, though the last few which specifically mention the Kindle Fire aren't bad...


----------



## Steph H

I see teeth but at least the eyes don't bug....


----------



## CS

X-Men was an awesome game in the arcade, but I have no idea how well it will work on a touchscreen. Still, free is free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Has Leslie been kicking your butt at Words With Friends? Then this is the app for you! 

Helps figure out what words will fit in a grid, apparently...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie?  No.  But you have!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you suddenly start beating me, I'll be suspicious....  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's a shade on the ironic side that all the 1 * reviews are such simply because people lament that it's a 'cheat' app.  But basing a review on something like that, rather than whether it works, seems a bit wrong too.


----------



## BTackitt

funny how so many of those complaining about it being a cheaters app, have Amazon Verified Purchase tag...... so, they don't want anyone but themselves getting it I suppose?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> funny how so many of those complaining about it being a cheaters app, have Amazon Verified Purchase tag...... so, they don't want anyone but themselves getting it I suppose?


 

If I got it, I certainly wouldn't leave a review...or I'd uncheck the box about showing it was a verified purchase, LOL!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . it's pretty clear from the description what it's designed to do! 

Maybe they're just compulsive freebie clickers.


----------



## sebat

I will admit to owning a different Words cheater.  I picked it up to use against my 26 year old cousin that has a doctorate in Math.  He's convinced that no one on the face of the earth is as smart as him!  I can usually beat him without it but every once in awhile he needs a good trouncing just to knock him down a peg or two.   

His sister and I were having a conversation the other day and she asked me if I thought he actually knew all those big words or if he might be cheating.  I replied, "I don't know about him but I sure am!" She bought the app and is now using it too!!!     If we can shrink his ego he might actually find a wife one day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

When I first started playing Words With Friends, I used one a bit...I hadn't played Scrabble in years, and my brain needed some rewiring...I set myself some rules, though...one was that I couldn't use a word if it wasn't one I didn't already know.  And I would only use it if I felt really stuck.  After a month or so of use, I stopped because I didn't really like using it, plus my brain got used to looking at the scrambled letters and seeing words.  Plus there's always Velcro words.  

Betsy


----------



## sebat

He's the only person I use mine against.  If his students knew, I bet they would thank me!


----------



## VondaZ

I don't understand the desire for an app like this. If apps like this are used, what is the purpose of playing the game? It just becomes a waste of time. You might as well just let the computer play the game. I lose interest in playing these things if you or your opponent can just have a computer find the best word. What does anyone need you for? What is the challenge in that?

One of the people I used to play WWF with used to play words that half the time I had never heard of and when I looked them up they had some archaic meaning that I doubt she knew either. If this just happened occasionally, then fine - but it happened all the time. Either she is just way too good of a player for me or she was cheating. Either way, wasn't much fun.

Not that I am passing judgment - if everyone is having fun playing with the same rules, then great. But for me, the whole idea just kills any interest I have in playing the game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VondaZ said:


> I don't understand the desire for an app like this. If apps like this are used, what is the purpose of playing the game? It just becomes a waste of time. You might as well just let the computer play the game. I lose interest in playing these things if you or your opponent can just have a computer find the best word. What does anyone need you for? What is the challenge in that?
> 
> One of the people I used to play WWF with used to play words that half the time I had never heard of and when I looked them up they had some archaic meaning that I doubt she knew either. If this just happened occasionally, then fine - but it happened all the time. Either she is just way too good of a player for me or she was cheating. Either way, wasn't much fun.
> 
> Not that I am passing judgment - if everyone is having fun playing with the same rules, then great. But for me, the whole idea just kills any interest I have in playing the game.


Well, with WWF, we use velcro words all the time (place the letters on the board and see if it's accepted as word). This is something that one can do with WWF that one can't do with Scrabble on a board.  And I don't know what those words are...so that's always popular. But also, people who've been playing Scrabble for years DO know a lot of words the rest of us don't know.

As I said, I used it a bit at the beginning just to train myself. Haven't used mine in ages, it's not even on my iPad anymore. But if we are going to continue discussing WWF, I'll have to split that the discussion off. 

Betsy


----------



## sebat

My use of the app, is a HUGE joke I'm playing on my cousin and I'm having a lot of fun doing it! I do prefer the challenge of finding words with my tiles.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, with WWF, we use velcro words all the time (place the letters on the board and see if it's accepted as word).


I do this A LOT.


----------



## Jane917

I am always amazed at the # of letter combinations that look like they should be a word, but aren't. Even more amazing, when I throw letters up there and it IS a word. Of course, I have no idea what the word is.  j


----------



## Steph H

I intro'd my sister to WWF and the use of velcro words. She loves velcro words.   I never seem to have as much luck getting them to 'stick'.

But no, I wouldn't use the free app.  Except maybe to beat Ann and Betsy.  And Lynn.    I've never played with Leslie, maybe I'm better off not.  lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's well reviewed game:


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's not-so-well reviewed game:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wierd little calendar app for today:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

"weird" is a good description. . . . .doesn't work for me unless it can talk to my main calendar -- which it can't -- and I don't usually need to know what day of the week some random date is.   And can find out pretty easily if I can.  It also, apparently, does countdowns -- useful I guess if you have a lot of things you want to count down to at once.  

I think I'll pass.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was going to pass, too, but I got it by accident   when I was looking at it.  Good thing it was free!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I'll stick to Calengoo, which has to be one of my most used and useful apps to date.


----------



## Shastastan

Yep. and the sync feature is very helpful.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CegAbq

Seamonkey said:


> I'll stick to Calengoo, which has to be one of my most used and useful apps to date.


Ditto! I also use it on my smartphone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed though of no use to me...And we're back to bug eyes and teeth...



The reward system has always been an effective parenting technique, and now the iRewardChart can go everywhere you and your child go. The iRewardChart makes it easy to teach your child how to understand consequences, incentives, patience, and the value of setting goals and working to achieve them.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

yeah... as my youngest turns 18 in 9 days, I think we are beyond this one as well.


----------



## laurie_lu

BTackitt said:


> yeah... as my youngest turns 18 in 9 days, I think we are beyond this one as well.


Yep, mine are 16 and 12. I wouldn't have had the time or patience to enforce a reward system for behaving even with an App to help me.


----------



## Annalog

BTackitt said:


> yeah... as my youngest turns 18 in 9 days, I think we are beyond this one as well.





laurie_lu said:


> Yep, mine are 16 and 12. I wouldn't have had the time or patience to enforce a reward system for behaving even with an App to help me.


Me too. My only is 32. Last time I visited I noticed that she has a marker board with magnets to keep track of chores for her two (14 and 11); I am not sure if any rewards are involved.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*taps foot*

neither the Free App of the Day nor the Kindle Daily Deal has been updated yet today.....

Stay tuned...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I just got the heck out of bed. . . . patience! 



Best as I can tell, it's pretty much what you'd expect from the name: Fruit Sorter Extreme.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not you, silly, Amazon!!!    (If it had been updated on Amazon, I would have posted the link instead of whining about it!)

It still hadn't been updated at 6:43am EDT when I updated the KDD.  Glad they finally got around to it!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did wonder about the whine. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

"I'm a little teapot, short and stout...." 

Bug-eyes are back!



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

From the developer on the app product page:

*Our vision is to connect people through games that encourage meaningful social interactions . . . . .*

So I guess that's why they encourage smashing things virtually rather than for real.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Not-a-game:



The Piano Reference App
Find Chords and Scales on your Android Device
Do you love your piano or keyboard but get bored when it comes to the nuts and bolts of finding chords and scales?

KeyChord is a virtual keyboard on which you can select chords or scaletypes. Now you can create beautiful music by tapping the screen of your smartphone or tablet without the strain of figuring out scales and chord root notes.

A Personal Piano Teacher
You can use KeyChord as your personal music tutor, learning chords and scales while enjoying the creative side of the piano. For instance, simply tap on a key to make it the root of your chord, or long-press a selected chord note to invert the chord to that position. You can do the same with scales. Tap an already-selected root note for different kinds of information modes like note names or intervals.

Features
KeyChord lets you select a chord dynamically anywhere you want on the keyboard. It doesn't use a database to give you just a few predefined chord locations, but knows how chords work mathematically, giving you the power to explore chords on your keyboard.

Reverse Lookup allows for dynamic note selection for the chords you have in mind or that you discover on your piano: Keychord tells you automatically how the chord is called, and supports even missing notes like CMaj7 (no 5th).

More than 50 chord types
More than 100 scale types
Note names
Component intervals
Inversions
Staff view
Favorite and recent chord types
Hear every chord and scale
Audio playback is also enabled in all modes. And included as a bonus is the playable five octave multi-touch piano from Mini Piano Pro (128 sounds and 5 octaves).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now, _that_ looks cool. . . also potentially useful. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought of you when I was posting it...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington




----------



## cheryl_ann36

Just got my fire and looking forward to doing more than just read books. Not much into games so hope there is a lot out there. Friends said I was stupid for not getting an iPad so hoping I did not make the wrong choice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cheryl--

There are a lot of apps for the Fire out there that aren't games...there are some threads where people talk about their favorites or you could start a thread asking for recommendations.

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan

@Everybody
I'm a musician so was immediately interested in today's app.  I have a chord dictionary pgm that is published by PG Music and it's quite good.  Therefore, I was skeptical about today's app.  For free? So, why not give it a try?  Well I did and was very pleasantly surprised.  This little pgm is very helpful if you work with fake books and/or do arranging "on the fly."  When I first tried it, I was a little bummed out since the enharmonic was in sharps.  However, you can go back into the menus and change it to flats.  Hey, I can play in all the keys, but it's a lot easier to play in Bb than A# for me.  There are numerous chord types that even some of the expensive music notation programs do not have.  If you want to play everything straight from charts, as written, this program probably won't interest you.  If you want to expand your horizons and learn some more theory and/or brush up on some scales, then a free pgm like this could help you, IMO.  Some reviewers noted that the pitch was off and that some notation conventions were not correct.  No point in responding to those nitty gritty comments here.  Hey it's free...nuff said.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

An interactive children's book...



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A well reviewed shoot 'em up platform game:



Cowboy Clive...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today, a well-reviewed blow 'em up game:


Betsy


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache

I was knda interested until I read that the app is 100+ Mb, and allows or requires in-app purchasing.

Not interested in allowing my kids access to that.  It's hard enough to control my own book purchases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> I was knda interested until I read that the app is 100+ Mb, and allows or requires in-app purchasing.
> 
> Not interested in allowing my kids access to that. It's hard enough to control my own book purchases.


According to the app's page, it's 90 MB...still pretty big, I admit. And it says:



> PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. You can configure parental controls for in-app purchases, which will require your Amazon account password or a 4-digit PIN, by tapping the Menu icon and then Settings.


so you can control that within the app if you wish. Just sayin'. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm going to check this out, it might be useful to me in quilt design...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This game colllection is so poorly reviewed I'm tempted to not even post the link. Seven reviews, two of which (5 star) seem to be spam and even with those it's only 3 stars. 



(And bug-eyes and teeth are back--even the robot thingy has teeth!)

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Not to mention TONGUES.. same games.. not downloading them.


----------



## BTackitt

gross. No.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This extremely poorly reviewed game (two stars overall) is available today:



The bad reviews mention bugginess, Open Feint architecture (which many gamers believe compromises privacy), and just being not very interesting. Oh, yes, and cross-breeding and


Spoiler



sheep sodomy


. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed, but not for me....



Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Looks way too much like it's for kids to even click on your link....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You called it...it's an alphabet coloring book.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There is something kinda weird about the concept of a coloring book on a tablet device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No weirder than the drawing apps that I have on my Fire.  Join the 21st century, Ann.    Your grandkids probably will barely know what crayons are...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And we won't ask.. 

Today's well reviewed app (game):


Described as a Japanese crossword, but it's not clear to me where the words are, still, it looks like my kind of logic game....I'm getting this one.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

huh.. the 1 1star just calls it a weird Chinese game. Nothing about whether he liked it or not.. and not paying attention to the fact that it is a Japanese game, not Chinese. Otherwise 4.3/5 stars over 28 reviews.. I got it too. first one in 5 days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just started playing it, it's my kind of logic game.  Kind of like Minefield...without the explosions

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Argg, this is one of those time suckers. I thought I just try out to see if I can figure this out. First I went like huh? Then I just kept going and going and going  .

Now my tea is way oversteeped.


----------



## StephanieJ

I really REALLY like today's game.  I would be very hard pressed to pay almost $5 for an app.  Isn't that terrible?  But this is wonderful, very tough.  For me anyway!


----------



## Annalog

I picked up this game for my Fire. I haven't downloaded it yet but expect it to be like the Pixel Perfect active content I have on my K2.

If you want similar games (free) on K2, KK, KDX, or the Kindle ($79/$109) (NOT Kindle Touch or Klassic Kindle):
 and 
Both in black/white even though the picture of one shows in color. 

ETA: Is it sacrilege to post the eink links on a Fire thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

We'll let you, just this once, Anna!   

I'll note that, on the Fire, this game benefits from the use of a stylus...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's poorly reviewed app:



The major problem cited in the reviews is the inability to load photos from the gallery. I haven't tried it myself....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Is it a game where the purpose is to stab someone in the face with a pencil?  


(Sorry, it's just a really bizarro icon image! )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Is it a game where the purpose is to stab someone in the face with a pencil?
> 
> (Sorry, it's just a really bizarro icon image! )


*shakes head sadly* Musicians.... 
speaks slowly: that's called "drawing..."


Today's well reviewed word game:

Quote Unquote



I have no idea why the icon has a bug eyed face, the larger image on the FAOTD page was kinda cool...

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Sounds kinda fun....bug-eyed or not.


----------



## Seamonkey

Hey, I got it.. no teeth and tongue..


----------



## Dragle

>


It's a nice game for a bit of a change from typical word games. I don't understand why the little guy is so scared, though!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's well reviewed match-three game:



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mmmmmmm . . . . . . . .ice cream. . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And, as they say in the description, no calories... 

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

It's 90 today here in New Hampshire....ice cream sounds good....


Oh, and the app isn't so well-reviewed any more. Most complaining about Open Feint, though I've seen comments from the developer saying they'll take it out in a revision. :shrug:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Floor is Lava.

Reviews are middling, but no bug eyes or teeth. It's possible the lower reviews are about the permissions but the current version has apparently removed most of them as well as the 'open feint' thing. Whatever.

We played this game as kids when mom would vacuum. . .all the dining room chairs would go into the living room and you had to cross the room on the chairs without touching the floor -- but there wasn't lava, there were alligators. 

It says it needs WiFi to download and is best for higher end devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The main low reviews were from people who said it was dull.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, you know, it's the sort of thing I was entertained by when I was 6.  Not sure it would have the same appeal now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Poorly reviewed alarm clock app...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .I'll pass. . . .I've got a couple clocks already. For an alarm, I like this one the best:  It's $2.80 but there's a free trial version as well: Gentle Alarm Trial.

I think it was a FAotD a while back. . .maybe even before the Fire came out.


----------



## Dragle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .I'll pass. . . .I've got a couple clocks already. For an alarm, I like this one the best:  It's $2.80 but there's a free trial version as well: Gentle Alarm Trial.
> 
> I think it was a FAotD a while back. . .maybe even before the Fire came out.


Does that actually work on a Kindle Fire? The Fire will be in sleep mode, so will it wake up to activate the alarm for you? I haven't bothered with alarm apps because I assumed they wouldn't work on the Fire like they do on a phone...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Weeeeellllllll. . . . . .I'll have to check. . . . .I have it on my phone, which also goes to sleep, and yes, it does work. . . . it is listed as compatible with the Fire so I don't see why it wouldn't. . . . I'll play with it and let you know.


----------



## Seamonkey

That was my first thought.. where is the code that would keep checking and then wake up the Fire, or would the Fire never sleep?  Well, it has to sleep to charge, from what I read early -on, that just connecting to the charger doesn't work if you keep using the Fire  and it is awake.

I'm curious, but I still have an alarm cd player.


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, Gentle Alarm verbiage includes

"PowerManager WakeLocks to keep processor from sleeping or screen from dimming"

So it does keep the device from sleeping in some fashion.. just wonder what that does for charging?

Same for the free app

"PowerManager WakeLocks to keep processor from sleeping or screen from dimming."

In fact, one might think that someone is just copying documentation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Poorly reviewed puzzle app for very young children, complete with bug eyes and teeth.



Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's free app of the day gets good reviews:


Homerun Battle 3D
​


----------



## Seamonkey

Apparently the recent buyers aren't loving it so much.. it is below three stars currently.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

They're apparently not happy with the permissions it requires. . . . .


----------



## D/W

Seamonkey said:


> Apparently the recent buyers aren't loving it so much.. it is below three stars currently.


Yes, you're right. When I posted the link (in the wee hours of the morning), there were only 10 reviews; now there are 47. I've noticed that average app ratings often change drastically as new reviewers pile on. It looks like most of the negatives are about permissions and in-app purchases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Clown Ball



Well reviewed, though one reviewer treats the rest with suspicion (10 reviews at the time I started this post).  I've downloaded it to give it a try. Will report back in a minute.

EDIT: It's not bad, I'll probably keep it and play with a bit. You have to manuever a clown on a ball through various mazes by tilting the Fire. Seemed to run fine. The music is cheezy, though, with no way to turn it off and keep the other sound effects.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's poorly reviewed app of the day:



A Lingo-style game, if that means anything to you.

Other than the graphics, the poor keyboard, the lack of in-game help, it's fine. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bejeweled & Hidden Object game in a storyline framework.

I don't think I've ever seen a game where the reviews were so uniformly distributed across all ratings. 

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

But the low ratings seem to be..  well one said just so the ratings wouldn't be so high, two seem to be discussing Justin Bieber.. and I stopped reading at that point.  Not that I'm buying it or "buying" it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> But the low ratings seem to be.. well one said just so the ratings wouldn't be so high, two seem to be discussing Justin Bieber.. and I stopped reading at that point. Not that I'm buying it or "buying" it.


At 6:48 am EDT this morning, there were about 15 reviews; I don't recall any of them addressing Justin Bieber.  All the ones seemed to address what they saw as shortfallings in the app. Several of them were from before it was the FAOTD. Looks like there are about 20 new ones. The FAOTD always attracts some spam reviews.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Slot machine game. Well reviewed as of this point (17 reviews) but many of the 5 star reviews seemed "shillish." I picked it up to check out the creepy teddy bear mentioned in one of the reviews and will let you know.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think I'll pass. Slots can be fun.  But the fun, for me, is in the possibility of winning actual money. Personal anecdote: when we lived in Iceland there were slots in the Officer's club.  There was usually a function there every couple of weeks so I got in the habit of saving my nickles and quarters and putting 'em in the machines.  I'd use up what I had and then take what was in the tray at the end and go home.  Over the two yeas we were there, I came out a little bit ahead, over all -- by maybe $50.  The key was not taking the tray full of coins and immediately, repeatedly, dumping them back into the machines until they were gone. 

Anyway, it's not like there's any skill, so I don't see the attraction of trying to win virtual money.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well I like the possibility of not losing actual money.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There is that. 

OTOH. . . . I only ever play with money I can afford to lose


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And that's the difference...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This one falls under the category of "don't bother."

Extremely poorly reviewed calendar app:



It apparently lets you add events with icons, but doesn't sync with any existing calendar.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Moderately well revewed app (mode is 4 stars at this point) in case you want to compete in next year's spelling bee:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Extremely well reviewed game (my kind of game, I picked it up). As of now, 150 five star and 144 four star reviews and very few lower.



Normally $0.99. Apparently this company has several well-reviewed $0.99 apps.

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

I have that game.  I've played it a couple of times all the way through.  Loved it!!  My favorite from that company, by far, was Snark Busters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GreenThumb said:


> I have that game. I've played it a couple of times all the way through. Loved it!! My favorite from that company, by far, was Snark Busters.


Glad to hear that, GreenThumb, as I picked that one up this morning when I got the FAOTD:



Betsy


----------



## drenfrow

Betsy the Quilter said:


>





Betsy the Quilter said:


>


These are my favorite type of game. I just finished the first one yesterday and am off to buy Snark Busters now. Thanks for the recommendation Green Thumb and Betsy. I have found the search function in the games apps not very helpful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed (60 reviews as of this moment) but also a string of one stars. Some because of in app purchases.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed at this point, with 10 reviews. Movie tie in for Madagascar 3.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, DW!

I wasn't interested in the current FAOTD, but found this that I'm interested in:


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

eyes?  check
teeth?  check

Extra credit. . .horns and big toenails.


----------



## D/W

Today's free app:

Sudoku4ever Plus
​


----------



## geoffthomas

This looks like a nice Sudoku game.  Are there better ones out there?
The reviews make it clear that the developer has a double effort to collect info.
And I agree that I do not see any advantage to the game-player for that.
That would make me want to "send a message".  But I could send an email.
So is this "one to get"?


----------



## Steph H

I don't know anything about the one being offered today, but a Sudoku app I'd highly recommend is Enjoy Sudoku. There are both free and paid versions, the paid one is well worth it (you get basically unlimited puzzles at each level every day, rather than just one per day that you get in the free version...but there are many levels). There's also another highly rated freebie, which I haven't tried, that has over 2,200 reviews; it's called Sudoku Free. So, just some other options to consider. 

 -- free

 -- $2.99

 -- highly rated free


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free Game of the Day: 



Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Extremely well reviewed game (my kind of game, I picked it up). As of now, 150 five star and 144 four star reviews and very few lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally $0.99. Apparently this company has several well-reviewed $0.99 apps.
> 
> Betsy


Just started this game--it's a new kind of game to me. I'm already stuck! lol You're supposed to put things where they go-- aha, I think I know why I'm bad at this game!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle--

I find if I work back and forth between the available locations, it helps. Sometimes you need something from a different location before you can restore a location. And I use the hint button. 

Today's well reviewed Free Game of the Day is an Angry Birds style physics catapult game:



The few negative reviews so far (44 total reviews as of this posting) are mostly either LG phone users who couldn't get it to work, or fake reviewers like Superman. A couple complain about the needless slaughter of innocent chickens.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... needless slaughter of innocent chickens. ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


>


*snort* not making that up.... 

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dragle--
> 
> I find if I work back and forth between the available locations, it helps. Sometimes you need something from a different location before you can restore a location. And I use the hint button.


Yup, I _finally_  figured that out, thanks! Played it a bunch last night and I think I've got the hang of it now.

EDIT: I take it back. Now I'm totally stuck again , in the waterfall area.


----------



## ame8199

get it! You then get a free credit to the mp3 store!


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *snort* not making that up....
> 
> Betsy


I didn't think you were. I just tend to notice chicken references.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! The Free App of the Day, just for you, Anna! Maybe this is to make up for the slaughter of innocent chickens yesterday....



(bug eyes and tongue, for those who track those things.)

Well reviewed with 20 reviews at this point.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! The Free App of the Day, just for you, Anna! Maybe this is to make up for the slaughter of innocent chickens yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> (bug eyes and tongue, for those who track those things.)
> 
> Well reviewed with 20 reviews at this point.
> 
> Betsy


Tracking!! And appreciate that, accurately, hen's teeth are extremely scarce here in this app.. as in no teeth!


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! The Free App of the Day, just for you, Anna! Maybe this is to make up for the slaughter of innocent chickens yesterday....
> ...
> Betsy


LOL! Ninja Chickens!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free Game of the Day:



Voltage. The 12 reviews as of this point are all over the place, averaging three stars. It's an Open Feint game, so some negatives are for that; some are for the game not working on their tablet (unidentified). Some for unclear instructions.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I will try it, I like those types of games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> I will try it, I like those types of games.


Me, too. Let us know what you think, BT!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A repeat of Jan 12's FAOTD: Airport Mania 2! for those who didn't get it then.



Well reviewed.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Bug eyes, check. Teeth, check.  Doesn't seem like something I'd normally play but it might be a fun change from the usual word and puzzle games...


----------



## sparklemotion

Steph H said:


> Bug eyes, check. Teeth, check. Doesn't seem like something I'd normally play but it might be a fun change from the usual word and puzzle games...


It's an awesome game. One of my personal favorites.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well reviewed by the people who understand cricket. A game version of World Cricket Championship Pro:



Major complaint is that if you don't already know cricket, there's no tutorial on how to play cricket, just on how to play this particular game.

Most entertaining review:



> Nothing like a cricket at all, there is chirping, or found making, no flying, or cricket mating, or even any realistic cricket activities... Very upset. I love crickets...
> 
> Where are the crickets?!?


Betsy


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache

Rules for cricket.  Pfft, that's easy.  Here you go...

You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.

When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game.

Easy, right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The main thing I know about cricket is that you can play for days and end up with a score of 468 to 395 and still it's a draw.

Still. . . . there's something appealing to me about having a cricket app on my phone when everyone else has baseball and football apps.   My drummer plays a different beat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Rules for cricket. Pfft, that's easy. Here you go...
> 
> You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
> 
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game.
> 
> Easy, right?


 

You should post that as a review of the app for the others, LOL!



Ann in Arlington said:


> The main thing I know about cricket is that you can play for days and end up with a score of 468 to 395 and still it's a draw.
> 
> Still. . . . there's something appealing to me about having a cricket app on my phone when everyone else has baseball and football apps.  My drummer plays a different beat.


But...but...you're on record saying that apps made from sports are stoopid...  

(I was thinking of getting it, too...)

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I would never play it, but I like the icon ;-)~


----------



## Annalog

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Rules for cricket. Pfft, that's easy. Here you go...
> 
> You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
> 
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game.
> 
> Easy, right?


I am sure I have heard this explanation before.  That is how I remember the game went the one time I saw it played.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> But...but...you're on record saying that apps made from sports are stoopid...
> 
> (I was thinking of getting it, too...)
> 
> Betsy


Exactly. 


But this is _Cricket_ which is a much more highbrow type sport. I mean, they break for tea and play in white clothes. . . . _without getting grass stains!_ It's magical, I tell ya!

If there was a Quiddich app I'd get that in a heartbeat as well. 

(and I note that the spell check wants to call it Chappaquiddick. )


----------



## mark1529

Strapped-4-Cache said:


> Rules for cricket. Pfft, that's easy. Here you go...
> 
> You have two sides, one out in the field and one in. Each man that's in the side that's in goes out, and when he's out he comes in and the next man goes in until he's out. When they are all out, the side that's out comes in and the side thats been in goes out and tries to get those coming in, out. Sometimes you get men still in and not out.
> 
> When a man goes out to go in, the men who are out try to get him out, and when he is out he goes in and the next man in goes out and goes in. There are two men called umpires who stay all out all the time and they decide when the men who are in are out. When both sides have been in and all the men have out, and both sides have been out twice after all the men have been in, including those who are not out, that is the end of the game.
> 
> Easy, right?


um.......what?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

June 16



No bug eyes or teeth because it's zombies, I guess the eyes and teeth fell out. Not particularly well reviewed. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann, for posting it.  I was caught up in a slight admin action.  

It is poorly reviewed, and the issues are buggy and slow game play on Kindle Fire as well as other devices.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... It is poorly reviewed, and the issues are buggy and slow game play on Kindle Fire as well as other devices.
> 
> Betsy


That sounds as if the code is rotten. The image seems to be decomposing as well. 

Edit to correct typing with unstable fingers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! The app itself is a zombie! Runnnnnn!!!!!!!!









Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's free app is very highly rated at both Amazon Appstore and Google Play.


Super Stickman Golf
​


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's free game:



I actually like the concept here...it's well reviewed, but I suspect three of the seven reviews are by the developer. 

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Getting mostly bad reviews for in-app purchases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, 31 reviews now...and you're right, they're complaining about in-app purchases being required.

However, they're wrong. I was curious, because I liked the concept. So, once I woke up, I "purchased" it and looked at it.

The initial screen has these options:
*Begin
Extras
Unlock Trials
Goden To-Fu
*
If you tap on "*Begin*" then you see one level (trials) available and many other levels (trials) that are unplayable. They're unplayable because you have to succeed at a level to unlock the next level. I just spent about fifteen minutes playing it and am up to level six with no requirement to buy anything.

If you tap on "Extras" you find
*The Dojo* -- a little training area with nice music.
*Help* -- self-explanatory
*Credits* -- self-explanatory
*More Games* -- takes you to the web browser.

"*Unlock Trials*" lets you purchase to unlock all 100 of the main trials, allowing any of them to be played without working through the prior levels. Clicking on "Yes" on that page brings up "This purchase will unlock all 100 of the main trials, allowing any of them to be played." Cost: $0.99. It's true that you don't see that until you click on "Yes" which always irritates me. (It also says "If purchased, this item will be available on all compatible devices registered to your account.") You can backspace to the Yes/No page and click on "No" if you don't want to make the purchase.

"*Golden ToFu* lets you purchase a "cheat" that lets you bypass a tricky level for $0.99.

So, I think the bad reviews are over-reactions, and plan on posting a review. I like the app.










Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, I think the bad reviews are over-reactions, and plan on posting a review. I like the app.
> 
> Betsy


Wait. . . .you mean people don't pay attention and review based on not having really played with the thing?  I'm shocked. _SHOCKED_ I say.  

(Though, it wouldn't be bad for the designer to make everything you just said a bit clearer. . . . .as if people would read it.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wait. . . .you mean people don't pay attention and review based on not having really played with the thing?  I'm shocked. _SHOCKED_ I say.
> 
> (Though, it wouldn't be bad for the designer to make everything you just said a bit clearer. . . . .as if people would read it.  )


I don't know...I didn't have any trouble understanding it. "Begin" lets you play the game. It's immediately obvious that you don't have to pay for subsequent levels. Or are you saying that I wasn't very clear, LOL! 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing they saw the grayed out upper levels, saw the thing about 'unlocking' and jumped to conclusions rather than investigate further.  Of course YOU, a reasonably intelligent human being, had no problems.   

Given that such things happen with alarming regularity, perhaps a developer should know many people are like that and so it's just smarter to put the 'verbose' directions in.  So that it would open and say, "Yo, you can unlock all the game levels at once for a fee but you don't HAVE to; if you start with BEGIN you'll start at the beginning and new levels will automatically unlock for free as you succeed on each one."

But many probably wouldn't even read that, is my point.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm guessing they saw the grayed out upper levels, saw the thing about 'unlocking' and jumped to conclusions rather than investigate further. Of course YOU, a reasonably intelligent human being, had no problems.
> 
> Given that such things happen with alarming regularity, perhaps a developer should know many people are like that and so it's just smarter to put the 'verbose' directions in. So that it would open and say, "Yo, you can unlock all the game levels at once for a fee but you don't HAVE to; if you start with BEGIN you'll start at the beginning and new levels will automatically unlock for free as you succeed on each one."
> 
> But many probably wouldn't even read that, is my point.


I think there are a certain number of reviewers who jump on these Free App of the Days predisposed to hate it. And then a lynch mob forms...  It's really not any different than many of the other games I've played that also have in-app purchases.

And I'm sure you're right, that there would be complaints regardless.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think there are a certain number of reviewers who jump on these Free App of the Days predisposed to hate it. And then a lynch mob forms...


Really? 

Again, I'm SHOCKED!



I just voted your review as helpful.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm shocked. _SHOCKED_ I say.


 I'm glad I'm not the only one who says that...or similar, when another word works better....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're not the only one, Steph!

Today's:



Bug eyes, teeth, tongue! And one bug eye magnified, no less!

Not well reviewed even at the start, with 8 reviews, though the biggestvcomplaint is that it's too young an age level.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You're not the only one, Steph!
> 
> Today's:
> 
> 
> 
> Bug eyes, teeth, tongue! And one bug eye magnified, no less!
> 
> Not well reviewed even at the start, with 8 reviews, though the biggestvcomplaint is that it's too young an age level.
> 
> Betsy


Well, right there on the page under the app name it says it's rated "children".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, right there on the page under the app name it says it's rated "children".


Wait, let me quote someone...


Ann in Arlington said:


> Wait. . . .you mean people don't pay attention





> I'm shocked. _SHOCKED_ I say.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

funny how those sentences are always so appropriate.


----------



## Steph H




----------



## Seamonkey

Not THE free app of the day, but a free app is now available for POGO games.. assume you have to subscribe to POGO (though maybe there are a few free games still) but if you do, you can play on the Fire. I assume most games are best played with wifi access on and running. I figure I can use it upstairs when I'm not at my computer.



Looks pretty limited in terms of available games, at least for now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's a thread about the free Pogo app here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,117950.0.html


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free Game of the Day:

Super Sudoku



Good news, Sudoku; bad news, not well reviewed. Main complaint is lack of pencil marks.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Interesting about the 'lack of pencil marks' complaints.  I don't like pencil marks myself, I do it the hard way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't use them much...and not sure how much they help me when I use them.  It wouldn't bother me one way or the other.

Today's Daily Deal:



One of those "Find the best path games." I like these. So-so reviews so far (only ten as I posted this). One was the mandatory one-star for in app purchases.

It's a classic of its type, you select the best path. In fact, such a classic, it seems to me to be a blatant copy of an earlier FAOTD, the levels seem very familiar. If I find it, I'll post here.

Betsy


----------



## Tip10

I think you are referring to ROUTER -- FAOTD back on January 27th.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.500.html

Same developer, taking a page from other more familiar apps -- take the same basic app, change the wrapper and pass it off as new.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tip10 said:


> I think you are referring to ROUTER -- FAOTD back on January 27th.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.500.html
> 
> Same developer, taking a page from other more familiar apps -- take the same basic app, change the wrapper and pass it off as new.


That might be it...I'll have to check. If it's the same developer, that's okay then.... Just looked it up on my Fire and yes, that's it. This one is called Router Aqua. 

I do like these kinds of games, if you didn't get the original, I recommend it. If you did, you probably don't need both as the levels seem to be the same.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD:

A photo editor, reviews are all over the place:



I've downloaded it, will be back after I've played with it a bit.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Never got to play with the Photo app yesterday, sorry...

Today's game:



8 reviews so far, four 5 star and one each of the others...so all over the place.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 8 reviews so far, four 5 star and one each of the others...so all over the place.


Four hours later, it has NINE one-star reviews... and eight of them are from this morning! The other is from a few months ago, with an attached comment saying that those bugs have been fixed. Apparently there are new ones....

... or maybe not. A couple of the _good_ reviews sort of imply that the people who gave it poor reviews simply didn't know how to solve the puzzles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And we welcome a new Fire owner to the Free App of the Day!



Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Awww, thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You're welcome.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free Game of the Day:

Mash Elite



Apparently this is a game that's been around for ages (from BCG - Before Computer Games), but I'm apparently too old as I never heard of it. It's some kind of game where you input some basic facts about your character and it tells you your future. Or something.

Not well reviewed....18 reviews as of this point, three star average. Most say it's not formatted well for even the Kindle Fire. Most entertaining one-star review, by Oldzoom:

_The 5 star reviews are the dev or people who shouldn't be doing drugs. I tried to think of something good to say about this app, but if I did it would be a lie.
Even as faotd it's a waste of your time. My 2 young nieces looked at this game and told me who ever made this game needed to learn the meaning of NOT FUN AT ALL and the game must have been made by an extremely old person who never played a video game before.
Avoid a major disappointment and look elsewhere for an app to buy, the dev should have paid me for wasting my time and please stop drinking the MASH and making games..._

Also, this by the maturely named F.Artknocker:
_I think getting pepper sprayed is more enjoyable than playing this steaming pile of dog doo. this app belongs in the garbage can._

I will pass.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> You're welcome.


I note that your Enabler bar is missing....


----------



## creativeboomer

Ann in Arlington said:


> I've picked up several. . . have had android devices for a while. . . .today's Free app is Bejeweled 2


Does anyone know if or when *Bejeweled Twist* will be available?


----------



## D/W

Today's free app has a very good rating at Amazon, and the free version at Google Play is also highly rated and very popular.


Paranormal Agency
​


----------



## GreenThumb

DreamWeaver said:


> Today's free app has a very good rating at Amazon, and the free version at Google Play is also highly rated and very popular.
> 
> 
> Paranormal Agency
> ​


I have that one. I liked it. Loooooooots of hidden objects with a bit of a plot to go along. Sometimes you have the names of objects to find, sometimes you have their shapes instead, sometimes you have to find the differences between two scenes. There are a handful of mini-games. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Atunah

That looks like a good one today. I bought 2 of that developers games for 4.99 and I love both of those, Mahjong and Crystal Portal. So I am jumping on that one. I like those kind of games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like those kinds of games as well!

Today's useful though perhaps depressing App of the Day:



Body & Weight Monitor


Perhaps those in the Pound-a-week club will find this useful. I know I will!  I poked around in it a bit.

Upon opening, it says "Body Monitor is the most complete all in one body monitoring app available for Android devices allowing you to track your weight, measurements, BMI, bodyfat and add daily notes. Built on top of this is full advanced graphing facilities and the built in for no extra cost multi-user suport."

You *create a user* in "four easy startup steps."
1. Tap on the green plus to add a user. 
2. Provide Name, date of birth and gender.
3. Enter height, select units of measurement for height, weight and measurements
4. Password protect or not.

You're then at a screen with your user name. What to do now?

I thought I could tap the user and get to data entry for that user, but no. Tap on the little icon for the app in the upper left hand corner and a calendar appears with your selected user at the top in a grey menu bar. This is the Home screen. Tapping on the icon takes you back to this screen from anywhere in the app.

*From the top grey menu bar*, you can tap on a plus sign to go directly to the data item (Weight, Bodyfat, Measurements, Daily Notes) that you want to add, tap on the little people icon to select a user or to go to the "Create/Manage Users" screen, or tap on the icon on the far right to go to the "Extras" screen. If you are at anywhere other than Home, you will get a little "return" arrow on the far right of the menu bar to go back to the previous screen.

*Tap on the date* you're entering data for and then you get the items you can add data for.
Weight
Height
Bodyfat
Measurements
Daily Notes

As, presumably, your height doesn't change much, while you can add a height every day, it doesn't track it. Each day that you enter data, the date shows a color bar for the kind of data input on that day.

You have to go to a specific item (Weight, Bodyfat, Measurements) to see the chart for that item.

Measurements lets you measure almost any part of the body you would want to, including "Baby Bump."

Tapping on the menu button at the bottom brings up "*Help*" and "*Extras*." The Help screens seem quite complete. "Extras" brings up a graphical menu that will let you: 
Create/Manage Users (which is where you when you finished adding the first user)
Export to Spreadsheet
Backup/Restore Databases
Contact Support
Visit Website
Leave Review
Help
About

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Definitely looks useful. I see it also has an option to export to spreadsheet. I see that the % bodyfat has two different calculation options in addition to manual entry. (I used manual entry. )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Definitely looks useful. I see it also has an option to export to spreadsheet. I see that the % bodyfat has two different calculation options in addition to manual entry. (I used manual entry. )


Yes, the export to spreadsheet option is found either by using the Fire's menu bar and choosing "extras" or by tapping on the far right button on the apps grey top menu bar.

I didn't try to calculate the per cent bodyfat...off to check it out.

EDIT: OK, that was depressing. Off to eat a cookie... 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... I didn't try to calculate the per cent bodyfat...off to check it out.
> 
> EDIT: OK, that was depressing. Off to eat a cookie...
> 
> Betsy


The calculated value it gave me was much less depressing than the one I get from an inexpensive electrical impedance fat calculator I use. 

I entered weights I recorded during the last few weeks and the chart feature is interesting. If I had waist measurements, I could see a graph comparing that by weight. Fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> The calculated value it gave me was much less depressing than the one I get from an inexpensive electrical impedance fat calculator I use.
> 
> I entered weights I recorded during the last few weeks and the chart feature is interesting. If I had waist measurements, I could see a graph comparing that by weight. Fun!


I couldn't find my device...probably a good thing, it sounds like!

We should start a Body & Weight Monitor App club; we can compare notes on how our numbers change, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Nooooooo!

I can't do that (yes I downloaded the app).
But I cannot share such info.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just the changes, Geoff, like "-2"  Not the starting points. 

Today's FAOTD:



Adventure game.

Not well reviewed. And when I say that, I mean "low average stars" and "not very many people have bothered." Only three reviews at this point. Even the five star review says the plot is thin.  Or maybe they meant "Cheesy." One review said it's a memory hog...

It's also not compatible woth the LG Optimus, for those with other Android devices.

It does sound like my kind of game, so I'm downloading it to check it out... OK, just tried it, it's really not very good. Not much is happening so far, you just flick your way down corridors that all look alike, and occasionally have to fight some cheese sticks. I was hoping for something more Zork-like. I can't say I recommend this.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Maybe the Body & Weight monitor app could let you log in the cheese sticks you fight off?


----------



## D/W

Seamonkey said:


> Maybe the Body & Weight monitor app could let you log in the cheese sticks you fight off?


 Thanks for the first laugh of my day!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Maybe the Body & Weight monitor app could let you log in the cheese sticks you fight off?


*snort*



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! I've come here three times to post the FAOTD and have gotten distracted by other threads each time. Look! A squirrel! 

Here it is:



Lots of negative reviews for in app purchases, but also playability issues. I'd say I'll pass, but I accidentally "bought" it from the initial screen, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD:



Only six reviews so far (it's early).

Nice icon, no bug eyes even though it's a bug. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In what apparently is a trend to feature apps with Ladybugs as the icon, today's FAOTD is a photo manipulator:



Not a full fledged editor, but allows some manipulation and filters/effects, apparently.

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

No ladybugs today....instead it's a space station! Today's FAOTD is a game, Space Station:Frontier. Highly rated w/25 reviews at the moment....but it has an in-app purchase option so there will probably be those who will review it badly for that because they're stupid.  And the description mentions having OpenFeint, though the latest upgrade info says it's been removed....so more reviews will miss the update info and just see the description and review badly for that, probably...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe there are ladybugs in space?


Thanks for posting it, Steph!

Yes, the OpenFeint and in-app purchase haters are out in force, but now it has 32 reviews and is still highly rated.

It's a variation on tower-defense, apparently.  I like those kind, will probably get it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Because I know we're all going camping with our Kindle Fires, here's todays FAOTD:

 
*Camping Checklist*

One of the reviews:


> Well, this app is really great if you need to be reminded to bring your laxatives on your camping trip or are worried about forgetting your walkie talkies or can't seem to remember your tweezers (these are all on the list). I prefer the old fashioned way of grabbing a piece of paper and writing down everything I need to bring. But I acknowledge that in this day of everything being electronic that some might prefer this method.
> 
> The great things about this app are ability to customize your lists, so hypothetically you could make a list for just regular vacations or anything list related. There is every possible item you could ever need camping on here, plus things to do before you leave. There is the ability to "share" your lists or export/backup your lists. This could be helpful if you're trying to coordinate your camping lists with your spouse or children. The app is also very easy to use.
> 
> Although I don't foresee using this app, it's nice that it's only 484.0KB of memory and doesn't have any invasive permissions. Just a simple app that I could see others finding useful. I think that if you go camping a lot, tend to forget things, and have the time to personalize your lists it might be a really good app for you.


Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I haven't had a good checklist app since my old PDA died. I got this one to try. If I like it, I might buy their Ultimate Checklist app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, a couple of reviews mentioned it could be adapted, including the one I quoted.  Let us know!

Betsy


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, a couple of reviews mentioned it could be adapted, including the one I quoted. Let us know!
> 
> Betsy


That is what caught my attention. They implemented Help as lists. The app lets me add my own help items to the list. Simple color coding (red - nothing done, yellow - some items checked, green - all items checked). Two level lists - Named lists contain categories, categories contain list items. So far, OK. 

ETA: Unlike To-Do lists, there is no connection to dates for the list items. Backup of personal lists is as .csv files so that Excel, other spreadsheet, or text editor on a computer can be used. I have not tried computer editing yet.

Also, the app works in all four Fire orientations.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> That is what caught my attention. They implemented Help as lists. The app lets me add my own help items to the list. Simple color coding (red - nothing done, yellow - some items checked, green - all items checked). Two level lists - Named lists contain categories, categories contain list items. So far, OK.
> 
> ETA: Unlike To-Do lists, there is no connection to dates for the list items. Backup of personal lists is as .csv files so that Excel, other spreadsheet, or text editor on a computer can be used. I have not tried computer editing yet.
> 
> Also, the app works in all four Fire orientations.


There are four Fire orientations?


OK, here's today's FAOTD:



Why we need a Fourth-of-July-themed Mahjong game, I don't know, but I always enjoy a good Mahjong game. Well reviewed with 14 reviews at the time I posted this. The major complaint seems to be the need to install Adobe Air to play the game; similar to the OpenFeint complaints.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are four Fire orientations?
> 
> ...
> Betsy


 I like that the text reorients based on whether the power button is down, left, up, or right. Some apps don't. 

The only difference with the Ultimate version seems to be access to all their lists. I will wait until they either add date or list organization features. Useful app for me. I will keep using the Camping version for various lists.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

July 4:



What's in store for your holiday? Explosions and fireworks, thunder and demolition--it's that simple! Light the fuse, step back, and make some "Boooom!" in Demolition Master 3D: Holidays, an incendiary (and 100% pretend) game for your Android device.
*Things That Make You Go "Boom"*

In Demolition Master 3D: Holidays, your job is to blow up everything that's standing in your way. Prospective demolition artists take note: for optimal boom-creation, it's important to plant your explosives correctly. Careful bomb placement will yield bigger, more effective explosions, blast after blast.

Use your skill to launch debris in specific directions to hit targets and score big points. Plus, of course, have lots of fun in the process.
*More Boom for Your Buck*

To finish with a perfect score, you'll have to put your thinking cap on. Fortunately, these bombs do grow on trees, so you'll never run out. And as a last resort, there's always the Total Annihilation superbomb.

60 locations with fascinating logical tasks, amazing 3D graphics, and many, many blasts are waiting for you. Get started!
*An Important Note*

This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. You can configure parental controls for in-app purchases, which will require your Amazon account password or a 4-digit PIN, by tapping the Menu icon and then Settings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

15 reviews at this point, all of the one star reviews address only the in-app purchases, not game play.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Which, I noticed, is _clearly_ spelled out in the write up.

Don't these people have anything better to do?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Um....no.


Fortunately, I do....off to see if Fred's awake yet....breakfast is calling!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> July 4:





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Um....no.
> 
> 
> Fortunately, I do....off to see if Fred's awake yet....breakfast is calling!
> 
> Betsy


Get the app and use it as an alarm Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BT

Today's is:



At 20 reviews so far, well reviewed...only 1 stars are about in-app purchases 

Bug eyes but no teeth or tongue, but that might be because they're birds


----------



## Steph H

Don't birds have tongues?  In fact, I distinctly see the tongue...it's just not sticking out beyond the beak.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, birds do have tongues, you just don't see them depicted very often.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey look what is available free:



Temple Run for the Fire.

It is not the app of the day, but it is $.00.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Steph H

It does have kind of buggy eyes and teeth....


----------



## geoffthomas

And it is a highly-desired app that I see all kinds of people playing on their mobile devices - it does have the "purchase with real money" thingie in the game, but apparently that is not all that unusual?


----------



## wavesprite

geoffthomas said:


> Temple Run for the Fire.
> 
> It is not the app of the day, but it is $.00.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Thanks for posting this, my DH and DH LOVE it!!!


----------



## Meemo

geoffthomas said:


> Hey look what is available free:
> 
> 
> 
> Temple Run for the Fire.
> 
> It is not the app of the day, but it is $.00.
> 
> Just sayin.....


And when you order Temple Run, you get a $1 credit for mp3 downloads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's well-reviewed app of the day (after 12 reviews)


In Meowch!, you'll take control of three runaway cats and guide them to freedom. Can you maneuver down the roof of a brownstone while evading the clutches of the cat lady? Or from the the heights of a skyscraper without a gust of wind blowing you off course?

Find out as you embark on a series of dangerous, cat-unfriendly adventures, dodging deadly electrical wires and even deadlier enemies. Stay on your toes, keep your eyes open and your claws out, and you just might win.

But don't forget: if you make it all the way down a building, be sure to find a hiding place on the ground ASAP. Otherwise, Animal Control will be happy to snatch you up--and that would be the ultimate Meowch!

Navigate 36 unique levels through three stages, each with new challenges and a distinct visual style. It's up to you to get your feline friends to safety. Good luck!

It's got kittens. Awwwwww....

The two one star reviews at this point: one doesn't like splattered kitties, and really, none of us should  and the other one, from April said it didn't work on their device.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day:



A "Concentration" style game. The reviews aren't bad at this point, though the average is low due to several one stars from people who had devices it wouldn't work on. 11 reviews so far, four four star, three three star. Reportedly works fine on a Fire. Most quotable review: "its ok. I'm not going to be spending hours playing it or anything but its better than that cat game yesterday.."  Interesting that the usual 3 or four five star reviews from the developer aren't there.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

So Superman was banned.. is he back as Pete Commando?  Oh, probably wtf.. (the name of the reviewer..

I think I have enough card games that I mostly don't play..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Superman was banned?  Too bad....I liked his reviews...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's very poorly rated Free App Of The Day:



Onject:
A chain of little ninjas slowly works its way along a winding path. Your job is to destroy the chain before it reaches the end of the path. To destroy the chain, shoot ninjas from a cannon, matching to create combinations of three or more of the same color. When you do, they disappear, you earn points, and the chain shortens. Simple? It starts out that way, but as you progress deeper into the game, you find far greater challenges.

This one star review summarizes the complaints:



> To be honest this game type had been done before and better. If you want a smoother more playable game of the same genre play Banzai Blast. Juminga is slow to respond, has jerky animation. Not very enjoyable. As a free app it could be ok. As a paid app, just plain awful.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today"s FAOTD:



Three star average after 12 reviews. One 1star says it crashes on their Kindle Fire.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD:

Nanosaur



regularly $1.99

Well reviewed at this point with 26 customer reviews.

Here's one useful review:


> Fun game, and nice implementation. The controls are intuitive -- just like flying a plane. Tilt your device down to go up, and up to go down. Rotate left and right to turn. Press the "button" to shoot  The object is to rescue other nanosaur eggs as you fly around, shooting and screeching at hostile dinosaurs and robots. Swoop down to pick up eggs, fly by cyclone-looking-portal-thingies to drop off the eggs, avoid trees and the ground, and generally try to stay alive while being chased and shot at  It takes strategy for which weapons to use, routes to take, and which power-ups to collect and when. Well worth a couple of bucks. Works great on my kindle fire.


One note--it's apparently a large file--over 55MB according to one reviewer.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD:



Meh reviews...6 of them so far.

Betsy


----------



## Andra

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's FAOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh reviews...6 of them so far.
> 
> Betsy


I hate to admint, but I mostly listen to 80s music. Those were my high school/college years and the music still makes me smile.
The game is very basic, but I can see wasting way more time than I should on it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like trivia games myself, and 80s music is also one of my interests.  So I'm thinking of getting it.  Let us know what you think, Andra!  The reviews are still pretty evenly distributed across the star rankings.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Well, I am all over that one.  . I am a total 80's girl, I still love listening to 80's music the best over anything else. Although my 80's soundtrack is a little different as I am used to what was played in europe at the time. Plenty of overlap, so I am curious to see how this one goes.


----------



## Andra

Some of them are harder than I thought - especially for what was considered Metal.  I never noticed that I really didn't understand the lyrics at the beginning of those kinds of songs.  I am much better at identifying songs when I can hear the music.  DH laughs at me because I can identify songs that I dislike so fast that he doesn't realize I am changing the station...
Like I said, it's kind of plain, but for free, definitely worth a shot.


----------



## Atunah

I am like that too with music. I can hear the first few seconds of a song and know what it is, if I heard it before that is. Not sure if I can connect it to my brain with just text.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is a well-reviewed (19 reviews at this point) Boggle-style word game.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Only 4 reviews so far, not many people grilling in the middle of the night...



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, it's five o'clock somewhere! 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm sure there's some beer drinking going on in the middle of the night...one of the reviews:



> Can someone please explain. Why do I need an intrusive app to tell me how to barbeque?
> Put meat on hot grill. Drink beer. Wait. Drink beer. When meat is burnt on the outside and raw in the middle, it's done. Drink more beer. Simple, really.


Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day doesn't have many reviews yet at the time I'm posting.


Twinz! - Ad-Free
​



> Twinz! is a memory game in which you uncover pairs of tiles. If the pictures behind the doors match, they remain open and play continues, but if they do not match, the doors close. Remembering the images behind the doors is the key to scoring and moving on to the next level.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not a potter, but I have thrown a pot or two.  (In the pottery sense, not in the "aiming at someone's head" sense.  )  So I'll have to try it.

Well reviewed with 50-something reviews at this point, except for a group of 1-stars due to in app purchases.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD:



Solitaire. Seven reviews so far, three from today. Today's, so far: two five star, one one star. The one star complained about the graphics.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I already have several solitaire apps,and don't play that often. I also have lots of decks of cards.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I tried it, it was okay....

The graphics were better than on this free pack I had previously picked up:


but it had fewer games (24 vs 50), and the game play on the one above is better.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD:



Only 13 reviews so far, but good reviews overall. The bad reviews complain about the OpenFeint architecture.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is the third time across two versions for this app....

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

Strange, when I look on Amazon it tells me that this is the FAOTD:


----------



## docmama28

Ok, now that's strange.  When I go to Amazon, I see the link above as the free app.  It was free a few minutes ago, I swear, and now it's $1.99!  I got it too!  Just checked my account and I was charged $1.99.  I'll need to call customer service now.

Update:

Chatted with customer service just now and they apologized for the mistake and refunded my $1.99.  Gotta love Amazon CS!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I, like Betsy, am seeing this  as the Free app of the day.

If you just go to the "appstore for android" main page, it's featured there.


----------



## wavesprite

Mine is showing "Knots 3D" as the free app of the day today... (sorry can't do the linky linky I'm at work)


----------



## Susan in VA

Mine's showing that too (although I also see the other two as free)



Four stars, and just right for those of us who can never have too many reference books -- the 3D graphics show you very clearly how each knot is done.


----------



## BTackitt

Is what came up for me as the free app today, neither of the other 2 were listed.

Clicking docmama's link, I got that game for free.


----------



## Atunah

I too am seeing Knots as the free app of day when I go to the app store. 

But Airport Mania is also free for me when I click on it through the link here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wondered if this might happen, it did the second time this was the Free App of the Day, too. I think they got a lot of complaints and swapped it. Note it was very early in the am when I posted.

Just so you know neither Ann nor I are crazy, here's one of several reviews that complain about it being a threepeat:



> *Was the app of the day 1 month ago and in december, *
> July 18, 2012
> By Kindle Fire Guy - See all my reviews
> Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
> This review is from: Airport Mania 2: Wild Trips (App)
> best game but app of the day twice so very good app app of the day twice GIVE US ANOTHER


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy, I don't think they swapped it, or at least they didn't cancel the earlier one.  All three of those show up as free when I click on the links.


----------



## Seamonkey

The last two are free at this time.  Didn't check the first since I think I got that earlier when it was free, or didn't, but made a decision.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

I just checked all three, they are all free, but at this time the FAOTD is the Knots app.


----------



## CS

I'm glad Airport Mania is free again. I missed it the last time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I promise you the airplane one was the featured FAotD when I posted this morning.  Now it's the knots one.

Neither one interest me. . .but anyone who has a kid in scouts or might ever have a kid in scouts should grab the knot one! LOL!


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> I promise you the airplane one was the featured FAotD when I posted this morning.


Yes, _Airport Mania 2: Wild Trips_ was the official Free App of the Day when I checked at Amazon just before Betsy posted here in the wee hours of the morning today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan in VA said:


> Betsy, I don't think they swapped it, or at least they didn't cancel the earlier one. All three of those show up as free when I click on the links.


Not a question of whether they are free or not; it's a question of which one is being promoted as the Free App of the Day. They've changed them before, this is at least the third time that they've done so that I can recall; there might have been more.

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not a question of whether they are free or not; it's a question of which one is being promoted as the Free App of the Day.


Ooooh I see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Dibbles: For the Greater Good



Apparently, this game is similar to Lemmings, whatever that is...good reviews (11 to date) except for the ones complaining about Adobe Air, permissions, in app purchases, game file size and getting herpes from the game. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Lemmings is cute. . . . .probably a 15 year old game?  The Lemmings go in one direction unless you get them to do something different.  Some (not all) have special skills: jumping, setting bombs, digging, etc.  When they do what you tell them, they change the path and then all the lemming follow them on to the new path.  The idea is to get them to build a path so they all get to some goal with minimal loss of lemming life.  But if you don't, for instance, build a bridge fast enough, they'll walk right off a cliff. 

Might have to try this one, just for the sake of nostalgia.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

26 reviews now, and the star rating has gone down, but all of the one star are for Adobe Air and the in-app purchases. The thing I find most disturbing is the permissions...but the game play sounds fine.

And superman is back:


> This review is from: Dibbles: For The Greater Good (App)
> I find this game strangely satisfying, yet am repulsed at my own behavior. I've been playing it for over an hour now, and have not made any attempt to complete the first objective; I just like ordering the Dibbles to committ suicide. I'm afraid this game exacerbates sociopathic tendencies and could even trigger a possible serial killer. Gonna delete it, in a bit...


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

well, with the mix-ups yesterday, I got it then. haven't played it yet though.


----------



## Seamonkey

I got it yesterday.. guess they were just doing a FAOT (free app of tomorrow).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free Game of the Day: Ion Racer



Poorly reviewed, with only five reviews so far--two five-star that appear to be by the developer and three two- and one-star reviews. The main thrust of the poor reviews is in-app purchases, but one of the two-stars talks about game play.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

59 reviews and still very poorly reviewed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here is a KB alternative recommendation:

Greedy Spiders Free



Well reviewed. I got it a bit ago, can't remember whether it was a prior FAOTD or not.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I bought it for free Nov 27, 2011, so it has been quite awhile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey--

I bought it on November 16, I suspect its perennially free...

Today's is well-reviewed (over 1000 reviews at this point) word association game:

Word-to-Word



Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's FAOTD gets very
good ratings:


Gunship-II
​


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wow!  Talk about blast from the past. . . . We used to play that a LOT back 20 years ago. . .when PCs were still too big to have on one's lap or in one's hand.  I can imagine that with the right device it could be really good. . . . . flying a helicopter is harder than you think! 

Had to get it for old times sake.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gee, Ann, you were quite the gamer....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well. . . .most of our friends on the base at the time were helicopter pilots. . . . .one had to try to fit in. 

This was before the internet was widespread, you see, so there weren't message boards to waste time with!


----------



## Annalog

Ann in Arlington said:


> ... This was before the internet was widespread, you see, so there weren't message boards to waste time with!


Well, there were message boards but they looked like the KB WAP2 interface. I remember using message boards 30 years ago on my VIC 20 using a 300 baud modem. 

ETA: And a different phone number to dial for each one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A Commodore 64 here...not to derail the topic....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A Commodore 64 here...not to derail the topic....
> 
> Betsy


 It was a while before we could afford a C64 but my parents had his and hers matching C64s. 

Back on topic, I now have today's FAOTD.


----------



## Seamonkey

Atari 1200XL.. super games and graphics and other.. "apps" except they were on clunky cartridges 

Not getting today's game but that W looks like it has sharp teeth!  (from yesterday).


----------



## geoffthomas

Well I am going to give gunship a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Front Runner



Poorly reviewed after five reviews; one of which seems to be by the developer (five *), one of which complains about in-app purchases and Adobe Air and one of which has not bought or played the game and recommends spell check for reviews.



The larger image from the Amazon App Store page has bug eyes and teeth, by the way.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*pouting*

Amazon STILL hasn't updated the App of the Day...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Until Amazon updates their Free App of the Day, here's a "KindleBoards Alternate Pick of the Day."

Garfield's Diner:

Free, highly rated with 679 reviews.



> Happy birthday Garfield! June 19th marks Garfield's 34th birthday! Garfield's Diner is making its way to Amazon appstore to celebrate this wonderful event!
> 
> It's summertime and Irma's off to Hawaii for a well-deserved vacation. But who will run the diner while she's gone? Irma convinces Jon to take over for the summer, but it's Garfield who's really in charge! Everyone's favorite fat cat is in the kitchen and laughter's on the menu! Join Garfield and his friends as they do their very best (or worst) to run Irma's diner and serve savory signature meals to her regular customers -- fresh, hot and fast&#8230;daily!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think this is the one that's supposed to be the FAotD: 

If you look at the menu on the left on the main Amazon page it's listed there. . . . the pop out even shows it as free today. . . .but the link still has the $1.99 price. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Huh, when I last checked at 7-ish, all indicators were still the prior day's App Of The Day. Looks like they finally started updating it, and now it's shown as free when you click on the link.

Seven Stars 3D



Well reviewed with 14 reviews at this point.

Betsy


----------



## Silver

Hooray for the KBAPotD!  Thanks, Betsy, I jumped right on this one.  Do it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you liked the KBAPotD!  I find one occasionally when the FAOTD is bad or doesn't show up.  Not every day, but occasionally.  Today we needed one for sure!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD: Noogra Nuts



Bug eyes and buck teeth (tooth?). I think they've exceeded the standard. 

Decent reviews, but only seven so far. The worse negative mentioned: Open Feint software.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's FAOTD: Play! By AOL Music.

Good news? Not a game.
Bad news? Extremely poorly reviewed (14 reviews so far). Mostly about the permissions, but also about the features.



One review:


> This app does everything that every other music app does... but worse. The user interface is clunky at best and there is no organization to anything. 1 star because I cannot give it less. Get Pandora, Tuned In, and iHeart Radio and get everything you need and more. It is well worth the space used.


This warrants a KB Alternate Pick of the Day: Sushi Chop



Similar to Fruit Ninja. Well reviewed.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Hmm...oddly enough, the app has changed... Unolingo



I've downloaded it and adore it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not surprised...this has happened before when they made a really bad app the FAOTD.

Thanks for sharing it!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Glad I stopped in again before sleep.. I definitely snagged this one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Shape Safari Pro



Only five reviews so far...not well reviewed. Most say it's confusing.

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend

Seamonkey said:


> Glad I stopped in again before sleep.. I definitely snagged this one!


That goes for me too; thanks for posting the new FOTD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Re: today's -- I tried playing it with the test drive. . . . it's not particularly intuitive. And I'm not sure it always worked properly.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Re: today's -- I tried playing it with the test drive. . . . it's not particularly intuitive. And I'm not sure it always worked properly.


Yep, the test drive thingy doesn't work at least half the time. You can pick the shape, but then it doesn't go on to the next screen that's supposed to give you the manipulator options. BUT the app itself works fine; I've just played with it for 20 minutes without any glitches.

It's not intuitive but it does give you instructions right at the beginning. I suspect that people who are good with spatial reasoning will find it fun and others will find it frustrating.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Butter Fingers

normally $0.99



Well reviewed so far, but only seven reviews.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: So You Think You Know Words Pro

normally $1.99



Well reviewed so far with 21 reviews. Looks good, I'm going to pick this one up.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Gallop for Gold

normally $1.99



Beat the bookie and share the fun in Gallop for Gold Slots. Can your horse win all 48 trophies and become the super-champion? It's possible with the Nudge Jackpot and six unique bookie bonuses in the feature bonus round.

Well reviewed so far with 6 reviews. Basic slot machine game. Few permissions.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: AppDads Coloring Expansion

Normally $0.99



A kids' coloring app.

Well reviewed but only six reviews so far.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: *Cross Fingers*



Fitting shapes together.

Poorly reviewed at this point--3 stars with 15 reviews at this point.

Most reviews mention the full page ad when the app opens and too many permissions.


> We need to add more advertising and additional permissions to make it a better game. Please increase the level of annoyance and intrusion and I will give more stars.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: *Master Gardner Pocket guide*



Normally $1.99

Gardening term quiz app. I was pleased when I saw that today's FAOTD was a gardening app, but a quiz tool for terms wasn't what I was hoping for.

Poorly reviewed at this point--3 stars with 8 reviews at this point. It continues with the earlier theme of apps with a lady bug on them.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day: *Master Gardner Pocket guide*
> ...
> Betsy


It doesn't look like one that I would be interested in as it is not connected to the Extension Master Gardener program and the questions seem very basic. However the developer did not add any 5 star reviews and the two 4 star reviews seem honest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The reviews of yesterday's app continued to go downhill...50 reviews for an average of 1 1/2 stars.

Today's FAOTD: Fairy Mahjong 3D

normally $0.99



Well reviewed but only 8 reviews so far.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: *Fruit Fling*



Normally $0.99

Poorly reviewed at this point--3 stars with 6 reviews at this point. Poor game play most often cited.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: *Gravity Words* by KindleBoards' own Kristian Dalglish (TS Games)



Normally $0.99

Well reviewed with six reviews so far, including reviews by KB Members JimC1946, Steph H and

Here's the developer's thread about it:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=98490.0

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I Love this game.. dangit for already having it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I picked it up.  

Betsy


----------



## gina1230

Well, since Gravity Words is by a KBer, I had to get it.  Looks interesting.


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish

I had to pop in and say thank you to everyone who supported gravity words before it went FaD and if anyone has picked it up since then. I hope you enjoy! Don't forget my other game, Slate Words, much like Gravity Words but more relaxed ( now with pass and play  ).

Kristian


----------



## BTackitt

Kristian 'TS Games' Dalglish said:


> now with pass and play
> 
> Kristian


hehheheheheh


----------



## Kristian &#039;TS Games&#039; Dalglish

BTackitt said:


> hehheheheheh


Oh, i forgot, by REQUEST now with pass and play


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats, Kristian!

Today's Free App of the Day: *Alien March*



Normally $0.99

Poorly reviewed with six reviews so far, with most commenting on the poor game controls.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: *Kids Connect the Dots*



Normally $0.99

Well reviewed with eleven reviews so far, two apparently from the developer and one bogus review. Two early reviews complained about the screen size, but no recent ones.

I have a KB Alternate App of the Day today: *100 Floors*


 (free)
How to play 
Unlock the door to get the next level.
To do that, pinch, poke, shake, tilt, swipe the on-screen images, to find a way to solve the puzzles.
You can pick certain items up and use them from your inventory.
For the first floor, tap the screen elevator button to open the door. Tap the green arrow behind the door to go to the next floor.
For Floor2, swipe the trash can to move it aside and tap the green arrow button behind it. Tap the button in your inventory and tap the grayed out arrow above the red arrow. Tap the green button once it is placed to open the door.
Hint for Floor 4: What is the opposite motion of pinching?

Have any great ideas for NEW floors? Contact us and let us know!

4 stars after 400+ reviews. I haven't played it yet, but it looks promising.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a KB Alternate App of the Day today: *100 Floors*
> 
> (free)
> 
> 4 stars after 400+ reviews. I haven't played it yet, but it looks promising.


Thanks for that recommendation! I just got it. 100 Floors has over 117,000 ratings at Google Play, with a 4.2 average.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> Thanks for that recommendation! I just got it. 100 Floors has over 117,000 ratings at Google Play, with a 4.2 average.


There's also a free guide (help is sadly lacking in the actual app):


And there are two more well-reviewed free games today:





Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

after 40 reviews, today's FAOTD sits about 3.5 average, but many of the more recent reviews (not today's) talk about having to pay to play past level 2. :

A hidden object game.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is Battleship Pro. It has very good ratings at both Amazon (4.3 average with 14 reviews so far) and Google Play. The app "requires no special permissions to run," which I like.


----------



## BTackitt

Don't forget there are now MP3 Daily Deals too.. today it's 14 albums @99c each.. 50 classical songs each album..am working on linking them all now in LTK..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day: Ichi



Very well reviewed (5 star avg) with 9 reviews so far.

"One button" game with puzzles.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

Icky?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Or itchy.  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

No, Jeff, _Itchy_.
(Drat, Betsy beat me to it.)

Hmmm. . . .neither pronunciation makes it particularly appealing. . .there must be some meaning behind it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying ichi/icky/itchy   by the way, as a way to test drive my replacement Fire, Firefly II...

Simply drawn graphics.  The idea is to bounce a little yellow ball (that you do not control) off walls and red right triangles you can rotate with a tap until the ball exits through a small circle.  You are given a goal for an "A" score.  There are a gazillion levels AND you can design your own.  My kind of game.

More as I play:  There are special kinds of walls with spikes that kill the ball and special caroms that you don't control.  You only control the red triangles.  Depending on the orientation of the red triangle, the ball will change direction or go back where it just was.  Very nice game.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> No, Jeff, _Itchy_.
> (Drat, Betsy beat me to it.)
> 
> Hmmm. . . .neither pronunciation makes it particularly appealing. . .there must be some meaning behind it!


By a whole five minutes, too....you must have typing that post one fingered....which figures, as I believe "ichi" means "one" in Japanese....


Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Isn't ichi the Japanese word for "one"?


----------



## starrin

HappyGuy said:


> Isn't ichi the Japanese word for "one"?


1-10
ichi, ni, san, shi, go, roku, nana, hachi, kyu, jyu


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> By a whole five minutes, too....you must have typing that post one fingered....which figures, as I believe "ichi" means "one" in Japanese....
> 
> 
> Betsy


Well, see, I'd opened the tab. . .then Ed asked me something, and by the time I posted it'd been five minutes. (He's taking MY car to work because the roto-tiller is in his truck which a friend of ours is going to come by and borrow sometime this afternoon and return in on Sunday.)

So sue me!

. . . .trying to connect "ichi=one" with Betsy's description of the game. . . .

BUT. . . . may I recommend an alternate (or additional) FAotD: 

Someone started a thread about it yesterday and I got it. . . it is, basically, exactly like the MilleBornes game we used to play as kids. . .still have the cards somewhere. . . .I was amusing myself with it for some time yesterday. . . . I'm just one person, but I think that more than one human can play it as a pass around game as well. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, see, I'd opened the tab. . .then Ed asked me something, and by the time I posted it'd been five minutes. (He's taking MY car to work because the roto-tiller is in his truck which a friend of ours is going to come by and borrow sometime this afternoon and return in on Sunday.)
> 
> So sue me!


  Sure, blame it on poor Ed... 



> . . . .trying to connect "ichi=one" with Betsy's description of the game. . . .


Perhaps because it's (apparently) in a game category called "one button?" (I'm basing that on the reviews; more than one calls it that--it must mean something to gamers.) Or, perhaps it's the developer's first game, and the second one is going to be called "Ni" (two). 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, when I see "Ni". . . .I think of the Knights who say "ni" from Monty Python!  

Betcha it's because of the 'one button' thing. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt

ichi is pronounced ee-chee in Japanese, and yeah, it means one.


----------



## Steph H

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, when I see "Ni". . . .I think of the Knights who say "ni" from Monty Python!


You mean it could have any other meaning


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In our house, if person is doing something he shouldn't. . .something mild like filching bits of the meat before it's served. . . .the appropriate response is "Ni" -- spoken fairly loudly in a falsetto voice.  Repeat as needed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Rain*
Originally $0.99



Surprisingly Well reviewed (at least to me) with 4 stars after 221 reviews.

It makes it look and sounds as if it is raining on your device. I actually downloaded it to see if it really did sound like rain. Hubby likes to fall asleep to rain. I guess it does. More like background static to mewith a bit of rain. I'll test it on him and see.

It does have some settings by which one can adjust rain intensity, droplet size and cloud speed, but that seems to affect the visuals, not the sound.

It would be nice if it had a setting which allowed the audio to continue, like an mp3, when leaving the app.

There is also some background thunder, and I think some birdsong, though that might have been real birdsong from my backyard. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

well there is at least one review that REALLY does not like it:

" Warning - Just a screen saver that requires permissions, bombards you with ads, and begs for 5 star reviews. WASTE of the FAOTD!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoff--they didn't like it very much, did they? (I didn't see any ads, myself...but I agree that it's just a screensaver. On the other hand, it didn't claim to be more.)

Today's Free App of the Day is *Popping Stars*
Originally $0.99



Not well reviewed after 11 reviews. 3 stars.

Complaints about too many permissions and also about game play either being too slow or to easy. It's a "Bubble Pop" variation.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *the Ultimate Word Search*
Originally $0.99



meh reviews with 3 stars after 9 reviews. Most complain about the word select process though others say its okay. I've "purchased" to try it. More later.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Reviews seem to be rising as people download and try despite early bad reviews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Brain Teaser*
Originally $0.99



poorly reviews with 2 1/2 stars after 12 reviews. Most complain about it being math problems; others say it crashes. I've "purchased it." Trying it now.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Monster Shooter*
Originally $0.99



The name is pretty self explanatory. Well reviewed with 4 1/2 stars after 17 reviews

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Word Board*
Originally $0.99



Poorly reviewed (six reviews) but few reviews about actual game play. One five star clearly from the developer, two one-stars complaining about permissions, one review there the app didn't work, and another five star complaining about a one star...

Simple enough game--letter tiles drop from the sky, you must make words from them. The longer the words, the higher the score. You have a certain amount of time to make as many words from the set you're given before more letters drop. You get a bonus for making more than one word out of a given set of letters. The timer resets when more letters drop. If you run out of possibilities you can manually drop more letters. There are specialty tiles.

You have a range of levels you can play. The game ends when a column of letters touches the top of the screen. You can share your scores with Facebook and Twitter, but you can skip that screen.

Simple but attractive graphics.

There are probably better games of this type, but game play was fine. I've only played one level so far.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Daily Arm Workout*
Originally $0.99



Well reviewed with 10 reviews so far.

This is actually pretty cool; it includes two workout sets and workouts can be 5 minutes, 7.5 minutes or 10 minutes. There is a video of each exercise, a timer and a description. Workouts can be paused, and if you exit the routine and come back you can start with a specific exercise. I'm going to be checking out some of the several other workouts by this company that range from Daily Butt Workout  to Daily [Exercise] Ball and Daily Yoga Workouts. Workouts for specific body parts are $0.99; the Daily [Exercise] Ball and Daily Yoga workouts are $2.99

I think it works best in portrait mode, at least at first; you can see the description of the exercise as well as the video, and the video size doesn't get that much larger in landscape mode.

The only setting available is sound; and the only sound is the video trainer announcing the name of the exercise video at the beginning of each exercise. You can start an MP3 playing before starting the app and beginning the routine and have it play while you workout. (I used "You Take My Breathe Away" by Berlin, which actually was good timing for the weight routine, LOL, and at 5:47 for the live version I have, lasted through the whole five minute workout. )

Edit to add after working out: After working out with the exercise ball app, which I purchased after playing with the arm app. Nicely done, the video is very helpful. The name of the exercise is announced as an audio cue, the video demonstrates two or three reps of the specific exercise and then Ready, Set, Go appears at the top of the screen. I think it would be better if Ready, Set, Go was also an audio cue, but that's a minor quibble. The amount of time remaining in each exercise and the number of exercises yet to go is also shown. Note that the routine might last only five minutes, but these aren't necessarily easy exercises.

You can do workout 1, workout 2 or a custom workout routine that you create.

When you've finished, you get an audio cue of "Workout Complete" and a rousing round of applause.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> several other workouts by this company that range from Daily Butt Workout  to Daily Ball Workout. Workouts for specific body parts are $0.99;


  

 Just a little exercise in how pulling something out of context can give it a whole new meaning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just a little exercise in how pulling something out of context can give it a whole new meaning!


  I can't be responsible for what app developers name their apps or how _certain people_ react. Fortunately, I left that part out of the blog post. (I think...off to check!)

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy & Ann you are my heroines!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Galaxy Ninja*
Originally $0.99



Aliens with ninja powers. What more can one say?

3 1/2 stars after five reviews, one of the five stars is cleary the developer:


> I was surprised with the amount of content there is in this game!! I played this while on the toilet for like an hour. BTW INSANE MODE IS AWESOME!


About the company, from the product page:


> Developer Info
> SmashGames is a company founded by a few college friends at UCF who share a strong passion for gaming and game development.


There is no truth to the rumor that beer was involved in the development of this app. 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy says I need to post this here:
Today's MP3 deal of the day is Electric Light Orchestra 20 songs $3.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Betsy says I need to post this here:
> Today's MP3 deal of the day is Electric Light Orchestra 20 songs $3.99


I did?

Edited to add, now that I think about it: I think I was talking about how things are going to be handled in the blog? A separate thread for the MP3 (such as yours in LTK) is good, and very appropriate!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

My sin? Oh that thread would be:
the thread that never ends, it just goes on and on my friends... 

seriously I think we got wires crossed, I said I didn't think LTK was the best place for it, but didn't know where else to put it, then you came back talking about putting it in the app of the day post.. and you were meaning the blog, but I didn't realize that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL! But we both knew what we were talking about, BT!

OK, this is today's official Free App of the Day: *Run in Crowd*


but honestly, it's so poorly reviewed (8 out of 14 stars are two stars or below) that I just can't even pretend to recommend it. The reviews hit all sides: game play, in-app purchases and data mining by the developer.

So, instead, we have a KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day: *Bubble Shoot*


This is a "match three" type of game and well reviewed, with 99 five star reviews out of 114! Have fun.

And stay tuned, this is one of those times when I suspect Amazon will change the pick.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff

I'm so confused.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now, Now Jeff.  You have to know at least two things to be confused.


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, Now Jeff. You have to know at least two things to be confused.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Now, Now Jeff. You have to know at least two things to be confused.


Don't make me moderate you, Ann. Be nice to Jeff.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey. . . .I've been waiting to use that line for a long time. . . .As I recognize Jeff as a smart and knowledgeable person, I figured he'd appreciate the joke.  It came from an old college prof who said that to a student in a class one time.  Sadly, I'm not sure she was joking! 


on topic:  they've not yet updated to a more desirable FAotD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was surprised that they left yesterday's in place...*shrug*

Today's Free App of the Day is *Find It MEGA PACK*
Originally $1.99



This is one of those "spot the differences" games. Two photos, find the differences between. I didn't even realize these were available on Kindle.

Six reviews at this point, half of them four stars. One five star, probably from e developer. Most of the reviews ask for an untimed mode. One reviewer complains about Scoreloop being integrated because of concerns about data mining and recommends not allowing it when prompted.

Here's a KBAAOTD: Another "Find the differences" game, also free, well reviewed after 31 reviews, most with five stars.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Pix'N Love Rush*
Originally $1.99



The game's description: "Run, jump and shoot!" describe the game. It's got seven reviews so far with an average of three stars. Refreshingly, no five star review from the developer. I'm inclined to get it just to reward that.  Most complain about the control placement when using it on the Fire.

I've tried it, and unless you really like retro games, I would say not to bother. Control placement is really bad. Back in a minute with a KBAAD (pronounced K-Bad! because it means the FAOTD was baad. )

KB's Alternate App of the Day (KBAAD): Jetpack Joyride

179 reviews, 152 of them five star.



A classic platform game. You go up by pressing and holding while the character "Barry Steakfries" runs forward and go down by releasing.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Smiley Blaster Ad-Free*
Originally $1.99



OK, after nine reviews, averaging under three stars with the highest being four stars. Most negatives relating to game play; no developer five-star that I can see.

I see a KBAAD coming...

KB's Alternate App of the Day (KBAAD): Battery HD (Free Version)



I know many of us use what was formerly known as Bad*ss Battery Monitor but is now GSam Battery Monitor. And if you are an uber-geek, that's probably still the way to go. (It gives you tons of data on what apps are draining your battery, and more!) But if all you really want to know is "How Long Can I....", the Battery HD app will do that for you beautifully. There's also a paid version, Battery HD Pro, for $2 that removes the tiny ad from the bottom.

Be sure to swipe through the four minimalist screens and check out the settings from the gear at the top left or the menu bar in the bottom; you can set up notifications and change the color of the battery. The app will tell you how long you can use the Fire for the following items:
Music Playback
Video Playback
Internet Browsing
2D Games
3D Games
Reading
LED Flashlight
Online Radio WiFi
and gives you a reading on:
Battery Health
Temperature
Time Since Last Charge

It also has levels for other uses not pertinent to the Fire, but useful if you want to put this on your cellphone or other device.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

re: today's KBAAD: and out of 526 reviews, it sits at 4.7 stars outta 5. not too shabby.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is UniWar HD. It has excellent reviews and is usually $4.99.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I find myself sometimes picking these up, even though the chances of me ever using them are teeny tiny, as a 'just in case'. Sigh!


----------



## HappyGuy

Ditto what Ann said. Maybe we're just pack rats at heart? Or maybe we just have a hard time passing something that's free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App (thanks to DreamWeaver for posting it) has apparently been out for a while as an iThing app and was well reviewed in iTunes, with 4+ stars after 124 reviews.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Ann in Arlington said:


> I find myself sometimes picking these up, even though the chances of me ever using them are teeny tiny, as a 'just in case'. Sigh!


I do this with the baby & Preschool apps too.. No little kids in the family, but I have a STRONG suspicion that there will be within a couple years.. We honestly thought DS was gonna propose to his gf before going off to bootcamp.


----------



## ireadbooks

I started receiving spam notifications after downloading Friday's app, Daily Arm Workout.

Has anyone else had problems with it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> I started receiving spam notifications after downloading Friday's app, Daily Arm Workout.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with it?


In your email? I can't say that I have more spam than normal in the email account I use iwth Amazon....

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I got the Battery HD app. I love it. I only had time to scroll the 4 pages, but so far, it's well worth it. It's still free today if you want to get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you liked it!  I thought it was an attractive app.

KBAADs may or may not be on sale; they're ones that I think look worth a try on days when the sale app is less than exciting.  

I won't always post a KBAAD, but will when I can.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

No, I'm actually receiving them as notifications on my Fire. A little circle appears next to Kimbella's name. When I click it I'm taken to my notifications and there are the ads.

It's the same area where newly installed apps and downloaded docs show up.

Sent from my awesome Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks, I've answered in your separate thread about this:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124054.0

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *CrossMe Color*
Originally $4.95

No KBAAD needed today. After twenty reviews, an average rating of 5.0 (18 of the reviews are five star, one four star, one three star) The original version has 858 reviews, 640 of them five star, for an average of 4.0.

This is the color version of a FAOTD offered in May. It is described as a "Japanese crossword" though no actual words are used.  You are given a grid with numbers along the top and side. Use the numbers to determine which squares in the grid to "paint" to reveal the picture underneath. The pictures look like little pixelated images, or needlepoint designs. This versions uses more than one color in painting the picture.

I enjoyed the original, picked up this one since it was free. I don't think the addition of color adds enough that I would pay for both, but, heck, for free? Sure. Pricey at $4.95, but a very good deal for free.

If you missed it the first time, and like logic puzzles, you'll like this game.

Original version:


Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I am still enjoying the original CrossMe app as they keep adding new puzzle pictures. It updated again last night. I picked this one up today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Jewel Twist*
Originally $0.99



This is a "Bejeweled" type game. After nine reviews, averaging three stars with the highest being four stars. Most negatives relating to game play mention average graphics and a slight lag.

Here's a KB Alternate App of the Day (KBAAD): Monster Life (Kindle Fire Edition)



4.0 star average after 72 reviews. There are in-app purchases. It sounds fun, I haven't played this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Sudoku Samarai*
Originally $0.99



Don't let the fact that this app has only one review as of this post* keep you from downloading this nicely done Sudoku app. It has three levels (easy, medium and hard), attractive graphics, pencil notes, an undo feature and hints. If played in landscape mode, a tiny bit of the bottom of the chart is cut off; if this bothers you, play it in portrait mode, but otherwise this seems a very good Sudoku app to me. I do recommend reading the "How To" though as some of the iconography is cryptic.

Betsy

*the review is five stars and does not appear to be a developer review to me...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Word Crank Elite*
Originally $0.99



Apparently a combination of Tetris and Scrabble? Words fall from the top and you must make words from them of specified length. Unused letters pile up and if they reach the top, the game is over.

The four review there now range from two-star to four-star and all talk about game play. The worst review says he got bored.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

19 reviews in, and it's down to a 2 star rating.. reading the 1 star review at this point says it downloads OpenFeint files (2MB worth) whether you agree to install OF or not. 

Maybe time for a KBAAD....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> 19 reviews in, and it's down to a 2 star rating.. reading the 1 star review at this point says it downloads OpenFeint files (2MB worth) whether you agree to install OF or not.


Interesting, thanks for posting. Not everyone (I don't, for example) cares about OF that much; but the people who do care are rabid about downrating apps no matter how good the apps are, which is why I don't count complaints about OF when looking at reviews. It's a useful piece of information, though. I'll try to remember to note it if I see it in the reviews so people can decide.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I don't care one way or the other about OF.. it's the "downloads 2MB worth of crap to your device even if you say NO" part that Bothers me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The theme today is "Survival." 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Army Survival Guide*
Originally $0.99



If you want to be ready for the zombie invasion, this might be the app for you. On the other hand, according to the reviews, this is Army FM 21-76 in app form and you'd be better off with it as an actual e-book so you can search to find what you need when the zombies are within eyesight, instead of paging through while backing up. 

Not very well reviewed. Three stars after 10 reviews. Back in a bit with a KBAAD and FM 21-76 in ebook form...

Continuing the survival theme, today's KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day is:



4 stars after 954 reviews, 626 of the five-stars.

Keep your donut alive! You control a rolling donut in this platform style game. You get tips on how to play as you play. It does ask if you want to join Open Feint and has in-app purchases. Both of which, just say no!  I picked this one up; game play is fun.

And hey, it's free. 

And, for those of you who want to be prepared for the zombie invasion, here's Army Field Manual FM 21-76 in ebook form (not free--it's $2.99.) So maybe the app isn't such a bad deal. I'm sure the zombies won't mind waiting while you skim the book....



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bubble Ball Pro*
Originally $0.99



OK reviews at this point after five reviews. One five-star seems to be from the developer, the rest are legit. It's a physics type puzzle game. I like these kinds of games, so I'm going to get it. Back in a bit to let you know how it is.

It's a nice logic/physics game. You place shapes (triangles, rectangles and squares, so far) made of either wood or metal in an effort to guide a ball from start to finish. Wood pieces will shift when the ball hits them; metal pieces will stay as placed. I like that, if you fail, the pieces you've already placed stay in place for your next attempt, so you can fine tune without starting from scratch. Graphics are rudimentary, but that's part of its charm. The levels get progressively harder, of course. I'd probably give it between three and four stars. I'll be playing it a bit today. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Angry Birds Ad Free*
Originally $0.99



If you always wanted to try Angry Birds, but didn't like the ad-supported version, this is your chance!

If you're not familiar with Angry Birds  you must use a slingshot to fling assorted angry birds at a tower the invading pigs have built, knocking it down and destroying the invading pigs. There's strategy involved in which birds to use how, as different birds have different effects.

Note that many reviewers said that this version overrode the ad version and removed prior progress. A few said it didn't. Several reviewers also recommended AngryBirdsBackup, available at Google Play and also at 1mobile.com for saving your progress before installing. A couple of 1-star reviewers also mentioned that there were some features not available in this version; I can't confirm that.

I bought the $0.99 version the day I received my Fire. 

Betsy

This game always puts this song in my head...you kids, Google it! 

_Every little swallow, every chick-a-dee,
Every little bird in the old oak tree,
Wise old owl, big black crow,
Put out their wings singing go bird go!

Rockin' robin--tweet--twiddley dee
Rockin' robin--tweet--twiddley dee
Yeah, go rockin' robin, really gonna rock tonight..._


----------



## Annalog

DreamWeaver said:


> Thanks so much (not!) for putting that song in my head, Betsy!
> 
> I think I'm one of the last people on the planet who has never played the original Angry Birds, so I was happy to get that today.


I have never played Angry Birds.  I did get this one today but have not downloaded it. I will probably wait at least a couple weeks until I am done with my current project. (DH has never played Angry Birds either.)

ETA: Just shows what I don't know. I mentioned this post to DH and he HAS played it. Apparently he played it on a coworker's new phone for a couple minutes about a year ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, now I have it.  I don't really expect I'll ever play it, but maybe it'll entertain some small child at some point.


----------



## Susan in VA

DreamWeaver said:


> I think I'm one of the last people on the planet who has never played the original Angry Birds


Um... I was thinking of posting exactly the same thing this morning. 
So have you tried it out yet?


----------



## Annalog

After looking at the icon for Angry Birds, I recognize some similarity with a Woot Shirt I recently bought that is Link/Legend of Zelda related. I might start thinking of it as my Angry Chicken shirt. 









ETA: Throwing chickens or flying with chickens in Legend of Zelda games is, I suspect, very different from Angry Birds. (They look like chickens but are called Cuccos.)


----------



## Steph H

*raises hand as another one who has never played Angry Birds*  But I did go ahead and get it also...and may or may not ever play it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Nintaii*
Originally $0.99



Only four reviews at this point, and only one of those is a verified purchase...and that one said it wouldn't work on his Evo. It looks like the kind of game I'd like, so I picked it up. After I get some sleep, I'll let you know.

Edited to update after getting some sleep...
I think the average review of 3.0 out of five is misleading as almost all of the one and two star reviews are about the app not opening, or opening and force closing, on Evo or Galaxy devices.

The goal of the game is to get the block to fall into the exit hole at the end of each level and disappear. The name is taken from the Japanese word _nantai_ meaning patience.

You swipe the block, causing it to "roll" side over side or end over end in the direction you swipe. The goal is to have it stand exactly on end on the exit square which causes it to sink out of sight.

My only quibble is it doesn't give you the optimal number of moves as a target and record how close you are to that. But this is exactly the kind of puzzle game I like.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA

Betsy the Quilter said:


> After I get some sleep, I'll let you know.


Two and a half hours later you're still online? Don't you _ever _sleep?

ets: At this point there are at least seven reviews (out of 23) that say it doesn't work on the Galaxy. Not one complaint about it not working on the Fire. I guess this is more of a reflection on the Galaxy....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No.



Edited my original post to include my review...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bow Assassin*
Originally $0.99



Very poorly reviewed as to game play and the five star reviews are suspect. Back in a bit with an KBAAD...


I have this on my


Spoiler



iPad


 and it's a fun reader for your social and news feeds and well reviewed:


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Can I suggest an alternate alternate: Just noticed that Spotify for the Fire is now available Free: 

Spotify is like Pandora, make your own play list -- we used to call 'em 'mix tapes' and had to record them from the radio. It's very popular with the younglings. This version is FIRE only -- it doesn't list either my phone or tablet as compatible.


----------



## BTackitt

Is also free. mixed reviews.. some complaining that it doesn't work on their Fire, some saying it works fine on their Fire.


----------



## sebat

I have the Pinterest app on my phone and it works well. I DO NOT have a Fire to test it out on there. I know there was a previous app that didn't even work on my RZAR when I tried it. I wonder if those bad reviews are for the old app.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo

Also free - Relax Melodies: A white noise ambience for sleep, meditation & yoga. I just picked this up - haven't tried it but it has good reviews (there's also a premium version for $2.99). I could've used this the last couple of months - have been sleeping in our guest room since the surgery for my fractured elbow and there have been some nights when it definitely could've come in handy. Might still.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Greedy Spiders 2*
Originally $0.99



I have the original Greedy Spiders and enjoy it very much, so this was an easy sell for me. This is a puzzle game where you have to save the bugs from the spiders by cutting the web one segment a time. While you are doing this, the spider will be trying to get to the bug, so cutting the web in the right order is important. Like Angry Birds, you get more stars for being more efficient. Succeeding at early levels unlocks later levels. I'm already up to level six while I'm writing this....there are easy and hard modes

If you have arachnophobia, maybe not the best game. 

Have fun!

Betsy

_PS--Thanks for all the alternates, y'all! You do a better job than I do; I'm going to start letting you supply them, LOL!_


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm not sure why I want to save bugs from spiders.    

think I'll pass. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Psst, Ann--they're not real. 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Dungeon Scroll*
Originally $1.99



I thought this word game was familiar; I used to play this game on my netbook and liked it. You are in a dungeon and are being attacked by various supernatural creatures--skeletons, rats, snakes. You create words from supplied letters; each completed word cast as a spell does damage to the creature. Use strategy and save longer words for more powerful creatures. A fun twist on Boggle/Scrabble type games. The graphics could be a little better, but game play otherwise is fine. There are three modes, Kid's Mode, Normal and Wizard. In Normal mode, you occasionally earn an "Oracle" word what will automatically form the best word. That's not available in Wizard. The levels get progressively difficult.

11 reviews at this point, four of them four stars. I'd give it four stars.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Daily Cardio Workout*
Originally $0.99



This is a quick but intense cardio workout. One of the company's other apps, Daily Arm Workout, was free before.

For those familiar from the prior app, the set up is the same. You can set the workout to be 5 minutes, 7.5 minutes or 10 minutes. You have a choice between two set workouts, a random exercise workout or a custom workout. There is a video demonstrating the exercise with a written description of the exercise underneath. It can be viewed in either landscape or portrait; I recommend portrait so that you can see the text description of each exercise; the video is the same size either way.

There is a exercise countdown timer, a countdown of the remaining exercises to be performed and you get a round of applause when the exercise is done. You can pause the routine if you have to stop to answer the phone or eat a Twinkie.

The five minute workout starts with jogging in place for 30 seconds, then moves to jumping jacks, "Knee ups," 
"butt kickers," "mountain climber pulls," a step routine, "plie squat hops," "ski hops," "shuffle punches," and jump rope (without the rope).

I have two other exercise routines by the company, Daily Arm Routiine and Daily (workout) Ball Routine and really like them both. I picked up this one.

Note that member, ireadbooks, said that he was getting spam notifications after installing the Daily Arms Routine. I have not, ever, and have several of their apps. The only glitch I've seen so far has been that this one says "Daily Yoga Routine Complete" when you're done....Oopsie! 

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel

Before my 'phone gets choc full with apps I will probably never use:- 

I will stop downloading all the free apps from the Amazon app store.

I will stop downloading ALL the free apps ...

I WILL stop downloading ALL the free apps ...

I WILL STOP downloading ALL the free apps ...

I WILL STOP DOWNLOADING ALL THE FRIGGIN FREE APPS.    

Er.. it's which one today? I don't think I've got that one yet. One more can't hurt, can it?

*phone explodes*

Hello, my name's Linda and I'm an appaholic. *sigh*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Welcome to the Appaholic club....

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

LOL Linda!

I am also a free appaholic. The only thing saving me is that I make sure I "buy" them from the Web page and then don't download them to my Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh yeah. . . .I have hundreds I've "bought" but only a handful on either my phone or my Fire.


----------



## BTackitt

Annalog said:


> I am also a free appaholic. The only thing saving me is that I make sure I "buy" them from the Web page and then don't download them to my Fire.


Same here. matter of fact, I removed a buncha apps from my Fire this past weekend.


----------



## sebat

I have the same disease as the rest of you.  

Are you all aware that you can permanently delete apps from your "manage your app" page just like you do books? I've been working to weed out the really terrible apps before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Meemo

sebat said:


> I have the same disease as the rest of you.
> 
> Are you all aware that you can permanently delete apps from your "manage your app" page just like you do books? I've been working to weed out the really terrible apps before it gets out of hand.


I do need to do that - I know there are some I wouldn't miss.


----------



## Toby

I did not know that either, although I am very selective about the Apps, knowing that the Fire will fill up quickly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I did not know that either, although I am very selective about the Apps, knowing that the Fire will fill up quickly.


I'm selective in that I only get apps that I think I might like to use in the future, but I don't worry about space. There are a lot of apps that I move onto the Fire when I want to use them and move back off when I need space for something else.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

While I am a "free appaholic," I do only get apps I might like to use in the future for myself, my DH, my granddaughters, grandnieces, or grandnephews.


----------



## Linjeakel

sebat said:


> I have the same disease as the rest of you.
> 
> Are you all aware that you can permanently delete apps from your "manage your app" page just like you do books? I've been working to weed out the really terrible apps before it gets out of hand.


Unfortunately, in the UK, we don't yet seem to have a 'manage your apps' page! There's no Appstore for Android section on the main menu, nor a Digital Content / Management section on the 'your account' page ('manage your kindle' appears in the 'settings' section of 'your account').

In fact, if I hadn't seen the original announcement on the main page when they opened the appstore, I wouldn't know they had one. When you search for App Store you just get the download page / instructions and that seems to be it.

All of which means my only access to the app store is on my phone and the first thing I see is the free app of the day .....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you go to "Manage Your Kindle," do you have an option along the left side menu?  That's where I access "Manage my Apps." Though I can get there from the "Account" page, too.

Anyone see a new App of the Day yet?  I'm still seeing Daily Cardio Workout and I've checked on three devices, including one I've never accessed the appstore on...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I still see the Cardio one too Betsy.. but I found 

3.5 stars over 172 ratings... 
With 30 1 star ratings, people complaining about spinning a wheel and having to guess a letter before trying to solve... (?)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*NOW LISTED FREE*



most of the reviews so far are by stupid people who bought it and are now complaining that it wasn't free.    If it does go free, I'll probably get it. . .it actually looks fairly useful. . .

(I'll edit this post if it does, indeed go free.)

edit: It just did and I just did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann.  And how do you know that?

BT--thanks for the alternate pick.  I played it and it's OK, the graphics aren't great but I think it would be fun to play with someone else.  I like Wheel of Fortune, and, though not an official version, it plays pretty much the same. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When you go to the main Amazon page, there's a drop down menu that says "shop by department".  The 5th choice down is the Appstore and underneath it is listed what today's daily app is.  You can't click that, except to bring up a pop out menu but, when you do, then you see the app of the day there.  Or you can go to it in the app store.  

Anyway, it says Free right up until you get to the app store page for it where it's listed, still, at $4.99.  I expect once they wake up on the west coast someone will realize the problem and fix it. . . .so, any time now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> When you go to the main Amazon page, there's a drop down menu that says "shop by department". The 5th choice down is the Appstore and underneath it is listed what today's daily app is. You can't click that, except to bring up a pop out menu but, when you do, then you see the app of the day there. Or you can go to it in the app store.
> 
> Anyway, it says Free right up until you get to the app store page for it where it's listed, still, at $4.99. I expect once they wake up on the west coast someone will realize the problem and fix it. . . .so, any time now.


It's interesting...the Kindle Daily Deal is always posted by 3:01am EDT. The App of the Day never is, but usually by 4:30 or so...but every now and then...

I always send Amazon an email when it's this late, they always send me back an email telling me to clear my cache.  Yeah, it's just my imagination. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes.  Well.  I pretty much NEVER go to the App store on my Fire but I just did. . .they still list the Cardio one there too, so I'm thinking it's not YOUR cache, it's THEIRS! 

They're probably all too busy with getting ready to roll out whatever will be new tomorrow on the website. . . . .I have noticed problems here and there for the last week trying to select things from pop out menus that go away when I mouse over them. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yes. Well. I pretty much NEVER go to the App store on my Fire but I just did. . .they still list the Cardio one there too, so I'm thinking it's not YOUR cache, it's THEIRS!
> 
> They're probably all too busy with getting ready to roll out whatever will be new tomorrow on the website. . . . .I have noticed problems here and there for the last week trying to select things from pop out menus that go away when I mouse over them. . . . . . .


Probably so...though it does happen now and then. I think the person who usually does it is off today. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just checked and it's gone free:



HandyMate PRO. . . . . .assistance with various calculations for a variety of home improvement type stuff:

Wall Estimators for brick, tile, panel, wallpaper, weather board, paint, render.
Floor Estimators for tiles, board/deck, carpet, paint
Ceiling Estimators for panel, paint, plaster
Roof Estimators for tiles, sheets, painting
Ramp Estimators for tiles, timber boards, carpet, paint
Ramp calculator
Concrete calculator
Stair calculator
Spacing(Baluster) calculator
Unit Convertor for Length, Area, Volume, Weight, Temperature units
Scale calculator
Paper calculator
Linear Calculators for triangle, arch and ellipse
Area Calculators for triangle, parallelogram, trapezium, circle, ellipse, sector
volume Calculators for cylindrical, cuboids

Though my husband would probably say if you really need this you've got no business trying to do whatever it is you're trying to do on your own.


----------



## Susan in VA

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though my husband would probably say if you really need this you've got no business trying to do whatever it is you're trying to do on your own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just checked and it's gone free:


I'm going to get it; I still have to do the tile on the walls in my kitchen....we're not going to do the tile ourselves, but it might be good for planning purposes.

Edit: Just played with it. It would be nice if I could set a universal unit of measure to be Imperial instead of metric. Or if it would save the setting once I've changed it.

There are typos in some of the screens I've seen. Probably worth free, definitely not worth $4.99 as is, not to me. I'll try the tile calculator in a bit...

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Meemo said:


> Also free - Relax Melodies: A white noise ambience for sleep, meditation & yoga. I just picked this up - haven't tried it but it has good reviews (there's also a premium version for $2.99). I could've used this the last couple of months - have been sleeping in our guest room since the surgery for my fractured elbow and there have been some nights when it definitely could've come in handy. Might still.


Meemo, thanks for suggesting this app. I created a favorite combination that I named Rainy Medieval Night that has Rain, Medieval, Night and Deep Meditation (mid Theta 5HZ). This came in especially handy today when I got a migraine of the eye (flashing lights, etc.). I put it on with an hour timer while I could still see. I was able to sleep for 45 minutes. DH then woke me and I only had a minor headache. I am not sure that the reduced headache was due to this but it did certainly help me sleep.  I am very tempted to get the premium version.


----------



## BTackitt

Since Betsy seems to be busy merging threads about the new kindles in last night's commercial, here's today's FAPD: Quell Reflect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Quell Reflect: it's a puzzle game, new version of Quell which, if I remember right, was free once a while back. Has well over 400 reviews, nearly all of them 5 star. This version says that new 'game circle' achievements and leaderboards have been added for the Fire. Plus, you should get a $1 MP3 credit for 'purchasing'.

Or you can use BTackitt's link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geeze louise, y'all are impatient....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was up earlier than usual today. . . . .gee, I wonder why.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And I stayed up later than usual last night....

EDIT: A prior version of Quell was free; this one was on sale for $.49 in March, which was when I bought it.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I love both of the Quells. They are some of my favorite games on my Fire. And I paid for both of them.


----------



## geoffthomas

I liked the looks of this - so while I don't usually go for games, I did get this one.


----------



## Atunah

It relaxes me. Even though there is some thinking involved, I like it for winding down. Its calming.


----------



## Annalog

I also like Quell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *SimplePhysics*
Originally $0.99



This is apparently a "sequel" to something called BridgeBasher. The idea is to build something and then see if it is sturdy enough, anything from "tree houses to ferris wheels." You must build to support a certain amount of weight and within a budget.

It's kind of a logic problem with a twist, and I bought it right away.  The graphics are quite nice, clean and crisp.

Only seven reviews at this point, five 5-star and a two-star and a one-star. The two poor reviews said they couldn't download it to their Fire. I've already downloaded it and played it, so no worries there.

EDIT: I had to find out what the prior games was; found it, and it's free so you get a bonus pick (not calling it a KBAAD, as the first app is fine):



Same idea, only with bridges. Release that inner engineer! EDIT#2--One of the reviews for BridgeBasher complains about the controls being cut off, and while that wasn't the case in the tutorial, it is when you actually play the game. It's still playable, though I found it easier to use the controls with my stylus than with my finger.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *WordPoly*
Originally $1.50



Not well reviewed after nine reviews, only two stars average. Complaints are that the execution is "awful," "pretty boring" and "extremely boring." Not worth being free was a common complaint. One review said there were no instructions, and perhaps they've been added because I found instructions.

You get 8 letters in a circle with another letter in the middle. You must form words of at least four letters and all words must use the letter in the center. You are told how many words can be formed from the letters. There is also a secret word that "can be defined by all the letters shown." Not sure that that means--a nine letter word, I suppose? I honestly didn't think it was nearly as bad as the reviews said. Perhaps it has been improved. Or perhaps I like word games more than the reviewers.

But, never fear! I've picked out a KBAAD....back in a sec.



Jigsaw puzzle game. Lots of puzzles, nice images. You can change the size of the pieces. Nice music plays in the background. 835 reviews, 662 of them four stars and above.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Dummy Defense

The spin-off of SimplePhysics. Protect your dummy from explosions, boulders, spiked walls, and more!

Use the blueprints editor to design a structure that will protect your dummy, Melvin, from some random danger. You'll have to work with the available materials. Most of the time you'll use wood, sometimes you'll use concrete, but you must always use your most important asset: your brain.

A wise person once said: "An engineer is someone who can do for a dime what any fool can do for a dollar." In Dummy Defense, your design must not only be strong enough, it must be cheap enough to win. Building cheaper structures will earn you more stars on a level.

Create your design in seconds with the blueprints editor. If you make a mistake, simply tap the Undo button. Zoom in and out by pinching the screen and pan the view using a two finger drag.

While testing, you can see how the strain is distributed across your design. Areas that are under immense strain are colored bright red, while other areas are colored green. This allows you to find and fix problem areas in your design.

The slow motion slider lets you slow things down so you can see how your design is failing, and it is also incredibly fun to watch explosions destroying your design in slow motion.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

Today's Free App of the Day  Dummy Defense, was originally $0.99 and has only seven reviews so far, but mostly five star reviews most of which don't seem to be by the developer.

Another "construction" or "physics" style game. I like these kind.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I know you are busy corralling the 9bagazillion new PW & Fire threads.  and I woke up early on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> Dummy Defense
> 
> The spin-off of SimplePhysics. Protect your dummy from explosions, boulders, spiked walls, and more!
> 
> Use the blueprints editor to design a structure that will protect your dummy, Melvin, from some random danger. You'll have to work with the available materials. Most of the time you'll use wood, sometimes you'll use concrete, but you must always use your most important asset: your brain.
> 
> A wise person once said: "An engineer is someone who can do for a dime what any fool can do for a dollar." In Dummy Defense, your design must not only be strong enough, it must be cheap enough to win. Building cheaper structures will earn you more stars on a level.
> 
> Create your design in seconds with the blueprints editor. If you make a mistake, simply tap the Undo button. Zoom in and out by pinching the screen and pan the view using a two finger drag.
> 
> While testing, you can see how the strain is distributed across your design. Areas that are under immense strain are colored bright red, while other areas are colored green. This allows you to find and fix problem areas in your design.
> 
> The slow motion slider lets you slow things down so you can see how your design is failing, and it is also incredibly fun to watch explosions destroying your design in slow motion.


So. . .the hubs is a structural engineer. . . . I might have to get this. . . . .and let him play with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

He would like the other one by this company, Simply Physics that was the freebie a couple of days ago.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . I think I got that one too. . . . . .


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, BT!
> 
> Today's Free App of the Day Dummy Defense, was originally $0.99 and has only seven reviews so far, but mostly five star reviews most of which don't seem to be by the developer.


Dummy Defense has 89 ratings at Google Play with an average of 4.6 out of 5, so I think I'll get it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Parachute*
Originally $1.49



After five reviews, one five-star, two four-star and three three-stars.

It's okay, you use the accelerometer to move a little parachute man who is dropping down from the sky. You have to avoid platforms and icicles and pick up little gifts on the way down. You tilt the Fire left and right to move that way and backwards and forwards to change speed. Not too easy, and the gifts are for different things and are hard to read. I think kids would like this.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Greebly*
Originally $0.99



After nine reviews, four five-star, one four-star and two two-stars.

Again, it's okay. You build ramps to move your little robot from its starting position to where it plugs in. Graphics are simple, the robot is tiny on the Fire's screen though you can zoom in. It could benefit from some interesting backgrounds.

You can speed things up with a on-screen fast forward button and then slow them down again if you need to build something.

Because the app is so-so, we have a bonus pick today:



For those who don't have texting on their phone (there are still a few of us), this is a nice text app I've used on my iPad. I like it because I can send group texts out, so when a bunch of us are trying to get together, I only have to send one text (and any replies also go to the group). Ad supported; there is also an ad-free verison if you decide you like it.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Thanks for the bonus pick! I am one of those with an older phone. My phone does support text, barely, but not well enough to use other than in emergencies so I pay per text message.


----------



## Toby

Thanks, I have never texted before. I have the dumb phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad y'all liked the bonus pick! I talked about group texting, but of course, you can do single texts with it, too... 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Aces Spades*
Originally $2.99



There's a question about whether this is the free version or not. I don't see any ads.

After 33 reviews, 27 of them four star and above.

This is the clasic Spades game. One of the reviews questions whether this is the free version or not. I don't see any ads. Plays well, graphics are attractive!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Betsy the link that I see is the same as yesterday Greebly, not Spades.


----------



## mark1529

link is correct now


----------



## Lee44

I really like that text+ app, need to look into that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Betsy the link that I see is the same as yesterday Greebly, not Spades.


Because my tabs on the Safari browser on my iPad more often than not refresh the page when I change tabs (which means erasing anything I haven't saved), I often save the post then go back in to update it with links, etc. There was a couple minutes between my inital post and when I saved it with the update with the link. Sorry for any confusion. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lee44 said:


> I really like that text+ app, need to look into that.


I have it on my iPad, too....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Christmas Pro Online*
Originally $2.99



Three stars with 19 reviews. The poor reviews complain about tiny cards and the inability to play with a companion other than online.

Here's a KBAAD (KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day): Lose It!

Does this app make me look fat? LOL! 222 reviews, 4 1/2 stars.



Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> &#8230;
> Here's a KBAAD (KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day): Lose It!
> 
> Does this app make me look fat? LOL! 222 reviews, 4 1/2 stars.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I haven't written a review of this app yet but I would give it 4.5 stars. It works when out of range of WiFi, allows entry of custom foods and recipies, has the option of copying past meals, and syncs with the database on the associated free website. One of the tools I use so that I now say YES more often on the Pound-A-Week Club thread. 

ETA: Also can share custom food and recipies between LoseIt! friends. I like that I don't need to enter foods twice to track what DH eats since DH is a friend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> I haven't written a review of this app yet but I would give it 4.5 stars. It works when out of range of WiFi, allows entry of custom foods and recipies, has the option of copying past meals, and syncs with the database on the associated free website. One of the tools I use so that I now say YES more often on the Pound-A-Week Club thread.
> 
> ETA: Also can share custom food and recipies between LoseIt! friends. I like that I don't need to enter foods twice to track what DH eats.


Thanks, Anna!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Tetris*
Originally $2.99



138 reviews, 78 of them four star and above.

This is the classic Tetris. I picked it up in December 2011 when Amazon price matched it for 10 cents with Google Play. If you aren't familiar with Tetris, falling blocks of different sizes fall and you must place them to fit as efficiently as possible; if your blocks stack up and touch the top, you lose! Tetris Trivia: Did you know the blocks are called tetriminos? ;-) There is the classic Marathon Mode and also a "Magic Mode" with new features.

Some one-star reviews complain that it must have internet connection to play and that the controls aren't great. I confess I haven't played it on my Fire and can't test just now. I know a bunch of us bought it in December--any feedback from someone who owns this version? EDIT: See later posts--no Internet connection required to play and, in our tests, game play seemed fine. And now I'm stuck playing Tetris when I should be doing something else!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I bought it too back then.. and .. nope, never played.. I love tetris games. I really should play this.. but I know that with tetris & bejeweled I can get sucked in for hours...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> I bought it too back then.. and .. nope, never played.. I love tetris games. I really should play this.. but I know that with tetris & bejeweled I can get sucked in for hours...


Do you have time to check to see if an Internet connection is required?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I bought it back then too. . . . .played it a bit . . .seem to recall that, yeah, the controls were a little hard to gauge. . .the taps had to register just right to turn the block and then you swipe down to drop it. . . .Just when you thought you had it figured out you'd go tap tap tap swipe expecting it to go in a particular slot and miss. :9  I don't recall a problem with internet, but I have WiFi here at home anyway so probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## BTackitt

downloading it now. Am taking the day off from school. woke up this morning with an extreme headache at the base of my head, probably caused by the fact that all of the muscles in my neck and back seem to be made of granite today and I can't move my head very well... not safe to drive the 40 minutes to get to class atm.. I took a muscle relaxer and a hydrocodone... once they kick in I won't be safe to drive for other reasons.. but this pain is intense.

Ok it downloaded while I wrote all that.

To start off with , it's definitely a 2 hand game. plays in portrait, turned off the music which would have aggravated said headache. I went through the tutorial twice to make sure I understood the controls. Wifi was turned off as soon as the game downloaded.

Gameplay seems fine to me. at least for level 1, slow enough that you can mess with practicing the controls. Maybe there was an update to it in regards to the controls between when we all bought it, and now.. they worked fine for me.

Now I'm off to read Debora Geary's latest offering.. just posted to Amazon last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, finally, my Fire charged up; it had died overnight and took forever to charge.  (I see BT downloaded it, sorry about your headache!!!!!)

I didn't have any problem playing with WiFi turned off, so no Internet access and it still worked.

I agree, the gameplay seems fine.  The controls seem more difficult at the end of the game (I got up to 78 lines), but that could be, in part, due to me fumbling.

So, between my test and BT's (thanks again, BT), I'm going to say that if these were issues, they were resolved by the time I downloaded mine.

I'll edit my post and the blog post.

Feel better, BT!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

I got Tetris today but haven't tried it yet.

I've noticed there have been more desirable FAOTDs lately.  It seems like there was a long dry spell when I didn't pick up any of the free apps. Maybe with the release of all the new Kindle devices, we'll be seeing more good offerings.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day has excellent reviews:


Siege Hero
​



> Heroes wanted for this physics-based puzzle game! Use strategy and precision aiming to knock down the fortress and free the oppressed. Tear down 200 castles across three ages. Earn gold on each castle and you'll unlock extra looting levels in your treasure map. Amusing graphics and castle-crushing fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

Originally $0.99, Siege has 67 reviews, 48 of them five stars, and only ten of them two and one star.  Most of the one star complain about it not opening on devices other than a Fire.  It opened and ran well on my Fire.  One of the reviews complained about the number of developer five star reviews; however there are a lot of what seem to be non-developer reviews to me.

If you've played Angry Birds, you get the basic idea:  you use a catapult to hurl things at a tower to try to knock it down and kill the enemy--not pigs this time but guards with treasure.  Played well on my 7" Fire.  Nice idea, you aim the catapult from the perspective of the catapult itself.

(One of you with a new Fire HD--see if the game plays on it, OK?  Pssst--Ann?)

Internet connection not required to play this game.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, not usually my thing. . .but I guess I can try it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Just let us know if it runs; you can delete it from your account later..

Thanks, Ann!  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It runs and plays just fine.  

I'll note it's a different perspective than the bird and pig thing.  On that one, as I recall, you actually fling it left to right --kind of like a slingshot thing that you aim by how you 'stretch' it.  With this one, you basically touch where you want the rock to hit and it does.  After a few levels you get a 'telescope' so you can see more clearly and, presumably, aim more precisely.  I can see it being mindlessly amusing -- though you do have to know what to hit so things fall apart the right way. It's kind of like bowling for a 7 - 10 split every ball!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It runs and plays just fine.
> 
> I'll note it's a different perspective than the bird and pig thing. On that one, as I recall, you actually fling it left to right --kind of like a slingshot thing that you aim by how you 'stretch' it. With this one, you basically touch where you want the rock to hit and it does. After a few levels you get a 'telescope' so you can see more clearly and, presumably, aim more precisely. I can see it being mindlessly amusing -- though you do have to know what to hit so things fall apart the right way. It's kind of like bowling for a 7 - 10 split every ball!


Yes, I noted the perspective thing in the initial post. I've played it, it's a bit easier than Angry Birds....and doesn't have the whimsey of the birds and pigs... Glad to hear it works on the Fire HD.


----------



## Dragle

One thing I like so far about this app is that there are bonus points for NOT destroying the peasants and having to plan how to knock certain things over but not others, whereas in angry birds you just go all out and try to destroy everything. I also really like the telescope.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh. . . .we're not supposed to hurt the people?  Oh.  Hmmmm.  All I've seen so far look like soldiers which, I'd assume, are fair game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . . .we're not supposed to hurt the people? Oh. Hmmmm. All I've seen so far look like soldiers which, I'd assume, are fair game.


The peasants come in later and have a little halo...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ah!  I should be able to recognize them, then.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The peasants come in later and have a little halo...
> 
> Betsy


And if you kill them you see angel wings float off, and you lose 15000 points (I think it was). But if you leave them intact you get 10000 extra. Fun game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Marble Maze*
Originally $2.99



Only six reviews so far, but they're good! A similar game was among the first I downloaded for my iPad. You move the marble through the maze by moving the Fire itself, as if the marble were laying on the flat surface of the Fire. You manuever past obstacles and traps to a goal.

No internet connection required.

One review comments on the permissions...

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Downloaded that one for my friends daughter!

You know, it is really irksome that I can't "buy" these without an android device.  I had a great collection of apps ready to go when I bought my first iPod Touch. Right now there is a good chance I will end up with a base Fire for the kids, but it stinks not being able to collect some decent non-ad supported apps for them ahead of time. It would actually sway my purchase decision.


----------



## BTackitt

use feedback Tracey. If you put one of the 8.9" devices on "purchase" (the ones coming out in Nov.. ) can you then "purchase" apps? I already have a Fire, so I can't check.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

When the first Fire was released. . . . people couldn't purchase apps unless they already had an android device they could link to the appstore.  I doubt that's changed. 

I know my HD7 didn't show up as one of my devices in the appstore until I'd actually gotten it, hooked it up to WiFi and let it phone home.


----------



## Seamonkey

Tracey, you are where I was before my first Kindle Fire arrived.. and they had some really good apps (a few).. it was frustrating that people with an android device, not even an Amazon one, could scoop up the goodies.  But once you get yours, you'll be scooping with the rest of us.


----------



## Atunah

Was the same with me and my Fire. I had no android devices and my Fire didn't show up in the account until I had it in my hands. The couple of weeks before I got it, there were so many really good apps for free, and I could not get them. Hmpf. 

Today's app looks like something I like.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Birds on a Wire*
Originally $0.99



Only four reviews so far, with an average of 4.0 out of five. This is one of those Zuma-style games where a chain of gems (or birds ) advances along a path and you shoot at the chain, trying to form combos of three or more to remove all of the gems/birds before the chain gets to the end. I really like these kinds of games, loved Zuma on my PC! Some of the birds have special attributes, like slowing down the chain or reversing it, and using them in a combo causes the attribute to be applied. You also can shoot gems and coins.

One of the negative reviews says you can't save your location and have to start over each time. Well, kinda-sorta. If you are playing in Arcade mode, which is basically, play till you lose, no you can't save your location. But, there's an Adventure mode which returns to the last unsuccessful level. There's also an Action mode you can unlock by completing 20 levels in Adventure mode, and Infinite Action and Infinite Arcade that become available after completing all levels in Action and Arcade mode.

No internet connection required. Little ads pop up on the bottom of the home screen of the app, but not in the actual game. You can buy special birds in the store while playing the game...

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Down the Hatch*
Originally $0.99



I haven't personally tried this one but here's the description:

"Meet Stinky, a young little imp who's always getting into trouble in DOWN THE HATCH! Constantly hungry, Stinky goes to desperate lengths to fill the rumbling in his tumbling.

His latest adventure has brought him to a tremendous treasure trove of treats: the Great Refrigerator in the Sky. It contains an endless supply of food, but its stores are so heavenly an imp is forbidden to eat them! Things like cake and pie and his favorite snack of all&#8230; donuts. Donuts! The very shape of a halo and the heavenliest of pastries! Naturally, the temptation is too great to resist. In his excitement, Stinky topples the Great Refrigerator and all the goodies go falling out...

Join Stinky as he falls from grace in a sinful shower of decadent desserts. Tilt your device around to help him cram in as much as he can before he hits bottom!"

Only thirteen reviews so far, 11 four stars or above.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaaaargh! It's Talk Like a Pirate Day, matey! In honor of that, Today's Free App of the Day is *Find the Differences: Pirates*
Originally $1.99



Only three reviews so far, two of which are four stars. Give me a couple minutes, I'll check this one out.

This is a cute little app. No KBAAD today. It's aimed at younger players--the splash screen says "my first games." It has 13 levels, 11 of which can be played at any of three difficulties. The 12th and 13th levels are unlocked by playing all the prior levels at difficulty two and three, respectively. At difficulty one, you have to find five differences, at difficulty two, six differences and at difficulty three, seven differences. Difficulties two and three also add a time element. You get confetti and a round of applause when you win. If you replay a level, the differences are, er, different. At least some of them. I would give it four stars only because there aren't very many images and on the tenth level, in one set of differences, I never could get it to recognize one of the differences; I had to go out and in again to a different set of differences.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Tiki Lavalanche*
Originally $0.99



Only fifteen reviews so far, about evenly distributed between five and one star reviews. The one star reviews complain about in-app purchases, permissions, and fake reviews...though the first few five stars I looked at seemed legit to me... Most reviews that actually talk about game play are good.

It's a physics based game, you remove blocks to allow gold to drop; you must remove the wood without allowing the gold to drop into the lava. I enjoyed it--it's a kind of logic puzzle.

The structure is familiar--additional levels are unlocked as you succeed at earlier levels. You get one, two or three stars or fail depending on how many gold bars drop into the lava. I'm about 1/3 of the way through Pack 1, which has 45 levels. Additional packs are unlocked as you earn stars through game play. My rule for playing these kinds of games is I don't advance until I have three stars on each level. So, I should have 45 stars at the end of the first level, which should unlock level 2, which only requires 35 stars.

Works without WiFi. The only in-app purchases I've found so far are optional, to instantly unlock all levels.

Per Ann's comment, *not compatible with Fire HD*.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Going to note here that it is not showing as compatible with my Fire HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann!  I'll add that to the blog entry.

Maybe I need a Fire HD after all....  

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I got awoken out of a dead sleep last night because of in-app purchases.... someone "needed" berries for a monster to the tune of like $100. That would be what she was doing with her Fire hiding in his rooms last night.... sigh. If only he had let me actually go thru the parental controls that are on there and lock it down more. 

So I'm only doing games withOUT in-app purchases for her now!


----------



## Seamonkey

I see we are back to teeth and crazy eyed apps...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *AWEsum!*
Originally $0.99



Only twelve reviews so far, eight of them four star and above.

It's apparently a Tetris variation, cubes with numbers drop from the sky and you must pair them with other cubes to equal a predetermined number and thus prevent the wall from building up to the top of the screen.

I traded in my Fire yesterday pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I did not have time for a long test but the cubes drop in pairs, at least as long as I played. The sum goal changes periodically during the game. I think it would be a fun way to practice adding two digits quickly while also thinking about matching and manipulating the blocks. It worked well on my Fire.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

OH math games - HA, i'm all over that one!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the great feedback for your fellow members! Be sure to check the blog to see who I quoted. 

http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/09/kindle-fire-free-app-of-day-awesum.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Hero Mages!*
Originally $2.99



Only three reviews so far, two of them four star and above.

_Hero Mages is a turn-based tactical strategy fantasy game that combines the fun of role playing games (RPGs) with competitive and cooperative cross-platform multiplayer gameplay. Designed and developed by a single individual driven to share his passion for gaming with the world, Hero Mages also blends the best elements of tabletop miniature and collectible card games.

Hero Mages is played from a top-down perspective allowing the player full visibility over the battlefield. Each player commands a party of three fantasy heroes, including a powerful mage. Equipped with a set of dice and a hand of cards representing magical spells, players take turns commanding their party of heroes. With the power to unleash the wrath of the elements, summon heinous creatures, and manipulate the world itself, the player's mage is their ultimate hero as they leverage skill, politics, and luck to eliminate their enemies and emerge victorious!_

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog!

Because the FAOTD has so few reviews and I'm unable to test it, plus we haven't had one in awhile, I'm offering a KindleBoards Alternaate App of the Day (KBAAD): MapQuest



This is a mapping program. You must have an Internet connection for it to work, so it won't work for en route navigation unless you have a hot spot. However, it works very well for route planning, and was able (edited to correct ) to locate me within a few hundred yards of my location using WiFi triangulation. It needs the signal to download the actual map data, and you cannot cache the map data as you can, for example, on the Google maps app on the iPad. My only real quibble with the program is that, if you do create a route, there doesn't seem to be a way to save the route instructions for use when you are actually travelling. If one of you knows of a way, let me know!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Pair-Up*
Originally $2.99



Only two reviews so far, one five and one four stars. Remarkably, neither seems to be by the developer.... This is designed for kids ages four and up.

_Pair-Up is an addictive educational game that will keep your child engaged while developing their cognitive skills, including language, quantitative and reasoning skills development.

With over 300 unique questions, and high definition gorgeous graphics your child can enjoy hours of gameplay. In addition a lot of the questions are randomly generated so each time the game is played the question will be a bit different and challenging even if it was already solved before.

The game includes 3 main categories, "Visual Perception", "Quantitative Reasoning" and "Associative Thinking" and in each category we've included a basic and advanced set of questions.

Your child will be presented with a single image and four possible answers of which only one is correct. Drag the right answer to the empty frame and you'll advance to the next question in the set. Complete the whole set of questions and you'll be awarded with up to 3 stars depending on your performance._

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog!

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

There are currently 28 reviews and a 4 star rating. The game worked well on my Fire. The app says the names and responses (Try again, Excellent, Very good, etc.) in English. The interface is simple and should be easy for young children. I tried the easy set of each of the categories and liked that multiple tries were allowed to find the answer. The only category I thought could be improved of the ones I tried was "Who eats what?" as some animals eat more than one thing. For example, rabbits eat grass as well as carrots and chickens eat leaves as well as seeds. There is access to the Market to buy other apps by this developer but that is protected by a 4 digit simple addition problem which should protect for the child ages intended for this app but not for older ones. I give this four stars and will let my grandnieces play it next time I see them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Anna!

And, forgot to mention, I've moved the discussion of good notes apps for the Fire here. Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!

Today's Free App of the Day is *Evac HD*
Originally $1.99



This is a Pac-man style game (kinda-sorta). The graphics are definitely reminiscent. 









You move the little character through mazes. There is apparently some kind of story line.

Right now there are 23 customer reviews, 12 of them five star. The poor reviews talk about poor controls and the screen being partly cut off. One talks about permissions. Though there is a complaint about too many developer reviews, I only found one that I could definitely attribute to the developer.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog!

I actually like the graphics, so I think I'll get this one. (My brother's Fire is still on my account, so I can still take advantage of the FAOTD! Yay!)

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Moto Mania*
Originally $0.99



This is a motorcycle/dirt bike racing game. Product description: _Race your way through dozens of levels in this physics based ragdoll dirt bike game. Tilt your device and use the accelerometer to lean your rider to perform back flips, front flips and to stick that perfect landing.

Choose your bike color and custom wheels. Race in a city, country, and Egypt location. In the country you will have to tackle huge ramps, loops, massive jumps, bridges, treacherous cliffs and much more. Use hidden mine shaft entrances for shortcuts or alternate routes. _

Only 8 reviews so far; two of the five star reviews seem to be by the developer. The one and two star reviews talk about poor graphics and gameplay. So, today we have a KBAAD:



This is a travel app; I've used this app on my iPad. It does a good job, ad-supported, of letting you track incoming flights, get your gate information, etc. The product description says it "lets you check flight arrival and departure times, view a flight's altitude and speed, save trip details, and see airport delay maps."










There is a paid version for $0.99

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! By the way, you can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks for the KBAAD. We're flying out next month to see DS#2 graduate from Marine boot-camp @MCRD San Diego. Will see if this helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Congrats to DS#2 and to the whole family, BT!  Let us know what you think of it...I've used a paid app for this, and I was pleasantly surprised when I (later) found the free iPhone version of this for a friend, how good it is.  I haven't tried the Android version...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Quiet Please!*
Originally $0.99












This is a throwback to the 8-bit graphic games of the early PC...and pretty well reviewed--32 reviews and over 20 of them are five star, only four one star reviews. Best (most entertaining) one-star review:
What is the problem? Only one play? That is RETARTED WHAT IS THE PROBLEM?! ONLY ONE PLAY?!?! THAT IS RETARTED!!!!!!!

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! By the way, you can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I tried *Quiet Please!* and would give it 2 1/2 stars. While this simple quest game might be fun for early readers, the text is displayed for such a short time that it would be difficult for them to read, especially with the pixilated font. The idea is cute but the execution is not. OK if free but I would be disappointed if I paid for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Annalog!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Annalog!
> 
> Betsy


You are welcome. I added another sentence above after I reviewed it on Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Pick-a-Piggy*
Originally $0.99



Yes, more bug-eyes and teeth. Not in the actual game, however!

This is a well-reviewed game (26 reviews, 20 of the five star, only two below three star at this point).

You apparently catapult and bounce Pong the toy piggy to get him or her to new locations. The graphics shown in the pictures looks good. One one-star review mentions it not working on the Kindle Fire, but I suspect operator error. Or alcohol, after reading the review. 

Ominously, the sponsored ad from Ask.com is for "Pig Picking" which involves roasting a whole pig and picking it for barbecue... 

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Kids Word World*
Originally $0.99



Product description:


> This is an educational and entertaining game for your kids (even for adults) to learn English words.
> 
> How to play: Drag and drop to arrange the letters in the correct order to make up a word.
> 
> The game has 3 difficult levels:
> - The first one: Hint: the right order is in gray. You just drag and drop the right letters here.
> - The second one: Hint: There is no gray letters in right order, but when you drop a letter in the right place, it will be stick here otherwise it will not.
> - The third one: There is no hint at all: no gray letters, no stick effect. You have to find right order yourself.


This is game geared at young children. Not well reviewed; only four reviews--two four star, one two star and one one star that complained about a bug in the game. One of the four stars also mentioned a bug. Time for a KBAAD....



We've had queries in the past about PDF readers that would allow simple markups. This is Adobe's own reader for PDF files. Features include:



> Easily mark up PDF content with the freehand drawing tool or the highlight, strikethrough, and underline annotation tools
> Add comments anywhere in your PDF file with sticky notes or Add Text tool
> Fill out PDF forms
> Use the new Ink Signature tool to sign any PDF document using your finger
> Send PDF files to others for electronic signing using Adobe EchoSign
> For more information, see the Reader Mobile blog at http://blogs.adobe.com/readermobile/


I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, DW; let us know how you like it!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I've had the Adobe Reader on my Fire for a long time. I haven't tried to do any markup or anything, but as a PDF reader it is _much_ better than the built-in reader! Definitely worth getting. I don't know of a way to make it the default though, so you have to start it up and browse to the file you want, rather than tapping the file from the Documents view.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Pigments*
Originally $0.99

All the product description says is that it's a puzzle game where you connect the colors by painting between them. It's not well reviewed.



Instead of a KBAAD today, I invite our members to post their favorite free apps as alternatives! They can be prior KBAADs or other Free apps that you love. We've got a lot of new members who maybe missed earlier discussions!

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A favorite free App is Pandora radio:



Great for long car rides (assuming a 3G/4G connection) or just to have music on while you're working or whatever at home. . . .start with one artist or song and let Pandora build a playlist around it. You can down vote a song if it picks one you don't like. If you upvote a song it will find more like that. Pretty cool.

Similar, I understand, to Spotify  though that's not one I've used.

There's also iHeartRadio  which wil help you find live radiostations with the format yo uprefer . . . .say talk, rather than country. I'm not clear whether it actually picks up the station -- I assume it can if they broadcast on the internet and you have 3G.


----------



## Annalog

I am enjoying playing Pigments so far. Part of the puzzle is figuring out the rules. I give it 3.5 5 stars because it takes two steps for each undo (activate bottom menu and then Back button) the undo problem has been resolved and no reset (or I have not found it yet). So far I have unlocked three "worlds". Interesting logic game but not for the easily frustrated. 

ETA: The more I play this logic game, the more I like it. 

Second ETA: My 11 year old granddaughter enjoyed playing this and made it to level eight by the end of a car ride today.

Third ETA: Changed the number of stars.


----------



## BTackitt

I'll submit 

670 reviews rated 4.5 stars.


----------



## CegAbq

What does the paid version get you that you don't get with the free version? (If you know)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Mole Word*
Originally $0.99



Teeth, but at least he has sunglasses so we can't see the bug eyes.... 

The product description says:



> No more boring word games! Discover words, beat the clock, unlock the vault, collect gems, and uncover the top-secret Mole Word!
> 
> Mole Word is the fun, fast-paced word game for all ages that's easy to pick up, but impossible to put down!
> 
> Form words from letters anywhere on the game board to unlock the vault and collect the treasure! But uh-oh, It looks like you've got a mole in your midst! Watch out for Shades the Spy Mole as he tries to put a hole in your plan and steal the treasure for himself!
> 
> Earn huge bonuses by using power-ups and making big words! Collect confidential briefcases to uncover the top-secret "Mole Word!"
> 
> Mole Word is the ONLY Complete & Professional Quality mole-themed word game on the App Store!
> 
> Features:
> 
> • Fun, fast-pace gameplay
> • Cool power-ups
> • Two game modes: Timed and causal play
> • Uncover the secret "Mole Word" for a huge point bonus!
> • 5 beautifully hand drawn levels
> • Fast app resume - stop playing anytime and pick up right where you left off!
> 
> If you're a fan of Bookworm, Text Twist, Crossword, WordSearch, Word Mole, Bejeweled, Hangman, Words with Friends, or Scrabble, you'll love Mole Word!


I particularly liked this part from the product description:
*Mole Word is the ONLY Complete & Professional Quality mole-themed word game on the App Store!
*

One of the reviews also compared the app favorably to Bookworm. Well reviewed after six reviews.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

BTackitt said:


> I'll submit
> 
> 670 reviews rated 4.5 stars.


I've been playing this pretty much non stop since getting it yesterday. I'd easily give it 4 or 5 stars. Very addictive, you earn coins from winning them as they fall, or, as you play, you get 1 coin every 30 seconds, 1 coin every 9 minutes that you are not playing. there is a way to buy coins ingame, but I have not needed this option at all and I'm on level 18 now. if you win prizes you can sell them for more coins too. DH & I drove up to see DS#1 yesterday, 2 hour drive each way in the rain, and I was just fine playing this for most of the drive.


----------



## Dragle

Got Mole Word as I like word games.  This is a fun one.  It has both a timed and untimed mode, which is nice because sometimes I want to relax and not be stressed about time running out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Critter Escape*
Originally $0.99



Bug eyes, no teeth!

The product description says:
_Escape from a secret research facility in this stealth-based adventure game. Play as a test specimen and work your way through the corridors of Welk Tower, avoiding guards and collecting items. Intuitive controls and comical animations make Critter Escape a game that any player can enjoy_

Well reviewed after 13 reviews, though it's possible that all the five star reviews but one are from the developer... No one star reviews. One two star complains about not being able to download the app; a three star complains about the controls. Few permissions.

We'll check in after this FAOTD has been downloaded a few times.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Dream-E*
Originally $0.99



No bug eyes, no teeth, at least!

The product description says:
If you don't remember your dreams, don't worry. Do you remember the last time you had an unusual experience that made you think 'I must be dreaming'? For example, when you were fascinated or mesmerized by a certain person, an article of clothing, or a piece of music; by a scene from your life that left you with a great impression; or when you caught yourself doing something that was unusual or unexpected of you.
These happenings are significant, and Dream-e can guide you to explore them just as if they were a dream.

Not very well reviewed after only 19 reviews, and it's pretty clear that most, if not all, of the five star reviews are on the behalf of the developer. I tried to find another dream-type app that had more than a few reviews that was also at least somewhat well rated, but no go.

So today's KBAAD is a billiards/pool game: Pool Mania



4 1/2 stars after 40 reviews.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Testing Dream-E on a short dream I would give it 4 stars. It is a dream log where the dreams can be named and dated. The analysis is Soul-E asking questions about elements you identify and it builds the analysis from your replies. It also supplies some associations that are already available such as flying:freedom and flying:flow.  Based on the description inside the app, it appears that this builds an expert system decision tree. The app allows for analysis of multiple elements in the dream.  I am looking forward to using this to record my dreams and thinking about what they are telling me about myself. The app asks questions and I do the analysis. I can see it being more helpful the more it is used (a feature of expert systems that "learn" by adding to the decision tree).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Arcana Defender*
Originally $1.99



From a review:


> The object of the game is to defend the Princess Arcana as her ghost. Oh, she can defend herself too but needs help. She starts out with a gun called Chastity with 5 bullets. You play as her Ghost Wizard who cannot die and you are equipped with an arsenal of spells to defend her. But 5 bullets won't keep her safe for long if you let to many baddies get past you.
> 
> The peaceful background music makes you think you're in for an easy time of it, but you're not. It plays like Plants vs Zombies. Monsters come at you slowly at first but then in longer columns and the monsters get bigger and harder to kill. Then comes the really big Boss(es). Yikes!


It sounds good. The reviews today are pretty good--at this point, nine customer reviews, six of them four stars and above. There are some complaints about permissions and the file size, but comments about the game play are generally good.

As I've mentioned, I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can also easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Gold Mine*
Originally $0.99





> It's 1849, and there's gold in those hills! Fetch gold, diamonds, and other treasure from mines out in the Old West using your trusty hook.
> 
> Based on the original arcade classic "Gold Miner", Gold Mine introduces some new twists to this old favorite. In this version, you each level is completely independent of the previous level, so you can always go back to where you left off without starting at the beginning.
> 
> Also, in this version, you may visit the General Store at any time to buy things for your miner, like dynamite, strength tonic, a rock field guide, and other fun things. In higher levels, you may purchase multiple items of the same type (like dynamite), and some speciality items that you'll find out about soon enough!
> 
> Timing and coordination are key in this game that pits you against the clock as you race to reach your $ goal!


Not well reviewed, but most of the bad reviews seem to be about the difficulty, not the game play. Some mention the permissions.

29 reviews, 14 of them are one star. Here's a KBAAD:



This is a hidden object game, well reviewed.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Alphabet Car*
Originally $0.99



_Alphabet Car is a fun way to learn letters, words, and spelling. It's great for little ones and involves visual, auditory, and kinesthetic learning styles and strengthens hand-eye coordination. While you journey and learn, enjoy upbeat music, colorful 3D graphics, and more than 40 different levels._

Well reviewed with 35 reviews at this point. Only three one star reviews. They do mention permissions and ads within the games.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Dante's Inferno*
Originally $0.99



This well reviewed (though with only 13 reviews so far) game is actually based on Dante's Inferno. It is a Diablo-style game, for those for whom that means something.

Some of the reviews mention problems with the controls.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is *Pigments*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> All the product description says is that it's a puzzle game where you connect the colors by painting between them. It's not well reviewed.
> 
> 
> ...





Annalog said:


> I am enjoying playing Pigments so far. Part of the puzzle is figuring out the rules. I give it 3.5 5 stars because it takes two steps for each undo (activate bottom menu and then Back button) the undo problem has been resolved and no reset (or I have not found it yet). So far I have unlocked three "worlds". Interesting logic game but not for the easily frustrated.
> ...


I think I am addicted to Pigments! I have unlocked 5 of the 6 "worlds", cleared the first three worlds, and unlocked two of the three bonus Gridplay items. I am going to be adding a review for this game on Amazon. I am very glad I have this on my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Edge*
Originally *$2.99*



Game is well reviewed (though with only 16 reviews so far, 11 of them are four stars and above.)

Product description:
_Mobigame's multi-awarded and critically acclaimed game is back! Develop your telekinetic strength by pushing a Cube within a geometric universe. Platforms, enigmas and reflexes combine to make EDGE a rich and very comprehensive game. _

Some of the reviews mention problems with the controls.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Edge is the most awesome game!!

I bought it gladly at full price when I could - the developer was in a battle with a patent troll over the Edge name. It is an interesting read if you care to dig into it, but do get the game!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TraceyC/FL said:


> Edge is the most awesome game!!
> 
> I bought it gladly at full price when I could - the developer was in a battle with a patent troll over the Edge name. It is an interesting read if you care to dig into it, but do get the game!!!


Thanks, Tracey! I've added your comment to our blog post about the app!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Oh. Does that make me famous LOL!!

My kids still play this game - and they have devices with hundreds of choices on them. It is a bummer that Cross Fingers isn't available at Amazon (don't know if it is iOS exclusive right now?), that is another that is a fav by the same developer.

I snagged it for the friends kindle - whom my kids were teaching to play on Wednesday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, Tracey, you're officially now famous, LOL!

Today's Free App of the Day is *Wacky Sound Effects*
Originally *$0.99*



0nly five reviews. One one star review says it locked up their phone. EDIT: 10 reviews now, all the new ones since becoming the FAOTD have been one star; I've added a KBAAD below.

Product description:
_Wacky Sound Effects will bring that much needed wackiness to your Android device. Fire off more than 50 sound effects to annoy your friends and confuse your enemies. This app's collection includes Applause, Bike Horn, Fog Horn, Rubber Duck, Hello Baby, and more. The simple design is fast loading and not bogged down with slow loading graphics and boring sounds._

And now for today's KBAAD, Six Towers:

Six Towers also only has ten reviews, but they're much higher and this is currently no. two in the Free Appstore:


Product description:
_Build Six Towers of colored bricks with minimal number of moves.

Each tower is made from 7 bricks of different size. You can take a brick from the top of any column and drop it at the empty space or put on top of larger brick of the same color.

You can play 12 puzzles from the Free Level Pack or try to solve challenging 50 US towers. Take a part in Daily Cup - 3 online fresh puzzles every day.

Only in this release play any of MILLION puzzles for free! Remember, it is a solitaire levels and some of them may be insolvable._

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Amazon says this is NOT compatible with my Fire!?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Amazon says this is NOT compatible with my Fire!?


Yep. . . . .Six Towers above is compatible with the original Fire but not the HD. At this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann...I don't have a Fire HD on my account, just my brother's Fire...so it showed as compatible to that.

Today's Free App of the Day is *Big Brain Quiz Gold*
Originally *$5.99* 



27 customers reviews, two star average. Most of the one star reviews have to do with Open Feint and permissions.

From the product description:
_Do you want to know more? Welcome to Big Brain Quiz!

Where is the deepest lake?
Which animals hibernate in winter?
Who is the director of "Forest Gump"?
Stollen, the sweet bread with dried fruits and nuts, covered with icing sugar, originated in which country?

Find the answers to these and lot more questions from almost every field of knowledge.
Improve your brain power in a race against time with more than 2500 questions from different categories.

Test your skills and compete against players from around the world via the newly implemented Open Feint. 
Enjoy learning with the best looking quiz ever with smooth animations, pleasing sounds and intuitive interface. 
_

And so we have today's KBAAD, Jewels Legend:



Currently 3rd in the Free App Store, 33 reviews, 31 of them four stars and above.

Product description:
_A classic hexagon Match-3 game launch on Android Market.
Your mission is to win the Jewels Star. Pass the levels and try to get all stars in each level.

Features:
- More than 200 levels and multiple pretty scenes in the game.
- Match 4 jewels can win a bomb and 1 lighting.
- Match 5 jewels can win color-changing jewels and 2 lightings.
- Eliminate 20 jewels continuously at bottom board can win 1 lighting.
- The jeweled bomb can eliminate the jewels around.
- The Color-changing jewel can eliminate jewels in any color.
- The Timing Jewel can extend the playing time.
- The lightning Jewel can eliminate jewels in one row.
- For the chained jewel, you can eliminate the jewels inside to unlock it.
- For the ice jewel, you can eliminate the jewels around to release it._

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Per Amazon, compatible with Fire HD and Galaxy Tab 7.


----------



## D/W

Sometime during the day today, Amazon changed the FAOTD to Barnyard Mahjong HD. It's rated 4.6 out of 5 and currently has 52 reviews. The apps Betsy mentioned are still free too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Dreamweaver!
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome. Those farm animals are cute! No bug eyes and no teeth.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bejazzled*
Originally *$0.99*



9 customers reviews, eight of them four stars and above.

From the product description:
_Match 3 gameplay meets word game and it's Bejazzled! Wordsmiths and puzzle masters, Bejazzled is the exciting new word puzzle game, from Sungift Games. This superb match 3 word puzzle game provides hours of fun, exercises the brain, and includes a fantastic jazz music soundtrack.

Choose from three different game modes. Classic mode lets you simply complete words and earn points, whereas in Action mode you play against the clock. Fill the blanks before your time runs out and gain bonus time. Endless mode provides hours of fun, and you simply cannot lose.

Bejazzled offers more than 500,000 words in 10 different languages. Build your vocabulary while simultaneously learning a new language. Furthermore, Bejazzled supports OpenFeint integration. Compete to own the leaderboards._

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Speed Math Trainer*
Originally *$2.99*



7 customers reviews, one of them four stars. Average two stars at this point. I give the app a bonus star for not having any fake five star reviews. 

This is a math quiz game.

From the product description:
_See how you score in basic math in less than one minute, and start improving immediately with Speed Math Trainer. With practice and mental exercise, getting very good at math becomes easier, the ability to concentrate becomes stronger, and confidence builds. Increased confidence can then lead to success in life._

I feel another KBAAD coming...watch this space. OK, here it is: *Ninja Fishing*



409 customer reviews, 386 of them four stars and above.

_Sharpen your swords and swing your rods - it's time to fish...the NINJA way!

Otoro, a fitness challenged ninja, might not be the best fighter, but he sure has mad skills when it comes to fishing!

Cast your hook as deep as possible into the ocean, then use the tilt controls to reel back as many fish as you can. Finally, use the katana-powered touch technology to slice the scaly fish right out of the sky for maximum gold profit (watch out for the Dynamites)._

The negative reviews talk about in-app purchases.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Ninja fishing.  Really. Allllllllrighty then.  

It's not *exactly* got bug eyes, at least....well, maybe dead bug eyes.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> Ninja fishing. Really. Allllllllrighty then.


My thoughts exacty. And yet its got lots of good reviews.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Magic Coral*
Originally *$0.99*



_Swim your fish through the the coral filled ocean and gather magic coral to help free your fish friends in MAGIC CORAL! Smash through obstacles with upgrades or swim as your favorite sea creature. Watch out for sharks, or other underwater hazards! How far can YOU swim? _

So-so reviews; a lot of one star reviews that complain about fake reviews and in-app purchases; the few 5 star I looked at didn't seem inherently fake, so who knows?

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Tumble Eggs*
Originally *$0.99*



_A hen has been left on the beam of a farm house by a careless worker while the egg basket remains on the ground. Can the hen lay her eggs into the basket? She'll need your help! Rack your brains and apply your physics knowledge to move every possible equipment: a spring, a wood board, a conveyor belt... and more.

Your goal is to get as many eggs into the basket as you can. Can you help the hen?_

Only eight reviews so far; most are either one star or five star. Most the one star complain about permissions, one about game play. One five star looks to be the developer; one is for being the first FAOTD reviewer. 

Others compare it to Angry Birds and Cut The Rope, which aren't really similar.  is it just me, or those eggs a little creepy?

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is *Tumble Eggs*
> ...
> is it just me, or those eggs a little creepy?
> ...
> Betsy


It is not just you -- those eggs are creepy! Also, a hen who does not get down from a beam on her own wants to be left alone. Her bug eyes imply that there is something scary just off screen. I am staying far away from this one.


----------



## pvaughan008

LOL, I like this review of Tumble Eggs (by Zanthalia):

"The game is a cute little physics game, if you like that sort of thing. Not really my shtick but well done for what it is. Four stars for the game, and a fifth for having the courage to let it be an FAOTD and tank its ratings."

Five stars despite not being entirely sold? When my game comes up for FAOTD, I want Zanthalia to review it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wondered what you'd think of yesterday's app, Anna!

Today's Free App of the Day is *Final Freeway*
Originally *$0.99*



A racing game....

Only fifteen reviews so far; there are several five star ratings that are actually about game play and do not seem to be from the developer. One one star from someone to protest one of the five star reviews. 

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Call of Atlantis (Premium)*
Originally *$4.99*



A very well reviewed combination Match-3 and Adventure game. 44 reviews, 41 of them four stars and above. Only two one star reviews.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Manic Math*
Originally *$0.99*



A very well reviewed Tetris-style game which adds in simple math problems to clear a row. 20 reviews, 15 five star. Three one star address not working a different device, not liking the game, and the inclusion of Open Feint.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

darnit. I missed yesterdays! I love that game on iOS. HMPH.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TraceyC/FL said:


> darnit. I missed yesterdays! I love that game on iOS. HMPH.


$0.99, Tracey.  The link still works! 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Total Pool*
Originally *$1.29*

For those channelling their inner Minnesota Fats:



Only nine reviews so far, but most of them good, though I haven't checked to see how many are developer reviews. The couple of bad reviews did talk about gameplay, however. The product description says "simply the best pool game in the world" and the reviews seem to dispute that. 

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> $0.99, Tracey.  The link still works!


No i wanted the Atlantis one - it is $2.99??

And, since it isn't my account, i'm not getting yelled at for spending his money!! LOL!!


----------



## Toby

Sounds like fun. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Kid's Animal Piano*
Originally *$1.99*



Only 11 reviews so far, but most of them good.  A kid's piano game aimed at preschooler's I think.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *The Mordis*
Originally *$1.99*



Only five reviews so far, but not good.  A puzzle style adventure game. Game play and permissions mentioned in the negative reviews. This had three reviews when I first saw it, and the two added since then have been bad. A KBAAD's a-coming!

OK, in the spirit of Hallowe'en, this app for those with younger kids or the young at heart--decorate your own jack-o-lantern:



I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## carolineluvs2rt

Most are for games, so I forget to look. I love the Pandora App, though. I am still learning to navigate all the features on my Fire. Love it, but mostly use it to read books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

carolineluvs2rt said:


> Most are for games, so I forget to look. I love the Pandora App, though. I am still learning to navigate all the features on my Fire. Love it, but mostly use it to read books.


Welcome, Caroline!

Yes, most are for games, but Amazon gives us a utility or other app occasionally. The Pandora App is a good one!

betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Caroline, I learned the lesson.. the day I skip is invariably the day when they have a great deal on a productivity app  or something I really do want!  So I check every day and sometimes they change the free app during the day as well..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And when we have a bonus app, it's frequently a productivity app!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Yes!  And it is greatly appreciated! Anmd snagged.. so I check in.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Nuke Your Neighbor*
Originally *$0.99*



Only nine reviews so far but six of them are some kind of bogus conversation that I reported to Amazon.  The remaining three are all over the place, though two complain about permissions. An Uno-like card game without instructions, one review calls it.

So, here's a KBAAD: Pocket

This is an app I use a lot on both my Fire (when I had it) and on my iPad:



It lets you save web articles to your device for reading later. I found it very easy to use and quite useful. Several other news aggregators integrate it for offline saving.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Word Link*
Originally *$1.99*



44 reviews so far, over four star average. A few reviews talk about the Fire freezing up after half an hour.

Word matching game; you apparently try to come up with the word that the game is expecting to match the current word?

I've been reading over the reviews and, really, even the good ones seem kind of sketchy. So here's a bonus pick since I can't actually test out Word Link. I was pleased to see that the free version of Bad Piggies was finally released a couple of days ago:



This is an Angry Birds spinoff.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I notice that icon says "Free HD", and I've read that some apps are not compatible with the new Fire HD.  Do the old and new Fires require different versions of each app?  I'd hate to have to worry about figuring out every time I get an app from the Amazon store whether it will work or not, especially since they are coming out with so many different models of the Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> I notice that icon says "Free HD", and I've read that some apps are not compatible with the new Fire HD. Do the old and new Fires require different versions of each app? I'd hate to have to worry about figuring out every time I get an app from the Amazon store whether it will work or not, especially since they are coming out with so many different models of the Fire.


Dragle, good question.

Some apps require separate versions, some apparently don't; as members have reported using some of their prior purchased Fire apps on their HD models. I don't have an HD (yet), but I can tell you that both of today's apps work on the original Fire, as there is one registered to my account. The apps I post here will always be accessible by at least the original Fire because I can check that.

Folks, please chime in anytime you see one that doesn't work for the Fire HD.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW, the Word game shows as compatible with both Fires, as well as my phone and tablet (Razr and Xoom).

Oddly, the piggies game is compatible with both Fires but neither the phone or the tablet.

When you click the link and go to the page -- it will tell you at the right which of your registered devices it will work on.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is *Nuke Your Neighbor*
> Originally *$0.99*
> 
> 
> 
> Only nine reviews so far but six of them are some kind of bogus conversation that I reported to Amazon.  The remaining three are all over the place, though two complain about permissions. An Uno-like card game without instructions, one review calls it.
> 
> So, here's a KBAAD: Pocket
> 
> This is an app I use a lot on both my Fire (when I had it) and on my iPad:
> 
> 
> 
> It lets you save web articles to your device for reading later. I found it very easy to use and quite useful. Several other news aggregators integrate it for offline saving.
> 
> I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


So I just got my Fire HD today. I ordered Pocket and it says I have purchased it (it's free) and to look in my LIbrary. I do not see it. I think it may need to be downloaded by I dont see any way to do so.

I do see on the same page a side bar to download the Amazon App Store to get these apps onto my device. I havent found that to download and presume it's already on my Fire.

Whazzup?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> So I just got my Fire HD today. I ordered Pocket and it says I have purchased it (it's free) and to look in my LIbrary. I do not see it. I think it may need to be downloaded by I dont see any way to do so.
> 
> I do see on the same page a side bar to download the Amazon App Store to get these apps onto my device. I havent found that to download and presume it's already on my Fire.
> 
> Whazzup?


Hey, Lursa--congrats on the new Fire!

You shouldn't have to download th App Store--that's if you have a non-Amazon Android device.

Look on your Fire--there should be an Apps tab across the top row, as well as Books, Music, Video, etc. If you tap on the Apps tab you should see a list of Apps that are either in the Cloud or on your Device. Typically, when you purchase an App via the computer, it becomes available to you in the cloud and you can then download it to your device. You may have to sync and check for items.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Lursa--congrats on the new Fire!
> 
> You shouldn't have to download th App Store--that's if you have a non-Amazon Android device.
> 
> Look on your Fire--there should be an Apps tab across the top row, as well as Books, Music, Video, etc. If you tap on the Apps tab you should see a list of Apps that are either in the Cloud or on your Device. Typically, when you purchase an App via the computer, it becomes available to you in the cloud and you can then download it to your device. You may have to sync and check for items.
> 
> Betsy


Everything else I downloaded...Cloud or apps...downloaded and appeared immediately. This one just doesnt show in the Cloud or my library. Odd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Everything else I downloaded...Cloud or apps...downloaded and appeared immediately. This one just doesnt show in the Cloud or my library. Odd.


I had this issue sometimes. Go to Pocket on the Fire--you can search for it in the app store. (it should still be free.) Try to buy it again. It should tell you you already own it. Then, go to the Cloud in your App Tab and see if it shows up now.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had this issue sometimes. Go to Pocket on the Fire--you can search for it in the app store. (it should still be free.) Try to buy it again. It should tell you you already own it. Then, go to the Cloud in your App Tab and see if it shows up now.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I did that a couple of times. It hasnt show up yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bridge Constructor*
Originally *$0.99*



20 reviews so far, over four star average. Although there are reports that it doesn't work well on the Kindle Fire; despite Amazon's saying it does. Check back here, I'm thinking there will be an alternate pick, either by Amazon or us.

Build a bridge, see if it holds up. Ann, another one for Ed!

This app is supposed to work for the original Fire, though the reviews say not. To tell if it works for your device, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Amazon says this works with the HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks HappyGuy.

I've updated my post to reflect that some reviewers say it doesn't work well on their "Kindles."  So stay tuned for an alternate app.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's called "Bridge Constructor". . . . . . .

I also see this line in the write up:

*Note: The current version has not been optimized for Kindle Fire. There might occur problems on this device. Please test the FREE version (demo) first.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's called "Bridge Constructor". . . . . . .
> 
> I also see this line in the write up:
> 
> *Note: The current version has not been optimized for Kindle Fire. There might occur problems on this device. Please test the FREE version (demo) first.


Thanks, Ann...if I ever forget to change the title or something from the prior day's post, feel free to edit the post for me.

I saw that...sometimes those things are artifacts left over from earlier versions; since Amazon made this a FAOTD, I might have thought it was a new version except that several of the reviews commented on the controls. Which is why I think Amazon may do a do-over. I'm looking for a KBAAD now.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, here's a KBAAD for today. I've used this on my original Fire while I had it and liked it quite a bit:


It's a podcast manager, the free version, and I liked it quite a bit. There's also an upgraded version.

Betsy


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> Yes, I did that a couple of times. It hasnt show up yet.


It showed up this afternoon. ??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  The ways of the Amazon are mysterious, indeed...  Glad it showed up!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Zombie Smasher*
Originally *$0.99*



15 reviews so far, only a three-star average, but the latest reviews have been good and there don't seem to be any developer reviews. A bonus star for that. One game compares it to Plants vs Zombies. Here you throw zombies against the wall. It's a low average but the reviews were good enough that for now, I'm going to hold off on offering a KBAAD. Looking forward to hearing from someone about it!

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if it works for your device, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Ghost Radar Legacy*
Originally *$0.99*



I got excited--550 reviews, 389 of them four stars and above. A game, but a good one, right? Um....yeah....

This app (and apparently it was a prior FAOTD) allows you to "detect and track nearby paranormal activity." 

My favorite reviews:
_Craig Bracken: "The fact that they say they use your phone's input to act as a electromagnetic sensor makes the app a giant lie."_
and
_Mark P "markmarkmarkmark": too many permissions. Ectoplasmic sensors? Protease Detectors? Astral plane coarse and fine location? Come on, devs! Why do you need all this?"
_
Well, it's good for Hallowe'en, I guess....thinking about a KBAAD later.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if it works for your device, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## pvaughan008

Bummed to see a duplicate, when there are apps that need a first crack at it. 

My favorite review is this one:
---
I was interested, but judging from the reviews this must be fake. One reviewer said he had spoken to Steve Jobs, and we all know there's no way in hell Steve Jobs would speak through an Android phone.
---

LOL. That review was 5 stars though, so I guess the words are reverse psychology, challenging you to buy it and prove them wrong. funny. I have not downloaded the app, but seems like it is made well and offers fun to get all those reviews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pvaughan008 said:


> Bummed to see a duplicate, when there are apps that need a first crack at it.
> 
> My favorite review is this one:
> ---
> I was interested, but judging from the reviews this must be fake. One reviewer said he had spoken to Steve Jobs, and we all know there's no way in hell Steve Jobs would speak through an Android phone.
> ---
> 
> LOL. That review was 5 stars though, so I guess the words are reverse psychology, challenging you to buy it and prove them wrong. funny. I have not downloaded the app, but seems like it is made well and offers fun to get all those reviews.


They've had duplicates from time to time, which is a good thing when it's a good app that people missed the first time out. I've picked up an app or two that I missed the first time around. So I don't mind duplicates. And I'm guessing they picked this one as a duplicate because it's so well reviewed and it was seasonal. I'd rather see a duplicate of a good one than some of the losers they've had lately. 

I liked that review, too!


----------



## Seamonkey

The reviews are the best part


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Witches' Brew*
Originally *$0.99*



Another Hallowe'en themed app. In this one, you help a witch collect items for her potions. Tilt controls. Five reviews so far, three of them four stars and above. Permissions recently changed to be less invasive.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if it works for your device, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Slashing Pumpkins*
Originally *$0.99*



Another Hallowe'en themed game app. This is kinda like Fruit Ninja...fruit falls and you slash it as it falls, but the reviews say the graphics aren't very good and there's a bug. It's only got 11 reviews so far, but four of them are 1 star, and only one is a five star.

So, we have a Hallowe'en KBAAD to stay in the spirit of the week. *Garfield's Defense: Attack of the Food Invaders*. Who doesn't love a little Garfield? Well, maybe "little" and "Garfield" don't belong in the same sentence, LOL!



I think this is a regular Garfield app with a Hallowe'en theme added...but it's well reviewed and free! 557 reviews, 448 of them four stars and above.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if it works for your device, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Halloween Mahjong*
Originally *$0.99*



Another Hallowe'en themed game app. A Mahjong game. Fairly well reviewed; 17 of 23 reviews at this point are four star and above. A couple reviews mention some slight bugs.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if it works for your device, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## mark1529

i'm so tired of the halloween apps


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It'll be over soon!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

mark1529 said:


> i'm so tired of the halloween apps


Agreed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mark1529 said:


> i'm so tired of the halloween apps


Not to worry. . .soon enough they'll start the Christmas apps.


----------



## BTackitt

FWIW I love the Halloween apps.. it's my favorite time of the year.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not to worry. . .soon enough they'll start the Christmas apps.


I was thinking the same thing.

I'm just not that into games, I'd prefer productivity apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you want productivity apps, please join me in using the Contact page on Amazon to provide that feedback.  Every couple months, I send in a complaint.  Usually there is a productivity app not long after.  Some of them are terrible, but....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is...wait for it....another Halloween game app *Face Frenzy: Monster Edition*
Originally *$0.99*



Yes, another Hallowe'en themed game app. And not good. Don't look too closely at the picture, as it hints at the goal of the game. Only four reviews at this point with a two star average.

So to pacify the KB natives, who were getting somewhat restless, we have not one but two KBAADs today, both productivity apps.

The first one, *Speaktoit Assistant*:


Adds Siri-like capability to your Kindle Fire. Clearly, you'll need the HD version, which has a microphone, to speak to it, but it can be used with a non HD Fire by typing in questions. Well reviewed with 426 of 473 reviews four stars and above.

Edited to add: It appears you need Google Voice for this--see this other thread where Ann did some testing:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,131254.0.html

And, *Note Everything*:


for simple notes. If you have a device with a microphone (Fire HD), you can speak to add a note. Well reviewed with 31 out of 40 reviews four stars and above.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if it works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## GeckoFriend

Two interesting apps; thanks Betsy.


----------



## mark1529

Ann in Arlington said:


> Not to worry. . .soon enough they'll start the Christmas apps.


good one..........


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Appreciate the heads up on the productivity apps!


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Thanks Betsy, I haven't been downloading the free apps that are games lately, but definitely picked up the productivity apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad you all like the bonus apps!  

Amazon's FAOTD is free only the day it is announced, but the bonus apps I find for you are generally long-term freebies, so if you miss one the day I announced it, you can pick it up later!  I try to find the good ones.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

All three of today's apps show compatible with the Fire HD and the 7 inch version of the Galaxy Tab.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is yet another Halloween game app *Wonder Witches*
Originally *$0.99* Cheer up! It's only two more days. 



Yes, another Hallowe'en themed game app. Something involving witches and potions. Probably the best reviewed one we've had so far--21 reviews at this point, 15 of them four stars and above, and they're not all by the developer.  You can play this instead of eating the Hallowe'en candy....

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Suzsmarmie

Just wanted everyone to know that Diner Dash for the Fire is available on Amazon and is free (today, anyway). I don't have the super dooper Fire, so not sure if it works for that one.

Thought I'd share...please disregard if in the wrong place at the wrong time..lol!!


----------



## D/W

Here's the link to Diner Dash (Kindle Tablet Edition) that Suzsmarmie mentioned. It is currently highly rated at 4.8 with 66 reviews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is yet another game app *The Haunt* appropriate for Hallowe'en.
Originally *$1.99* Just one more day! 



Well reviewed, 68 of 99 reviews at this point are four stars and above. The several one star reviews are from before today and talk about crashes. It's a point and tap adventure exploration game where you find objects and solve puzzles. I love these types of games and picked it up.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

The Haunt is good if you like hidden object and strategy games. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Pushka!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is sure to please! *It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!* appropriate for Hallowe'en.
Originally *$3.99*



Well reviewed, with 14 of 14 reviews at this point are four stars and above. I love Charlie Brown and picked it up.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr

Oh yeah!  I've got a sick kid on my hands this morning. This will bring a smile for sure. Downloading now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I picked this up. . . . .if it's anything like CB's Christmas, which was a FAotD last Christmas, it should be quite good. . . basically it's the TV special, but interactive.  Very cute and fun.  Great for kids and nostalgic for those of us old enough to remember when it wasn't Halloween unless the Great Pumpkin was on.  I hope they do the Thanksgiving one too. . . . . .

Oh, and it does say it'll go on the HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Lame Game Free App of the Day is *Doodle Sprint, Fly and Jump*
Originally *$0.99*



Well, I think I feel a KBAAD coming. 13 reviews, five of them one star; two were five star and one of those was clearly the developer. Even the blurb was bad..

Typical review: "Not worth free."

Back in a minute with a KBAAD.

OK, this is one of my favorite weather apps. I used this all the time on my Fire.



This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G, so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, at least they've gotten past the Halloween themed junk. 

FWIW, I like the weather app posted as well. . . . . During Sandy I could use it to check the radar picture.  It also has a 'Lifestyle risk' settings. . . it lets me know, theoretically, whether it's a good or bad day for arthritis, cold, flue, migraines, etc. . . . . . . You can set it to monitor all the time ,and temperature and conditions will show when you pull down the menu bar (on the HD, on the regular Fire you just tap).  It also has settings for weather news and alerts and you can set favorite locations to check on the weather where family members are.  It does have ads, but they're fairly unobtrusive. . . .oh, and it can find your location based on WiFi networks, at least on the HD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It would be pretty lame if they were still having Hallowe'en apps...    

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

True. . . but you never can tell. . . . .with Sandy, some places may have postponed Halloween.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ann in Arlington said:


> True. . . but you never can tell. . . . .with Sandy, some places may have postponed Halloween.


Very true.... my friend in NJ says Halloween is now on Saturday night!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> True. . . but you never can tell. . . . .with Sandy, some places may have postponed Halloween.


Well, yeah, but Amazon's on the west coast....they have no excuse.


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, yeah, but Amazon's on the west coast....they have no excuse.
> 
> 
> Betsy


I dunno. . . .was talking to my son today. . .he said he failed Hurricane preparedness -- only has about a gallon of gas in his car, no clean laundry, and hardly any food. But he, at least has power -- and not much of any place to go. _ANYWAY_ he commented that he couldn't even order some clean underwear from Amazon because shipping is delayed.  I asked him if I needed to buy him some and bring it to him this weekend when we go up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> he commented that he couldn't even order some clean underwear from Amazon because shipping is delayed.


Surely not on a digital item, though? 

I had two things from the A that were supposed to be delivered on Tuesday. Both of them were delayed until Wednesday. One was coming from the midwest, I figured the airport closures got it. The other one, according to the tracking, was in Springfield, UPS...and said it was delayed due to "circumstances beyond UPS's control." Was Springfield under water and they never reported it?  I thought maybe they had a power outage or something.  Anyway, it came yesterday, even though the tracking didn't change until after it was delivered. Maybe their computers went down.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Surely not on a digital item, though?
> 
> I had two things from the A that were supposed to be delivered on Tuesday. Both of them were delayed until Wednesday. One was coming from the midwest, I figured the airport closures got it. The other one, according to the tracking, was in Springfield, UPS...and said it was delayed due to "circumstances beyond UPS's control." Was Springfield under water and they never reported it?  I thought maybe they had a power outage or something.  Anyway, it came yesterday, even though the tracking didn't change until after it was delivered. Maybe their computers went down.
> 
> Betsy


Well. . . . if it was the east end of Springfield, toward Huntington, flooding is possible. . . . . but it was probably a power or communications issue.


----------



## mark1529

i use accu weather all the time great program...........thanks


----------



## Seamonkey

I have that version of accu weather and use it.  None of my weather apps ever agree on the temperature but I suppose it depends where they  measure the temp.  I know a few years ago a major weather site insisted on using the temp at the Orange County airport (AKA SNA for Santa Ana or John Wayne) and I simply don't live that close to the airport and in a different city.  And while the airport is technically in Santa Ana, only because of a long spit of land Santa Ana snatched years ago.. the weather is more akin to Costa Mesa or inland Newport Beach.

I like the Sun icon, too.

Way better than agitated stick figures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As the Hippy Dippy Weatherman (George Carlin) used to say:
"I don't know anybody who lives at the airport." 






Betsy


----------



## Toby

I use that weather app on both my Fires, but it does not show up when I pull down from the top, like 1 of the battery apps does. It is in my Apps, so no problem. I got my Fuzzy Fingers today from VA. Yaaayyy!  I guess it depends on the area that your item is shipped from. I survived the Hurricane & last night from 6:30-9:00 PM, I survived hundreds of babies, children, teenagers, adult women, an elderly woman & the 2 children that came back again for more candy! Hurray, Halloween is over!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> I use that weather app on both my Fires, but it does not show up when I pull down from the top, like 1 of the battery apps does.


Open it and then it should show up in the pull down. But I've noticed every time it updates it resets as though it's never been used and disappears from the pull down. There might be a setting that needs to be toggled, too. . . .


----------



## Seamonkey

Toby, when you wake up your Fire (this is the original since that's all I have now), look at the top lefthand corner..  mine displays "Fire Lizard, Lynn's 6th Kindle" and a number which is the number of notifications from apps.

Then sometimes if I wait a beat, it will show something like "65 Sunny", but not always.. and it isn't always so accurate, even for the airport..  

My kind of weather man!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> Toby, when you wake up your Fire (this is the original since that's all I have now), look at the top lefthand corner.. mine displays "Fire Lizard, Lynn's 6th Kindle" and a number which is the number of notifications from apps.
> 
> Then sometimes if I wait a beat, it will show something like "65 Sunny", but not always.. and it isn't always so accurate, even for the airport..
> 
> My kind of weather man!!


Ah! yes. . . it does do that on the original Fire; on the HD you have to pull down the menu to see the report but it does give a cute little icon and description and temperature. It would be good if it just had the temp showing -- does that on my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Virtual City*
Originally *$4.99*



This is one of those sim things--you build a virtual city and it prospers and you build more stuff. I kind of like these and usually pick them up to play until I get distracted by the next one.  (Building Jurassic Park on my iPad right now....) Anyway, 127 out of 144 reviews are four stars and above. The relatively few one stars are mostly that it doesn't work on a specific device and about an upgrade in March that didn't go well. There is also a perma-free version that, like all G5 games, requires that you buy up to advance in the game past a certain point. This is the full version.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than three weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Shown as working on the HD -- I picked this up. .  .when my son was in 8th grade he was part of "Future Engineers of America" competition that used the original Sim City as the basis for the event. . .the idea is to use the software to grow a city and then build a 3D model and, ultimately, present it to a panel of engineers taking into consideration real life concerns like power sources etc.  Their team won the regional competition and got an all expense paid trip to. . . .wait for it. . . .Washington DC!  (Many of you will recall we live in ARLINGTON which is only just across the river.  )

Anyway, it was fun for them and this is still one of the favorite things the Boy likes to play. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, could you test it on both of your Fires just to make sure it downloads and opens?  I have a question about it on the FB page....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Will do. . . download is not particularly fast. . .will pop back when it's loaded. . . . .


8:11 a.m. edit: download on the HD and loaded no problem. Opened as expected -- rather annoying music will have to go, though. 

D/L to the original fire is still ongoing. . .same WiFi network. . . . .


8:18 a.m. edit:  downloaded and installed on the original Fire.  Haven't actually played it, but it seems to work fine.  The music occasionally skips on the OFire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, will pass it on to Kathie on FB with a link to your post.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ann in Arlington said:


> Their team won the regional competition and got an all expense paid trip to. . . .wait for it. . . .Washington DC!  (Many of you will recall we live in ARLINGTON which is only just across the river.  )


HA. My daughter had me enter a contest recently to go to Disneyworld... I told her, if I used all my good luck up on winning a trip that involved a 50 mile car ride and no airplane I was going to be ticked!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, of course, it wasn't a case of luck for the kids. . .they worked really hard. . . . and they did get their trip:  They stayed in a big downtown hotel for the weekend and there were a bunch of events and presentations and tours.  It's just that we none of us had too far to travel.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Building Jurassic Park on my iPad right now....)


Oooo, I want that app! Is that what it's called, Jurassic Park?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, not to hijack the thread with an iPad app...I haven't checked to see if it's on the Fire...

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Ann, I think the weather app did do an update. I think you are on to something. When I have time, I will see if I can find the settings & play with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *BlocksClassic*
Originally $0.99



A well done clone of Breakout, 13 reviews, ten four stars and above, one one-star from someone because it didn't work on their EVO. If you like arcade games, this looks like a good one.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than three weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Topple Drop*
Originally $1.99



OK, we are back to bug eyes and big teeth.  However, the game is reviewed well enough with 8 of 9 reviews four stars and above, and no one star reviews so far. It's a physics type game. One reviewer said it remind him or her of "Cut the Rope." But there are bricks involved instead of rope, apparently.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than three weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_shows as working for the Fire HD -- Ann_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *League of Evil*
Originally $0.99



The game is reviewed well enough with 6 of 8 reviews four stars and above. It's a platform type game. You race along various platforms, killing enemies, getting around obstacles and collecting stuff. Some reviews complain about the controls, others say they're fine.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than three weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_shows as working on the Fire HD -- Ann_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Backflip Madness*
Originally $1.49



The game is reviewed well, not so well...only 7 of 15 reviews four stars and above, and some of those are suspected developer reviews. It's something about doing acrobatic tricks?

There will be a KBAAD in a bit!

OK, I know y'all want productivity apps, but I also know a lot of our members like word games, so I found this well reviewed word game, in case you have to stand in a line today for some reason, it'll give you something to do: *Word Stack* (though it seems familiar to me, did I do this one already, LOL?) 160 of 288 reviews four stars and above. Off to check.



Just in case, here's a second KBAAD, *Stupid Zombies 2*, also good for waiting in line. And maybe for getting out some election day frustration.



This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than three weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_shows as working on the Fire HD -- Ann_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *The Golden Years: Way Out West*
Originally $1.99



The game has received good reviews overall, 7 of 9 reviews four stars and above. One two star and one one star. It's a building sim/time management game set in the west. I do like these kinds of games, so I'm adding it for my Kindle Fire 4G LTE that's going to be here in two weeks!!!!!!!! *calms down*

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (just two weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_shows as working on the Fire HD -- Ann_


----------



## wavesprite

Downloaded and played todays free app: The Golden Years:  Way Out West

It plays well and looks nice on the Fire HD.   I love this kind of game.  The story line is interesting, and so far looksl good to me.  You collect building materials, build residences, collect rent, and then move up levels.  

ETA:  I'm up to level 5, but now I'm stuck, it wants me to build 3 houses, but won't let me....so I don't know how much more frustrating that can be...

ETA II:  OK, I figured out what I was doing wrong.  The water towers need to be placed in the right area to service the houses I needed to build.  It's getting much more fun, but I'm at work, so I need to be careful!! hehe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, wavesprite! I've added your review to the blog!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Chess*
Originally $0.99



The game has received good reviews overall, 7 of 10 reviews four stars and above. It's, well, Chess.  I'm not sure we've had a chess game before; if we have, it's been awhile.

This app works for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (just two weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_shows as working on the Fire HD -- Ann_


----------



## jonathanmoeller

Chess is the first free app in a long time that I've liked!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jonathanmoeller said:


> Chess is the first free app in a long time that I've liked!


I thought it might appeal to some of our members. Have you tried it, Jonathan? Is it a good Chess app?

Betsy


----------



## menette

Thanks for the info on the chess app. Would have never thought of looking for one on Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

menette said:


> Thanks for the info on the chess app. Would have never thought of looking for one on Kindle.


Note that this is for the Kindle Fire, an Android device, not the eInk Kindles. There may be an eInk chess game, I haven't looked.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Kinito Ninja*
Originally $0.99



The game has received good reviews overall, 7 of 7 reviews four stars and above; none of them seem to be developer reviews. It's a platform game, run and jump over obstacles. Done in a comic book format; each page is one level. Or so the app page and reviews say.

We haven't had a KBAAD for a couple of days, and I know people are desperate for some non-games. In honor of all the holidays coming up, and all the cooking some of us will be doing, I've got a cooking KBAAD for today. Just because. I had this on my original Fire and also on my iPad. A nice recipe app, the *Allrecipes.com Dinner Spinner*. There's also a Pro version for $2.99, don't know what the difference is. Bon Apetit!



Both of these apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (under two weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_Both show as working on the HD --Ann_


----------



## BTackitt

I love the Allrecipes app. Works wonderfully on my original Fire. I sit and play with the spinner thing just to look up interesting recipes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *ABC Slate*
Originally $0.99



The game has received so-so reviews, 6 of 10 reviews four stars and above; however, one of them seems to be a developer review. It's a tutoring game on writing the alphabet; it gives letters to trace.

I'll see if I can come up with a KBAAD....

I believe this app will also come in handy during the holiday season: *Calorie Counter and Diet Tracker by MyFitnessPal*



Diet and exercise tracker. 1889 of 1957 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (under two weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Both of those say they'll work on the HD. . . . .

A _cursive_ writing program would be better since it's barely taught, if at all, in schools any more. 

And I'm not sure teaching a kid to print with the tip of his/her finger is the best thing. . . I'd suggest a stylus be used so s/he can move easily to the use of a pencil.


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy.. thanks for the push on an activity tracker.. lazy as I am I clicked there and checked and there is a Fitbit app!  I just got a Fitbit One tracker and their site is not forthcoming on apps, though they have them for apple devices and android.. but I just d/l and it is showing me my 6855 steps so far today and my 9 flights of stairs, etc    Yess!

Only works with a Fitbit device I imagine.

That just spurred me on to do the 10th flight of stairs (only going up counts with them). 

And if anyone has a Fitbit device, the app is free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the app and a link to one of the FitBit devices (there are more expensive ones, too





The app is free, though of no use, I guess, if you don't have the FitBit Tracker. I've been planning to get one...so I "purchased" the app.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Mine is the I guess newer version.. there was a reason I bought the one I did but at the moment.. well as I remember at the time the older one was listed as discontinued on the actual fitbit.com site, and now it has been removed from the site.  But it is still available elsewhere (Amazon).  At the time it was the same price, too.  Odd.   

Anyway, the app seems to work well, but one function, setting the  wake alarm, requires bluetooth, so I assume means that function will work with the new Fire.. that's great since currently I can only set the alarm from the computer.  The Fire will be upstairs by the bed at night so it will be even easier.  I'm testing the wake alarm for the first time over tonight.. supposedly it is a gentler wake up than an alarm.  Normally I wake up before an alarm, OR, my not so light cat decides to jump on my feet, rude awakening!  But we'll see how it goes.

The model you show looks similar but the clip is built in and, in theory, could break.  Mine is this tiny thing and they give you a clip with a rubber sleeve for the fitbit.  Then at night you slip the fit bit into this lightweight wristband with velcro so it can monitor your sleep and wake cycle once you put that function into motion.

Pretty cool little device.  Finding out they had an app that works on the Fire, icing on the cake.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Stunt Bunnies*
Originally $1.99



Stunt Bunnies Circus is an arcade game where you direct a bunnie on a jet ski or something to catch other falling bunnies. 8 reviews so far, 6 four star and above, no one-stars. We've had bug-eyes, big toothed icons before, but I think this takes the cake! Just for that alone, I have a KBAAD:

Another cooking app I use on my the iPad: *Epicurious Recipes & Shopping List*. I hadn't picked this up yet for the Fire; just did in anticipation of my Fire 4G (just over a week!)



Cook book and shopping list. One of the reviews says the reviewer uses the app on her phone as a shopping list and as a cookbook on her Fire. 41 of 57 reviews four stars and above; five one-star reviews.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (under two weeks now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_both show as working on both original and Fire HD. . .the Epicurious app is ONLY for Kindles -- not shown as working on either of my other two android devices -- Ann_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Trainyards*
Originally $0.99



This is a logic puzzle where you have to figure out how to lay track to get two trains into their stations without crashing into each other. I have a version of this for iOS and really like it. Twenty of twenty-three reviews are four stars and above. Three one-star reviews from May indicated that it didn't work well initially on the Kindle Fire.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (just over one week now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy

_shows as working on Fire and Fire HD -- Ann_


----------



## HappyGuy

This isn't today's featured, free app, but I submit it as a really wonderful alternate. It's an easy to use Bible app with a lot of back up resources available and about every Bible translation you can think of. Reviews are 4.5 stars with 5 out of 52 reviews of 1 star (mostly because you need to be connected to use it - the only downside that I can see). You can check out their website (I think it's one of Zondervon's sites) at www.biblegateway.com


----------



## CrystalStarr

HappyGuy said:


> This isn't today's featured, free app, but I submit it as a really wonderful alternate. It's an easy to use Bible app with a lot of back up resources available and about every Bible translation you can think of. Reviews are 4.5 stars with 5 out of 52 reviews of 1 star (mostly because you need to be connected to use it - the only downside that I can see). You can check out their website (I think it's one of Zondervon's sites) at www.biblegateway.com


Thanks! I'm a pretty heavy YouVersion user. Just today setting up live events for my church. But I'll definitely check this out too!


----------



## geoffthomas

HappyGuy said:


> This isn't today's featured, free app, but I submit it as a really wonderful alternate. It's an easy to use Bible app with a lot of back up resources available and about every Bible translation you can think of. Reviews are 4.5 stars with 5 out of 52 reviews of 1 star (mostly because you need to be connected to use it - the only downside that I can see). You can check out their website (I think it's one of Zondervon's sites) at www.biblegateway.com


I also want to thank you for posting this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for yesterday's Bonus App, HappyGuy!

Today's Free App of the Day is *Kids Trucks: Puzzle*
Originally $0.99



This is a "fun animated puzzle game" with trucks. For preschoolers. 13 of 16 reviews four stars and above.

Though the FAOTD is well-enough reviewed, I did find this KBAAD for today: The Free Dictionary by Farlex



An extremely well reviewed dictionary app for you wordies out there; it says it also works offline. There's also a paid version; not sure what the additional features are at $3.99. I'm not the only one who loves a good dictionary? Who looks up words for fun? Am I? Anyone? 

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (just over one week now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

I too love to look up words; in 9th grade our first English assigment of the year was to take 1 paragraph from a newspaper article & find the derivation of every word in the paragraph. I found that fascinating! (yeah, I know I'm a nerd; but sometimes I'm a geek, too; I think I should have been a linguist).

And the ease of looking up words is one of the fabulous features of reading ebooks on a great device that supports such ease.

So, definitely a big thanks to Betsy for pointing this out.


----------



## Seamonkey

I love looking up words and one word often leads to another and I get lost in the dictionary..

But I seem to have bought that app last December, so maybe I should just use it.


----------



## Toby

I got it too.  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for yesterday's Bonus App, HappyGuy!

Today's Free App of the Day is *Jellyflop*
Originally $0.99



This claims to be an Angry Birds style game with jellyfish. The review actually says "like the old saying goes, "once a jellyfish sets his mind on something he cannot be swayed."  Six of twelve reviews are five stars, six one stars. Two of those five star reviews appear to be by the developer. The one star reviews discuss excessive permissions.

It's an easy call that we need a KBAAD today. Back in a bit..

OK, here we go. I know there's a demand for apps, so I found this one, a financial one, *Spensa Lite*:


This is a well reviewed financial services/expense tracking app. 21 of 26 reviews are five stars and above. The one negative review said it wouldn't save data and that it was not easy to navigate. There is a "pro" version for $6.99; not sure what additional features one gains in the Pro version.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (just one week now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

Just a note: the free app of the day is store-specific, sometimes we on Amazon.it get the same one listed here, sometimes a different one (the usual license thing, I guess).

Today the Free App of the Day for Italian users is *180 Ultra* (sorry, no link we don't have a PC searchable shop yet), it's a tetris-style game with a 'shoot and flip' option, not guaranteed to work on older android devices.


----------



## BTackitt

Seleya said:


> Just a note: the free app of the day is store-specific, sometimes we on Amazon.it get the same one listed here, sometimes a different one (the usual license thing, I guess).
> 
> Today the Free App of the Day for Italian users is *180 Ultra* (sorry, no link we don't have a PC searchable shop yet), it's a tetris-style game with a 'shoot and flip' option, not guaranteed to work on older android devices.


That one is $1.99 in the US store, looks like bubble blaster more than tetris. but over 89 reviews it sits at nearly 4 stars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting that, Seleya.  Yes, this thread is for the US store.  

I think, to keep this thread useful to members who check it when they see a new post, and to keep it easy to find the apps that are available to US customers, we should keep it to the US store, and I'll change the subject to reflect that.

Now that there are several international stores, I do think it would be very useful to have a separate thread or threads for them; it would make it easier for people to find the apps that pertain to them.  However, someone else would have to post to those.    I can't see the apps in the UK store, for example, as far as I can tell.

Should we start a separate thread for the other stores?  And are there people willing to post the available apps every day?  One thread for all the stores or individual threads?  Perhaps if we started app threads for the other stores, people would post free apps of the day or other good app bargains of all kinds, and those threads would be more generally member-driven. 

Betsy


----------



## Seleya

Possibly a thread for each store, I can post the Italian apps, if needeed, since I check them every day, only thing is that I'll be out of the country this weekend (Friday to Monday) and my hubby insist on wrapping up my Fire HD for Christmas so it will disappear for a few days in December.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That would be great, Seleya, thank you for offering to do that.

If you want to start one with today's offering, that would be great.  I realize you can't use linkmaker, but if you could paste the url for the app's page in the post, that would be really helpful to our members!

If you're going to be away, don't worry about it.  If you think of it, you can ask for volunteers to post while you're gone.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's an easy call that we need a KBAAD today.
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


What is a KBAAD? I'm not familiar with that term and after the recent discussion about words and dictionaries I want to know?

Sheila


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> What is a KBAAD? I'm not familiar with that term and after the recent discussion about words and dictionaries I want to know?
> 
> Sheila


LOL, Sheila! Good reminder to me, I try to mention it periodically. Long time followers of this thread (like sebat) know that KBAAD stands for KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day. Usually there's a KBAAD if the FAOTD is bad. FAOTD is Free App Of the Day, which is picked by Amazon and announced in the Appstore for Android at 12 AM PT each day. Or soon thereafter. (For awhile there, they tended to be a couple hours late, but recently have been on time.)

The KBAADs are picked by the KB mod staff or membership (generally it's me) out of the lists of perma-free apps. We try to pick ones we have experience with or which have really good reviews. There are tons of free apps out there, many not very good; we try to find the good ones for you.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks for explaining that Betsy.  I was coming up with KBAAD = Killer Bad A$$ app of the Day. haha


----------



## Seleya

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That would be great, Seleya, thank you for offering to do that.
> 
> If you want to start one with today's offering, that would be great. I realize you can't use linkmaker, but if you could paste the url for the app's page in the post, that would be really helpful to our members!
> 
> If you're going to be away, don't worry about it. If you think of it, you can ask for volunteers to post while you're gone.
> 
> Betsy


My pleasure, Betsy, I'm a bit busy right now but I'll do it as soon as possible (1 hour tops). I donìt think it will be possible to post an URL (our 'store' is an app accessed from the device itself, not a section of Amazon.it) but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seleya said:


> My pleasure, Betsy, I'm a bit busy right now but I'll do it as soon as possible (1 hour tops). I donìt think it will be possible to post an URL (our 'store' is an app accessed from the device itself, not a section of Amazon.it) but I'll see what I can do.


Ahh, yes, that makes sense. Not a problem. I think the thread will still be useful as it will remind people to look for the app, plus they can post reviews, questions and comments about the apps, as we do here.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *9 Innings: 2013 Pro Baseball (Ad-Free)*
Originally $0.99



8 of 25 reviews are four stars and above and say this is the best baseball game available. 16 of 25 reviews protest that it won't play on rooted devices. One three star review says that they won't allow it to play on rooted devices so people won't be able to use cheat programs to get the pay stuff for free. One review complains about excessive permissions but gives gameplay a good review.

I'll be back in a bit with a KBAAD.

Here's today's: *Nature Sounds*:



61 of 71 reviews are four stars and above. It plays nature sounds like rain and waves to help in relaxation, sleep and meditation. A good "white noise" type app.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than one week now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I have a kindle fire HD and Nature Sounds works great. There are beautiful pictures to go with each of the different nature sound choices. There is an easy to set timer so that you can set it from 1 minute to 59 minutes and then your fire will shut off. I did a screen capture of the picture that goes with the crackling campfire.










There are 11 different "white noise" selections, from roaring surf to Wind in the Winter - brrr.

I give it ★★★★


----------



## mark1529

Today's Free App of the Day is 9 Innings: 2013 Pro Baseball (Ad-Free)
Originally $0.99



8 of 25 reviews are four stars and above and say this is the best baseball game available.  16 of 25 reviews protest that it won't play on rooted devices.  One three star review says that they won't allow it to play on rooted devices so people won't be able to use cheat programs to get the pay stuff for free.  One review complains about excessive permissions but gives gameplay a good review.



all over this one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Mark!  Let us know what you think of it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> I have a kindle fire HD and Nature Sounds works great. There are beautiful pictures to go with each of the different nature sound choices. There is an easy to set timer so that you can set it from 1 minute to 59 minutes and then your fire will shut off. I did a screen capture of the picture that goes with the crackling campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 11 different "white noise" selections, from roaring surf to Wind in the Winter - brrr.
> 
> I give it ★★★★


Glad you like it Sheila! (I never quite get the idea of "white noise apps, but I know lots of others do.) And good job doing the screen capture!  I'm going to add your comment to the blog.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I've got a question Betsy.  Is there a way to set things so that when you click on a thread so that the thread opens with the newest message on top of the current page.  Right now I start on page 1, message 1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sheila, 

Two things you can do.  One, without changing your forum profile settings, you can click on "New" indicator in the thread subject and it will immediately take you to the first new post.

Or, you can do what you asked about.  That's how I view the forum, with the latest post on top and the older ones behind it.  I'll be back in a sec with the instructions.

Go to Profile > Look and Layout Preferences and click to select "Show most recent posts at the top."

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks SO much Betsy.  That little thing has driven me nuts.  I am so glad I asked you about it.


----------



## mark1529

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Mark! Let us know what you think of it.
> 
> Betsy


betsy my review

boy did this game get slammed by the android users...lolo
as far as the fire loaded easily graphics are nice game play responsive
looks like there's real $$ purchases in this game,but buy or don't buy
i think the reviewers were a little hard on this one
i give it 4****
probably the best baseball game i've played on the fire so far


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Slice Ice*
Originally $1.99



One five star review, one one star review. The jury's still out on this one. There might be a KBAAD later!

OK, subsequent reviews, including those by members here, have made me turn off the KBAAD alert. 9 of 15 reviews are four stars and above. There is one one-star review that isn't even for the actual product. One review complains of spyware.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than one week now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I'll be getting this one, DH & DD love to play a version of this on his iPad.


----------



## SheilaJ

I dl'd  Penguin Slice on my fire hd this morning and I love it. Does anyone remember the old video game QIX? That REALLY dates me because I think we had it on an Atari 2600 back in the day.

The penquins are on a chunk of ice and it is your job to chop off big chunks of ice so that the penquins are all left on a smaller piece of ice without hitting a penguin. This isn't as easy as it sounds since there are multiple penguins all moving in different directions.

Level II is harder because then you have seals in the mix and you have to isolate them from the penguins when you chop off the ice. I could see this game being a major time gulp for me.

This is a ★★★★★ game in my book.


----------



## SheilaJ

Betsy I tried to use link-maker for the first time to include the link/picture of the game but couldn't quite figure what to do.  I got as far as creating the link but then there are several choices and what do I click on here in the post, insert image or insert link or what?  Thanks.  Still learning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sheila--

Once you've created the link, you want the first image link choice.  Copy all the text in the code box and simply paste it here; you don't have to click on any of the icons.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Betsy.  It is really true.  You learn something new every day.  Now to find a tutorial on "permissions".  I see a lot of reviewers complain about certain permissions and I know somewhere there is something that explains those.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sheila,

We have a LOT of long time Android users here--I'd invite you start a thread here in Fire Talk asking people for information on permissions.  It's a good discussion for the forum.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Betsy, I'll do just that.


----------



## wavesprite

Played "Slice Ice" this morning on my Kindle Fire HD, and it works great.  I turned down the sound, it's the same little beat over and over.  Basically you have an iceberg with any number of penguins on it moving around.  You have a glass in the lower left hand side of the screen. The object is to "slice" the "ice" and the removed ice turns into ice cubes to fill the glass.  Each level has a slice level for 3 stars, etc.  You can curve your slice line (that you make with your finger or stylus) , but you can not loop over your slice.  If you tap on the penguins, they will move faster to the other side.  You cannot slice the penguins.

I give it 5 stars.


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks DreamWeaver - I'll check that out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

In order to be able to have a really good discussion on permissions and not have other members think new apps are being posted here, further discussion of permissions should be done in the thread Sheila started:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,133122.0.html

(Dreamweaver, maybe you could post there, too? I want to leave your tip here, as it's a really good one, but I think it should be part of the larger discussion.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Tiny Monsters*
Originally $1.99



This is one of those zoo-type games where you raise creatures; in this case, monsters.

27 reviews, 12 of 27 four stars and above; 11 of 27 two stars and below.  Nice symmetry! Edit: Now 37 reviews, 15 are four stars and above, 18 are two stars and below. The negative reviews are winning.

A lot of complaints about in-app purchases. KBAAD time! Any suggestions? Let us know your favorite free apps! Today you get to make the suggestions of your favorite free apps on Amazon (or elsewhere if they work on the Fires).

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (less than one week now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy
[/quote]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Word Stack*
Originally $0.99



The game has received good reviews overall, 204 of 219 reviews are four stars and above; you match words by an association: antonyms, synonyms, compound words... Some reviews say they had trouble at some levels figuring out the connections. One review complained about permissions; one said they got spam after installing.

The perma-free version of this was our KBAAD on November 6. The perma-free version had a small number of "stacks" to play (40). I'm picking this up in anticipation of my new Fire 4G

Both of these apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (just a few days now!!!!), so I can't test drive these any more.  If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *F18 Carrier Landing*
Originally $0.99



You practice carrier landings. Three kinds of jets come with the game; others can be purchased. The game has received good reviews overall, 17 of 21 reviews are four stars and above, for an average of 4.1. Some of the five-star reviews are from people who say they are pilots. There are three one-star reviews. One says it won't play on their Fire, two can't figure out how to control the plane. There are five-star reviews that say it works on the Fire.

Both of these apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (SHIPPING SOON!!!!), so I can't test drive these yet. Soon! If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## omnibus34

This downloads and plays on my Fire HD7...sort of. It crashes during the flight tutorial and early into the game. The plane literally crashes into the ocean. I deleted and reinstalled. The second time it was worse.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App Game of the Day is *F18 Carrier Landing*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> You practice carrier landings. Three kinds of jets come with the game; others can be purchased. The game has received good reviews overall, 17 of 21 reviews are four stars and above, for an average of 4.1. Some of the five-star reviews are from people who say they are pilots. There are three one-star reviews. One says it won't play on their Fire, two can't figure out how to control the plane. There are five-star reviews that say it works on the Fire.
> 
> Both of these apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (SHIPPING SOON!!!!), so I can't test drive these yet. Soon! If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

omnibus34 said:


> This downloads and plays on my Fire HD7...sort of. It crashes during the flight tutorial and early into the game. The plane literally crashes into the ocean. I deleted and reinstalled. The second time it was worse.


Thanks for the feedback, omnibus! I'll add it to the blog post and take a look for a KBAAD based on this.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Turkey Stuffin'*
Originally $0.99



OK. I'll say it. Get ready. This one is a turkey.  9 of 10 reviews are three stars and below. My favorite review is this one: _"Sticking stuff up a live turkeys butt is gross. This is why you don't teach 12 year olds how to program Android apps."_










Which surely should be voted the most helpful review as it tells you all you need to know, I think, about this app. 

And so we have a KBAAD today. OK, I picked Crackle



This one is rated 3.3 stars out of 5, so a little lower than I try to get for the KBAAD, but I love watching video and I thought I'd get this one to try on the new Fire (though all I know at this point is that it works on the original Fire.) Supposed to have videos--tv shows, movies--to watch for free.

These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!), so I can't test drive these yet. Soon! If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog. I will be checking this one out later today to see if it's compatible with the Fire 4G and, if so, what game play is like.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Turkey Stuffin'*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I'll say it. Get ready. This one is a turkey.  9 of 10 reviews are three stars and below. My favorite review is this one: _"Sticking stuff up a live turkeys butt is gross. This is why you don't teach 12 year olds how to program Android apps."_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which surely should be voted the most helpful review as it tells you all you need to know, I think, about this app.
> 
> And so we have a KBAAD today. OK, I picked Crackle
> 
> 
> 
> This one is rated 3.3 stars out of 5, so a little lower than I try to get for the KBAAD, but I love watching video and I thought I'd get this one to try on the new Fire (though all I know at this point is that it works on the original Fire.) Supposed to have videos--tv shows, movies--to watch for free.
> 
> These apps work for at least the original Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> I traded in my Fire pending arrival of the new Fire 4G (SCHEDULED FOR DELIVERY TODAY!!!!), so I can't test drive these yet. Soon! If anyone tries this and wants to post here about it, you might end up quoted for our blog! You can easily browse recent past FAOTD & KBAADs at the blog. I will be checking this one out later today to see if it's compatible with the Fire 4G and, if so, what game play is like.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the KBAAD! It works really well. I tried it out with a movie "The Fifth Element" (one of my faves). It looked good! I'll probably write a review on Amazon later and will probably give it 4 stars. There are commercials. In the 1/2 hour of the movie that I watched there was one 10 second commercial - not too bad. I had continuous play with buffering once for about 5 seconds during that 1/2 hour. It's free and it actually has things I want to watch! What's not to love?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Cooking Conversions*
Originally $0.99



Yay! A non game. And a timely app, getting ready for Thanksgiving. However, after looking at the reviews, maybe not so much. It is timely, but only because it is another turkey.  5 of 7 reviews are two stars and below. I found the negative reviews to be quite accurate. Reviews complain about there being too many conversions not applicable to cooking, such as from Degrees Fahrenheit to Degrees Rankine (350 F = 809.67, by the way). I mean, my oven uses Rankine degrees, but how many other people's do?  And there's a looooong terms of service that you have to agree to. Sheesh.

And so we have a KBAAD today: *Knowledgebook.*



10 reviews, no one star, 8 of 10 four stars and above. Which, from my playing with it may be a bit high, but on the other hand, compared to Amazon's pick, is probably appropriate.  My main negative is that the layout is a little awkward and that teaspoon to tablespoon conversion is only under liquid measure and not under dry measure. However, it also has ingredient substitutions and how many, say bananas, to buy to get 1 cup mashed...that sort of thing. So I think it's a handy app to have even if not optimal.

These apps work on the original Fire (per Amazon) and on my Fire 8.9 (tested). To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Turkey Season*
Originally $0.99



A Thanksgiving themed game--go out and shoot your Thanksgiving dinner! (No actual birds are harmed in the playing of this game. ) 7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above. Decent graphics, game play is kind of fun. Turkeys go running or flying across a field, or popping out of hiding places and your goal is to shoot as many as possible with as few misses as possible. You get powerups as you go. Some reviews compared it to Duck Hunt; I'm not familiar with that one.

This app works for the original Fire and my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy, Duck Hunt was a game on the old Nintendo system. I could play a game on that for hours.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Note that, as well as the App of the Day, there are a bunch more discounted this week as Black Friday deals. Among them are OfficeSuite Professional 6 which is only $4.99 (usually $14.99) and A Charlie Brown Christmas which is $2.99 (usually $6.99). Though, I note that it will NOT work on HD Fire -- at least not on the HD7. 

Here's a link to the page with all of them: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_161520_27004770_pe_r1_ptr/?docId=1000620471&ie=UTF8


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Note that, as well as the App of the Day, there are a bunch more discounted this week as Black Friday deals. Among them are OfficeSuite Professional 6 which is only $4.99 (usually $14.99) and A Charlie Brown Christmas which is $2.99 (usually $6.99). Though, I note that it will NOT work on HD Fire -- at least not on the HD7.
> 
> Here's a link to the page with all of them: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=pe_161520_27004770_pe_r1_ptr/?docId=1000620471&ie=UTF8


Thanks for this heads up! $10 savings on the Office app is great.


----------



## Seamonkey

OfficeSuite Professional6 was $0.99 in on June 11.. probably a lure to buy the new fires?  I had forgotten I bought it then, but this is a good price.

Too bad that CB Christmas won't work on the HD Fires.. perhaps  a version will come out for this Christmas; there is hope, since the Great Pumpkin app does work for HD (so it says).

At Ann's link are some children's apps that say they work on the HD..and sound good.. some Boynton ones and Goodnight Moon..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Annoyiing Orange: Kitchen Carnage*
Originally $1.99



OK, without a doubt, this is the most disturbing icon we've ever had. Oy. The game play, other than the creepy fruit, is okay, you flick fruit into blenders and onto cutting boards to score points. It's not as easy as it might sound, and requires a delicate touch on the Fire. Graphics are good. I think it would be kind of boring over time. It ran fine on my Fire HD. 103 of 161 reviews are four stars an above.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> OfficeSuite Professional6 was $0.99 in on June 11.. probably a lure to buy the new fires? I had forgotten I bought it then, but this is a good price.


Basic OfficeSuite comes installed on the new Fire 8.9HD (can't speak for the 7's). I already had the upgrade key from the prior deal, so I downloaded it and it unlocked my app.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, without a doubt, this is the most disturbing icon we've ever had. Oy.


Yes, the eyes, teeth, and expressions are very disturbing, especially if you stare at them awhile!


----------



## SheilaJ

For some reason today's app picture reminds me of Chucky


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, without a doubt, this is the most disturbing icon we've ever had. Oy.


It's the bug eyes and teeth thing boiled down to its essence.


----------



## Seamonkey

I drank orange juice yesterday at the TG buffet; thankfully I hadn't seen this icon at the time.  I'll pass on this one~


----------



## Annalog

My youngest sister and her kids played Duck Hunt and other old games on my mom's old Nintendo. It is a family Thanksgiving tradition. 


BTackitt said:


> Betsy, Duck Hunt was a game on the old Nintendo system. I could play a game on that for hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *ShisenSho*
Originally $1.99



Nine reviews, five of them four stars and above, though at least one of the five star reviews appears to be bogus (Steve) based on my research. I've test driven this one, and frankly I don't recommend it. It's got some non-standard Mahjong rules which are confusing initially, the highlight for available moves is not consistently correct, the whole screen rewrote once in blank tiles. Now, granted, these could be artifacts of the "test drive," but, even free, I wasn't encouraged to try it given the test drive experience combined with the reviews.

So, we have a KBAAD (and a bonus KBAAD)--two well reviewed Mahjong games. I have both of these. I got this one last year, it has great reviews: Mahjong Deluxe HD Free (579 reviews, 447 four stars and above)


And, in honor of the season, a bonus KBAAD: Thanksgiving Mahjong (52 of 60 reviews four stars and above)


Note that if you check out the Free App of the Day on your Kindle Fire, at least on the Fire HD8.9 (Apps tab > Store; the Free App will be the first one in the banner), there will often be a test drive button right on the App product page. It'll be a green button right below the orange purchase button on the left side of the page.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is the one I have and like: . That's the free one, but there's also a paid one (which was a FAotD at least once before.)


----------



## SheilaJ

I was just wondering if there was a list of the Free App of the Day's since Amazon started doing that.  If I remember correctly didn't they start doing that with the release of the first fire?  I know I missed a bunch right at the start since I was in the long queue to get my fire even though I ordered it the day it was announced and I didn't have another android device.

Is there a list of the KBAADs as well?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SheilaJ said:


> I was just wondering if there was a list of the Free App of the Day's since Amazon started doing that. If I remember correctly didn't they start doing that with the release of the first fire? I know I missed a bunch right at the start since I was in the long queue to get my fire even though I ordered it the day it was announced and I didn't have another android device.
> 
> Is there a list of the KBAADs as well?


I don't think we've been doing KBAADs that long. . .so if you go to the blog, you should find pretty much all of them there if you go back far enough. . . .


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Ann,

I'll do a read of past blog entries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> I was just wondering if there was a list of the Free App of the Day's since Amazon started doing that. If I remember correctly didn't they start doing that with the release of the first fire? I know I missed a bunch right at the start since I was in the long queue to get my fire even though I ordered it the day it was announced and I didn't have another android device.
> 
> Is there a list of the KBAADs as well?


I think we've been doing KBAADs a little bit longer than the blog has been around, but not much. You can search on the blog by the label "bonus app" for the KBAADs and by the label "Free Kindle Apps" for the FAOTD. There's someone on Amazon's forum who has a list of all the FAOTDs...look in the discussions at the bottom of any given FAOTD product page. Sorry, the Forum Discussions don't seem to be at the bottom of the FAOTD page; here's a link.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Not just that,but Annoying Orange is just so...so....ANNOYING!  No way I'd pick that one up - my grandkids would be all over it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App Game of the Day is *Velocispider*
Originally $0.99



OK reviews. Five of seven four stars and above.

Part Spider, Part Velociraptor, it's Velocispider!!! Take control of a heavily armed araknasaur in this retro arcade shoot-em-up.

Your delicious endangered eggs have attracted the taste buds of the evil CEO of the Robot Seafood Corporation. He will stop at nothing to feast on your eggs, defend them from his relentless army of aquatic robot beasts.

Protect your eggs through 20 levels of awesome retro arcade style action. Many different types of enemies will attack from many different patterns, keeping you on your toes the whole time. It is simple to pick it up and play for a few minutes, but so engaging that you'll want to play the whole thing straight through!

This app is compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy
[/quote]


----------



## jonathanmoeller

> Part Spider, Part Velociraptor, it's Velocispider!!! Take control of a heavily armed araknasaur in this retro arcade shoot-em-up.


That Velocispider looks like something from a dream induced by _heavy _hallucinogen abuse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Between the time I posted about it here and posted on the blog, I decided to download it and try it.  I actually liked it; it reminds me very much of Space Invaders with better graphics (though they're still 8-bit style).  You move the Defender back and forth by tilting to shoot the invaders, evade bombs and collect power-ups.

So many games these days are physics style games that it was nice to have an arcade style one for a change.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Actually, they look exactly like the drawings of Jason Fox, the kid in the FOXTROT comics..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Actually, they look exactly like the drawings of Jason Fox, the kid in the FOXTROT comics..


I'll take your word for it.


Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

Seamonkey said:


> Actually, they look exactly like the drawings of Jason Fox, the kid in the FOXTROT comics..



He's the little dude on the right. Wow, the resemblance is uncanny! hehehe


----------



## Seamonkey

Jason used to draw dinosaurs like that.  

and he'd put Quincy, his iguana, on his head, and use a coat to make a tall "monster".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Kayak Pro*
Originally $1.00



Yay! A non-game! Thank you, Amazon!

14 reviews. 9 of the 14 four stars and above. Most of the bad reviews complain about permissions. I've used this app on other devices and like it for keeping track of trip info; you can mail confirmations to the app/site and have all of your information in one place. It also now includes a flight tracker.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Kung Fu Fight*
Originally $0.99



OK, this has ok reviews...7 of 9 reviews are four stars and above. It's a retro looking platform game where your little 8-bit Kung Fu fighter jumps, runs and fights as he tries to rescue the farmer's daughter. No one star reviews, one two star review complains about the controls, as do others.

Not a horrible app, but I thought it was time for another KBAAD. Here's a useful one as we're all doing a lot of ordering: Shiprack.

I have a couple of different tracking apps that I used on my old Fire; this one is pretty easy to use. It's a shipment tracker. Ignore the one star reviews; they all have to do with a version that was loaded in the Amazon store that was not compatible with the Fire. That's apparently been fixed...I had no problems with my old Fire or with my Fire 4G.



You can send emails with tracking numbers to your Shiprack account and it will automatically start adding them, or you can manually add a tracking number. I click on the app and it shows me the list of things I've ordered and what the status of each is. Yes, that's right--I have a list of things ordered.  Doesn't everyone?

This app is compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Zookeeper DX*
Originally $0.99



OK, this has ok reviews...14 of 19 reviews are four stars and above. It's a retro looking Bejeweled type game. What's with all the retro games? The graphics aren't spectacular but game play is good and there's a wrinkle as you have target goals for each animal you match up. Works well on my Fire 4G.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Polara*
Originally $0.99



OK, this one has great reviews, though only five at this point. It's a platform style run, jump, shoot game with what looks like stunning images. When I stop sleep posting, I'll download it and try it on my Fire 4G. No obvious developer reviews, no complaints yet...but the night is young.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and works on my Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

12 reviews now -- all 4 and 5 star. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy

Amazon says it's compatible with the KFHD 7.0.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to Ann and Happy Guy for the additional info on yesterday's FAOTD!

Today's Free App of the Day is *Duke Nukem 3D*
Originally $0.99



Ahhh....Duke Nukem...a blast from the past. Reviews of this one are fairly symmetrical--26 of 59 reviews are four stars and above; 24 of them are two stars and below. The main negative is that the controls are extremely difficult to use; several reviews suggest using the two-controller option and turning sensitivity well down. Also, some reviews say there aren't good instructions. If you are a Duke Nukem fan, I think this would be worth a try as it's free, but be forewarned. I'd be interested in hearing back from a member on this one.

Because of the mixed messages on the reviews, I have a KBAAD: *Financial Calculators*



This allows you to calculate things like mortgage interest payments, car loan amounts, how long to pay off a credit card, etc. Generally well reviewed. It does NOT work like a regular calculator. Calculators include:
* TVM Calculator
* Currency Converter
* Loan Calculator
* Compound Interest Calculator
* Retirement/401k Calculator
* Credit Card Pay Off Calculator
* Tip Calculator
* Regular Calculator
* Annual Percentage Rate (APR) Calculator
* Return on Investment (ROI) Calculator
* Auto Loan/Lease Calculator
* IRR NPV Calculator

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

I've been looking for that kind of app! That was an easy download.  I just LOVE this Fire!

Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> I've been looking for that kind of app! That was an easy download. I just LOVE this Fire!
> 
> Sent from Brian's Fire via Tapatalk


I'm guessing you mean the financial app, not Duke Nukem?  Let us know how you like it, HappyGuy!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

DH gave the Duke Nukem 3D a short test drive on my original Fire. He gives it 4 stars. He says that it played just as he expected. It took him a minute to remember/figure out the controls and then spent the rest of the time playing. As soon as I took my Fire away from him, he found his old PC discs and wants me to install it on his XP desktop for him.

There is a review that suggests that Duke Nukem veterans will like it and that younger players will be disappointed. That is probably accurate.

ETA: Before DH knew the name of the FAOTD, I made him promise that he would not "steal" my Fire. He replied that I did not need to worry. After he found out the name, he did not want me to install it until after lunch as he might decide to skip lunch. I installed it and just took my Fire back when it was time to go to the pizza buffet he had suggested earlier.


----------



## Seamonkey

Annalog.. maybe he "needs" his own Fire?


----------



## Annalog

Seamonkey said:


> Annalog.. maybe he "needs" his own Fire?




He has an Acer Iconia W500 tablet running Windows 7 that he is very happy with, even if it doesn't run Android apps. Since he did not win the lottery the other day, he will have to use his desktop for classic PC games instead.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *the Lost City*
Originally $0.99



I've got this one already, I actually paid for it soon after I got my original Fire.

753 reviews, 593 of them four stars and above. You explore a mystical landscape, trying to find a lost city in this graphical adventure. One reviewer compared it to Myst. I really liked it, the graphics were gorgeous and it's supposedly been upgraded since I bought it last year to work on the Fire HD. *However, I tried to run it just now on the 4G and it crashed. Restarting and back in a bit... Nope, still crashing after the second start up screen, and from the reviews, I'm not the only one*. If anyone with other versions of the Fire family can get it to work, let me know.

Since this is crashing for at least the 8.9" Fire owners, I've got a KBAAD.



This is Air Patriots, and I stayed up way too late last night trying to get a gold medal on the third round. It's a "tower defense" type game, only instead of towers you use airplanes to try to kill the baddies before they overrun your territory. Nice twist on the usual gameplay. A few more instructions would be nice, but otherwise, I found it quite entertaining. (She types blearily...)

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Given the overall GOOD reviews -- If you're at all interested, I'd say to go ahead and get it because it's likely there'll be an update addressing the crashing problem on the 4G fire.  I'll try it on my HD7.



edit:  loaded and started just fine on the HD7. . . .and it looks amazing.  . . . I'll probably be wasting a lot of time with this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree, it was fantastic on the original Fire. Glad to hear it works fine on the HD7!

We had a discussion thread on it here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,103155.0.html

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Ok now this app is REALLY BAD.  I mean that in the best possible way.  It has already sucked an hour out of my day.  I've been into computers since I had a Radio Shack Color Computer with a whopping 16 Kb of Ram and when Myst came out I was done for.  I literally spent days in the Myst world and this game is so much like that.  My family would come home after school and work and wonder what I had prepared for supper well guess what?  Nothing! because I had literally played Myst ALL DAY.

Another game I would love to see an android app of was an old one called 7th Guest.  Does anyone remember that one?

Everyone should grab todays app but beware!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For those of us with 8.9 inch Fires, you can contact the company at
[email protected] 

I've sent them an email explaining the problem.  Will let you know if I hear from them.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've had problems with apps not showing up quickly since my original Fire.
> 
> Betsy


Ditto


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Because of the issues with The Lost City, I'm going to post this tip here as well as in our FAQs...

To check to see if you have an update available for an app (sometimes you'll get a notification; sometimes not), go to the Apps tab or the Games tab > Store > Menu button on bottom menu bar > App Updates

A list of available updates will show (or it will say "You have no updates."

I had a couple of updates available when I checked earlier.

Betsy


----------



## Pushka

I love the Lost City and bought this some time back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Kunundrum*
Originally $0.99



OK, this one has great reviews, though only five at this point. It's a puzzle game, where you try to work out progressively harder solutions to sending the little fireballs to the appropriate location. I'll give it a try when I get up. 

Edit: Graphics are simple but attractive, not retro as one reviewer says. 12 of 13 reviews now are four stars and above.

I like this kind of game...and I enjoyed playing it. Several reviewers say it is similar to Quell. The one one-star review says it's not similar to Quell.  One reviewer complained about the number of different icons one has to remember, and there are a lot. They are introduced slowly, and you can read the FAQ accessed from the main screen to refresh your memory. I say this is a keeper. Some of the solutions are quite clever as to the order one has to do things in.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks for the tip on updating apps Betsy.  I had 20.  I'll be doing that on a weekly basis from now on.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Tried two more and neither of them show up on my Fire. Definitely have to call CS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie--

try a restart....and I've moved your original question here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134683.0.html

Let's do some troubleshooting first.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've moved the discussion of the 25 Days of Apps here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,134682.0.html

Thanks for understanding!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Android Trek*
Originally $0.99



Reviews aren't bad, 8 of 13 are four stars or above; though the app only seems so-so to me. Space game based somewhat on Star Trek? You pick one of three characters and a ship and go and shoot the enemy.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


I noticed that yesterday. I'm really glad they did that because I keep forgetting what I've got.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I noticed that yesterday. I'm really glad they did that because I keep forgetting what I've got.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bleep!*
Originally $0.99



Despite the name sounding like something from the Writers' Café  this is a family friendly word game. Five of five reviews are four stars and above, though two of those seem to be by the developer. This is apparently similar to the word game Taboo, which means nothing to me but I'm sure will be descriptive to y'all.

I'm interested in seeing what happens with the ratings as more people check it out.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it! Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In Taboo, you have to describe something so your teammates can guess it -- but there's a list of words you can't use.  So if, for example, the word is "Christmas", maybe you wouldn't be allowed to say "snow", "December", "Holiday", "wreath",  or "Santa".  Those words are 'Taboo'.  In this version, I gather they're 'bleeped'.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ann in Arlington said:


> In Taboo, you have to describe something so your teammates can guess it -- but there's a list of words you can't use. So if, for example, the word is "Christmas", maybe you wouldn't be allowed to say "snow", "December", "Holiday", "wreath", or "Santa". Those words are 'Taboo'. In this version, I gather they're 'bleeped'.


Oh that sounds like a good thing for my daughter with language processing issues!! Going to grab this one, and check out the board game too!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, ya'll--

I contacted the developers of Lost City and told them that it was crashing on the 8.9 Fire.  Joe contacted me, thanked me, said he bought a 8.9 to test on and agreed it was doing the same thing.  So there's hope!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, ya'll--
> 
> I contacted the developers Lost City and told them that it was crashing on the 8.9 Fire. Joe contacted me, thanked me, said he bought a 8.9 to test on and agreed it was doing the same thing. So there's hope!
> 
> Betsy


That sounds like great customer service; fingers crossed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> That sounds like great customer service; fingers crossed.


Yes, it was quite a nice email back.

Betsy


----------



## novembersfyre

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, ya'll--
> 
> I contacted the developers of Lost City and told them that it was crashing on the 8.9 Fire. Joe contacted me, thanked me, said he bought a 8.9 to test on and agreed it was doing the same thing. So there's hope!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you for doing this! I've been playing it on my original Kindle Fire and I'm looking forward to the issues being fixed so I can play it on my 8.9" HD.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, ya'll--
> 
> I contacted the developers of Lost City and told them that it was crashing on the 8.9 Fire. Joe contacted me, thanked me, said he bought a 8.9 to test on and agreed it was doing the same thing. So there's hope!
> 
> Betsy


Speaking of The Lost City, GD is cozily ensconced in my bed playing the game on my Fire and I'm not allowed to touch it until she finished the game. Guess I'm playing Bleep for a while <sigh>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That would be a great review for the game, Gertie! 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Dr. Panda's Hospital*
Originally $1.99



A game for preschoolers--help Dr. Panda take care of animals at the hospital. Suggested for kids 2-6. A couple of reviewers mentioned very young children being afraid of some of the noises. Well reviewed--26 of 29 reviews are four stars and above, no one star reviews as yet.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I dl'd this app on my kfhd 7 and played it for a little while this morning.  Lots of colorful interaction.  I think my 3 year old grandson is going to love this app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Fields of Glory*
Originally $0.99



This is an arcade-style combat game; some reviewers said it reminded them of the Atari game combat with better graphics. 7 of 10 reviews are four stars or above; however, at least two of those seem to be by the developer. I feel a KBAAD coming on.... 

OK, here's our KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day (KBAAD): *PicShop Lite: Photo Editor*



This free photo editor is attractive, easy to use and has a lot of great features available for free:
autofix, straighten, brightness, color, blemishes, red-eye, focal point, tilt & shift, fish eye focus, sharpness, crop and rotate. Also, various color tint filters.

You can unlock other features for $2.50 from within the app. I like this app quite a bit and a considering buying the upgrade.

I really like that you can access the basic camera from within the app to take still pictures, with access to the camera settings controls (the woven looking thingy). When you tap on "image" to select an image, the camera is one of the options. Select that and take your picture. The picture you take goes right into the app for editing.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Dice with Buddies*
Originally $0.99



This dice game, one reviewer said it reminded them of Yahtzee, has gotten great reviews; 8 of 13 reviews are four stars or above. The one star review didn't have to do with gameplay but with that reviewers inability to log in with Facebook. One three star review from October indicated that the FB problem was solved by uninstalling the FB app and then reinstalling after successful login. Or something. 

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it! I like Yahtzee. Haven't played it in a long time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've got one I can play alone called simple dice: 

Also free. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got it! I like Yahtzee. Haven't played it in a long time.


Let us know how you like it, Gertie.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

There are more 1 star reviews now.  I appreciated knowing about the Facebook requirement.. no need for me to "buy" it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Golden Eggs*
Originally $0.99



This is a physics kind of game. Some compared it to Cut the Rope. Another compared it to Tumble Eggs which I haven't seen. The graphics look nice so I'm downloading it to test out for myself. It's got a 2.3 rating, with only five reviews out of 21 four stars and above; on the other hand 5 of the 8 one-star reviews are for it crashing on Nexus devices. * EDIT: I've played it, and other than being stuck on level five (darn beach ball!) it's not bad. It's your typical physic style game--Cut the Rope, Where's My Water, etc. A couple of the menu screens don't look like they've been optimized for the 8.9" screen and look a bit blurred or pixelated.*

Because of the low ratings, however, I feel a KBAAD coming on.... 

Our KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day (KBAAD) is *iTranslate* (I don't think I've used this one before as the KBAAD)



As the name implies, this was first offered for iDevices and is a favorite app for people who have iThings. I have it on my iPad. It is a great translation tool and has 50 languages. Extremely well reviewed with a 4.7 average for 648 reviews overall.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got them both, Betsy. GD will enjoy one and I'll enjoy the other. I use Google translate a lot and it would be nice not to have to switch tabs all the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Move It!*
Originally $0.99



The goal of this one is to move a shape onto a specified target. You get a goal number of moves. I'd give this one four stars. Nice graphics, works smoothly. However, figuring out how to reset the game to play the same board again was more difficult that it should have been; that should have been a button on the initial screen. Instead, you tap "Menu," then, on the top menu bar, there's one of those new little dashed bars indicating a menu. Tap that and select "Reset." I'm going to keep this one and play with it.

Eight of eleven reviews are four stars and above. Only one seemed to be from the developer. One one-star talked about permissions. One talked about developer reviews (though I could only see one obvious one) and the pressure of having the number of moves to get to goal counted. 

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy
[/quote]


----------



## SheilaJ

Just out of curiosity Betsy, how can you tell if a review is from the developer or not?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SheilaJ said:


> Just out of curiosity Betsy, how can you tell if a review is from the developer or not?


It's just one of her super powers.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's just one of her super powers.


I"m still waiting to hear if i can borrow the cape until friday. I"d even swap MY keyboard for it!!

My kids love these kinds of apps, and therefore it was an instant click!

I'm still wishing I could get Cross Fingers for android to stick on the tablets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Just out of curiosity Betsy, how can you tell if a review is from the developer or not?





SheilaJ said:


> Just out of curiosity Betsy, how can you tell if a review is from the developer or not?





Ann in Arlington said:


> It's just one of her super powers.


 

That, and I look at the five-star reviews. 

For example, today's app has five five-star reviews:
jjceo: 20 pages of reviews, various products, various ratings
buddy's pal: 3 pages of reviews, various products, various ratings
tlevesque: 15 pages of reviews, various products, various ratings
FuzzyGreenBread  one five-star review for this app
John H: 2 pages, various reviews, various products. Although, this guy gives all the apps by the developer the same review, so he's also questionable, but he could also be a fan.

Now, it's very possible that someone liked an app so much that he or she decided to give her first ever review on Amazon, which is why I always say "probably" by the developer. Everyone has a first review. It's also why I often try it for myself rather than just write off five star reviews completely. I mean, it's free--what the risk? 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

OK Betsy - I just wondered.  So the answer really is your super powers. - Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> OK Betsy - I just wondered. So the answer really is your super powers. - Thanks


 
That and my willingness to slog through piles of junk looking for something. And people wonder why I say doing the Free App of the Day (at least the way I do it) is a lot of work. 

I think I'm going to play again. Go 'Skins!!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is Candy Swipe
Originally $0.99



I think this is a "Match 3" kind of game with candy pieces. The reviews are pretty poor, and the two that have been added since I first checked it are both one star reviews. Only two five-star reviews and four one-star reivews at this point.

We have two KBAADs today; one that works only on the original Fire (and maybe the Fire HD7; I can't test that one) and one that works on all Fires.



Picasso really excited me until I realized it doesn't work for my HD8.9....but it looks like a great graphics/paint program. Well reviewed! It may be available to sideload to the 8.9, I didn't check. I did try to find contact information for the developer to ask directly, but couldn't find it. But I would be all over this one if I had a different Fire!

The second one is Skitch


Skitch lets you do annotations and markups (lines, arrows, boxes, circles, text) on a blank canvas or on images from your camera, from your gallery, or from the web. It doesn't have a lot of options for markups, but I can see it coming in handy here! Well reviewed and works as advertised.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Picasso is shown as compatible with the HD7. . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Picasso. GD will enjoy drawing with it.

I got the free harp app last week and I'm enjoying playing around with it. The alsobots down at the bottom showed a piano app for 99 cents. Got that late last night so I haven't had time to try it.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I think that I will enjoy these apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bubbles Touch*
Originally $0.99



This is one of those games where you shoot at the descending bubbles, matching them to remove rows. The reviews indicate it's "good enough."

Seven of nine reviews are four stars and above. Only one seemed to be from the developer.  These types of games are good time wasters...ask me how I know. 

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> These types of games are good time wasters...ask me how I know.


WHich is why I was thinking of NOT getting it for the kids!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Fruit Devil Full*
Originally $0.99



Keep your little fruit devil flying and eating fruit. Simple game. Ten reviews, six of them are four stars and above, only one one-star review, which complains that their anti-virus gave a positive with this app. Probably a false positive, no one else has made that compaint.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with the Fire 4G.


Which Fire do you mean by "Fire 4G"? The new 7" one? I thought all the new ones were called Fire HD..  Thx


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Which Fire do you mean by "Fire 4G"? The new 7" one? I thought all the new ones were called Fire HD..  Thx


Sorry for the confusion! There's only one fire with 4G connectivity--the Fire HD 8.9 4G, which is what I have, as opposed to the Fire HD 8.9 WiFi only model. I'll clarify my comment. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

By the time GD gets back from vacation, she'll have a load of games to play on my Fire.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry for the confusion! There's only one fire with 4G connectivity--the Fire HD 8.9 4G, which is what I have, as opposed to the Fire HD 8.9 WiFi only model. I'll clarify my comment.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, that's good to know, since I just ordered a Fire HD 8.9 , but it's WiFi only. I assume compatibility would be the same for all the 8.9's regardless of whether they are wifi or 4G?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Thanks, that's good to know, since I just ordered a Fire HD 8.9 , but it's WiFi only. I assume compatibility would be the same for all the 8.9's regardless of whether they are wifi or 4G?


I would expect so.... we do know there have been differences between the HD7 and the HD8.9. After we have a little more time with the 8.9 inch devices, I'll probably feel better about just saying HD8.9

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Bean's Quest*
Originally $2.99



Help your jumping bean rescue his kidnapped girlfriend in this platform-style adventure. I had no idea jumping beans had girlfriends. You learn something everyday on KindleBoards!  7 of 8 reviews at this point are four stars and above, no one star reviews.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is *Fruit Devil Full*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> Help your jumping bean rescue his kidnapped girlfriend in this platforum-style adventure. I had no idea jumping beans had girlfriends. You learn something everyday on KindleBoards!  7 of 8 reviews at this point are four stars and above, no one star reviews.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


We used to sell Mexican Jumping Beans and I can tell you they were very noisy in the can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We used to sell Mexican Jumping Beans and I can tell you they were very noisy in the can.


Makes you wonder what was going on in there, doesn't it? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Makes you wonder what was going on in there, doesn't it? LOL!
> 
> Betsy


Uh-huh. And the warmer they got the more they moved around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I had no idea jumping beans had girlfriends.


This is EXACTLY the thought I had when I read the first line. . . . .

I think there's a point we can get a bit silly anthropomorphizing things.


----------



## Jeff

How long have you been waiting for an opportunity to use the word _anthropomorphizing_ in a sentence?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is EXACTLY the thought I had when I read the first line. . . . .
> 
> I think there's a point we can get a bit silly anthropomorphizing things.


Ann, I suspect you are not the target audience. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Jeff said:


> How long have you been waiting for an opportunity to use the word _anthropomorphizing_ in a sentence?




It's a perfectly good word!

(and further proof that KindleBoards is not like the rest of the internet.  )



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, I suspect you are not the target audience.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah. . . I know. . . . but. . .still! 

(Mexican jumping beans actually have live worm-like things inside and when you heat them they move around more because you're torturing them. . . . .)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> (Mexican jumping beans actually have live worm-like things inside and when you heat them they move around more because you're torturing them. . . . .)


OK, that's^ more than we needed to know.....

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, that's^ more than we needed to know.....
> 
> Betsy


Yeah--my Dad took us to Tijuana when I was a kid (in the 60's) and one of the things we brought back were some jumping beans. Being the nerdy, geek that I am, of course I popped one open. My trauma was such that to this day I can't remember what was inside other than something wormy. My mind is still blocking out the rest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> when you heat them they move around more because you're torturing them. . . . .)





Jesslyn said:


> Yeah--my Dad took us to Tijuana when I was a kid (in the 60's) and one of the things we brought back were some jumping beans. Being the nerdy, geek that I am, of course I popped one open. My trauma was such that to this day I can't remember what was inside other than something wormy. My mind is still blocking out the rest.


And I don't remember ever heating them to make more active when I was a kid...but maybe I've put the sounds of their tiny little screams out of my mind...


Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

TMI, I have decided that I do not want today's app., I would never be able to play it without thinking about this conversation.  EEEW!


----------



## SheilaJ

OK, so after being totally creeped out about the anatomy of a jumping bean I did grab this game.  My assessment is 5 stars.  Just my kind of little platform game.  Cute graphics, sounds.  Easy controls (L or R) since Beany is already jumping.  My grandsons are going to love this one.

On a separate note I just got an update for the Lost City which was app of the day last week on my kfhd7.  That is a really nice game as well.


----------



## Seamonkey

In junior high Spanish we read El Frijolito Salton, so they were anthropomorphizing way back then (very early 60s).  But that little bean had some adventures


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I don't remember ever heating them to make more active when I was a kid...but maybe I've put the sounds of their tiny little screams out of my mind...
> 
> 
> Betsy


You hold them in your closed hand.  The Dollar Tree was selling them a couple of months ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You hold them in your closed hand.  The Dollar Tree was selling them a couple of months ago.


Oh, yeah, I did that. Ann made it sound like you put them in a skillet. 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Magic Academy*
Originally $2.99



Basically, a hidden object game set in a magic academy. Also some "find the difference" pictures. 75 of 95 reviews are four stars or above. The few one-star reviews complain (correctly) that there is no zoom in the scenes, as there are in other games, to look for objects. One review said you couldn't leave and return without starting over; I found you could, even in the middle of one of the puzzles. Nice graphics. EDIT: I can find the items on my HD8.9, but I think it would difficult on a HD7. There are rechargable hints.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, yeah, I did that. Ann made it sound like you put them in a skillet.


If you do that, you've gone past making them uncomfortable so they wiggle, to killing them. After the discussion yesterday I had to go look them up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_jumping_bean Now they'll probably show up in the banner ads on KB 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is *Magic Academy*
> Originally $2.99


Glad to see today's app has a picture of an actual human!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you do that, you've gone past making them uncomfortable so they wiggle, to killing them. After the discussion yesterday I had to go look them up: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mexican_jumping_bean Now they'll probably show up in the banner ads on KB
> 
> Glad to see today's app has a picture of an actual human!


Well, it's probably not an actual human.... 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Well despite the creepiness factor with the wormy/bean stories the game is great.  Of course my 9 year old grandson came over yesterday and made it about 15 boards further than grandma!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's the Popeye video mentioned in the Wikipedia article Ann cited:





Wimpy eats some jumping beans at about 3:30 into the video.

Glad you're enjoying the game, Sheila!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You hold them in your closed hand.  The Dollar Tree was selling them a couple of months ago.


33 years ago, when I worked in a toy store, we sold jumping beans. They came with a short explanation of care for the moth larva inside but not as extensive as the Wikipedia one.


----------



## Chad Winters

Jesslyn said:


> Yeah--my Dad took us to Tijuana when I was a kid (in the 60's) and one of the things we brought back were some jumping beans. Being the nerdy, geek that I am, of course I popped one open. My trauma was such that to this day I can't remember what was inside other than something wormy. My mind is still blocking out the rest.


ewww (http://waynesword.palomar.edu/plaug97.htm)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm thinking I'm going to have to split out the jumping bean discussion so as to not traumatize all the FAOTD thread fans... 

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Chad Winters said:


> ewww (http://waynesword.palomar.edu/plaug97.htm)


Erm, that is disgusting. I would be disappointed as a kid too; opening a mexican jumping bean to find a nasty worm instead of magic.


----------



## Toby

Ewwwwwwww! Gross! Just the things that little boys would like, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Street Food Tycoon Extreme*
Originally $2.99



Sell streetfood to become the next tycoon. Graphics look good. Reviews are so-so, 8 of 13 are four stars or above. No five star reviews appear to be by the developer. Three one-star reviews talk about crashes but don't say which device.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Munch Time*
Originally $2.99



This very well reviewed game involves a bug-eyed chameleon....it seems to be a combination of a physics game and a platform game where you journey across the screen and use the chameleon's tongue to help him move and to catch various items that act as power ups. One one-star reviewer didn't like the game, but 24 of 27 reviews are five stars and above. The only permission is "open network sockets." This one intrigued me enough to download it to try out. Graphics look good, game play is good. The chameleon does eat these little larvae shaped creatures by snatching them up on his tongue, and I find that image slightly disturbing. 

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Where Faeries Dwell*
Originally $1.99



Where Faeries Dwell -- A hidden object game, well reviewed with 29 of 45 reviews four stars and above. The five one-star reviews mainly say it isn't difficult enough. The current blurb says more difficult hidden objects have been added. You can choose to play by picture, by silhouette or by word. You can also choose different modes such as timed or untimed. The scenes are quite beautiful. And I think the difficulty is about right, at least in the timed mode. A nice hidden object game.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it! I don't know why. I've yet to be able to play any of them <sigh> but GD is happy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got it! I don't know why. I've yet to be able to play any of them <sigh> but GD is happy.


You need your own Fire, Gertie.  Business expense. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You need your own Fire, Gertie.  Business expense.
> 
> Betsy


I already have the receipt for this one in my tax folder.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Christmas Crash*
Originally $0.99



Really. No point in even talking about this one. 7 reviews out of 9 are two stars and below. Really, Amazon? It's not like we're desparate for Christmas games....

So we have a KBAAD*. I've been playing this one for several days: *Triple Town*.



It's a match three game with real strategy. You match three items, and they upgrade into a new item. You hae patches of grass, bushes, trees, houses, churches, cathedrals. And there's pesky little bears that you combine to do away with (they turn into tombstones). Match three upgraded items and they turn into the next level up. You have a limited town plot size and the idea is to maximize your score before your town plot fills up. A really original twist on the match-3 idea.

The game is free, and if you're patient, you don't have to upgrade or buy additional turns or items, as you earn coins while playing and also earn more turn over time. But I liked the game well enough to upgrade to unlimited turns fairly soon. 

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## MichelleB675

I love Triple Town! 

I had the unlimited turns for it, but lost it when I had to reset my Fire to factory default.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> I love Triple Town!
> 
> I had the unlimited turns for it, but lost it when I had to reset my Fire to factory default.


 

Have you checked with Amazon? They should have a record of the in-app purchase, I would think? (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.)

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

I did contact them. They said I would have to buy it again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Occurs to me, for the games, it might be helpful to know if they're part of the 'game sync' thing that was getting buzz when the HD Fires were announced.  Wonder how one would tell?


----------



## TraceyC/FL

MichelleB675 said:


> I did contact them. They said I would have to buy it again.


Really? That is a big, huge, downer....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleB675 said:


> I did contact them. They said I would have to buy it again.


I would look through your digital orders. I have a receipt for mine that says "Unlimited Turns for the Kindle Fire." I would find that and then contact Amazon again and be pushy and tell them you have a receipt for the purchase. If they can't activiate it again, ask for a credit....

I'm a little disconcerted that you would have to buy it again....

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I actually had the same issue only it was with Cut the Rope.  On my original fire I bought the in-app key to unlock all the levels but when I put cut the rope on my fire hd from the amazon cloud the levels weren't unlocked.  When I tried to do the in-app purchase again from the fire hd I get the message that I already own it and can't dl it again..  I contacted the developer and they were worse than useless.   --Golly gee, I don't know why it doesn't work, it should.--

I didn't contact amazon though, should I have done that rather than the deloper?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Occurs to me, for the games, it might be helpful to know if they're part of the 'game sync' thing that was getting buzz when the HD Fires were announced. Wonder how one would tell?


Is that the Game Center? You can see that in the Games tab.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is that the Game Center? You can see that in the Games tab.
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Sent from Killashandra,
> my Kindle Fire 4G


Yeah! That's what it's called. . . . .my understanding is that if a game works that way all settings should be synced between kindles. Would be a good thing to know for games with levels. . . . .have you noticed if it says whether or not it's part of it on the product pages?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah! That's what it's called. . . . .my understanding is that if a game works that way all settings should be synced between kindles. Would be a good thing to know for games with levels. . . . .have you noticed if it says whether or not it's part of it on the product pages?


Almost all of the Games I've put on my Fire seem to be, but I don't know if it says on the product page.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Chad Winters

That sounds crazy, I'm an ipad/iphone guy but I have never lost an in app purchase when I reset or upgrade my device. Which happens way to often for me to spend money on a temporary purchase


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Chad Winters said:


> That sounds crazy, I'm an ipad/iphone guy but I have never lost an in app purchase when I reset or upgrade my device. Which happens way to often for me to spend money on a temporary purchase


It does sound crazy. I'm going to contact Amazon to find out what they tell me.

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Toby

Why do they need access to my wifi account or something? What does this mean, anyway? That's what was written in the Permissions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby, you're talking about Triple Town?  These are the permissions:

Read only access to phone state.
Open network sockets.
Write to external storage.
Access information about Wi-Fi networks.
Access information about networks.
PowerManager WakeLocks to keep processor from sleeping or screen from dimming.

It needs to know if a network is available because there are in-app purchases.  At least that's how I read that....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah! That's what it's called. . . . .my understanding is that if a game works that way all settings should be synced between kindles. Would be a good thing to know for games with levels. . . . .have you noticed if it says whether or not it's part of it on the product pages?


Somebody with more than one Fire would have to test it. 

Today's Free App of the Day is *Holiday Hidden Objects*
Originally $1.99



Really. No point in even talking about this one, either. 8 reviews out of 15 are two stars and below, only 4 four-star and above. Really, Amazon? It's not like we're desparate for Christmas games....

So we have a KBAAD*: *PicsArt Photo Studio*.

This is a really good full-featured photo editor with extensive camera controls. (It will work for the original Kindle Fire, though of course no camera to access.) It's got tons of different effects you can apply and also tons of sharing options. I give this five stars plus.

Back in a sec with the link.....here it is:


These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Really. No point in even talking about this one, either. 8 reviews out of 15 are two stars and below, only 4 four-star and above. Really, Amazon? It's not like we're desparate for Christmas games....


I've waiting to see what you posted up as an alternate!



> This is a really good full-featured photo editor with extensive camera controls. (It will work for the original Kindle Fire, though of course no camera to access.) It's got tons of different effects you can apply and also tons of sharing options. I give this five stars plus.
> 
> *KBAAD=KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


Oh perfect timing!! I was trying to muddle thru photo apps for the Fire i'm setting up for a 9yo (oh and I snagged it for my kids, i'll try it later after I get them out of the house!)


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting me know, Betsy! Yes, it was Triple Town.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I was all set to post this at 7:00am when KB went down for about 40 minutes. 

Today's Free App of the Day is *The Impossible Test Christmas*
Originally $1.99



Amazon, you're killing me... 9 of 13 reviews are two stars or worse, only two reviews four stars and above. Permissions, popups. One review says "Feels more like punishment than fun."

So we have a KBAAD*: *Gemini App Manager*.



This is a powerful app manager. I use it to see which apps are running in the background. It's probably overkill, it does lots of other stuff, too. 188 of 213 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I was all set to post this at 7:00am when KB went down for about 40 minutes.


And here I was thinking..... dang, she FINALLY slept in!!!!

Silly me!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I would have posted it even earlier but I had to find yet ANOTHER KBAAD because Amazon keeps picking such terrible apps...    I'm running out of 'em.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, someone at Amazon has a sense of humor....Today's Free App of the Day is *The End*
Originally $0.99



14 of 24 reviews are four stars and above. As one review says "extremely well designed and implemented apoclypse running game." and "Not for the faint of heart. Very fast paced." And the product description: The End Begins! The world comes to an end; run like hell, collect duct tape and buy goodies for your survival camp. It does have in-app purchases. Some reviews compared it favorably to Temple Run.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, someone at Amazon has a sense of humor....Today's Free App of the Day is *The End*
> Originally $0.99


Oh, yeah. I hadn't noticed. I woke up today. Well, the game will be good practice for the next End Of The World Party.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just tried it, and I like it.  But it is fast!  Took me three tries to get through the tutorial; partly because I wasn't reading the prompts.  You control your runner by tilting the screen to go around obstacles and swiping up to jump, down to slide under things and left or right to turn.

Edit:  BTW, there's also a version for iThings in the App Store.  Free.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

OK, i'll grab this one!


----------



## CandyTX

Just popping in to say thanks for posting these... I grabbed "The End"... that's funny.


----------



## SheilaJ

There is already an update for The End.  Hey the day isn't over yet!  It probably does mean that I WILL have to shovel snow though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> There is already an update for The End. Hey the day isn't over yet! It probably does mean that I WILL have to shovel snow though.


Where do you see the update, Shelia? I checked my updates on my Fire (go to the App Tab, Store, then click on the top/side menu bar and tap on the menu to see Updates) and don't see anything.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I did that very thing on my fire hd 7 and there said there was an update.  It didn't matter.  I'm not quick enough for this game anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It is fast, isn't it, LOL!  I think my grandson will like it.

I think 8.9HD has a different version than 7HD...so that explains why I don't see an update.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Christmas Solitaire*
Originally $0.99



If you've been craving holiday themed solitaire, you're in luck! Here's an attractive set of solitaire games (8 work on my Fire HD) that includes Freecell, Klondike, Spider, Scorpion, Wasp and Yukon. Attractive and play well. There are Solitaire packs that have more games, but they're not Christmas themed! 12 of 15 reviews are four stars and above. The only one star review, from today, says it won't work on the Kindle Fire HD8.9 4G, which isn't true; it works fine on mine so far....

If you don't know how to play a particular game, tap on the little gear at the bottom of the screen, it will give the rules.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Ha! I just clicked on this at Amazon from my computer and heard my Fire HD bleep at me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> Ha! I just clicked on this at Amazon from my computer and heard my Fire HD bleep at me.


Does your Fire HD not celebrate Christmas? 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I love playing regular solitare. Must learn others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Magic Piano - Christmas Special*
Originally $1.49



Today's FAOTD is for Ann.  It's a piano game. You select a song, from easy to expert, and then pick the mode to play it in (beginner is slowed down) and then try to match striking the keys to the little rectangles that float down to show which key to strike. White for white keys, black for black keys. You get graded at the end. But also a round of applause. So it's only a little like having Miss Grady the piano teacher standing over your shoulder. Works well... but it's not really for learning for the piano. But maybe you'll learn some songs that you can pick out at a piano if you want to.  9 of 11 reviews are four stars and above; the one one-star review says it only has one easy song, which was not true on my download. You can also just play the tunes. Works for a sing along, except you don't have the words.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD8.9 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I'l guess I'll have to try it, then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it. I bought a piano app but it it only plays the first few notes of each song. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll be interested in your feedback, Ann and Gertie...  For me, it's a game--not really a learning app.  I like it and I'll play it, for sure. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Got it. Sounds like fun. I used to play the piano ages ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's Free App of the Day is *Doodle Jump Christmas*
Originally $0.99



This is apparently an HD Christmas version of the original Doodle Jump, if you are familiar with it. If not, Doodle Jump is a platform game where you guide the "Doodler" up a series of never ending platforms. The original has several themes including Winter, which, based on the reviews, may or may not be the same as this one.  This has 22 of 35 reviews four stars and above; the original, at $0.99, has 392 of 560 reviews four stars and above. You can find the original at the above page, down in the "Also Bought" list: "Doodle Jump (Kindle Tablet version).

The product page says it is compatible with both my brother's original nonHD Fire and my HD8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is World of Goo.
Originally $4.99



This app is very highly rated, has won many awards, and is on numerous "Best Games" lists (including NYTimes, techcrunch, pocketgamer, androidpolice, and mashable). It is a Google Play "Editor's Choice" selection, where it has a 4.8 average rating (out of a possible 5.0) by 12,099 users.

Description: Drag and drop living, squirming, talking, globs of goo to build structures, bridges, cannonballs, zeppelins, and giant tongues.

Enjoy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, this is one that is on my wishlist.  Well done, Amazon!

36 of 39 reviews on Amazon are four stars and above.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DreamWeaver said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is World of Goo.
> Originally $4.99
> 
> 
> 
> This app is very highly rated, has won many awards, and is on numerous "Best Games" lists (including NYTimes, techcrunch, pocketgamer, androidpolice, and mashable). It is a Google Play "Editor's Choice" selection, where it has a 4.8 average rating (out of a possible 5.0) by 12,099 users.
> 
> Description: Drag and drop living, squirming, talking, globs of goo to build structures, bridges, cannonballs, zeppelins, and giant tongues.
> 
> Enjoy!


Sounds like it was inspired by Mike Hicks' Kreelan builders.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I was irked for 5 minutes when I saw this was the FAOD.... i had bought it last week. HMPH. It is one of my 8yo's favorite on the iPad.

But wait, hark, can it be?? AH HA. I skipped buying and got it FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kid won't get it until maybe tomorrow, but probably next week when she gets home from her Dad's!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TraceyC/FL said:


> I was irked for 5 minutes when I saw this was the FAOD.... i had bought it last week. HMPH. It is one of my 8yo's favorite on the iPad.
> 
> But wait, hark, can it be?? AH HA. I skipped buying and got it FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kid won't get it until maybe tomorrow, but probably next week when she gets home from her Dad's!!


So, wait, you thought you'd bought it but hadn't? So now you get it for free? Cool!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Played Piano Master this morning. It moves a little fast for me and I don't have time to get with the beat. Only played it once, but I'll try again. I think it'll be fun when I get the hang of it.


----------



## docmama28

Today Amazon is offering the FAOTD greatest hits. I just grabbed Office Suite Professional
(regularly $14.99) free of charge this morning!  Makes the fact that I have to go into work this morning 
a bit more palatable!  Happy Boxing Day to all here on Kindle boards!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't found what docmama is reporting yet, off to look for it.

Ireadbooks--I'm going to start a separate thread for World of Goo questions; give me a sec.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Final Freeway 2R* 
Originally $1.99



A classic road racing game that is well reviewed by Amazon's customers. It does, per the product page, have Open Feint with it, but there are few permissions. 9 of 11 reviews are four stars and above. Looks like a good one!

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

I found it when I accessed the app store on my Fire HD.  I also found it in the drop-down menu that pops up under "shop by department" on the Amazon main page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, thanks, docmama!

Yes, it's front and center if browsing on a Fire, but kind of hidden (and the link in fact says "hidden") if shopping on your PC or iPad. You have to go to "Shop by Department" and select the App Store link. Or, you can click here


----------



## SheilaJ

I am thrilled to get the office suite pro for free.  That was one of the first ones offered FAOTD when the original fire was released and since mine hadn't been shipped yet I missed it.  Also TuneIn Professional is a great radio listening app that is free today that I highly recommend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

docmama28 said:


> I found it when I accessed the app store on my Fire HD. I also found it in the drop-down menu that pops up under "shop by department" on the Amazon main page.


Got it, thanks.

I'm back to being hooked on Freecell in Christmas Solitaire. I was hooked on that years ago, but kicked the habit. Now, alas, I'm back to my old ways.


----------



## D/W

docmama28 and Betsy, thanks _so_ much for posting about all the free apps today! I picked up several that l've wanted for a while.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

DreamWeaver said:


> docmama28 and Betsy, thanks _so_ much for posting about all the free apps today! I picked up several that l've wanted for a while.


And all the ones that looked good to me (most of them actually) I already had. So I would agree with the assessment that it's a selection of 'greatest hits'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And all the ones that looked good to me (most of them actually) I already had. So I would agree with the assessment that it's a selection of 'greatest hits'.


Yes, I had most of the, too. But I picked up one or two!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I also had most of them, picked up a couple.


----------



## ireadbooks

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Final Freeway 2R*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> A classic road racing game that is well reviewed by Amazon's customers. It does, per the product page, have Open Feint with it, but there are few permissions. 9


I adore this game. I had been using Death Racing and found it hard to play. Final Freeway 2R more intuitive, easier to play, and tons of fun. You also get to choose your player. Highly recommended.

As for Open Feint, I read online that the platform has been discontinued.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toby

Thanks everyone for taking the time to mention these free apps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> As for Open Feint, I read online that the platform has been discontinued.


I see that! That explains why there weren't tons of one-star reviews about Open Feint, then. I wondered...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: ChuChu Rocket!* 
Originally $$0.99



Apparently this was a classic game where ChuChu's invaded the hearts and minds of gamers as they looked for an escape plan away from the evil KapuKapus into their cozy rocket ships. 5 of 6 reviews are four stars and above. 

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thank goodness for these free apps. The kids don't go back to school until 1/7 and I'd be hard-pressed to keep GD entertained.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## SheilaJ

It looks like the greatest hits FAOTD was a one shot wonder.  I am so glad someone pointed that out yesterday.  Thank you.


----------



## ireadbooks

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thank goodness for these free apps. The kids don't go back to school until 1/7 and I'd be hard-pressed to keep GD entertained.


Wowsers, that's a long break. I don't remember being so lucky when I was in school.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ireadbooks said:


> Wowsers, that's a long break. I don't remember being so lucky when I was in school.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


And they had the whole week off for Thanksgiving. I shake my head all the time, wondering when they actually go to school.


----------



## BTackitt

At least they aren't college students, the 3 in my family are off until 1/14, and our finals finished 12/15.. so basically we have a month off. (But we only got 2 days for Thanksgiving.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> At least they aren't college students, the 3 in my family are off until 1/14, and our finals finished 12/15.. so basically we have a month off. (But we only got 2 days for Thanksgiving.)


You mean it gets worse in three years? <shudder>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: EDGE Extended* 
Originally $2.99



Move a cube around a "geometric" universe. You can move the cube by pushing it with your finger or tilting the device. Or by telekinesis.  11 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

In case y'all missed it, there's a $1 MP3 bonus if you pick up one of three apps by Smule.

 

(Note: Magic Piano and Songify are shown as NOT compatible with the original Fire on my account. Songify requires a microphone, so that's understandable.)

The third one, Autorap, shows as not compatible with either my original Fire or my Fire HD8.9, but the reviews indicate it worked with someone's Fire HD in October.... If you're interested in converting your spoken word to rap, and have an Android device with a microphone, this may be for you.


Promotion says: Buy one of three Smule apps and get $1 in MP3 credit. After completing your purchase, you will receive an e-mail indicating that a $1 credit for Amazon MP3 music has been applied to your account automatically. The e-mail will also provide instructions on how to redeem your credit.

Unless otherwise noted, these apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got 'em.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Magic Piano shows, for me, as compatible with both my HD Fires
Songify also shows as compatible with both.
AutoRap is only compatible with the HD7


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Yahoooo!!!! Edge Extended to go with Edge!!!!

If only it was also free on iOS today i'd be really happy!! But I guess happy kids is good....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> Betsy, did you find the $1 MP3 bonus offer on the Smule app product pages? I don't see anything about that there.


It was on the Amazon Digital Deals and I'm pretty sure it was on the product page, too. I don't see it either place now. Here's the link to the information about the offer:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?tag=dealnewscom&docId=1000895231

Gertie, did you get the email about the $1MP3 credit? I did....

DW, if the apps are still free, I'd say give it a try...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got one of the apps and got 2 emails, one with a $2 credit and one with a $1 credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's strange...it's only supposed to be a $1 credit.     I only got one email, with $1 credit and that's all that shows in my credits.  Ann broke it.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It was on the Amazon Digital Deals and I'm pretty sure it was on the product page, too. I don't see it either place now. Here's the link to the information about the offer:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?tag=dealnewscom&docId=1000895231
> 
> Gertie, did you get the email about the $1MP3 credit? I did....
> 
> DW, if the apps are still free, I'd say give it a try...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, got the email. Got one last week, too, and another one for $5 on selected games.


----------



## Toby

I got the apps, but how does it work? Where do I speak in the mic? Do I have to hold a button?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't tried the Songify or AutoRap yet, Toby.  And I'm not quite sure where the mic is, that's a good question!

Hey, foks, the $1 off on Smule apps is at least showing when you access the App store directly from your Fire.  If you haven't picked those up, you might try directly from your Fire.

Also, in app upgrades are discounted right now for a number of apps, and Triple Town is one of them.  If you've been thinking of purchasing unlmited turns, now might be the time.  (I'd already purchased, so not sure what the discount is.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, got distracted playing a game of Triple Town (new high score, first time over 50K, yay!!!).

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word Off! - Ad Free Game* 
Originally $$0.99



3 one star reviews, which mention needing Facebook or an email to play. I've checked this out by registering with a "junk" email I use. So, you can play against Facebook friends, random opponents, or you can search for a friend who is also using the app or you can pass and play locally. You earn coins; not sure what they are used for. I'll be back with a KBAAD in a few minutes. 4 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## docmama28

This is why I love Amazon...I got a $2 MP3credit over the holidays for ordering some guitar picks for my son, now I have $2 more from these Smule apps.  I can get the Les Miserables movie soundtrack for only $1, while at the iTunes store the same album is $15.99!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*pouts*


I only got $1 in credits...I think they changed it back and forth a couple times...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got the Piano one. . . .the $2 was for buying a musical instrument. 

As a purchaser of a qualifying musical instrument you have earned a $2 credit valid towards Amazon MP3 albums or single songs. This credit has been automatically applied to your account. For redemption instructions and additional information, click here http://www.amazon.com/mp3redeem. Amazon MP3 music is available to customers located in and with billing addresses in the United States. Taxes apply in some states. Limit one promotional credit per customer. Your credit expires at 11:59 pm PST on January 31, 2013.
The promotional credit must be used by January 31, 2013. This offer is subject to Terms and Conditions.

The $1 was for the app.

As a customer who has downloaded a qualifying product at Amazon Appstore for Android, you have earned a $1 credit valid towards Amazon MP3 albums or single songs at http://www.amazon.com/mp3. For redemption instructions and additional information, click here http://www.amazon.com/mp3redeem. Amazon MP3 music is available to customers located in and with billing addresses in the United States. Taxes apply in some states. Limit one promotional credit per customer. Your credit expires at 11:59 pm PST on January 31, 2013.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here are a couple of KBAADs*

We were discussing weather apps earlier, Weatherbug is another nice weather app. I like the layout, it has a minimalist approach for when you just want some quick weather info. You can also scroll through local weather cams, which is kind of fun. There is also an elite version for $1.99, but I'm not sure what else you get.



Today in history.


I have this on my iPod Touch. As it says, it tells you what happened on this date in history. It also, in a couple of the menu choices, folds in the top stories of today. Edited to add: This is apparently for the 7" Fires only? It isn't compatible with my HD8.9 but is with the original Fire. If someone can confirm it works with the HD7, that would be great. Edit#2: SheilaJ in a later post confirms that it works with the HD7. I really need to get one. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The main thing with WB elite is that there are no ads.  It was free once early on. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, I was referring to this:
> Betsy


Oh. . .well. . . if one bought more than one app one got $1 for each, I assume. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh. . .well. . . if one bought more than one app one got $1 for each, I assume. . . . .


Well, when I got the two apps, I only got $1, hence my pouting....off to check my balance again. And I had read that it had been changed to one credit per account. Oh, well, I'm not going to fuss (except here) for $1. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, when I got the two apps, I only got $1, hence my pouting....off to check my balance again. And I had read that it had been changed to one credit per account. Oh, well, I'm not going to fuss (except here) for $1.
> 
> Betsy


Huh.

I only got the one app. WAS surprised by the $2 that said it was for a musical instrument purchase. I don't really consider a digital piano app to be a musical instrument.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh.
> 
> I only got the one app. WAS surprised by the $2 that said it was for a musical instrument purchase. I don't really consider a digital piano app to be a musical instrument.


*My MISTAKE. . . . .*

Turns out the $2 was a credit that was applied (a bit late) after I bought a guitar table rest thingy. . . ..

I only got $1 for the one app.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I already have the Weather Bug on my laptop. It's still free if you allow the ads. Sometimes TWC, WB and my sensor have three different temps. 

Picked up the History one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Huh.
> 
> I only got the one app. WAS surprised by the $2 that said it was for a musical instrument purchase. I don't really consider a digital piano app to be a musical instrument.


Well, that's the one I got first and got the $1 credit for. Are you sure the $2 was for buying that app? Very strange...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, no. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> *My MISTAKE. . . . .*
> 
> Turns out the $2 was a credit that was applied (a bit late) after I bought a guitar table rest thingy. . . ..
> 
> I only got $1 for the one app.


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks for the link to the Today in History app Betsy.  I really like the way it is laid out by different categories.  Without this app how would I ever had known that in 1956 Elvis made history by having 10 songs on the billboard top 100 at the same time.   Good to know.  I will probably take a peek at this app every day.  Plus a bonus is it has some current events that will probably be history tomorrow.  The choice of either static or dynamic presentation is a plus as well.

I'm still waiting for the eweather app to be free but weatherbug is a great app.

On an earlier deal.  On Dec. 26th when Amazon had their one day greatest hits for free day I thought I grabbed a program called TuneIn Pro.  I believe I even made a comment about what a great radio listening app this was in this thread.  Well when I got around to trying it out yesterday I couldn't find it.  I emailed Amazon about it and they gave me a $1 credit and told me to download it again even though they found no record of my purchasing it.  Gotta love Amazon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sheila, you have an HD7?  It isn't compatible with my HD8.9....

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Yes HD7 and it looks great on it. Here is a screenshot showing today's layout.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Let's Break Stuff! Premium* 
Originally $$1.99



You use a slingshot to break stuff. Extremely poorly reviewed... Only 3 of 21 reviews are four stars and above. 13 of 21 reviews are two stars and below. So, of course, we have a KBAAD!*



I like this combination photo editor and camera app. It has excellent camera features built in--adjustments for white balance, exposure, and scene. And you can edit the photo afterwards. Nice app! 118 of 153 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. (You can still use PicShop Lite as a photo editor if you don't have an HD Fire. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Draw a Stickman: EPIC* 
Originally $1.99



This looks like such a fun game AND has great reviews, I snapped it up! You draw a stickman and then guide him (or her) through a world of adventure. You draw the tools that he or she uses in the adventure. 14 levels. I'm off to play! 102 of 118 reviews are four stars and above. EDIT: And I'm already hooked.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it! GD will really love this one when she gets back home.

I've been mostly playing Christmas Solitaire and Magic Academy: Hidden Castle. For anyone who's playing the latter, turn off the timer. It's fun to try to beat the clock, but when you get to the dragon puzzle, you'll find it's impossible to finish it in eight minutes. I couldn't find any picture of the dragon anywhere and it has a very complicated border. 

There are also hidden objects very close to the edge and you have to kind of swipe them away from the edge to pick them up. I use the side of my little finger to make sure I'm touching the object.


----------



## ireadbooks

Draw A Stickman: EPIC is adorable. No completed combos moves or special powers needed. It's easy enough for a child to play but novel enough to intrigue an adult...well, this one at least  

Some of the low reviews claim the buttons don't show up properly on the Fire HD 7", therefore rendering the game unplayable, but I haven't had any problems.


----------



## Dragle

Stickman is fun and challenging enough for this adult. Are you supposed to find a puzzle piece in every single level?  I'm only batting about 500 on that score. And getting myself killed a lot. Whee! I didn't properly connect all the pieces of a key one time and only picked up the circle part... but it worked anyway, lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Stickman is fun and challenging enough for this adult. Are you supposed to find a puzzle piece in every single level? I'm only batting about 500 on that score. And getting myself killed a lot. Whee! I didn't properly connect all the pieces of a key one time and only picked up the circle part... but it worked anyway, lol.


Yes, there's supposed to be a puzzle piece in every level...I plan on playing it a bit tonight! In between cooking for tomorrow's gathering of the clan.

I knew it looked familiar; I had already downloaded the free version because of a review I had read on another site.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: New Years Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



Have you picked up any of the other holiday-themed Mahjong games by 24/7? If so, you'll know that they feature nice graphics and gameplay, a limited number of layouts and only one card style. As one reviewer says, it would be nice if they had one app and themes within the app....but they don't. But it's a nice version! One one-star reviewer found it required Adobe Air but I didn't have to install anything extra on my Kindle Fire HD8.9. The other one-star reviewer comments:


> This is Shanghai, not mahjong. Learn the difference please. The are two extremely different games. If you think otherwise, then you must also think craps is the same as Yahtzee, or go fish is the same as Texas hold'em.


 And


> I was really excited for a new years app to come for FAOTD, and I saw new years in the app title, so I was excited that Amazon didn't disappoint! But then I realized that this game was mahjong, a game originated in China. Why would you give me a new years game on new years, when it is in fact not new years in China? That will cost this app 4 stars, I would give it 0 stars but that option isn't available.


 Sigh... 13 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love MahJong. I got this one for $1.99.



It's got classic, a quest and endless. The quest is kind of fun. You go to different places in the ancient world to pick up pieces of an artifact. The tiles are themes to the area. Mexico was hard. Some of the tiles were very similar.

I'm playing endless, now. I'm up to 39 rows and _no end_ in sight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think that might have been the free app of the day on Dec 26?  That's when I got it.  I like it!  EDIT:  It was one of the "greatest hits" that was available for free on the 26th.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think that might have been the free app of the day on Dec 26? That's when I got it. I like it! EDIT: It was one of the "greatest hits" that was available for free on the 26th.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe that's when I got it.


----------



## Atunah

I paid full price 4.99 for that Mahjong when I got my original fire a year ago. I still play it, just on my big fire now.  

But then I never tire of Mahjong, so I wanted a nice one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Frog on Ice* 
Originally $0.99



This game has been bouncing around in the ratings. Some initial five star ratings seemed to be from the developer, but later ones, not. Your goal is to move your froggie along the ice using, apparently, his tongue. I haven't tried it. Some negative reviews have complained about the controls 6 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Sailforms Database.



I've been playing with this database program, so I thought I'd offer it as a KBAAD. It seems to have a nice clean interface and comes with some premade templates, or you can start froms cratch to build your own. 9 of 11 reviews are four stars and above. There's also a "pro" version for $5.99. Most of the other paid database apps are $9.99

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not sure what I'm going to do with a database on my Fire, but what the heck, it's free. Maybe someday I'll find a use for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are sample lists in there...including a ToDo list.

Perhaps you could create a DB of your book titles, publicationd dates, etc, and include the ASINs or links in the different sites...  Anything you might want to keep track of.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are sample lists in there...including a ToDo list.
> 
> Perhaps you could create a DB of your book titles, publicationd dates, etc, and include the ASINs or links in the different sites... Anything you might want to keep track of.
> 
> Betsy


Good thought. One thing I'm constantly having to check is page and word length. That would work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Red Weed* 
Originally $1.99



Not many reviews for this game, but the ones that are there seem authentic enough. Or at least two of them are. The game is supposed to be a Reversi/Othello type game as far as gameplay, and is based on one of the scenes from Jeff Wayne's award-winning Musical Version of The War of the Worlds, according to the blurb. One of the reviews mentions the music in the game. 3 of 3 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doodle Hunt* 
Originally $0.99



This is a find the object game against the clock. It reminds me a bit of Pictureka! which I play on the iPad. (I prefer Pictureka, however.) A mix of objects is put on the screen and you are given one to tap all the instances of. You get bonuses for speed. It's set up by rooms. 5 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: XiiaLive Pro* 
Originally $3.99



This is a sleek, well rated Internet radio app. One reviewer mentions it having stations not in iHeart or TuneIn and vice versa, so it may be a compliment to the apps you already have, not a replacement. I would say that is a fair description. The one one-star review so far says that local stations could not be found, contrary to the product description.

I was able to find a couple of local stations that I looked for, and couldn't find others. Fortunately, my most listened-to station was included. You can do a search for stations by area (I tried Washington and Virginia, for example) and from the list, add stations to "favorites." You can do a search for a particular artist and stations that are currently playing that artist will appear, along with the song that is being played. Yay for Springsteen radio! You can also tag stations or streams. It's an 17 of 18 reviews are four stars and above. Based on my initial exploration, I would rate it four stars for ease of use, quality of the player and general appearance.

There isn't much in the way of instructions, however. 

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

I haven't been able to find any local stations on Xiia, but it does say in the description that it's Internet radio. I definitely wouldn't use this as a replacement for TuneIn. For me this is just another way to discover new music as the stations aren't mainstream radio stations.

The search option leaves much to be desired. Betsy, how were you able to find a station? Is there a way to narrow it down by city and/or state? When I select Search it just brings up an empty box. Did you type in the call letters? Station name? 

My results show up as a long list of stations, no categories whatsoever. 

And you're right about the lack of instructions. I've been randomly pressing buttons to find out what they do  

I like the variety of options you're given. You can view your history, tag songs you'd like to remember, set alarms, change the theme, even scan stations.

Overall I'm a happy camper. I think this is a fabulous app that I never would've noticed were it not free today.

Plus I just found the "Metallica & Megadeth Radio, Classic Heavy Metal/80's, 90's Hard Rock" station. I'm in heaven...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> I haven't been able to find any local stations on Xiia, but it does say in the description that it's Internet radio. I definitely wouldn't use this as a replacement for TuneIn. For me this is just another way to discover new music as the stations aren't mainstream radio stations.
> 
> The search option leaves much to be desired. Betsy, how were you able to find a station? Is there a way to narrow it down by city and/or state? When I select Search it just brings up an empty box. Did you type in the call letters? Station name?


All of the above.

Bear in mind, I mostly listen to NPR. There seem to be a fair number of NPR stations available.

Here's what I've learned so far... In theory, when you start the app, you'll be at the xiialive home page, with a simple grid showing Top Hits, Genre, Search, Favorites, Tags, History, Settings and Player. Elsewhere in the app, the magnifying glass will be in the sidebar bottom menu, or, in portrait mode, there's a menu bar at the top. Tap on Search or the magnifying glass. Then, tap in the top, next to the magnifying glass. Type in your search term and hit enter.

To find a Washington, DC area stations, I typed in Washington. (Not washington, dc). I got WETA, the main classical music here. To get the other station I listen to a lot, WAMU out of American University, I had to type WAMU.

When you get your list, you'll see a little grey triangle in the lower right corner of each listing's bar. Clicking on that will drop down a blue bar. You can set an alarm, share what your listening to via Facebook, Twitter or, by clicking on "More," any of the other sharing apps you have on your Fire.

If you know of a streaming feed for a local station, you can apparently add the URL to your search results. I haven't tried this yet, I just noticed it.

If you tap on Genre from the home screen or the side/top menu bar, you'll be able to search by genre, and drill down within genre.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Thanks for the breakdown, Betsy.

I still wasn't able to find any traditional (on-air) stations, but I did find (and 'favorite') my local NPR station.

One feature I appreciate about TuneIn that this app doesn't have is the ability to easily search using city and state. TuneIn even has a Local category that automatically pulls up your city's stations, in numerical order, for you. It's very convenient. 

I dig XiiaLive, though. The interface is clean and it offers alternatives when I'm tired of listening to the same songs on my Mp3 player and the radio. I'm been using it all day. 

Does anyone know how to log out? I can't figure out how and have been force closing the app through the Kindle menu.


----------



## SheilaJ

I made the mistake of exiting out of the program while a song was playing, thinking I would see it in my notifications and easily access the start/stop of music playing and there was nothing.  I had to go back into the program and find the station again to stop the music.  There doesn't seem to be an easily accessible currently playing access, unless I am missing something.  But hey, the price is right!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> There is a page on the developer's website with three instructional videos for *XiiaLive*: http://xiialive.com/how_to/. Included are "How to Use Bluetooth Using XiiaLive," XiiaLive App Overview," and "How to Add Your Own URL/Link."


Thanks, Dreamweaver, I've started to post those about three times now but keep getting distracted...look there's a squirrel! LOL!

There's also a support forum...let me come back with the link.
http://support.xiialive.com/

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

SheilaJ said:


> I made the mistake of exiting out of the program while a song was playing, thinking I would see it in my notifications and easily access the start/stop of music playing and there was nothing. I had to go back into the program and find the station again to stop the music. There doesn't seem to be an easily accessible currently playing access, unless I am missing something. But hey, the price is right!


Sheila, I noticed this also. It's a bit annoying. The description on the Amazon page says you can add the player as a widget. I'll see if I can figure out how.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you're using the native launcher, the Carousel, you can't use widgets. I'd suggest sending feedback to the developer via their support forum, linked earlier.

As for today's Free Fire App:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Easy Chef Recipes (Ad-free)* 
Originally $2.99



This is a good idea but bad implementation. It does crash when you do a search, as one review says, and it also crashes if you try to run it without the Internet. I can't recommend it. 6 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: ChefTap Recipe App.



This, however, is a pretty cool app. It only comes with a few recipes, but it will import recipes that you have saved at Allrecipes, Epicurious, Pinterest, Punchfork or foodgawker. (Not familiar with the last two, maybe you are.) It flawlessly imported my recipes from allrecipes.com and epicurious. You can also add pages from your browser, enter a URL to import, import a txt file or you can manually type in a recipe. 224 of 234 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Code Breaker Pro* 
Originally $1.18



Similar to the game Mastermind, you try to break the color code by a process of elimination. I never played Mastermind, though plenty of reviewers did. I've downloaded it to see what I missed! As some of the reviews indicate, the graphics are kind of rudimentary, but not crude. The game play was fine on my Fire HD8.9. This is the kind of logical puzzle I really enjoy, so it's a keeper for me. 7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'll never get to play all of these games.


----------



## Atunah

I used to love playing Mastermind as a kid with my brother. For hours and hours. 

I am getting this. I think I had another version on my OFire, but I didn't like it much. Had ads. This looks nice.



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll never get to play all of these games.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Jesslyn

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll never get to play all of these games.


I've been an Android/Amazon appstore user for over a year now and my advice is that if ANY of the free apps look interesting--buy em. The way the Fire works, you can click the buy button on your pc and you don't have to install on your device until you want it. There are fewer things more irritating than deciding you'd like an app months after it has been a FAOTD. It has happened to me more than once with a couple of productivity apps, but I've also found more than one game that has become (at least temporarily) a daily play.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jesslyn said:


> I've been an Android/Amazon appstore user for over a year now and my advice is that if ANY of the free apps look interesting--buy em. The way the Fire works, you can click the buy button on your pc and you don't have to install on your device until you want it. There are fewer things more irritating than deciding you'd like an app months after it has been a FAOTD. It has happened to me more than once with a couple of productivity apps, but I've also found more than one game that has become (at least temporarily) a daily play.


Good advice. Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And now, you can even remove them from your cloud but not have to repurchase if you change your mind. So you can tidy your device AND your cloud.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And now, you can even remove them from your cloud but not have to repurchase if you change your mind. So you can tidy your device AND your cloud.
> 
> Betsy


Where did you read that you could delete from the cloud and not have to repurchase Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Where did you read that you could delete from the cloud and not have to repurchase Betsy?


It was something I discovered when I first got my Fire; I think it's discussed in the Fire 8.9 Tips thread from when they were first shipped. I had decided to purge a few things from the cloud. Here's what happens:

When you press and hold on an item in the cloud, you get a pop up with the choices "Add to Favorites," "Delete from Cloud" or "Download."

If you select "Delete from Cloud," you get a dialog box that says:



> Delete from Cloud?
> Are you sure you want to delete the app from the cloud? Any existing subscriptions will not renew. Restore the app by going to the store to download again. Cancel/Delete from Cloud.


If you select "Delete from Cloud" and then go back to the App Store to that app, you'll be given the chance to download, not buy.

Mind you, I wouldn't delete apps that I knew for sure I wanted. Or ones that I kind of like. But others, that even if they eventually disappear from the store, I wouldn't care; yeah, I'll delete from the cloud so I don't have to browse through them; I'll take that chance.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Betsy, that is good info to know.


----------



## Toby

Good advice. Thanks! I am learning a lot here.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Six Dice Yahtzee (Ad Free)* 
Originally $0.99



This is a six dice version of Yahtzee. What's not to like? I've spent many an hour playing Yahtzee. Eager to see how this differs from the original. 45 of 49 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I do love Yahtzee!!


----------



## BTackitt

YAHTZEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! I'm a geek.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . I like Yahtzee -- but I'm not seeing where there's an advantage to having one more die.  So I got it to find out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . I like Yahtzee -- but I'm not seeing where there's an advantage to having one more die. So I got it to find out.


Me neither. But I haven't played it yet.

Wonder how long they'll be able to call it Yahtzee?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

How the heck do you make a full house with 6 dice  

Yatzee gives me some really nice memories. Although we called it Kniffel in Germany. Go say that one 3 times in a row.  

My grandma used to love playing it. But she also loved to cheat and turn over the dice as needed.  . One could not say anything to that and just go with the flow. I used to stay at her apartment after school or sometimes during the week because I lived in the boonies and there wasn't always a bus service. So Kniffel it was, for hours.  . 

We played a lot of board games in my family. And card games. 

Now I have to try out the 6 dice to see how the heck I make a full house. I guess its 3/3 then. But that is weird.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Me neither. But I haven't played it yet.
> 
> Wonder how long they'll be able to call it Yahtzee?
> 
> Betsy


Good point. . . . unless it's made by the people who own "Yahtzee". I have a clone called Simple Dice. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good point. . . . unless it's made by the people who own "Yahtzee". I have a clone called Simple Dice. . . . .


I suspect not....the only place "Yahtzee" is used is in the title. It's called "six of a kind" or "extra yacht" in the game. (Isn't it Hasbro that owns Yahtzee? That sticks in my head for some reason.)

I don't think the sixth die really adds anything; I think it's just there to keep them from getting sued by the real owners of Yahtzee.



Atunah said:


> How the heck do you make a full house with 6 dice
> ...
> Now I have to try out the 6 dice to see how the heck I make a full house. I guess its 3/3 then. But that is weird.


Full house is 2/4. There is also 3/3 called two triples. and 2/2/2 or three pair.

Betsy


----------



## runtmms

When I saw the app this morning I announced to my husband with a "yay." His response was a very serious "Yahtzee doesn't have six dice." I couldn't have told you that. Funny the things people remember about their childhood games.


----------



## Seamonkey

The same people also have a 5 dice yahtzee..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> The same people also have a 5 dice yachtzee..


That's true, they do. And despite the Amazon listing using the term "Yahtzee" I note the opening splash screen on the app says it is "The Original Yacht Dice Game." 

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yachtzee  . 

Ahh, you fixed your post Seamonkey, I thought it was perfect.  

I am not sure if my brain can enjoy playing with 6 dice. I am wire for 5. I have played that game so many times I can add in my sleep. The extra dice is throwing me off.


----------



## Dragle

I'll wait for the traditional 5-dice version...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Yachtzee .
> 
> Ahh, you fixed your post Seamonkey, I thought it was perfect.
> 
> I am not sure if my brain can enjoy playing with 6 dice. I am wire for 5. I have played that game so many times I can add in my sleep. The extra dice is throwing me off.


I can deal with the six dice. I can't deal with four rolls instead of three... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

6 Dice? 4 Rolls?  I dunno --- I think my brain will explode!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!

Sorry I'm late this morning--a rare sleep-in!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Herd Herd Herd TM Deluxe* 
Originally $1.99



Nice graphics. The goal is to herd chickens toward the pen. You can herd the chicken through stars which unlock other levels. Like Angry Birds, there is a star rating for each level. I don't know if that's related to the stars you actually grab or not. I think the kids will like this one; so far, I don't find it as compelling as Angry Birds, which the product blurb compares it to, but it's a lovely looking game with decent gameplay. The levels get more interesting quickly. And it has a nice little video between levels. 5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

_EDIT: If you get this app, be sure to go to "Shop" and purchase all the option packs which are free today as part of the App of the Day. There are four of them...or you can scroll down to the bottom and get the "Picnic Basket" which contains all four, though I'm not too sure about "Fart Stick." 
_

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've never herd of such a silly game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ouch! You're "herding" me!  


I'm gonna hit you with the game's Fart Stick!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I guess it's clear now the developmental level for which the game is suitable!  Fart Stick indeed! 

(Does that work better or worse than a cattle prod?  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I guess it's clear now the developmental level for which the game is suitable! Fart Stick indeed!
> 
> (Does that work better or worse than a cattle prod?  )


I guess we'll find out. 

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry I'm late this morning--a rare sleep-in!


Darn it, and I missed seeing it!!! I knew you'd sleep in at some point! 

Guess I have to go find a device and get the in-app stuff.... that i have turned off.


----------



## SheilaJ

Wow, I love this game.  I will have to fight my grandsons for my fire with this game.  I've just added it to my favorites.  Thanks for the heads up on the free in app purchases Betsy.  I always have that turned off as well.


----------



## CozyMama

Betsy, where did you find the bonus packs of today's free app? I can't seem to find them? Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Open up the app; on the main menu, below "Play Game"  is the "Shop."  Tap on that and you'll get the list of upgrade packs you can get.  Scroll down to the bottom and you'll see "Picnic Pack" that has them all.

I don't know what happens if you have in-app purchases turned off?  Does the Shop show?

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know what happens if you have in-app purchases turned off? Does the Shop show?


\It should - it should just say you can't buy this... I need to go find a tablet and download it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Wow, I love this game. I will have to fight my grandsons for my fire with this game. I've just added it to my favorites. Thanks for the heads up on the free in app purchases Betsy. I always have that turned off as well.


Just make sure you turn the in app purchases back off, Sheila! 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Already done!  I routinely have a 3 and 9 year old tapping my fires plus I don't want my clumsiness to buy something I don't want.  I rarely buy any in-app purchases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Already done! I routinely have a 3 and 9 year old tapping my fires plus I don't want my clumsiness to buy something I don't want. I rarely buy any in-app purchases.


What happens when you try to Shop with them turned on? Does it go into the shop?

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

SheilaJ said:


> Already done! I routinely have a 3 and 9 year old tapping my fires plus I don't want my clumsiness to buy something I don't want. I rarely buy any in-app purchases.


I got it on one - hmmmm, I wonder if I have to go steal child twos and buy it there??

And, did we ever hear back from Amazon on having to rebuy in-app if you do a restore? Which totally reminds me I need to go pay my Comcast bill..... (not really, I just glanced down and saw my post-it  )


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What happens when you try to Shop with them turned on? Does it go into the shop?
> 
> Betsy


It goes into the shop, but tells you you can't buy them because they are disabled.


----------



## SheilaJ

The problem I had was the unlock all the levels on cut the rope.  You can't rebuy it because it gives the message that .you already own it.  It resolved itself though, the levels are now unlocked.


----------



## Jesslyn

Betsy the Quilter said:


> _EDIT: If you get this app, be sure to go to "Shop" and purchase all the option packs which are free today as part of the App of the Day. There are four of them...or you can scroll down to the bottom and get the "Picnic Basket" which contains all four, though I'm not too sure about "Fart Stick."
> _
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the heads up about the in-app purchases. I never wold have opened and gotten them if you hadn't mentioned it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Could've done without the Fart Stick. GK's have to give me a quarter every time they use the word.  I could get rich on this game.


----------



## Atunah

Herding chickens? What kind of crazy person came up with that one. Now you got me chasing chickens in circles and down the holes.  . They go wherever they want to darn it. Just what I need, another game that drives me nuts but I can't stop playing. I am already barely making it and I just started with the game. I don't even want to know what other things they put in the way of my darn chickens. Round and round my finger they go.  

Really smooth game though and nice graphics. But Why oh why  

I did get that picnic basket, but I have no clue what it does or what a fart stick is. Never heard that term, but then I have no kids around me  . 
I guess I'll find out once I stop shoving the chickens down the holes?  

And as a public service announcement, if you like me and get hooked on certain games and don't have a clue why? Don't get Stand O'Food. Just don't. I spend 3 hours straight the other day making burgers and sandwiches.  . And I can't stop. Just can't stop.


----------



## CozyMama

Thank you for your help, Betsy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:



> Herding chickens? What kind of crazy person came up with that one. Now you got me chasing chickens in circles and down the holes. . They go wherever they want to darn it. Just what I need, another game that drives me nuts but I can't stop playing. I am already barely making it and I just started with the game. I don't even want to know what other things they put in the way of my darn chickens. Round and round my finger they go.
> 
> Really smooth game though and nice graphics. But Why oh why
> 
> I did get that picnic basket, but I have no clue what it does or what a fart stick is. Never heard that term, but then I have no kids around me .
> I guess I'll find out once I stop shoving the chickens down the holes?
> 
> And as a public service announcement, if you like me and get hooked on certain games and don't have a clue why? Don't get Stand O'Food. Just don't. I spend 3 hours straight the other day making burgers and sandwiches. . And I can't stop. Just can't stop.


And I get after my grandson for being addicted to games.


----------



## SheilaJ

Has anyone figured out how to use the bonuses that we bought.  I haven't noticed how to use the fart stick or the others yet.  Great game though.  I've completed the first barn with all stars.  woohoo.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm a little bit worried about some of you people.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm a little bit worried about some of you people.


Can't imagine why.


----------



## Atunah

Well................


----------



## geoffthomas

Hmmmmm..........too much time on our hands??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jesslyn said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the in-app purchases. I never wold have opened and gotten them if you hadn't mentioned it.


It was only on the graphic on the App Store storefront, not on the product page...so I wanted to make sure folks didn't miss them! Glad you got them.

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Thanks for the heads up on the bonus packages.    I would not have opened the app right up and missed out on them as well.

I just now opened Stickman.  I am now searching for Fred


----------



## Toby

I had to get this after all the talk. LOL! I followed the in-app free purchases directions mentioned here. I was all set to play, but my Fire crashed. Got it back working & plugged in, as it was down to 21%. Now, how do you turn off in-app purchasing?


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I saw what you said about stand o food. There are 2 of them, 1 from 2011 & 1 from now, so I got both for free. You do realize that I rarely play games, etc., but lately I have felt like playing, & lately, I am lusting after the 8.9 Fire. I need intervention.....help........!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Zig Zag Zombie HD - Zombies, Vampires, Ghosts, and More!* 
Originally $2.99



Appaently this is a physics game comparable to, say, billiards or bumper pool where you shoot your zombie or his friends to clear the enemy on the table. 6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oooh, no zombies for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Block Story* 
Originally $1.98



This looks to me like it's similar to Mine Craft if you're familiar with that. It's world building anyway. 316 of 504 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Chess Puzzles* 
Originally $1.99



This is not a full chess game; rather a game that lets you try to solve some closing setups in a chess game. However, one review says one of the solutions is wrong. Since the reviews aren't great (though it's early, that could change), we have a chess KBAAD 1 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Chess Free.



This is a full chess game with very good reviews. I don't play chess, or at least not very well or often, so I'll let those who are interested test it. 95 of 102 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

If you're not quite up to chess, here's a checkers game by the same developer with 40 of 45 reviews 4 or 5 stars.

Compatible with Fire HD and Galaxy tab 7".

*Checkers Free*
Product Features
Single and 2-player game modes
10 difficulty levels, from Beginner to Expert
Compulsory (official rules) or non-compulsory (popular rules) capture options
Undo and Hints buttons
User stats for each level played


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting the Checkers, HappyGuy!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stack 'N Puzzles - an Educational Puzzling Adventure for Kids* 
Originally $1.99



OK, the screen shot Amazon uses on the Digital Deal page is much more appealing than the bug-eyed buck-toothed beaver they're showing as an icon...but the game looks like a good one!

Stack N Puzzles is a puzzle adventure game designed for young children. Children play with Stack the Beaver through playing series of fun, educational, interactive puzzles. The puzzles have over a hundred pieces that bring your child into Stack's world - with museums, TRex, Fire Engine, Fire Truck, School, and much more. As children play the games, they learn what different objects are and what they sound like. The best part is, as your kid finishes putting together the city, he or she can then interact and play with Stack's city - from driving the fire engine to put out fire, to capturing the T Rex. There is plenty of excitement and learning for young kids. 54 of 56 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think this one might be too young for GD, but I got it for her anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Audubon Butterflies - A Field Guide to North American Butterflies* 
Originally $4,98



Love the Audubon field guides, have several on my iPad. Unfortunately, the reviews for this one aren't great. Taking a look at it, I'm pleased enough with it, but can't really field test-it this time a year. So I've selected a KBAAD* too. Back in a bit. 4 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Spensa Lite.



This seems like a pretty nice expenses app. One of the one star reviews complains about dates being wrong, but I think the fact that the calendar week starts with Monday confused the reviewer. 27 of 32 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm sure the butterfly one has some nice pictures. GD and I will look at it together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like it; maybe I'm not picky enough.  I'm sure I'll get some use out of it!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

The Audubon one won't work on the kids tablets. We have them all for the iPad - not loaded, but we have them! LOL!! I did snag it for V on her Fire though (and I may be exchanging my kids tablets today for 7" Fires).

Betsy - i'm a "calendar should start on Monday" kinda of gal. I drove everyone I worked with crazy because I set Outlook (and every other calendar we used) up to be that way. I just like having the weekend grouped together!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

TraceyC/FL said:


> The Audubon one won't work on the kids tablets. We have them all for the iPad - not loaded, but we have them! LOL!! I did snag it for V on her Fire though (and I may be exchanging my kids tablets today for 7" Fires).
> 
> Betsy - i'm a "calendar should start on Monday" kinda of gal. I drove everyone I worked with crazy because I set Outlook (and every other calendar we used) up to be that way. I just like having the weekend grouped together!


Since the business week starts on Monday, that makes perfect sense.

Just tried to use Sailform which is a free database program. Got to figure out how to turn off autocorrect because it keeps changing Ariana to Marianna.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I don't have a problem with the work week starting on Monday, but apparently one of the reviewers did.

Betsy


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I think the bird guide was free at some point since I have it.

Thanks for posting these every day.  I know I could go to Amazon to look but I much prefer to come here and get the details.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!  It helps me check, so I don't miss something good...  I didn't have the Butterfly Guide.  It might have been before I got my first Fire.  I didn't have an Android phone, so missed some early ones.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

I want to add my thanks to Betsy and others for this ongoing thread too. I would probably forget to check for the FAOTD at Amazon each day, so the thread email reminder is very helpful!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The six dice yahtzee drove me nuts for a while today so I purchased regular Yahtzee for .99. Now I just have to find it on my Fire so I can install it. I'm finding all kinds of stuff in different places.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Apps you get from Amazon should be under Apps.  If you don't see it under device, look at cloud.  Once you've d/l'd it, any games will also be under games.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apps you get from Amazon should be under Apps. If you don't see it under device, look at cloud. Once you've d/l'd it, any games will also be under games.


I look at Cloud and still can't find things. Just found a whole bunch of stuff under apps that weren't under games but are what I consider games. The new yahtzee I bought today hasn't yet shown up in either games or apps, under cloud or device. I just never know where I'll find stuff.

So, I'm getting used to the six-dice yahtzee. Doing pretty well at it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I look at Cloud and still can't find things. Just found a whole bunch of stuff under apps that weren't under games but are what I consider games. The new yahtzee I bought today hasn't yet shown up in either games or apps, under cloud or device. I just never know where I'll find stuff.
> 
> So, I'm getting used to the six-dice yahtzee. Doing pretty well at it.


I've been trying to figure out if the things under the games tab are only Amazon's Game Circle games; I have at least one game (Monopoly) that doesn't show up there. Although not everything listed has Game Circle stats...so that's probably not it, either. There must be an attribute that's not set on all games.

Stuff shows up slowly in Apps. I usually sync and then go away and do something else and when I come back it shows up in the cloud.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: GlowPuzzle Ads Free* 
Originally $0.99



Product blurb: GlowPuzzle is an extremely addicting game! The goal is to connect all the dots in the puzzle using a continuous path but you are not allowed to reuse any completed path. There are up to 380 brain teasing levels available to keep you challenged in this game. 3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Out of 17,855 reviewers at Google Play, the free version of *GlowPuzzle* has an average rating of 4.5 (out of 5). The negative reviews at Amazon mainly comment that the app is "boring," but plenty of users seem to like it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, from what I read of the reviews, it didn't seem like a KBAAD was warranted.  Anyone tried it yet?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Italian Recipes from Italyum* 
Originally $4.82



I was excited to see this app, who doesn't love a good Italian dinner. The reviews aren't good, however. Two one-star reviews are for having to install Adobe Air; a couple two star reviews address issues with the recipes. I wanted to like this app; it's quite nice to look at. However, the reviews are quite right; the space for the instructions and ingredients lists is quite small and requires scrolling within the little frame. And in the risotto recipe i looked at, called for using ingredients that weren't listed under ingredients. Back in a bit with a KBAAD*. 3 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

How disappointing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So we have a bonus pick: Recipe, Menu & Cooking Planner.



Here's a well reviewed app that lets you collect recipes from web pages; you sign up for the website and, as you find recipes, go to www.pepperplate.com's website and add the url to your account. Recipes appear instantly in the app on your device and you can select a recipe and add it to your shopping list. You can plan your meals a week (or more) at a time and add all items to your shopping list, and it has timers you can set. For ease of import, I prefer ChefTap Recipe App, an earlier KBAAD, as it will import any receipes already saved in accounts such as Allrecipes, but this has other nice things like the shopping list and is a very attractive app. 62 of 73 reviews are four stars and above.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

That sounds both useful & kinda fun..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it would be particularly useful if one was planning a dinner party or a big holiday meal; you could pull all the recipes you need and then create your shopping list using the device.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: From Cheese* 
Originally $1.00



Cute logic game. You draw the path from the cheese to the mouse; he follows it. It gets progressively trickier and things really liven up when the cat shows up! My only complaint is that there's no easy one-button "redo" within a level; one must back out of the level and back in. EDIT: figured it out--you swipe your finger along the progress bar at the bottom, left to right, to redraw the scent trail. So if you draw a trail and realize it's flawed, swipe the bar left to right to redraw.

8 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did anyone else get today's app, From Cheese?  I'm really enjoying it...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did anyone else get today's app, From Cheese? I'm really enjoying it...
> 
> Betsy


GD was quite excited about it.


----------



## Dragle

I got it.  Trying to figure out how to get 3 stars on level 1-10.   I'm having a little trouble with drawing the line "backwards".
ETA: Oooh, got the 3 stars.  On to 1-11!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's the one I'm struggling with.  Got the three starts on 1-11, easier by comparison; now I've gone back to 1-10 and struggling!!!!!!!

EDIT:  Woohoo, got it!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looks like I can't change players and i don't want to mess up GD's game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got the speed award, too on 1-10.  Got three stars on 1-12 but can't figure out how to do it under 3 seconds...

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's the one I'm struggling with. Got the three starts on 1-11, easier by comparison; now I've gone back to 1-10 and struggling!!!!!!!
> 
> EDIT: Woohoo, got it!
> 
> Betsy


Yay! I stopped for the night at the level with the 2 cats...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't gotten there yet...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Puppet Rush* 
Originally $0,99



Not very well reviewed; mostly because of the use of the Adobe Air framework but a couple more reviews complain about gameplay. I'll be back in a bit with a KBAAD* 2 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I haven't tried any of these yet, but I'm getting ready to travel, so these caught my eye. (Though I won't need the currency converter on my trip.) These were all very well reviewed. I'm going to test drive them next.

This first one is a flight tracker; the product page says it syncs with TripIt:


A packing list tool:


XE currency app. XE is a well known currency tracking website. This will give you live currency values if you have network connection.



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Freeze!* 
Originally $1.99



I really like this physics based puzzle. It's kind of spooky (Amazon, this would have been great at Hallowe'en!) and the early levels are easy enough to hook you. I find myself replaying levels to shave seconds of my personal best. Love it! Beware the floating pointy thing! OK, too many games I'm hooked on now...  13 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Eeeuuwww! Don't think I want that eyeball staring at me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's not bad in the game, it's relatively small:










I really am liking the game...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, but I would have to tap on the eyeball to open the game. Ick.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, but I would have to tap on the eyeball to open the game. Ick.


That's easy: just think of someone you'd like to poke in the eye now and the. . . . . and have at it!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> That's easy: just think of someone you'd like to poke in the eye now and the. . . . . and have at it!


Hmmm, a very interesting idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have several people I think of...

 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have several people I think of...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


And I _bet_ I know who you're thinking of!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I _bet_ I know who you're thinking of!


Yes, I think you do....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

WHADIDO?!?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't know, what did you do?  As my boss at the quilt shop used to say, "The hit dog hollers."  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know, what did you do? As my boss at the quilt shop used to say, "The struck hit dog hollers."
> 
> Betsy


Nothing right, I can tell you that. <sigh>


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Freeze!*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this physics based puzzle. It's kind of spooky (Amazon, this would have been great at Hallowe'en!) and the early levels are easy enough to hook you. I find myself replaying levels to shave seconds of my personal best. Love it! Beware the floating pointy thing! OK, too many games I'm hooked on now...  13 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


I really like this one, too! I don't get many games, but lately there have been several that I have liked.  I've kind of abandoned the Stickman though. When the going gets tough, the tough get bored, lol.


----------



## geoffthomas

Margaret, I don't think it is you....
I just assumed it was me.

just sayin.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> I really like this one, too! I don't get many games, but lately there have been several that I have liked.  I've kind of abandoned the Stickman though. When the going gets tough, the tough get bored, lol.


That would be why I rarely pick up these games. I'll start them, it'll be interesting enough, then it'll get difficult, and I put it down and never come back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Margaret, I don't think it is you....
> I just assumed it was me.
> 
> just sayin.....


I'm going to have to start keeping an eye on both of you to see what you're up to. The hit dog hollers...


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It's just been another


----------



## Dragle

Ann in Arlington said:


> That would be why I rarely pick up these games. I'll start them, it'll be interesting enough, then it'll get difficult, and I put it down and never come back.


Yup! The only one I have really stuck with when a level was difficult was Angry Birds. That's one I never get bored with, and I still have more levels left in the Seasons one. I have finished a couple of other games, but with those I looked up cheat help to get through the tough spots! Other than that I usually stick with Solitaire or word games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: iMediaShare* 
Originally $4.99



This app has bad reviews, but I tried it and, for playing on one's own device, it's a bit of a mixed bag. I do not have a TV with internet connectivity, so I wasn't able to test that part..

At least one review mentions having to log into Facebook; in the current version, you can skip that screen.

The first videos that I tried worked flawlessly. I did have YouTube crash one time when I tried to use it. The next YouTube video I tried worked. It passed off playing the YouTube video to TubeMate, which I have installed, without prompting. After selecting a video to watch, you are prompted to choose a screen--your device or on a network TV.

When I tried to view my photos, the app DID crash. Since I didn't get the app to look at photos, I'm not too unhappy about that.

When watching videos or playing music, if you have multiple players, you are asked which of the other players one has installed to use; the app is then played using that player.

Videos I downloaded to the device were shown with their real name.

I don't have a tv with internet connectivity, so wasn't able to test that feature. 7 of 18 reviews are four stars and above. I'd give this three and 1/2 stars.

Because of the bad reviews, I'm adding a KBAAD, even though the app worked pretty well for me: TubeMate YouTube Downloader.



You can browse YouTube videos within this app; and as discussed, it apparently becomes the default viewer for YouTube videos. Worked great and downloaded selected videos to my videos folder. 323 of 476 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dragle said:


> Yup! The only one I have really stuck with when a level was difficult was Angry Birds. That's one I never get bored with, and I still have more levels left in the Seasons one. I have finished a couple of other games, but with those I looked up cheat help to get through the tough spots! Other than that I usually stick with Solitaire or word games.


I like the Hidden Object games especially those with interesting tasks. Yes, I look up the cheats to get through some of the puzzles, but I don't care. I see the young-uns have trouble, too, even after using the cheats. What I like to do is go through the game once, then go back and see how much I can remember, like where everything is without looking for it again. Sort of like those memory games.

I just got one that was extremely frustrating. I'd find something and then couldn't pick it up. Objects were hidden behind or under other things or were so small, they couldn't be seen or were black inside a black cabinet. Just had to keep tapping., but even that didn't work very well because I'd have to tap several times to get it. I quit in the middle which I never do. That was Treasure Seekers from Big Fish. I've seen a couple of complaints about them, now.

I enjoyed the two Magic Academy games and The Mystery of the Crimson Manor isn't bad but way too short. Christmasville had too much dialogue and seemed to be pretty pointless.

Good thing I don't mind playing the same games over and over.


----------



## Dragle

I got Tubemate and downloaded a video, but it doesn't appear under Videos (on the 8.9). How do I find and play them? I watched the status and saw that it competed the download,so it must be somewhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't played much; I had to go out today after downloading it.  Two ways:

If you download the other app of the day, and look at it in "Videos," the downloaded apps appear there by name.

EDIT:  In TubeMate, in the lower left hand corner, there is a gray folder icon; tap on that and you can see your downloaded videos.

Also, if you go to Notifications (swipe down and then tap on the little white circle in the upper left hand corner), you should have a notification that the download was successful.  I think that if you tap on the notification, it should ask you which app you want to play it with.

Used to be personal videos appeared in the Gallery, but we don't have that tab now...

Someone else will post with more info.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Poking around some more (I don't use personal videos much, LOL).  The "Personal Videos" app apparently took the place of the Gallery app on the HDs.  It's blue with a movie clapboard thingy.  You can find it under "Apps" on your device.  I pressed and held so it would be in my "Favorites" on the home page.

If you open that, it will show all of your videos that you downloaded using TubeMate.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Found it! Thanks for your help.    I didn't think to look in the apps--even the Gallery being under apps on the OF always threw me off.  So I've added Personal Videos to my Favorites, too--good idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I don't know why they can't have personal videos be under the Video tab, but at least if they all show in the Personal Video app, that isn't so bad.

TubeMate works pretty well...and I'm actually pretty pleased with the App of the Day, iMediaShare.  So two nongames today...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Call of Combat: Air Assault* 
Originally $0.99



Not a well reviewed app at all; all the one-star reviews complain about game play. Off to get a KBAAD.*

1 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is Kids Preschool Puzzle (ages 2 to 7 years). This one is highly rated, with 5.0 (out of 5.0) at Amazon (16 reviewers) and 4.7 (out of 5.0) at Google Play (2,863 reviewers). Also, the app "requires no unsafe permissions to run." I like that! I haven't tried the app, but it does look like a cute game for younger kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!  Originally $2.99, and now at 17 five star reviews, it looks like a great deal!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, I have to cut this out. I have places to go, things to do, and people to see. No more gaming! she vows, as another game downloads. <sigh>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Matchblocks* 
Originally $0.99



This is a brand new game, when I downloaded it, it had either no reviews or one review, depending on whether I looked on my Fire or iPad. It's actually a fun little game, combines Tetris with one of those games where you perform actions to match screen commands. You tap colors to match the colors on the falling blocks; this removes the blocks. I enjoyed it; I would give it four stars for an arcade-style game. 1 of 1 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GD just said, "Whoa!"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mystery Class: FreeFall Tournament [Game Connect]* 
Originally $3.49



From one of the reviews, by TP: "Freefall is rigorous fire-fight set in an imaginative science-fiction battlefield. There's a playfulness in its design, suggesting that the creators primary focus was staging fun, strategic battles. Essentially, the mix of melee and projectile weaponry provides an interesting confluence of primitive and futuristic warfare. If the idea of gladiators in jetpacks sounds like fun, give Freefall a whirl." 11 of 11 reviews are five stars.

*You must have a Free Range account to get this app. <== Thanks to BTackitt for pointing this out.*

And, from Kumanomi: "My son loves this game. As a mother, I'm glad it doesn't have blood but there is a lot of shooting and explosions. I guess boys will be boys. At least it's free. Plus, I can threaten him that he won't get to play if he doesn't complete his homework first. It's been really effective for that. So, since he is happy and doing his homework, I'm happy and give it 5 stars. Update: Dad wanted to say he hates getting killed by his son."

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

You have to have a Free Range account to be able to get this or the bonus freebie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT, I saw that after I posted and hadn't been back yet.  I think that merits a KBAAD in a bit.  I'lll update the original post.

Betsy


----------



## readingril

Is this thread only for games? I bought White Noise http://www.amazon.com/TMSOFT-White-Noise/dp/B007BFSYMS this morning for free. 

Recommended by Dr. Oz as a miracle for better sleep! Features ambient sounds of the environment like ocean waves, rain storms, flowing streams, and more. Includes 40+ perfectly looped ambient sounds, audio background service so you can use other apps, and an advanced alarm and timer system that wakes you up refreshed. Featured in Health Magazine, The Washington Post, New York Times, PC Magazine, and raved about by thousands of satisfied customers. Find out why the world is sleeping better with White Noise.

Includes the following great features:
- 40+ perfectly looped sounds for relaxing or sleeping.
- Import new sounds for free from the White Noise Market at http://whitenoisemarket.com/
- Background audio support so you can use other apps
- Designed to work on all Android-based phones and tablets
- Create multiple alarms that slowly fade in waking you up feeling refreshed
- Sleep digital LED clock perfect for any nightstand. Drag up and down to adjust brightness. Swipe left and right to adjust color.
- Sound timers turn off audio to save battery life and fade audio out so won't suddenly awake
- Star your favorite sounds in the catalog for quick access in the favorites category view
- On-screen media and volume controls and gesture support allows swiping left or right to navigate sound collection
- Tons of custom settings: Device volume, sound volume, balance, buffer size, auto play, background audio, headset unplugged, auto sleep clock, prevent clock burn-in, allow screen lock, auto share on sleep, prevent device interruptions, alarm snooze time, changelog, help tips, rate app, restore defaults, and send feedback
- No Ads


----------



## MichelleB675

readingril said:


> Is this thread only for games? I bought White Noise http://www.amazon.com/TMSOFT-White-Noise/dp/B007BFSYMS this morning for free.


I grabbed White Noise this morning too.. along with Temple Run 2.


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for the Temple Run 2 link, Michelle.


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome


----------



## TraceyC/FL

My kids are loving Temple Run 2 (iOS launched last week). Seriously - i'm going to have to take their Touches away from them because of it!!! 

(Kidding partially - one child is recovering from tonsil and sinus surgery on Monday, she can still play  )


----------



## MichelleB675

That White Noise app gets bonus points for having a Cat Purring as one of the available sounds.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got them both, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sounds like y'all posted my KBAADs for me!  Good job!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Got both of the KBAADs, thanks for the posts!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> You have to have a Free Range account to be able to get this or the bonus freebie.


What's a Free Range account and how do I know if I have one.

If it makes a difference, I don't keep chickens.


----------



## Annalog

Ann in Arlington said:


> What's a Free Range account and how do I know if I have one.
> 
> If it makes a difference, I don't keep chickens.


I do keep chickens and I am fairly certain I don't have a Free Range account. Don't tell my chickens!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, you all! LOL! If you don't know if you have a Free Range account, you probably don't have one. I believe this is for people who do a lot of this online battle gaming.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PetWorld 3D: My Animal Rescue* 
Originally $3.99



This is a fun sim game where you take care of animals at an animal rescue facility. Not for the youngest kids. Good graphics. I wish there were a way to really zoom out to see the whole place at a glance. The one-star ratings are all from November and December of last year and mostly talk about the app not running on their Fires. I was able to open it and run it. It's a big file, so it does take a while to download and install. 39 of 49 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Stuck on day two....where do I get the chamomile tea and the brush for the bunny.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Stuck on day two....where do I get the chamomile tea and the brush for the bunny.
> 
> Betsy


Just downloading it now. Did you find them?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just downloading it now. Did you find them?


No. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

As soon as I finish my authorly work, I'm going to try it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, now I feel really stupid. There are no animals in my shelter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I couldn't find them at first, either.  Poke around.  There are a couple of guinea pigs on the screen-right side of the shelter, and a couple of hamsters screen-left of the shelter.  (Or vice-versa.)  You'll see the ones on the left, they have names in white over their little pens.  There are a bunch of empty pens, but if you keep looking around, you'll find them.

I've deleted and re-installed my app to see if it makes a difference with the brush and chamomille tea for the bunny on day two.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I couldn't find them at first, either. Poke around. There are a couple of guinea pigs on the screen-right side of the shelter, and a couple of hamsters screen-left of the shelter. (Or vice-versa.) You'll see the ones on the left, they have names in white over their little pens. There are a bunch of empty pens, but if you keep looking around, you'll find them.
> 
> I've deleted and re-installed my app to see if it makes a difference with the brush and chamomille tea for the bunny on day two.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, I found the hamsters and looked at the clipboards. I'll try to go on from there. I'm having a problem with other games picking up pieces. Maybe I'm just not tapping right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The guinea pigs can be found here:










(You can see their names).

I figured out how to get past the bunny--you have to make a diagnosis when you tap on the magnifying glass on the clipboard. Once you've made the correct diagnosis, you can go to the store room and get the brush. You don't need to get the chamomile tea if you make the right diagnosis.

Betsy

Sent from Killashandra, 
my Kindle Fire 4G


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Good to know, Betsy. I made it through day one. On to day two.


----------



## Atunah

This isn't one of those games where the animals die if you don't feed them, right? I don't want to play otherwise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> This isn't one of those games where the animals die if you don't feed them, right? I don't want to play otherwise.


Not yet...I've ignored them and nothing bad has happened so far...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Good. I don't mind killing the whiny human Sims characters, but I don't want poor animals to die.  . I am weird.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GD has taken over the game. <sigh> Back to Snark Busters.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> Good. I don't mind killing the whiny human Sims characters, but I don't want poor animals to die. . I am weird.


Will the whiney human Sims die after awhile? My poor sims...

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I stopped playing Sims a long time ago, but I kept burning them up and such. I didn't mean too.  They kept whining to go pee, to eat, to shower. Then they couldn't cook and they burned themselves to death. I couldn't deal with it anymore.   Most annoying game ever to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I stopped playing Sims a long time ago, but I kept burning them up and such. I didn't mean too. They kept whining to go pee, to eat, to shower. Then they couldn't cook and they burned themselves to death. I couldn't deal with it anymore.  Most annoying game ever to me.


That's what I thought, though I never burned 'em up....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bowling Wizards* 
Originally $



This is not a bowling game as such. This has more in common with the physics games such as Angry Birds. You get different kinds of bowling balls (bowlaids) and must hit them with your "bowlons" to try to knock down your pins in a certain amount of time. Graphics are pretty good. Think of this as having little to do with the actual game of bowling, as we know it. I would rate it 3 to 4 stars after one round to test it. Fun enough. 4 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Atunah said:


> I stopped playing Sims a long time ago, but I kept burning them up and such. I didn't mean too. They kept whining to go pee, to eat, to shower. Then they couldn't cook and they burned themselves to death. I couldn't deal with it anymore.  Most annoying game ever to me.


Wait, I can burn them up? I might have to play again!!! 

I snagged the one yesterday for free, but it obviously isn't free on iTunes. Anyone think it is worth the $3.99 for animal loving kids? It didn't seem that there was in-app stuff to buy like most of them I see, which means I would get it for her. For now I just put it on the wish list to remember it.


----------



## Atunah

That animal game is somewhat addicting, but really slow. It takes me forever to go from place to place. Not that the fire is slow, its the angle I think. 

And am I the only one that created Sims too stupid to know how to operate a stove so they kept setting themselves on fire? I hink I was suppose to teach them or something. But in between them wanting to pee and building showers and desperately trying to get their mood up by them making friends, I got overwhelmed. Been years and I have no interest in ever playing that game again.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I probably haven't played the sim's since version 1 or 2. My kids play world adventures - they aren't very good about making money to go on adventures. IN fact, i've never seen them doing anything but eating, sleeping and trying to work. And, you have to buy or make recipes for them to eat.... so NOT for me!

I'm going to keep the animal game on the list to buy - the child that it would be for is about to get axed from most screen time for awhile


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Budget My Money* 
Originally $1.74



A simple budgeting program that works pretty well. Don't let the reviews throw you. This is pretty good and easy to use. I like the display. One reviewer mentions that you can't edit the default account, which is true. I would like the ability to password the file, myself. Another reviewer asks for graphing capabilities. On the other hand, you can import and export files. 1 of 3 reviews are four stars and above.

Because of the low rating, though I think it's better than the review average, we have a KBAAD*: Expense Manager.



I also found this free expense tracker. You can edit the default name and it has graphing capabilities. And a password option. You can also backup your data and sync with Dropbox.

I found it a little more difficult to figure out but I think it's much more powerful. So learning curve vs features...

Try them both and see which one suits you. Both free today; This one, Expense Manager, will probably be free longer. 8 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As we're on a financial theme today, may I also mention  and  which are both free apps as well.

Caveat: I work for H&R Block. The app says you can use it to send your docs to your tax pro. Not ALL offices will be able to utilize that feature, though; it's something new this year and may not be completely rolled out. So check with your tax pro first. But it SHOULD let you get a broad idea of what's what as far as answers. It also gives you a way to search for an office if you're in a new area, check on your refund status after you file, and get basic questions answered. Basically it's an app that does a lot of the things you can do on the company web site. It also gives you access to your prior year returns if you're an HRB customer, which can be useful when you need copies for loans and things. Not sure if you can actually print from the app, though.

The Turbo Tax one is similar though, of course, there are no Turbo Tax offices to walk into.  But it'll do broad calculations and provide answers to questions. If your return is simple enough, the app can actually do the calculations and you can efile *for a fee* with it. I don't recommend this if you have anything more than a W2 and bank interest, however. (And, I feel compelled to note: if that's the case, the form is a 1040EZ and HRB is doing those for free until the middle of February in offices.  )

There's a completely separate TT app for checking on the status after your return is filed:  It appears this would work no matter how your return is filed.

Oh, I'll also note that the TT apps are dated last year or even the year before, but, as best as I can tell, HAVE been updated for the 2013 filing season. The HRB app is new this year -- also the reason there are no reviews on it./

It's not clear that these apps address state returns; I would guess not.

eta: $%[email protected] Should have looked more closely: it appears the HRB app is NOT compatible with Fires. Nor my Xoom tablet. It only shows as working on my phone. That's a problem, in my book, and I will bring it to the attention of the company from the inside!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wubbzy's Space Adventure* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fun book and game for kids. From the product page:
3 READING MODES: Read & Play, Read To Me, and Just A Book
READ & PLAY: In this mode, as you read the story to your child, they can tap and interact on each page.
READ TO ME: Our narrator reads the book and your child can tap and interact with the story.
JUST A BOOK: This mode works like a good, old-fashioned picture book.
2 FUN GAMES - INSIDE THE STORY!
2 SING ALONG MUSIC VIDEOS
FUN COLORING PAGES

11 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Garden* 
Originally $0.99



This is not a classic hidden object game. Instead, you have 25 levels. On each level, you have to find 20 or so (sometimes less, sometimes more) butterflies, hearts or ladybugs. Each level contains only one type of object to find.

It's a beautiful app, with lovely music (you get to choose one of four musical themes) but somewhat monotous.

My comments: if you tap too fast, even if you are tapping on objects, you get a time out. You get only one hint per level, and it doesn't appear until there is only one object left. You gain no benefit from NOT using the hint; you can't save hints from one level to another, so I ended up just using the hint for the last object more often than not. There's no time element, which is kind of zen, but on the other hand an option to do a timed element would be a nice option.

I enjoyed the game, but I don't think it's one you would play over and over again....I'd say, since it's free, it's worth doing, but I got about halfway through in a relatively short time. It's a kind of play once and be done game. 103 of 195 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAAD*: Bowling Paradise FREE.



This is a bowling game. Unlike the bowling game offered as a FAOTD earlier, this is actually bowling. You get one of three locales for free. The different locales have slightly different characteristics for gameplay. In "space," for example, the ball has a tendency to go up in the air as it goes down the alley. It was slightly easier to get strikes there. 238 of 373 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Traktor Digger* 
Originally $0.99



Not a very well reviewed physics based game where you dig out things with a tractor. At this point, the ratings are perfectly symmetrical, with the most reviews at three stars. I've played it, and I think it's kind of fun, though maybe not for hours. I'll be looking for a KBAAD.*

4 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have our KBAAD: Mini Pets.



This is another animal shelter game, but I think this one would be more satisfying for most kids and adults; it's more like the other games I've seen of this type and less like "the Sims." Well reviewed. It does allow in-app purchases. 195 of 241 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: WORD PUZZLE for the SOUL* 
Originally $0.99



A word game based on inspirational quotes. This one is extremely well reviewed, yay! You get a quote scrambled, set in a grid. The letters are scrambled in columns within the words. To solve, you must swap tiles in that column with each other, one at a time. You are scored on speed. My first quote was "True friends stab you in the front." --Oscar Wilde. Fun! 38 of 40 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I thought this might be hard, but it's fairly easy. Nice to have word games for a change.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like the quotes.  I've been doing the ones on Friendship...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like the quotes. I've been doing the ones on Friendship...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, they are good. I'm doing happiness. It's 4:30 in the morning, GS says I'm a horrible person because I took away his phone an hour ago, and I need a little sunshine right now.


----------



## Toby

I like word games.


----------



## CegAbq

I went to get this ... and discovered I had gotten it sometime last November! (Must have been free then too).
I dl'd it to my Fire (original) this evening & have been enjoying the game a lot. As Gertie said, it's not too hard & fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Face Swap* 
Originally $1.99



This app apparently lets you swap faces on a family portrait. Not sure why you'd want to do that? I haven't had a chance to test it, getting ready to leave in a couple hours. I'll let y'all play with; I also got another photo manipulation app as a KBAAD. 7 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Place My Face.



This one lets you add a face to different frames... 93 of 180 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Minesweeper: Unlimited!* 
Originally $2.50



I love Minesweeper! This looks like a nice variation and is well reviewed. Downloading it now, will let you know what I think! EDIT: OK, downloaded it, nice! Plays well. My only complaint is that I have to enter my name every time to get the score recorded. This is going to kill a lot of time!

6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ooooh!  Hexagons!  That's very different!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really like it


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Conjure* 
Originally $1.99



This is billed as a launcher, but I think it's more like a super search of your device. I don't see much use for it, though being able to type in "Lunch tomorrow with Harvey," for example, and then it adds that to your calendar, worked pretty well. The reviews mainly complain about excessive permissions, though it seems to me to need access to everything to do what it does. 5 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Alarm Clock.



This is a nice alarm clock app. I've had it for awhile. I like that it has a nice clean display and has weather info for the time and place, so you'll know it's worth getting out of bed! 329 of 394 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, really appreciate you checking these apps out for us. Not only saves time, but keeps me from downloading a load of useless items.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie!  I throw my body across the pile of useless apps for the team....


Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

Thanks for that bonus alarm app, Betsy. I dig it. So much so that I may download the paid version, mainly so that I can change the clock face. The temperature was off at first but now it seems to have corrected itself. 

My only concern is whether or not it'll work when the Fire goes to sleep. Have you used it yet? DO you know?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seems like it did but I can't test right now, I'm at a concert.  Might be confusing it with the iPad app


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Helidroid 3D* 
Originally $1.99



This is a game where you control an on-screen remote control helicopter and must fly it places and achieve missions. It's well reviewed as far as game play. I think the grandson would enjoy this. 10 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ireadbooks said:


> Thanks for that bonus alarm app, Betsy. I dig it. So much so that I may download the paid version, mainly so that I can change the clock face. The temperature was off at first but now it seems to have corrected itself.
> 
> My only concern is whether or not it'll work when the Fire goes to sleep. Have you used it yet? DO you know?


I tested it this morning, and it definitely will work when the Fire goes to sleep. And you can use snooze mode which will come back in fifteen minutes.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Has anyone else noticed that if they buy the app of the day on line by following the links here that they can't find the app in their cloud later?  I have noticed this in just the last week or so.  If I go to manage my kindles/apps it shows I bought it but I just can't find it from my fires.  This is definitely a new issue and may require an inquiry on my part with Amazon.  So far I have been able to delete the app that I bought online and then buy it again from my fire.  This would be costly if I had paid for them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

SheilaJ said:


> Has anyone else noticed that if they buy the app of the day on line by following the links here that they can't find the app in their cloud later? I have noticed this in just the last week or so. If I go to manage my kindles/apps it shows I bought it but I just can't find it from my fires. This is definitely a new issue and may require an inquiry on my part with Amazon. So far I have been able to delete the app that I bought online and then buy it again from my fire. This would be costly if I had paid for them.


Yes, it's been a problem. Sometimes it's under apps and sometimes it's under games. No rhyme or reason. I go into the store on my Fire and download it from there. No problems at all that way.


----------



## ireadbooks

Thanks for testing, Betsy. I used it this morning and it worked like a charm.

How was the concert? Who/what did you see?

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Has anyone else noticed that if they buy the app of the day on line by following the links here that they can't find the app in their cloud later? I have noticed this in just the last week or so. If I go to manage my kindles/apps it shows I bought it but I just can't find it from my fires. This is definitely a new issue and may require an inquiry on my part with Amazon. So far I have been able to delete the app that I bought online and then buy it again from my fire. This would be costly if I had paid for them.


This always happens to me when I buy them from my iPad or the links here. I can always find them in my Cloud--I never look in Games--but this is what I do when I buy them from my iPad or the links here.

Once I've bought them, I go to my home screen on my Carousel and do a sync (swipe down, "sync"). Then I wait 10-20 seconds, then I go to Apps and tap on Cloud. Usually, at the very least, an orange placeholder icon will show up. If not, I do the routine again. I've never NOT had the app show up. Sometimes, I go do something else for awhile and I don't have to wait for the placeholder icon to change, the whole icon is there.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, it's been a problem. Sometimes it's under apps and sometimes it's under games. No rhyme or reason. I go into the store on my Fire and download it from there. No problems at all that way.


I agree Gertie if I dl from the fire all is fine and then if I decide to remove them they are then in the cloud. But always before they were in the cloud when I bought them online as well. This is a new issue. It is comforting to know it isn't just me though. Thanks


----------



## sebat

SheilaJ said:


> Has anyone else noticed that if they buy the app of the day on line by following the links here that they can't find the app in their cloud later? I have noticed this in just the last week or so. If I go to manage my kindles/apps it shows I bought it but I just can't find it from my fires. This is definitely a new issue and may require an inquiry on my part with Amazon. So far I have been able to delete the app that I bought online and then buy it again from my fire. This would be costly if I had paid for them.


I've noticed this as well. I've only had my Fire since Nov. and it has been going on since day one. They usually show up in a day or two. Not sure why it takes so much longer.


----------



## SheilaJ

sebat said:


> I've noticed this as well. I've only had my Fire since Nov. and it has been going on since day one. They usually show up in a day or two. Not sure why it takes so much longer.


OK so maybe I'm not being patient enough. It has always been close to instant gratification before though.

Betsy I don't think I have tried to use sync yet for the app to show up but I'll test that out. I usally "buy" the free app of the day whether it is anything I am interested in or not because - well-- it is free.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sebat said:


> I've noticed this as well. I've only had my Fire since Nov. and it has been going on since day one. They usually show up in a day or two. Not sure why it takes so much longer.


Yeah, but _I hate waiting_.


----------



## sebat

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, but _I hate waiting_.


I do too. Not saying I'm happy about it  just that they will eventually show up.

If I could just break the habit of hopping on the laptop first thing in the morning instead of the Fire, I wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, it's been a problem. Sometimes it's under apps and sometimes it's under games. No rhyme or reason. I go into the store on my Fire and download it from there. No problems at all that way.


Is an advantage of having the original Fire that there is no Games tab?  I prefer getting the FAOTD from the links in this thread so the app does not download and use up memory. I do have to sync to see it in the cloud but that takes me less time than a download followed by a delete from device.

I usually visit this thread (and the US Daily Deal thread) from my Fire before getting out of bed.  It takes the place of hitting the snooze alarm one more time.

ETA: Donloaded today's FAOTD and it seems to work OK on my Fire. I did have the problem mentioned about "sticky" pieces but they would work after picking another piece.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I'm a little later; I was playing with the FAOTD to be able to review it! As for the Games tab, I hardly ever use that tab on my 8.94G; coming from an original Fire, I just go to the Apps tab every time. 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Magic Puzzles: Seasons* 
Originally $2.99



Here's a well reviewed puzzle game. One reviewer did say they thought it would be better on a HD8.9; y'all will have to let me know. In the two modes I've played, it would be fine on a 7". I can see, though, if you're playing at the master mode, the pieces would be pretty tiny. I've played at beginner and advanced and it is a nice app. I did have to turn the music off, though. And, occasionally, I had problems dragging a piece off the sideboard onto the playing area; I would just pick a different piece and then go back to the sticky one. Not sure what that's about. But the puzzles are beautiful! It comes with 20 puzzles in the Seasons "puzzle pack." Presumably there is a way to buy other packs, perhaps through Amazon? I haven't checked that out yet. 25 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I turn the music off on all of them. My Glee music is playing in the background. Since I bought several of the CD's pre-Fire, Amazon kindly let me download most of the songs to my Fire. First Ammy let me buy the Fire (Weasley) for $144, then they keep throwing free stuff at me. Gotta love the Zon.


----------



## SheilaJ

Today's free game is a keeper.  It is beautiful on the fire hd7.  I did have issues with sticky pieces but it was solved by using my rubber tipped stylus.  I agree Gertie - Music is off!  One of the features I really liked was being able to sort to just border pieces which is how I ALWAYS do jigsaw puzzles.  ★★★★★'s.


----------



## mark1529

this is a gorgeous game but i can't get the pieces to rotate at all


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Today's free game is a keeper. It is beautiful on the fire hd7. I did have issues with sticky pieces but it was solved by using my rubber tipped stylus. I agree Gertie - Music is off! One of the features I really liked was being able to sort to just border pieces which is how I ALWAYS do jigsaw puzzles. ★★★★★'s.


I didn't even notice that, good tip! I did use that button when I couldn't find two pieces but had placed all the rest....they were hidden somewhere, not sure where.

I'm not sure what the deal is with the rotate button--as none of the pieces in the puzzles I've done need rotating?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mark1529 said:


> this is a gorgeous game but i can't get the pieces to rotate at all


Nothing rotated when I tried it, but like Betsy said, nothing needed to be rotated. However, I didn't finish the puzzle and when I went back to it, I had to start over. Must be a button somewhere I missed.



SheilaJ said:



> Today's free game is a keeper. It is beautiful on the fire hd7. I did have issues with sticky pieces but it was solved by using my rubber tipped stylus. I agree Gertie - Music is off! One of the features I really liked was being able to sort to just border pieces which is how I ALWAYS do jigsaw puzzles. ★★★★★'s.


Rubber tipped stylus? Where did you get it? I definitely need one of those.


----------



## SheilaJ

Gertie the rubber tipped stylus is sold at bestbuy.  [URL=http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Targus+-+Stylus/1151337.p?id=1218226504600&skuId=1151337&st=targus]http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Targus+-+Stylus/1151337.p?id=1218226504600&skuId=1151337&st=targus stylus&cp=1&lp=1[/url] Here is a link to it. They also sell them at Staples. Mine was a gift from one of my kids and I use it all the time.


----------



## SheilaJ

When I left a puzzle part way done, it was waiting for me when I came back after sleep mode.  ummm.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Rubber tipped stylus? Where did you get it? I definitely need one of those.


Fairly ubiquitous and usually pretty cheap. Search Amazon or, as suggested, stop by any electronics/office supply store. Higher end ones are also available in fancy pen stores.


----------



## Annalog

To get rotated pieces, select the Rotate pieces button before pressing the Start button. I have sometimes gotten a restart/resume question when leaving a partially completed puzzle and returning and sometimes have the partly completed puzzle.

Next time I have a sticky piece, I will get out my rooCase stylus and see if that works.


----------



## Dragle

I already had the "plain" Magic Puzzles app and got this one as well.  Sometimes it's a little glitchy, but I like it.  I like having the option of whether the pieces can be rotated or not (you have to select that before hitting Start if you want rotation).

BTW, for those who like jigsaws, www.jigzone.com is good. No rotation, but lots of pictures and types of pieces to choose from.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mahjong Deluxe 2* 
Originally $0.99



THe reviews don't like this one, and nether do I. There is a spinning aspect to it--the layout spins, and as several of the reviews say, it's actually just a matching game, not much mahjong there except the tiles. It's free so probably worth at try. And so we have a KBAAD*. 4 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Wedding Dash (Kindle Tablet Edition).



I have this game for my iPad and enjoyed it. It's one of the "serve the customers" timed games like Diner Dash. (Flo from Diner Dash even has a cameo.) The game can be upgraded in-game to include "5 romantic venues for $2.99" but if you think you might want to do that, a better deal is to get the "Deluxe" version in the Appstore for $0.99 which has the five venues plus 10 bonus levels. 23 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

Wedding Dash Deluxe (Kindle Tablet Edition)

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: FlightBoard* 
Originally $3.99



This is a great app if you or someone you know is travelling by air. This app is like one of the flight boards at the airport; you can check flight status at most major airports. Departing and arriving, sort by departure time or airline. I've had this app on my iPad for years and, sadly, had just bought it prior to my recent flight to CA.... 16 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: AB Math - Game for Kids and Grownups* 
Originally $0.99



A very well reviewed math game for ages 5-10, or for adults, too, from the reviews! The expert mode will challenge adults, too! It's timed and you really feel the pressure! 27 of 30 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pumped:BMX* 
Originally $0.99



A BMX bike racing game. I haven't downloaded this one, so if someone tries it, let me know!

From the product page:

"ABOUT PUMPED: BMX

Made by a BMXer for everyone who loves a challenge, Pumped: BMX is a true-to-life, insanely addictive and challenging BMX game created by someone who actually rides! If you're not a BMXer the tutorials will guide you, but prepare yourself for a brutal lesson in trails style!

From huge jumps to technical lines, from insane stunts to stylish flow, Pumped lets you ride the way you want to ride."

4 of 5 reviews are four stars and above. A couple reviews commented that the mute music wouldn't stay on and that it was laggy, but those were from a month ago.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I downloaded this one, played it twice and uninstalled it.  Not worth the effort.  There are losts of much better driving games out there.  Don't waste your time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PianoTeacher* 
Originally $1.99



I actually think this app is getting a bad rap. It's not really a game, it really is something that you can learn chords from. Most of the bad reviews are from people who object to the Adobe Air component (I must already have it installed or something as I didn't have to do that) or who didn't realize that there are instructions. Tap on the ! on the main screen to read the instructions.

The one big negative is that the app loads "upside down." That's annoying, but not a deal breaker for me. Maybe minus half a star for that.

The instructions say, rightly, that if you are a total beginner, you should start with practice mode. "On practice mode you'll get all the help you need to learn and memorize chords, notes and scales."

The instructions explain the icons in practice mode. Also, if you haven't played chords before, be sure to go to the second page of the instructions. It will explain the formula for basic chords. Although you may find it kind of confusing if you don't know music at all; read that part and then do the practice mode and try to apply it.

I played with the Chord learning part. It gives you a chord to play--say B. If you don't know the keys, you can tap on a little keyboard icon above the keys with the letters CDE. That labels the keys. And you can tap on the orange "tap to see the answer" to see the actual keys you should press.

There's also a section to teach you to learn music.

I thiink you can actually use this to learn or practice some basic musical skills--chords, scales and reading music.

I'll be back in a minute with a couple alternatives. 3 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Pianist HD - Finger Tap Piano.



There are several other free piano apps. You can do a search by "piano" in the app store and then select "free" from the options on the left side of the search results page. This was one of them and I think the best of the ones I tried. There's an upgrade on sale for only $0.99 that removes the ads, though I don't find them intrusive. 96 of 116 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got the second one. I've tried a few piano programs that left something to be desired.


----------



## Toby

I got the 2nd one as well. I checked out adobe air, & it wasn't compatible with the Fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm not sure about the Adobe Air requirement; I just downloaded the app and it installed on my HD8.9.

At any rate, we have a new one now!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sleepwalker's Journey* 
Originally $0.99



This is a platform game where you guide your dreamer along different levels picking up stars and moons. It is quite charming and I love the graphics. Not as fast moving, at least in the early levels, as some of these games. I really like it. 6 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mysteryville 2: Hidden Object Crime Adventure* 
Originally $2.99



of reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got a couple of Nevosoft games (Magic Academy) which I enjoyed and one that I didn't (Christmasville). Hope this is one of the good ones.

I'm liking the Alawar games because you have to find the parts to make up something that you have to then use. You almost always have to perform a task or complete another piece before you can find the last part of the item. A lot of the time, you have to go to a completely different scene and do things there before you can go back to the original scene to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Romeo To Go Deluxe* 
Originally $1.99



Really? I know Amazon's trying to go Valentine's Day theme here, but this seems pretty lame. "Flying on an airplane together? When they serve the cocktails and peanuts, make it romantic by setting up Romeo To Go firelight and mood music." Seriously? Plus the permissions are lame. 1 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Where's My Valentine?.



This ad-supported Valentine's Day Version of Free the Water has Free The Water, Free the Perry and special Valentine themed levels, 92 of 116 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the second one.

My rubber tipped stylus is a godsend. I'm enjoying Fire Play a lot more now.


----------



## SheilaJ

I'm glad Gertie.  I use mine ALL the time!


----------



## Toby

I got the 2nd one as well. What stylus brand are you using? I use mine all the time as well. Mine are the cheapie ones & a more expensive one, the Hand Stylus?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I got the 2nd one as well. What stylus brand are you using? I use mine all the time as well. Mine are the cheapie ones & a more expensive one, the Hand Stylus?


I got the Amazon Basics stylus. It has this annoying loop on it. Too small to do any good.



I'll be near Staples on Friday and maybe I can pick up some cheapie ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Valentines Day Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



Another holiday themed version of Mahjong. Not a bad version of the game; if you've been a FAOTD follower, you probably have some of the ohter holiday themed packs by this company. Too bad they can't be added to an existing game instead of individually downloaded. 25 of 32 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun and Happy Valentine's Day!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Yes, those tiny cord things on the end of the stylus are annoying. Have fun at staples.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cubistry* 
Originally $0.99



This a matching game with a twist--you match on a cube, and you can spin the cube to see all six sides of the cube. 97 of 104 reviews are four stars and above. The goal is to get rid of the cube.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FYI, 'buying' today's FAotD got me a $1 promo credit on an MP3 from Amazon. . . good until the end of _next_ January.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann, I meant to mention that but forgot by the time I posted, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Do you have to be a member of prime to get this?  I am not seeing where a credit shows up anywhere.  Did you get an email saying this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You shouldn't have to be a member of Prime to get the credit. I don't know whether you get an email; probably. You can check to see if you got the credit by clicking on this link; then clicking on the "Enter Code" button. You won't have to enter a code, but a box should pop up showing all of your Amazon credit balances.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Betsy, I show the credit.  It didn't show up under gift card balances where I was looking.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You shouldn't have to be a member of Prime to get the credit. I don't know whether you get an email; probably. You can check to see if you got the credit by clicking on this link; then clicking on the "Enter Code" button. You won't have to enter a code, but a box should pop up showing all of your Amazon credit balances.
> 
> Betsy


I only knew because I got an email. . . .two, actually, one the usual one acknowledging the purchase and another advising of the $1 credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Spirit Catcher* 
Originally $1.99



This is a physics-based game where you have your spirit collect whisps by tracing a path. It's an attractive game, though a little harder than I thought. A lot of reviews, though more first-time reviewers than I've ever seen on an app. 11 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Last Fish* 
Originally $0.99



This is an attractive and addictive game with a simple concept that's hard to resist. Move your white fish around in a black and white world to accomplish tasks such as earn a health level by eating, catching circles, or stayin alive a certain length of time. You can earn up to three stars per level. There's also an arcade game where you stay alive as long as possible. I would give this at least four stars, possibly five as it seems pretty original in concept to me. 2 of 2 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I really like it!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I think I'm going to try this one myself before GD gets it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm wayyy too hooked.  It's very responsive.  One tip:  when going after the little feedballs, you only have to get near them, within the "aura" to benefit.  And the "checkpoints" are little circles; you have to stay at least partly within the circle for a few seconds, it'll actually tick while you're in the circle; if you leave the circle, the countdown starts over.  So it's worth have the sound up a little on this one.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

today's free app didn't look that hot to me, may I offer up:
 Candy Island - The Sweet Shop, with 5 stars over 560 reviews

or 
 USAA Mobile with 5 stars over 117 reviews (admittedly it's only good for those who use USAA)

or even 
 Learn French with Babbel.com with 5 stars over 43 reviews.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The USAA one IS good if you're a member. . . basically anyone who is or ever was military (honorably discharged) is, I think, eligible.  And then your kids for perpetuity. You can contact them for a claim, check your accounts (they're more than just insurance), and I think it has a 'what do do if you're in an accident' section so you can record the other person's contact info and all that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for the KBAADs, BT! I've given you credit in the Blog!

I think today's app really is better than the reviews:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wake up the Box* 
Originally $1.99



This is a pleasant physics-based game where one places wooden pieces to try to knock Mr. Box off his shelf. (I guess Humpty Dumpty had another gig. ) I think the reviews are unnecessarily harsh but will agree that it could use better instructions and that the game benefits from using a stylus. You have no options in the order of pieces used; touch the screen and the piece you are to use appears under your finger. It will have an x on it until it's at a location where it can be placed. It can only be connected to other wooden items. 2.6 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wubbzy's Train Adventure* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:
Toot Toot! In the new storybook app, Wubbzy's Train Adventure, Wubbzy and his friends take a ride on the Wuzzleburg Express. Destined for their favorite Kooky Karnival, the characters must overcome fun, silly and unexpected obstacles when the train breaks down. Can the wuzzle friends get the train back on track before the fair closes?

Inspired by Nick Jr.'s Emmy® Award-winning television series, Wow! Wow! Wubbzy!®, this deluxe storybook app by Cupcake Digital will take your child on a zany train adventure right along with their favorite Wuzzleburg friends. Hop on the Wuzzleburg Express and see for yourself! All Aboard! 7 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: I Spy a Tale of Beowulf - Hidden Objects* 
Originally $0.99



This is a hidden object games based on the epic poem of Beowolf. It's okay, and the Beowolf is a nice twist, but it's not great. 3 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: What's The Word!! (Kindle Tablet Edition).



You're given four pictures and have to figure out which one word they all depict. Some of them are a bit tricky. 4527 of 4808 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Aladdin* 
Originally $1.99



Another hidden object game similar to the Beowolf game yesterday. I like this one better, the graphics seem a bit more whimsical. It's got an untimed mode and a timed bonus mode in eah round. 7 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Anger B.C. TD Full* 
Originally $0.99



This is a tower defense game. The complaints are that it is too difficult to play unless you make in-app purchases, that the tutorial is bad and the help not very good. And so we have a KBAAD. 1 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: Weather Live Free.



Attractive basic weather app. In the free version you can only have two locations; you must upgrade to the $1.99 version to track more than two locations. And the paid version removes the small ad at the bottom.

It's not the most high-end app out there; rather, it has the basics with a heavy emphasis on the clock and is for the temp today, not in the future. The paid app has widgets, etc, if you have a regular Android phone. of reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KindleBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Burn The Rope +* 
Originally $2.99



This highly original game requires that you burn as much rope as possible on each level. The fire only burns up, requiring that you turn the device to keep the fire going as the rope twists and turns. I like it. 5 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Grimm's Red Riding Hood ~ 3D Interactive Pop-up Book* 
Originally $4.99



This is a great deal and sounded so good I got it for myself, even though I no longer have little grandkids to enjoy it with. From the product page:

• Fully narrated in each language by professional actors
• Read to Me, Read it Myself, and Autoplay modes
• Full 3D experience - It's just like a real book
• Wonderfully illustrated, with beautiful, colorful imagery
• Touch or drag interactive elements and perform tasks in the 3D pop-up scenes
• Features a beautiful musical score and lots of amazing sound effects

7 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Buka HD* 
Originally $1.99



This looks like a fun game, but has been getting poor reviews based both upon game play and excessive permissions. And so, today, we're going to have a KBAAD*

8 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

Here's the KBAAD: Ruzzle Free.



This sounds like a fun game. From the product description: Find as many words as possible on a board by swiping your finger across the screen. The letters may form words as long as they are connected to each other. Nice audio and animations make it even more fun to play.

The matches are played in three rounds and the highest total number of scores wins.
The rounds can be played when it suits you. You can get going as soon as you have two minutes to spare!

It does require that you be online to play. If you like it, the premium version allows for play off line.

258 of 422 reviews are four stars and above.

I haven't tried either of these apps. Let me know!

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

I love Ruzzle!!  I'm always looking for people to play...my user name is traceybr.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: TNNS* 
Originally $1.88



From the product page:

TNNS (pronounced "Tennis") is a game about bouncing and bending balls. It's a game about keeping your eyes on balls.

Sometimes there are a lot of balls. Too bad you only have two eyes.

Your psychic paddle zips to your finger. Wiggle to bend ball paths once (or twice) to make tricky shots in two hot modes.

TNNS For One: It's you and a never-ending sequence of progressively trickier levels. Collect star coins; smash star boxes to proceed. Survive as long as you can. Spend money to buy power-ups to boost your scores. Brag to your friends on Facebook or Game Center.

TNNS For Two: If you play TNNS with a friend, they might become your best friend . . . or your worst enemy. Bring the skills you've sharpened in single-player to a multi-ball challenge. Bend and swerve. Stage crazy fake-outs. Sink epic shots. Scream when you win; scream when you lose. 7 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Clash of Mages* 
Originally $0.99



From a review:

The game is a turn by turn based game based on attacking, casting spells upon, and defending your tower versus your opponents tower. The towers look like light houses and it's one tower versus another. The game has both single player and multiplayer. The multiplayer is available both locally and over wifi (or your phones/tablets service), and signing up was a breeze, and I found a match within a few seconds. 1 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Robo5.



From the product page:

Robo5 is a 3D-Action-Puzzle game that gives you control of a tiny robot climbing from the bottom of a mountain of boxes all the way to the top.

Enjoy hours of mind bending fun on your Kindle Fire and Fire HD while helping Robo5 escape from the freezing cold lab. Marvel at the games steampunk charm while completing a journey of self identity.

When Every Push, Pull or Drag Counts
Each level consists of a series of boxes stacked on top of one another. The goal is to push, pull, and climb these boxes to reach the top and advance to the next level. With every level completed you will be rewarded with secret information. Do well, and you might earn enough stars to learn something new!

It's a simple premise, complicated not only by tricky level design, but also by the inclusion of boxes, which aren't always what they seem. Some will float; others will crumble under our robot friends feet. Manuever Robo past blocks that are set to explode and electrocute; while others are just too hot to handle. 66 of 101 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Project Downforce* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Grand Prix racing game. I downloaded it and haven't tried it yet. The one review at this point, a three-star, mentions the controls not working well. If any of you has an alternate app recommendation, let us know! 0 of 1 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

how about 

9/16 4 star and above. overall rating 3.8*
Works on old & new Fires.


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> how about
> 
> 9/16 4 star and above. overall rating 3.8*
> Works on old & new Fires.


This one also gets you a $1 MP3 credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sudoku 10'000 Plus* 
Originally $2.49



This is a full featured Sudoku game with great reviews so far (and they don't seem to be by the developer, for the most part). It's got all the little bells & whistles one wants from a Sudoku game, and also lets you build your own. Very cool.... I haven't tried it yet--if anyone does, let me know if it lives up to its promise. I'm downloading it, for sure. 7 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

This app is also part of the $1 MP3 credit special offer Amazon is running now; note that you can only earn one $1 credit during the promotion, so if you've earned it on a prior purchase during the current promotion you won't get another one.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Thanks Betsy, snagged it for my DS#2... he loves Sudoku, and got an HD fire for Xmas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Magic Marble In Space* 
Originally $0.99



This is a platform game where you tilt the Fire to move the marble from platform to platform which apparently changes the music. Looking at the reviews, a couple of the five stars are suspect, but there are very few one star reviews, so it's a middle-of-the road game. I picked it up to try. 3 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Spensa Pro* 
Originally $8.99



This is a well-reviewed expense tracking program. It looks good. Complete details are available on the product page. 13 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Suzsmarmie

Where are our trusty FAOD posters? Yeah, I know; I found them by myself, but I miss the daily update and comments. Hope you are ok, Betsy and Ann (and anyone else I may have missed). Just letting you know you are missed....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Suzsmarmie said:


> Where are our trusty FAOD posters? Yeah, I know; I found them by myself, but I miss the daily update and comments. Hope you are ok, Betsy and Ann (and anyone else I may have missed). Just letting you know you are missed....


I got this one today.



I haven't played in a long time so I was glad to find it.


----------



## Toby

I already got this, but have not played with it yet. Thanks for the mention, Gertie. I am not sure if I ever played this before. Right now, I am loving playing checkers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, I've been on vacation, and posted when I could! And it's tax season--Ann is working. Anyone can post by the way--our link-maker makes it easy!  Be the hero!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wonderlines: Match-3 Puzzle Game* 
Originally $2.99



A match-three game. Reviewers are very complimentary about game play; there are a lot of complaints about Facebook share requests. I haven't tried this yet. 133 of 161 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

*Today's Free App of the Day: NeoCal Advanced Calculator*
Rated 4.9 out of 5 stars overall (10 reviewers); this app requires no special permissions to run
List Price $9.99



*From the product description:*


> NeoCal is an advanced, award-winning calculator designed to work just like a real calculator, only better. The intuitive keyboard design provides efficient access to over 230 financial, statistical, scientific, programmer, conversion, and date and time functions without having to access menus or lists of functions. The large 12-digit display includes thousands separators and shows labels for calculated and stored results. Backspace, Undo, and Redo make correcting mistakes simple.


I can't vouch for Kindle Fire compatibility since I don't have one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

It is compatible with both the my HD8.9 and the original Fire on my account, so should work on any Fire.

One review from February indicates that it might not work if Internet connectivity is not avaiable.  My Fire ran down yesterday while I was flying home, charging it now.  I'll test that.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

I turned off the WiFi after opening NeoCal Advanced Calculator and it contnued to work as I expected on my original Fire, including reading the User Guide. However I did not test operations more advanced than roots and powers. This seems to be a powerful and flexible calculator with support that allows for RPN or not. The calculator has configurable font size, display area, etc. for portrait and landscape orientation. Very nice.


----------



## Tip10

A quick run through of some functions shows that it appears to be fully functional with no connectivity on my Original Fire.  If I can grab some minutes later this morning I'll try and give it a more thorough run through.  Morning is pretty booked though.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for posting!


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I got this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't played in a long time so I was glad to find it.


I enjoy this app; it's some quirks, but overall it's pretty good.


----------



## Steph H

Here's today's Free App of the Day: *Heroes of Kalevala* 
Originally $2.99



From the product page:
Build your very own village in the magical world of Kalevala!

Choose a hero you like the best and lead your tribe to a bright future in the lands of Kalevala!

Exciting match-3 gameplay, amazing hero powerups and fascinating village building feature provide hours of imaginative entertainment. Experience more than 140 hand crafted levels featuring unique match-3 gameplay such as lock bomb combos and tar fights.

Build your village from scratch and watch it thrive and produce wealth. Can your tribe acquire the fabled Sampo?

Only 3 reviews as of this posting, 2 from today; 2 5-star, 1 1-star.

This app is compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

_(With apologies and thanks to Betsy for co-opting her format and verbiage... _)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No apologies necessary!

EDIT:  Eight reviews now; three one-star reviews.  Two of the one-star reviews mention problems opening the app with a Kindle Fire or Kindle Fire HD7.  It shows as compatible with both the original Fire and the HD8.9 on my account.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Insight Timer - Meditation Timer* 
Originally $1.99



This is a meditiation timer. I don't meditate, though I've been thinking of starting, so I'm going to download this. It's very well reviewed, presumably by people who DO meditate. It also has a meditation journal. 55 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## CandyTX

Oh, I like that one, Betsy. I try to spend a little time each day mediating. If you haven't done yoga, I cannot recommend it enough. After my neck fusion, I started and I'm so glad I did. It helps not only center me, but the gentle stretches (I do gentle yoga) help with residual stiffness in my neck and body. I always leave feeling at peace. It's an hour a week that I dedicate to feeding my soul.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Insight Timer - Meditation Timer*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a meditiation timer. I don't meditate, though I've been thinking of starting, so I'm going to download this. It's very well reviewed, presumably by people who DO meditate. It also has a meditation journal. 55 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Boy, do I need this one. Thanks, Betsy.

Reminds me of that Steve Martin movie with Lily Tomlin. _All of Me_, I think. "In de bowl."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Slender Man! Chapter 1: Alone* 
Originally $0.99



This is an adventure based on the Slenderman legend, a legend I'm not familiar with.  There are a number of Slenderman games, not as well reviewed as this one. The few poor reviews complain about not enough substantive gameplay, and on orientation problems on their Fire. I've picked it up and will let you know what I think. 181 of 219 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Slender Man! Chapter 1: Alone*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is an adventure based on the Slenderman legend, a legend I'm not familiar with.  There are a number of Slenderman games, not as well reviewed as this one. The few poor reviews complain about not enough substantive gameplay, and on orientation problems on their Fire. I've picked it up and will let you know what I think. 181 of 219 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


When my daughter found out about Slenderman (who is one of four, I think) she had a fit and forbid him to play the game. I think there's something way over the top violent about it. Can't remember exactly.


----------



## geoffthomas

Wikipedia has this entry:
The Slender Man (also known as Slender Man or Slenderman) is a fictional character that originated as an Internet meme created by user Victor Surge on the Something Awful forums in 2009. It is depicted as resembling a thin, unnaturally tall man with a blank and featureless face, and wearing a black suit. The Slender Man is commonly said to stalk, abduct, or traumatize people, particularly children.
Not a nice creature.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Geoff!

Gertie, from the reviews, I think this game is not as violent as some others, but haven't yet had a chance to try it...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Geoff!
> 
> Gertie, from the reviews, I think this game is not as violent as some others, but haven't yet had a chance to try it...
> 
> Betsy


Just wanted to give y'all a heads up.


----------



## geoffthomas

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just wanted to give y'all a heads up.


I had never heard of him before, but that description puts him on my questionable list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy, how about a KBAAD?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Betsy, how about a KBAAD?


Do you have an alternate suggestion? Feel free to post. . . . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you have an alternate suggestion? Feel free to post. . . . . . .


Got this yesterday and it's still free.



216 of 254 reviews are four stars and up.

I like that you don't choose the difficulty level. You choose your opponent who might be Milly, she's very new to the game or Rose who's weak and tends to hold on to high value cards or Amy,fairly aggressive but weak on reading cards already played. I think there are about ten different opponents to choose from.


----------



## Bellaluna

I downloaded the Slenderman app at the insistence of my 13 year old son.  It's not particularly violent, but does have an overall creepy feel.  You wander through woods trying to find 8 notes left behind from previous Slenderman victims.  Meanwhile, Slenderman is essentially stalking you the whole time.  It is not uncommon to stop and turn around only to have him standing right behind you.  If you look at him too long, you "die" and it's game over.  When you get close to him, your "camera" (screen) goes fuzzy and when he catches up to you, the screen goes static and says "game over."  It does have a horror feel to it, and not the best game to play if you hate being chased or being startled by creepy faceless men appearing out of nowhere.  Although it is quite hilarious to watch others play it; my son about busted a gut laughing when I threw my Kindle on the couch after a particularly scary encounter.  

My son points out that it is not as good as the original computer version, if you are used to playing that, you'll be disappointed with this app.


----------



## Toby

I am going to delete this, then. I don't like scary. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hi, I was gone most of yesterday to see a silent film in Washington, DC and have dinner. (Film was good, the accompanying band was HORRIBLE, though the hubster and I seemed to be the only ones to think so...or, let me put it this way; I'm sure they're all excellent musicians, but the score they developed to accompany the film was horrible...my ears still hurt.) EDIT: Discussion of my silent film experience continues here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,144775.0.html. Thanks!

Anyway, Gertie, thanks for offering an alternate. The original FAOTD was quite well reviewed and so didn't qualify for one of my KBAADs, but alternate offerings that you all have found are always welcome! Sometimes, y'all may know of a similar app that you like better, that's also free, for example.

*Anyway, from our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: HUEBRIX* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

HUEBRIX brings the "Puzzle" back to Puzzle Games. This game will test your visual, spatial and logical senses.

Solve Levels by dragging paths from blocks to fill out the puzzle grid. However, the blocks only give you paths of a specified length.

Special blocks determine the orientation of paths, acting as clues and challenges at the same time.

If you have bitten off more than you can chew, then our intelligent Hint System will give you a hint closest to your solution.

HUEBRIX has over 400 levels available to play, segregated by skill level for your convenience.

I recommend reading this review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R34Q5PAQZADQ1S/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00942X8PY&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag= 
as it gives a complete run down of the pros and cons of this game. As stated on the product page, the game does allow in-app purchases; but those are for other games by the developer, not "buy-ups" within the game. The reviewer also comments on a lack of instructions. 13 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hatchi - The retro virtual pet* 
Originally $0.99



A retro virtual pet. Raise your little virtual pet; feed him and keep him healthy so he can thrive. Well reviewed, but the one complaint is the in app purchases. There are several other well reviewed virtual pet apps for the Kindle Fire family, click here for the search results.

9 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crazy Formula* 
Originally $0.99



Mix a formula to pass through the tubes. This looks like my kind of game!

From the product page:
Ever thought of becoming a famous scientist? We have got the perfect formula for you to start with!

The science here is for you to crack a way to make the formula (fluid) pass through all the lab tubes, till it gets to its final destination, the formulas recipient. For that, you must align all lab tubes in the correct position (so the fluid can flow to the right side of the screen), and you can also mix two or more formulas (fluid), and transform its color or effect (delay etc.).

This truly addicting puzzle/board game will train your scientist mind, and leave you intrigued.

Can you puzzle this out? 7 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pocket League Story* 
Originally $4.99



This is a sim game for managing a soccer league. This is not one for playing soccer; you do not apparently take part in the games, just in running the league. A couple reviewers were familiar with the app developer and seemed excited to see this game be available for the Fire. Not one that interests me particularly, but I'm okay with that. No bad reviews about the actual game play, except for one who was upset it wasn't a "play soccer" game. 5 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That new avatar, Betsy. At first I thought it was a boot made for stomping recalcitrant KB'ers, but then I read the caption. What did you do to yourself?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, yes, I think it's going to be very useful here on KB, especially in the Writers' Café,   but I sprained my ankle a month ago, and it actually was getting better (I thought) for the first three weeks.  Then, I took part in some events I'd signed up for that involved a lot of walking and I think it was too much, too soon and it started swelling a lot again.  So the doctor gave me the boot.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, yes, I think it's going to be very useful here on KB, especially in the Writers' Café,  but I sprained my ankle a month ago, and it actually was getting better (I thought) for the first three weeks. Then, I took part in some events I'd signed up for that involved a lot of walking and I think it was too much, too soon and it started swelling a lot again. So the doctor gave me the boot.
> 
> Betsy


Gave you the boot, huh? Well, I guess the shoe is on the other foot.  (okay, enough shoe jokes)

Seriously, you wouldn't think a sprained ankle would take so long to heal completely but it can take weeks, even months.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Gave you the boot, huh? Well, I guess the shoe is on the other foot.


Well, right now a slipper is on the other foot...


It's actually pretty cool. The white thing in the picture is a button. It's an air boot and you can pump up the pressure using the button....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Angry Birds original is also free. (sorry link free atm, I'm on my Fire)


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Angry Birds original is also free. (sorry link free atm, I'm on my Fire)


I'm afraid of Angry Birds. Blame it on Alfred Hitchcock.


----------



## Toby

Sorry Betsy. Hope your ankle heels up very quick.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Toby!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Osmos HD* 
Originally $2.99



I love this game; I have it on my iPad and am delighted to get the Fire version. It's beautiful, and easy at the beginning levels with progressive difficulty. You have to move your globe about, absorbing other globes. 75 of 81 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

*Today's Free App of the Day: Sprinkle*
List price $1.99



Amazon rating: 4 out of 5 stars (35 reviewers)
Google Play rating: 4.4 out of 5 stars (4,931 raters)

*Product Description:*

The inhabitants of Titan, one of Saturn's moons, lived out their days happily and peacefully in straw hut homes, without the need for fire protection or defense for as long as anyone could remember. Then one day, space tourists from Earth inadvertently crashed through Saturn's rings, bringing a storm of flaming asteroids crashing down on the Titans. To combat the widespread fires threatening their homes, the Titans built a massive water cannon. And they've asked YOU to man it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Race Rally 3D - Racing Car Arcade Fun* 
Originally $4.99



This is a 3D racing game, but the reviews are overwhelmingingly negative, talking about gameplay and graphics. So, there's a KBAAD* 7 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: YourHealthRecord.



This looks like a decent health app for keeping important health care date at hand... 6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Curse* 
Originally $1.99



• Tackle 100 unique puzzles in the order of your choosing in your quest to banish the Mannequin.
• Challenge your logic, memory and reflex skills with over 10 puzzle categories.
• Overcome the Mannequin's fiendish trials as you come face-to-face with him through numerous interactive cutscenes.
• Unravel the mystery by earning cogs and gaining access to the book's secret compartment to solve the cryptic final puzzle. 13 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Curse*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> i love this game. It brings back memories of an old DOS or maybe Windows 3.1 game called The Seventh Guest. Does anyone remember that one? Anyway I really like puzzle solving games that have a plot so this one is great. 5 stars from me.


----------



## BTackitt

I loved 7th guest, and Myst! I miss Myst..


----------



## SheilaJ

Oh yes,  I lost many hours roaming around the land of myst.


----------



## CandyTX

I actually picked up Myst for my 3DS not too long ago... LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have Myst on the iPad... 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Around the World in 80 Days (Premium)* 
Originally $4.99



A well-reviewed match 3 adventure game. This definitely looks like a good one. You travel around the globe, solving progressively more difficult match 3 variations to advance to the next location. 43 of 46 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tank Ace Reloaded* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very poorly reviewed Tank game. Other than the controls, the graphics and the gameplay, reviewers think it's pretty good.... *rolls eyes* 2 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

And so we have a KBAAD*: Beach Buggy Blitz.



This one of those endless run games, only this one involves driving a dune buggy. The graphics are acclaimed. 226 of 258 reviews are four stars and above

*KBAAD: the KBoards Alternate App of the Day

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Counting with the Very Hungry Caterpillar* 
Originally $2.99



An app version of Erik Carlson's Very Hungry Caterpillar that helps with counting skills. There are five levels of play--the product blurb says toddlers like level one and adults like level five, so there's something for everyone. Ages two and up.

Borderline, but I found a good sketching app, so we have a KBAAD* today. 3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Sketch n Draw.



A very well reviewed sketch app. I'm always looking for a good sketching app. 1467 of 1811 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

thanks Betsy. The sketching app looks interesting. That's one of the most appropriate/clear icons I've seen for any app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's true!  Clear and to the point!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Voxel Invaders* 
Originally $2.56



This throwback video game has gotten great reviews! A version of Space Invaders with better graphics... 41 of 43 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Croods Movie Storybook* 
Originally $2.99



This a movie tie-in book for The Croods? I'm not familiar with the movie, but the reviews are very good. The book has fun features including read-aloud that would make it great for kids! 8 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Train Crisis HD* 
Originally $0.99



From Robert Reese's four star review: "In this game, you start in the late 1800's during the rise of the industrial revolution. Competing railroads have made a mess of the landscape, and you are tasked with bringing order to the chaos. You need to switch and control the trains to ensure each arrives at its destination safely. Railfans will love this game!" 32 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


That icon certainly is scary/exciting! Train Crisis HD gets very good ratings at Google Play too (average of 4.4 stars with 3,679 raters).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

DreamWeaver said:


> That icon certainly is scary/exciting! Train Crisis HD gets very good ratings at Google Play too (average of 4.4 stars with 3,679 raters).


Wow, people love to rate games, don't they.

I downloaded a bunch last night. Amazon had a lot of highly rated freebies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: MiniSquadron* 
Originally $2.99



I like this game. Graphics are good. I would give it a solid four stars. My only deduction would be for the flying control, which I think is a little small. You fly a small plane (as you progress you get more choices of the kind of plane to fly) and have to shoot down enemies. I find the best technique is to do a lot of looping and shooting. (You fly with the left control and shoot with the right.) I wish you switch those two; I think I might fly better with the right hand. Makes one wonder if it was designed by a left handed person. The left hander's revenge!!!  I finally figured out to just drag my finger in circles on top of the control pad instead of tapping or whatever to fly the plane.

It's got nice classcal music that plays while you fly. You're supposed to be able to change the music but that didn't work for me...

Like, say, Plants v Zombies, you are attacked by wave after wave, in this case, by planes. You are told how many planes are in each wave. Eventually you clear the level.

A fun game! 10 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crossword* 
Originally $1.03



Don't let the poor reviews turn you off on this app. Most of the bad reviews complain about banner ads in the app. Perhaps the app has been updated since originally becoming the Free App of the Day, but I've had no ads so far in the version I've played. Nor a click-through ad at the beginning, as others commented on.

Anyway, it's a decent crossword app, gameplay is simple. However, be warned that it has a non-standard crosspuzzle layout. Instead of clues off to one side, the clues are imbedded in the cells adjacent to the spaces for the letters, with a little flag indicating which direction (left or down) the word goes in.

You tap on the cell with the clue to enter the letters, not the empty cells. This took me a second to figure out, as there are no instructions. Upon completing your answer, you are immediately told if you are right or not, even in Expert mode.

There are 80+ puzzles for each category, beginner, advanced and expert. The games save your progress so you can leave and come back.

You can play in German, English, Turkish, Italian and French. (Surpisingly, no Spanish.) This would make it a good game for vocabulary building as you learn a language as well as being good for speakers of those languages.

There is no timing for the puzzles, as in many crossword puzzle apps. You can reset a puzzle if you want to play it again.

I think it's a strong four stars for what it does. No five stars for lack of instructions and the inability to change any settings, especially the immediate feedback as to whether an answer is "correct" or not--I'd like to succeed or fail a bit on my own and would likely turn that off.

4 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

Because it IS a non standard app (not because of the reviews), we have a bonus pick: Crossword Lite.



This has been a very popular crossword puzzle app and one I picked up soon after getting my first Fire. So, if you want a more traditional crossword puzzle app, this may be the one for you. 806 of 959 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## omnibus34

I agree totally with your review and rating. The no instructions critque is right on, though figuring out how to play might be considered an extra puzzle. You might try the NY times puzzle game in a more traditional form and available in easy and difficult versions.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crossword*
> Originally $1.03
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the poor reviews turn you off on this app. Most of the bad reviews complain about banner ads in the app. Perhaps the app has been updated since originally becoming the Free App of the Day, but I've had no ads so far in the version I've played. Nor a click-through ad at the beginning, as others commented on.
> 
> Anyway, it's a decent crossword app, gameplay is simple. However, be warned that it has a non-standard crosspuzzle layout. Instead of clues off to one side, the clues are imbedded in the cells adjacent to the spaces for the letters, with a little flag indicating which direction (left or down) the word goes in.
> 
> You tap on the cell with the clue to enter the letters, not the empty cells. This took me a second to figure out, as there are no instructions. Upon completing your answer, you are immediately told if you are right or not, even in Expert mode.
> 
> There are 80+ puzzles for each category, beginner, advanced and expert. The games save your progress so you can leave and come back.
> 
> You can play in German, English, Turkish, Italian and French. (Surpisingly, no Spanish.) This would make it a good game for vocabulary building as you learn a language as well as being good for speakers of those languages.
> 
> There is no timing for the puzzles, as in many crossword puzzle apps. You can reset a puzzle if you want to play it again.
> 
> I think it's a strong four stars for what it does. No five stars for lack of instructions and the inability to change any settings, especially the immediate feedback as to whether an answer is "correct" or not--I'd like to succeed or fail a bit on my own and would likely turn that off.
> 
> 4 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> Because it IS a non standard app (not because of the reviews), we have a bonus pick: Crossword Lite.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been a very popular crossword puzzle app and one I picked up soon after getting my first Fire. So, if you want a more traditional crossword puzzle app, this may be the one for you. 806 of 959 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I love the NYT apps:
 

They are $0.99 each, for those interested.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Creatorverse* 
Originally $4.99



This looks like a fantastic game; I'm downloading it now. Create your own colorful and creative Rube Goldberg type machine in this clever physics game. Good for budding and would-be engineers! There is one three-star review which complains about not being able to move the app to the SD card (on a non-Fire). It does seem to be a big file, it's downloading slowly on my Fire.

There is a bit of a learning curve. An on-screen tutorial would be nice...you can also call up other people's published creations and check out how they work. But I did find this:
http://www.creatorverse.com/tutorials/

11 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word Rush!* 
Originally $0.99



A Boggle-style word game, where you try to make as many letters as possible. Not well reviewed and the reviews complain about gameplay, permissions and lack of instructions. And so we have a KBAAD*.

4 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Jumbline 2 Free.



Make words from jumbled lines of letters. Very well reviewed. Ad supported version. 415 of 443 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy (and others, but especially Betsy.. want to say how much I appreciate this thread.  Sure, I could track down the Free App of the Day, but I wouldn't have any analysis and I sure wouldn't have these  great KBAAD offerings.  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Seamonkey!

I am happy to do it, though it was tougher for me to keep up while I was on vacation in Feb. I really do it mostly for me, so I don't miss anything!  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sky Maze 3D* 
Originally $1.99



This marble maze style games has overall good reviews, though some reviews comment about the controls.

I'm going to try it out, but I have to charge my Fire first.  6 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Let's have fun with Math!!!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: CardDroid Math Flash Cards* 
Originally $0.99



This very well reviewed (no reviews below 3 stars) flash card app will help your kids (and you?) learn your math facts! Time modes, fun music and bright colors make learning math fun! (Well, I like math, so I'm biased.) 80 of 85 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Grudger* 
Originally $2.00



This is a fun platform game set in a steampunk environment. Some of the reviews complain about the controls, but don't say which device they were on. It works well on my Fire 8.9. There are no instructions, but the game does explain the swipe and tap moves as it goes along; if you hesitate, the instruction will appear on the screen. This is a keeper for me. 13 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Lilith It's Easter Day - Find the Difference* 
Originally $1.99



Join Lilith, a young friendly vampire, for a fun Easter themed adventure with her best friend Emma. This is a companion story to the free Emma Easter game. Now you can see the story from perspective of Lilith and enjoy a different artists style for both characters.

Happy Easter from the folks at Difference Games!

-3 Difficulty Modes to challenges both kids and parents
-Find all the differences between the two pictures to advance to next level
-Bonus points for finding all the differences fast
-Two modes of hints if you get stuck
-Every game uses new sets of differences to keep the challenge up
-Unlock Survival Mode after you beat the game.

5 of 9 reviews are four stars and above. So-so...

And so we have a KBAAD*: Hidden Egg Hunt.



Hidden Object meets Arcade Action in a Race against the Clock

- The hunt is on to find Easter Eggs and fill your basket before time runs out!

•Collect as many eggs as you can in 1:00! 
•Find the rare gold egg, bonus game eggs, X-ray vision and time boosts. 
•11 colorful scenes filled with fun Holiday imagery & music 
•Never the same game twice with randomly placed eggs

56 of 67 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Easter Vampire? I don't think so, Amazon

Got the KBAAD. Thanks for that, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The Easter Vampire? I don't think so, Amazon
> 
> Got the KBAAD. Thanks for that, Betsy.


What? That doesn't seem in the spirit of the day?  

Betsy


----------



## ginaf20697

Wouldn't zombies be more appropriate?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This is appropriate:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Betsy backs slowly out of the room before the lightning strikes.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

And so it is written that ye shall eat hot cross buns upon the day of rising.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Betsy backs slowly out of the room before the lightning strikes.*


Would you prefer









** images from a FB page called Catholic Memes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Touch Donut Hockey!* 
Originally $1.99



This is an air hockey game using doughnuts. I guess there was a need for that, but the reviews are so-so, and the bad reviews are all new and complain about game play, so today we have a KBAAD*.

9 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

Our bonus pick: 7notes Free (Kindle Tablet Edition).



This is an intriguing note-taking app. I haven't tried it, but I liked that it says you can combine text and handwriting and export to your Evernote account, among others.

23 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Seamonkey

Amazon is teasing me and I assume others with special offers touting a free app of the day.. something ending in Golden Gears, that sounds fun, but when I go to get it, it is $2.99.  Strange.


----------



## Jesslyn

Seamonkey said:


> Amazon is teasing me and I assume others with special offers touting a free app of the day.. something ending in Golden Gears, that sounds fun, but when I go to get it, it is $2.99. Strange.


Me too. I just assumed it was leftover from last night. Too bad--the game looks fun.


----------



## SheilaJ

Yea, I looked to.  They should give it to us free for misleading advertising.  I wonder if they would if we asked?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Did y'all get an email or something?  The Air Hockey Donuts game was the FAOTD since 3AM EDT...I happened to be up and checked...

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

No it was on the unlock screen as a special free game.  I can't remember the name so I hope it shows up again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhhh.  It was a Special Offer announcement.  You can still see it if you swipe the tabs on the home page, right to left, and look at the "Special Offers" tab.  I'm thinking it's a mistake, but certainly worth looking into.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

No email, but every other time I open the cover of my 8.9" Fire, it is pushed, since late last night.  I tried to get it free but decided maybe it would be free this morning.  Nope.  Then I also wondered if I missed it yesterday, but who could forget the Easter Vampire..


----------



## readingril

I see it... Crazy Machines GoldenGears, says free under the listed offers, but $2.99 @ Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Viva-Media-Crazy-Machines-Golden/dp/B00AC5Q39K?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's Crazy Machines -  Golden Gears.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I called Kindle Tech Support to report it.  She sent me to App Store support, where I got the rep from India who insisted on explaining free app of the day and how they are good for only 24 hours.  I reminded him of the Vampire Easter app and explained that this was a pushed special offer that was never free, unless it was  4 hour deal while I was at brunch and visiting a friend.

Then he asked if I had synched the device.  Uh, no.. but I will.  Nope still there every other time I open the cover.

So he is reporting it and is giving me a $5 app credit.


----------



## Seamonkey

That offer is gone, replaced with about five offers.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Our bonus pick: 7notes Free (Kindle Tablet Edition).
> 
> 
> 
> This is an intriguing note-taking app. I haven't tried it, but I liked that it says you can combine text and handwriting and export to your Evernote account, among others.
> 
> 23 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> *KBoards Alternate App of the Day


Hey, this is really nice! Thanks for posting it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Continuity 2* 
Originally $0.99



The problem with checking out the Free App of the Day when it first becomes available is that there hasn't been much current feedback, so I'll check back later. but this looks like a good platform game! 3 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Happy Diary* 
Originally $1.99



Think of this as a multimedia scrapbook. You can add music, photos, your thoughts to a page. Apparently "themes" can be added if you buy the paid version. However, there are one-star reviews that talk about losing data. I'm going to try it out to see if those issues have been resolved, but I won't get to that until later. So, in the mean time, we have a KBAAD.* 6 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

Today's KBAAD: Diary.



This is the free version; you can buy the "Pro" version for $0.99. Both versions are very well reviewed. In the free version, you can only add text and photos to your entries, to add audio and video, you'll need to upgrade to the Pro version. I've picked the free version up and will post about it later; if anyone else tries or has tried either of the apps today, please post! 113 of 144 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Seamonkey

I got the diary and then found another app by the same developers.. also free and they also have a paid version.

Notebooks:



So, I got that too! Such a big "spender".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, that one looked good, too.

I've played a little with both apps and I think the actual FAOTD isn't bad.  But the KBAAD free one has more options for how you add info...I'd try both and also the one Seamonkey posted to see which has the features you like.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Marv The Miner 2* 
Originally $1.49



A fun platform game; I think I played the original Marv the Miner on another platform. A couple reviews mention the controls, but others say the controls are fine. I'm going to pick this one up for my Fire. I have to say, I don't remember Marv being quite so angry in the earlier version.  6 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Croods Movie Storybook*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> This a movie tie-in book for The Croods? I'm not familiar with the movie, but the reviews are very good. The book has fun features including read-aloud that would make it great for kids! 8 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


The movie is really AMAZING! I even cried watching. lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: StatsPac* 
Originally $9.99



Geek alert! This is a statistical graphing calculator for your Fire and extremely well reviewed! I grabbed it because I am both a geek AND an app


Spoiler



slut


, er, collector.

From the product page:
FINALLY a graphing calculator app that really does everything you expect from your TI. Designed, tested and used by Instructors with years of graphing calculator teaching experience. STATS PAC offers more of the functionalities you need, a more Intuitive Design, and more help features than any other calculator- Period! Our Apps are used by Students, Tutors & Instructors, and we offer Live WEBEX support. If you are not satisfied with our APP for any reason just send us an email and we will gladly refund your money. For questions, comments or to report bugs please send an email to: [email protected] 8 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I probably have to have that just because.


----------



## Dragle

YES


----------



## Seamonkey

Yep.  Just because.  I did enjoy the reviewer who wrote "faints from pure joy".  

You cannot get enough pure joy in life

(I'm listening to k d lang on my Fire (typing on my desktop) and there is definitely some pure joy involved..


----------



## sebat

Not sure what I'll use it for, if ever.  I got it just because I saved $9.99.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sebat said:


> Not sure what I'll use it for, if ever. I got it just because I saved $9.99.


 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Me too. I got it just because & the person who was going to faint with joy.


----------



## Mjaydakid

I happen to be an engineer. I finally have an app that I can use at work for free. I am very excited. Whoppee!!!!

Sent from my KFTT


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Mjaydakid!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Shape Buster* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Tetris style game. Reviews complain about a lack of game variation and poor menus. And so we have a KBAAD*. 5 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

Took me an hour to find a KBAAD I liked well enough to suggest. Sometimes they just pop out, sometimes they are buried treasure.  Here it is: Atlantis: Pearls of the Deep.



I think this is a lovely game. I haven't played it through, though. One of the reviews says if you use one of the powerups you won't have enough stars to advance. I haven't gotten that far yet. 5 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Beck and Bo* 
Originally $1.99



A well-reviewed game for pre-schoolers and toddlers. It's a "sticker" game where the players creates scenes using virtual stickers.

From the product page:
• PadGadget: "Beck & Bo Offers Top Quality Edutainment for Preschoolers" - PadGadget recommended
• AppySmarts: "One of our favorite sticker apps for toddlers and preschoolers!" - Score 90/100
• Apps4Kids: "Beck and Bo is simply put one of the best apps for the little ones we have ever laid eyes and fingers on" - Apps Top 10 ribbon

Beck and Bo is a fun educational game for little kids. 
Follow the amazing adventures of Beck and Bo as they go on a train trip with their beloved dog, swim in the ocean with a giant whale, go on safari and run into noisy gorillas, win prizes at the theme park and do a whole lot of exciting activities!

Kids build beautiful, animated scenes by identifying characters, objects and animals and matching them to the environment; and while they do that, they listen to their names and sounds!

Piece by piece they bring to life colorful, fascinating scenes, full of sounds, animations and fun interactive activities.

Kids will love putting the dog on the trampoline, watering the flowers in the backyard, picking apples from the apple tree, controlling the traffic in the city center and discovering all the interactive objects within a scene.

Apparently it can also be used in other languages, there is a note that Swedish was just added.

9 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mahjong Nagomi* 
Originally $4.00



This is the traditional Japanese game of Mahjong, not Mahjong solitaire. And, according to the reviews, does not come with a tutorial and the instructions are initially in Japanese. If you already know how to play traditional Mahjong (not solitaire), this is the game for you. Though the reviews are good, I'm going to find a KBAAD.* 9 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

Here's the KBAAD: Mahjong Deluxe HD Free.



This is an extremely well reviewed Mahjong solitaire game. It's one of the first things I bought for my original Fire. 1540 of 1883 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## sebat

Mahjong is a Chinese game not Japanese. It's a form of gambling for some Chinese. If you ever walk through the alleys in a Chinatown and you hear lots of people and clicking but have no clue where it's coming from then, you've just passed one of the hidden Mahjong dens. I always hear the noise but can never locate the dens. I've seen some beautiful mahjong sets! I pet them when I'm in the stores and swear I'm going to buy one some day and learn to play.

Here's some rules for Mahjong written in English... http://rummy.com/mahjong.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, but the developers specifically say this is the Japanese version and the reviews say the rules differ slightly from the Trad Chinese version.  I took them at their word.


Betsy
Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

Thanks Sebat. My grandmother used to play & left us 3 sets of tiles, but my mother got rid of them, since she did not play.


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, but the developers specifically say this is the Japanese version and the reviews say the rules differ slightly from the Trad Chinese version. I took them at their word.
> 
> Betsy
> Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


I didn't' take the time to read that...sorry Betsy. Seem strange to me or maybe it's just the company I keep but none of my Japanese friends play mahjong. 

I wonder how it differs.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sebat said:


> I didn't' take the time to read that...sorry Betsy. Seem strange to me or maybe it's just the company I keep but none of my Japanese friends play mahjong.
> 
> I wonder how it differs.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I could have worded my post better, too.... 

I don't know how to play Mahjong, Chinese or Japanese. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ninja Joe* 
Originally $0.99



This is a platform game where your ninja runs and jumps to collect stuff. I'm a little dubious by some of the five star reviews; I suspect they were either bought or are by the developer. And so, we have a KBAAD today. 8 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Handyman Calculator.



(Ann, this one's for Ed!) This is called the Handyman's calculator, but it's much more than that! It's got a ton of calculators, including handyman stuff like Board Feet Calculator and Concrete Block Fill Wall Calculator; but it also has a square footage calculator, a date duration calculator (so you can see how many days fall between two dates), a fraction calculator, a loan calculator, tip calculator, square calculator, and a speed, distance and time calculator.

You can specify some calculators as favorites so that you don't have to go through all the options every time. The complete list is on the product page.

There's a pro version for $2.99 that will remove ads, though I didn't find the ads intrusive enough to warrant getting the key. 32 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh good!  I'll get that and next time he asks me to do arithmetic I'll pull it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SkinnyNote Notepad Notes* 
Originally $1.99



This is a simple but effective note and checklist app. You can also draw notes with it, but that capability is so rudimentary that I can't imagine using it very much. (No ability to change line size or color, or erase or undo.) 10 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Chromasphere* 
Originally $1.29



This is a "roller-ball" game where you move the ball across the screen by tilting the device. Beautiful graphics, nice sound affects. I found it worked well, and finishing the levels is doable; getting the medal times is much more challenging. I like that, when replaying a level, you have a "ghost" image of the best time to try to stay ahead of. I think if I played with the settings, I could improve my speed. There are a lot of refinements you can do to optimize for your device. I did have to try to download it twice, but the second time worked. It also froze one time, but exiting the game and going back in solved that. I think it's better than the reviews, but since I found a fun freebie, here's a KBAAD for today. 6 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: 7 Little Words.



This is a unique word game. You are given clues to seven words, and how many letters each word is. Below are word fragments. You pick the fragments that you think spell out the word. For example, the clue might be breakfast food, the letter fragments might be do nu ts. The trick is that the fragments for all seven words are jumbled together. You start with the ones that you think you know, which removes them from play. It's more challenging than I thought, but fortunately, you can work through the easy ones which helps by process of elimination. Not timed. 878 of 914 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Love this game.  I'm not great at it, but it is my kind of game for sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Love this game. I'm not great at it, but it is my kind of game for sure.


Chromasphere? Yes, I liked it, too!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Sorry, I WAS pretty vague there Betsy.  Yes Chromasphere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some of the reviews found the music boring, so I turned it off under settings.  I do that most of the time.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I like both! Thanks Betsy!

--ETA:
This full ad-free version of Angry Birds was free in Feb, and looks like it is again this month.


----------



## Seamonkey

Looks like two good ones, Betsy!  thanks!  I would snag the Angry Birds but must have gotten it in Feb.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stocktile* 
Originally $0.99



Good news: Amazon gave us another productivity app. Bad news, this stock trapper app isn't very well reviewed. Reviewers complain about the appearance, the lack of time stamps on stock quotes, the inability to sort tracked stocks and the markets tracked and order of display. So, I found a KBAAD.* 1 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have our KBAAD*: Bloomberg (Kindle Tablet Edition).



This is a very well reviewed financial app by the well known business news company Bloomberg. It includes a customizable stock tracker. 64 of 81 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AND. . . .if you 'buy' the bloomburg App, you get MP3 purchase credit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I probably should mention that when apps are part of the MP3 credit thingy, but there is a limit, right?  You don't get a credit for each app?  Because most of the ones I've been posting about have had that offer...

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I probably should mention that when apps are part of the MP3 credit thingy, but there is a limit, right? You don't get a credit for each app? Because most of the ones I've been posting about have had that offer...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, there is a limit of one promotional credit per customer for each MP3 credit promo. From time to time they do have different MP3 credit promos, but this particular offer has been running since mid-February. So, if you've already received MP3 credit during this promo, you can't get additional credits this time around.


----------



## CegAbq

DreamWeaver said:


> Yes, there is a limit of one promotional credit per customer for each MP3 credit promo. From time to time they do have different MP3 credit promos, but this particular offer has been running since mid-February. So, if you've already received MP3 credit during this promo, you can't get additional credits this time around.


Yeah, it was a real bummer to have seen that offer the 3rd week of March, buy an app, and then find out I didn't get the credit because I'd already gotten it way back in February. If they are going to run those deals, there should be some language that let's you know how long the offer has been in place.


----------



## CegAbq

DreamWeaver said:


> On the app product pages, it says "Get a $1 Amazon MP3 credit with qualifying app purchase." Right next to that is a "Here's how" link. When you click on that for the Bloomberg app, it states, in part:
> 
> I usually save MP3 credits for a while before using them, so I always write down the "redeem by" date and note the start/end dates for the promo. I then check my list for duplicate offers before buying another app that offers MP3 credit. I do wish there was an easier way to keep track of it, though.


Well, duh on me! I never paid that much attention. I will from now on. Thanks DreamWeaver.


----------



## SheilaJ

I don't want to appear totally stupid but where under the account settings on Amazon does it show the credits?  Do I access that through manage your kindle or what?


----------



## D/W

SheilaJ said:


> I don't want to appear totally stupid but where under the account settings on Amazon does it show the credits? Do I access that through manage your kindle or what?


As far as I know, the MP3 credits don't show in your Amazon account settings. You can see the credits when you're on an MP3 product page. Click on the link right under the Buy button titled "Redeem a gift card or promotion code & view balance." It'll show the total credits there.


----------



## CegAbq

You can also bookmark this link:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&docId=1000795551#gc

and then pull it up & click on the 'Enter Code' button, which will show you any special mp3 credits.


----------



## SheilaJ

Thank you both for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Shred Guitar Mastery - LickJungle* 
Originally $3.99



This is an app for the guitar players amongst us. (I play a little guitar, but loaned mine to a friend, so can't see if I can learn these licks.) Because this will appeal to a relatively small portion of our membership, I'll also provide a KBAAD*. 4 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Dino Paradise(Kindle Tablet Edition).



Raise dinosaurs in this fun game! From the product page:

Product Features
Dozens of adorable dinos for you to raise
Plant and harvest crops to feed your dinosaur Pets.
Dinosaur War brings you back to the most novel prehistoric battles!
Visit your friends' island to compete with their dinos and trade gifts!
All... for FREE! Free WEEKLY updates: new dinos, new buildings, new decorations and new quests! 241 of 246 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I play a little guitar, too. . . . . . I call it a ukulele. . . . . .(rimshot)

(pause for groans)




I picked up the app, but I'm not sure I'll use it much. . .don't know any of the names listed of the guys whose licks their featuring.  But, what the heck.  I know a lot of guitar players who are better than me and might know those folks so I can let them try it before they buy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the Dino for GD because she's down to her last 249 games. 

I got this freebie while searching for Canasta (also free). 250+ Solitaire games. They're listed by most popular on the first page and then they're broken down by type so you can easily find a game.



Here's the Canasta game. It moves pretty fast and you only need one Canasta to go out, but it was fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I play a little guitar, too. . . . . . I call it a ukulele. . . . . .(rimshot)
> 
> (pause for groans)
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up the app, but I'm not sure I'll use it much. . .don't know any of the names listed of the guys whose licks their featuring. But, what the heck. I know a lot of guitar players who are better than me and might know those folks so I can let them try it before they buy.




Thought you might be interested!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got the Dino for GD because she's down to her last 249 games.


LOL! Me, too!



> I got this freebie while searching for Canasta (also free). 250+ Solitaire games. They're listed by most popular on the first page and then they're broken down by type so you can easily find a game.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Canasta game. It moves pretty fast and you only need one Canasta to go out, but it was fun.


Thanks, Gertie!
Betsy


----------



## Toby

I used to play Guitar. I've never played Canasta. Thanks for mentioning these.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I used to play Guitar. I've never played Canasta. Thanks for mentioning these.


My Mom and I played Canasta nearly every day during summer vacation. I taught my daughters to play, too, and now I'll teach my granddaughter.


----------



## Toby

I hope the app comes with directions. Sounds like fun. I think it's great that you are passing a tradition along to your grandkids.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> I hope the app comes with directions. Sounds like fun. I think it's great that you are passing a tradition along to your grandkids.


The app moves very fast and you play partners. Not as easy to learn as playing singly. Like Pinochle, you meld a different amount of points at different levels.

0-1499 = 50 pts
1500-2999 = 90 pts
3000+ = 120 pts.
5000 wins the game.

Jokers (50 pts) and deuces (20 pts) are wild.

That should get you started, but I think there are rules in the app.

I've been playing for most of the day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cutie Monsters Preschool* 
Originally $2.99



This is a fun app for toddlers and preschoolers for teaching numbers and counting, set in a simple story format. The monsters make cute noises and move when touched and the birds chirp. THere are interactive jigsaw puzzles. 4.3 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Gertie, THANKS for the Canasta App. We love canasta. We play after dinner many nights. Poor DD, sitting there playing with us, and her boyfriend texting her asking "Whatcha doing?" and she replies, playing canasta with my parents... he asked his mom what Canasta was, she told him "Oh it's an old people's game." He wants to learn.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Gertie, THANKS for the Canasta App. We love canasta. We play after dinner many nights. Poor DD, sitting there playing with us, and her boyfriend texting her asking "Whatcha doing?" and she replies, playing canasta with my parents... he asked his mom what Canasta was, she told him "Oh it's an old people's game." He wants to learn.


I actually have two apps, plus the game from Hoyle on my PC. The free app is partners which I prefer. The one I paid for ($2.99 but it has a lot of other games) is two-player. The free app moves very fast and sometimes I like the slower pace of the single app. And no, I'm NOT addicted. 

Good to find another Canasta player.


Spoiler



I put a canasta game in one of my books, but it's not coming out for a while so this is not promoting because I'm not saying when or what the name of the book is. Okay, Betsy?


----------



## Toby

Thanks Margaret for your help! That is a big help. I've never played Pinochi either, but I will learn.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Resume Builder Pro* 
Originally $2.99



This is an app for building your resume. It is not very well reviewed and I think the one-star reviewers have a points about data security and the limits of the application. Though I have to say that I don't think I would do my resume on my Fire...but I guess if it's your ONLY computer.. At least it's not just another game.  Anyway, we have a KBAAD*. 7 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: MyTaxRefund by TurboTax - Free E-file and Refund Status for Your Income Tax Return.



Since it is tax return day, here's one from Turbo Tax. This app lets you check on the status of your tax refund and estimated date of return whether you used Turbo Tax or not. 240 of 324 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## SheilaJ

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day:
> 
> So we have a bonus pick: Resume Creator.
> 
> 
> 
> This app doesn't have very many reviews but they seem legitimate. This app creates a PDF of your resume. 2 of 2 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy
> *


*

This one doesn't seem to be compatible with the kindle fires Betsy*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> This one doesn't seem to be compatible with the kindle fires Betsy


Aargh! That's what I get for doing the FAOTD and my taxes at the same time.


Back in a minute...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, since I'm working on my taxes, I switched to a tax-related app:

MyTaxRefund by TurboTax - Free E-file and Refund Status for Your Income Tax Return.



Since it is tax return day, here's one from Turbo Tax. This app lets you check on the status of your tax refund and estimated date of return whether you used Turbo Tax or not. 240 of 324 reviews are four stars and above.

I updated my post.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: WarGames: WOPR* 
Originally $1.99



This is a match-3 type game inspired by the computer in the classic 1983 movie WarGames starring Matthew Broderick. You are the computer in this one. "Shall we play a game?"  Think Bejeweled meets thermonuclear war. 80's style graphics, apparently.






I picked this one up. 

15 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

_War Games_ - had to get it, although I'm not particularly fond of match three.


----------



## Seamonkey

I almost missed this.. had a hugely busy and stressful day and just realized.. it is almost tomorrow and I haven't checked the app of the day yet so I raced here and snagged it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bridge Constructor Playground* 
Originally $2.39



Bridge construction game. One one-star review says it is a blatant ripoff of another game. And sure enough, there's one with a similar name and icon which I've made the KBAAD*. Another review complains about the permissions, which are identical to the other app.

OK. After doing some research and downloading both games, the "Playground" version is an authorized modified version of the original game licensed by Clockstone. So, if you like these physics based games and the permissions are acceptable to you, I say go for it. (I do and they are.) Apparently the difference between the two versions is you can earn badges through accomplishing achievements in the Playground version.

1 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Bridge Constructor FREE.



This is the original version of the bridge construction game, free with ads.

A paid version of this game is available for $1.99: Bridge Constructor

_I've downloaded both games; will let you know what I think...._ EDIT: I've added my comments above.

59 of 78 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Draw Infinity* 
Originally $0.99



This is a rudimentary photo and graphics app. Most of the photo effects are done using automatic settings. You can easily mark up and add text to images, and it has a special "Meme" setting that lets you add text to an image. I got it to try and I think it's ok, I'll keep it, but there are more powerful phot editors for the same price. Beautiful icon, though. But no way to reproduce that using the app.

So, there's a KBAAD today. 17 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: PicsArt Photo Studio.



I've offered this KBAAD before, I think, but it's one of the best image editors you can get for the price. There is a tiny little ad in the lower left hand corner. 619 of 783 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stickman Run* 
Originally $1.290



This is a Temple Run clone that is really poorly reviewed. Most of the reviews diss it because it is a poorer version and actually costs money most of the time. 0 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: Survival Run with Bear Grylls.



This is also a Temple Run clone but was mentioned favorably by a couple of reviewers of the FAOTD for the additional creativity it brought to the table. Apparently the hero is chased by a grizzly bear, hence the scary icon. 87 of 99 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: C25K - 5K Trainer Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fitness program that will help you get to where you could run a 5K; however, I think you could use it as motivation for walking goals too. However, if you've got a Fire, I think that's too big to carry out on a walk, though it would work on a treadmill (especially if you have the 8.9). Well designed app. 7 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: C25K - 5K Trainer Pro*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fitness program that will help you get to where you could run a 5K; however, I think you could use it as motivation for walking goals too. However, if you've got a Fire, I think that's too big to carry out on a walk, though it would work on a treadmill (especially if you have the 8.9). Well designed app. 7 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


I could strap my Fire to Angelo's back when I take him for a walk.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I could strap my Fire to Angelo's back when I take him for a walk.


----------



## Toby

LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Timers4Me & Stopwatch Pro* 
Originally $1.99



OK, I love a good timer--I use them a lot, hubby will ask me to set a timer for something while we're travelling, especially. And this one has pretty good reviews. And sometimes I have to let something dry or set up for a certain amount of time.

From the product page, a list of features:

Timers4Me Plus is an easy-to-use count down timer tool to create and manage multiple timers, such as parking timer, cooking timer, working timer, napping timer, sports timer and more. The best timer tool you must have!
NO TIMER NUMBER LIMIT,AD FREE AND LESS PERMISSIONS COMPARED TO THE FREE VERSION TIMERS4ME

Support English (en) | français (fr) | (zh-TW) | Deutsch (de) | italiano (it) |(ru)| Swedish| polski (pl)|español (es)

Feature List:
Multi-timer support
Support timer up to 99 days 23 hours 59 mins 59 secs
Personalize timer with individual ringtones or mp3s
Display elapsed time(count up)/remaining time(count down)
Simultaneously run multi-timer
Sort timers by label/last used time/timer length
Build-in common used timers
Timer control start/pause/stop/restart/ringtone/vibrate
Quick control menu
Snooze
Timer log
Option to sort timer log by Label/Start Time/End Time
Share timer log via sms/email/twitter/facebook etc.
Clear log
Timer icon/category
Specify a target time to count down(like alarm clock)

Plus version exclusive
* Input label via voice
* Support read label when alarm.
* Export timer log to .csv file.

The stopwatch feature is nice and allows you to record laps, those of you who have swimmers or track runners in the house (Harvey?)

I recommend reading this review as it is very complete and talks about most of the functions/oddities I found while playing with it.

Yay for Amazon giving us more productivity apps lately, even if some of them weren't so good!

16 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You're up early Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have the flu, which means I've been sleeping most of the time the last four days.  And I think I'm getting better, so tonight I was waking up every hour.  So I figured I might as well get up.  Although now I feel a cough coming on...and I'm very dehydrated even though I've been drinking water constantly.  Not running a fever any more...  I know, more than you wanted to know!!!

Hey, Gertie, you could get the stopwatch app so you can time your walks with Angelo while the Fire is strapped to his back.


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have the flu, which means I've been sleeping most of the time the last four days. And I think I'm getting better, so tonight I was waking up every hour. So I figured I might as well get up. Although now I feel a cough coming on...and I'm very dehydrated even though I've been drinking water constantly. Not running a fever any more... I know, more than you wanted to know!!!


Sounds like a nasty one. Hope you feel lots better soon.



> Hey, Gertie, you could get the stopwatch app so you can time your walks with Angelo while the Fire is strapped to his back.
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Toby

Betsy, feel better soon! 

Thanks for the App. & the added instructions on how to use the alarm/timer. I just got it. I hope it's not too difficult to set up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Toby.  I'm hoping to get better soon....it's not happening yet, though...

It was pretty easier to use, although it looks kind of intimidating when you first open it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pepi Tree* 
Originally $1.99



This is a well reviewed educational app for kids. The reviews rave about game play, the music and the graphics! No in-app purchases or third party advertising. For preschoolers and toddlers. 30 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy! I am sorry that you are sick. I know of 1 other person that got the flu. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## D/W

I hope you feel better soon too, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, y'all!  I think I might have turned the corner today....

Looking forward to finding what tomorrow holds!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Get the Egg: Foosball PRO* 
Originally $0.99



OK, this is a "foosball" game though it involves penguins, chickens and eggs instead of real football. It sounds kind of cute, but the reviews are, well, terrible, citing game play and problems with game calibration. Also, you can have two players playing at a time, one for each team, but apparently it doesn't work well on the small "playing field" of the tablet. If the game description sounds appealing to you, you might want to get it so that if they fix some of the gameplay issues, you'll already have it. In the mean time, we have a KBAAD*. 
1 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So, here's the KBAAD*: Monitor Your Weight.



This lets you track your weight, graphing it and setting weight goals. And more. It's very well reviewed. 58 of 62 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Glad to hear you're finally on the mend, Betsy. This has been a long siege for you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie, I was beginning to think the plague of locusts was next....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Gertie, I was beginning to think the plague of locusts was next....
> 
> Betsy


Um. . . . . I hate to break it to you. . . . but. . . . . . . .http://www.cicadamania.com/cicadas/category/brood-ii/

<moderately disturbed that there appear to be people who look forward to these things!  >


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Um. . . . . I hate to break it to you. . . . but. . . . . . . .http://www.cicadamania.com/cicadas/category/brood-ii/
> 
> <moderately disturbed that there appear to be people who look forward to these things!  >


Well, I did post a thread about 17-year locusts in Admin.... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh come on. . . . you set 'em up, I'm going to hit it out!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, really, I should remove this whole bit as off topic.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ladies, don't make me put on my atomic hat.










Play nice, now.


----------



## Toby

LOL! I read that some people these things!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ultimate Hangman HD* 
Originally $O.99



The classic Hangman game. Well reviewed. Ignore the one star reviews, they are complaints about an erroneous price, since corrected. I picked this one up! Love Hangman! 9 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

I got this one in the middle of the night last night on my lunch break, and played for the whole hour.  Very fun animations.  I found myself picking incorrect letters on purpose to watch the little guy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good to know, Green Thumb!  Do you mind if I quote you for the blog?

And I love your puppy in your avatar!  So cute....

Betsy


----------



## GreenThumb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good to know, Green Thumb! Do you mind if I quote you for the blog?
> 
> And I love your puppy in your avatar! So cute....
> 
> Betsy


Go right ahead! And that little bitty puppy has grown into quite the big boy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Make a Superhero* 
Originally $1.00



This allows you to create superhero avatars to pair with your contacts on your phone. The bad reviews make a lot of having access to the contacts on your phone, but that seems to be the reason. However, the bad reviews also complain about the limitations of the avatar creation and call it boring even for two year olds. And only one of the three five star ratings seems to be genuine. And so, a KBAAD is called for.

6 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Dictionary.



I think I offered this one before, but it's a good one and it's been a while. Here's a highly rated stand-alone dictionary app. It can be used without an Internet connection if you download the dictionary and thesaurus to your device--22 MB total. 4.7 of 995 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hey, That's My Fish!* 
Originally $2.99



This is a well designed strategy board game. Nice graphics. I'm not doing well on strategy this morning, though...I keep losing to the dang computer!!! LOL! More coffee and I'll try again. The one one-star review says it wouldn't play on their original Fire, but the developer says that's been fixed since the review. 8 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pandas vs Ninjas Premium* 
Originally $1.99



This is an Angry Birds style physics game, only with Pandas. The bad reviews complain about gameplay being laggy. I didn't have any problem playing it on my FireHD8.9 and the graphics are good; my only complaint is that the pandas and ninjas are very tiny on my 8.9" Fire, and one doesn't seem to be able to zoom in on them.

Two other nitpicks--one, the app loads "upside down," that is, with the camera on the bottom of the screen. So, if I have it propped open using my Amazon cover, it's upside down. Also, if you drag off the screen, into the black border, when setting up your shot, the Panda throws the cub even if you're not ready.

Plus, I can't get three medals on level 1-5!! *pouts* I'm already hooked, despite its flaws. If anyone tries it on a 7" Fire, let me know what you think. I think it would be unplayable on a phone.

2.9 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: My Horoscope.



Just for fun, I've added this well reviewed horoscope for today's KBAAD. For what it's worth, I didn't think today's horoscope was very accurate for me. You may have better luck...  2366 of 2567 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Not accurate because Sun sign horoscopes rarely are. Sun sign is easily determined by date of birth, but you should be looking at your rising sign which is the sign that was rising over the horizon at the time and place of your birth. I'm a Scorpio, but my rising is Taurus so that's where I look. And since those two signs are direct opposites, my Sun sign horoscope is the complete opposite of my rising sign. Since I do know my rising, I got the app.

Used to be an astrologer and no, I don't do it any more. Passed most of my books on to my daughter. Still occasionally read Tarot cards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not accurate because Sun sign horoscopes rarely are. Sun sign is easily determined by date of birth, but you should be looking at your rising sign which is the sign that was rising over the horizon at the time and place of your birth. I'm a Scorpio, but my rising is Taurus so that's where I look. And since those two signs are direct opposites, my Sun sign horoscope is the complete opposite of my rising sign. Since I do know my rising, I got the app.


Um. Whatever you said, Gertie.  This ^ is like me trying to explain computers to my hubby.... 

How does one find one's rising sign? And, having found it, how does one use it in the app?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Um. Whatever you said, Gertie.  This ^ is like me trying to explain computers to my hubby....
> 
> How does one find one's rising sign? And, having found it, how does one use it in the app?
> 
> Betsy


You can't do it without making a full horoscope. There is a quickie method (which I forget how to do, it's been so long) but even that isn't completely accurate because there are other things you have to take into account, like intercepts (too lengthy to explain). There are lots of free sites where you can get it done, although, as we know, free isn't always free.

Once you have it, you just look up your rising sign instead of your sun sign. I haven't checked out the app yet. I'll let you know if there's anything special that you have to do.

BRB

Just tried it. It asked me for my DOB so it took me to Scorpio. It breaks it down by decanate which is the division within the sun sign. Each sign is 30 degrees and a decanate is 1/3 of that. If you were born in the third decanate, you would show characteristics of the following sign. Born in the first decanate, you would show characteristics of the previous sign.

There is a row of silhouettes above the actual horoscope showing the different signs and you can scroll to your rising. On your chart, you see the position of your rising sign (degrees and minutes) so you'll be able to determine what decanate your rising is in.

I'm going to see if there is a decent horoscope maker app.

BRB - isn't this fun?

Nope, none at all. It's really a very complicated formula.

When I learned, I had to use logarithm tables and consulted three or four books. Then I wrote a program (used to program in old-time DOS BASIC) which really simplified things. Did most of the calculations for me. Just had to plug in the numbers. Now, there are all kinds of sophisticated programs.


----------



## geoffthomas

If you stay around these boards long enough you learn all kinds of fascinating things about other members.


just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ain't it the truth, Geoff?

And about "stuff." I had no idea about "rising signs" and "decanates" 

So, Gertie, found this site:
http://www.horoscopeswithin.com/calculate.php

which says 
Your Ascendant: 6°50' Pisces

Would that be the first decanate?

Betsy
(disclaimer: don't really believe in horoscopes, but I think it's fun to read them and see if they seem true....)


----------



## BTackitt

How... weird. I have always thought of myself as an aquarian (14 Feb) but that link says that according to my birthdate/time/location.. I have:
Your Ascendant: 9°55' Scorpio

Your psychological nature is bilious with aggressive impulses that spur the transformation of your being and of any situation you are involved in. You are constantly struggling to assert yourself. You cannot refrain from testing others with cutting remarks, not because you want to hurt them, but because you want to know them better through their reaction; life and the feeling of aliveness are experienced through rebellion and tension. Your aggressive attitude may equate with sly inquisition as often, you remain silent, introverted and secretive, mulling over turbulent thoughts in the depths of your mind, leaving others puzzled by your quite strange behaviour.

With this Ascendant, you come across as secretive, powerful, dominating, enduring, intuitive, assertive, charismatic, magnetic, wilful, daring, clear-sighted, passionate, creative, independent, vigorous, generous, loyal, hard-working, persevering, indomitable, possessive, shrewd, stubborn, ambitious, instinctive, tenacious, sexual, sexy, proud, intense and competitive. But you may also be aggressive, destructive, stubborn, anxious, tyrannical, perverse, sadistic, violent, self-centered, complex, critical, cruel, nasty, jealous, calculating, vulnerable and dissembling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe Gertie can explain it more to us...and I think in this thread is fine (as long as it doesn't go too long) so that people thinking of getting the app can use the info...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Sorry haven't been around all day. Mom's 91st birthday celebration and then I was on the interview panel for the a beauty pageant.

Yes you are both in the first decanate. I'm very out of practice and right now I'm on my Fire which isn't conducive to long posts. I'll look some things up for you tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy birthday to your mom, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I learned how to do astrology charts years ago. I am sure I forgot all of it. Now, I check my Runes daily. You can get a Rune App for your Fire, as well as kindle books on Runes. While I got the astrology app, I bought 2 Accupunture Apps & Mudras: Yoga for the Hands kindle book - I think that's the name. I got the paperback book years ago. What little I tried of the Mudras, I can say it worked. Because of my bad arthritic hands, I had trouble doing them, so ended up not doing them. I plan on trying to do them again.


----------



## Toby

Happy Birthday to Gertie's Mom! I hope she had a great day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Parking Challenge 3D* 
Originally $0.99



A game where you try to navigate a course and park your car. Some reviews made it sound like you tilt the device to control the vehicle, others commented on a sliding control. Some negative reviews say the car is hard to control. The product page says there are three different control options. 8 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's my rising. Thanks for that link, Betsy.

Taurus 22/29

Tranquillity, joy of life and sensuality are essential to you: you are a simple and quiet nature. You find happiness easily because you are not competitive, your relaxed attitude and your common sense invariably lead you towards fulfilment, even though you are not the number one, even though you do not move in haste. Constructing is important to you. Your patience and your persistence yield strong, steadfast, sustainable efforts that can withstand any pitfalls. You are gentle, with a slow thinking process, but once you have opted for an orientation, nothing, nor anyone, can make you change your mind. You loathe changes in general and once you have taken the few major unavoidable decisions in the course of your life, you are on track.

Now here's the kicker and why even rising signs aren't 100% reliable, although loads better in most cases. I'm a Scorpio with a Taurus rising and there's no two signs more diametrically opposed in every way than those two. So while Taurus is my personality, I have this inner Scorpio side. When Scorpio says, "Let's do it!" Taurus says, "Now, now. We have to think this through." Makes it darned difficult to make a decision sometimes. 

The Sun sign denotes individuality (inner qualities known by the person) while the Rising sign is the personality (the outer self known by others).

I was also born in the year of the Monkey. I read somewhere that Scorpio/Monkeys should just commit suicide now and get it over with because life was always going to be horribly difficult. True, but the reason I'm still here is that I can't give up until I get it right. The day I get it right, I can lie down and rest. In which case, I may never die.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for posting this, Gertie. I haven't had time to check this app yet. I am a Scorpio. That I know. I also think I am the Monkey as well, which explains why my life is so difficult, but I keep striving to make it less so.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Galazer* 
Originally $0.99



This is apparently a remake of an arcade game called Galaxian that I'm not familiar with. It's a spaceship shoot-the-aliens game. Poor reviews unanimously call out the speed of the alien ships compared to the original; too fast, making it unwinnable. There are other negatives, too. And so, there will be a KBAAD today. 4 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: WordHero.



This is a word game; drag your finger over letters in a grid to spell as many words as you can within a time limit. Internet is required for this game, as you are compared to everyone playing the same grid at the same time. That aside, I enjoyed the game. The key is those three letter words, get 'em while you can! And then work on some of the longer words, which I'm terrible aat. 893 of 957 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's a couple of freebies I'm enjoying.



All movie titles.



You can set it for actors or actresses or both.

The settings for number of clues, difficulty, etc., are pretty flexible on both apps. The movie one is pretty easy because even if you don't know the movie, you can figure out a lot of the words.

Both have one five star review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for those, Gertie! I love Hangman...

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pdf to Speech* 
Originally $2.99



I was excited to see this app; I'm always excited when a non-game appears. But I was disappointed to see the reviews. However, most of the reviews cite the "horrible" text-to-speech voice. I had to try it just to find out how bad the voice was.

Answer: I don't find the voice bad--seems about the same as the usual Kindle text-to-speech voice to me. (I don't use it much--will check after this on my Touch.) I found it okay to listen to. At least as okay as the text-to-speech ever is. I think the people complaining hadn't had text-to-speech before. Note that one review talks about switching the voice using a sideloaded voice. I don't think that's possible on the Fire; I looked for the options in the Fire's settings that the review mentioned for Android devices and I don't think they're there.

I think the app actually works pretty well; but it badly needs instructions. Note that it reads more than just PDF files. I think for the people who really need to be able to have PDFs, Word docs and DMR-free ePubs read to them on their Fires, it's worth learning the app.

The real negative to me is the lack of instruction. I'll hit the highlights here.

When you open the app, you'll have to agree to a long EULA (end user license agreement). Once past that, you'll basically see a blank screen with four icons at the top representing four different tabs: speaker, folder, bookmarks, settings.

When in any of the four "tabs" at the top, you can swipe the side/bottom menu bar and tap on the menu icon for options for that "tab."

You'll want to go first to the second tab--the folder. It will default to show you the list of folders on at the "sdcard" level. If you've played files before, it will also show you a list of recent files played.

It's kind of slow to show all the folders available to look in; you have to be a bit patient. Also, to go back after looking in a folder, you have to swipe the sidebar/bottom menu and tap on the "back" button.

There's an option to search. If you start to type a phrase that would be in the book title, it will show you files that meet that type; unfortunately it will only let you search for Word or PDF files, if the file name on the device has the word in it as a whole word, it will find it. (PDFs sometimes have weird numbers; also wildcards don't work).

Or, you can tap on the menu and choose "File Manager" which will let you use a file manager such as ES File Explorer. If you do use an external file explorer app, once you find the file you want, tap it. A pop up will ask you "Pick Up File As" with the choices "Normal Android Way" and "File Way." I chose "Normal Android Way." It will open the file and go back to the PDF to Speech app and begin playing the file. I used the ES File Explorer more than the native app to find files; once you've found the file, it will show up in "Recently played" within the app.

Pressing on the "speaker" icon unexpectedly showed me the current sentence being read in the current file, along with some rudimentary (crude) controls for moving in the file. You can apparently draw gestures to play the file, but when I tried that, I could never get it to continue playing again and ended up clearing the cache and starting over.

Note that you can have the book/file keep reading as you work in other apps, so be sure to pause the book before you quit the app if you don't want it running in the background.

Tapping on the menu for the "speaker" tab lets you bookmark a point in the file. However, the app will pick up where the book was last stopped even without a bookmark.

You can also go to a web page to have it read. I didn't try that.

If you go back to a recent file as shown on the folders page, it will pick up where you left off.

The bookmark tab will show you a list of bookmarks for the current file.

The last tab is the Settings. You can change the language (except that English is the only language shown?), set it to read the page number. "On" is the default, I turned that off. You can also have it read the header and footer of each page, this is off by default. You can have it read with your music in the background. And you can set the size of the text shown when viewing the file on the "speaker" tab. It's a sliding tab. And then there are some other geeky settings.

There's more, but I'll leave it to you to explore.

If you are someone who wants to be able to have PDFs and ePubs as well as other formats (see product page) read to you, this app WILL do it. I'd give it between three and four stars.

5 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word Surge* 
Originally $0.99



This is a word game where you get a set of letters and then try to make the best scoring word from that set. There are tiles that give bonus points. Once you've created a word for a row of letters, you get another set. It's a time game, you go for the best score in the time given.

I wish it would give you a high scores list, but other than that, it's a fun little word game. Your highest score IS shown on the main game screen. (214,900!) Fun graphics, good entry word game for kids, perhaps. 3.4 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

If you got the 7 Words game, you can get 50 more puzzles free just by opening the game. game This is one of my fave word games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the delay, I was trying out the app.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jump Desktop (RDP & VNC)* 
Originally $9.99



This is an app that lets you remotely access a desktop computer. The desktop component is available for both Macs and PCs.

I tried it and overall, it works well and as expected. If you use the recommended install, setup is very quick and easy.

You also have to install (in my case) a VNC server app if you don't have one already. This was also easy and is done as part of the overall install process. You create a separate password for the VNC server.

I do have a couple of comments. First, the recommended setup uses your Google account. I didn't particularly care for this; there is a manual setup which requires more steps, but there are very specific step-by-step directions on the website. Since I have two step Google verification on my account, I used the Google method just to see how it worked. Note that if you have two-step turned on, you'll have to go to your account settings and set up a one-time use password, which can be revoked later if you decide this isn't for you.

Second, one of the reviews mentions that items on the desktop were re-arranged after using. I don't have any items on my desktop on my Windows 8 computer (yet) but it did remove the wallpaper on my desktop. Easy enough to add back (right-click on the desktop to bring up the appropriate menu).

Splashtop Desktop was an earlier remote access app that was the Free App of the Day. I haven't used it in awhile, but I don't recall having problems with the desktop wallpaper or icons when using it. There are three versions of Splashtop Desktop in the Amazon store; one is free but will only allow you to access computers on the same network. The one that was free earlier is $4.99 and there's an HD version for $8.99.

On Google Play, it has 1440 reviews and an overall five star rating. On Amazon, 15 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jones On Fire* 
Originally $1.99



This is a running game where the hero runs along saving kittens; you score points/gain cash that you can use to buy powerups. Sounds like a fun time waster! Simple graphics. 9 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it!

Here's another one.



It keeps wanting to send me to Facebook, but I just ignore that. The game itself is kind of fun. It gives you five minutes to solve the clues. If you don't make it, just wait about 10 seconds and it'll take you to another screen where it'll fill in some of the missing letters. Then you can click Retry and finish the puzzle.

It starts with a two letter answer, goes to three letters including the previous two, all the way to seven (I think) letters and then decreases back down to two letters. Some of the clues are kind of odd. If there's a question mark in the clue, it will be a variable spelling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie! That sounds fun.

Here's today's!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Paper Galaxy* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

What happens when the moon gets lost, catches a cold, and runs into the cranky Crab Nebula? A family-friendly and fun-filled chase through a galaxy of adorable planetary oddballs ensues! As Luna, you sneeze from orbit to orbit on your way back to Mother Earth. Along the way, you'll make new friends, collect stars, and have more than a few close encounters with hot-headed Suns and mysterious Black Holes!

A cross between an endless runner and a launch game, Paper Galaxy is easy-to-learn and offers hours of fun and challenge for cosmic explorers of all skill levels. With its unique and addictive 'one tap' gameplay, an unforgettable cast of characters, and a charming soundtrack, you'll be over the moon with Paper Galaxy!

The one star reviews complain about fake reviews (7 questionable reviews out of 26 five-star reviews, from what I can see) and the permissions. I think the permissions are somewhat questionable, though there aren't many. On Google Play, it has a 4.7 rating after 81 reviews, and a slightly different set of permissions. 31 of 37 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Kids Puzzle Game PUZZINGO for Toddler and Preschooler with Animals, Numbers, Letters, and More.



A very well reviewed puzzle game for preschoolers. 163 of 171 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 94 Seconds* 
Originally $1.99



This is similar to "Scategories," apparently. You have 94 seconds to come up with a word in a category, like "fruit," starting with the specificied letter, say "t." Sounds like fun, well reviewed but again, the permissions seem excessive. So, I have a KBAAD again today. 31 of 39 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: 4 Pics 1 Word Puzzle: What's That Word?.



This is a word guessing game--you are shown four pictures, one at a time, and have to guess the word. Well reviewed. 1827 of 1977 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doodle Hockey* 
Originally $00.99



This is an air hockey game. But game play is not well reviewed. 3 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Pudding Monsters.



This a cute puzzle game. Your board is arranged with cute little puddings; you slide them together to create a shape that covers three stars on the board. The order you move the puddings together is important! Sound and graphics are very cute.

The free version has ads. And not the tiny at-the-bottom ads, but a full screen ad; sometimes a video that runs or a still ad. The video disappears when over, tap outside the still ad to get a "skip" screen. But they only appear every few levels or so. Also, very occasionally, an ad for other games by the developer appears, just ignore that one and hit play to move on to the next level.

I've spent way too much time already playing this...

To buy out of the ads is $0.99. Or live with the ads. I didn't find them that bad, but will probably evenutally spend the $0.99 because I do like the game. (It's a separate app, I believe, you don't remove the ads from the free app.)

The game is very nicely done. 450 of 499 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson

I wanna try the Pudding Monsters


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I spent way too much time on Pudding Monsters.  Charging the Fire back up now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I spent way too much time on Pudding Monsters.


Sometimes I worry about you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sometimes I worry about you!


No need to worry. I'm sure Betsy is using the graphics on the games for quilting ideas. Right, Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> No need to worry. I'm sure Betsy is using the graphics on the games for quilting ideas. Right, Betsy?


Um, no...but I do love logic problems, and that's what Pudding Monsters is...and they're so cute and make cute noises!

Ann, did you TRY Pudding Monsters? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Taking a break from Pudding Monsters to post this:

From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wings of Fury - First Strike* 
Originally $1.56



A flight game, apparently a remake of a DOS game. One review says it's one of the better FAOTD in a while. One one-star review says it didn't play on a 1st gen Fire. Another one-star complains about the controls. 6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun! And I'm back to Pudding Monsters. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: My Kingdom for the Princess* 
Originally $3.99



This one of those time management games. You have to gather resources and construct buildings, finishing a certain number of tasks within the time limit to advance. Nice graphics, smooth gameplay. A keeper. The one star reviews are from an earlier verison of the game which did not, apparently, load well on the Kindle Fire. This one installed and opened fine on my Fire HD8.9 12 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

A good one for GD. Got it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying it. A nice break from pudding monsters.


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jumbline 2* 
Originally $2.99



This is a fun word game. I've seen a similar one before. (perhaps it was Jumbline 1?) Anyway, you get a set of words, and have to find the largest word that can be made from that set of letters to advance to the next level. You can choose between 5, 6 and 7 letter words at the beginning of a game. Default is six letters.

Then, find as many of the remaining three letter words and greater that can be found. You can tap on the letters to choose them or run your finger under them if the words are in a line (useful if you have a plural or a word within a word; tap to arrange for the plural or longest word, then run your finger under the subset to choose the next. Especially if you're in timed mode. There is an untimed mode, too. 159 of 168 reviews are four stars and above. I'm up to level seven, had to pull myself away to post this!

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson

The My Kingdom for the Princess is like building a village right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

alicepattinson said:


> The My Kingdom for the Princess is like building a village right?


Thaat's right! I really like it...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got Jumbline2. I'm a sucker for word games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got Jumbline2. I'm a sucker for word games.


It's a good one!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Burn The City* 
Originally $1.99



This is a physics style game where you destroy a city by catapulting flaming missiles. Some similarities to Angry Birds. You pull towards your target, though, to set the trajectory. The idea is to completely burn down the city. You get scored on how long it takes, and scores for "Fireball damage" Collateral damage" and "Explosive damagen." And you how are told how much you have to score to get the next higher medal. A good way to get some agression out, LOL! Here's a link to one of the reviews:
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1BTIJ3ELHNPA1/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0097K21YW&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=kbpst-20

The one one-star review mentions in-app purchases. 4 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rapid Toss+* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of those games where you flick a paper ball into a trash can while a fan with variable speeds blows, kind of like Office Jerk. Not as much variation as Office Jerk, but still a nice game. You can play in one of two modes--classic or rapid. In classic, you just flick one ball after another as long as you want. You have to account for the direction and strength of the fan's blowing.

Rapid is more fun--your ball flames when you toss it,and your goal is to get as many in within the time limit as possible.

You can play against five different backdrops and there are five levels for each backdrop. Game play doesn't really differ between backdrops, as far as I can see. 3 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

Since I mentioned Office Jerk, I thought I'd include it as a KBAAD: Office Jerk Free HD.



In Office Jerk, instead of a trash can, you try to flick your balled-up paper at the Office Jerk. You get awards for knocking over coffee cups, etc, or hitting him in the nose or making him swallow the ball. You have other options to toss, too, such as a stapler.

This is the HD version, but according to the product page, it works on both my brother's original Fire and my Fire 8.9 79 of 108 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jo Frost Rewards* 
Originally $1.99



This is a task tracker aimed at parents or caregivers, but one review says it would also be useful for classroom use. See this review For a good description.

4 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 247 Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



This is a standard Mahjong game. This company has seasonal Mahjongs that have been Free Apps of the Day before. There are some one star reviews that talk about the app hanging up; the developer addresses that on the product page. Some of the reviews cite the white tiles on white background as being difficult to read; on my 8.9 Fire this wasn't a problem. It played well. A nice addition to my Mahjong games. 199 of 239 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did everyone get their 500 Amazon coins? I used 99 of them to get another 50 puzzles for 7 Little Words. If you order from your Fire, it will ask you if you want to use them. 

And I'm up to Level 72 on Jumbleline2. Had a couple of misses and had to start all over again, but now I'm on Fire (pun intended).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And I'm up to Level 72 on Jumbleline2. Had a couple of misses and had to start all over again, but now I'm on Fire (pun intended).


Go, Gertie, Go! I've only gotten up to level 12, I think...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cooking Dash Deluxe* 
Originally $0.99



I love the Diner Dash series of time management games. If you're not familiar, you have to help Flo, the owner/chef, to cook and serve various customers at her diner, and bus the tables, and you only have so much time to get it right. Some of the reviews complain about only being able to play so far and then having to buy to upgrade. I'm checking it out, and if I agree, I'll post a KBAAD. 206 of 228 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good morning!!!!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Office Calculator Pro* 
Originally $1.69



Yay, a non game! And I love a good calculator...this looks like a good one. I'll test it later. Forgot to charge my Fire yesterday, and it needed it, so it's down this morning.  But reviews are good and I like the layout as shown on the product page. 18 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Blokish* 
Originally $0.99



This is a pretty good strategy game based on a board game I never heard of. It's a four person game where you play either against the computer as the other three people or with three actual people who must be present. There are no options for two against two computer players, etc.

You place oddly shaped pieces on a board (think Tetris) with the goal to get rid of all your pieces and block the pieces of your competitors. You start at one corner and build out; your pieces can only touch each other at a corner.

It has nice clean graphics and game play is pretty intuitive. It has a nice help screen, plus you can watch the other "players" to see what to do. Important to know that pieces can be rotated by grabbing the white circles and dragging, and that a piece can be flipped by long pressing on the piece.

I haven't won yet...but it is a keeper.  9 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pooh! I missed out on the calculator.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, Gertie. It was a nice calculator. This is still my favorite calculator for the Fire, though (in case you didn't get it):


*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crazy Tanks* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

CrazyTanks is an insanely fun game. Drive your crazy tank. Shoot at enemy tanks and enemy towers. Collect yummy powerups.

Game has 30 different levels. There are 4 types of enemy tanks and 2 types of turrets. More levels are in development.

A tank! A tank! My kingdom for a tank!

Two bad reviews complain about gameplay, but other five star reviews, which do not seem to be by the developer to me, love the game for a little bit of mindless fun. You decide! It is free, after all! I'm going to get it and see how it plays--I'm off to wait with my sister-in-law for a friend's surgergy.

6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Betsy. I picked up that calculator. And to think I wasn't going to get a Fire because I didn't know what I was going to do with it. 

I'm up to level 194 on Jumbleline2. It froze on level 143 and I thought I was going to have to reinstall, but it eventually unfroze. Then at one level, I almost missed that there were two six letter words and that would have been game over. Phew. I _swear _I'm going to stop at level 200.

I need a new crossword puzzle. Will I get kicked out of the Fire Station if I get an actual paper book of crosswords?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm up to level 194 on Jumbleline2. It froze on level 143 and I thought I was going to have to reinstall, but it eventually unfroze. Then at one level, I almost missed that there were two six letter words and that would have been game over. Phew. I _swear _I'm going to stop at level 200.


Wow! Are you doing timed mode?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Chickens BBQ* 
Originally $0.99



This is a simple game perhaps more suitable for younger kids, but fun to pass a few minutes. You rescue chickens which leap from a burning building by moving a crew with a trampoline under the chicken. Graphics are cute, game play, at least in the lower levels, relatively simple. Apparently this developer specializes in games starring chickens.  Only one of the reviews seems to be by one of the developers. 3 of 5 reviews are four stars and above. I don't think it's a bad app, just not the most exciting one ever offered. Like I said, probably good for younger kids.

So we have a KBAAD* today: Wunderlist.



This is a list-making app. One of the things I like about it is that it syncs across devices, so you have the same to-do list on all your devices. And yes, there's a free version for iOS devices, too. The synching across devices works well. The sample tasks that come with it, which act as a kind of tutorial or overview, however, seem to be for the iOS version. To delete a task in the Fire version, press and hold on the item, don't swipe as the to-do item suggests. 76 of 89 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wow! Are you doing timed mode?
> 
> Betsy


No, not timed. But from doing a similar game, I know certain letters form multiple words like ... ear, era, are or tea, ate, eat and I can do those pretty quickly. If there's an S in the letters I just add it to as many words as I can to make four letter words. Even the six letter words aren't too bad. The ones I have trouble with are the five letter words. And technically, all you need is the six letter word to get to the next level, so I don't always get all of them. Usually, I miss something easy. 

Level 200 was enzymes.

Shoot, now I want to play again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't tried the untimed level yet...and now I want to play again, too...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't tried the untimed level yet...and now I want to play again, too...
> 
> Betsy


Trying hard to resist. Does it count against me if I play Jumbleline1?

What also helps is using the letter scrambler on the left.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rejoin* 
Originally $0.99



First of all, ignore the review that says this is like "Cut the Rope." It's nothing like Cut the Rope. 

If the description on the product page doesn't tell you much, you're not alone. I had to try the game to see what it is about.

The premise is simple. You have a red ball and a blue ball. You control the direction of the red ball, and the blue ball goes in the opposite direction for every move the red ball makes. Your goal is to have the red ball and blue ball meet, collecting stars on the way for higher scores.

The balls will start out on opposite sides, at least on the early levels. So, if the red ball is on the right, you move it left and the blue ball will move right. There are ramps and drops and obstacles to take into account. It's a clever puzzle game. I'd give it four stars so far. 5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fraction Calculator Plus* 
Originally $0.99



This is a fraction calculator, made by the people who make my favorite calculator that I recommended a couple of days ago. It works really well; I bought it after trying their other calculator because I work with fractions a lot in quilting.

It's got three different keypads for entering the whole humber, the numerator and the denominator. 98 of 107 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

A FRACTION calculator?  That's just cheating!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oh, be quiet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I did get it though. . . . Ed sometimes has wood project where he will say to me something like What's 5 3/4 plus 6 3/10?


----------



## Seamonkey

common denominator...

I got it too.. no idea why


----------



## cinisajoy

I picked up today's calculator because I do a lot of cooking and one can never have too many calculators.  I have the other one you recommended too.  

I also play Jumbline2 but am not very far on it yet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the fraction calculator. Good for halving or doubling recipes.



cinisajoy said:


> I picked up today's calculator because I do a lot of cooking and one can never have too many calculators. I have the other one you recommended too.
> 
> I also play Jumbline2 but am not very far on it yet.


I'm up to about 263, I think. At about level 244, a couple of puzzles repeated, but it's still spitting out new ones. Or maybe I'm having too many senior moments and they're all repeats.

Sometimes I'll just hit random letters until it accepts something. Eld is a word? Never knew that, but I should have since it means age, old, antiquity. I also like the letter scrambler. Sometimes it comes up with the exact five or six letter word.


----------



## CegAbq

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Got the fraction calculator. Good for halving or doubling recipes.


Ah, great reason to use it. I had forgotten about trying to combine cooking measurements.


----------



## Dragle

I could have used that calculator yesterday when I was figuring out how much material to buy...

I found the tag line a little disturbing though: "This made my math grades go up."  Kids, you really do need to learn how to do fractions without a calculator! And make change too, by the way.


----------



## cinisajoy

Dragle said:


> I could have used that calculator yesterday when I was figuring out how much material to buy...
> 
> I found the tag line a little disturbing though: "This made my math grades go up." Kids, you really do need to learn how to do fractions without a calculator! And make change too, by the way.


100% agreeing with you Dragle. Oh and how about balance a checkbook. Or at least know if you go into a store with $11 and buy something that is $11 you will come up short at the register. Always add 10% in most states for tax and you will have change left over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

While we don't keep a real tight lid on discussion in this thread, we try to at least keep it on topic of using the apps.    Let's not stray too far...



Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While we don't keep a real tight lid on discussion in this thread, we try to at least keep it on topic of using the apps.  Let's not stray too far...
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


So sorry hit one of my pet peeves. Former "college" math tutor here. Now back to the apps, that calculator app looks fabulous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> So sorry hit one of my pet peeves. Former "college" math tutor here. Now back to the apps, that calculator app looks fabulous.


Math major and tutor here...and sometimes tools help people understand what's going on.  I enjoyed the app. Sometimes I don't want to think so hard... 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bouncy Bill Plus* 
Originally $0.99



This is, on the surface, another game with big-eyed cute critters. However, reviews complain about permissions, and others complain about in-app purchases. I thought it was cute enough--you tap to jump from level to level; hold longer to jump higher in the two levels I played. Set your parental controls to avoid in-app purchases. 6 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Happy Street.



This is a very well reviewed sim game. From the product page: "In Happy Street you will be able to build a charming village, trade with your friends, discover new places, play with mini games, fish, craft objects, collect resources and much more." 36 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Gertie. It was a nice calculator. This is still my favorite calculator for the Fire, though (in case you didn't get it):


I also like this one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 10000000* 
Originally $0.99



This is a deceptively simple and addictive game. Your goal is to fight your way out of many levels of your dungeon by earning one million points. I've got this on my iPod Touch and it is very addictive. Go, little man, go! It's not easy after the first few levels, but it's fun! You earn additional powers as you go. 19 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fruit Ninja* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very popular game--my grandkids love it. Fruit drops and you slash it. Avoid slashing the bombs or missing several in a row or the game ends. You get bonuses... It's actually quite satisfying to see the fruit, when slashed, spew juices. 543 of 847 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have the "Puss in Boots" version. . . . it was free. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I gather this one has additional stuff...I haven't looked to see what.

This one's free, too.  Hence the title of the thread. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I gather this one has additional stuff...I haven't looked to see what.
> 
> This one's free, too. Hence the title of the thread.
> 
> Betsy


No. . . I meant. . . . .it isn't usually free but I only got it because it was free at the time. . . . .I played it some, but it doesn't keep me occupied for hours so I'll probably pass on this one. The sound effects in the Puss and Boots one are pretty cute, though.


----------



## BTackitt

this one is much more than the PIB one Ann, I have both. The kids get bored with PIB, not with this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

BTackitt said:


> this one is much more than the PIB one Ann, I have both. The kids get bored with PIB, not with this one.


Well. . . they're not my sort of games at all. Actually, I'm not much into computer/video games at any time. . . . . I got it for the cute factor.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We already have it. I think it was free before. GD loves it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> We already have it. I think it was free before. GD loves it.


I didn't have it; perhaps I missed it when it was free before.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't have it; perhaps I missed it when it was free before.
> 
> Betsy


I _think_ it might have been free just before the first Fire came out. . . . . I know I've had it quite a while -- it came out arround the time the last PinB movie was released so if you can figure that out. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I _think_ it might have been free just before the first Fire came out. . . . . I know I've had it quite a while -- it came out arround the time the last PinB movie was released so if you can figure that out. . . . . . .


I think Gertie (and I) were talking about the Fruit Ninja that was free yesterday; when Gertie said she already had it, I think she was talking about that one? I have the PiB version...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cut the Rope: Experiments* 
Originally $0.99



Cut the Rope: Experiments is part of a fun series of physics games where you figure out just when to "cut the rope" during a pendulum swing to send your critter where you want him. Apparently this was free in October 2012, because I already have it. 298 of 354 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

The press release announcing Kindle Fire HD being available in 150 countries mentioned that the app store was also available and that they were going to make certain very popular apps, like Fruit Ninja and Cut the Rope free to celebrate (or hook people in a bunch of countries, but also to give us a chance at them again).  So I guess we can expect some repeats.  Good for recent purchasers.


----------



## MichelleB675

I noticed Angry Birds Space HD is free too, maybe that's why (or just matching itunes because that's their free app of the week).


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Gertie (and I) were talking about the Fruit Ninja that was free yesterday; when Gertie said she already had it, I think she was talking about that one? I have the PiB version...
> 
> Betsy


Yes, he Fruit Ninja. GD just loves to slash that fruit. I find it kind of cathartic myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Totemo HD* 
Originally $1.99



This is a logic puzzle game set within a slightly spookey realm. The graphics are quite attractive. The idea is to match little spheres (and later stars are mixed in) in rows and columns to clear the screen. The first levels are in pairs and are pretty easy. As the levels go up, the numbers of items that have to be matched to clear a row go up. That's when the logic really comes in. It's also got two modes, untimed and survival. I really enjoyed survival. I give this a solid four stars. The instructions are a bit lacking, however. 9 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Plasma Sky - Rad Space Shooter* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:



> Plasma Sky is a shiny new space shoot-em-up featuring over 80 levels, lots of power-ups, and multiple game modes. It's universal, and there will never be any ads or in app purchases.
> 
> There's lots of kinds of enemy ships, and snakes, and your ship powers up and can get different kinds of ammo. There's a regular shield, but also a spike shield that lets you ram enemies. There are bosses! And there's lasers! And you can get wing-men who can power up too! And you and your wing-men can get lasers! And the levels are all different! And there's other stuff! And it barely costs anything!
> 
> Look, you need a good game to keep you company on the bus, or while your dinner companion is away, or when you've already done enough and you need a break. This is it. This is that game. This is the game you'll get to make that time awesome.


This is a fantastic shoot-em-up game. Beautiful graphics and gameplay. I'm keeping this one on my Fire for those times I feel like blowing something up. 

22 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

One of the reveiws notes:

PS: This game will not be compatible with Kindle Fire (Original) as per Amazon. I attempted it on Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 and it installed and worked perfectly.

And the order box at Amazon does indeed show it as incompatible with my small KFire.
But as I now have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 (10inch) I got it for that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This might be the most highly rated FAotD we've had. . . currently 28 reviews:  25 are 5*, 2 are 4* and one 1* whiner who is just mad it didn't work with his device.

(Not you Geoff -- you were smart enough to pay attention and see that it wouldn't work.  )

FWIW, it shows it's compatible with both my Xoom and Razr as well.


----------



## geoffthomas

Played it on my Galaxy.  It is a fun game. Better than asteroids and such, combined.
Not sure how long it will keep me entertained, but worth the price.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Showed as being compatible with my 7" so I got it for GS.

And I crashed and burned at level 498 in Jumbline2. Alpica got me.


----------



## mark1529

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Plasma Sky - Rad Space Shooter*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> From the product page:
> 
> This is a fantastic shoot-em-up game. Beautiful graphics and gameplay. I'm keeping this one on my Fire for those times I feel like blowing something up.
> 
> 22 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


5 start old school shooter.........must get.......great controls,great graphics


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry about not noticing that yesterday's game wasn't compatible with the original Fire--I must not have had enough coffee or something. Today's definitely shows as compatible with both my original and 8.9" HD.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ruzzle* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fun word game that you can play against friends, against a random opponent or against the computer (in what they call practice mode). If playing against a person, you have three rounds to get the highest score possible. If playing against the computer (practice mode), you play a timed round.

You try to see how many words you can form by tracing the letters in a grid. My username is *betctru* if anyone wants to play.... 268 of 324 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Relax Melodies Premium: A White Noise Ambience For Sleep, Meditation & Yoga* 
Originally $2.99



These white noise generators are extremely popular here and very well reviewed on Amazon, so I'm pleased to see one as our Free App of the Day. I hadn't picked this one up before; I don't know whether it's a repeat or I just didn't get it when it was the FAOTD before, but I know there was one or two by this maker before.

From the product page:

Product Description

Try Relax Melodies Premium for your Android today!

Relax Melodies Premium, the leader in personalized relaxation and sleep assistance, is now available for your Android Phone! No more insomnia for you, tension is a thing of the past at any moment! Just custom mix your favorite high quality sounds from a selection of 94, then slip naturally into a relaxed state or a deep, rejuvenating sleep. This is the ultimate relaxation experience and it's super easy to use!

Get the most personalized relaxation experience it's possible to have. With just a few taps, you can create the exact MELODY that resonates perfectly with you. With ambient and binaural selections, you can choose whether to simply relax or tell your brain that it's time for sleep. It can even help your baby fall asleep faster!

Download it now and become one of the million relaxed users of Relax Melodies. You're going to love how it will help you relax, meditate and sleep. 549 of 582 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Relax Melodies Premium: A White Noise Ambience For Sleep, Meditation & Yoga*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> ...


I am happy to get the premium version of this app as the FAOTD as I have the free version. The free version was very useful when I was having problems with insomnia.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GS and I sure could have used this one last night. Neither one of us got to sleep until 2am. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## readingril

I got a free one a while back and my husband didn't like the darn thing when I tried it out! Knocked me right out.


----------



## Toby

I got it as well. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Next Word* 
Originally $0.99



A fun word game. You get a set of words and try to arrange them along a given path in a logical word association order. Some times the path has forks and the word association can go in two directions at once. Sometimes you get the words on the ends and build the middle path. You are rewarded with a quote by Albert Einstein, Thomas Edison and others. You also get scored on speed--one to three stars. The levels start out pretty easy. 164 of 196 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## NanD

This looked interesting but I deleted it after trying it. The words would not stay when I dragged them. And it has annoying music (though I guess there is an option to turn it off.)

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

NanD--

sorry you had a disappointing experience!  I seldom have the sound turned up on my Fire, so I didn't notice the music--but you can turn the sound off by tapping on the little speaker icon on the Main Menu page that appears.

Moving the words--a little white circle will appear when you can drop the words.  They'll stick then.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Next Word*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> A fun word game. You get a set of words and try to arrange them along a given path in a logical word association order. Some times the path has forks and the word association can go in two directions at once. Sometimes you get the words on the ends and build the middle path. You are rewarded with a quote by Albert Einstein, Thomas Edison and others. You also get scored on speed--one to three stars. The levels start out pretty easy. 164 of 196 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


I have this one. These are the same guys that did one of the first free word games I got where you switch the letters vertically to make the words. Words for the Soul or something like that. Pretty good games from these guys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rebuild* 
Originally $2.99



This is called a turn-based strategy game. You are trying to rebuild a town (represented on a map). For each region of the map you can perform various actions that will advance your mission. You tap on the area, and select the action you want to perform: Scout the area, scavange, kill zombies, recruit surviors and reclaim area (you may have to perform some missions before you can do others). Periodically you get a screen that proclaims a zombie attack. Based on the amount of food, weapons and survivors you've accumulated, you'll win or lose the zombie attack. The map will show you how many days to finish the mission for a particular area. If you like fast paced games, this isn't the one for you. But it was fun. Apparently, you can also play at different levels to have a different experience if you play again. If you don't like the character assigned when you start, hit the back key and restart, you'll get a different character.

It's the kind of thing you can put down and pick up at any time. 97 of 117 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmmm. Sim City with zombies.  Go figure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmmm. Sim City with zombies. Go figure.


 

Yeah, Kinda. But it's more like a board game where you land on a place and draw a card which tells you what happened there. But there is strategy--you deploy your people around the map doing the various missions, then hit "end of the day" and see what happened to them. Some missions take multiple days. And there are pesky hordes of zombies every now and then. One step forward, two steps back every now and then.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Genius Scan* 
Originally $0.99



This is a scanner. It will scan documents using your on-device camera, crop or correct for tilt and then save the image. You can then send the image either as a jpg file or as a PDF to your Kindle, to various cloud services such as Evergreen or Dropbox, or email it to a friend. Yes, you can use it with the Fires with cameras, though taking the image is a bit trickier than it would be with a rear facing camera. Note the PDF file is still just an image--there's no OCR. The app did stop on me a couple times, but the image always seemed to take. You can correct for "keystoning" where a rectangular image has some distortion due to the camera angle. You can also crop.

It shows as compatible with the original Fire on my account; this is because you can use it to send pictures already on your Fire as PDFs.

If you think you'll need to send copies of paper docs on to someone else, you might grab this. I expect it will be improved and also, if a future Fire (or if you have an Android device with a rear facing camera), that will resolve some of the awkwardness of using this app. 15 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

That actually looks useful -- though something I'd most likely use on my phone which does have a rear-camera.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Once you get the picture taken, the integration to email it or share via Dropbox or Evernote is quite seamless.

Betsy


----------



## sebat

I use CamScanner quite a bit. It's free for either 12 or 25 scans (I can't remember the number). After that you have to purchase the license for $4.99. Going to see if I like this one better.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Helidroid Battle PRO* 
Originally $0.99



This is a simulation of flying a remote control helicopter. You do aerial combat against another helicopter flown by the computer.

From the product page:
- 3 models of helicopter : an Apache, a Comanche, and a Super Puma.
- 3 Environments are available : Living Room, Bedroom and Kitchen.
- 30 objectives to accomplish during the fight. 7 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wait.  Let me get this straight.  It doesn't simulate flying a real helicopter. It simulates flying a toy helicopter, which is, arguably, a simulation of flying a real helicopter.  It seems to me if I wanted to fly a toy helicopter I'd just go get one.  I don't see the need for one toy to simulate another.  

But whatever!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Wait. Let me get this straight. It doesn't simulate flying a real helicopter. It simulates flying a toy helicopter, which is, arguably, a simulation of flying a real helicopter. It seems to me if I wanted to fly a toy helicopter I'd just go get one. I don't see the need for one toy to simulate another.
> 
> But whatever!


Maybe, if you were a parent of a youngster, you'd rather, on a rainy day when the kids can't go outside, that your small child operate a video game rather than a real rc helicopter indoors, knocking over the lamps and attacking his or her little sister. Just sayin'.

Or if you're someone who loooooves flying RC helicopters, this is a way to pursue your passion while travelling on the subway, where flying a REAL RC helicopter might be frowned on. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

LOL! I got it. If I ever get to play with all my apps & don't like it, I will just delete it. No biggie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SAS Survival Guide* 
Originally $5.99



This is a survival guide. It seems to have plenty of content, though I didn't see the chapter on how to survive the zombie apocalypse. But probably one could adapt the information in the chapters that are there. 

From the product page:

This app includes :

* Full text of the bestselling book optimised for the Android (over 400 pages)
* Free download of 16 videos providing invaluable survival tips from Lofty himself 
* 29 Photo galleries of edible, medicinal and poisonous plants 
* Morse Code signalling device 
* 100+ question quiz to test if you've got what it takes to survive 
* Survival Checklists 
* Sun Compass 
* Search tool to scan entire book by subject 
* Extreme Climate Survival: sections on surviving Polar, Desert, Tropical, and Sea 
* Comprehensive First Aid section 24 of 31 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So. . . . . as long as my battery holds out, I'll be good to go. 

(Of course, a _true_ survivalist will have back ups and/or solar power converters.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I have both....


Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Streetfood Tycoon: World Tour Edition* 
Originally $0.99



OK, I unexpectedly loved the prior Streetfood game that I got as a FAOTD, I think. If you played an earlier version, this is much the same, but new settings and food items.

You are the proprieter of a food cart. You have the point of view of the propieter looking out over the food items at your customers. A thought cloud with a picture of the food lets you know what to fix for each customer. The idea is to get the maximum number of customers served correctly and to keep your food cart clean.

Orders get progressively more complex as you work through the levels. Take too long or serve the customer the wrong thing, and you lose them. You have to restock food and occasionally clean the cart. You can also upgrade your customers so that the rich and famous show up at your cart. 10 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Lulu in the Amazon* 
Originally $2.99



This is an interactive book with games and "stuff." Apparently there is quite a lot of interactive material, based on one of the reviews. Suitable for younger kids--one reviewer said his five year old liked it, his nine year old got bored. One small issue--like many Fire apps, there isn't a way to have multiple "players" for the app, so each kid that opens it is going to find it at the point where the last one left it. Only three reviews, and I suspect one five-star is the developer, but the other two, one five-star and one four-star, are by top reviewers on Amazon.

From the product page:

An interactive story that shows that learning is fun!

Alongside the two globetrotters, he travels up the Amazon by boat, she takes her first steps in the rainforest, they meet strange new animals...There's no end to the interactive surprises that enliven the characters' story, from page to page and from click to click. Your child aged 3 to 10 will be able to read, listen, and have fun all at the same time!

Translated and narrated in two languages, French and English. Easy, intuitive interface. 20 interactive and animated pages. Playing 5 games that combine dexterity, thinking, quickness&#8230;and humor and much more. Beautifully illustrated with realistic sound effects and the voices of professional actors

30 minutes of enjoyment, and your child will want to read it again and again.

Feel free to join your child in this great adventure: learning and having fun is for all ages! 3 of 3 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Akinator the Genie* 
Originally $1.99



This is a twenty questions style game (not limited to 20 questions) where you think of a person (or "character" as it is called in the game), real or fictional, and the "akinator" asks questions to guess the identity. It's very good. It guessed Scout and Jem from To Kill a Mockingbird, Captain Mal from Firefly, Teddy Roosevelt, Lucille Ball and Eve Dallas from the "In Death" series by J.D. Robb. I was able to make the Akinator guess make two guesses on two of the dozen characters I asked about, real and fictional (The Virginian from the TV show and novel, and left-fielder Frank Howard of the Washington Senators and Detroit Tigers.). "He" asks a series of questions, and not always the same ones, getting closer and closer until finally guessing. You can customize it to include family and friends by adding them individually, which would make it kind of fun when other family members play. The game will tell you how many times a character has been played (Frank Howard, interestingly, had been played 72 times.)

Some of the reviews complain about the game stopping; and the permissions seem a bit excessive. It does require WiFi to play.

The game plays in portrait mode. My only nitpick is that on the Fire HD8.9 that I tested on, the questions aren't in the white "thought bubble" on the screen but slightly below, which can make it difficult to read. I've sent that to the developer.

95 of 133 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

solid 4 star rating out of 171 ratings now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I enjoyed playing with it.  I think the grandkids will enjoy it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pudding Monsters HD* 
Originally $0.99



This is the paid version of a game we posted as a KBAAD (KB Alternate App of the Day) last month. I liked it enough at the time to pony up the $0.99 for the HD version. It's a logic game--you try to combine your pudding monsters into one in a specified number of moves to win all the stars! Different pudding monsters have different attributes. I really did like this one. Five stars from me, all the way! From the makers of Cut the Rope. 141 of 167 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

There's that eyeball again


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, indeed...but no teeth!  A good game even with the big eye....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, indeed...but no teeth! A good game even with the big eye....
> 
> Betsy


I'm still stuck on my word and card games. I have a 35 game winning streak in Canasta in one app. The other one, I win more frequently than I lose, but I haven't been able to get a streak going.

I upgraded a couple of games when I got the 500 coins from Amazon so I'm good for awhile.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Battery Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very simple and relatively feature-free battery monitor. What it does do, is add a percentage indicator to your status bar. Which, if you were able to get the latest update to the firmware before it was pulled a couple of days ago, you already have. Hmmmm.... A cynic might think they pulled the update so that this FAOTD might be more attractive. Hmmmm.... Cynics might think that some FAOTDs are paid placements. Hmmmm....

At any rate, the bad reviews comment on lack of features, permissions and crashes.

I tried it on my Fire HD 8.9. I couldn't tell if it added a percentage as I already had one. When you open the app itself, it shows a battery indicator with the percentage remaining at the top, whether the device is running on battery, AC or USB (if you don't know that--  ) and below that, a place to turn on notifications or go to "advanced" options.

Advanced options are temperature, voltage, health and technology (type of battery). Below the dvanced options are "More APps" and "Usage." Tapping on Usage just takes you to the Device screen in your device's settings menu. Tap on the "back" arrow in the menubar to return to the app.

That's it, the full tour!

37 of 49 reviews are four stars and above.

Because the FAOTD is kind of lame, I'm adding two of our favorite battery monitors today as KBAADs*. First:

GSam Battery Monitor.



This battery monitor is extremely well reviewed and full featured. This has always been very popular here and gives you a wealth of information about your device. Some might find it kind of geeky, but it's got a ton of info. 395 of 434 reviews are four stars and above.

Second:

Battery HD.



This battery monitor is extremely also well reviewed and full featured. This one doesn't give you quite all the geeky level of info that the GSAM does, but it will tell you how long your battery will last given various activities. And it's a very attractive display. 3053 of 3247 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day; a perma-free app that we've found and reviewed and offer as an alternate.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So I tried Battery Pro (the FAotD). . .it doesn't do anything significantly different to GSam or Battery HD. As with the others, you can set the notification to appear -- on my phone it's in the bar across the top but at the left side, same place as GSam.  And it's just a number.  So if you also have, say, a weather app that shows a temperature, you have to know which number you're looking at. They're different colors but that's about it.  GSam, which I prefer, has a number in a circle that is shaded differently depending on how close to full or empty you are. (I think Battery HD also just uses a number -- based on the 'test drive' of the Pro version on Amazon.)

Now, on the Fires, the GSam notification is NOT visible unless you drag down the menu bar.  If this is the same way, it's not as good as what the temporarily available update did, which was put the percentage right next to the battery and wifi icons as a number with a % symbol.  So it's there when you're at home or pop up the menu bar while in a book or something, and you don't need to do an additional swipe to see it.

Unfortunately, due to a major FAIL in power management, both my Fires are nearly depleted.   Once one gets a bit of juice I'll check it on one of them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Unfortunately, due to a major FAIL in power management, both my Fires are nearly depleted.  Once one gets a bit of juice I'll check it on one of them.


If it wasn't clear from my comments below, I did try it on my Fire HD. I didn't see a number anywhere, other than the one from the firmware update. And the rest of the content just isn't that exciting.

(And I also had power management issues--I had to charge my Fire HD to get up to 8% to try the app and also had to charge my iPad in order to use it today. At least you had family stuff going on to explain your issues. )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If it wasn't clear from my comments below, I did try it on my Fire HD. I didn't see a number anywhere, other than the one from the firmware update. And the rest of the content just isn't that exciting.
> 
> Betsy


When I played with it on my phone, there's a 'notification' radio button. All you can do is toggle it on or off, but when it was on the number did appear. On the Fire it might be that it's only there when you pull down the menu bar -- same as GSam.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> When I played with it on my phone, there's a 'notification' radio button. All you can do is toggle it on or off, but when it was on the number did appear. On the Fire it might be that it's only there when you pull down the menu bar -- same as GSam.


Yeah, I mentioned the notifications, but thought that was going to be a low power notification popup, so didn't try it.. Let me turn it on and see what happens.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, I mentioned the notifications, but thought that was going to be a low power notification popup, so didn't try it.. Let me turn it on and see what happens.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, it didn't seem to do anything on the Fire. *shrug

EDIT: It does add the line in the notifications screen with the battery levels; I didn't notice it at first because I have the GSAM and Battery HD running . So the notifications radio button adds or removes that.

It would be interesting if someone who hadn't received the firmware update could see if this adds the percentage to their device.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

One of the Fires now has enough juice to check. . . . . yeah, with notification on it's same as GSam or Battery HD. . . .you have to pull down the menu bar to see it.  So no better than either of the alternates (and maybe lacking in terms of overall features by comparison), and not as good as the short-lived-but-hopefully-soon-to-return update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

GSAM actually has a add-on that I had previously purchased, which gives the percentage in the lower left hand corner of the device.  I guess I don't need it now that I have the firmware update.  Unless it goes away.


Although the GSAM add-on also shows on the lock-screen, which is nice.  I can do a quick check on charging status just by opening the cover.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> GSAM actually has a add-on that I had previously purchased, which gives the percentage in the lower left hand corner of the device. I guess I don't need it now that I have the firmware update. Unless it goes away.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Really? Is that the "icon pack" that costs 99¢? I figured that was just different colors or styles -- didn't realize it would actually let me put the icon anywhere else.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? Is that the "icon pack" that costs 99¢? I figured that was just different colors or styles -- didn't realize it would actually let me put the icon anywhere else.


I'm not sure now...let me check. EDIT: Yep, that was it. Hey, you can use some of your coins!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not sure now...let me check. EDIT: Yep, that was it. Hey, you can use some of your coins!
> 
> Betsy


I already used all but 1.  Found a $4.99 app to purchase.


----------



## Toby

I just got the add on, because I would like to see the battery % in the locked screen & not have to type in my passcode 1st to see the homepage. This will save me time. I will download this later tonight to see if it works. Thanks for mentioning this!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a link to how it works (the GSAM used to be called the Badass Battery Monitor :
http://badassbatterymonitor.blogspot.com/2012/11/icon-pack-overlay-support.html

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is Paper Monsters.
Originally $0.99



From the product description:

_Dive into the world of Paper Monsters and watch a living world made out of paper, cardboard, and a few cotton balls unfold right before your eyes. Paper Monsters takes all of the classic 2d platforming elements, combines them with cutting edge graphics and then packs it onto your mobile device!_

(38 of 47 reviews are four stars and above)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!  I was sure I had posted it at about 5AM this morning...must forgotten to hit "Post."


EDIT:  Here's my review from the post I set up to be here:

This is a fun platform game starring a paper box.  I had a little bit of problem with the controls--there didn't seem to be any way to control the figure at first.  If you bring up the side menu bar (it plays in landscape mode), you can switch the control from "Virtual joystick" to "Classic touchpad" which actually also brings up the virtual joystick at the same time.  (This is on a Fire HD8.9.)  Then you use your left thumb to move the paper box guy and your right thumb to make him jump.  Doubletapping with your right thumb makes him jump really high.

No in-app purchases.  The negative reviews talk about the controls (maybe they didn't find what I found) and inability to install on a non-Fire.  33 of 43 reviews are four stars and above.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GD and I were on my Fire this morning, and when I didn't see the post, we went right to the source. Of course, she wanted it right away, all the while bemoaning her own lack of any personal electronic devices. 

Thanks for the tip about the controls. I'll let her know when she comes over again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

See, what I wonder is: who thought that a great new hero for a game would be. . . . . a paper box.  


Though, I must admit, I've seen little kids have all kinds of fun with refrigerator cartons!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, what I wonder is: who thought that a great new hero for a game would be. . . . . a paper box.
> 
> Though, I must admit, I've seen little kids have all kinds of fun with refrigerator cartons!


And it's difficult for some of us to fight our way out of a paper box.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And it's difficult for some of us to fight our way out of a paper box.


LOL! That though occurred to me too. . . . but I resisted the urge to share.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mr.AahH!!* 
Originally $0.99



This is a physics game. It's very simple and very original in its simplicity. Mr. AahH swings on a rope from pedestal to pedestal. The pedestals are of varying widths; each successive pedestal is lower than the one before it. Your job is to tap the screen to tell Mr. AahH when to release the rope. Do it just right, you'll land in the red zone, earning you extra points. At some stages, you have to compensate for wind and gravity changes.

I found it quite compelling. It's a bit repetitious, but since you will eventually work through your three lives, the games don't last forever. The goal is to get ever increasing higher scores, like an arcade game.

I loved that, when you just barely make it, Mr. AahH balances precariously on the edge for a second before backing up (or moving forward, depending on the edge). The game will tell you when you are late or just barely make it, and will give you a big "Just!" when you hit the red zone. I got to level G-2 and 12950 points on my third try, with two consecutive "Just!" landings. (It tracks how many consecutive Just! landings you have, not how many total in the game.

You can apparently use the accelerometer to fine tune Mr. AahH's landings, but I haven't tried that yet.

I'd give it a solid four stars. 5 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Diet and Food Tracker - By SparkPeople* 
Originally $3.99



This is an attractively designed diet and exercise tracker. However, it has one major flaw--it MUST be connected to use. You can't even add information and sync when you get online. Its strengths are that it's very comprehensive. It includes a Meal Plan that you can pick foods off of to add or you can enter foods by searching in the database or adding your own. The database seems very comprehensive and I like that you can see the full nutritional info for a food. I like the Meal Plans, too. Although some of the foods have the word RECIPE after them, which makes one think there's a recipe available, but tapping on the food never made one come up.

You can add exercise from a extensive set of exercises, including things like "playing with kids" (642 calories/hr) or "playing an instrument" (382 calories/hr <--this one's for Ann!) No weight lifting, though. Skipping and belly dancing, but no weights.

Sometimes things weren't totally intuitive to use, either. I'd give this app three stars; it loses stars for its requirement to use the Internet, the bait-and-switch on the food items (no recipes though it seems to indicate they are there) and ease of use. 
Its strengths are that it is attractive and has an extensive, easy to search food database with complete nutrition info, and a complete exercise database so it's not without merit. 38 of 64 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Calorie Counter and Diet Tracker by MyFitnessPal.



I'm providing an alternate fitness app that I use. It also has an extensive food database. It does require internet access to sync information but you can enter data and sync later. It also has a very good food database which is available offline. I haven't played with the weight database, but there is one and it is accessible offline.

Fitbit users: You can sync this app with your Fitbit account. I use this for logging my food instead of the Fitbit app. I think it also works with some of the other exercise tracking devices, such as the Sony. 4333 of 4516 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Sparkpeople.com is an excellent resource for fitness and/or weight loss and it's all free - well, if you use the website (the apps aren't usually free).  I used to use it a lot (and looking in the mirror, I should again  ).  I haven't used the app as much (I do have it on my iThings) but I did pick it up from Amazon just now.  I use my iThings a lot more than my Fire, but it can't hurt (since it's free right now).  Basically I've found it easiest, when I am using Sparkpeople, to use the website when I'm at home unless it's for really basic info or just checking on something, and use the app when I'm out somewhere.  It'll all sync once you set up your sign-in info.

I also like that I can enter my own recipes on the website and it'll calculate the nutritional value for me.  And if I enter my foods eaten during the day, it'll calculate all kinds of nutritional values for what I've eaten, which can be really helpful for folks who are trying to track things for health reasons, like sodium intake.  

Also, look for weight training under "Strength" vs "Cardio" - at least that's where it is on the iOS app - yep, just fired up the Fire and checked, it's under Strength, lots of specific exercises rather than one big "weight training" category.  Basically you go in and build your routine once (again here's where it's easier to use the computer/website) then whenever you do it, you enter having done that routine.  I have my 3-mile walk for my Cardio.  I have my upper body routine entered for my Strength training.  

Pulling it up and poking around is making me want to start using it again...especially since I've been trying to eat better and walk more regularly again...


----------



## geoffthomas

I have used myfitnesspal and have enjoyed it very much.
I used it for over a month without ever realizing there was an online "service" that you can use directly and that there is a "community" to share your journey with.
I thought the app was the whole deal and that you went online only to get obscure food product info.
Really thorough and useful and now that I have a fitbit flex on order, I am looking forward to using it for a really comprehensive program.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Sparkpeople.com is an excellent resource for fitness and/or weight loss and it's all free - well, if you use the website (the apps aren't usually free). I used to use it a lot (and looking in the mirror, I should again ). I haven't used the app as much (I do have it on my iThings) but I did pick it up from Amazon just now. I use my iThings a lot more than my Fire, but it can't hurt (since it's free right now). Basically I've found it easiest, when I am using Sparkpeople, to use the website when I'm at home unless it's for really basic info or just checking on something, and use the app when I'm out somewhere. It'll all sync once you set up your sign-in info.


Thanks, I missed the "Strength" tab. Still can't figure out how to add any food information to the app without being online? It keeps giving me an error message when I try it in Airplane mode, even though I have a sign in. I want to like the App, and can see some parallel use for me with all the fitness stuff.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, I missed the "Strength" tab. Still can't figure out how to add any food information to the app without being online? It keeps giving me an error message when I try it in Airplane mode, even though I have a sign in. I want to like the App, and can see some parallel use for me with all the fitness stuff.
> 
> Betsy


Looks like you do have to be connected - I just put my Fire in airplane mode and opened the app, and got the message "You must be connected to the internet to use this app. Please retry once connected." Might be because so many things require being connected - guess most of the info it accesses isn't built into the app. Not an issue with my phone since it's pretty much always connected. But you're right - it'd be nice to be able to enter food, etc, and then have it sync up later if you're out somewhere and not connected.


----------



## readingril

I'd give you my opinion of MFP, but I'm so biased it wouldn't be a fair review. 

Does down 30 pounds count for anything thanks to tracking @ MFP, and my lil ole Fitbit Zip?


----------



## sebat

readingril said:


> I'd give you my opinion of MFP, but I'm so biased it wouldn't be a fair review.
> 
> Does down 30 pounds count for anything thanks to tracking @ MFP, and my lil ole Fitbit Zip?


Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monster Mouth DDS* 
Originally $0.99



This is a game where you clean monster teeth. I see we're back to big eyes and teeth.  It wasn't very well reviewed, and the negative reviews strictly address game play!

From the product page:

Can You Cure Monster Toothaches?

Can you clean those monster teeth painlessly? Do you like your fingers?
In the Monster Dentist's waiting room, giant creatures stomp and howl and rub their jaws, smarting from giant toothaches. One by one, the monsters shuffle into your dentist's chair and open wide. Can you fix their monster cavities without losing any fingers?

Rub a tooth to clean it
X-ray teeth to find hidden cracks
Use bombs to blow open cracked teeth
Pull out creepy cavities with tongs
Compete with your friends on the online Game Center 6 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Tides Near Me - Free.



I stumbled upon this and thought it might be of use to the boaters and birders around here. This is a free tide chart, which is something I've been looking for. The iOS apps I've looked at are very expensive. I just wanted something to let me know the tides for birding purposes. This one fits the bill. It's very simple; it uses the location services to show you a list of tide stations near you. You don't (and can't) have to enter anything. You can also pick through a list of tide stations by state and city. I was able to check the tides in Mission Point, San Diego, CA near where we stay every year. There is a small ad banner at the bottom; it didn't look like there were additional features in the paid version. 15 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## sebat

We were wishing we knew when high tide was just this past weekend. We ended up paying for parking and then discovering we couldn't walk along the beach because it's gone during high tide.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I was hoping some others might find it useful!  Sorry I didn't find it last week.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Heads or Tails Ad-Free* 
Originally $2.99



This is a coin tossing app. Really. And apparently it works exactly as expected, but reviewers are still like, er? General consensus is that free, it's worth it. One one-star review complains about permissions. My favorite is a two-star review:


> When flipping my phone while using Heads or Tails the phone landed on the screen side down and now my screen has a big crack across the side. Just be careful. Maybe surround yourself with pillows before using this app. 7 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.


So we have a KBAAD* again today: Brain Gems Free: A fun and addictive word game mix of word jumble puzzles and crossword clues.



This is a fun word game. There is a paid version for $0.99 that removes the ads. You get clues and guess the word; each subsequent word uses the letters from the prior word, building to a diamond shape. Guess all the words, you get the diamond! There's a hint capability, if you need it. Double tap to bring up the keyboard, swipe down to bring up the game's menu. 1563 of 1701 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Heads or Tails Ad-Free*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a coin tossing app. Really. And apparently it works exactly as expected, but reviewers are still like, er? General consensus is that free, it's worth it.


I agree. Er?

Although. . . . . . I suppose that as fewer and fewer people carry actual cash -- or actual coins -- the concept of a coin flip might become a quaint curiosity.

Oh oh oh. . .you can "Test Drive" it. (OMG, they usually want $2.99 for it?  What are they smoking?)

You can change what coin you flip. . . . .lots of options -- though when you click for a different coin (via menu) it asks if you want to 'install this coin'. Might be the real app charges you money for different coins. But, you know, if you'd rather flip a Hungarian 100 Forint coin than a quarter, well, you can. 

Oh, and you can cheat. You can set it to land more frequently on either heads or tails. You can even set it to land ALWAYS on one or the other. Great for tricking your little brother out of his share of the candy. 

So I guess, really, this is Vastly Superior to an Actual Coin for making those life-and-death one-or-the-other decisions!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

As far as I can tell, there's no charge for the additional coins, but you do have to download them.  Some of the one-star reviews complain about that, too....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've had Brain Gems for a while and posted it here several pages back. 

When the timer runs out, just wait a few seconds and it will go to the hint screen. Also, you can tap on the word above or below the one you're having trouble with and it'll scramble the letters. Sometimes that helps.

You get 50 puzzles. If you give them a review, they give you 50 more puzzles. That's why so many reviews. Pretty tricky. 

For .99 I think you get 200. And you can always go back to redo the old puzzles to try to beat your time. On the paid version, I chose "random" because it mixes up the difficulty levels.

My favorite clue is "sometimes these clues make you do this." And if there's a ? the answer will be something strange. I've been enjoying it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, Gertie, I barely remember the ones I post, LOL!!  Glad it's "endorsed by Gertie," though; that's a real stamp of approval.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry, Gertie, I barely remember the ones I post, LOL!! Glad it's "endorsed by Gertie," though; that's a real stamp of approval.
> 
> Betsy


That's okay. Like I said it was several pages back. I didn't expect you to remember. A lot of _coins _under the bridge since then. 

I just didn't want you to think I found a good free game and didn't post it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie, did you recommend the KBAAD today earlier, too? 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Quiz of Seers [QoS] - Ad Free* 
Originally $0.99



This is an extremely poorly reviewed game. The negative reviews mostly are about the device not installing on Kindle Fires and others. A few complain about having to put either an email address or Facebook signin to play. Both complaints are valid.

The game downloaded fine, and didn't initially ask me for my email address, but locked up when trying to download the questions. I removed and reinstalled. (Both times the game opened on a "play again" kind of screen, but pressing the "back" button on the menu bar brought me to the game's menu screen).

The second time the game did ask me for an email address or FB login, I used an email I give to potential spam sites. And now it is trying to download questions. It hasn't actually locked up, but it's been fifteen minutes. Frankly I'd pass on this one unless you're desparate for a trivia question game and haven't found one yet.

EDIT: I finally got the game to run. I quit it and went back into it again. This time it asked me to confirm by clicking on the email I had been sent. Couldn't find an email, even in my spam folder. Tried to login again, this time it let me in, and I was able to get the game to work. It's actually a pretty nice trivia game once you start, though for some reason, of the four questions, one was crossed out when I first played, and then I "earned" (somehow) an extra "crossout" so I only have two of four that I need to pick from. The help screen mainly explains the different modes, but not any of the fine points.

2 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Words (Kindle Tablet Edition).



This game has attractive screens and so far, all the games have worked well.
Games are:
Word Search
Hangman
QuoteFalls
KrissKross
Speed Words

So far, I've tried Word Search, Hangman, and Kriss Kross. The diagonal words in the word search are a bit difficult to highlight, but they do work.) Hangman has nice graphics; you can choose who you by earning stars; you start with Tart the Apple, but can earn Bob the Office Worky, Sunny the Sunflower and Floppy the Rabbit. You also get awards.

You can choose the level you play by going into settings for the individual games. I'm really pleased with this game so far and am delighted to get Kriss Kross! 35 of 43 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, did you recommend the KBAAD today earlier, too?
> 
> Betsy


You know how I love word games and if I'd found this one, I would have. 

I saw the FAOTD on my Fire (Weasley) and couldn't believe all the negative reviews. Disappointing since I love trivia games, too. But I knew I could come here and you would have found something really nice for us.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mighty Dungeons* 
Originally $0.99



Looks like a good one of its type. From the product page:

Enjoy this fan-made dungeon crawler crossover between old-school boardgames like Heroquest, Warhammer Quests and good oldies like Diablo I and DungeonMaster. 32 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ninja Chicken Plus* 
Originally $1.99



This is a platform game--your chicken runs along collecting treasure. The reviews mostly complain about in app purchases, and the five star reviews do seem to be by the developer. Some reviews also complain about the controls. 7 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Happy Chef.



This is a time management game which appears to be based on Diner Dash, if you're familiar with that series. Try to serve your customers in the time given. Good reviews. 1259 of 1364 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Kingdom of Dreams* 
Originally $1.99



A hidden object game. I've played this company's HO games before, and they are beautiful, and can be difficult, especially on a smaller screen. 121 of 222 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek Free.



I don't normally use games that aren't full games if I can help it, because I know it's frustrating to start a game and then have to buy to finish, but I do love Big Fish games.... This is a mix of Hidden Object and adventure. 831 of 890 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A hidden object game. I've played this company's HO games before, and they are beautiful, and can be difficult, especially on a smaller screen.


I thought this line from a smart-phone user's 2-star review was funny:


> I was immediately taken by how closely my face had to be pressed up against the screen as I searched a naked woman's hair for an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dragle said:


> I thought this line from a smart-phone user's 2-star review was funny:


----------



## alicepattinson

My nephew will really like the Monster Mouth game


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fighting Fantasy: Blood of the Zombies* 
Originally $5.99



From the product page:

"Insane megalomaniac Gingrich Yurr is preparing to unleash an army of monstrous zombies upon the world. He must be stopped and his undead horde defeated. In this life-or-death adventure the decisions YOU make will decide the fate of the world. Can YOU survive or will YOU become a zombie too?"

Blood of the Zombies is a digital Fighting Fantasy gamebook, an interactive adventure in which YOU are the hero! You can only win through by choosing the correct path, finding equipment, avoiding traps and surviving combat.

The reviewers say this is like a "Choose Your Own Adventure." intriguing enough to me that I had to get it. Maybe because I'm watching the Walking Dead right now.  5 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

<shudder>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, Gertie!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Daily Workouts* 
Originally $3.99



I have this ap, it was on sale for $0.99 previously, is is even better! Nicely done workout app, my main critique is that the videos aren't full screen... 37 of 47 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Lightning Bug - Sleep Clock* 
Originally $2.99



This a white noise generator and an alarm clock. The reviews are generally good. The few bad reviews say it crashes on their original Fire. I haven't tested it yet. A couple complain about the permissions, though the developer explains the permissions on the product page. 20 of 31 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Combat Mission : Touch* 
Originally $4.99



This seems to be a game that lets you reenact a WW2 battle; the negative reviews are mainly due to in-app purchases, though a few complain about the contols on the Fire. 17 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rescue Roby* 
Originally $0.99



This is a charming physics-style game; you save Roby the Robot from being recycled by destroying crates and letting him drop into a shipping crate. The game starts with a short, cute video that explains the plot.

I really liked the game. The one-star reviews talk about difficulty downloading, which I didn't find. The game downloaded quickly and opened perfectly. I'll be playing this one a lot.... Four stars from me. 25 of 32 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Abalone* 
Originally $1.99



This is a Chinese Checkers kind of game where you place marbles on a board. Reviewers like the gameplay, and say it feels like a real board when you push the marbles to move them. However all the poor reviews cite the excessive permissions. 5 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

International Space Station detector (free version).

http://www.amazon.com/RunaR-ISS-Detector-Free/dp/B007ZI1EM8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

Compatible with Fire HD.

61 of 68 reviews are 4 or 5 stars.

*Product Description:*
Have you seen the International Space Station? It is visible with the naked eye!

ISS Detector is the must have app for every one who likes astronomy.

ISS Detector will tell you when and where to look for the International Space Station or Iridium flares. You get an alarm a few minutes before a pass. You will never miss a pass of the International Space Station and you will never miss the bright flashes of the iridium communication satellites. ISS Detector will also check if the weather conditions are right. A clear sky is perfect for spotting.

* Overview of the coming passes
* Weather conditions for perfect sightings
* Radar screen with path indication
* Current location on a map
* Detection of Iridium flares
* Notifications and Alarms
* Share sightings with whatsapp, twitter, gmail, email etc.
* Automatic location and timezone detection
* Widget
* Dedicated tablet layout

Extensions will enhance the functionality of ISS Detector. With ISS Detector Pro you can add comets and planets, amateur radio satellites and famous objects, like the Hubble space telescope or the Chinese space station Tiangong.

Available Extensions (only in ISS Detector Pro):
* Radio Amateur Satellites
Track dozens of ham and weather satellites

* Famous Objects
Track Hubble, X-37B, Fitsat, Tiangong and more

* Comets and Planets
Track comets as they come closer to earth. Perfect for C/2011 L4 Panstarrs in March or C/2012 S1 ISON in November.
Enable ISS Detector to display the positions of the planets, the sun and the moon on the radar view.

ISS Detector combines data from Nasa, Heavens-above.com, minorplanetcenter.net and weather from yr.no.

_note -- this isn't the 'official' Free app of the day. . . .but it looks pretty cool. There's also a pro version for $2.99. -- Ann _


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rotate and Roll* 
Originally $0.99



A physic based puzzle game. I love these kinds of games. From the product page:

Product Description
Rotate your way through 40 challenging levels. Roll the balls to the bubble to progress.
Use touch screen buttons to tilt the game to help the balls escape.

Note that most of the negative reviews cite that the game is free on the developer's website. 37 of 72 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to HappyGuy for providing our KBAAD today!  I've added it to our blog post as the bonus app for today.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Championship Motorbikes 2013* 
Originally $0.99



This is a motorcycle racing game; the negative reviews talk about gameplay, controls, graphics and music.  It sounds like it might be worth a download as the FAOTD, but at least one review said it was overpriced at $0.99
2 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Can You Escape.



This is an "Escape the room" puzzle game. You have to find hidden objects and solve simple puzzles to escape the room to the next floor. There are only 10 levels so far, but the developer promises more. I've fiddled with it and am up to level seven. I did look for help at level six and found it here: (Use as a last resort!)

http://www.freeappgg.com/can-you-escape-walkthrough.html 1673 of 1786 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got the bonus pick. Sounds like I'd enjoy this one. 

1811 reviews, 4.5 out of 5 stars. Wow!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, doing two projects at once and forgot!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crazy Machines - Golden Gears HD* 
Originally $2.99



This is a logic puzzle with lovely graphics. You need to build a machine to accomplish a given task. You are given six levels of tutorial with increasingly difficult tasks, and there are clues. My kind of game, definitely! 24 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Finally!  This is the app that mysteriously was offered on Fire HDs with special offers quite awhile back and after I called them it quickly disappeared and was never free.  Thankfully I didn't miss it this time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Open Sea! (Go Down Mo!)* 
Originally $0.99



Woo-hoo! One of my favorite games (I bought it last year) is today's Free App of the Day. In Open Sea, you part the sea to allow "Mo" to lead his little people across to safety. You have a goal each level. Sometimes mummies chase them. I can't remember if there were little soldiers in chariots at some point... You can cause the waves to close on enemies. you have four lives for "Mo" and, even if the waves start to close on Mo or his people, if you reopen the wave quickly, you can save them. Game play is fun and controlling the waves with your finger works well. The graphics are charming.

As you progress in the game, you get powerups, such as a lightning bolt to speed the little people up.

The one star reviews have nothing to do with game play or permissions. One review gives it one star for proselytizing, the others complain it mocks the story of the parting of the seas. I just think it's cute. Your mileage may vary. 20 of 26 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The one star reviews have nothing to do with game play or permissions. One review gives it one star for proselytizing, the others complain it mocks the story of the parting of the seas.


So. . . .some complaining it's too religious and some complaining it's not religious enough. Sounds perfect!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> So. . . .some complaining it's too religious and some complaining it's not religious enough. Sounds perfect!


I did find the one-star reviews amusing in their diversity. And it's actually quite a good game.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Battery Stats Plus Pro* 
Originally $1.93



This is a battery optimizer. It looks good, and has nice charts. However, one star reviews cite data collection (there's quite a End User Agreement). Despite what some reviews said, I found it still worked if offline. The data collections is to allow it to compare to other devices, as far as I can tell. It was okay, I think I need to give it a couple of days to really determine how well it works. 5 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: GSam Battery Monitor.



This is a popular and well regarded battery manager. I use it. It also has an icon pack ($0.99--works with all editions, per the product page) that you can purchase which will allow you to put an icon somewhere on your screen that shows when the lock screen is on, which I like. 401 of 443 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Shine Runner* 
Originally $0.99



This is a challenging "temple run" style game with great graphics. You run your moonshine airboat along a canal with the goal to pick up gold and supplies as you go. You then sell stuff at the new location. "Yer goal is to make as much money as you can. You only got 10 day, so make ;em count." There are also time goals. The boat moves very quickly, it's a challenging but fun game. I only made $2 on my first run, LOL! The one one-star review is from Dec 2011, when the game first came out. The game works fine on my Kindle Fire HD 8.9. 40 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks

^^^
Darn...I was looking for to playing this until you said "Temple Run."

Those never-ending games drive me insane. I just don't see the point. I need an end goal...a princess to save, an enemy to slay..._something_.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, ireadbooks, I should have come back and reported after playing it more--I thought it seemed like Temple Run when I first played it. Maybe because I don't like Temple Run and haven't played it much. You do have a goal--you have ten days to make as much money as possible. Your score, after ten days, is the amount of money you've collected and made from buying and selling. Sorry if it made you miss the game! I enjoyed it, and will keep it around.

Today's Kindle Fire Free App of the Day:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sudoku 4ever Plus* 
Originally $1.99



A well reviewed Suduko game. It's got a bunch of variations--asterisk-sudoku, hyper-sudoku, color-sudoku, classic, jigsaw-sudoku, percent-sudoku, x-sudoku and centerdot-sudoku. It has hints. I'm not really sure that the different types are, unless they are just appearance. When you click through to the different games, they look about the same. I think, for example, in color sudoku, each color must have a different number.

It's an attractive game. There are some concerns about data collection, but I couldn't find any information about Open Feint or data collection anywhere in the game. Perhaps it has been removed.

This looks like a very fine and easy to read Sudoku game, worth of being added to your collection. 87 of 115 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are some concerns about data collection, but I couldn't find any information about Open Feint or data collection anywhere in the game. Perhaps it has been removed.


OpenFeint closed down last December 14th, and it was removed in Version 1.62 of Sudoku 4ever Plus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> OpenFeint closed down last December 14th, and it was removed in Version 1.62 of Sudoku 4ever Plus.


Thanks, DreamWeaver!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Farm 123 - StoryToys Jr.* 
Originally $2.99



This is a kid's book for learning counting. From the app's product page:

• Just like a real book, children can turn the pages and view pop-up scenes from different angles.
• Wonderfully illustrated, with beautiful, pop-up imagery and a charming music score and sound effects.
• Children win stars as they progress through the games.
Professionally narrated in seven languages.
• Includes 10 pop-up number scenes and 7 pop-up counting games! 5 of 5.0 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Re: This FAotD from a few days ago:


Is it OK to ask a gameplay question in this thread? I can't figure out how to zap the mummies with the lightning bolts. I tap them and nothing happens. I tried tapping an icon of a bolt in the upper right corner but that had no effect. Yet, every once in a while during my frantic tapping a bolt DOES strike. There is no indication I can see to tell you when you are able to tap and get a lightning bolt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, it's okay to ask a question or two; if you want to have an ongoing discussion, you can start a new thread.

I believe it's a doubletap, and it doesn't have to be right on a mummy...off to doublecheck.  EDIT:  Yes, that's correct.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

What a fast response! Thank you, it IS a double-tap!!    Even though I watched the animated "help" I didn't detect that it was a double-tap.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Weather Rabbit* 
Originally $1.99



This is a combination weather map and virtual pet. Why, you might ask? Don't ask. Although it might be a good app for kids to use to check what they should wear to school.

It is kind of cute, but there's not much interaction with the virtual pet bunny, other than trying to make sure it is in the right clothes for the weather.

It's a simple but sufficient weather app. The temp and current conditions are in the upper left hand corner. In the lower left hand corner, you can tap and see the forecast and either the ten day forecast or the hourly forecast. You can set your local location or have the app do it for you, and you can add other locations. Weather alerts are shown with a yellow exclamation point.

The virtual pet part allows you to buy new clothing for your bunny. You are given 100 coins to start. Not sure how you earn more coins, though there is a countdown clock to the next reward.

You can customize the display with units to use (C/F, mph or km/h) and what data to display in the current conditions.

The bunny will do various little moves when you tap on him, but that and dressing him seems to the the extent of the interaction. I'd like to be able to name him, customize the gender, and more interaction either with the bunny or the scenery. It is cute, though.

Negative reviews have to do with issues which seem to be resolved now.

In all, a kinda cute and minimalist weather app. Usable but not for weather geeks. 

8 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: AccuWeather.



For those who prefer the weather straight up, I've added a bonus app. This is probably my favorite of the weather apps I've tried--somewhere between a whole lot of information and the simplicity of the info in Weather Rabbit.

*You can also find more top-rated free weather apps here.
*
4806 of 5632 reviews are four stars and above

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flowpaper* 
Originally $1.99



This is a unique drawing tool that allows you to create abstract patterns on a background. In the words of one reviewer: In the hands of a skilled artist (not me), this could be a rather interesting tool. In the hands of, well, anyone else, it is a fun, beautiful toy. 18 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: SketchBook Mobile Express.



Here's an alternate drawing tool--a very well reviewed sketching app. 152 of 234 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Zen³* 
Originally $0.99



It looks like it ought to be an intriguing game, but the reviews largely complain about the controls. From the product page:

An original zen-like puzzle game: tactile, meditative, maddening. twist, fold and wrap colors across 48 mind-bending puzzles.

Discover the beauty of Zen3

New levels coming soon. Buy now and get free level upgrades
http://soapcreative.com/zen3

How do you say Zen³? Well we say Zen Cubed in the office but you can also say Zen 3 (three) or "That 3D cube puzzle game" whatever is easier for you. But Zen3 or Zen 3 is going to be easier to type because that little 3 ³ is tough to type.

I'll be back in a bit with a KBAAD. 19 of 47 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Dumb question: Is there a Words With Friends without ads?  I would happily pay for it but cannot find such a thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey--

No, not for the Kindle. Only the one version.

As for today:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Finger Hoola* 
Originally $0.99



This is a unique game. This from a five star review probably explains it best:

The object of the game is simple. Using your finger you spin a virtual hula hoop in time with musical notes. The higher the notes, the faster you spin; the lower the notes the slower you spin. As the musical notes change you adjust the speed of the spin accordingly. If you adjust correctly, colorful abstract splashes appear on the screen, and the musical notes come together in a soothing melody. If your spin rate is not correct the splotches fade and the melody gets less pleasing. If you are able keep the spin rate and the musical note in sync for a specific amount of time, the hula hoop shatters in a burst of color and light and the level is completed.

While there is a game element, this really is unlike most games. It also is a little difficult if you have carpal tunnel syndrome, as I do. (Though I liked it.) There isn't much in the way of instruction. You need to keep the indicator in the bar with the musical note until it fills, then the musical note bar will move and you have to change spinning speed to match the new location. 7 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cubimania* 
Originally $0.99



A matching game with a cube that you must turn and remove pieces. The reviews aren't great--citing the controls and the colors and the lack of documentation. 23 of 51 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Classic Words Free.



Yet another Scrabble variation. This one allows you to play against the device. Great if you want a game that goes quickly, without waiting for a live opponent to play. Also, good for getting back in the game if it's been a long time since you played Scrabble.

The game comes with "no rare words" for the computer and "no bad draws" for you turned on, so that gives you a bit of an advantage. In normal mode, I was beating the Fire rather handily with those turned on. The device doesn't seem to target the high score squares first, the way a live player would; perhaps this will happen when I try the harder levels. Levels above "Normal" are "Hard," "Very Hard," and "Extremely Hard." Levels below Normal are Easy and Very Easy.

You are given stats at the end of the game with your average points per word and highest word and more.

There's also a paid version ($3.99) of this game; I think that version has "Pass to Play."

132 of 148 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it! You know how I love word games.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Techno Trancer* 
Originally $0.99



This space invader style game is extremely poorly reviewed. Other than gameplay, graphics, music, instructions and stability, people seem to like it.  This review by BirdmanJr (MCF) sums it up:
"This is the worst game ever. A blind person probably designed this game,"

5 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

And so we have a KBAAD*:

Droid Invaders.



*I installed virus protection software for the first time on my Fire a few days after recommending this app. It found a virus associated with Droid Invaders. I've removed it from my Fire and am contacting Amazon.*

This is another space invader style game; this one is very well reviewed. A few one-star reviews complain about the ship not moving; I don't know whether that's a problem with the device they were using or whether the player didn't realize that you move the ship by tilting the device. It played great on my Kindle Fire HD8.9. Graphics are good and I think it would still look good on a 7" device. There's a tiny ad at the top of the screen, and you are asked, between games, if you want to purchase upgrades.

A solid four star game. 134 of 156 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: falldown 3D* 
Originally $0.99



This is a marble in the wooden maze game. Even though it is a paid app, normally, apparently it has ads, which are the basis for the one-star reviews. Also boring gameplay is cited. 2 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Plunk!.



This is another labyrinth game, but has received much better reviews. It played fine on my Kindle Fire 8.9, as far as I went with it. It also has ads, but as a perma-free app, one would expect that. 50 of 60 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Skater SK8er* 
Originally $0.99



The poor reviews for this game almost entirely comment on the excessive permissions. If the permissions are as the reviewers indicate, I agree that they are excessive, bordering on spyware.

From the product page:

Do you have what it takes to handle empowered extreme skating? Let's find out!

The thrill of gliding on the street, ported straight to your phone. Ready up your board for an endless ride on hills, railings, ramps and jumps, following the tempo of some good hip hop tunes.
Amazing challenges await our characters, each one gifted with unique skills in the fine art of skate riding.
Collect trophies on the open way for greater bonuses as decks, trucks and wheels! The skater hardware to grind the air from nose to tail! Boy! this ride will be amazing, enjoy it.

6 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: Ninja Chicken Ooga Booga.



This is a platform game with levels and missions on each level. You (or rather your ninja chicken) can either slide or leap, gathering coins and acorns and avoiding enemies. You end each mission with a confrontation with a very angry looking dog; you have to guess whether to leap the dog or slide under him. Cute game. 77 of 84 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KB Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Kings Can Fly* 
Originally $0.99



Kings Can Fly will soon have your brain sweating as you try to fly the King through his maze-like kingdom. You need a good eye and sharp wits to navigate the towering mountains, spiked gates and dangerous whirlwinds you encounter on the way.

No one or two star reviews as yet. 3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: CSG-Crazy Ball - Power Lines Match5* 
Originally $0.99



Amazon's on a roll, another poorly reviewed FAOTD. This one has 12 of 16 reviews, two stars or lower. Very sad. It's a matching game, but the total lack of instructions and the futility of playing a game you can't win earned it the bad reviews.

My favorite comment from a review:

Star Trek fans will understand what Kobayashi Maru means. For those of you unfamiliar with the term, it is an exercise in futility; the "No Win" scenario. In the Star Trek universe, it is a test that academy seniors endure to test how they would handle a "no win" situation.
...
But Star Trek fans should rejoice at the discovery of the original Kobayashi Maru on your Android! (Not!)

1 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

And so we have a KBAAD* today (they need to cut this out--I'm running out of KBAADs  ):

GSam Screen Dimmer Free.



Some people like to really dim their Fires late at night, lower than the built-in dimmer allows. This is a well-reviewed app by a good developer. 48 of 54 reviews are four stars and above.

Finally, we have a KBAAD-HO! (KBoards Alternate App of the Day--Here Only!)

For the forum only, I thought I'd toss this one in that I found. I think the appeal will be fairly limited, but I know I'm not alone in finding this useful:



This^ is a nicely designed app by a major fabric manufacturer that will allow you to do some of the basic calculations for quilts in figuring out how much fabric is needed for certain traditional quilts.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks for the quiltcalc app Betsy.  As a quilter myself this will come in handy.  I always try to figure what I will need and then double it and then add a yard to make sure I'm buying enough.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks for the quiltcalc app Betsy. As a quilter myself this will come in handy. I always try to figure what I will need and then double it and then add a yard to make sure I'm buying enough.


 

At the quilt shop, when people would ask how much fabric they needed for a project, the shop owner would say "six yards." LOL! Actually, she would only say that during our once a year morning madness sale when there wasn't time to do calculations. But yeah, I always wanted to make sure I had enough. Leftover fabric isn't a bad thing--running out is!


----------



## Susan in VA

Got the QuiltCalc last time it was free, and at that time I also picked up these two: 
(since crafts are like potato chips, you can't do just one...)


Knitting Calc, 3.5 star average


Cross Stitch Fabric Calculator, 4.5 star average


----------



## BTackitt

FABULOUS! THanks Betsy for the Kaufman app, and THanks Susan for the other 2!! We quilty crafty girls need our apps too!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Hahahahaha...what knitter out there actually swatches to get gauge??  Okay, I admit it, I have but only because I was forced to.  I also freely admit that had I not swatched, I would not have gotten the item the correct size.  So, I will swatch sweaters and clothing but I am not swatching much else. 

Great timing on the quilting one, I am about to start some split rail squares and been trying to figure out my yardage (which is not easy if you are new to all of this)


----------



## Toby

I am beginning to learn about crochet. I wish there were crochet apps that were also free. I just spotted a stitch counter app for $1.00. It will keep track of stitches & rows for knitting & crochet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Marv The Miner 3: The Way Back* 
Originally $1.49



I've played others in the Marv the Miner line and found them enjoyable. Glad I didn't have to find a KBAAD today! From the product page:

Marv The Miner has reached the treasures in the dark mines of Kazarakt but the way back is blocked! You must help Marv find another way back to the surface!

Marv the Miner 3: The Way Back picks up where the second game ends with the everyman Marv deep in the black mines of Kazarakt. Players must make their way through more than 30 levels (more than 100 levels in total is expected via updates), battle against many villainous monsters, overcome challenges and conquer bonus levels and take advantage of environmental features such as air bubbles, slides, springs, teleports, cannons and much more old school video game goodness. 7 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: All-in-One Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well reviewed version of solitaire Mahjong. Only two one-star reviews, and one of those was because it wouldn't download to their Fire. The good reviews rave about the board and tile designs. 123 of 144 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Haven't played Mahjong in a while. I've been stuck on Canasta and word games. Maybe this'll inspire me. Pretty tiles.


----------



## B-Kay 1325

Got Mahjong and have played a couple of puzzles.  This is a good version of the game.  I have loved to play Mahjong for several years and have a couple of versions on my Kindle and so far I like this one the best.  Thanks Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, B-Kay!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Numbers* 
Originally $1.99



*EDIT: The one star reviews mention a virus in the app; I hadn't checked the one-stars before downloading as the overall reviews were good. My scan using TrendMicro didn't find it (though it did find one in Droid Invaders, an app from a few days ago  ) I'm running Kapersky Mobile Security now (got it through 1Mobile, it's not available on the Amazon store). It does say "This app can be used by criminals against your interests: not-a-virus:HEUR:Risk Too." It may be that there is a permission that would allow this. I'm going to keep the app for now while I do more investigation.
*

This is a hidden objects game using numbers rather than other objects. I'm enjoying it. You search for the numbers 1-25. Some of them are quite tough to spot! You get three stars if you get them all within the five minute time limit; two stars if you make it within the limit using no hints, and you can replay levels to get all the stars or to improve your score. There seem to be a unlimited number of hints. You lose points for using the first hint, more points the farther in you use it, as near as I can tell. You lose 10 seconds for each click not on a number. There's no penalty for clicking the same number twice. You can zoom in, which can help with tough numbers, but be careful--I sometimes get the 10 second penalty when trying the reverse pinch or moving the zoom focus. I get around this by trying to touch one of the prior numbers when pinching or moving.

Beautiful graphics. 45 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.

No tutorial/instructions, you just dive right in. Found the instructions--on the home page, click on the light bulb. (Hadn't had enough coffee when I first played it.) You don't have to find the numbers in order, and I recommend that you hit all the ones you can readily find as fast as you can to give you time to find the tough ones.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It probably got cleaned up after all the complaints so I got it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It probably got cleaned up after all the complaints so I got it. Sounds interesting.


I really like it. The screens are just challenging enough, and quite attractive. And lots of levels...off to play some more!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Okay, this isn't good.  I had a nice quiet afternoon planned to sit and read a good book.  What have I done instead?  Played Hidden Numbers!!  I think this may be my new favorite.


----------



## Seamonkey

I waited too long.. but it isn't midnight yet.. not free now.  I'll manage to move on from it


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey, I bet if you contacted CS and said you tried to get it at 11:40 am CA time, and couldn't, they'd give you a credit that would let you buy it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Chimpact* 
Originally $0.99



This is a cute arcade game; you use hammocks strung in the jungle like slings to fling your monkey to higher slings, catching bananas and gems along the way. There are (so far) five gems on each level; you are shown at the end how many jewels you got and you can replay to try to pick up all the jewels. (Only the jewels you haven't picked up will be available when you replay the level.) The monkey makes a little dance after catching bananas or jewels. Be sure to aim at big clumps of leaves, there may be a jewel hidden in them that you won't see until you get by it!

Graphics are beautiful and it plays well. One one-star review complains about the game being buggy; no mention of what device this was, it has worked well so far on my Fire HD8.9. The other two complain about WiFi download only.

I like the game--it's simple enough to play but the strategy as the levels proceed gets more difficult to try to get all the gems. There's also a challenge mode where you try to meet specific a specific goal and a quick play mode where you try to get the monkey home without being stung by hornets.  All fun, and great graphics. 20 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.  Virus scan by Kapersky--no viruses.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

New!!!! Amazon's Free App of the Day Productivity Hits. Free Today Only!

OK, I only found this because I've started "buying" the FAOTD on my Fire so that it downloads immediately for me to test. Amazon has added a banner--today is the first day I noticed it--for Free App of the Day Productivity Hits. I could not find any mention of this on the Digital Deal web page. Here are today's:

Documents to Go, Main App & Key (Main App free, Key reg $14.95):
 

PrinterShare Mobile Print (reg $12.95):


SpaceDraw, Main App & Key (Key--reg $4.99):
 

Splashtop Remote Desktop and Remote Desktop HD (reg $4.99, HD version reg $8.99): 
 

Tasks N Todos Pro (reg $5.99)


WiFi File Explorer Pro (reg $0.99):


They range from $0.99 to $14.95. A couple of these I had from prior FAOTD, or I'd purchased them. Others I didn't have and they interested me. Picked up the ones I didn't have.

I haven't checked these to see if they work for all Fires; at least one is an HD version.

Note that a couple of them require that you have the Main app and the Key (Documents to Go and SpaceDraw) so you'll need both; I've included both apps above. The Main app for both of these is free to start with.

There's also a Splashtop 2 Remote Desktop that I haven't included above; not sure what the difference between that and the others is.

Enjoy!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have most of them. . . .documents to go is good for office files. . . .printer share works great to print from your Fire -- or whatever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yeah, I picked up SpaceDraw just in case it's useful for me in quilt design and the ToDo Notes Pro looked good, thought I'd play with it a bit. I had the others. I AM an


Spoiler



app slut


, after all. 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Betsy, I would have totally missed the productivity apps since I wait until I see your review of the daily app to get it from here.


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Chimpact*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a cute arcade game; you use hammocks strung in the jungle like slings to fling your monkey to higher slings, catching bananas and gems along the way. There are (so far) five gems on each level; you are shown at the end how many jewels you got and you can replay to try to pick up all the jewels. (Only the jewels you haven't picked up will be available when you replay the level.) The monkey makes a little dance after catching bananas or jewels. Be sure to aim at big clumps of leaves, there may be a jewel hidden in them that you won't see until you get by it!
> 
> Graphics are beautiful and it plays well. One one-star review complains about the game being buggy; no mention of what device this was, it has worked well so far on my Fire HD8.9. The other two complain about WiFi download only.
> 
> I like the game--it's simple enough to play but the strategy as the levels proceed gets more difficult to try to get all the gems. There's also a challenge mode where you try to meet specific a specific goal and a quick play mode where you try to get the monkey home without being stung by hornets.  All fun, and great graphics. 20 of 23 reviews are four stars and above. Virus scan by Kapersky--no viruses.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy,
I have a Pandigital 2.3 Android OS Tablet. The app said it was compatible with it. I downloaded and installed it but it will not open and I get an error message. But I do not think that makes the app buggy just that it doesn't want to play with my tablet. And thanks for the productivity apps.


----------



## geoffthomas

thanks for the productivity apps, Betsy.
It turns out that I have one or two of them.
But the printer thingy is a nice to have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> thanks for the productivity apps, Betsy.
> It turns out that I have one or two of them.
> But the printer thingy is a nice to have.


Yes, the printer thingy works well! Ann turned me on to that; I think I actually paid for it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> Betsy,
> I have a Pandigital 2.3 Android OS Tablet. The app said it was compatible with it. I downloaded and installed it but it will not open and I get an error message. But I do not think that makes the app buggy just that it doesn't want to play with my tablet. And thanks for the productivity apps.


Cinisajoy-

Thanks for lettting us know about your experience, useful to our other members who may not have Fires.

You might try deleting it (if you haven't) and redownloading. I've had apps where the download was corrupted for some reason.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Cinisajoy-
> 
> Thanks for lettting us know about your experience, useful to our other members who may not have Fires.
> 
> You might try deleting it (if you haven't) and redownloading. I've had apps where the download was corrupted for some reason.
> 
> Betsy


Already deleted but had not thought about redownloading. I will try that now and check back in.
Redownloaded and reinstalled and it still did not work. I may install it on my fire later.


----------



## Seamonkey

I only had two of those and scooped them all up.. too good to pass up.  Thanks, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry it wouldn't work for you, Cinisajoy, and glad you got them, Seamonkey!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dr. Panda's Daycare* 
Originally $1.99



Imagine and create in Dr. Panda's Daycare! Dr. Panda's Daycare is a virtual play app that stimulates creative thinking. Animal parents bring their babies to Dr. Panda's Daycare and it is your kid's job to take care of them! Play with them, put them to bed or have a birthday party, this game allows for endless possibilities! For kids from 2 to 6 years old.

Reviews are generally good. Only one of four one & two star reviews have to do with gameplay. A couple couldn't install the game and another complained about the game rotating while playing--the developer says this has been fixed.

Note to our regular followers. The Productivity Apps tab today only had permafree productivity apps, most of which have been our KBAADs at one point or another--Adobe Reader, Color Note, ES File Explorer, no big deals like yesterday. 56 of 66 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Animal Puzzle for Toddlers and Preschoolers.



I was going to have another of the Dr. Panda perma-free games here (there are a couple more), but I didn't like that the free games were so limited. So, I found this one:

A fun puzzle game for toddlers and kids from ages 1 to 6 featuring 26 cute cartoon animals such as cow, horse, goat, sheep, pig, dog, elephant, giraffe, monkey, lion, dolphin, owl, rhinoceros, zebra, parrot, tiger, turtle and more in 30 shape & tangram puzzles! When a puzzle is completed children are rewarded with a variety of fun celebrations and interactions such as balloon popping.

If you want to see more Dr. Panda games, do a search for Dr. Panda in the Amazon store. There are several more, a couple have limited free versions you can try. 138 of 160 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

These Dr. Panda Games are fantastic.  Of all the apps I have, my 3 year old grandson plays the Dr. Panda ones the most.  The hospital and garden and restaurant ones are great.  I noticed the other day that they have added a new one about construction.  These games are very creatively done.  I would rate each and every one of the 5 stars for quality and educational fun.


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy,
It worked fine on the Fire (Chimpact).  So no worries there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Unolingo: Crosswords Without Clues* 
Originally $4.99



This was previously a FAOTD on July 26, 2012. I picked it up then. It's a crossword style puzzle, but instead of clues to the words, you fit the words in the grid by logic, using a combination of word length and which letters must be shared with other words as clues to placement. Member ireadbooks said, when it was the free app before: "I adore it." 292 of 318 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Magical Places* 
Originally $0.99



This is a hidden object game. Reviews are so-so, but if you're a fan of these kinds of games, it's probably worth getting. At least one of the one-star reviews recommends a larger screen for playing it. 28 of 61 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Forgotten Mysteries.



This is a very well reviewed hidden object game. I haven't played it, but it looks pretty good! 944 of 1306 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crazy Harbor* 
Originally $0.99



The reviews of this one aren't good. Most cite a permission issue; one one-star review seems to be written by someone from another planet. One five star review seems to be by the developer.

Game play is okay, although a tutorial or instructions might help. You try to move the target block down to the level of the lift or platform without it going into the sea. Various blocks that have to be moved have different attributes. Graphics on my HD8.9 are slightly blurry, as one review states. I did find that annoying.

3 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

And so, we have a KBAAD.* One that one of the reviews compared this game to, Tiki Lavalanche: Tiki Lavalanche.



Tiki Lavalanche is also a physics style game where you remove blocks with the goal to not losing blocks, this time into lava. Graphics are much, much better and attractive. And there are instructions. 29 of 37 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Starlink (Full)* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:
"Starlink is a tactical real-time strategy game about galactic domination. You start by controlling a star in a procedurally generated galaxy, and each star you control produces ships. You can direct ships to other nearby stars that happen to be connected via hyperspace routes in order to capture them, but beware other hostile factions trying to do the same. Don't let your guard down, or you will quickly find your stars overrun with enemy ships."

The reviews are OK; I'm surprised there aren't some one-star reviews complaining about the permissions, the other reviews do. At least one of the favorable reviews appears to be by the developer. The reviews are overall positive, however, so if the permissions don't bother you, and you like this type of game, it's worth a try. Because I think the permissions are hinky, we have a KBAAD*.

6 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

Here's the KBAAD: Clean Master.



This is a very well reviewed memory and task cleaner. I've played with it some this morning and it's nicely laid out and easy to use. One slightly confusing aspect--it'll show you a list of apps or files that it's going to clean. If the checkbox is greyed out, even though there is a check in it, that app is not selected. Selection "ungreys" the checkbox. It would be better if they used the normal checked/unchecked convention.

Note that one review says that it will not clean up Amazon App Store cache; I did find that it would do that. I haven't been able to find any way to clean the Silk browser cache through it so far. But that can be done in Silk.

145 of 163 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

KBAAD*: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Inverse Universe - Room Escape* 
Originally $1.99



This is a locked room game; with a twist. You can be have two parallel rooms (at least at the beginning) that you access through a mirror portal. Things can be retrieved from one room and used in the other. Tapping on items picks them up and puts them in your inventory. You can check your inventory by tapping on the hand in the lower right hand corner. The current object is shown in place of the hand. When the object is being shown in the lower right hand corner, tapping on items in the game will cause you to try to use the item on them.

I'm still in the first set of rooms.  I did get the screwdriver, though!

Good reviews, no complaints about permissions, one one-star review is about not being able to download. 12 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Piano Melody Pro* 
Originally $2.99



This one's for Ann!

It's a piano app--for learning piano, so not really for Ann, except I think she collects music apps.  This isn't so much as "learn to play the piano" as "learn to pick out songs on the piano."

I like that so many aspects of it are adjustable--key size, play along speed, how many notes are played at a time, whether the notes are highlighted, whether you can hit more than one key at once, whether the notes (C5, D5, etc) appear on the keys.

The keyboard appears with a row of icons above it. You tap on the little piano icon to adjust the settings; the musical notes, to pick the song. "123" is for selecting the number of notes to play before giving you a chance to replicate them.

After selecting the song, you hit the play button (2d from the left).

You try to replicate the keys that are played, then press the checkmark, it will tell you how you did. The screen will be pink if you made mistakes, green if you didn't, and will tell you to hit play to try again if you made mistakes. If you matched it, it will tell you to select play to start the next level, which will comprise the notes you just played, plus the next set. So, I had "1-5" picked (using the 123 icon), on my first set, the first five notes played. Once I had that done, the first ten notes played, so I had to replay the first five and then add the next five.

Nicely done app if you want to learn some songs to noodle around with. 12 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I do collect music apps.  Much the way you seem to collect game apps.   Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I collect ALL apps.


Spoiler



app slut


 I have several piano apps, for example. 


Productivity are really my favorites, though they don't necessarily make me more productive. There just aren't as many good productivity apps....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Deadly Dungeons RPG* 
Originally $0.99



From the product description:

After being separated from your adventuring party, you must navigate a deadly dungeon, and fight your way through hordes of creatures in a desperate attempt to escape alive. What first begins as a simple escape to the surface turns into a fight for survival, a confrontation with an ancient evil, and a descent to hell itself.

The few one-star reviews do talk about gameplay, finding the game boring. Obviously not the right game for them. 51 of 62 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dabble HD - The Fast Thinking Word Game* 
Originally $1.99



If you have been around awhile, you may already have this, it was one of the first apps of the day after the original Fire was unveiled. It's a fun word game, and looks great on my Fire 8.9.

You are given a tray of 20 letters, and the goal is to use all the letters to make five words: a six-letter word, a five-letter word, a four-letter word, a three-letter word and a two-letter word. Your score is based on your success and how long it takes to do it. Good game. 1143 of 1278 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Already have this one. Got it in March.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I already have it, too,  from November 2011....

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I had no idea, but it seems I did get this in Nov 2011 along with Betsy and others..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Garden of Orbs* 
Originally $0.99



Garden of Orbs is an ENCHANTINGLY ADDICTIVE game that blends realistic physics, amazing graphics, and lots of challenging levels into a game that is easy to play, difficult to master and impossible to put down. Similar to a round of trick shot billiards or a game of marbles, Garden of Orbs provides hours and hours of game play for all ages.

In free-play mode, you are given unlimited lives and shots to clear target orbs from the garden...and with enough attempts...any level can be defeated. In other play modes, the challenge becomes how efficient or how fast you can clear the orbs to "beat" the levels. Perform well enough in each level in all game modes and you can earn the illusive crystal orbs available in each level. Continue playing to improve your combined high score.

My only complaint is there is no explanation of the rules before you start. Nice graphics, enjoyable game. 5 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Star Jim* 
Originally $0.99



This is an arcade-style game with some platform aspects. You collect stars and move among the levels. Graphics are very good. However, it's very difficult to control Star Jim, and that was on my HD8.9. Maybe you'll have better luck. The reviews all cite the controls, even the good reviews. 7 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Despicable Me: Minion Rush.



This is an official app from Despicable Me, which I haven't seen, but it's a quite nice runner. You control the runner with your finger--tapping left or right to move the runner, swiping up to jump and swiping down to go under obstacles. You have missions to accomplish and can revive your little minion, if you have enough app coins. In app purchases. I liked this much better than Star Jim.

2146 of 2463 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Demolition Master Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a physics style game. Kind of like Angry Birds without the birds. You are given a structure and must place explosives to bring the structure down below a certain level. It played well the few levels I played it. One of the one star reviews cites in-app purchases; the reviewer is mistaken. There are coins that you earn and can use to buy power ups. 4 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

I picked up the app.  It looks good.  I always come look at the reviews before deciding on an app.


----------



## BTackitt

I was looking at free productivity apps, and found

Product Features

Access Indeed's database of thousands of different career websites, job boards, and newspapers from a single search bar
Start from where you left off: recent searches are remembered
View new jobs added since your last search
Preview an excerpt of each job posting from the results page
Save or email your favorite job postings

it has 4.4/5 stars over 61 ratings.

And 

Product Features

Calendar
Schedule
Event
Task
Organizer
Sync
Cloud
(It is now possible to select the language to display Jorte Calendar from the [Settings]--[Other Settings] menu in the application)
3.8/5 stars over 185 reviews.

Disclaimer: I have not tested these yet, but they both say they are compatible on my 1st gen Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Kakuro HD* 
Originally $2.99



Woo-hoo! Love these games. Used to be called cross sums. You get a clue for the sum of the numbers in a row. Each number can only be used once in that row, so by knowing the number of numbers adding up, the possible combinations of numbers and the sum they end up with, you can narrow your choices.

You start with the numbers that have only one combination to get to the total. For example, you know a row of numbers that has two spaces adds up to three--that could only be 1 and 2. And it intersects with a two number row that adds up to 11. Since you can't use 10, the intersecting number must be the 2. And so on.

I remember it being helpful having a slip of paper next to me with the max combos:

9+8+7=24
9+8+7+6=30
9+8+7+6+5=35
1+2+3=6
1+2+3+4=10
1+2+3+4+5=15

Game play is good. You get a score after each game, which seems to based, at least in part, on the time it takes you.

A couple of the one-star reviews complain about not being able to add "pencil marks." That has apparently been updated. The other one-star review complains about not being able to open the game, but doesn't mention the hardware. It opened fine on my Kindle Fire HD8.9 and on my Samsung Galaxy S2.

9 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Azada (Full)* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:
Trapped in a haunted room by his great-uncle, the adventurous Titus has asked you to help release him from the magical spell. To do this, you must solve the most mysterious puzzles of Azada. Crack the series of puzzles and fill in the missing pages of the enchanted book to free Titus from his prison.

This is a nice change from the hidden object games. Lots of different puzzles, as well as a hidden object aspect finding objects that you then put together to use on things in the current picture. Graphics are pretty good, but I think it would be hard to use on a device smaller than my 8.9" Fire. At the very least, I'm glad I'm using it on a larger device.  The puzzles aren't too hard so far (I've only gotten through the first "chapter.") Basically, you find a few objects, use them to find other objects in the picture and a series of mini games opens up, that you must get through to end the chapter.

The one-star reviews mostly complain about a couple specific mini-games which they say are too difficult. Those reviews are about a year old, I don't know if the developers fixed the games; I haven't gotten to those yet.

Enjoying this one! 135 of 165 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bunny Mania 2 HD* 
Originally $2.50



Product Description
Command lots of bunnies, and help them to reach the bunny house.
Build bridges, drill holes, and collect vegetables.
Try a classic puzzle game with HD graphics for tablets and phones!

This is a platform style game--you help the bunnies get through each level.

I'm having trouble getting my Internet connection recognized and the game requires it to validate the license, so I haven't been able to play it. Will post later if I get it to work. 10 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: factory balls* 
Originally $0.99



This is a puzzle/logic game.

It starts with a stack of boxes. At each level, you are given a painted ball (it starts out white) that you have to copy and the tools to do so. You have to figure out the order--dip, cover, dip again.

If you make a mistake, just start over again with the first layer of paint. In those cases where you need to leave part of the ball white, you get a recycle bin to start over. There is no timer, level stars or anything--it's either right or it isn't. As you finish each ball, it is boxed and shipped (I suppose). Your stack of boxes gets steadily smaller.

It's compelling--I'm already up to level 12. The one star review complains about the game not being long enough. There are apparently web-based sequels. 8 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SQLTool Pro Database Editor* 
Originally $1.99



This is a database tool that allows you to run queries against a SQL database. The negatives are that it is a very large size to download and that large queries are slow to execute.

Because of the limited appeal of the app, I'm picking a KBAAD. 7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Any.DO: To do list | Task List.



This is a nice productivity app. It's a minimalist to-do list. If you just need a simple list. You can set up folders for different parts of your life, like work and personal, or for projects, and assign tasks to them. One thing I like about this app is there is also an iOS version, and I can sync my tasks between both my iDevices and my Android ones. I think that's a good thing....

Any.Do will tell you you rock when you finish a task and you can set it to prompt you first thing every day to plan which unfinished tasks you are going to work on that day.

Nice app. Note that it apparently doesn't sync with Google tasks, which I don't use. 34 of 68 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I would also recommend the Wunderlist to-do app. Free and syncs between devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Escape from the Dead* 
Originally $1.00



This is another "escape" game. The reviews are generally pretty good. The one-star reviews complain that the game is too short, but sometimes I like a short game, and as it's free today, that's fine! 12 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: NodeBeat* 
Originally $1.95



This is an app that lets you create music. The one star reviews are mostly for not being able to install it on non Fires. My Fire needed charging so I haven't tried it. Lots of good reviews, however, if you like this kind of app! 197 of 244 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Magic Academy 2: mystery tower* 
Originally $2.99



This is a hidden object adventure. Great graphics on the Fire HD8.9...fun story line. It's not a traditional hidden object game, rather you look for objects that are hidden. Hint sparkles will tell you where things that can be opened are, but how to open them can be tricky. There are hints. You also have individual puzzles to solve. A well designed game! I'd give it four to five stars so far. (Just started, so reluctant to go five just yet!) 55 of 73 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bought this one several months ago. I've got both Magic Academy games. If this is the one with the dragon jigsaw puzzle, I had to turn off "timed" to get it finished.

I like the game, but there's too much talking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie--I'm enjoying the game so far. Don't mind the talking (yet). Haven't gotten to the dragon jigsaw, I'll let you know how it goes.

Productivity today:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: RepliGo PDF Reader* 
Originally $2.99



This is a PDF mark up tool. For the PDFs I have, it worked fine, but I didn't have any very large PDFs. Some reviews indicated it had difficulty with very large PDFs, but those reviews weren't current. You can share a marked up review with Dropbox, email and Evernote. No Google Drive support, which is one of the complaints in one of the one-star reviews.

Works well, though there are other free tools out there. I actually bought this a year or so ago because I wanted to be able to mark up docs and the free Adobe reader didn't allow that. Some reviews comment that it doesn't work without internet access; it worked fine for me. The reason it indicates it needs Internet access is because you can add access to things like Dropbox, Box, Evernote and SkyDrive. Adding Dropbox access was extremely simple if you have Dropbox already installed on your device.

Some reviews complain about the end-user agreement; I didn't really have a problem with it--they're trying to make sure a copy is used by a single-user and not by a corporate entity. I'm only going to be using it on one device at a time. 55 of 79 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ascent Of Kings* 
Originally $1.49



The reviews of this are just OK; the negative reviews, from today, cite poor controls. 4 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Turd Birds.



This is a fun running game where you control your bird as it flies along a boardwalk. The goal is to drop bird poop on passersby on the boardwalk. You can catch powerups as you fly. This is actually quite fun and quite cute, and not as gross as it sounds.  I have this on my iPod Touch, and was pleased to see it is available for Android. 

13 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Slydris* 
Originally $1.99



Though this game claims to be like Tetris, I think it is only marginally similar. Instead of rotating and moving, you just slide pieces. It's pretty challenging. I used Zen mode and infinite mode, and they both worked well. One one-star review from today said the game didn't download properly, but it worked fine on my Fire HD. I liked the game. Four stars, at least. Maybe five stars, I need to play some more.... 13 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, I went for a couple days in the mountains and the WiFi at the hotel wasn't working!   

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Summer Sudoku* 
Originally $0.99



24/7, well known for their season versions of Mahjong and solitaire, has moved to Sudoku.

I played some at easy mode. There are no settings, you play it as it is. I like that when you tap on an existing number in the grid, it highlights all versions of that number. You can tap on a little pencil icon to mark the grid. If you are going to have to put the game down, be sure to hit the red and white "pause" button in the upper right hand corner before exiting the app or putting it down. This saves your mark ups and current position. If you hit the red and white "back" button in the upper left hand corner, you'll exit the game and lose all progress and mark ups.

If you complete a row or find all nine instances of a number, the numbers do a little spin in place to celebrate. I like that too. In easy mode, at least, you can't put in a wrong number, but trying a number that isn't right will add 15 seconds to your time. (In medium difficulty, it adds 30 seconds.) Yes, it is timed. You get stars based on your final time.

Graphics are clean and bright and I like the little dancing numbers effect.

I had no problems with crashing on my Fire HD8.9.

Some of the bad reviews are for the inability to save position and for it crashing. I think the game gets a bad rap. I'd give this four stars. 5 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Helidroid 3D : Episode 2* 
Originally $1.99



This is a remote control helicopter game. Reviews are so-so. The one one-star review at this point complains that the game is always free on Google Play and why is it usually a paid app on Amazon? Good point, but it distorts the star rating. Of course, it is balanced by one totally off-the-wall five star. *rolls eyes*

The main complaint seems to be controlling the helicopter. 2 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Dragon Gem.



This is a highly rated match-3 game. One review says it's the best version they've played. You have a mission to get the dragon's egg.

From the product page:
- More than 200 levels and 6 pretty scenes in the game, including Forests, caves, floating islands and etc.
- Match 4 jewels can win the jewel's bomb and 1 fireball.
- Match 5 jewels can win flame jewels and 2 fireball.
- Eliminate 20 jewels continuous can win 1 fireball.
- The jeweled bomb can eliminate the jewels around.
- The flame jewel can eliminate to any other colored jewel.
- The timing jewel can extend the playing time.
- The lightning jewel can eliminate jewels in one row.
- For the chained jewel,it cannot be move, but can be destroyed by eliminating jewels inside.
- For the frozen jewel,it cannot be move, but can be released by eliminating jewels around. 501 of 658 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Howler* 
Originally $1.99



This is a simple and unique game. The illustrations are done in a steampunk style. The idea is to move your hot air balloon from an initial location to another location, in later levels picking up and dropping off packages. You control the balloon by tapping on the screen (or by voice, such as speaking/yelling at your device). Tapping (or yelling) lifts the balloon, not tapping (or silence) lowers the balloon. When you lift the balloon, it moves it into air currents designated by arrows on the side of the screen. You have to avoid crashing into buildings and spires or letting the balloon go too high, where it will be lost and you'll have to restart the level. There is a time element, too. You can run out of time and have to restart the level. You can restart the level at any time.

I haven't tried controlling the balloon by voice as hubby is still asleep.  Pleasant game that performs exactly as advertised. I've played a few levels so far, and had to re-do a few to get there, but not unreasonably so. I'll be playing this one today. 12 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Don't think I'll go for the yelling one. We get enough yelling over computer games in this house.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Don't think I'll go for the yelling one. We get enough yelling over computer games in this house.


LOL!

Well you don't HAVE to yell, you can turn off that option. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL!
> 
> Well you don't HAVE to yell, you can turn off that option.
> 
> Betsy


And sure as heck, they'll find the option and turn it back on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And sure as heck, they'll find the option and turn it back on.


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, I get an error message every time I try to "purchase" it.  I'll try again later, maybe it's just me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

JetJammer said:


> Hmm, I get an error message every time I try to "purchase" it. I'll try again later, maybe it's just me!


Are you trying to purchase from the web page or from your Fire? I got an error message once from the web page, but was able to do it from my Fire.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

From the site.  Will try from the Fire, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Galazer Deluxe* 
Originally $1.99



A not well reviewed arcade game--a Galaga clone, apparently. The main complaints are the controls, the game play (slow ships) and laggy graphic redraw. Plasma Sky is recommended. There are some reviews that indicate others played it without problems. If you like this type of game, it may be worth a download to see if it works well on your device. It had horrible screen rewrite issues on my Kindle Fire HD but it worked fine on my Samsung Galaxy S2, so if you have a non HD device, you may want to try it.

5 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Note Everything.



Note Everything is a note taking app that allows you to customize your notes' appearance. From the product page:

Note Everything offers a plethora of options for creating notes and reminders. Draft traditional-looking text notes on a ruled screen resembling a 3" by 5" card. But instead of a clumsy handful of cards, the app places your notes on a single scrollable screen where you can customize the text and background colors. Record voice notes to yourself and reminders on the go, appending written notes, if you wish. Paint or doodle sketches, symbols, equations, cartoons, etc., onto a white "canvas" screen using the built-in brush and colorful palette. Create notes around scanned barcodes. You can even upload your completed notes to your calendar or Google docs, or share them via e-mail, Facebook, SMS, or Twitter. 75 of 102 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I got that error message yesterday but tried again and was able to buy, from the site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PicShop - Photo Editor* 
Originally $4.99



This is a very nice photo app that will let you use your Kindle Fire HD camera more fully or edit photos on your original Fire. I discussed the free version of this app here back in December 2012:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137438.msg2016205.html#msg2016205.

I liked the free verison enough that I bought the paid version back then for $2.50. It's been upgraded considerably. If you are reading this tomorrow and missed the Free App today, you can still get the free version, PicShop lite.

Some of the reviews, not the current batch, say you can't save photos you've edited; I'm not sure if it's something they've fixed, but you can--it is somewhat confusing though, it could look like you can only save to FB. But there are two buttons, one that says "Save" with a right-pointing arrow, and one that says Facebook. Clicking on the Save button saves to your device.

When you first open it up, you'll see a black screen with a little picture icon in the lower left corner. Tap on that and choose Camera, Gallery or Facebook. If you choose Camera, you'll be able to take a picture and edit that in the app. Selecting FB just got me a spinner. Gallery opened up the pictures on the device (make sure "Device" is selected at the top if you don't see the pics you want).

If you pick Camera, and have other apps that use the camera, you'll be given the choice of Camera or the other app(s). Note that when you pick Camera, you'll be given options to adjust the settings on your camera. Tap on the woven looking icon surrounding the blue shutter button to adjust the white balance (AW), exposure (+/-), the "scene mode" (auto, action, night, sunset, party--I'm thinking this is shutter speed?) and a menu icon that lets you set the store location and the picture size--I recommend the defaults for these).

Edit options include autofix, crop, straighten, brightness, color, blemishes, red eye, focal point, tilt & shift, fish eye, sharpness, and rotate. There are filters, frames, and extras such as background fill, add an image layer, stickers, pointers, Attention (lets you place a shape around something), sketch, text, meme maker, colorize, speech (lets you add thought bubbles).

769 of 1000 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

hmm.. I got this free last June.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's possible....I had the lite version first, which is free, but it may have been a prior FAOTD.  I may have missed it when it was a FAOTD and picked it up later.  It is a good app.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Core Dive* 
Originally $0.99



This is a physics based labyrinth game. You move the ball around a path. There are bonus stars you can optionally get, and there is no timed element. The reviews by the Free App of the Day regulars are quite good. I'm going to be picking this one up. 8 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Picranium Picross* 
Originally $0.99



This is a pic cross. If you are familiar with the game minesweeper, you'll be familiar with the idea.

You are shown a grid with numbers by the side. The numbers tell you how many squares on the grid are filled in that row or column. If there are multiple numbers, that means that squares are filled and must have a blank cell between them. For example 1 1 on a three square row would mean that the first square is marked, the second is not and the third is. The number 3 on the same grid would mean all three squares in that row or column are filled.

The filled in squares create a picture, hence the "pic." When you complete a game, the board flashes, switching between the filled-in grid and a graphic of the picture it's supposed to be.

You start in "small" mode, where the grids are no bigger than 6x6. Finishing easy mode unlocks medium mode, 35 puzzles no bigger than 20x20. The puzzles are not necessarily square. Once in a mode, you can play the puzzles in that mode in any order. I haven't unlocked large mode yet, don't know how big those are.

You tap once to select a block, tap again to fill it with a green square. You can also fill blocks known to be empty with gray x's. Tap on the "X" in the bottom of the screen to turn on the x's, then tap once to select block and tap again to set the X. Tap on the green square on the bottom of the screen to go back to the green squares.

Press and hold on a square, and then drag, to fill a whole line of squares. This is useful when you know the whole row is filled--on a 5x5 grid, for example, when the number given is five.

The reviews indicate that on Android devices, hitting "back" resets the puzzle. This is not true on my Kindle Fire HD OR on my Samsung Galaxy S2. Hitting back in the menu bar on the Fire or on the bottom of my device screen on the Samsung pauses the game and lets you go back where you started.

There is a timed element. The speed you play at determines gold, silver or bronze medals. When you start the game, the elapsed time starts running at the bottom along with your time goal for a given medal level. No pressure. When you finish the game, in the game pick screen, if you've won a medal, it is shown along with the graphic for the particular game. You can replay games to try to win a higher medal level. Or not worry about the medals at all.

There are settings--you can turn off game sounds, haptic feedback (vibration), and whether completed puzzle images are shown in the puzzle selection grid.

The smaller grids don't expand to fill a larger tablet's screen, but that's a small nitpick.

It will play at any orientation.

I think the reviews do it a disservice. I think gameplay is good and it's attractive. I'd give it four stars. Not perfect but fun. The bad reviews complain that using the back key resets the game, but I didn't find that to be true on my device. 4 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Turbo Movie Storybook* 
Originally $2.99



An interactive book based on the movie Turbo Snail by DreamWorks. Not my thing, but if you've got small kids, sounds like fun!

Turbo Movie Storybook lets fans ride along for the greatest under-snail story of all time. Turbo has big dreams of becoming a race car driver like his hero, Guy Gagné, but his brother Chet doesn't understand his need for speed. Turbo believes that no dreams are too big and no dreamer too small. Will Turbo make his dreams come true and race in the Indy 500? Join Turbo, Chet, Tito, Whiplash, Smoove Move, Burn, and colorful cast of characters to find out if Turbo can cross the finish line!

The storybook features Auto Play, Read To Me, and Read To Myself narration options with genuine character audio from the movie.

3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Checkers* 
Originally $0.99



The game of Checkers. Reviews are very good.

From the Product Description:

Checkers, or Draughts as it is known in the United Kingdom, is one of the world's most popular board games. The earliest records of this classic game date back to the Egyptians 3500 years ago and today it is a staple in game libraries everywhere.

Checkers, the app from AI Factory Limited, brings a high quality version of this beloved pastime to Android.

For experts and beginners

Classic Gameplay, Current Technology

Checkers features a robust game engine that works well on both tablets and smartphones. Smooth animations and tastefully designed graphics make for an effortless gaming experience, while useful functions like Undo and Hints add to the rich interactivity.

Play two-player games against another person or try your hand in one-player games against a computer opponent. In one-player games, ten difficulty levels ranging from Beginner to Expert allow you to scale opponent skill level to match your own. Unlike many commercial checkers programs, Checkers correctly plays the common 2K v K; essential for quality checkers play.

Play Your Way

Custom tailor your gaming experience with a number of different options. Forced captures, a rule in official U.S. and English matches, can be turned on or off. Select from different boards and different piece styles, and toggle Sound and Screen Transitions on or off.

A helpful How To Play section quickly brings newcomers up to speed on the basic rules of gameplay. Keep track of your progress by viewing the statistics page, which tracks Wins, Draws, Losses, and Win Percentage for each difficulty level played. Checkers is ad-free. 96 of 122 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Must get this one for GD. She plays checkers with her father a lot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: ISS Detector Pro* 
Originally $2.99



This is a tracker for the International Space Station and also for Iradium flares (whatever they are). The current reviews for the FAOTD all indicate that the app has problems connecting; I found the same thing. I think this is something that will probably be resolved; earlier reviews for the app are quite good. In the meantime, we have an alternate app! 19 of 31 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: NASA Nowt.



To tide you over until they get the FAOTD glitches worked out, here's a news app for NASA. 26 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Grim Joggers* 
Originally $0.99



This is a endless runner game.. The reviews say that it is not for kids because it is, apparently, somewhat gruesome.

From the product page:

Product Description
In Grim Joggers the player leads a group of 15 joggers as far as possible before all of them face a gruesome end. It's an arcade-style survival game with online leaderboards and achievements. It's jogging become bloodsport!

• FIVE unique worlds: Jungle, Mines, Glacier, Battlefield, and Aliens! 
• Play fullscreen on Android 2.3+ phones and tablets!
• Online leaderboards and over three dozen achievements
• Probably the most brutal jogging game out there
• Easy to learn controls

"We had a really good time playing this game and we have no doubt that you will enjoy it too!"
-playandroid.com
4 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monkey Boxing* 
Originally $1.99



This game is apparently exactly what it says--boxing monkeys. And the reviews are surprisingly good, and only one seems to be by the developer. The one one-star review is about it not working on a Galaxy S4. You apparently tap on the screen to "box." According to one review, it can be quite aerobic!

From one of the reviews:

"To play, you essentially hit a punch button or a block button, but to win you're going to be tapping the punch button as fast as your fingers can go up and down to tap the screen. HINT: Use two fingers. I alternated tapping with my index and middle finger and racked up the combos! :-D If the other monkey gets on the offensive, just tap and hold the block button until it looks like you have a chance to get a punch back in, then punch like crazy FTW." (For The Win.) 13 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Summer Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



This is another seasonal version of Mahjong Solitaire by 24/7. Their games are always solid versions--and it's kind of fun to have seasonal images. I do wish there were a way to add these as themes to a single app....but I just download the particular version that fits the season.

From the product page:
Hint button
Undo button
Shuffle button
8 tile layouts
Fun, summer-themed tiles and artwork
High score and best time saved for each layout
Simple interface (great for kids) 30 of 40 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Jumblies* 
Originally $2.99



From the product page: Full of fantastical nonsense, interactive prompts, and unique illustrations by Sam McPhillips, this humorous interactive animated storybook app is the perfect gift for children! Written by inimitable British author, Edward Lear.

I think the star ratings are distorted. The one-star review deals with excessive permissions; the two-star review doesn't like that it's a kid's book, and the three-star review doesn't know what it is.

Even though I'm not much interested in it as an app, I downloaded it. I think this would be a perfect bedtime app; it's quiet and charming and cute. You can tap on items to activate them. If you don't find an item to click on, eventually, little white circles will appear indicating which items are clickable. Clicking will cause some action or sound from the item/character clicked. You can also click on the words to have them read aloud.

It's not so busy and active that it wouldn't work for bedtime, and the music is gentle. You can swipe down from the top to pull down a menu that lets you go to "Home," (the cover), turn off the music or jump to a specific page ("Bookmark" icon). At the end of the book, the pull down menu only has the Home icon and the Bookmark icon.

I would call this a solid four star app aimed at young kids and their parents.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Joining Hands* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:

Enter the Whispering Woods and meet the Peablins! They are curious little creatures who share a common belief: hold hands with your friends and the Bogeyman won't take you. This has worked as long as they can remember so it must be true. Join the Peablins on their quest to find all their siblings and cousins!
Basic gameplay: drag and drop the Peablins so that all the hands in the level are joined and all the Peablins are happy. And remember: Leave no hand behind!

This is a attractive, fun and sometimes challenging logic puzzle. Not at all aimed only at kids, despite the look of the main character, the Peablins.

You get a set number of Peablins per level. The Peablins have one more more hands and are placed on a hexagonal grid. (Think Chinese Checkers, those of you who know Chinese Checkers). You have to arrange the Peablins so that no matter how many hands the Peablin has, each hand is holding another Peablin's hand. You also need to cover the hexagon with the star to gain full credit. There's a time element, too, though you aren't as far as I can tell right now, able to replay to improve your time.

Be sure to go to "Extras" when starting the game and set up a profile. You can play without doing so, but by setting up a profile, each member of the family can have their own game going.

And you'll probably want to!

A level in progress can be paused and restarted, or just paused. If the level is finished, you have to go back to the level menu and then replay the game (if, for example, you didn't cover the hexagon with a star). Replaying for a better time, as I mentioned, isn't possible.

Four star game. Five if you could improve your time. The one two-star review complains about the network location permission. 9 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it, Betsy. Although with GD back in school, I don't know when she'll have time to play it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hi guys. . . . Betsy's 'off the grid' this morning  . . . don't worry, she'll be fine. 

But we didn't want you all to miss out on the Free App of the Day, so Here it is:



This is actually a repeat of an earlier FAotD. Very like the old arcade game of the '80's. Extremely well reviewed. Here's the blurb from Amazon:

Defend your city against an enemy bombardment in this touchscreen twist on the classic arcade game. Intercept missiles, upgrade your defenses, and play through limitless levels. See how long you're able to hold out before your physical and psychological defenses crumble.
Hit or Missile

Incoming missiles rain down at night--tap on the screen and use the multi-touch feature to launch interceptors. Repairs and upgrades are available during the day, as you steel yourself for yet another fear-stricken night.
Missile Defender
Upgrade your defenses in this Sisyphean struggle against the Fates

Anticipate the path of enemy missiles and pick your targets accurately. Keep an eye on your own missile count and use them strategically. Be constantly vigilant as difficulty increases each nightfall. And keep holding on to the idea that someday it will all end. Someday...
Retro 80s Zeitgeist

Missile Defender is in the style of a classic 80s arcade game. It features clean HD art work, multi-touch controls, upgradable missiles, and endless levels of gameplay--without the oppressive fear of a real-world nuclear brinkmanship. If you've enjoyed those old quarter-guzzlers, Missile Defender is sure to bring back great memories.

Prepare to get nostalgic as you defend civilization from anachronistic existential threats in Missile Defender!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann! I had a few withdrawal symptoms but I'm better now!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pirate Adventures: hidden object game* 
Originally $2.99



This is a hidden object game. The complaints are that there is too much talking and the same scene repeats over and over again. I think those are legitimate complaints. They are the same scenes over and over again, and there is a lot of talking. But if you like hidden object games, this one is free! And finding the object isn't always easy! In fact, I think that if you have a smaller device, some of them can be quite difficult. You can't zoom in on locations. It looks like every chapter is a different location. (I've done two chapters so far.) And there are mini games. 38 of 57 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Handy Note Pro* 
Originally $4.99



This a note taking app. It doesn't have much in the way of a tutorial, but a brief tutorial for each kind of notebook does pop up when the notebook is opened.

The app comes with several templates for notebooks, and more can be purchased.

If you want to be able to add contacts to your notes, you need to download a free PIM add-on.

When you create a new notebook (by tapping on the + sign), you can title the notebook (the default is a number comprising the date and time you created the notebook.) You are given a choice of templates you can use. (You can also look at them by subsets--All, Business, Personal, Installed, Etc.) You can tell which ones can be purchased because they have a rainbow seal with a down arrow on them. Once you pick a template (if it's on your device), the

As for the purchased templates, I purchased the healthlife one for 99 coins/cents. It took some effort to get it recognized by the app. Ultimately, I re-downloaded the add on outside the app. Opened it up and it said "installing." It was confusing, as the template still showed as not installed when I looked at all templates, but was shown installed if I looked at "Installed." Eventually, it did show as installed even under "all."

Within a notebook, you view your pages in a page list, using the "quick bar," or as a slide show. I don't really recommend the slide show because there are really annoying animations between slides and there's no way to turn them off, though you can specify which annoying animation plays.

It is a whole set of pages. I think the idea is not that you would use the whole thing as shown, but that you will pick and choose the pages you want to use. You can also copy pages and add them to other notebooks.

You can output your diaries to Evernote, Dropbox and pretty much every other app on your device. (I haven't played with this...)

If you want a notebook app with some bells and whistles and the ability to add links, contacts, photos and other stuff, this is worth playing with, but there is a learning curve. Four stars for no tutorial. 62 of 98 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Ann! I had a few withdrawal symptoms but I'm better now!
> 
> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pirate Adventures: hidden object game*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a hidden object game. The complaints are that there is too much talking and the same scene repeats over and over again. I think those are legitimate complaints. They are the same scenes over and over again, and there is a lot of talking. But if you like hidden object games, this one is free! And finding the object isn't always easy! In fact, I think that if you have a smaller device, some of them can be quite difficult. You can't zoom in on locations. It looks like every chapter is a different location. (I've done two chapters so far.) And there are mini games. 38 of 57 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Typical Nevosoft game. I played the whole thing yesterday since I was down with a stomach bug (still am). It stops halfway through the story and the next installment isn't out yet. Piffle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Garden Fantasy* 
Originally $2.99



This is a Hidden Object game. However, downloading it caused my virus protection alarm to go off--as has been reported in the one-star reviews. TrendMicro, installed on my device, reported it. I've deleted it and also deleted it from the cloud (although it will still be part of my purchases, in case they ever fix it). I cannot recommend this app at time...one star. 73 of 96 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD: Hidden Object - Puss in Boots.



This is a completely free hidden object game that is sold for $2 or more on other markets. Here on Amazon it's brought to you completely for FREE thanks to a sponsorship by TinyCo.

Puss in Boots is fun hidden object for the entire family! 27 levels packed full of items, many different game modes and find styles. Follow along and read the in-game story of Puss in Boots retold in a twisted caveman setting!

Want a nice easy experience play casual mode with pictures.

If you want to give your brain a work out play in Challenge mode with Silhouette find style.

Three different modes of play! 
-NORMAL mode, Timed, limited hints and exciting bonus rounds! 
-CASUAL Mode, nice and relaxing experience. 
-CHALLENGE Mode, an extra challenge for those that are willing to accept!

Three ways to find items! 
-Find items by their PICTURE. This is the easiest mode and great for kids. 
-Find by items by the WORD. This is great if your child is just learning how to read and a slight step up in difficulty for everyone. 
-Find items by SILHOUETTE. This is a tricky way to play that will often surprise you once you finally find the correct object. 326 of 476 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Since GD is back in school, I'm getting this one for myself. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 4Pics 1Word- What's the Word Init* 
Originally $0.99



This game presents four pictures and you have to guess the word that the four represent. The downsides are the way in-app purchases are done and that the five star reviews are encouraged in the app by offering 200 hint coins for a five-star review (which I'm pretty sure is against Amazon's rules...or it should be.)

411 of 442 reviews are four stars and above.

*As the app has some issues, I'm going to ask for members to post a favorite free app (available on Amazon) as today's KBAAD!*

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I quite like this one: 

It's based on _Mille Borne_ which is a card game by Milton Bradley that we played as kids. You can play against the device, or play pass around. 2 to 4 players. You can customize some rules. You can also link via FB and, I think, game circle and play via the internet. It works well, doesn't crash and doesn't have any ads, though it does periodically ask if you want to send them some money if you're enjoying it.

I've also been enjoying  which is a timed version of Tetris. It's fast paced -- each game goes for 2 minutes. You earn coins with which you can purchase 'power ups' or 'finishers' to make your score higher. You can play against friends via FB. The high score resets every week so you don't get to be king for very long. You can post to FB -- which also gets you more coins -- or brag when you beat someone, etc. You can spend REAL money on coins and power ups if you so choose. *BUT* -- it crashes with some frequency. Sometimes I'll go to play and It'll take 3 or 4 tries before it actually opens properly and I can play. So, it's fun, but that is pretty annoying. It's less fun if there's no one you're playing against, also. Oh, and there are ads -- but they're easily stepped over.

I'd rate Safe Trip as darn near 5 star, Tetris Blitz as something just above 3 -- it'd be 4+ if they could get the crashing thing sorted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ann!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dr. Panda's Airport* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of the series of Dr. Panda games, which in the past, have been very popular with our members with small kids. From the product page:

Have the travel bug?! Then it's time to soar in Dr. Panda's Airport! Take flight in 10 airport-themed activities that will have you taking part in every part of the process! Stamp passports at customs, make sure luggage makes it to the right plane and even take control to help planes land safely. It's up to you to guide passengers from check-in to takeoff, so get ready to reach new heights!

With minimal UI and easy to understand, intuitive controls, anyone will be able to start running their very own airport regardless of how young or old they are. In Dr. Panda's Airport you'll be greeted with wonderfully drawn graphics that please the eye as much as they invite you to explore!

The one one-star review complains that the game has nothing to do with being a doctor, and will train your child to be a TSA agent.  7 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I have several of the Dr. Panda games on my fires and my 3 year old grandson never gets tired of playing them.  I saw this one the other day and came "this" close to buying it.  These are great, well thought out games for the younger crowd.  He will love this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> I have several of the Dr. Panda games on my fires and my 3 year old grandson never gets tired of playing them. I saw this one the other day and came "this" close to buying it. These are great, well thought out games for the younger crowd. He will love this one.


I thought of you, Sheila! I was hoping you had seen this. Can I quote you for the blog?

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Sure Betsy, quote away.  I'm hoping the one I am missing will come up free one of these days.  It is a carpentry one.  Alex just loves those games and would play them over and over if I let him.  I will definitely be his favorite person on Monday when he spends the day with grandma.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> I have several of the Dr. Panda games on my fires and my 3 year old grandson never gets tired of playing them. I saw this one the other day and came "this" close to buying it. These are great, well thought out games for the younger crowd. He will love this one.


Done!
http://kboards.blogspot.com/2013/08/kindle-fire-free-app-of-day-dr-pandas.html

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cut the Rope* 
Originally $0.99



This is an updated, ad-free "premium" version of the ever popular Cut the Rope physics game. The notes say there's a new friend, a cheese-eating mouse. 2399 of 2767 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There are actually a bunch of normally "paid" apps free today. . .something to do with the Appstore 1 year anniversary in Europe.

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_382697882_2?ie=UTF8&hidden-keywords=B004TTZHBK%7CB004WGGQPQ%7CB004SBQGHS%7CB00A757J0W%7CB009MCRHH6%7CB004SKHJF2%7CB005D9MUWY%7CB004T4LUPW%7CB00846WWVM%7CB005J0VPNC&rh=i%3Amobile-apps%2Cn%3A2350149011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_r=1X2S5RMXQ9MH8TD1S3EM&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1609107782&pf_rd_i=1000620471&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Annalog

Thanks, Betsy and Ann!


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:


> There are actually a bunch of normally "paid" apps free today. . .something to do with the Appstore 1 year anniversary in Europe.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_382697882_2?ie=UTF8&hidden-keywords=B004TTZHBK%7CB004WGGQPQ%7CB004SBQGHS%7CB00A757J0W%7CB009MCRHH6%7CB004SKHJF2%7CB005D9MUWY%7CB004T4LUPW%7CB00846WWVM%7CB005J0VPNC&rh=i%3Amobile-apps%2Cn%3A2350149011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=right-1&pf_rd_r=1X2S5RMXQ9MH8TD1S3EM&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1609107782&pf_rd_i=1000620471&tag=kbpst-20


Thank you, Ann! There were several there that I didn't have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes,

thanks, Ann!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I picked up the Pac-Man and another I didn't have.  I highly recommend Calengoo, which I do have and use pretty much daily.


----------



## Toby

Thank you!!! I liked using Cut the Rope on my iPad Mini. I had to delete it because of lack of storage. I got the Calengoo because Seamonkey likes this app. I got most of the others or already had it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jumping Finn Turbo - Adventure Time* 
Originally $0.99



This is a flying adventure based on characters, apparently, from the Cartoon Network.

From the product page:

IT'S ADVENTURE TIME! Kick, bounce, and blast Finn as far as you can in Jumping Finn Turbo!

RESCUE THE PRINCESS! 
The Ice King has kidnapped Princess Bubblegum&#8230; again! Finn needs to get to the Ice Kingdom fast. Luckily, Jake has a plan: Kick him there! Send Finn flying all the way to the Ice Kingdom to rescue PB.

KICK SOME DIGITAL BOO-TAY! 
Can you handle the kick-butt reality of Jumping Finn Turbo?! Kick Finn's buns to send him soaring into the atmosphere. But he can't make it on his own. Fill the sky with birds, rainbows, comets, and helpful friends like Marceline, Lady Rainicorn, and Blastronaut! Buy upgrades to send Finn flying higher and farther than ever before!

PUNCH PENGUINS! 
Watch out for the Ice King's flying hench-penguins. Tap them before they have the chance to freeze Finn solid. Not cool, man!

MATHEMATICAL GRAPHICS! 
Heck yeah! Jumping Finn Turbo has been optimized with detailed, new backgrounds, and high resolution graphics. Your eyeballs will thank you.

262 of 295 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Pretty sure we have this one already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I still don't have it...    And the grandkids all are grown enough and have their own devices now...they don't ask for mine unless they're really bored.

Have you played it, Gertie?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: ZDefense* 
Originally $2.99



This is a tower defense game based on a hexagonal grid. It's got great reviews, however, the twenty one-star reviews complain about the permissions required (account information) and that the game is a rip off of another game. 119 of 169 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tennis in the Face* 
Originally $2.99



From the product page:

_Tennis in the Face is a hilarious bouncer-game where you save the city from the evil Explodz Inc. with your extraordinary tennis skills. Simply move your finger on the screen, observe the aiming line, and lift your finger to serve a furious tennis smash.

The ball bounces off walls and platforms and triggers Explodz-crates, ball tubes, and countless other objects. Your actions will set off chain reactions and you'll watch the events unfold while knocking out the enemies. The more enemies you knock out with a single serve, the higher your score!_

Review by M.V.:

There's no point in writing a long - winded review about graphics and game play. It's a cell phone game, and Amazon allows you to see what it looks like before you buy it. And as it's a Free App of the Day today, you're not even paying for it. If you are later, then look at the screen shots. As for the game play, it's exactly what it sounds like. I'm sure there's a story, but let's be honest here. You're not going to follow it. You're going to tennis ball some faces off. And for that, I congratulate this game for being honest about what it is. 2 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Zite.



This is one of my all-time favorite news aggregators--I have it on my iPad--and I was delighted to find it on Amazon. You, in essense, build a personalized magazine.

The one star reviews complain about the app not working on their devices, including a Kindle Fire. Perhaps there has been an upgrade since it was added to the Appstore; it installed and opened perfectly on my Kindle Fire and my Samsung Galaxy S2.

When you first install the device, you are asked to "Build Your Zite"--Choose your interests from a list. You can work down the list, tapping on items which are then checked. Tap again to uncheck. You can also search for additional interests not listed by tapping on the magnifying glass in the upper right hand corner. Tap on the item in the search results and it will be added to your interests. (Zite cheers you on at the bottom of the screen, encouraging you to "don't be shy, pick one more!" and "Great choices."  Tap on Done.

You are then optionally allowed to create a Zite profile. You can "skip" this in the lower right hand corner. I had already created a profile; I have this on my iPad. Having a profile allows you to have the same interests across devices, or if you have to re-install the app.

Once you have Zite up and running, you'll see a list of stories with summaries that match your selection. These could come from news sources or blogs. Tap on the story to read that selection.

On the selection, you can give it a thumbs up (more like this) or thumbs down (not so much) or share. You can email, add to facebook, or send to other apps on your device. You can also tap on the menu option in the lower right hand corner of the app (three stacked blocks) to change the text size, block the source completely, or view as a webpage using Zite's browser. < Unfortunately, this does not give you the link....but you can get a Zite shortened version" of the link by sending via email. 9 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mahjong Artifacts* 
Originally $2.99



This is a very popular story version of Mahjong Solitaire. I think it was a previous FAOTD.

From the product page

Travel through exotic locales and explore innovative gameplay twists in Mahjong Artifacts Free. This app features three mahjong game modes in one. Story Mode features an epic quest for lost relics, Classic Mode provides standard mahjong with customizable layouts, and Endless Mode will keep you playing for hours with a never-ending tower of game pieces. 1836 of 2055 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Yes, it was on December 26.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Yes, I got that one and I really like it. Haven't played it in a while and it's time to get back to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Toca Hair Salon 2* 
Originally $2.99



From the product page:

In this kid-friendly, super-creative app, you get to run your very own hair salon, with six fun characters to choose from. Cut, colour and style any way you want, using lots of different tools - from a simple comb and scissors to a curling iron and a straightener. Trim mustaches, spray mohawks bright pink and give someone the curls they've always wanted!

Whoops - did you accidentally snip off too much hair? Make things right with our special tonic G.R.O.W. and then top it all off with hats, glasses and other fun accessories. Once you and your customer are happy with the way they look, don't forget to take them to the camera booth for a snapshot!

Relatively few one-star reviews; most complaon that the app doesn't work for them. Don't have my Fire with me in Ireland, so I can't test, but at least it's free. 448 of 520 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GD loves this one! She keeps it on my favorites page.


----------



## Toby

Looks like fun. I cut my own hair.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Looks like fun. I cut my own hair.


Just came back from Great Clips.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flick Golf* 
Originally $0.99



Today's app is a golfing game where you flick the ball and try to get a hole in one. It doesn't really have much to do with real golf....

The one-star reviews indicate that, since an update in July, I think, they had problems installing; one review specifically mentioned problems with a Fire HD. I don't have my Fire with me so can't test. It did install and run fine on my Samsung S2.

From the product page:

No clubs. No rules. Just flick, spin and curve your shots to try and sink that perfect hole in one. Watch out for the usual hazards: bunkers, trees, sand... and of course the wind!

We've added our trademark spin control, created the most beautiful hole-in-one courses around and what you have is the most addictive Golf game ever! It's not that easy, just madly addictive.

TAKE THE CHALLENGE! Think you can master the wind and bounce to sink that ultimate hole in one? Many have tried, and failed, but remember - Practice makes perfect!

140 of 157 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pocket Informant* 
Originally $9.99



This is a calendar app that was the free app of the day in December 2011. It has a lot of one stars from its initial release for not synching with Google because the original Fire did not have a native calendar app. There are reports of crashes in January 2013, but few recent one-stars. 167 of 372 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Pocket Informant a very nice app.  I had gotten it as a FAotD back when I got the Orig. Fire.  When the 8.9 HD first came out I installed it on there but it crashed every time so I uninstalled.  I meant to check back to see if it was fixed but never got around to it, and so today I tried again and it seems to work fine so far.  The interface has been upgraded too, so I'm glad to have it on my 8.9 now. Sorry for getting here so late in the day, but if there is still time when you see this, I recommend grabbing this one as a FAotD since it is expensive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dragle!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pocket Rally* 
Originally $0.99



A racing car game. Not overly well reviewed (in either rankings or number of reviews), and the one five-star review appears to be by the developer or someone close. Though no one-star reviews as yet, so the game must have some merit. If you like this kind of game, you may want to pick it up to benefit from any updates.

Some reviewers comment on the lack of easily found instructions and on a bug in the game.

I'm on the road and can't test out a KBAAD, but if anyone has a favorite free app, please post it here!

From the product page:

Pocket Rally is an attempt to combine the best of both old school rally racing games and smart device experiences. Stunning visual graphics, realistic yet fun to drive car physics, all in the palm of your hand. Take the rally racing anytime, anywhere with you!

2 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Today's Free App of the Day:



Product Description: Enhance your music listening experience. Make it your Android sounds like never before. Music Volume EQ is a volume slider with live music stereo led VU meter and five band Equalizer with Bass Boost and Virtualizer effects. Improve sound quality on your Android device and get live readings of your current music volume level. Use with headphones for best results. Works with most Music players such as: * Android Music Player * Winamp * Google Music * MixZing and more Installation and usage: * Long press on home screen to add Music Volume EQ widget. * Put headphones * Turn on the music player and play your music * Press Music Volume EQ widget and adjust sound level and frequency.

Regularly $3.99. Reviews are mixed, but overall positive at 3.6 average. You can 'test drive' it if you like.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Has anyone tried the Free TV channel apps like The History Channel? I downloaded that today, but couldn't get past the ad. One of the reviews said that there's a sign-up form but you don't really have to sign up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie, I have free TV apps on my iPad, but not on the Fire. I don't use them much. It does seem to me that on my iPad, to watch programming that's not actually available on their website, it asks for my provider... If it's website available content, I'm not sure.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Elemental Defender Full* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

Fast paced "defense" style game.

Control archers and cast powerful spells to defend village from hordes of attacking monsters. 
Earn points for defeating waves of enemies, compete with people around the world and compare your scores with friends on Facebook. 
Unlock achievements for defeating multiple types of attackers: melee, ranged, flying, summoners... 
Upgrade strength & speed of archers, hire additional archers to help you, learn magic and cast power spells by drawing them on screen.

Additionally: unique multiplayer modes - play against your friends on a single device and online!

0nly one review to date, doesn't seem to be by the developer... Sounds like a tower defense game? If you like thise kinds of games, it may be worth a try. I'd wait, perhaps until a few reviews roll in from the FAOTD.

Betsy 1 of 1 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## mark1529

no more free apps of the day  everybody ok


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gah!  Betsy's on vacation and I've been busy the last couple of days. . . .sorry!  Feel free to go find it and post here yourself. . . . I should be able to get back to it on Monday -- also away from home now so limited connection.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

88 out of 119 reviews are four stars and above.

Spiders are back!! More evil, creepy and greedy than ever... what will they be up to this time?

Peace at the tiny world is being threatened. Bad guys have returned and they seem to have new allies.
The bugs need your help to fight back! Sharpen those scisors and put your hands to work in this new adventure where things may be not what they look like.
Be ready, and think carefully...
Which side are you gonna take??

Join this amazing second adventure and defy your limits!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie!

We've been leaving the hotel room about the time the Daily Deals/Free apps are announced, and I haven't been checking in the evening.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Gertie!
> 
> We've been leaving the hotel room about the time the Daily Deals/Free apps are announced, and I haven't been checking in the evening.
> 
> Betsy


No problem. I'll do it tomorrow if I remember. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQMUA3Yo/?tag=kb8-20* 
Originally $0.99

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQMUA3Yo/?tag=kb8-20

This is apparently a violent shoot-em-up stick figure game, not suitable for young kids despite the stick figures, at least according to some reviewers.

Late reviews indicate it hanging up on some devices. I tried it on my Samsung Galaxy SII and it didn't hang up on me...but I didn't enjoy the game that much either. Not my type of game. 77 of 103 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The FAOTD is back from vacation!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Space Battleships 3D* 
Originally $0.99



This is a shoot-em-up game. Not very good reviews, mostly complaining about a buggy product. Six of eleven reviews are two stars and below, no five star reviews. 3 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: PBA® Bowling Challenge.



This is a bowling game where you play against the pros. 449 of 558 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Welcome back, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Chopper Mike* 
Originally $1.99



This is a helicopter flying game. One of the reviews complains about the controls on the Kindle Fire, and the product page talks about needed a more powerful processor, at least a Galaxy S2. I haven't tried it, hopefully one of our members will and will report in. The reviews seem to be authentic.

From the product page:

Chopper Mike is a charming, fast-paced, arcade helicopter time trial game featuring super smooth graphics and amazing controls.

Fly through 3 difficulty modes and 48 levels, picking up gems, avoiding collisions, and landing as quickly as you can! Skillful play will be rewarded with mysterious bonus aircraft!

Complete the levels, beat the target times, then replay to beat your best times!

6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Me too. Welcome back Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Toby!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Backgammon* 
Originally $1.99



Wow, I haven't played backgammon in years. This is a well reviewed app except that some reviews from last year say that playing against the computer is heavily weighted for the computer. I played one game, I did lose, but it seemed to work well. 72 of 94 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

On this game, you can set the difficulty level.    There is a trick to winning with this app.  Watch how the computer plays.  I have not found it weighted toward the computer.


----------



## Dragle

I got the app and won the first game, with difficulty level at 1. A weird thing it did was when all our tokens were past each other and it could start moving its pieces off the board (can't remember what you call that), it wouldn't do it for a while--for example it rolled a 4 and a 5, and moved pieces from the 6 spot to the 1 and 2 spots instead of moving a 4 and a 5 off the board, like it was trying to be easy on me, even though I had half my pieces off the board by then.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm  one and one against the computer.  There's a note in the app responding to the weighting complaints and an option to allow you to use real-word dice.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Dragle said:


> I got the app and won the first game, with difficulty level at 1. A weird thing it did was when all our tokens were past each other and it could start moving its pieces off the board (can't remember what you call that), it wouldn't do it for a while--for example it rolled a 4 and a 5, and moved pieces from the 6 spot to the 1 and 2 spots instead of moving a 4 and a 5 off the board, like it was trying to be easy on me, even though I had half my pieces off the board by then.


Shhhh. That is one of two things the computer does. It also generally moves farthest to nearest on every roll.
That is in the programming as to its moves.


----------



## alicepattinson

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gertie, I have free TV apps on my iPad, but not on the Fire. I don't use them much. It does seem to me that on my iPad, to watch programming that's not actually available on their website, it asks for my provider... If it's website available content, I'm not sure.
> 
> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Elemental Defender Full*
> Originally $0.99


Is this game like a Tower defense?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

alicepattinson said:


> Is this game like a Tower defense?


That was my impression of it from reading the product page. You can click on the image to go to the product page and read more, Alice. Note that it's no longer free, though.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Atlantis Sky Patrol (Full)* 
Originally $1.99



I bought this app in 2012 on sale for $0.99 and like it quite a bit. If you're familiar with "Zuma" type games, you know how to play this one. You have a snake of beads moving towards a hole; your goal is to clear all of the beads before the snake disappears into the hole. You clear the beads by creating a "match 3 or more" of beads by shooting the right color of bead into the snake at the right place. When you match three or more beads of the same color, they disappear. You also get powerups that will allow you to clear large groups of unrelated beads. 22 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Color Sheep* 
Originally $1.99



The reviews indicate though the icon has a high "cute" factor, it's not really for young kids. I think kids who are good at quick arcade style games would be able to handle it. There's not much storyline, though. I played a couple rounds, not long enough to get any of the powerups. I'll play with it some more to see if I can get a higher score. On a tablet, it benefits from being on a surface for tapping the buttons.

From the product page:

Hordes of vicious wolves have emerged from the mouth of Wolfcano to steal life and color from the world. Now the Knight of Light, Sir Woolson, must ready his color-changing fleece and magical powers as the last defense against the darkness!

Color Sheep is a fast-paced arcade game in which players change Woolson's color to match oncoming wolves by mixing different intensities of red, green, and blue light. An intuitive swipe-based interface makes forming combos a breeze. When Woolson is charged, tap him to release an incinerating laser blast! Magical items dropped by enemies summon fantastical nature spells to protect Woolson and smite the evil lupine invaders. With adaptive difficulty, over twenty color combinations to master, and Facebook integrated leaderboards, Color Sheep is easy to learn but hard to put down!

Note: Color Sheep requires players to perceive a wide range of colors and is not recommended for those with color blindness. 8 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word to Word Seasons - Fun and addictive word association* 
Originally $0.49



This is a word association game based around four seasons, Halloween, Christmas, Valentines and Easter. You are given two lists of words and must try to pair them up. The connection between some of the words is kind of tenuous and sometimes multiple words seem to match. You can undo individual pairings or reset the whole game. It can be challenging. An Internet connection is required to play this game. 31 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: CrossMe Color* 
Originally $4.95



I got this as the Free App of the Day on Aug 24, 2012. You use logic to uncover spaces to form a design. Some of the one star reviews are concerned with permissions, but the permissions seem minimal to me.

You get 22 20 coins for downloading this app today. 394 of 454 reviews are four stars and above.

There are five other "Puzzle and Trivia Hits" available as FAOTD (you can see the link in the App Store on your device):

    

You get 22 20 coins for every app you "buy." I had all but two of these, but I did get the additional 44 40 coins for those two. They're pretty good apps.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So here's my theory:

Even if you're not sure that you will ever really _use_ these apps, getting free coins is probably worth the time it takes to download. Then maybe someday when there's an app you want that costs something, you'll be able to get it at a discount. 

I actually had all but two as well. . . . . (but I thought it said you got 20 coins, not 22.)

(Where do you go to find out how many you have? I think you have to be on the Fire, yes?)


----------



## sebat

Ann in Arlington said:


> So here's my theory:
> 
> Even if you're not sure that you will ever really _use_ these apps, getting free coins is probably worth the time it takes to download. Then maybe someday when there's an app you want that costs something, you'll be able to get it at a discount.
> 
> I actually had all but two as well. . . . . (but I thought it said you got 20 coins, not 22.)
> 
> (Where do you go to find out how many you have? I think you have to be on the Fire, yes?)


I received 20 per app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry, little sleep and no coffee...


Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Hey, I only got 20 coins each. Hmmphhh.

I already had two of these.


----------



## cinisajoy

Picked up 4 of them.  Had the other 2.
Ann,
They show up on the App page when you go to buy an app.  Took less than 3 minutes to get the credits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Hey, I only got 20 coins each. Hmmphhh.
> 
> I already had two of these.


Operator error. 20 coins is right. It's so hard to get good help!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Operator error. 20 coins is right. It's so hard to get good help!
> 
> Betsy


Well, yanno, you should go easy on her. First mistake and all that.


----------



## BTackitt

I already had all but 1.. now I have it. My mom loves the Cubistry one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well, yanno, you should go easy on her. First mistake and all that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cinisajoy said:


> They show up on the App page when you go to buy an app. Took less than 3 minutes to get the credits.


Gotcha! I didn't see it because I was only looking on pages for apps I already owned.

Interesting, though, you can't pay with the coins you have and use money for the rest. . . .if you don't have enough coins to buy it, you can't use coins. You can BUY more coins -- I guess that's the same as a GC except a GC is good for anything. I suppose the coins can be used 'in app' as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Gotcha! I didn't see it because I was only looking on pages for apps I already owned.
> 
> Interesting, though, you can't pay with the coins you have and use money for the rest. . . .if you don't have enough coins to buy it, you can't use coins. You can BUY more coins -- I guess that's the same as a GC except a GC is good for anything. I suppose the coins can be used 'in app' as well.


The coins are a good deal. Nicely discounted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The coins are a good deal. Nicely discounted.


Really? They say they're worth a penny each. Do you get a discount for buying in bulk? I guess if you do a lot with apps, that would be good. I don't, really, but, who knows? I might sometime find something I want to actually pay for. 

My concern, though, is that if I paid for coins, I'd never actually use them. . . or the things I bought would never equal exactly to how many coins so I'd either have coins left over or would have to buy more -- and more than I wanted.

So I don't mind getting them COMPLETELY FREE -- by 'buying' a free app, but see no need to actually pay real money. That's just me, of course. YMMV as they say.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? They say they're worth a penny each. Do you get a discount for buying in bulk? I guess if you do a lot with apps, that would be good. I don't, really, but, who knows? I might sometime find something I want to actually pay for.
> 
> My concern, though, is that if I paid for coins, I'd never actually use them. . . or the things I bought would never equal exactly to how many coins so I'd either have coins left over or would have to buy more -- and more than I wanted.
> 
> So I don't mind getting them COMPLETELY FREE -- by 'buying' a free app, but see no need to actually pay real money. That's just me, of course. YMMV as they say.


You can buy the coins in bulk. I didn't buy a lot because I have the same fears as you, but I did get (I think) 25 coins.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I only had 2 of them & was just going to just get 1 app, but what you said about getting the coins, makes sense. So, I got all of apps that I didn't have already. I could always delete the aps later.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And remember, you can delete apps from the Cloud, too, so you won't see them.  But if you ever change your mind, you won't have to rebuy them; Amazon knows you own them and you'll get "download" instead of "buy" if you choose the app in the App store from your device.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I had all but two, got those.  Also had bought the app of the day when it was free , same day Betsy bought it.  BUT.. that is now $4.95 even though it isn't midnight yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: ZOOKEEPER DX* 
Originally $0.99



This was the App of the Day on Nov 28, 2012.

Here is my review at the time:



Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, this has ok reviews...14 of 19 reviews are four stars and above. It's a retro looking Bejeweled type game. What's with all the retro games? The graphics aren't spectacular but game play is good and there's a wrinkle as you have target goals for each animal you match up. Works well on my Fire 4G.


A second look:

Note that I think this is a Japanese game that has been translated. At least I hope it is, since some of the English sentences don't read quite right.

There are three ways to play: 
Normal match 3; 
Zookeeper Battle--online battle with global players; 
Tokoton--Catch 100 animals and advance to next stage. 
The Zookeeper Battle apparently requires a download of a separate app. Tapping that mode takes one back to the App Store and the Zookeeper Battle app, which is free.

You are given a goal for the number of tiles to clear of each type. The goal, which seems to be the same for each type, at least in the lower levels, goes up by one with each level. There is a timer bar at the bottom that bumps up with each match and goes down as you delay between matches. It goes down faster as the game progresses! If you run out of time, there's a "Retry," but you start over at level 1, not at the last level you were on..

Some of the reviews complain about the poor graphics. (And I said they weren't spectacular last November.) Actually, I'd say that the quality of the graphics on my HD8.9 are quite good; but the style is reminiscent of the 8-bit graphics, so it has a very retro look. But the pieces and videos are quite well rendered.

You can turn of the sounds completely, or adjust the volume of the background music (BGM) or sound effects (SE) individually, either from the start menu or the pause menu.

There is a "How to Play" that says, in total: "Catch more animals than target and beat all stages."

If you run out of time and the game ends, there are cute graphics of a judge telling the zookeeper stuff. One was "Don't neglect your duty." Another "fail" graphic had the judge telling me I was missing something...and the latest one said "You'll never be good enough

There was another cute little graphic between levels six and seven, so I expect others as I play.

You can pause a game in progress, but if you quit, you start over at level 1, you can't save your progress. To resume a paused game, tap the "pause" button again.

The only "power-up" I've encountered so far is a little spinning icon. When you tap on that, all the instances of the tile that is up when you tap it are cleared. 82 of 124 reviews are four stars and above.

All in all, I'd give it four stars; the imperfect English and the a bit-too-simple "how to play" keep it from five stars for me.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for letting me know, Betsy. I did not know that.  There was 1 time that I regretted not getting an app. It was  a printer app, free, listed here about a month or so ago, me thinks. I didn't get it while it was free because of the permissions listed for the app. Made me nervous. After, I decided that I should have gotten it, since it was free. I'm more likely to get a free app now, if I can delete it from the cloud & redownload it again later & the app's still free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Table Tennis 3D* 
Originally $0.99



This is a virtual table tennis game. Ping pong, as the home game is called. However, the one star reviews cite privacy issues AND game play. So we have a KBAAD.*

6 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Car Maintenance Reminder Lite.



This is a routine car maintenance and fuel log and reminder. It is the lite version, so you can only add one car. However, I liked it well enough to upgrade to the Pro version for $2.99 (or 299 coins) as we have multiple cars.

You enter your car's name, make and daily mileage. I entered Miata as the name, picked Mazda off the list presented. If you have a car not on the list, such as my Austin Mini Cooper, you can add "Not Specified." It would be nice to be able to add makes to the list.

I left the daily mileage at the default 15 miles a day (You can choose between 0 and 1000. It increments by 1 mile up to 20, then by 10 miles up to 100. And so on. If you are driving a thousand miles a day, oh, my!) The daily mileage is used to estimate when the next service is due for reminders. The car shows up as a tab along the top with the manufacturer's logo. If you have the pro version, a tab for each car will show along the top. Save your entry.

You then enter the current mileage on the odometer. You can update the mileage. This is a single entry at any one time.

The default is to show maintenace records. If you want to switch to recording fuel mileage, tap on the "Show MPG tab in the upper left. To go back to Maintenance, tap on the "Show Maint"

You can then add notes about the car such as optimal tire pressure, engine oil type, or other notes. There is a single note area.

You then add maintenance.. You can add your last service for various items, as well as the odometer reading and date when they were done:

Oil change,
state inspection
tire rotation
wheel alighment
engine air filter
cabin air filter
windshield wiper
transmission fluid
radiator coolant
brake fluid
spark plugs
front brake pad
rear brake
power steering fluid
timing belt
battery

The various maintenance activities come with set intervals, such as 4 years and/or 60,000 miles for the timing belt. But you can change that by tapping on the little gear in the upper right of each activity.

You can also add custom maintenance tasks to cover items that you do routinely that aren't listed.

To add fuel records, tap on the "Show MPG." Tap on "Add Fill Up Record" on the right. You must enter the date, the odometer, and the volume (amount) of gas purchased. You can optionally enter the price or the total purchase (either enter price or total purchase, the app will calculate the other item), the octane (gas type) and a note, such as where you bought the gas (Atlanta, Fredericksburg, etc.). You can check "partial fill up" and "forgot to log last fill up." Save the record. To edit or delete the record, tap on it.

Once you've got a fuel record, when you enter the next fuel record, the app will guestimate the mileage based on your daily mileage since the last entry.

Once you have entered a record or preferably two, you can view various graphs about your fuel use. Tap on a graph to enlarge it and again to go back to all the graphs. You can view fuel statistics such as fuel economy, fuel consumption, drive dist per day, drive dist per fill up, days between fill up, volume per fill up, price, cost per fill up, per mile, per day, month or year. You can also toggle between using the last three months of data or all the records.

The app works in landscape or portrait mode and can be used in airplane mode.

12 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: FlipPix Art - Simple Pleasures* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of those logic games also known as "nannograms" where you use logic to fill in squares on a grid to form a picture. It's got a good tutorial and help info. A little twist is that the items you uncover are added to a photo. You can play grids of 5x5, 10x10 and 15x15.

Default is to have errors marked permanently with big red x's. Yikes! But you can also select "Ignore Errors" under Options. You can adjust the sound in the Options, too. You can set it up for multiple players. Playable in airplane mode. Plays in landscape mode and will flip when turned 180 degrees. No one-star reviews and one two-star review didn't like it and complained about data collection, though it only has one permission. Untimed.

I like it, it's attractive and I like the fact that you can mark squares that are definitely empty by breaking them with a hammer.

139 of 145 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Joining Hands 2* 
Originally $2.99



This is a sequel to Joining Hands, which was a FAOTD not long ago. I played the original and it was a cute game. People who played the prior game comment that this one is even better.

From the product page:

A charming sequel to the handtastic puzzle game hit Joining Hands!

On a starry night, the adorable little Peablins are woken up by a blazing ball of fire crashing into the far corner of Whispering Woods. What could it be? Join the Peablins, solve sweet puzzles and find out!

Joining Hands 2 is intuitive and easy to play; drag and drop the Peablins so that everyone is holding hands. The level of challenge increases as the Peablins get more hands and new types of Peablins are introduced. Try to collect all the stars from each level too! 11 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flick Soccer* 
Originally $0.99



A "kick the ball in the goal" game. From the product page:

Use Flick Soccer's unique 'after-touch' ball control to try and hit the target like a real Pro.

Only Flick Soccer gives you this level of complete control and pinpoint accuracy.

Featuring 5 modes of play, gorgeous graphics and an intelligent goalkeeper, Flick Soccer really is one of a kind.

Features 
* Full Fat Flick Controls mean everyone can play!  
* Shoot for insane scores in Quickshot mode, it's you vs the keeper.
* Take it to the limit in Endurance mode, set piece action with bonus items!
* Try out Challenge mode for the ultimate skill contest.
* Have you got the accuracy to hit the bar? Find out in Crossbar mode.
* Smash It! breaking glass panels against the clock.  
* Unbelievably accurate flick controls for stunning top-corner shots.
* The most realistic goalkeeper on the Amazon AppStore.
* Interactive defenders will jump and react to shots.
* Gorgeous visuals and immersive sound

This season there will be a new champion walking away with the title!

The one one-star review talks about excessive ads between goals. One two star review says it's ok but repetitive. 8 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: My Weekly Budget - MyWB* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

My Weekly Budget® (MyWB) lets you focus on a simple spending target for the current week. Focusing week-by-week on keeping within a spending target helps you meet your budget, and saves you money over time. When using MyWB consistently, it is easy to stay within your means because you are being updated on your spending each time you buy something.

This App is easy to use and easy to understand. It is SIMPLE but powerful. First, set yourself a weekly budget target. Then enter your spending with a uniquely simple, straight forward interface and instantly see whether you are meeting your budget. MyWB also shows you how much of your set budget you have at any given day of the week. The goal of this App is to help you control your spending with minimal effort.

The App is flexible enough to allow you to customize features to match your needs. There is also a quick and easy way to flick through your spending patterns from previous weeks - so you can get a clear view of where you have been spending your money.

At the end of each week, a brief summary for the week is presented showing how well (or badly?!) you have done against your target. Any money not spent may be carried over to the next week, so you can reward yourself with higher spending next week! Any money you received (birthday presents, cash-back on a pair of shoes you returned etc.) may also be added to your current week's spending plan if you choose.

Only a few reviews so far, but they all seem to be legit. I haven't tried this yet, but I did get it. 3 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Granny Smith* 
Originally $1.99



OK, a granny with bug eyes and big teeth. That's not right. But on to the app itself.

This is a physics based game platform game. Granny and an apple thief skate through the countryside trying to grab coins and apples. Your goal is to gather as many coins and apples as you can and to beat the apple thief to the finish line.

You can jump over obstacles or use granny's cane to grab overhead rails to travel on (starting in level 2). When you come to something you need to jump over, you press the jump button or the cane button. But, unlike most other platform games, when you release is important. You want Granny to land on her feet. If she lands on her feet, you get points. The better she lands, the more points you get, and a perfect landing will be rewarded. She will occasionally land on her head or back, but will get up and continue on her own in most cases. I crashed Granny through a barn and she kept on keepin' on. If she fails to make a jump and falls into a hole, canyon or crevice, you'll have to replay the level. Sometimes you need to jump to reach a rail with the cane, so timing is important.

After you finish a level, the level is replayed as a vintage sepia-toned movie. The movie (of your highest score for that level, apparently) is saved and can be replayed at will by tapping on the level.

I like that you can play levels as "normal" or "hard." I haven't tried "hard" yet. I think I would play through at "normal" and then try playing through at "hard." You can pay 200 coins to skip a level. Clearing a level unlocks the next level to play or pay.

You get scored from 1-3 apples depending on how well you do on a level. Even if you don't actually beat the thief to the finish line, you can clear a level. Tap twice on the video (once to claim your medal if earned, the other to end the video) to return to the map. The number of apples you've earned on each level are shown on the map.

You can use the coins you've earned to buy power ups in the Tool Shed. I haven't figured out what they do yet, but they are a helmet, a banana peel and a base ball. You get five at a time for 20, 40 or 60 coins respectively.

Playable in airplane mode.

Despite granny's big eyes and buck teeth (yes, in the game she actually has buck teeth), the graphics are beautiful. I really like this game. Five stars from me. No one-star reviews so far; the lowest was a three-star review. 16 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Azkend* 
Originally $2.99



This is a match three game in an adventure setting. Overall good reviews. Some one-star reviews had problems with it on their Kindle Fires; some five-star reviews said it ran fine on their Kindle Fires. I picked it up but can't test as I traded my Fire HD in to Amazon. 21 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Azkend*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a match three game in an adventure setting. Overall good reviews. Some one-star reviews had problems with it on their Kindle Fires; some five-star reviews said it ran fine on their Kindle Fires. I picked it up but can't test as I traded my Fire HD in to Amazon. 21 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


It worked fine on my Fire. Just tested it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Journey into the Wilderness* 
Originally $1.99



A hidden object game. I can't test as I've traded in my Fire, however, the only one star reviews are several months old. One complains that the game wouldn't work on their device but doesn't say which device. Some reviews say it's not hard enough, others say it is challenging. Free today, so try it out for yourself if you like hidden object games! 53 of 76 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I like HOGs but only if they have a story with them. Not enough good ones like that around.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Spite and Malice* 
Originally $1.99



This is a UNO-style card game. Unfortunately, the recent one-star reviews all cite a lot of adware in the app. I can't recommend it based on the consistent one-star reviews. And so we have a KBAAD*. 38 of 61 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Spades.



This is a well reviewed game of Spades. Amazon reviewer Julie Chapko says "I love the layout. I love the options for changing so much of the visual aspect of the game. I got a kick out of choosing my opponents and then naming them. I play this often as it is really fun." 74 of 87 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The CATch!* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Temple Run variation involving cats and, for some reason, crows. Unfortunately, the mostly one and two-star reviews talk about adware being included and poor gameplay.

3 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So there is a KBAAD*: Prehistoric Park.



This is a very well reviewed game where you build an amusement park for prehistoric people. I apologize for the bug eyes and teeth.

From the product page:

Prehistoric Park is a free theme park building simulator that will show you a whole new angle of the prehistoric life. Take up the call of the primeval past and enter the world of crazy prehistoric rides, attractions and roller coasters! Turn a boring caveman's life into a wonderful never-ending holiday! Build an incredible theme park and become an amusement tycoon of the Stone Age!
PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. On Kindle Fire, you can configure parental controls from the device Settings menu, and then selecting Parental Controls. On Android devices, you can configure in-app purchasing parental controls from the settings menu within the Amazon Appstore.

1783 of 1911 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Annalog

When I selected "Get now with 1-Click" for Prehistoric Park, I received the warning that it was not compatible with my original Fire. I purchased it anyway.


----------



## cinisajoy

Annalog said:


> When I selected "Get now with 1-Click" for Prehistoric Park, I received the warning that it was not compatible with my original Fire. I purchased it anyway.


I got the same message.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm....  I specified a search for apps that were compatible with ALL the Fires, sorry.  Off to check...

EDIT:  It used to say on the right side, under the "Buy" button, which of my devices an app is valid for.  I'm not seeing that now.  There also seem to be separate stores now for Kindle Fires and non Fires... more research needed!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, my compatibility check is back...

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Weather Ex* 
Originally $1.99



This is a weather app which uses data from the Weather Underground. However, the reviews today are almost unanimously negative, citing advertising and privacy concerns. So, there's a KBAAD (in addition to the actual Weather Underground app shown below, which is not compatible with the original Fire). 


6 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: AccuWeather.



I use this one a lot, it has a great range of services and can be upgraded to a Pro version for 2.99. I'm sure other members will chime in with their favorites (free, please!) 5411 of 6429 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I use the AccuWeather one as well. The underground weather app says you can buy things from this app using real money. What would you be even buying on a weather app?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> I use the AccuWeather one as well. The underground weather app says you can buy things from this app using real money. What would you be even buying on a weather app?


I'd have to look at it--some apps have additional components that you can add.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Supermarket Management* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of those time management games--the main character manages a supermarket.

From the product page:
Help Kate climb her way to the top and become Supermarket Manager! Fresh out of college, a job has fallen into Kate`s lap and now she needs your help to succeed. Keep your customers happy as you manage a supermarket in this mile-a-minute Time Management game. Purchase upgrades and hire co-workers to make your store run more efficiently and increase profits. Open new shops and make it to the top of the corporate ladder!
- 49 challenging levels
- 4 different shops
- More than 13 upgrades for your shop and your character
- 9 sale mini-games
- 3 assistants to hire
- 3 more special-task counters to purchase and upgrade
---

Only one one-star review. A couple of three-star reviews mention problems after level four. Some complain about having to deal with a union rep at one level. Several compare it to Supermarket Mania.

70 of 96 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Supermarket Mania Free.



This is the other supermarket time management game, by the same company, that Supermarket Management was compared to. This is the free version. There is also a paid version Supermarket Mania that is currently on sale for $0.99, normally $1.99. And Supermarket Mania 2 also has a free version Supermarket Mania 2 Free and also a paid version Supermarket Mania 2 on sale for $0.99, regularly $1.99.

From the product page for Supermarket Mania (Free):
Supermarket Mania® is highly addictive casual time management game with millions of players. Running a grocery store can be a lot of fun! Help Nikki keep five stores stocked to the rafters with the provisions customers want, and show your adversary what a little hometown pluck can do!
The game features:
• 50 Levels in Story Mode
• Endless Shift Mode with Global Leader Board and extra bonuses
• Five Shops
• Seven types of customers
• Over a dozen products to sell
• Over 20 accessories and upgrades for your shop
• Hours of fun!

PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. You can configure parental controls for in-app purchases, which will require your Amazon account password or a 4-digit PIN, by going to the Settings menu from within the Amazon Appstore. 
---
179 of 213 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Unolingo Series 2* 
Originally $4.99



A well reviewed word game!

From the product page:

Every Unolingo puzzle is a 10 x 10 crossword without clues and 26 empty squares that require the precise placement of each letter in the alphabet. Select from your choice of four difficulty levels and use your word knowledge, reasoning, and deduction skills to complete the puzzle.
---

You are given a partially filled in crossword grid and the 26 letters of the alphabet a-z. Using the letters already in place, you place the 26 letters to form words. Tap the empty space on the grid, then the letter. Tap the grid again to erase the letter placed. As long as the letter is highlighted, you can change the letter, too. There are hints and an audit button which will check if your letters are correct, and turn the ones that aren't red. There is also a hint button that will give you the correct letter for the selected square. Either option gives you a time penalty as the time to solve is tracked.

There are four levels that you can play. Once you play a puzzle, you can reset it and play again, but it doesn't change your time in the statistics.

In the settings, you can hide completed puzzles, hide the timer, change the colors for hints.

You can unlock additional games by sharing it with friends on Facebook, but there 160 puzzles you can play across the levels without doing that. The harder levels still place the 26 letters, but there are fewer words to place them in. 20 of 26 reviews are four stars and above.

I liked this game and it played easily on my Samsung Galaxy 2.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## alicepattinson

Annalog said:


> When I selected "Get now with 1-Click" for Prehistoric Park, I received the warning that it was not compatible with my original Fire. I purchased it anyway.


Yay! me too i received this type of warning so I didnt purchase it. waa. hahaha


----------



## Meemo

I checked to see if Unolingo was available for iOS since I love word puzzles and I got it free there. Will get it for the Fire as well and see how they compare, good game!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> I checked to see if Unolingo was available for iOS since I love word puzzles and I got it free there. Will get it for the Fire as well and see how they compare, good game!


Thanks, Meemo, I've been meaning to check. *Off to download*

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: XnRetro Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is a basic photo editing app. It's actually very nice and easy to use for what it does. It lets you select from photos already on your device or take a picture if your device has a camera.

You can crop photos with a variety of presets or a user defined crop. You can adjust brightness, contrast and intensity of color. There are also a lot of presets to do that. You can set vignetting, add lighting effects and a frame. One review complains about the inability to add text, which is correct, and probably the only flaw. I agree that text would be good, but it's also a very easy app to use and perhaps, if you don't already have an app like this that you're comfortable with, a good addition (and perhaps text will be added in a future upgrade). Usable in airplane mode.

Even though the above app is a nice addition to your library, I thought I'd add one of my favorite photo apps... 6 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Picasso - Draw! Paint! Doodle!.



This is one of my favorites of the photo apps I've collected.

It's also fun for kids to use to decorate their photos.

From the product page:
Product Features
Push menu to get Load, Save, Share Options
5 Undos including undo of Background color change (3 for Kindle 8.9HD)
Load your own Photo from Gallery
Try our fun Random and Glow Mode! Use them together for double the fun! (Best with black background)
Fun to use and easy to master
Share your Masterpiece using Facebook, Tweeter, Email, and more (requires those application to be installed on your device)

419 of 521 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

EDITED as I've now played it. 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Quest 6: Spooky Decay* 
Originally $1.99



A hidden object game with an adventure quest. Not many reviews, and a couple of the five-star reviews may be by the developer, but the presence of five-star reviews by more than one top 500 reviewers reassures me. The graphics, music and game play are cited by the reviewers.

From the landing page, you select your level (only one is available at first) and either Kids Mode or Adventure Mode.

In Kids mode, you, as it says, "Find the hidden objects as fast as you can and HAVE FUN!!!"

In Adventure mode, you are given the choice to play one of three quests. Apparently you earn a star for each quest you play. There is also a bonus quest.

Then, within the first quest, you can pick the way you complete the quest:
• Classic object quest-find all of the pedestal objects in the scene. Using hints or being too slow to find them will cost you valuable points.
• Silhouette Search - Can you find all of the pedestal objects in the scene by only knowing their shape.
• Object words hunt - This traditional quest presents you with the name of the object on a sign post...not the picture of it.

The reference to pedestal objects means that the first objects you search for are on pedestals. As you find objects, they disappear and others take their place. When there are no more additional objects, the pedestal disappears. Some objects were actually behind the pedestals and were only revealed when the pedestal disappeared.

You can (on a 7" tablet, anyway), move the scene a bit side-to-side, but you can't zoom in.

On the second quest, you replay the same scene with different options. The choices given to complete the quest were:
• De-scrambler search - Can you decipher the well scrambled name of the hidden quest object? This one can be really tough so try to be fast for a higher score.
• Search in the fog--can you find all of the hidden objects through the dense fog that has rolled in?
• Hangman - Decipher the object clue one letter at a time. Select a panel to reveal the letter (when the hint is ready). Fewer letters earns a higher score.

I tried Hangman quest. You get a set of blank tiles that reveal themselves one at time but you can also choose a tile to reveal (uses a hint). You get bonus points for finding the object before all the letters are reviewed, but you can still look for the object after all the letters are revealed.

The scramble quest gives you little signposts with the words scrambled. Hitting the hint will descramble the word.

There are also odd little objects that you can click on, like moths and saber tooth tiger teeth, that you collect along the way.

Presumably the third quest gives additional ways to play.

If you find all the objects with hints, you'll get a gold star. If you find all the objects without hints (and you can replay), you get a purple crystal star.

This is a well designed game with plenty of wrinkles and difficulty. I didn't find a help screen, however. There's nothing I could find to tell you to look for the odd little objects, like the mosth and the tooth.

Can't wait to try this on my 8.9HDX that's coming next month! 16 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Definitely getting this one. Should be fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for the hint about moving the screen from side to side. 

I struggled with it for a while and then realized the reason I had a hard time finding things was that I had my brightness level turned down. Once I turned that up, it became easier.

So, what's a Guan?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't know that either, but somewhat random tapping (I thought, what if it's that bird?) got me the bird that's kind of sitting on the corner of the roof near the gutter.



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I didn't know that either, but somewhat random tapping (I thought, what if it's that bird?) got me the bird that's kind of sitting on the corner of the roof near the gutter.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, that's how I got him, too. 

There's also a lot of other things you can pick up for points: a moth, a sapphire, an angel and some others. Oh, yeah, a jesters mask. Gotten those by random tapping, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, that's how I got him, too.
> 
> There's also a lot of other things you can pick up for points: a moth, a sapphire, an angel and some others. Oh, yeah, a jesters mask. Gotten those by random tapping, too.


Looking at achievements, looks like you can get:
numbers
delta moths
ghostly letters
alligator teeth
blue sapphires
emily's red journal
five priceless paintings
8 tropical fish
5 geish girl dolls
4 mystical season fairies
4 cowboy hats
4 carnival masks

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't think there was a zoom, don't know how I missed it--there's a little plus sign in the upper right hand corner.  Duh.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for both those tips, Betsy. I'm enjoying this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mood O'Clock Alarm* 
Originally $0.99



This is not a very well reviewed app. Concerns about permissions and connecting to Facebook; few features and inability to add music you already own are cited. You do gete 11 songs I've never heard of, so there's that.

2 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Alarm Clock Xtreme Free.



This is a nice, full featured alarm clock. It lets you use your own music for the alarm. Compatible with all my devices (Fire HD8.9, Fire 2, Samsung Galaxy) 2012 of 2273 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Terrific Tic Tac Toe HD* 
Originally $0.99



Tic-Tac-Toe. Probably more suited for young children as far as the graphics, etc, go, but a couple of top reviewers give it good marks. 4 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Traktor Digger 2 - HD - (ad free)* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very poorly reviewed game. Some top 500 reviewers couldn't find anything to like about it. So we have a KBAAD.*

From the product page:
Traktor Digger 2 is the sequel to the highly popular tractor game, Traktor Digger. In this sequel, you control tractors and trucks to clean the environment of toxic waste and deliver it to the mountainside where it will be stored deep underground. Many obstacles and challenges stand in your way, which you must figure out in order to clean the toxic waste from the environment. 2 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: GSam Screen Dimmer Free.



This is a well reviewed screen dimmer by a well regarded company. If your Fire doesn't get dim enough for you, this will help. 53 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Azkend 2: The World Beneath* 
Originally $4.99



This is a match-3 game set in an adventure story line. Reviews cite great graphics. A few think the game is too short for the regular price but good as a FAOTD if you like match 3 games.

I've tried it on my Samsung Galaxy S2 and found it very playable despite the tiny size. There's a little video between stages. In each stage (at least so far), the goal is to put together a tool needed for the adventure, like binoculars or a compass. This also becomes a powerup used in the game.

The first stage is the tutorial. There are achievements you can earn. There is also occasionally a non-match 3 type game to play, such as "find the details" where you are shown a tiny detail from the scene and you have to tap the location in the scene.

I think it's definitely at least four stars. 8 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I'm late today! Ann is off shopping at the craft fair and it's been a busy morning supervising the cabana boys.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tiny Thief* 
Originally $2.99



I have this on my iPad and enjoyed it. It's a bit different from the other Rovio games. The few one-star reviews complain about included ads and Flurry analytics. One complains about a game glorifying theft. 

From the product page:

Join Tiny Thief on a big adventure!

In a world of greed, corruption and injustice, one little guy decides to stand up for the little guy! Say hello to Tiny Thief, an unconventional hero who uses cunning and trickery to out-smart his opponents across six epic medieval adventures. But beware! He faces fearsome foes, like the Dark Knight, rogue pirates and even a giant robot!

Tiny Thief brings back the magic from the point-and-click games of old, charming you with its very own visuatol style and offbeat sense of humor.

The game throws some seriously mind-boggling puzzles at you, with tons of surprising interactive gameplay elements along the way. So get ready to embark on an epic quest to save a princess and kingdom in peril!

Six big adventures - sneak and steal your way through six epic quests, featuring an awesome pirate ship and daring castle siege!

Use cunning and skill - out-smart your tricky opponents using the element of surprise and some downright sneakiness!

Unexpected surprises - explore fully interactive levels and uncover hidden treasures and other surprises at every turn!

Tiny Thief is ready to start his big adventure. Are you? 22 of 31 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Calculator Plus* 
Originally $0.99



A well reviewed calculator app. Some reviews say that the order of precedence of operations is not recognized--I haven't had a chance to try that yet. One review indicated it wouldn't work unless connected to the 'Net. Mine worked fine in airplane mode. 334 of 363 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Calculator Plus*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> A well reviewed calculator app. Some reviews say that the order of precedence of operations is not recognized--I haven't had a chance to try that yet. One review indicated it wouldn't work unless connected to the 'Net. Mine worked fine in airplane mode. 334 of 363 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Since it is not a scientific calculator, it can not do order of operations. There are no parentheses and the only exponential is x squared. It is just your regular calculator though a very nice one. Already had the free version.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sci-Fighters* 
Originally $1.29



Poorly reviewed game. The one star reviews cite crashes, a possible virus and boring game play.

From the product page (typos come from the product page):

The games idea is as simple a addicting: You and 3 opponents are set in an arena which is haunted by a monster. Each player tries to be the last man standing using classical 2d-gameplay mechanics. By using different weapons like flash grenades, a monster potion (turning you into a monster), an ice-rifle or even an automatic laser you are fighting for your life over and over again.

1 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Buttons and Scissors.



OK, I admit that this game intrigued me because, well, it's buttons and scissors, c'mon!  I thought it might be too simple, but it's actually quite fun. It's not a match-3 as you might think from reading the blurb, but a logic problem where you have to clear all the buttons from the screen by cutting them off at least two at at time. You can only cut off buttons of the same color that have no other color buttons between them. It starts with a tutorial level and gets increasingly complicated over time. When you press on a button, your possible moves are shown. You can replay levels to try to improve your score. You can get a Pro version with another 800 levels, solutions and no ads for $1.99

Buttons and Scissors (Pro)

From the product page:

Cut off the sewing buttons in the logic game Buttons and Scissors! To cut off the buttons, select two or more buttons of the same color. You can select buttons only on the same horizontal, vertical or diagonal line. Cut off all the buttons from the scrap of denim to complete the level. Try to complete each level in the shortest time possible to get a better score.

138 of 142 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> Since it is not a scientific calculator, it can not do order of operations. There are no parentheses and the only exponential is x squared. It is just your regular calculator though a very nice one. Already had the free version.


Order of operations is not limited to scientific calculators nor calculators with parentheses keys (which are there to allow you to override the normal order of operations). I was literally running out the door yesterday and so didn't have time to test as I usually do.

So, as a test, I input the following keystrokes in Calculator Plus (I also explain order of operations for those who aren't familiar with it but are interested. Everyone else, ignore. ):

2 X 3 + 5.

Order of operations (let's call it OOO) would give precedence to the multiplication and division operations over addition and subtraction. So, following the OOO the answer should be 11.

(2x3 = 6) + 5 = 11.

Without the OOO, the numbers are computed in the order they are input. In the above example, that would result in the same total.

Putting the numbers in in a slightly different order allows me to test if OOO is being followed.

5 + 2 x 3.

If OOO is being followed, this result should also be 11, as the 2 and 3 would be multiplied first, then the 5 added, for a total of 11.

In Calculator Plus, you get this result:

(5+2=7) x 3 = 21

I agree that Calculator Plus is a nice calculator and I also had the free version. And if one doesn't care about the order of operations because of never mixing operations between presses of the = sign, it's a very good one. My personal favorite calculator is this one, Office Calculator Free:



which also has a paid version, Office Calculator Pro.

Both the free and paid versions follow the OOO. You can turn off the OOO in the settings, if you wish.

Putting in the same sequence of numbers:

2 x 3 + 5 results in 11, just as with Calculator Plus.

But putting in (with OOO turned on, the default setting for Office Calculator)

5 + 2 x 3 also results in 11. The 2 x 3 is calculated first and then the five is added.

Sorry for the long-winded response. These kind of discussions bring out my inner geek. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Flashing back to 4th grade!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Flashing back to 4th grade!


Oh, stop it, you're a math geek, too... Of course, the rest of the membership has dozed off....


Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

I was thinking entire order of operations which is parentheses, exponentials, multiply/divide then add/subtract.  And yes I picked up the new free calculator.  Oh and good morning.  I also picked up buttons and scissors.


----------



## SheilaJ

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

SheilaJ said:


> Zzzzzzzz


 

*slinks back into corner with my math books*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Vam Jump* 
Originally $2.99



It looks like Amazon is on its annual Halloween-themed game kick, even if the games are lame.

This is one of those games where the hero jumps from platform to platform.

However, it is not well reviewed at all for graphics or gameplay and many reviews call it a rip off of Doodle Jump. One review does say it's fun enough if you want a Halloween-themed version. 

This app is actually damned by faint praise.

From the only five star review:

Cute little jumping vampire game for Halloween. There really nothing special about it though, I like Doodle Jump better. The graphics are ok and there isn't any glitches as far as I've experienced. Good FAotD but not worth paying for.

2 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So, we also have Doodle Jump as the KBAAD* today: Doodle Jump Free.



I picked up this game last year and liked it quite a bit. (It may have been the KBAAD before.) It has charmingly simple graphics. You can buy the ad-free version for $0.99 or 99 coins.

From the product page:

How high can you jump? Journey up a sheet of graph paper, perpetually jumping from one platform to the next, picking up jet packs, avoiding black holes, and blasting baddies with nose balls along the way. Laugh with delight as you blow past other players' actual score markers scribbled in the margins. And be warned: this game is insanely addictive!

367 of 467 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Brain Trainer Special Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a brain teaser game. I played with it some and it definitely teased my brain! I test drove it on the computer and picked it up after playing with it. I also decided I needed more coffee before playing it again.

Most of the one-star reviews come from several months ago and cite crashes. One didn't like the background. 41 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Brain Trainer Special Pro*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a brain teaser game. I played with it some and it definitely teased my brain! I test drove it on the computer and picked it up after playing with it. I also decided I needed more coffee before playing it again.
> 
> Most of the one-star reviews come from several months ago and cite crashes. One didn't like the background. 41 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Picked up the app. Played with it. Promptly determined I needed more coffee too.


----------



## CegAbq

cinisajoy said:


> Picked up the app. Played with it. Promptly determined I needed more coffee too.


LOL  Haven't tried it yet, but I'll definitely take all of these warnings under advisement.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Notepad Pro ++* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very rudimentary notes app. It does indeed let you create notes by tapping on the + image on the home screen. You can give the note a subject and then start typing in the body. You cannot change the date format, as is noted in one of the one-star reviews.

You see a list of notes you've created on the home screen and tap on the one you want.

That's about it. No settings, no internal controls (you return to the home page with the device's back button, at least on my Samsung Galaxy S2). No way to share your notes. No color coding. 1 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Notepad.



This is also a basic notes app. However, it has a lot more features than the FAOTD. You can search your notes. You can color code your notes and the note color shows on the home page. You can search by title, priority, date modified, color. You can sort in ascending or descending order. You can share notes by adding to Dropbox, Google Drives or email. 265 of 334 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sprinkle Islands* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very appealing physics type game where you move your fire truck around the islands putting out fires. You have to overcome various obstacles. You can raise or lower the arm on your fire truck, changing the angle of the water spray. Some of the puzzles are tricky. You earn star levels depending on how efficient you are at putting out the fires. It has some elements of a platform game as you move left to right across the islands and pick up water along the way, but you don't control the travelling of the truck; it stops when there is a fire to put out and moves on when you are done and the way is clear.

There is also the original Sprinkle game available for $1.99; It is also very well reviewed. 

There's another that shows up in the Also Boughts called Alien Firefighters: Sprinkle Water that LOOKS like a Sprinkle game but is not. Do not pick up that one by mistake, as it is NOT well reviewed. 10 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SketchBook Mobile* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very nice sketching app. I picked it up in November 2011 for my original Fire.

From the product page:

Your screen becomes your canvas, and SketchBook Mobile provides a surprisingly complete set of professional-grade sketching tools. You start by selecting from among 40+ included brushes, pencils, pens, and airbrushes, and an extensive variety of brush characteristics. Many brush settings are provided so you can easily adjust your brush's width to match your creative intent. You can also select the brush's opacity, and choose from a virtually unlimited number of colors, letting you find the right shade the moment you want it.

260 of 383 reviews are four stars and above.

Today, we have not one, not two, not three, but SIX bonus apps, courtesy of Amazon!

Diner Dash Deluxe.



For those with Fire SOs, there is an SO for six "Kindle Fire Hits -- Free Today Only for Kindle Owners:" Diner Dash Deluxe, above and five others--The Room, Angry Birds Star Wars Premium, Toca Builders, Fishdom Premium and the non-game Splashtop Whiteboard. For any you don't already own, you get 20 Amazon coins with "purchase." I didn't have four of them and so got 80 additional coins. If you don't see it on your Fire lock screen, like I did, go to the Special Offers tab on your Fire (you may have to scroll to the far right to see the SO tab). It's green and white. Tap on the ad and you'll be able to download them directly to your Fire.

Or, tap on these links, as they are apparently also available for free from the product pages, for those of you without SO Fires. EDIT: Diner Dash Delux and Toca Builder work with all devices registered to my account, including my Samsung Galxy II. The others seem to all be only Kindle Fire apps; they work with the original Fire, and the Fire HD and HDX registered to my account, but not the SII.

    

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I got Room last year and it defeated me.    Maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Creative Metronome* 
Originally $1.99



This one's for Ann. 

From the product page:
- Build your own bar with different rhythms per beat
- Accurate Timing
- Up to 600 bpm
- 3D Animated
- Accent every x beats
- Rhythm Subdivisions
- Stereo sound, left channel is the normal metronome, right plays your rhythms
- Customizable presets (save your favorite settings)
- Practicing approach

I have no idea whether this is a good metronome app or a bad one, not having any idea of what makes a good metronome app, other than the ability to set and keep a consistent time. Nor do I have need of one, so I haven't tried it. I'll rely on feedback from someone else. 3 of 3 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Honestly, for good metronome, all that's needed is a regular beat -- with the down beat perhaps a bit louder or slightly different sound. Maybe a light to blink on the downbeat. But any further animation or other 'features' seems weird to me.

Hang on . . . I can test drive it. 

Kay. . . .it's . . . . no big deal. The animation just looks like an old metronome: the kind your piano teacher had when you took lessons when you were 8. It ticks. It lets you put rhythm to the ticks which, I guess if you have a hard time reading rhythms could help -- you could at least learn by hearing. It also lets you accentuates a particular beat to keep the down beat. But there is no light blink and, frankly, the animation feels ever so slightly out of sync with the clicks and I think it would annoy me. Or mesmerize me -- like the one at my piano teacher's used to.  

I already have this one  which I got free once, which has all the basics -- though focused on Guitar. Includes a Metronome, tuner, chords, etc. But it's currently $7.99. For Free, if all you need is a metronome, today's Free App isn't bad. It does what it says.


----------



## Seamonkey

600 BPM seems like overkill, but I guess I still remember the one my piano teacher had, too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> 600 BPM seems like overkill, but I guess I still remember the one my piano teacher had, too.


Well, you can do a lot with electronics you can't do with a weighted stick on a spring.


----------



## Seamonkey

Oh for sure and I assume there is a need for that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: V for Vampire* 
Originally $1.99



This is a physics based game with a Halloween (vampire) theme. The graphics are quite good and attractive; the vampire and skeletons are cartoonish and not likely to be scarey to the younger players. You have to break various obstacles to allow the little vampire to get to his victim. You move the vampire once the obstacles are cleared by tapping on the screen. You have to avoid the "holy light." If the little vamp hits the holy light he shrieks but doesn't die. He will die eventually if you keep hitting the lights, but it seems to take a long time.

There are achievements you can earn (see them by tapping on "more" on the initial screen) and you choose individual screens by swiping right to left on the initial screen (once you've played some levels. You get one to three skulls for how efficient you are in clearing a level. Future levels are locked until you clear a prior level. One unique feature--you can check for the "three skull" solution from the level menu if you are having trouble.

There is a store, but that is only for buying ammo with the coins you earn by clearing levels. There's a reference to solutions in the store, but it's not clear that those can be purchased.

This is definitely one of the best holiday themed apps I've seen, and I suspect I'll be playing it a lot in the coming days. 5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with my Fire HDX7, the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G on my account. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fish Jam* 
Originally $0.99



A matching game with piranha-like fish.  Bug eyes and big teeth abound.

The game opens in landscape mode. Annoyingly, it opens upside down if you have the Fire HDX oriented with the camera at the top. Then, it switches to portrait mode, and doesn't flip. The camera will be on the left side.

The game starts with a brief tutorial. Very brief. It doesn't tell you very much--be sure to read the blurb; it tells you more.

Basically, you try to catch as many yellow, blue and orange fish as possible on the rotating rings as you can before time is up. As the game proceeds, the rings move faster and faster.

You can play in two person or one person mode. You can also turn the sound on or off. You can tap or swipe to catch fish. It works well to hold the Fire and tap or swipe with your thumbs as if you are texting. Fish caught in a row provide a multiplier.

I don't find the game particularly compelling. Graphics are good, it's bright and attractive, but I think I'm getting repetitive injury syndrome from playing. 

I'd give it 3 stars. OK as a FAOTD but I don't think I'd pay for it.

10 of 16 reviews are four stars and above. Many of the one star reviews address privacy issues.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SimpleRockets* 
Originally $1.99



Fun physics based game where you build space ships and explore the universe!

Not a rocket scientist or an astronaut? Not to worry--there is training in Designing, building, flying, orbiting and Advanced orbiting.

You can optionally perform various activities against other players from around the world to see how you do.

You start by building your ship. The tutorial is very clear. And, as it says, "Use your imagination and build crazy rocket ships. The bigger they are, the harder they are to control, but half the fun is watching them fly apart and explode."

As you proceed through the training, a green dot shows you which ones you've looked at.

Once you feel you're trained enough, you can try the challenges. You'll be given a goal you have to achieve.

There is also a smaller version of our solar system so you can test your rockets launching from different planets. 15 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Halloween Coloring* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Halloween themed coloring book for kids. The one-star reviews deal mainly with the ability to do in-app purchases. If you have parental controls or otherwise don't care about in-app purchases, this may be a good choice. 6 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Kids Halloween Piano Free.



Because of the poor reviews of the FAOTD, we found this quirky app as a KBAAD. Play spooky Halloween music. Get in the mood! 205 of 229 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire, my Fire HDX7 and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects - Zombie Madness* 
Originally $0.99



This is a hidden object game. Reviews complain that the objects never change their location when replaying and also about the five star reviews being by the developers. One five-star is apparently by the owner of the company; the other is by a reviewer who reviewed seven apps all by the same developer all on the same day. 2 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Halloween Salon (Kindle Tablet Edition).



OK, this one is targeted at little girls...sorry to those who don't want to play dress up and make up. 

From the product page:

Start with a soothing spa to make sure the Halloween girl's hair and skin are flawless already to show up in the costume party. Next, help her choose a skin tone, hair style, eye color and put the makeup on, after that, we have a surprise gift for you in this app-----you can design beautiful masks for the girl by yourself!!! Then, assist her to select a unique suit of clothes, stocking, shoes, and the matched Halloween accessories (including necklace, earrings, bracelet and headgear). At last, you can also choose a special prop (such as various magic wands, etc.) in her hand. After all these process, she will appear in the biggest costume party, let's follow her and see how amazing it is! 103 of 122 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GD will love Halloween Salon, if I can pry her away from her Rainbow Loom.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> GD will love Halloween Salon, if I can pry her away from her Rainbow Loom.


I thought of you when I picked that one, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought of you when I picked that one, Gertie!
> 
> Betsy


Awww!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Type and Talk* 
Originally $0.99



If you need an app that will speak what you type, this is a good app for you. (Say, you're not supposed to talk for a few days because of surgery, or laryngitis. Or want to punk someone over the phone.) It's very simple--there's a box that you type in. The voice is NOT robotic, it's rather nice. When you've got your sentence, phrase, paragraph, Gettysburg Address typed in, tap on Talk. You may need to press the "keyboard down" icon on the side/bottom toolbar to see the voice options befofe pressing Talk.

You can use a low pitch, medium pitch or high pitch voice. It's a woman's voice, and there isn't much difference between the pitches. You can also set slow speech, medium speech and fast speech. Fast speech sound a little weird, but it IS fast. Slow and medium sound normal.

That's it. No other settings. 65 of 79 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Or want to punk someone over the phone.


Betsy, I can't believe you would encourage such behavior! (although I do have to admit that was the first thought that came to my mind)


----------



## Toby

LOL! I can't wait to try this 1. Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> Betsy, I can't believe you would encourage such behavior! (although I do have to admit that was the first thought that came to my mind)


 

I only acknowledge that it happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 3D Mahjong Mountain PREMIUM* 
Originally $1.99



A Mahjong Game--this is a very well reviewed Mahjong tile-matching game. I've picked it up! 19 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pandoodle* 
Originally $0.99



This is a clever variation on a logic problem. You have to find the correct and best path to maximize the stars you earn at each level.

In each level, you are given a panda paw print filled with a specified amount of paint. You drag your finger from the paw print to the shapes you want to color. You want to be as efficient as possible as you only have the specified amount of paint. Also, as you progress in the game, you have to mix the colors to get the color required by the shape. You do this by crossing paths with a previously painted color. So, blue+yellow=green, red+blue=purple, three colors make black.

There is a good tutorial. As you progress, some of the levels are difficult to get the three stars! (12 and 16, anyone??) Playable without WiFi. Plays in portrait mode, but will flip 180%. 6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: BeeCells* 
Originally $0.99



This is a matching game. A hexagonal grid is displayed, shapes (flowers, fruit, dots, etc), a few at a time, randomly appear on the grid. You have to move them one at a time, by tapping, to group six or more together, at which point they disappear. There has to be a continuous path from the original location of the shape to the new location. The challenge is as the grid gets more and more crowded, it will become difficult or impossible to find a clear path. When the grid is full ('cause the randomly placed shapes keep coming, several at a time), the game is over. You are scored by how many shapes you removed from the grid.

One review said there were instructions, but I never found any. There is no way to exit except by hitting the home button. I deleted the app from my cloud after testing. Cannot recommend this at all.

From the product page:

BeeCells is a highly enjoyable game. Once you start, you won't want to stop. Try it, and see how high you can score. The goal is to group six or more balls of the same color together. Once the balls are grouped, your score increases, and the grouped balls disappear to make room for more maneuvers. After each turn, your phone puts more balls on the board and your task becomes more difficult. The game is over when the board completely fills up. BeeCells has colorblind mode with fruits and flowers instead of balls. There are also different color skins. Enjoy the game!

However, there are a lot of bad reviews. The reviews cite poor instructions, inability to exit and built-in spyware.

18 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Fire Truck 3D.



This was a very well reviewed game, probably for younger kids or the young-at-heart. Check the permissions to see if you're comfortable with them.

From the product page:

Alert! This is not a drill! Grab your helmet and get ready to drive fast! Bring your team to the fire zone as fast as you can!

Use the siren to make your way through traffic jams and use shortcuts to gain time in the crowded cities of the game!

Have you arrived? But it's not over yet! Control the fire hose and extinguish the fires before they spread out! Your achievements will be rewarded!

Start as a Probationary Firefighter and progress through the missions of the game to become a well respected Battalion Chief. Climbing ranks will grant you access to the various fire trucks of the game!

A firefighter's life is full of dangers&#8230; Are you ready to step up to the task?

Key Features:
• 3D environment and vehicles - Highly optimized HD graphics and smooth physics simulation.
• Hours of gameplay - 40+ levels involving missions and slaloms that will test your driving skills.
• Customizable Firetrucks - 9 upgradable Fire Trucks to help you complete your duty.
• Firetruck deformation - Your truck will take damages if you crash it!
• Play as you like - 3 different types of controls to choose from for your driving pleasure.
• Progression system - Increase your reputation and progress through the ranks of the Fire Department to unlock new trucks and cities.
• Achievements - Go for perfection on every level to become a City Legend and complete the other many achievements of the game.
• Competition - Compete on the world's leaderboards or against your friends for top scores! 305 of 339 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Starfall All About Me* 
Originally $0.99



This is an interactive game for young kids--seems to be aimed at age 3 or 4.

From the product page:

Your child will love creating and interacting with his or her Me Character. Players learn essential vocabulary while making choices about everyday objects, body parts, pets, and household environments. This app is excellent for emerging readers and English language learners.

No one star reviews, all the reviews are generally complimentary. One two-star review comments that you can play online for free. 10 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Beyond Ynth HD* 
Originally $0.99



This is a clever and attractive platform style game. You move your lady bug ac cross the platform within boxes. By walking and jumping within the boxes, you "roll" the boxes along until you meet another box which you must enter and move. The game has quite a complete tutorial with four levels that you can play.

You play to collect diamonds as you move across the levels. The game starts out with challenges, and I can see taking a long time to finish the game. It does include an option to view level solutions on YouTube. You can restart levels. This is a GameCircle game and you can also earn achievements. I give it four stars. I'd give it five, except that I think it starts out a bit difficult and in the "how to play" section, some of the instructions were cut off a bit by the sides of the screen. There's a zoom out button one can use.

I recommend working through the "how to play" section on the Main Menu. There are four regions with their own challenges that you work through. 7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Anthill* 
Originally $1.99



This is a variation on the "tower defense" game. You defend your ant hill from big bad bugs and other enemy ants and also have to drag food. You draw ant trails from the ant hill to the food source or to protect your ant hill and workers. You choose the type of ant to follow the current trail based on the goal.

This has attractive graphics, and the bugs are realistic without being creepy. But I still was a bit creeped out.

The negative reviews talk about adware and spyware--apparently there's a lot of it. One reviewer suggests you might want to get it in case the spyware is later removed.

It does work in airplane mode.

I can't see me playing it even without adware...so I've removed it from my library. 2 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: AppMonster Pro Backup Restore* 
Originally $3.33



This is an app backup/restore tool. The poor reviews are because, apparently, the app backs up free apps to the SD card, but paid apps are only backed up by a link (This may apply more to non-Fire Android apps; I haven't tested.) Also cited are the lack of instructions and the inability to back up data. 3 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: ES File Explorer.



This is a popular app manager. Technically, not a backup software, but one can copy apk files to the SD card using this app.

Also useful for renaming files--I renamed some picture files using this. 747 of 914 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word4Pics: 4 Pics 1 Word HD Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a game where you get four pictures and try to figure out the word they depict. Most of the one-star reviews are complaints that the game doesn't have enough levels. That's probably valid for a paid app, even 0.99.

You get four pictures, the number of letters in the word and a set of letters (more than are in the word, so the set of letters you get you is a bit of a clue. Work back and forth figuring out the possibilities. You get up to three stars for each level. Sometimes the pictures don't really seem to work together to depict the same thing, and sometimes one of the pictures IS the word. You can get a hint by tapping on the check mark which will tell you what the first letter is; it doesn't seem to affect the three stars. You have to wait a bit before getting another star. 24 of 46 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Dumb Ways to Die.



This is a goofy but charming game that works for all Fires. You get a funny little character and have to tap or swipe the screen as directed to save the little guy or gal. For example, one of the first ones has piranha attacking,which you flick away. You have to be fast! Some times it's not clear at first how to perform the action, but eventually you get it. You have three lives per round. There is one character/level, the plane, that you can only play on the Fires with a microphone; you can turn that level off in settings. Playable in airplane mode. There is an ad that pops up, but it is suprisingly rare.

Save the little guy/gal from trains, wasps, snakes, bears--all designed like paper cutouts, and some you don't see if you save the little character. You unlock new characters as you progress through the game. I really liked this one. 355 of 447 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 4 IN A 3D ROW* 
Originally $2.99



This is a connect four variation--you play on a 3D grid. It is quite beautiful. You are invited to register, but you can play as a guest. You can also play with airplane mode turned off as a guest. It has a multiplayer mode, which is nice, and you can also play against the computer.

There is a tutorial you can play and replay. You can turn off some of the effects, such as lensflares and effects. 4 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Oh man, can you imagine Go in three dimensions?!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Cosmos* 
Originally $0.99



This is an adventure type game. It's more of an "escape-the-room" type game than like Myst, which it was compared to in another review. Not as elaborate a world as Myst, but the feeling that there is a mysterious puppetmaster behind the scenes is there.

You explore your environment by tapping on passages or doors. Tap on things to use them, tap on items in inventory to choose them and then tap on something in the room to use it there. Generally, once an item has been used, it disappears from the inventory.

Graphics are well done and puzzles are difficult without being unsolvable. There are computer screens in the rooms telling you what the goals are for that room and a hint button in the upper right hand corner. The button in the upper left hand corner, a plus sign, gives you the map of areas you've explored so far, but is not interactive. Tapping on a location on the map does not take you there. (Not a complaint, just describing it.) 
Along the bottom is a "back" button which takes you to the last location you were at and an inventory bar. And the home button which take you to the main menu.

It takes place in a spaceship, so the halls are "a twisty maze of passages, all alike" but the rooms you go into have different items to do and the map also helps you keep track of where you've been and where you need to get back to with the items you've picked up.

The hints are very good; they'll tell you to find an object in room 1 to help you in room 5, for example. You can use the map to make sure you know what room you are in. The first thing you should do in any room is to tap on the computer screen.

A good game in its genre, I would give this one four stars. Limited permissions and it plays in airplane mode. Your position is saved automatically. You play in landscape mode and it will flip 180 degrees.

Options include turning the sound and music on and off and playing in English, Spanish, German, and what I think are Japanese and Chinese, but I'm not sure--I couldn't find anything in the blurb. 5 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PanecalST Plus* 
Originally $1.99



This is a nicely designed basic calculator. It looks great on my Fire HDX7 and on my HDX8.9. It does follow the order of operations. You can see your history, although weirdly, it is in two parts. You can either see the history of the calculations without answers, or the history of the answers.

You can go back and edit prior calculations and recalculate by tapping on the calculation and using the backspace and cursor movement keys.

You can specify a tax rate to be used when the tax button is tapped.

A nice basic calculator. I'd give it a solid four stars. 4 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: King Oddball* 
Originally $1.99



Today's Free App of the Day is a fun physics game, if a bit weird. Like, say, Angry Birds, the goal is to fling something and destroy targets. In this case, you're helping King Oddball defend his world. You use a boulder stuck to the King's tongue (kinda creepy!) and you destroy tanks to clear the land of the enemy.

You have to pick the right moment to tap the screen to release the boulder. Like most of these games, you get three tries to destroy all of the items (tanks). Unlike most of these games, it's all or nothing--there are no stars to earn, at least not in the first level. You either succeed and move on or you don't, in which case you can try again or "retreat." Retreat means you can try a different round in the same level. Unlike most of these games, progress is not linear. In keeping with the game's premise that you are defending your territory, you are playing to clear a grid. As you win a round, you can play additional rounds adjacent to your cleared area on the grid. You start in the lower left hand corner of the grid. For example, after clearing the first round, you can try either the space above it or to the right. If you decide to "retreat," you can play one of the other available uncleared areas in that level.

Starting with the second level, there are achievements--completing a level using only one rock, hitting the king with a rock (this can happen when a rock bounces off one of the targets or gets thrown by dynamite), destroy a thousand enemies, etc. Special things, like diamonds seem to appear once you get past a certain level, too. And there are achievements for collecting those.

There are 16 squares to clear per level. And it looks like nine levels.

Apparently you get extra boulders if you clear three targets with a single boulder--I haven't achieved that yet.

This was fun and compelling, though the whole tongue thing stuck to a boulder is kind of odd. But it works. I like not having the pressure to try to have a perfect round and earn three stars. You do get a compliment from the King after you've cleared the round, and they seem to be better (Spectacular! vs Nice!) if you get use fewer boulders, but that's about it.

I'll give this five stars. Unique variation, some unique aspects to the gameplay, a tutorial. Can be played in airplane mode.

'Bout the only thing I was slightly disappointed in was that there's no way to replay a round after clearing it. (Which is just my OCD kicking in--trying to clear the level with the first boulder, which is not required.) But then I found that when you discover the Hall of Diamonds in the second level, you can then replay old levels. Yay! Achievements are also unlicked during the second round. And there is a "Secret Mustache World" somewhere.

4 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs, 7" and 8.9". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Ok, I've just got to say I am loving today's game.  Pretty cool in its own quirky way.  I seem to be having a little more success with it than with any of the actual Angry Birds games.  Maybe I just like throwing rocks rather than birds.  I set aside some dedicated reading time this afternoon and instead of reading I have been playing King Oddball.  My 10 year old grandson is coming over after school.  He is going to love this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know, right? I've spent way too much time with it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, this is the first app I've "bought" for a while.  When did they start using the "send to" like books?  Defaulted to my Fire, but gave me the option to send to my Android phone or just the cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today is the first day I remember seeing that.  Good catch.  I noticed it was different but it didn't hit me what WAS different; I was busy looking to make sure it was good for all the flavors of Fires.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think that is new.  

Oddly, the only one listed in the drop down is my HDX.  But when I click on the 'compatible devices' link, all 4 of my devices are listed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's definitely new; I look at the apps every day for some reason or another.    And I'm almost certain today is the first day.  Because I did a doubletake at the page this morning but it didn't hit me exactly WHAT was different, I was still working on the post.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Evidently there isn't a drop down member showing for everyone because I am not seeing it.  Just the usual good on the hd and original fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sheila, how many android devices do you have registered?  If you only have one it might display a little differently.


----------



## SheilaJ

I have a kindle, a fire and a fire hd registered and I always get the dropdown menu for books but I'm not seeing it for the app.  I checked with ie and chrome


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, you'd only see the Fires for in the appstore.  Maybe it's a roll out and just hasn't come through to all the servers yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Maybe you can only  push to the HDX?  Jetjammer, which Fire do you have?  But Ann's point is well taken, sometimes  these things are rolled out partially at first.  But if you can only push to the HDX, that would explain why there's only one listed in Ann's. Let me check my dropdown.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Must be HDX only; I have Killashandra (HDX8.9), Zoe (HDX7) and the Cloud only.  My brother's original Fire is not shown, nor is my HD8.9 which still shows up as a device in the App Store even though it's not registered to my account.

Betsy


----------



## JetJammer

Mine is the 8.9" HDX, so maybe that's why.  Probably the first once I've bought for the HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's definitely new--I check every day, and I hadn't noticed it before.  I've had my HDX7 for weeks now.  Thanks for pointing it out.

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day: HexLogic - Hot Air
Originally $1.99
Rated 4 out of 5 stars (22 reviews)



Product Description:



> Everyone loves the bright colors and wonderful scenery around hot air ballooning and we've brought it all together with 69 puzzles of various levels of difficulty, based on 23 pictures.
> 
> GabySoft, creators of the addicting FlipPix series of nonogram logic puzzles, has gathered their resources once again and presented you with a unique new way to exercise your mental muscles on your smartphone and tablet.
> 
> Players will enjoy using their deduction and reasoning skills to paint tiles and reveal a hidden picture.
> 
> As an added bonus, purchase this HexLogic puzzle app and download the full version of HexLogic - Zoo with 69 puzzles free!
> 
> A short tutorial is included.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver,

I am just getting back here after visiting with my down-the-street neighbors whose house burned this morning.     Went out to watch the firemen work and again to talk to the neighbors, who are fine and count themselves lucky.

I've actually played the game before all the excitement started and so have a few comments...

This is a game somewhat like Minesweeper; you use clues to determine the color of a given hexagon.  You will need to work through the help screen tutorial, accessed from the HELP button on the home screen of the game.  There are also in-game hints.

Instead of numbers there are color clues provided by little hexagons inside any given hexagon.  If all the color clues are the same color, that means all the hexagons that touch the one you're looking at, that haven't been assigned a color yet, are the same color.  So, you can touch all of the surrounding spaces and select the color for those to "clear" them from the clues.  Don't be confused by the fact that all the clues will be adjacent to each other, the actual hexes might not be adjacent ones.

Once you do that, the clues available in all the remaining hexagons that touch those will change to reflect the selection you made.  (If there were six color clues, and you "colored" in three of the surrounding hexagons, you will only have three color clues remaining.)  So, the clues are constantly updating to reflect the uncleared hexagons.

I found it worked well to start from the edges.  As the instructions explain, you start working with hexagons that have all the same color clues within them, and clear those surrounding hexes.  Then check again to see what has changed.

There are easy, normal and challenging levels and that the puzzles get more difficult as you work through the levevls.

I love these kinds of games (I'm good at Minesweeper) and this is a keeper for me.  It may be a bit of a challenge to get your mind around at first, but I worked back and forth between the tutorial and the game I was working until I understood how it worked.  You can reset the game to start over.  It will track the number of errors you make and the hints you use.  If you make an error, you'll know because a big question mark appears.

Also, the picture behind makes it difficult to tell, at times, whether you've already "cleared" a hexagon; you can turn the picture off if you wish.  If you can see the picture at all through the hexagon, it's been cleared.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There is also one for $1.99 with quilts in the background (and there are other versions with other pics, too).



I liked the FAOTD enough I picked up this^ one with the quilt pics, too...though the pics don't really come into play.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There is also one for $1.99 with quilts in the background (and there are other versions with other pics, too).
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the FAOTD enough I picked up this^ one with the quilt pics, too...though the pics don't really come into play.
> 
> Betsy


Has anyone tried the one with the Dragons? 
I've got some coins so I might be interested in that one if it's as good as the others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flow Electric - Ad-Free* 
Originally $0.99



As the page says:

Flow Electric is an simple flow game

Your goal is to solve puzzle by rotating wires in such way that power will flow from power source to every house on the grid.

You tap to change the directions of the wires to let the energy flow through them. The wires turn yellow when energy is flowing. You have to use all the wires to move to the next level.  and if you have the houses all connected to the grid but wires left over, bam! you have to restart. One of the reviews had a good tip: leave one house disconnected even though you know how it connects until you have the rest of the game finished, so you don't get bumped out.

I'd give this game four stars but the abrupt restart on my game because I hadn't used all the wires is an issue. There's no exit button, minor issue, and there are only grids from 5x5 through 7x7 and the app page says there are grids through 9x9 and a thousand games, but it looks like you only get 270. Not sure if the larger sizes appear after completing the smaller sizes or what.

One of the reviews says the game has to be connected to the network, but I was able to play with my device in airplane mode. 5 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Lost Forest* 
Originally $0.99



This is hidden objects game with very nice detailed graphics, which unfortunately are very tiny with no way to zoom in on my HDX7. There are hints, and you earn more as you progress. Fortunately, it's not too difficult, so I've been able to make the levels on the 7". I definitely wouldn't recommend it for a phone. Haven't tried it on the 8.9" HDX. 11 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Dark Arcana: the Carnival.



This is really an adventure game with hidden object elements. It also is a partial game; you have to buy to continue, and I usually try to avoid those as KBAADs. But the elements are so well done (and I like adventure games) that I'm listing this one. And I have some coins. Though I haven't hit the "pay" level yet in the game.

2592 of 2829 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Healthy Recipes!* 
Originally $0.99



This recipe app has such bad reviews I didn't even download it. Besides the excessive permissions, the app apparently consists of links to recipe sites rather than recipes themselves?

14 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD: BigOven 250,000+ Recipes and Grocery List.



This is a very good app/website combination. I've used this on other devices. You do need an internet connection to search, but if you have a recipe you need, you can access it online and save it, apparently. 119 of 142 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I checked out Big Oven -- looks like you do need to register to store your own recipes for later access. . . . .it doesn't have an on board data base.  Which makes sense, I guess, since that could fill up the phone pretty quick.  And creating an account is free.  I might try this out. . . . .


----------



## cinisajoy

I wasn't fond of BigOven but I love Allrecipes. http://www.amazon.com/Allrecipes-com-Dinner-Spinner-for-Android/dp/B004VOJT0I/ref=sr_1_1?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1384791067&sr=1-1&keywords=allrecipes+kindle+app
It is also free.

Oh and today if get Castleville Legends, you get 110 coins. It is only compatible with the new Fires. I picked it up anyway because it was free and free coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I thought Allrecipes was okay, thanks for sharing it.  Others will also like it better, I'm sure.  The whole dinner spinner thing left me cold.  I looked at it as an option for today (haven't used it in awhile) and the permissions seemed excessive.  My first choice as a KBAAD was Chef Tap, but apparently the latest update made a lot of people unhappy, and I don't have time to check it out.

Thanks for the tip on Castleville Legends.  I wonder if I have that already? 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

cinisajoy said:


> .
> 
> Oh and today if get Castleville Legends, you get 110 coins. It is only compatible with the new Fires. I picked it up anyway because it was free and free coins.


Thanks for the tip on Castleville Legends, nothing like earning 110 coins for a free app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SheilaJ said:


> Thanks for the tip on Castleville Legends, nothing like earning 110 coins for a free app.


Agreed. . . . I suppose just to be polite I should actually try the thing too.


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought Allrecipes was okay, thanks for sharing it. Others will also like it better, I'm sure. The whole dinner spinner thing left me cold. I looked at it as an option for today (haven't used it in awhile) and the permissions seemed excessive. My first choice as a KBAAD was Chef Tap, but apparently the latest update made a lot of people unhappy, and I don't have time to check it out.
> 
> Thanks for the tip on Castleville Legends. I wonder if I have that already?
> 
> Betsy


I tend to ignore the dinner spinner and just use the search.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Parking Frenzy 2.0* 
Originally $0.99



I had this game, or one just like it, on my iPad and it was kind of fun. From the product page:

Fun and addictive gameplay that puts your driving skills to the test!
31 challenging levels and 10 driving tests with obstacles, traffic and pedestrians
Realistic driving physics and steering control!
Auto repair function that lets you drive without the fear crashing
HD Graphics

The one star reviews that talk about the game not opening are all at least several months old. A current review talks about the controls being very poor. I didn't find them that bad on my Fire HDX7. A little finicky, but no more so than many video games. I think my 13 year old grandson would be an expert at this in no time.  You have to avoid pedestrians, other vehicles, curbs, etc. 21 of 40 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tunable: Tuner, Metronome, and Recorder* 
Originally $1.95



This one's for Ann.  The only one-star review says she couldn't get it to work on her Kindle Fire; the developer responded asking for more information, which is always nice to see. And you can record yourself and share the recordings!

From the product page:
Simple interface displays clear and accurate results
Learn to play in tune with sustained note history
Improve your ear with tone and chord generator
Stay on tempo with an accurate and simple visual metronome
Record and share

10 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire, my Fire HDXs (7 and 8.9) and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have a whole collection of these things that I almost never use.  But when I get together with music buddies I can say "I have an app for that".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Number Tap 2* 
Originally $0.99



This is a arithmetic practice game but users in general do not seem to like it on many levels, including reports of spyware included.

From the product page:
* 4 Game Modes
* Smart Difficulty Levels
* Educational
* Brain Trainer
* Beautiful Design
* Smooth Animations

I have a KBAAD today... 4 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Rail Rush.



This is a runner game, except that you are in a mining cart. You swipe to switch tracks, and to jump over or duck under obstacles. You lean your cart by tilting your device so you can grab gold, etc. You get achievements for how far you get each day. I'm enjoying this one but sometimes my swipes to jump tracks don't work, but that might be me. 20 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 7" and my HDX 8.9" as well as my Samsung Galaxy 2. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sidereus* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:
*Sidereus is a Casual 2D Precision Puzzle Game.

With use of simple touch-screen controls, navigate through obstacles and pass challenges, to achieve one objective: Gathering all the energy crystals that are scattered on each level.

Let the music take you to the farthest reaches of the galaxy.
*

This is a nicely done game that combines a logic problem and an arcade game. (Without the franticness of arcade games.)

You have to shoot a target through increasingly complicated scenarios of standing and moving asteroids. Eventually, the targets themselves start appearing and disappearing.

You only have a certain number of moves to clear a level. There is pleasant music that plays in the background.

You start by choosing your planet (level). There is only one to choose from at the beginning, the next level is unlocked as you complete each level. You have to manually choose the next level, you aren't taken there automatically after finishing a level. The first level is the tutorial, such as it is. But it's enough as the basics are the game are simple: Touch the screen where you want the white square to go, the goal being to hit one of the gold hexagons.

I really liked this game. I don't think it will be terribly long to complete all levels, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I like the pace. The graphics are beautiful though simple, the music is pleasant enough I might actually leave the sound up.

It only plays in one landscape orientation--won't flip 180 degrees--but will play in airplane mode.

It would have more replay value for me if it recorded how many moves it took you to clear a level, or the time. But on the other hand, not having those stats makes it more relaxing to play.

One one-star review couldn't get it to work on a 10 inch tablet. Worked fine on my 7" HDX.

7 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 7" and 8.9". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pirate Adventures 2: Ghost Island* 
Originally $2.99



Hidden object game with an adventure story line.

I like that this game has some varied games, not just hidden objects as such. You have to find pairs, and sometimes spot the differences. Some people (Gertie) will not like all the talking that goes on between the characters. You can tap through those pretty quickly, if you want (there's no option to skip). There is no zoom, either. (EDIT: There is a zoom on at least some screens, I found one at a later level.) Nor I have I found a hint. EDIT, again I found a hint button on a later level. Perhaps they are just not available on the early level. So not bad, worth the FAOTD or $0.99. I wouldn't probably recommend it at full price.

I wish there were a zoom, but the items are visible on my 7" HDX.

One reviewer in April said it wouldn't work on her HD, but since it works on the original Fire and on my HDX, I suspect she just tried it before it was updated for the HD model. If someone with an HD tries it, let me know!

36 of 54 reviews are four stars and above.

No bonus pick today, as such, but I thought I'd add the other game in this series, since it is on sale:

Pirate Adventures: Hidden Object Game.



NOTE: THIS GAME IS NOT FREE. IT IS ON SALE FOR $0.99 (normally $2.99

I've added it because it is the first in the same series as the FAOTD (not that they have to be done in any order) and is on a good sale today.

See the same comments on the FAOTD version.

304 of 458 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs 7" and 8.9". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I just stumbled on a deal..  I went to the App store to look for a game someone suggested to me so we could play it and when I went to the store on my Fire HD (I assume this would hold for any HD or HDX device) they show the free app of the day as listed by 
Betsy and then  a deal to get 250 Amazon Coins on your first purchase of select apps.  There are quite a few apps to choose from and several are free, so I "bought" Magic 8 Ball for free and 250 coins were added to my total.


----------



## D/W

Seamonkey said:


> I just stumbled on a deal.. I went to the App store to look for a game someone suggested to me so we could play it and when I went to the store on my Fire HD (I assume this would hold for any HD or HDX device) they show the free app of the day as listed by
> Betsy and then a deal to get 250 Amazon Coins on your first purchase of select apps. There are quite a few apps to choose from and several are free, so I "bought" Magic 8 Ball for free and 250 coins were added to my total.


Here's a link to the "Free 250 Amazon Coins" deal that Seamonkey mentioned: "Buy Select Apps and Games, Earn Amazon Coins". You don't need a Kindle Fire to take advantage of the offer.

With this promo, you earn 30 coins per $0.99 of the price plus 250 bonus coins for the _first_ purchase of one of the qualifying apps (over 2,000 apps). The free apps listed don't earn coins based on price but will earn 250 bonus coins when one of them is purchased. No matter how many of the 2,000+ apps you purchase, you only get the 250 bonus coins once. After that, you just earn the coins being offered for the individual apps: 30 coins for a $0.99 app, 60 coins for a $1.99 app, 90 coins for a $2.99 app, 120 coins for a $3.99 app, etc.

Also, you can earn 150 Free Amazon Coins when you "purchase" CastleVille Legends, which is free. Note that even though that app is the Kindle Fire Edition, you _can_ purchase it if you have any Amazon-registered Android device.


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks!  I was on my Fire and no way to link that I'm aware of..  and thanks for the details, too.  I got the 150 the other day when that was posted and snagged the 250 today.

Being a hoarder, I don't think I've spent much in the way of coins, but maybe someday.


----------



## cinisajoy

Anyone can buy the apps from the computer.  You just can't buy one from an incompatible device.  Got my 250 coins.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You know me well, Betsy. But this one isn't as chatty as some of the other Nevosoft games. And I was happy to find this as I'd played the first installment and then found the next one wasn't available yet.

I haven't found any screens that I can't zoom and hints are on all HOG and differences screens. They aren't on the mini-games but you can choose to skip them by hitting FF.

I'm on Chapter 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie....not sure what was going on with my device early on.



cinisajoy said:


> Anyone can buy the apps from the computer. You just can't buy one from an incompatible device. Got my 250 coins.


Cin, Seamonkey was just saying that there was no obvious link to copy and post here about the deal because she was buying from her Fire.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Gertie....not sure what was going on with my device early on.
> 
> Cin, Seamonkey was just saying that there was no obvious link to copy and post here about the deal because she was buying from her Fire.
> 
> Betsy


I misunderstood but I did want to let people know that one can buy any app from a computer. I got a message on yesterday's app when I accidently tapped it on my tablet. It said I could not purchase it from that device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> I misunderstood but I did want to let people know that one can buy any app from a computer. I got a message on yesterday's app when I accidently tapped it on my tablet. It said I could not purchase it from that device.


People can buy apps from the App Store with the computer if they have a device registered to the App Store. If the only device on the account is not compatible with the app they are trying to purchase, they will get a warning. I haven't tried it recently, but I believe if you insist, you will be allowed to buy the app.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People can buy apps from the App Store with the computer if they have a device registered to the App Store. If the only device on the account is not compatible with the app they are trying to purchase, they will get a warning. I haven't tried it recently, but I believe if you insist, you will be allowed to buy the app.
> 
> Betsy


You just get a message that says this app is incompatible with your device, are you sure you want to buy it.
Or something similiar. Click yes and it lets you buy it from a computer, but not from the incompatible device. Picked up several incompatible free ones for the coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stopwatch and Timer Pro* 
Originally $1.50



This is a basic stopwatch and timer app. It does, as some reviews have said, have an unattractive interface. One could say it's utilitarian. When you first open it, you are advised that you can select options by using the menu button on your device. You can also touch the dropdown menu button in the upper right hand corner or, if this option is chosen in the settings, simply long press on the screen to pop up the menu.

The app starts in stopwatch mode. And I think this is where the app shines. If you need/use a stopwatch, this works well. Obviously, you start by tapping start. You can time laps in an on going race by tapping "lap" as your runner/car/swimmer/horse goes by, and the individual lap times will be displayed in the bottom panel. You can change this (using the options menu) to show both the lap and split (total elapsed time to that point) or just the split.

You can export this data to the clipboard, a csv file, a txt file or to email or other app. However, the email option just dumps the data in a string to the email--instead of each lap on its own line, they are all run together with a space between them. Interestingly, when I choose to export it to my texting app (Textnow), the export does put each data point on its own line.

To set a timer, which seems like an add on, you tap the little clock icon in the menu bar or choose Timer from the options menu. You can choose from Sound or Vibration. To change the sound that is used, use the arrow buttons to the right of the sound--"built-in beep" is the default. You can hear the sound you've chosen by tapping on the musical note. You can also choose the duration of the alarm, whether the timer counts up or down, and set the timer from here. Tap OK when done.

The timer uses the same clock as the stopwatch. If you have any time already on the stopwatch, the timer will start from there, so tap reset to clear the timer. Tapping the trash can in the menu bar deletes split/lap info but does not reset the timer. (This is the same as the "Clear" item in the Options menu.)

The app runs in airplane mode, and while it does not automatically switch from portrait to landscape, you can switch between portrait and landscape orientations by choosing Orientation from the optons menu.

I like that you can choose the size of the timer/stopwatch main display. The splits stay the same size, but you can enlarge the stopwatch/timer and the buttons in real time by choosing Size from the option menu and dragging the sliders.You can also choose colors for background and the stopwatch/timer and the lap/split times from eight standard colors or choose your own. (It starts with a black background and white numbers.) You can customize the fonts somewhat.

You can switch from the default three buttons -- Start/Split/Reset -- to two buttons -- Start and, while the stopwatch is running the other button will show Lap, Split or Lap/Split depending on which option you have chosen; when the stopwatch has stopped, the other button shows "Reset."

Go to the "Others" item in the Options menu to change other settings, such as the sleep settings, whether the (stopwatch) timer stops after counting down or up

Many of the negative comments involve the app not running against logged in to the App Store. This may be something that only applies to non Amazon devices. The app did run in Airplane mode for me. It may also be if the app hasn't "phoned home" recently, it won't work. 6 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

I don't have any problems with the app, but since I mentioned TextNow, I thought I'd offer it as a KBAAD* today: TextNow.



Since I mentioned TextNow, I thought I'd offer it as a bonus app. I really like this app for texting. I can use it on my Fire, my Samsung, my iDevices and on my computer. They recently implemented group texting, which makes it great for planning with the entire family. On iDevices, you can also make phone calls if you have a WiFi connection (or 3G/4G, but presumably if you have that, you'd just use the phone. )

Note, the free version has a small add at the bottom left of the texting screen. You can buy out of this. A couple reviews have indicated one of the ads is something like "I'm Kristi, text me!"

593 of 695 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Preschool Puzzles Games with Animated Animals, Vehicles, Ice Creams, Xylophone and Flowers: Fun Learning Activity Adventure for Girls and Boys - Learning Toy for Kids Explorers (Baby, Toddler and Preschool) - by Abby Monkey® 1 educational edition* 
Originally $1.99



This is a learning game for small children with the longest name I've ever seen in an app. 

From the Product Page:

Explore the Kingdom of Animated Puzzles and let puzzles come to life with this colorful, interactive app for all playful babies and toddlers.

Young learners compose puzzles featuring wonderfully hand-drawn animal, plant, and vehicles themes, and are always rewarded with animation or little interactive game once the puzzles are finished.

No kidlings in this age group in my family anymore...so I didn't try it out, but it looks pretty good. I'm almost tempted, just in case...

41 of 43 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Hanoi Towers* 
Originally $0.99



This is a stack-the-discs logic puzzle. You move discs from one rod to another, always keeping smaller rings on top of larger rings. You have to move the stack from the rod on the left to the rod on the right, using the center rod, and the other rods, for temporary stacks. (You can just drag the discs sideways, you don't actually have to lift them onto the rod.) You have to play and beat seven levels to win the game. You start with two discs and an additional disc is added on each level.

You can earn up to three stars for each level based on the number of moves and the time.

You can also earn achievements based on how skillfully you play over the course of the game. These achievements aren't saved, it doesn't seem--there's no way to set up a player or view high scores.

My only nitpicks are that there is no option to turn off sound; no option to pause a game in process--if you have to exit the game, you have to start over from the beginning; that there is no way to restart a round midround--you have to play it out and then you get a chance to replay. And finally, the Facebook option on the main screen says "Connect to share A*v*hievements." C'mon people...

I see myself wasting much time trying to get all three star levels and the achievements. 3 of 4 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Diary Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a basic diary app. You open up, you can create an entry for the day, you can add a drawing as an attachment, you can convert a day's entry to a PDF. When entering the password, you are only asked to enter it once, no confirmation entry. So if you enter it wrong the first time (and you can only briefly see each character as you type), and haven't entered what you think you have, your password won't work. Of course, I could only get the app to ask me for a password one time--the rest of the time my personal private thoughts were open to the world.

I'd give this three stars. It's very basic, but you can add drawings and photographs to it, and export entries as a PDF. You can also search entries. Settings consist of a limited number of color themes, backup and restore settings and fonts. It is very easy to use, and if all you need is a very basic diary and hinky ability to password isn't a problem, this isn't bad. I've tested worse journals. But I found a better one, too. 22 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Diaro - personal diary.



The FAOTD was okay, I wasn't going to do a KBAAD, but then I decided "okay" wasn't good enough for the membership! I found this journaling app, which I hadn't tried before.

It's much more attractive upon opening than the other app. It's got a passcode--four digit number--that reliably worked for me. You can't add drawings but you can add pictures and they are visible in the journal page. In the other app, the pic was an attachment to the journal page. You can search your entries, you can tag them, you can set up folders. You can't create PDFs or save to Dropbox unless you upgrade to the paid version. This is really one of the nicest journals I've tried. I'd seriously consider paying for the pro version ($3.99) if I used a journal more. Maybe it will be a FAOTD some time! 14 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: WORD PUZZLE for the HOLIDAY SOUL* 
Originally $0.99



This is a kind of word unscramble using inspirational quotes appropriate for the holiday season. You are given a quote that is displayed on a grid, wrapping around in to three or more rows.. You have to, working in columns, swap letters up and down each column until you unscramble the quote. You know, ahead of time, where the spaces between the words and the punctuation is.

Nicely done, nice graphics. You are timed.

The only one star review says "i REALLY CAN'T REVIEW THIS PRODUCT BECAUSE I HAVEN'T PLAYED IT THAT MUCH. ASK ME AGAIN IN A FEW WEEKS." So, it's very well reviewed. 42 of 44 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

I have today's app.  It was fun.  You are timed but the timer is only for the number of stars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are stars?  LOL!  I guess there are.  I like the timer to keep track of how long it took to do a particular puzzle.  You can replay games trying for better times.  

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There are stars? LOL! I guess there are. I like the timer to keep track of how long it took to do a particular puzzle. You can replay games trying for better times.
> 
> Betsy


The longest it took on one was almost 30 minutes. It was one of the higher levels. Yes they get harder as you go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cinisajoy said:


> The longest it took on one was almost 30 minutes. It was one of the higher levels. Yes they get harder as you go.


It's a fun app. I go back and redo those one-star (or, heaven forbid, red star) quotes.


----------



## Jeff

It may have been there all along, but I just noticed it today and installed a Charlie Brown Christmas for my great grandson. It looks like it's been improved since I installed it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Adventures of Mosaika* 
Originally $0.99



This is another click and solve adventure game by the makers of The Lost City. The only negative reviews are by people who had trouble opening it, which has since been resolved. It played beautifully on my Fire HDX 7. Grab this one if you like adventures! 59 of 72 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Neon Flow* 
Originally $0.99



This is a "connect a path" type game where you have to trace paths between colored dots without crossing other paths. It's overall well reviewed but many of the recent reviews indicate that you have to pay to receive all the levels and for additional hints. And that there is adware. 197 of 220 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: FreeCell+* 
Originally $0.99



This is a nice implementation of Free Cell, a solitaire card game. The cards might be a tad small, as a couple of reviews have stated, but it seems the developer has been very responsive to other complaints. There is a good tutorial, you can switch the free cell stacks from the left to right as desired, and it can be played in airplane mode.

You can play in landscape or portrait mode in any orientation.

Your best time is recorded and your time, number of moves, score and total score for all games.

There is an additional submenu you can invoke by tapping anywhere on the background (or on the little arrow at the bottom of the screen). When you do, you'll see Options, Themes, Game Hint and Undo.

Under Options, you can turn on: sound, a status bar (on the Fire, this is the side/bottom menu bar), show score and time/moves in the current game, and autoplay.

There are themes you can change--you have two options for the faces of the cards, and one of them has larger numbers, and you can change the backdrop to one of four colors or a picture from your photo gallery.

If you tap on "Game" in the options menu, you can invoke a new game, replay the current game, see your statistics and achievements.

When you have the submenu invoked, a small "i" appears off to the side. Tap on that if you need the tutorial or rules. 196 of 228 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are also eight other apps that are free today, through this evening! The Ultimate Game Collection (though "ultimate" is in the eye of the beholder). They include Quell, Fruit Ninja, Angry Birds and Sonic the Hedgehog.

See them at this link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_356936422_3?ie=UTF8&docId=1000620471&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=kbpst-20

or, on your Fire, by going to the App Store. It's one of the banners ads to the right of the Free App of the Day.

Others include:

Battle Bears Fortress
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Hambo
Bloons TD 5

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Thanks for keeping this up, Betsy.
There are not too many games that I want, but I like Free Cell.
And I just had to get Sonic, for nostalgia.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for keeping this up, Betsy.
> There are not too many games that I want, but I like Free Cell.
> And I just had to get Sonic, for nostalgia.


Glad you can find some that work for you! I'm not familiar with Sonic the Hedgehog....except that it sounds vaguely familiar.

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Sonic was on the Sega platform. and a Saturday morning cartoon..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Sonic was on the Sega platform. and a Saturday morning cartoon..


And I'm sure it was a cartoon long after I stopped watching cartoons.  It explains so much. 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Sonic was popular when my 27-year-old was a little girl.
So I watched it too.  And watched (helped) her play the nintendo game.


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monsters Ate My Condo* 
Originally $0.99



This is an arcade game with Japanese style graphics and sounds. You swipe tower levels out trying to form color combos of the remaining levels. The monsters are happy if you swipe the right color levels to them to eat, and become unhappy if they get the wrong ones.

It's okay--I think kids will like it but it's a little to frenetic and garish for me. 38 of 46 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I will beat Betsy to the punch today. The free app for today Is Carcassonne. It is aclassic board game, and I've had the regular Android app for a couple of years on my phone, where it is my favorite time wasting Android game. I highly recommend it, and had planned to buy it for my new HDX which is being shipped now. But I won't have to buy it since it is free today! If you like board games I recommend you give it a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Carcassonne* 
Originally $4.99



Well, I would have posted this already, but I was busy playing it. 

As Claw says, this is a board game. I had never heard of it. You place tiles with roads, fields, villages, castles (churches?) and place your limited number of men on these tiles, with a goal to claim the road, village or fields that you've built. (Claw, let me know if I've gotten it wrong.)

I like playing against the computer, but apparently you can play against people on the Internet or by passing the device around. You can set your players by tapping on "new game" and then "players." You can change your icon and your name from Player 1 to the name you want to use (max of about six characters).

There is a tutorial, and you get the hang of it pretty quickly.

I found the tiles a bit small on my HDX7. Though you really don't have to see much, you can zoom in.

Claw, I'm going to quote you for the blog, if that's okay!

70 of 84 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Quote away, Betsy. Glad you were enjoying the game.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! Sounds like fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Notebooks Pro* 
Originally $0.99



If this app looks familiar, it is because it's a variation of Diary Pro, which was the FAOTD about a week ago. My issues are the same with this app as with the prior app. This one lets you create multiple notebooks as opposed to a single diary. But the same problems as in the earlier app still exist.

You can create a password, but in creating it, the password is hidden, so if you're not watching as you actually type, you can't tell if you mis-entered, and there is not a confirmation field where you enter it again. So, once you set it, test it right away before actually entering any data, because, as the app warns you, you cannot recover your password.

To test it, or if you use this app, to make sure your info is private, make sure you go back to the main page of the app before exiting; if you are on a page of a notebook and exit, you are able to go back to that page without entering a password. So, so much for the password. I've left the app, gone into other apps, and then gone back and right into the page I was working on.

You can have different fonts in different notebooks, but not within the notebook itself.

You can export to Dropbox. The export is only usable to import back to Notebook Pro. You can also convert a notebook or a page within a notebook to PDF.

There isn't much in the way of instruction, but touching the icons reveals what they do pretty quickly.

To quote what I said in the prior review:

I'd give this three stars. It's very basic, but you can add drawings and photographs to it, and export entries as a PDF. You can also search entries. Settings consist of a limited number of color themes, backup and restore settings and fonts. It is very easy to use, and if all you need is a very basic diary and hinky ability to password isn't a problem, this isn't bad. I've tested worse journals. 55 of 76 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Diaro - personal diary.



As I said on the 27th: "The FAOTD was okay, I wasn't going to do a KBAAD, but then I decided "okay" wasn't good enough for the membership!"

This is still my favorite journal of any I've tried. Diaro is much more attractive upon opening than the other app. It's got a passcode--four digit number--that reliably worked for me. You can't add drawings but you can add pictures and they are visible in the journal page."

While this doesn't have the separate notebooks that Notebooks Pro has, you can create individual folders which act like notebooks. And you can create multiple entries on each day--I couldn't figure out how to do that in the FAOTD.

You can search your entries, you can tag them, you can set up folders.

You can't create PDFs or save to Dropbox unless you upgrade to the paid version. This is really one of the nicest journals I've tried. I'd seriously consider paying for the pro version ($3.99) if I used a journal more. Maybe it will be a FAOTD some time! 16 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy -- do you HAVE to have a password? . . . .because, those issues aside . . . the app looks pretty good, really, and seems to be well rated.  The one and 2 star reviews are mostly from several months back and mostly complaining that the 'pro' version doesn't add anything to the 'free' version.  There's actually no mention of passwords in any of the reviews I looked at.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, you don't have to have a password.  I only cite it because it was something was cited quite a bit in the Diary version.  Plus, it's a flaw.  Why have a password ability if it doesn't actually password your work?

I really don't understand why it's so highly rated, though.  It's not very attractive, the text is very rudimentary, images you add don't show within the page.  I have found you can have multiple entries, not just one long entry--you have to swipe right to left to create a new page.

It's OK, but I would never rate it over three stars, even without the password.  Diaro, even the free version, is so much nicer...  I'd try them both and see which one works for you.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I already have  ColorNote Notepad Notes which pretty much does all I need. It is VERY basic . . .but usually, I only need to make a short note.

I got the impression this is designed for sort of actual note taking -- like in a class -- which, if that's what I needed, would be worth checking out.

Several folks said they wanted to be able to actually write notes -- like with a stylus -- rather than type, but that may be as much a function of the Fire's allowed input methods as anything. I did find one once that let you write -- but it was more like a drawing notepad -- you couldn't convert your squiggles into actual text. Contrarywise, I guess with this one, you can't draw a figure or diagram for your notes. So there's something to be said for both methods.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, I already have  ColorNote Notepad Notes which pretty much does all I need. It is VERY basic . . .but usually, I only need to make a short note.
> 
> I got the impression this is designed for sort of actual note taking -- like in a class -- which, if that's what I needed, would be worth checking out.
> 
> Several folks said they wanted to be able to actually write notes -- like with a stylus -- rather than type, but that may be as much a function of the Fire's allowed input methods as anything. I did find one once that let you write -- but it was more like a drawing notepad -- you couldn't convert your squiggles into actual text. Contrarywise, I guess with this one, you can't draw a figure or diagram for your notes. So there's something to be said for both methods.


As I said, it's an okay app...but I think it's very limited and unattractive. I don't get why it's so highly rated.

You can scribble on the pages, and draw...but they are attachments, not in line, and drawing aren't even attachments, as it turns out. You don't necessarily know that you have a drawing associated with an entry without tapping on the drawing icon to see what you've drawn. And, as far as I can tell, you can only have one drawing per page. So you need to create a new page to have a new drawing. I guess you should make a note on the page that there is a drawing associated with it.

Colornote, as basic as it is, is much better than this app for simple notetaking. IMO. Cleaner, attractive interface. You can send notes to Dropbox, where they are saved as text files. And they are then usable in other apps. And you can create checklists.

Note that Colornote is not really the same kind of app. Notebook Pro is more for people who want to use it, as one of the reviewers said, to take extensive notes on a number of different subjects, as for school. Or perhaps for someone who is writing several publications at once. And for that kind of work, I don't think Colornote would work and that Notebook Pro is inadequate. Unless drawings are essential to what one is doing, there are better choices. (Diaro,for example, which I do not own stock in; I just found it very impressive. )

No doubt there are people for whom this is the right app. It's worth trying--it's free after all. I stressed the password in the review because, if you want a password, you expect it to be secure, and this is not--which is not a small thing.

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flick Golf Extreme* 
Originally $0.99



As one review says, this is more of a "driving" game than a "golf" game; you apparently tee up at various locations. You drive the golf ball by flicking it. Some reviewers said it was hard to hit the ball.

From the product page:

_Are you ready to conquer the most extreme courses in the world? Ready to tee off from grand canyons, icebergs or fighter jets - Flick Golf Extreme is the perfect adrenaline fix for your finger!

-------------------------------

Follow-up to the most addictive golf game to blaze its way onto the Android Market Flick Golf, Flick Golf Extreme is incredibly simple to play, just flick the ball and hit the hole. Our trademark spin control, combined with insanely fun gameplay brings you the world's first truly extreme golf game. There are no rules, no clubs and no laws in Flick Golf Extreme! Play across skyscrapers, an oil rig, aircraft carrier and more in the most insane conditions you've ever seen!

-------------------------------

Shoot for an insane score in classic Quickshot mode. Play World Tour across the most extreme courses in the world. Try out the challenging Five Ball mode! Gorgeous 3D environments.

See your ball set ablaze with amazing hole-in-one special effects! Incredibly accurate in-air spin control. Listen to your own music while you play!_

It seems like an ok game if you like this kind of thing. I don't care for them, so I went looking for an alternative....

44 of 51 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD today: Pocket Mine.



I found this in the "New and Popular" section on my Fire and have been hooked. Playing it delayed my posting. 

This is a fun arcade game. The goal is to dig down the mine shaft as deep as possible by tapping on tiles to destroy them with your pickax. This isn't timed, instead you are limited by the number of uses of your pickax, which will "break" after so many moves.

You earn power ups, cash and rubies. You can spend the cash to increase the number of moves you have with your pickax. There are also crates with various useful things, like dynamite, that will destroy many tiles with one hit. As your goal is to get as deep as possible, these are useful.

You also have mini goals each round that earn you stuff--so many crates, so many dynamite, pieces of coal, etc. Achieving the goal earns you a key that then lets you open special treasure chests.

And there are achievements through the Amazon Game Center. 216 of 257 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Since I have a feeling Betsy is busy playing this, Today's App is:
Naught


15/16 reviews are 4+ stars
it is compatible with my MotoX phone, my 1st gen Fire, my son's 2nd gen Fire and whatever my husband's cell is.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's the description.

Naught immerses you in a new gaming experience. Play with real gravity to feel the motion. Explore your mind and challenge your fears.

Play with the gravity to lead Naught through a mysterious underground land where everything is possible. In Naught, you decide how to play. Rotate your device 360 degrees to make the scene turn around changing the world gravity or, if you prefer, you can select one of the two additional gaming controls (touch and drag mode or virtual pad mode).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geeze louise, it's only 8:15...    

I decided to do the Kindle Daily Deal first today...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze louise, it's only 8:15...
> 
> I decided to do the Kindle Daily Deal first today...
> 
> Betsy


I make it 8:16.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, no, look at my post--the time stamp says 8:*15*:59 

Here's my take on the game itself:

This is an amazing game. It's a platform game, you move the cat across a beautiful and mysterious world.

You have three options--button control, accelerometer and drag control. You use one of these options to tilt and rotate the screen world which causes the cat to move through the world picking up jewels and avoiding pitfalls.

I recommend the accelerometer. I couldn't get "drag control" to really work, and the button mode made things move too fast and abruptly.

You have three jewels to pick up on each level. There's no penalty for moving slowly in the regular game, but there is a time trial. You do have to be alert to the pitfalls, which can be hard to pick out. You don't seem to have any penalty for losing lives, but I'm not sure...

You pick up seeds along the level that allow you to create "continue" portals. These will allow you to restart the game from that point.

There is a little round floating eye that is the spirt of the tree. You can touch the eye to go back to the main menu; it will also apparently alert you to the presence of important or dangerous objects.

Once you have collected all three diamonds in that level, you can play it in Time Trial mode.

Some of the pitfalls are obvious spikey things. But sometimes, the cat is swallowed up, and this isn't a pitfall, it's access to another set of passages.

I really found this game mesmerizing and hauntingly beautiful.

I will note that the sole one-star review said this about the game: "This has got to be one of the most useless games I've downloaded in a while. Bad graphics, black & white, and frustrating UI all combine to make this a real loser!"

So your mileage may vary. 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Has anyone figured out a way to turn off the music without having to just turn off the sound for the kindle?  I didn't see it on the menu, only the controls.  I always like games that are controlled by tilting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't seen a way to do it.  I always keep the sound turned down on my devices anyway....

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geeze louise, it's only 8:15...


It was 7:10 when I posted. so 8:10 your time... I didn't beat ya by that much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do appreciate the help!  Just pokin' at you.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, a little earlier than yesterday! 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Riptide GP* 
Originally $1.99



This a jet ski racing game. Good graphics. I was having some problems steering, but I think if you can fiddle with the control settings, as one of the reviewers said, that can be improved. The one-star reviews all deal with the app not working with non-Fire tablets.

From one review:
If you haven't found it yet, at the Main Menu, scroll all the way to the right, select Help & Options. Go to Settings > Controls. It has to be set to Tilt and the Tilt Sensitivity is the first option. You can also turn off auto-accelerate which can help if you're having problems.

70 of 89 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 7" and 8.9". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

a Zuma-style game today 26/35 reviews are 4* or above.




> Product Features
> 
> Break orbs and save the world
> Get addicted with action puzzle gameplay
> Use your orb slinger to shatter orbs of darkness
> Discover magical amulets and power-ups
> Leave nothing unsparkled
> 
> Product Description
> Sparkle HD: Break the Orbs and Save the World! No one travels without worries in Crowberry Woods anymore! Vast blackness has blanketed the once beautiful forest. Only small sparkles of light trickle through the all consuming darkness.
> 
> Sparkle HD is an addictive, beautiful, and extremely playable action puzzle experience for tablets like Kindle Fire.
> 
> Use your orb slinger to shatter the orbs of darkness before they release their destructive powers. Can you bring the light back, from a sparkle to full bloom? Discover multitude of magical amulets and powerups, and uncover the deepest secrets. Don't leave the fair trees of Crowberry Woods unsparkled!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT! I was busy making breakfast for the manfolk and making this:

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/08/just-a-recipe-banana-bread/

Time to check out the app!

Betsy


----------



## LDB

Breakfast? Did someone say breakfast? Oh, sorry, easily distracted by breakfast.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, BT! I was busy making breakfast for the manfolk and making this:
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/08/just-a-recipe-banana-bread/
> 
> Time to check out the app!
> 
> Betsy


I've made a couple of Pioneer Woman recipes. Yummy.


----------



## SheilaJ

No Pioneer Woman here.  I doubt if they had an HDX and wifi.


----------



## docmama28

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, BT! I was busy making breakfast for the manfolk and making this:
> 
> http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/08/just-a-recipe-banana-bread/
> 
> Time to check out the app!
> 
> Betsy


I was so happy to see this post! I was getting ready to make some banana bread, and saw the recipe you posted. It's in the oven right now, but I'm worried because of the consistency (much thicker than my old recipe) and it really filled that bundt pan to the brim! I put a cookie sheet under it just in case. Have you made this before Betsy? Ever had excess spillage over the sides of the pan? Can't wait to taste it!!


----------



## Toby

Sounds delicious! Have you tried to substitute the 2 sticks of butter & have it come out good?


----------



## docmama28

Well, the bundt pan did not overflow, and the banana bread was wonderful!  It's almost half gone (we had it as dessert after dinner) and I'm sure this recipe will be a keeper.  Thanks for the link Betsy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay! Glad you enjoyed the recipe. I really like The Pioneer Woman site. I woke up and noticed we had four overripe bananas and got in the mood for banana bread. It didn't overfill my antique bundt pan, docmama. (Seriously, I think my bundt pan, which was my mom's may have been one of the first bundt pans. It says "made in Minnesota" on it. The bundt pan was invented in Minnesota, as are all things that are good and important, according to my sainted mother. Have I mentioned she was from Hibbing*?)

Leo, hope you got some of the banana bread before it was all gone!

Here are today's FAOTD and bonus app!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Alarm Clock Millenium (Ad-Free)* 
Originally $2.49



This is being universally panned for excessive permissions and for advertised features not being part of the app. One review mentioned Alarm Clock Extreme, so I'm going to check it out.

From the product page:

This is the full version of the famous Alarm Clock Millenium, it has no ads and no limitation on the number of alarms that you can set with a vacation mode feature and weather information as extra bonus.

Alarm Clock Millenium is an alarm clock + timers + stopwatch app that offers a wide choice of ways to wake up, it allows you to wake up at time in the best way.

This alarm clock includes a beautiful analog clock widget and HD wallpapers. You can also use your own wallpaper as background.

It includes a professional stopwatch and five timers for your daily needs :

Stopwatch: You can record laps, share the results (simple click on the stopwatch counter) or save them to SD card (long click on the stopwatch counter).

Timers: you can set up to five timers with different parameters for each timer ( set ringtone, vibrating, notification,...).

2 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Alarm Clock Xtreme Free.



Features include: music alarm, random song alarm, gentle alarm volume ramp up, math to snooze/disable, shake to snooze/disable, nap alarm with countdown timer, auto-snooze, auto-dismiss and much more. Find the settings that help you get out of bed and start the day right.

This is a very nice app. You can add a stopwatch feature separately; it's called Stopwatch Xtreme Free. There is also an ad-free version. 2191 of 2473 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*contractually obligated by my mother to work Hibbing, MN, my mom's childhood home, into as many conversations as possible.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Funny this: I was just using a timer app last evening. Ed was baking bread and wanted me to remind him when it had been a half hour so he could check the dough rising. I have this on my Fire, and it worked just fine:  It's also free. 

'Course I had to turn up the sound on my device so it would work.  The alarm is a female voice saying 'timer' followed by a cuckoo. Which was weird, but I heard it. It keeps going until you turn it off. I think you can change the alarm sound.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PUZZINGO Space Puzzles for Kids and Toddlers* 
Originally $1.99



This is a replacement app which is a puzzle about space for young kids. Very well reviewed! One 1-star review complains about in-app purchases.

Apparently, according to a comment on a review, the previous FAOTD was pulled due to the developer being caught in a fib.

From the product page:

The Space Puzzle Pack contains a couple hundred pieces that cover many aspects of space and space exploration: astronaut, solar system, constellations, space shuttle, space station, and much more. As children play the games, they learn what are the parts that made up the space shuttle, they learn the names of stars in the solar system, they are exposed to the constellations, and they are entertained the entire time by funny sounds and great animations. Better yet, when they finish a puzzle, they will be rewarded to a variety mini-games that reinforces concepts in the game. The child gets to fly the space shuttle that he had just completed. He can play around with gravity on the international space station. Or, he can touch the constellations - literally! 13 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Atriviate AdFree* 
Originally $1.99



The spyware in this app has garnered a lot of bad reviews. The trivia part seems to be fine.

From the product page:

Have fun answering questions and compete against your friends online! More than 5,000 questions and periodic updates. Walk the board using special boxes to get all the stars. Entertain yourself while expanding your knowledge with 7 classical categories: Geography, Sports, Entertainment, Art and Literature, Science and Technology, History and Everything. New rules, like stealing stars and the Challenge, make the game much more competitive 3 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Look & Cook.

NOTE: This app is not compatible with the original Fire, sorry. I don't have an HD Fire, so I'm not sure whether it works with that. I'll be posting an additional free app that works for all Fires in a bit.



OK, there are better cooking apps as apps out there--ones that let you add recipes, prepare shopping lists, etc. But none of them are as beautiful and fun as this.

Think of this more as an interactive cookbook then a cooking app. It has about 50 recipes in it, and there doesn't seem to be any way to add more. Recipe packs would be great add-ons. I'd pick up some themed packs.

The pictures and the food are gorgeous. I love that, for each recipe, you can see pictures or videos of the food preparation process. I got sooo hungry looking at this app.

The fifty-two recipes are divided into Everyday, Breakfast, With the Guys, Barbecue, Picnic, Romantic, Dinner Party and Vegan Pleasures.

Swipe to past the welcome screens (there are two) to come to the first category, "Everyday."

You can tap on the little arrow in the lower right hand corner to see the recipes in that category or the other categories. Tap on the receipe desired, or, from the Category screen, swipe right to left. Continuing to swipe right to left will move through the recipe cover images. To actually look at the recipe, tap on the Look&Cook button in the lower right hand corner.

You'll first see a picture of the ingredients, with information about number served, cook time and prep time in the lower left hand corner.

In the upper right hand corner of every recipe, you'll see Look/Cook/Shop. Tap on Cook to see the actual recipe. Swipe right to left to see several pictures and/or videos of the preparation stages.

Shop lets you (oh, no!) see suggested cooking accessories and shop for them. Fortunately, this made it crash on my device.

This was one of Amazon's featured apps today.

5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

The trivia app is compatible with my original Fire and my HDX; the cooking app is compatible with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So we have a bonus pick: Look & Cook.
> 
> NOTE: This app is not compatible with the original Fire, sorry. I don't have an HD Fire, so I'm not sure whether it works with that. I'll be posting an additional free app that works for all Fires in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


While it may not be compatible with my old 1st gen Fire, it is with my MOTOX phone...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> While it may not be compatible with my old 1st gen Fire, it is with my MOTOX phone...


Yay!! It's eye candy. 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> So we have a bonus pick: Look & Cook.
> 
> NOTE: This app is not compatible with the original Fire, sorry. I don't have an HD Fire, so I'm not sure whether it works with that. I'll be posting an additional free app that works for all Fires in a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, there are better cooking apps as apps out there--ones that let you add recipes, prepare shopping lists, etc. But none of them are as beautiful and fun as this.
> 
> ...
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


When I picked this up it said it was compatible with my 7" Fire HD [previous version].


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Anna!  That helps!  I'm glad it means more people can enjoy the app.  I'm hungry just looking at it.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

BTackitt said:


> While it may not be compatible with my old 1st gen Fire, it is with my MOTOX phone...


Will work on all of my true Android devices.  Shoot; for a minute, I thought I'd found my excuse to get an HDX (if more apps become incompatible with the OG Fire), which I can't justify (even with the sales they've been having) since I have the OG Fire, an Android phone, the 2012 Nexus 7 & Nexus 10.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Relax and Rest Meditations* 
Originally $1.99



From the Product Page:

Enjoy the deep relaxation, stress relief and benefits of meditation with this app by Meditation Oasis™. Three meditations of varying lengths allow you to relax deeply regardless of how much time you have available. Written Meditation Tips help support your experience with the guided meditations.

-- Breath Awareness Guided Meditation (5 min) - to get centered and relaxed when you only have time for a short break. 
-- Deep Rest Guided Meditation (13 min) - allows you to sink into a deeply restful state. Many people use this meditation for falling asleep.
-- Whole Body Guided Relaxation (24 min) - Relax totally and completely with this meditation which helps you locate tension in every part of the body, and let it go.

Each meditation can be listened to with or without music.

With this App you can:

- Enjoy a state of deep relaxation without prior meditation experience
- Relax deeply and easily as you are voice-guided step by step
- Choose a meditation to suit your needs and time available
- Listen to the meditations with or without music
- Enjoy the relaxing background music or nature sounds alone anytime you want to meditate on your own or simply relax
- Read instructions to support and enhance your experience
- Enjoy the benefits of meditation from the start
- Links to support on the Meditation Oasis website

_____________

Created by Mary Maddux, MS, HTP and Richard Maddux, best known for their popular Meditation Oasis podcast and and CDs.

KB Member JimC1946 says, in part, in his review:



> I enjoyed listening to the meditations. I think the app would be useful for just about anyone who's willing to take a few minutes out of their routine, close their eyes, and just listen to the calm, soothing voice.


I found the voice kind of annoying and wished I could change it. Maybe they could get George Clooney to record some voiceovers.... Hey, it's free, give it a try!

32 of 36 reviews are four stars and above, including Jim's.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Huh, I guess it is a special offer.. I thought the freebie would be Tiny Death Star,which looks sort of interesting.  And is free.  Hmm and kind of jagged looking.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Christmasville: The Missing Santa ADVENTures* 
Originally $2.99



This is a Christmas-themed hidden object game. Santa is missing! You must find him by searching for clues by finding objects in scenes!! Standard assortment of puzzles. You can zoom in on the scene by pinching and spreading your fingers.

Those of you who play a lot of HO games will be familiar with this designer and the types of games they are. One review complains about the flurry analytics, another complains about the theme. I kind of like the theme, and think Yeti the abominable snowman is cute. And the elf. The reindeer is kind of creepy, though. Anyway, definitely worth a download if you like HO games. Not one of the best, not one of the worst. 44 of 65 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I've got this one. It's one of the Nevosoft games that I felt was too talkative. Other than that, it was a fun game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like that the talking will go on without having to tap.  I can do something else for a few minutes.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I like that the talking will go on without having to tap. I can do something else for a few minutes.
> 
> Betsy


True, I could always take a nap.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, they're not THAT long!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Game Dev Story* 
Originally $2.50



From the product page:

_Manage your own game company and try to create a million-selling game in this unique simulation.

Features the ability to develop your company's own game console, plus a system for changing your staff members' professions.

Your staff members can have a variety of game-related professions, from programmer to sound engineer.

Work hard and you may reach the top of the video game industry!
_
This sounds more interesting than it is. You are a game developer with a small staff. The little 8 bit characters don't bother me, they're kind of charming. But there's a lot of waiting around for things to happen. You choose various parameters for each project--how skilled the staff is, what kind of game, who is going to design it, and what happens then is mostly out of your control. Your staff comes and goes every day, but apparently you and your secretary work 24 hours a day. Occasionally, one of the employees bursts into flames for no apparent reason.  It's okay. It's somewhat compelling to see try to earn money. The game is over after 20 years of play (your virtual time is counted in the upper right hand corner.) Not enough of a tutorial, though there is a manual accessed under the Menu > System section. I recommend reading through the five star reviews to glean tips form the people who really like it and have actually played the game. (I'm not convinced by all of the five-star reviews, but some seem genuine.) Three stars for me.

65 of 70 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Christmasville was a bit of a disappointment.  Less than 4 hours of actual play time from start to finish.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't finished it yet.    But I kind of want the holiday-themed ones to be short.  They have a short shelf life. 

I find myself playing today's more than I thought I would.  It's a weird kind of game.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I haven't finished it yet.  But I kind of want the holiday-themed ones to be short. They have a short shelf life.
> 
> I find myself playing today's more than I thought I would. It's a weird kind of game.


I remember that Game Dev Story was very popular on Google Android a couple of years ago. I never did play it, though. But I bought this one and will try it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, several of the five star reviewers mentioned that they were very excited to see it here....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Smurfs 2 Movie Storybook* 
Originally $2.99



This is an interactive storybook that ties into the second Smurfs movie. Wait--there was a FIRST Smurfs movie?  Actually, I did know that, just kidding. Anyway, reviews are good, the only two one-star reviews are by people who said it wouldn't work on their device but don't say which device. It has actual audio and some video from the movie.

Reviewer John F. Huesman says this, in part: "Ooooooooooh, the Smurfs! Thank you Daddy!
Yeah, any app...especially a FAOTD...that gets that reaction is a winner. " And be sure to read FAOTD regular Thom Bone's review here. 6 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my 7" and 8.9" Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You know I had to get that one for GD. She'll be with me over the Christmas holidays and I have the feeling I'm going to have to keep my Fire plugged in the whole time.


----------



## cinisajoy

There was also a tv show and way too many small plastic smurfs.  You do know that smurfs are really only about an inch and a half tall.  I know they started somewhere between 1972 and 1974.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Office Story* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:
_Try to turn a small garage start-up into a large company. Take strategic decisions, buy tables and table plants, hire and train people. Fulfill their wishes! Create mobile applications!

From the very beginning of the game you dive into the world of mobile development, where during the game you will get access to the analogues of modern mobile platforms. As in life, the market state is dynamic and constantly changing. New platforms come and old ones go. They just can't withstand the competition._

The reviews say it's OK, though they liked yesterday's app better. But the permissions are excessive. 4 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: ES File Explorer.



We have a lot of new Fire owners, and I thought I'd mention this very useful app. It will help you sideload apps as it lets you examine your file structure, and find apps and documents on your device. It's also got a download manager and an image viewer. If you have an Android phone, you can likely also use it on that phone (or there is a Google Play version.) I use it regularly.

789 of 962 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dropchord* 
Originally $1.99



This is a unique twist on an arcade shooter. You touch the screen in two places using your thumbs to create a beam of light cutting across a circle, and by dragging your thumbs, move the line to eliminate targets within the circle. There are also red lightning thingies that you need to avoid.

Touch the screen when you see the Dropchord logo to go to the first menu. The game starts by telling you to hold the screen in two places. Hold the screen until the light beams connect. This reveals the menu.

You'll see the word "menu," that just tells you you are on the menu screen. Tapping on the musical notes takes you to the website. Drag the light beam to the four dots stacked vertically to reveal the menu choices. (This is kind of practice for the game itself.)

The top dot is "full mix" which is an "extreme" version of the game. Standard game is the second option. The third dot, is the leader board and the last dot is options. You'll want to go there first. The top option is how to play. Tap the arrows to step through the screens. The other two options are visual quality and "back."

Game play works pretty well, it's a little bit touchy but not bad. You pause the game by lifting both thumbs. If you like that synthesized sounding music, the soundtrack is good. It actually makes me want to move while I'm playing--aerobic gaming? 

The fonts is kind of hard to read, and I deduct one star for burying the how-to, but I'd give this either a high three stars or four stars. You can really figure it out pretty quickly if you don't find the tutorial. And there's a bonus game where you tap the circles--one finger for circles with one dot and two fingers for circles with two dots.

However, if flashing lights make you twitch, this may not be the right game for you.

The star average is being dragged down by people who say they had to pay for the game. These are apparently people who had an old version of the AppStore on their Android devices. If you have a non-Fire, make sure your appstore is updated before downloading this game. If you have a Fire, you should be fine.

12 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Photo Editor+* 
Originally $1.99



This is an okay photo editing app. You can take a photo using the camera (if your device has a camera) from within the editor and start editing, or use a picture already on the device or in your Amazon cloud drive or from Dropbox. It has all the basic editing options--enhance, effects, splash (color), crop, etc. You can create a meme or just add text:










However, it's not as full featured as other apps available, including some free ones. It won't let you do a simple undo, if, for example, you've been "painting" and get one stroke wrong, you can't undo just that stroke, you must undo the whole effect. And for some reason, it saves two copies to my device when I'm done. Some of the one-star reviews said it didn't work on their Fires; worked fine on my HDX.

277 of 350 reviews are four stars and above.

It was okay, but I thought I'd post one of my favs: PicsArt Photo Studio.



This is probably my favorite photo editor, and it's free! A lot more effects that can be added including borders, clipart, stickers lens flare, callouts, the ability to combine photos, the ability to make a collage, and so much more....

849 of 1034 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hey!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What?
  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pocket Informant 3* 
Originally $9.99



This is a productivity app with contacts, notes and to-dos all in one package. I believe I used to use Pocket Informant on my Palm T|X. The notes and tasks are kind of unattractive, but the calendar view is quite nice.

*And for people who want to sync multiple Google Calendars, there may be a solution--more below.*

The calendar view is quite attractive and useful--with month grids down the left side or across the top, depending on whether you're in landscape or portrait, a large central view of the current month, swipable to other months, and the day view on the right or bottom. The calendar syncs with your current device calendar, not directly with Google, which is its flaw on Kindle Fires. It makes the notes and the ToDo list stand alone--you can't sync with Google Tasks natively. But it syncs with your device calendar quite readily. If your device calendar is already synched with a single Google calendar, you don't need to do anything else. Or, if you want a stand alone app, this is quite nice. The more I play with it, the more I like it. I haven't yet found how to set an alarm for an event to remind me to leave on time, though. EDIT: I did just find that you can set the sound and duration of event alarms in PI, but it says to use the Android calendar app to change other settings for alarms. Which is disappointing.

But there may be a work-around. I created a free ToodleDo account (I thought I had already had one, but apparently not). And I was able to sync THAT with my Google account. Then, I set up a sync in the app with ToodleDo, and it actually brought all three Google accounts that I sync to in to PocketInformant. So this MAY be a solution for people who want to sync multiple calendars. Someone who does should test it; I don't really use more than one calendar, but when I go to create a new event, the event is color coded, and if I tap on the event bar, I get to choose which of the three Google calendars I want to use. And I can set a default Google account for new events.

So, to recap, if you want to sync multiple Google calendars:
Tap on the menu icon in the upper right hand corner of the app
Tap on settings
Tap on Sync
Tap on the Menu icon
Tap on Add Account
Tap on ToodleDo
If you don't have a ToodleDo account already, tap on SignUp, which will take you to the browser, and then create your ToodleDo account.

Unfortunately, I wasn't taking notes as I fiddled with this, so I don't remember if the opportunity to sync with Google came up automatically in the ToodleDo online set up, but if not, in the browser page, tap on Tools and then Calendars. Tap on Enable Calendar subscriptions and Save. I think it will ask for your Google password at this point. I'm set up now, so if someone else tries this, let me know.

9 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I found out that I can set alarms from within the app....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Allrecipes Dinner Spinner Pro* 
Originally $2.99



This is the "pro" version of the popular recipe app Allrecipes. Allrecipes.com is a very nice recipe site. Both the free and pro apps let you search for recipes or use the "dinner spinner" to randomly find something to cook. I've never much cared about the dinner spinner, but it's growing on me. You get three categories--type of dish, ingredients and "ready in." Slide to find the category you want, for example "cookies" and tap on it to turn it orange, which means it is locked in. You can randomly spin all three categories for entertainment value. Strangely, when I did that, and asked to view matches, I got the message: "We couldn't find any Vegetable Cookies recipes ready in Slow Cooker. Try a different combination."  So I recommend locking in some of the options. 

You can search for recipes with various filters if you don't want to do the spinner thing. The filters include vegetarian, high fiber, began, low fat, no dairy, low sodium, no wheat, or low carbs, plus you can add additional filters by ingredient that must be included or should be avoided.

From the list of recipe matches, you can press and hold on a recipe to add it to your recipe box (or remove it), add the ingredients to your shopping list, email the recipe or share it on Facebook/Twitter

You must have WiFi or 3G connectivity to access recipes, even those in your recipe box. I was hoping the pro version would allow one to download recipes, but it doesn't. (You can fix that with a second app, see below.)

The pro version allows you to access your recipe box on allrecipes.com (as long as you have internet access) and to scan barcodes to add things to your list. Although it didn't recognize anything I scanned, so that needs work. My other nitpick with the app is that certain screens (like browsing your recipe box) require portrait mode, and others (like actually using the recipe) require landscape mode. Really? I can tap on a recipe with a knuckle if my hands have flour on them, but I can't rotate the device. Minus a half star for that and one star for not being able to download recipes. I'll round up to give this four stars but it really needs to be able to save a recipe to your device.

However, there is a solution, see our bonus app.

483 of 663 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: ChefTap Recipe App.



This is my other favorite recipe app, Chef Tap. And, you can import recipes from allrecipes.com to your Chef Tap app and use them without WiFi. (Though if you have a ton of recipes at allrecipes.com, space on your device might be a concern. You can also import recipes from the web and add them to Chef Tap. 565 of 637 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

Betsy, I am so disappointed.  I really wanted those Vegetable Cookies recipes ready in Slow Cooker.  Bummer.

I use the website frequently.  Nice app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I know right?  Totally bummed.  How will I make my Christmas cookies?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Buttons and Scissors (Pro)* 
Originally $1.99



I liked this game enough, after playing the free version, that I bought it in October. I think I had chosen the free version as the KBAAD then.

It's a logic puzzle. You see an array of buttons of different colors and have to plan your moves cutting off buttons of the same color that are in the same row, vertical, horizontal or diagonal. Single buttons can not be removed, so you have to plan your moves accordingly. The grids get progressively more difficult. You can replay grids to try to improve your time. The pro version (which this is) comes with solutions if you are stuck and a lot more levels, so this is a good deal. It plays in airplane mode. It plays in portrait mode but will rotate 180 degrees. The scissors make little snipping noices when you cut the buttons. I don't generally care for music as background in my games and I didn't think the music added much, so I turned it off. You can make those choices in the settings.

40 of 42 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ

I'm so glad to see the pro version of this game as a KBAAD.  I have played the free version a lot.  It definitely takes some planning ahead before you start snipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PicsPlay Pro* 
Originally $3.99



Wow, a photo editing app I didn't already have. And it's quite nice. Lots of built in effects, the ability to manually fiddle with exposure, color, white balance, sharpen, curves and histogram for photo geeks, the ability to add text, painting, stamping texture, vignetting and border. One fun "Fx" is the ability to see what the pic will look like based on the film technology from 1950 on up. You pick a spot on the timeline and it'll show you four versions of the photo based on the "look" of the film in that era.










You can save and share with twitter, email, dropbox, photobucket, facebook, and other apps installed on your device that can work with photos. You can take a picture or choose one from your gallery, so you can use this even if you don't have a camera on your device. You can choose the resolution of the photo you're going to create.

My only complaint so far is that the app can only be used in portrait mode, which means that when you load a pic, it gets loaded onto a portrait background, and then you have to crop it to get back to your original picture. Or at least that's what I found in my fiddling so far. Once you do that, though, it works fine. I was able to take a picture on my 8.9HDX and edit it and also use a photo on my 7HDX and edit it, despite some of the one-star reviews saying that loading a pic didn't work. It does on the HDX Fires I tested.

The other complaint of the one-star reviews was excessive permissions. As pointed out, some of the permissions have to do with being able to geotag your photos. But check the permissions to be sure you're comfortable with them.

I'll take off one-star for only being able to use portrait mode and for lack of a good tutorial/manual. (There is a manual accessible through the Fire's bottom menu button, but there's not much there there.) I'd recommend fiddling with all the various effects to get comfortable with them.

26 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Why I oughta . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Some posters will do anything to get a response, you know. 

Betsy


----------



## Toby

All I have to say is, that is a wonderful photo of you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Toca Cars* 
Originally $2.99



This is a game for small children. You pick one of two characters and then one of two worlds--a premade world or a world where you can choose and place items. You move the car and driver by dragging your finger ahead of the car. If you go off track and hit a building, no problem! The building will move. Half the fun is hitting various objects.

In the building world, you can choose a variety of buildings and objects to add, including ramps of various types. If you want to remove an item, go in edit mode and blow an item up. 16 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So . . . . it features 'cartoon physics'?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, yes indeed! 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Draw a Stickman: EPIC* 
Originally $1.99



This was the Free App of the Day on Dec 30th last year. It's a fun adventure where you draw your stickman figure and his companion. His companion promptly gets sticknapped and your job is to rescue him.

There are instructions as you go on how to use the tools. Basically, you draw your tools. The tools available on each level are based on the pencils you are given to draw with. The fire pencil draws fire which you use to burn things; there's an ax pencil, a snow pencil that lets you freeze things, a key pencil and more I haven't encountered yet. The pencils that are available will show up one each level.

There is one hint given per level--tap the pause button in the upper right hand corner, then tap the question mark at the bottom of the screen. The hint is generally quite useful. You can also ask a question on their FB page or twitter account.

The game is playable in airplane mode. It must be played in landscape mode but will rotate 180 degrees.

I'm going to be playing this a lot today, I think. 644 of 748 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

As today's app was already an app of the day, I went hunting for something new.

Wilton Cake Ideas & More
by Wilton Industries 


44/64 reviews are 4 or 5 star
Product Features

SEARCH by keyword or easily filter ideas by treat type (e.g. cookie, cupcake, etc), occasion, theme, or project rating or difficulty level.
DECORATE MODE makes it easy to follow step-by-step instructions as you decorate.
BOOKMARK your favorite ideas so that you can easily find the ideas you like most.
TECHNIQUES & RECIPES that allow ordinary people to decorate extraordinary things is what Wilton is all about. These ideas include essential techniques on how to make beautiful borders, amazing flowers, fondant decorations and much more.
RATINGS, REVIEWS, and Q&A from other novice and expert decorators will help you to select the perfect project.

Product Description
For 80 years, Wilton has been providing the inspiration, instruction, and tools for decorators to make treats. Wilton makes treat decorating easy so you can make it amazing! Now with this App you can view thousands of ideas for cakes, cookies, cupcakes, candy, and more along with easy-to-follow instructions to help you make them look great. Browse large and vibrant photos of MORE THAN 3,500 AMAZING TREAT DECORATING IDEAS, including ideas that can only be found by using this App. Gain almost instantaneous access to the 2012 Wilton Yearbook and 2013 Wilton Yearbook ideas - more than 400 exciting new designs for every occasion.

Happy Decorating!
--

This app is compatible with my original Kindle Fire, with my mom & son's 2nd generation Fires, With my MotoX phone, and with my husband's Samsung phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

GD loved the stickman app.


----------



## Toby

I wouldn't get the Wilton app, because it will access your camera. I don't want to show up on the internet!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The camera is therre to let you scan in products, I guess so you can inventory what you have in stock....

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Okay. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mind you I haven't been able to get it to recognize anything I tried to scan in, though the scanner is there, and  recognizes the bar codes.  Nor have I found any real instructions on how to use it.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Interesting. Still, I have suspicious mind. I got the app, but deleted it from the device, just case. It may be safe, but it's their permission to use the camera. However, I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

well, it is the Wilton company, I don't really think they're trying to get pics of you doing that midnight nude baking you're always doing.  And my other recipe apps have the ability to scan, too.

Today's is another repeat with a Christmas theme:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Piano Master Christmas Special* 
Originally $1.49



This was a Free App last December, too. Well reviewed piano app with lots of Christmas tunes. 126 of 191 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep.  I got it then.


----------



## Toby

How did you know!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> How did you know!


Cause when I clicked through it said the date I already 'bought' it. . . .and the date matches . . . .


----------



## Seamonkey

So..  I think Toby was wondering how Betsy knew about her naked cooking..

But I also checked to be sure I got the app of today last time and yes I did.


----------



## D/W

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!

Today's Free App of the Day is Angry Birds Star Wars II
Originally 99 cents | Rated 4.3 out of 5 stars



Also, there's a special *"Free App of the Day Welcome Pack,"* which includes these apps, free today only:


My Alarm Clock
Originally $1.99 | 4.3 out of 5 stars

Handrite Notes Notepad Pro
Originally $3.99 | 3.6 out of 5 stars
Stellarium Mobile Sky Map
Originally $2.58 | 3.8 out of 5 stars
Relax Melodies Premium: A White Noise Ambience For Sleep, Meditation & Yoga
Originally $2.99 | 4.7 out of 5 stars


 SPC - Music Sketchpad 2
Originally $4.99 | 3.6 out of 5 stars
PrinterShare Mobile Print
Originally $12.95 | 3.8 out of 5 stars
Moon Phase Pro
Originally 99 cents | 4.4 out of 5 stars
 

_Edit_: Here are an additional three freebies that I missed earlier. They all appear to be compatible with Kindle Fire tablets only, not other Android devices:


Photo Studio Pro (Kindle Tablet Edition)
Originally $3.99 | 3.4 out of 5 stars
 Sonic The Hedgehog 2
Originally $2.99 | 3.5 out of 5 stars
 Another Monster at the End of This Book (Kindle Tablet Edition)
Originally $3.99 | 4.4 out of 5 stars


----------



## Tripp

DH gave me the HDX 8.9 for my big gift.  I hinted for it shamelessly.  I was looking at the printer app a couple of days ago as I would like to print from my Fire.  I am so excited that it is free today since the full price was too much for me.


----------



## D/W

Tripp said:


> DH gave me the HDX 8.9 for my big gift. I hinted for it shamelessly. I was looking at the printer app a couple of days ago as I would like to print from my Fire. I am so excited that it is free today since the full price was too much for me.


Yay! Enjoy your new HDX!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tripp said:


> DH gave me the HDX 8.9 for my big gift. I hinted for it shamelessly. I was looking at the printer app a couple of days ago as I would like to print from my Fire. I am so excited that it is free today since the full price was too much for me.


Yay, Tripp!

Depending on your printer, the HDX has native printing capability for emails and Word docs...but the app you got is a nice one, I got it for my HD.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL!
> 
> Today's Free App of the Day is Angry Birds Star Wars II
> Originally 99 cents | Rated 4.3 out of 5 stars
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's a special *"Free App of the Day Welcome Pack,"* which includes these apps, free today only:
> 
> 
> My Alarm Clock
> Originally $1.99 | 4.3 out of 5 stars
> 
> Handrite Notes Notepad Pro
> Originally $3.99 | 3.6 out of 5 stars
> Stellarium Mobile Sky Map
> Originally $2.58 | 3.8 out of 5 stars
> Relax Melodies Premium: A White Noise Ambience For Sleep, Meditation & Yoga
> Originally $2.99 | 4.7 out of 5 stars
> 
> 
>  SPC - Music Sketchpad 2
> Originally $4.99 | 3.6 out of 5 stars
> PrinterShare Mobile Print
> Originally $12.95 | 3.8 out of 5 stars
> Moon Phase Pro
> Originally 99 cents | 4.4 out of 5 stars
>  
> 
> _Edit_: Here are an additional three freebies that I missed earlier. They all appear to be compatible with Kindle Fire tablets only, not other Android devices:
> 
> 
> Photo Studio Pro (Kindle Tablet Edition)
> Originally $3.99 | 3.4 out of 5 stars
> Sonic The Hedgehog 2
> Originally $2.99 | 3.5 out of 5 stars
> Another Monster at the End of This Book (Kindle Tablet Edition)
> Originally $3.99 | 4.4 out of 5 stars


Thanks for posting, Dreamweaver!


----------



## Toby

No, no. Shakes head. You couldn't have seen me cooking naked, could you?  

That's fantastic Tripp! Enjoy your new Fire!

Thank you for posting the free apps today. Thanks to everyone for previously posting. Much appreciated.


----------



## Tripp

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Tripp!
> 
> Depending on your printer, the HDX has native printing capability for emails and Word docs...but the app you got is a nice one, I got it for my HD.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks to everyone for the congrats.  I have been playing with this all day. I love it. DH can use the iPad, I have my precious. The printer app worked well. We have a Canon and my test print worked like a dream. And even though I have the original Fire, I still got a month of free Prime. I am going to use the heck out of it before I decide if I am going to sign up.


----------



## Toby

I'm so happy that you are enjoying it. I'm glad the printer app worked for you. Did you also try printing from your HDX without using this app?


----------



## Tripp

Toby said:


> I'm so happy that you are enjoying it. I'm glad the printer app worked for you. Did you also try printing from your HDX without using this app?


No, so I am not sure if it is due to the HDX or the app. But whatever it is, I am happy.


----------



## Toby

No matter. As long as it worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:



> well, it is the Wilton company, I don't really think they're trying to get pics of you doing that midnight nude baking you're always doing.





Toby said:


> How did you know!


'Cause of the pics posted on the Internet, of course....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

re: the printer share app and the advertised 'print from HDX' function.

There are apps for various printers that are MOBILE printers -- i.e., they can talk to the internet -- that let you print from the HDX.  

The printer share app -- which I also have -- will let you print to ANY printer on your wifi network. (At least, any reasonably technologically current printer -- might need to at least be a wifi printer.)  

So: if you have a printer that has a 'mobile' function, you don't need the paid app -- just find the appropriate brand (cannon, epson, brother, etc.) free app and you should be fine printing from an HDX.

If you don't have an HDX, or don't have a 'mobile' printer, Printer share will work well. . . .and is probably worth the full price if you expect to print a lot.  But free is an even better price.   If you missed 'free' yesterday' keep an eye on it because it also periodically goes on 'sale' so is only $4.99 vs $12.99.


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day is Where's My Perry?
Originally $2.99 | 4.5 out of 5 stars


And these are special *Free App of the Day Favorites*, free today only. ALSO, _each_ of the nine Favorites earn 20 free Amazon Coins!


The Lost City
Originally 99 cents | 4.0 out of 5 stars
 Osmos HD
Originally $2.99 | 4.4 out of 5 stars
 Ultimate Hangman HD
Originally 99 cents | 4.0 out of 5 stars
  Daily Ab Workout
Originally 99 cents | 4.3 out of 5 stars

 Fraction Calculator Plus
Originally 99 cents | 4.6 out of 5 stars
 Chimpact
Originally 99 cents | 4.2 out of 5 stars
  Voxel Invaders
Originally $1.28 | 4.8 out of 5 stars
 From Cheese
Originally $1.00 | 3.5 out of 5 stars
 Business Calendar
Originally $4.99 | 4.2 out of 5 stars


----------



## The Hooded Claw

For what it worth, I like the Business Calendar app, and it is worth a look. Though calendar preferences seem very idiosyncratic. I got it free a couple of years ago, and continued to use it, though on my current Samsung phone I am using the Samsung calendar instead. Business Calendar is still my preferred calendar on other devices.


----------



## cinisajoy

Thanks Dreamweaver.


----------



## Jane917

OfficeSuit Pro 7 is showing up at $14.99 for me.


----------



## cinisajoy

Jane917 said:


> OfficeSuit Pro 7 is showing up at $14.99 for me.


It is now off special and back to full price.

So please remember to look at price before you buy an app or book. Most are only limited time specials.


----------



## D/W

Jane917 said:


> OfficeSuit Pro 7 is showing up at $14.99 for me.


Thanks for bringing that to my attention! It was 99 cents earlier today, but I'm seeing it at $14.99 now too. Not sure why that deal ended early.  I just removed it from my earlier post.


----------



## Toby

Betsy! You looked at my pictures!  

Ann, thanks for the explanation! I did get the app while free this time, just in case I needed it. Printing is still on my list to do with the Fires. 

Thanks for the free apps!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

One other thing on the built-in printer capability of the HDX models. If you've got a smart printer, as Ann says, (mine is the HP Photosmart D110) that connects to your network, when you try to print something from the HDX, that printer should show up.

For example, within the email app on the Fire HDX, tap on the stacked bar in the upper right hand corner and select Print from the menu. Your connected printer will show up in the list.

When you tap on the printer, you'll get a message:



> Plugin Required
> In order to use the selected printer, you wil need to install a print plugin from the Amazon Appstore. Would you like to search the Appstore for a plugin now?
> Cancel/OK


Tap on OK and it will find the right plugin for you. Download it and install it, then open it. You'll get some information about the app, but that's all you have to do. Press the back button to get back to the page where you choose the printer and tap on the printer. It'll fetch the printer information, which shows you the printer status (mine is low on ink) and allows you to set the number of copies and some other options such as color mode and paper size. Press the Print button to print.

So you don't have to get the plugin first--you'll be prompted to get it if you have a printer that works with the HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Quell Memento* 
Originally $2.99



This is another in the popular Quell series of puzzle games. Find the best path to collect all the pearls in the stage. Attractive music in the background, beautiful screens. If you liked prior Quell games, you'll like this one. If you haven't tried Quell yet, try it! It's kind of zen in the early stages, though they do get progressively more difficult.

You can turn the tutorial on and off and also the subtitles. You can turn music, sound and voice on and off. The voice occasionally has a line to say. You can play in English, French, German, Italian, Spanish, Polish, Portuguese, Chinese, Japanese, Taiwanese and Korean.

You collect coins along the way. You can also purchase through the app store some of the items you collect on the way. EDIT: You can sync your gameplay between devices. I just installed it on my 7" HDX and it shows the same progress as on my 8.9 that I started playing on. You can turn off synching within the settings. Tap on Settings on the main screen (first icon on the left, with gears) and then tap "Synch progress: On" to turn synching off.

I do get an error message when starting the game up: Amazon Appstore: store connection failure. An error occurred connecting to the Amazon Appstore for Android. Please try again. /OK. Perhaps this has something to do with the GameCircle error. EDIT: I'm not getting this message anymore--I did restart my device because it was hanging up, which had started before the game installation.

Note that you can have up to three different players playing the game (as individuals). Tap the settings icon on the main page and "Switch Profile." You can't add names--they are "Player A" "Player B" and "Player C." But at least if you're trying to get all perfect games, you can let someone else play without ruining your scores.

The one-star reviews are mainly several months old and are about difficulties getting it to run on several devices, including a Kindle Fire. Worked fine on my HDX8.9 259 of 276 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs 7 & 8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the detailed explaination, Betsy. I will follow your steps. It's very helpful! Thank you both Betsy & Ann!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doodle Farm* 
Originally $0.99



This is a pretty well reviewed game. People who like it seem to really like it, though I can't imagine why. I am clearly not the target market for this game. You are apparently populating the world with animals. You start with four groups: sea, poultry/birds, insects and rodents, with one element in each: anchovy, egg, worm, and mouse. You combine, by tapping, these elements with each other or themselves to form new elements. Some combine, others don't, so it's a trial and error method. Combining the egg with the egg forms a chicken, combining the mouse with a mouse creates a rat and a cat, and cat is a new group--farm animals?. You receive a quote that pertains to the new element. "Anyone can rat, but it takes a certain amount of ingenuity to re-rat.--Winston Churchill)

The goal apparently is to create the 137 elements and the 17 groups. (New groups are formed when an element is created that is not part of the original four groups.) There are frames around the animals that are supposed to tell you when an element is read to react or not: Black border, ready to react. Grey border, final element. Dashed border, no pair yet. Which seems self explanatory, but I've been able to pair dashed elements with other elements. There are hints, and you earn additional hints as you play.

You can see a history of the reactions that have worked. Doing the same reaction a second time doesn't have any real impact--it works, but you don't get credit for multiples of the same animal. You do get a new quote, however. You can also see a list of the new elements, sorted alphabetically, by tapping on the magnifying glass.

Apparently, there are more by this developer--Doodle God and Doodle Devil.

Aside from gameplay, the other thing I don't like about this game are the permissions--fine level GPS? Why? Many of the one-star reviews complain about the permissions, a few about boring gameplay and a few older reviews say it stopped on their Kindle Fires. I did have one lockup and had to restart my Fire HDX.

Must be played in portrait mode, won't rotate 180 degrees. Can be played in airplane mode.

Because of the excessive permissions, I have an alternate game. 97 of 146 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Jelly Splash.



This is a cute variation on a match-three game that's suitable for younger kids as well as older ones. One negative--apparently at some level, you are asked to connect to Facebook. I'm at level 10 and haven't been asked yet. It does play in airplane mode. I say enjoy it for the levels as far as you're willing to go. You can try for the three gold stars on each level or for a higher score, so there is replay value. I'm currently stuck on level 10 trying to get all the gold stars. Darn this OCD!

57 of 75 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Doodle Farm_ sounds a bit like _Alchemy_ but with only animals. That was fun for a while but then when it got too hard to figure out new combinations -- because there were too many source elements/compounds -- I got bored with it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The name sounds like it could be, though I'm not familiar with the game.  I also don't know where the "Doodle" part comes in...there wasn't any doodling involved....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

With Alchemy, you start with earth, air, fire, and water and the idea is to combine them into other things. And then use them and the new stuff to make more new stuff. Ad nauseum. Sometimes the combinations make sense; sometimes it's surprising but kind of logical when you think about it. And sometimes it's just completely weird. 

Also Free: 

And this one too, not sure how it's different: 

This one is a bit simpler, for the younger set, I think:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll check out the other ones, thanks. I might have Alchemy already.

The same people who did Doodle Farm also have Doodle God which starts with the elements. There is a free version, a paid version for $0.99 and an HD version for $1.99. The Doodle God version was the FAOTD in March 2012. Here is the free version:



You start with earth fire water and air. Earth + Fire = Lava.

I'm finding this one more interesting--there are achievements and daily rewards. You also get a quote for each element created-- "Why did the amoeba cross the road?"


Spoiler



"It was time to split."


 And "All mushrooms are edible. --Once."

They also have Doodle Devil, also free, paid ($1.99) and HD ($2.99).



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Being involved in rescue and spay/neuter issues.. wish they'd make one where the cats, dogs, bunnies, etc keep multiplying and your goal is to trap and neuter them..  Hey, I can dream..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Eufloria HD* 
Originally $4.99



Eufloria is a huge game in the iOS world and I'm glad to see this version as the FAOTD. It was runner-up in the Apple Game of the Year in 2012.

Mind you, it's not going to be for everyone. In the early levels, especially, it's almost meditative. The game recommends wearing earphones and listen to the new age-y sound track.

The goal is to colonize various asteroids by planting seedlings from your home colony. Eventually, you will have a level where there are enemies and you must plan how to deploy your seedlings to both fight the enemies and keep your colonies safe. The colonies that have seedlings planted on them generate more seedlings.

There is a set of help screens, but it doesn't make much sense until you've played, and within the game, the same information is presented as you need it.

A couple of reviews complain about the speed; starting in level 2, I think, you can speed the game up. The one one-star review is about the speed of gameplay.

There are artifacts to collect, and achievements to earn. I do wish you could "play" the artifacts. The one I've recovered so far supposedly trasmits a meldoy made of seven musical notes at random intervals. I wish tapping on it would play the melody. And the achievements are mostly completing levels.

Colonies have a range that you can send seedlings within; as you colonize more asteroids, you can extend the range and can select an asteroid outside your colonies range as long as there is another colony between you and the target; the seedlings will travel to the intermediate colony first.

There are different kinds of seedlings, as you play, you'll learn more about them.

There is no "back" button on the level screens; you have to tap on the sidebar menu and use the back button there. You do have to pinch and zoom to see all of the asteroids. Fortunately, a lot of the game can be played zoomed out. You do need to zoom in to find artifacts, for example. And there may be other things in later levels that I haven't explored.

The game is playable only in landscape mode but will rotate 180 degrees and is playable in airplane mode.

Beautiful, unusual, meditative game in the early stages, though it does get tougher in later stages. I consider it a must for your game collection. 9 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 7 and 8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cogs* 
Originally $2.99



This is a well reviewed, well conceived and attractive puzzle game. Can you tell I liked it? For once, the game icon is much less interesting and attractive than the app.

I hadn't heard of it, though apparently it's been available through Google Play for some time.

From the product page:
"Cogs is a ground-breaking puzzle game where players build increasingly complex machines using sliding tiles in 2D and 3D environments. It comes with 50 puzzles and three gameplay modes for a total of 150 unique challenges, totalling more than 10 hours of mind-bending gameplay. This award-winning game is perfect for puzzle fans of any age and ability!"

You get a set of tiles, some of which have gears or pipes on them in the levels I've played so far. You slide the gears, pipes or blank tiles to an open spot (the tiles have a wood-grain appearance, the open spot does not) with a goal of getting the golden gear to connect to the initial turning gear and thus turn. It's like those sliding tile games with the numbers one played as a child--you have to get them in the right order.

You get three ratings for each puzzle: completion, time and moves. You can get one, two or three stars in each case. You can see what the goals for each puzzle are by tapping on the Awards button on the description for that puzzle.

Some of the puzzles are three dimensional--for example, the second puzzle is a cube. You can rotate the puzzle with two fingers as your connected gears must go around the sides of the cube. When you are successful, in the case of the second puzzle, a propeller starts to turn and the cube floats away. Fun!

It has replay value as you can try to get better times and lower number of turns.

It can be played in airplane mode. It must be played in landscape mode but will rotate 180 degrees.

A couple negative reviews cite the permissions--specifically the one that checks for device startup.

Amazon's been on a good run lately--must be the holidays. Loved this game. 51 of 53 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Marti,

I'll give you some hints in a bit...

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sailboat Championship* 
Originally $ 2.99



This is a sailboat racing simulation, and apparently not a very good one. There are complaints about gameplay and also about it not working on Kindle Fire HDXs. And so we'll have a KBAAD today.

From the product page:

"We have the pleasure to invite you to participate in a sea racing experience like never before! It does not matter if you are a novice or adept sailor - Sailboat Championship is the best sailing game you can find!

Participate in thrilling regattas and fast paced races against computer-controlled opponents, upgrade and unlock new boats, complete amazing and action-filled courses and collect all in-game trophies and gold awards! Become the ultimate master of Sailboat Championship - the only true and addicting sailing simulation with unique gameplay for your device." 7 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: White Noise Lite.



I know a lot of people like these white noise generators, and this is a very well reviewed free one. There is also a paid version for $1.99

Note that this is NOT a game, as one of the one-star reviews thought. 241 of 280 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Little Things® Forever* 
Originally $



This is an extremely unique hidden object game. It is also challenging!

One one-star review was added this morning because it didn't work on a Galaxy. I give it five stars.

The main screen has a star made up of various items in a mosaic to form the star. When you click play, the game zooms in on one of the shapes in the initial mosaic which then becomes a mosaic. Your job is to find a certain number of objects from a list among the mosaic. You tap on the object you've found. Found objects remain on the screen with sparkles on them.

The early levels start at four objects. This is more difficult than it sounds. You can zoom in on the mosaic either by pinching or by tapping on the zoom button. There is a hint button which slowly zooms in on the area of the puzzle that contains the object. If you find the object before the zoom finishes, you are not considered to have used the hint, it seems. And the hint doesn't need to recharge. Your time to complete the puzzle is noted but there is not a timer counting down. Note that this seems to be a British puzzle; "aeroplane" was one of the objects. As you complete levels, you earn puzzle pieces. And yay, I finally completed a stage without hints! 

Every now and then the puzzle is different. Occasionally, one is timed...and one of the achievements is "find 10 object or more on a single speed stage." Sometimes you need to find multiples of the same object.

When you finish one puzzle, you start right away on a new one. If you back out of a puzzle in progress, you restart on a new puzzle.

As you earn puzzle pieces, you will be given a puzzle to solve. The puzzles start out as four pieces and slowly get more complex--nine, and sixteen. In the four piece puzzle, you get four sections of the puzzle and you have to slide them and rotate to fit the pieces together in the right order and orientation.

There are four player slots that you can use, distinguished by game progress and the order in which they started the game. You can delete players.

There are nine achievements. The first three are puzzles, there are also achievements for speed, for solving the final puzzle, for playing for eight hours, for collect 25 extra puzzle pieces, for finding a thousand little things, and for getting "excellent" on ten stages without hints.

I don't see a way to replay an individual stage.

It will only play in one landscape orientation, but will play in landscape mode.

There are also four other "Little Things" games at $0.99 each. See the "also boughts" lower on the page.

11 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Distant Suns (max) - Unleash your inner astronaut!* 
Originally $5.99



This is a gorgeous astronomy app. If you've got any interest in Astronomy, I recommend picking up this app, normally $5.99, to add to your collection. You can zoom in to various heavenly objects, get information, time travel to see what the sky will look like in the future or what it looked like in the past.

What I can't find, unfortunately, is an easy way to go back to what the sky will look like above me at the current time and place. Still figuring that out.

Anyway, worth picking up while it's free and figuring it out later! I'm going to try it out a bit in San Diego when we get there. Skies here aren't clear right now.  Well, right now, it's not even dark, but even at night we've got clouds for a bit.

One review said that the data wasn't available without an internet connection, but I found it usable in airplane mode. Also, you can use it in portrait or landscape mode, any orientation. 34 of 39 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This was the Free App of the Day on Dec 16, 2012. Here's my review that day. Note that it is now a $0.99 game.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's Free App of the Day is *Munch Time*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> This very well reviewed game involves a bug-eyed chameleon....it seems to be a combination of a physics game and a platform game where you journey across the screen and use the chameleon's tongue to help him move and to catch various items that act as power ups. One one-star reviewer didn't like the game, but 24 of 27 reviews are five stars and above. The only permission is "open network sockets." This one intrigued me enough to download it to try out. Graphics look good, game play is good. The chameleon does eat these little larvae shaped creatures by snatching them up on his tongue, and I find that image slightly disturbing.


Reviews are now 148 of 197 four stars and above, including some from today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dominoes* 
Originally $2.99



This is a poorly reviewed Dominoes game. On top of the poor reviews for unreadable tiles and poor movement, I received a malware alert from my antivirus software (TrustGo): "This app is able to archive payment via SMS messages. Recommendation: Uninstall. " Another reviewer today also received a malware report.

For testing purposes, I went ahead and installed it briefly. It has very small tiles, but the game I played was very readable. It did seem like it ignored my available moves one round. At any rate, I uninstalled it and removed it from my cloud based on the security alert.

16 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Antivirus and Mobile Security.



I've included the anti-virus I use on my Fire HDX as the KBAAD. It's free, well reviewed and no subscription required.

It'll scan apps on the device, scan apps as they are installed, you can use it to monitor your data use and available battery and memory, have it check websites you're browsing, track the permissions used by apps, backup your contact data and locate your device or protect personal data if you lose your device.

The one star reviews talk about the difficulty of uninstalling it. I was able to uninstall it with no problem. Not sure if there's something in settings that gets set, but I haven't found it. Nor did I find excessive battery use as one review said. I've been very happy with this--it's caught things and doesn't require a subscription. You don't have to register to use it--you can skip that screen--the registration allows you to back up data to their website and use the "find my device' option.

127 of 148 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 7 and 8.9". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jumped on that anti-virus. I just had some nasty adware show up on my laptop. It's fixed, but wow, what a pain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Being involved in rescue and spay/neuter issues.. wish they'd make one where the cats, dogs, bunnies, etc keep multiplying and your goal is to trap and neuter them.. Hey, I can dream..


Somewhere, one of the games I've reviewed was a zoo or something, and there were strays dogs and maybe cats that you had to rescue that were wandering through the zoo. I'll see if I can figure out which one it was...



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jumped on that anti-virus. I just had some nasty adware show up on my laptop. It's fixed, but wow, what a pain.


I've tried several of the top ones; this was seemed to be the least fussy to use and got great reviews. Also available through Google Play.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

That would be interesting, Betsy..  and of course I realize they are just games anyway, but still..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flashcard Machine* 
Originally $2.99



Yay! I've been looking for a flashcard app that does what this does, and this is a very good one.

The app lets you create flashcards that have text on them.

When you first open the app, you are presented with a set of four flashcard sets, including one entitled Flashcard Machine Welcome. Selecting the Welcome, one is brought to the main screen for using a flashcard set. You can select Study, Quiz Me or Shuffle. If you select Shuffle, Unshuffle becomes an option.

Select Study to work through the flashcard set in order. (You'll want to do the Welcome this way.)

If you are in portrait mode, you'll see the front of the flashcard at the top and another card at the bottom with the answer hidden. Tap on the bottom card to see the answer. You can drag the text if you can't see it all. You can also change the font size of the set if you don't want to have to do this--go to "Settings." Swipe right to left to see the next card.

If in landscape mode, you'll see the front of the card. Tap on the card to see the answer. Swipe right to left to see the next card.

As you work though the cards, you can tap the green checkmark if you've gotten it right, the red checkmark if you've gotten it wrong, and a yellow flag to flag the card. The cards you've flagged or marked incorrect will be the cards you see the next time you open that flashcard set. You can reset the markings using the menu (stacked squares in upper right hand corner). You can change what tapping on these does using the settings.

If you don't want to start from scratch with your flashcards, you can browse content on the website and download publicly shared flashcards to your device. You can then edit those cards to suit your needs. You do not need an account to do this. You can also search for a specific topic.

I'm very pleased--I've been wanting to create some birding flashcards to practice bird IDs, and this one will let me do that.

Though registering with flashcardmachines.com is not required to use the app, if you want to create flashcards with more advanced features, such as image or audio cues, you'll need to do those using their website. Once you've done that, you can download the flashcards to your app and use them offline.

Also, if you want to be able to use your flashcards on multiple devices, or to share them publicly, you'll need to register. Registering is free, though you are encouraged to donate to be ad-free on the website for a year.

This is going to do exactly what I want it to do, it's a winner. I wish it let you add images from your device to the app, but that's not really a biggy. 21 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Hmm I need to watch this thread... missed Quell Momento.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can put it on "Notify" and you'll get an email whenever there is a post...

The Quell games come up fairly often, so you may get another chance.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I got the flashcard app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mind Games Pro* 
Originally $4.99



This is a very good mind training app. However, there are a lot of one-star reviews that talk about malware being indicated by Avast. Neither TrustGo nor Malwarebytes found anything. It is possible to get false positives, which some of the comments seem to indicate.

If you install the app, you'll see a number of different games you can play. You can play as guest, or add a name. If you don't set a name for your player, your scores won't be retained.

I'm adding a KBAAD* today.

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day. 235 of 259 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Pixel Dungeon.



This is a throw back adventure game where you move your little pixel hero around a maze of rooms, defending yourself against various attackers. There's a learning curve...but it's cute and playable. 110 of 131 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I think I'm seeing double or it is all a Mind Game..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aargh...

blaming it on my husband.  I'm sure it's his fault.

Will fix...

Betsy


----------



## LDB

Everything is always the husband's fault. Strange how that works.


----------



## HappyGuy

Heeeey now ... be nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Comedian Tim Allen once said he gets up every morning and apologizes in advance to his wife for anything he might do that day.

And then, there's the old saying:



> Women's faults are many; husband's faults but two.
> Every thing they say, and everything they do.


Not that I agree, of course. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Number Link Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a trace-the-number path puzzle game, but the one-star reviews say it is chock full of spyware, so I can't recommend it. I'm choosing a KBAAD, back in a few minutes.

From the product page:


> Also know as Arukone, playing this exciting puzzle is very simple: connect the pairs of numbers without leaving any empty square on the board. Sounds easy but it's really puzzling, so don't underestimate this brain teaser. Number Link is a real challenge!


 7 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So we have a bonus pick: SKIT! Video Maker.



This is a video creater using still photos and clip-art kind of things that you can make yourself or download from the Skitapp site (from within the app). I recommend watching the videos. I played with it and learned a fair bit by trial and error, and am having great fun with it!

Sorry, the KBAAD today does NOT work with the original Fire, but does work with my 7" and 8.9" HDXs, and the reviews indicate it works with the HD, but I don't know if that's the 2nd gen HD or the original HD.

Anyone got another app to offer that works with the original Fire? I've more than used up my FAOTD time today! 19 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

KBAAD does not work with my original Fire, nor my mom's or son's 2nd gen Fires, nor my DH's Samsung phone, but it does work (supposedly) with my new MotoX phone. I'll pass.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Got any fun or useful free apps to suggest, BT?  (BTW, the Skitapp is supposed to work with my Samsung Galaxy S2...testing it now.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: REBALL (Pro)* 
Originally $1.99



This is another game by the developer of Buttons and Scissors Pro, recently a Free App of the Day.

It's a pleasant and attractive game. Note that on some levels, you don't have to clear all the balls.

From the product page:

REBALL is a new and very attractive logic game. The goal of the game is to destroy the required number of balls on the board. To destroy balls, create a horizontal, vertical or diagonal line of 3, 4 or 5 balls of the same color. You can move any ball horizontally, vertically, or diagonally. To see possible movements, just click on the ball. Try to solve each puzzle in the shortest time possible to get the best score. 9 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Einstein's Challenge Full* 
Originally $0.99



Einstein's Brain--

This is a nice little quiz game to get your brain hurting first thing in the morning.

There are several variations which supposedly test memory, perception and math skills (yay!) You can play easy, medium, hard. The math skill so far has been testing addition.

My brain is tired, and I'm no Einstein, but I did enjoy this game.

I'd give it between 3 and 4 stars. Good enough at what it does, enjoyable, works well. 3 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: You Must Escape* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very good "Escape the room" game that I have on my iThings. Glad to get a copy for my Fire.

You explore a series of locked rooms, looking for objects to help you get out of each room. While you can make a certain amount of ground by simply tapping on everything you see, there is still some problem solving to be done. Some items can be combined to create new items. There is a link to a walkthrough on the product page. I'd give it four stars, but then I like these kinds of games.

88 of 104 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I have a similar one and enjoyed it. But it's a one play kind of thing. Got this one for this miserably rainy day with nothing else to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: TurboCollage* 
Originally $1.99



Today's free app of the day is a very poorly reviewed collage tool. And there is a question about one of the permissions. So I'm going to skip right to a KBAAD.*

10 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day

So we have a bonus pick: PicsArt Photo Studio.



I've recommended this before, but aside from being a photo editor, it has a very robust photo collage maker. As a whole, the app does everything the collage app does, and more. You do have to save the collage and go to another part of the app to add text or stickers. 866 of 1060 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Fantasy Tavern & 3 puzzle games* 
Originally $1.99



This is a hidden object game, however, the reviews complain about gameplay and about intrusive permissions, and when I downloaded the app, I got the same low level malware warning that I got for another app by the same company a week or so ago. Seven one-star reviews. So, we'll have a KBAAD* in a bit...gotta have some coffee first. If you know a great free app, please don't hesitate to post it!

13 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry I didn't get to the KBAAD yesterday, we were heading out the door! Here's today's app:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: XnExpress Pro* 
Originally $1.32



Today's free app of the day is a basic photo editor. It works well with the camera on my HDX8.9.

It's very basic, with a limited number of effects....it works well as far as it goes. I don't like that the effects are applied in discrete steps rather than a slider. (EDIT: Just discovered that if you go into settings, you can change the applicator to a slider, so that's good.) And there really aren't very many choices of frames. And the "exit to home" button in the upper left hand corner doesn't warn you are exiting and will lose all work (and doesn't indicate what it is). I'd give it 3 stars.

EDIT: Also, one reviewer says you can only save as JPG, but you do have the option of choosing PNG in the settings from the home page..but then that's what you use for all types until you change it.

Betsy

8 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire (well, apparently the KBAAD isn't, sorry!) and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KBoards Alterante App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SlamBots (Ad-free)* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very poorly reviewed arcade style game where you try to beat your high score each time. Gameplay, poor graphics, lack of instruction and adware are all cited by the poor reviews. 4 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: BADLAND.



This is a deceptively simple platform game; you hold down or tap to keep your little hero in the air as he moves right to left. You collect power ups along the way. Your goal is apparently to move as quickly as possible across the platform and to rescue clones, which I apparently did. I like this game, wish it had a bit more instruction, though you are given some information as you go. 73 of 92 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy, accroding to the Amazon page, the KBAAD is not compatible with my original Kindle Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh....sorry!

I'm heading out the door shortly and won't have time to look for another one.  Anyone got any other freebies?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Oh no sweat, just letting you know because your post says it is compatible.


----------



## MichelleB675

Here's a fun freebie, works on original Fire and HDX so it should work on others too.

http://www.amazon.com/Fluik-Entertainment-Inc-Grumpy-Bears/dp/B00CC59H8W/

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Michelle!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Keep* 
Originally $0.99



This is an adventure game, kind of like Zork (remember Zork? Oh, well.... ). You explore your enviornment and pick up tools to help you solve problems in other areas. You are trying to find the Sword of something or other.... A lot of the reviews cite it being too short (I haven't found that yet). I like that it includes a link to a video walkthrough if you are stuck. 27 of 48 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Michelle!
> 
> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Keep*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is an adventure game, kind of like Zork (remember Zork? Oh, well.... ). You explore your enviornment and pick up tools to help you solve problems in other areas. You are trying to find the Sword of something or other.... A lot of the reviews cite it being too short (I haven't found that yet). I like that it includes a link to a video walkthrough if you are stuck. 27 of 48 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


See, and 'short' appeals to me. . . . because I usually lose interest in these sorts of things long before I get very far into them. 

And. . . . . I totally remember _Zork_. Verbose off.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Keep*
> Originally $0.99


Shoot! I just bought this the other day!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ninja Hoodie* 
Originally $0.99



This is a shoot-em-up arcade style game with a story. You are a ninja in search of your Sensai who has been kidnapped by Ninja robots. Or something. You fight off enemies by throwing those star things.

I think it's better than the reviews. The aiming of the stars is a little choppy, as stated in the one-star reviews, but otherwise works pretty well. 33 of 57 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Photo Comics Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is a limited photo manipulation app--it allows you to select clip art from the app's library and place it on a photo you take or from your library. You can resize, rotate, flip and edit with an eraser the clip art you place. There are thought balloons you can place, some with words already in them. However, you cannot (as far as I could find) add text to the empty thought balloons.

It's worth a download since it's free and you get a set of clipart you can use; you can always save the photo (they go to your photo gallery) and then open in a different app to add text or other effects. I give it three stars. 4 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Photo Editor.



In case you want to be able to add text to the image you created in the FAOTD, I've added this freebie, which is a nice photo manipulation app. 181 of 247 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Marbles Temple* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Zuma-style game, one where you have a central shooter and shoot marbles to create matches of three or more marbles of the same color, clearing them from the snake. The goal is to clear the snake before it reaches its hole. You can tap on the central shooter to swap the current marble with the next one in line if the current color isn't helpful.

Unfortunately, this is a terrible implementation, probably the worst I've tried. Graphics are bad, game play is choppy on my Fire HDX7, I didn't see any power ups in the first round, and when you are down to just a few colors in the snake, the shooter keeps coming up with colors that aren't in the snake--even if you swap for the next marble. In most Zuma variations, the shooter will only provide colors that are actually in the snake.

So, I give this a one star. I'm surprised it has as many four and five stars as it has.

80 of 133 reviews are four stars and above.

So, I have a KBAAD today: Marble Saga.



This is a much better implementation; not my favorite, that would be Big Fish's Atlantis Sky Patrol, but a very good one with power ups, a responsive shooter, etc. You can also check out Big Fish's version here:
http://www.amazon.com/Big-Fish-Games-Atlantis-Patrol/product-reviews/B005ZKJH2M

(I didn't make Atlantis Sky Patrol the KBAAD as I think I've listed it before plus most Big Fish games only let you play so far before requiring a buy-in, but I consider the buy-in worth it as it's a five star game. )

553 of 656 reviews are four stars and above for Marble Saga.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Marbles Temple*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Zuma-style game, one where you have a central shooter and shoot marbles to create matches of three or more marbles of the same color, clearing them from the snake. The goal is to clear the snake before it reaches its hole. You can tap on the central shooter to swap the current marble with the next one in line if the current color isn't helpful.
> 
> Unfortunately, this is a terrible implementation, probably the worst I've tried. Graphics are bad, game play is choppy on my Fire HDX7, I didn't see any power ups in the first round, and when you are down to just a few colors in the snake, the shooter keeps coming up with colors that aren't in the snake--even if you swap for the next marble. In most Zuma variations, the shooter will only provide colors that are actually in the snake.
> 
> So, I give this a one star. I'm surprised it has as many four and five stars as it has.
> 
> 80 of 133 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> So, I have a KBAAD today: Marble Saga.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a much better implementation; not my favorite, that would be Big Fish's Atlantis Sky Patrol, but a very good one with power ups, a responsive shooter, etc. You can also check out Big Fish's version here:
> http://www.amazon.com/Big-Fish-Games-Atlantis-Patrol/product-reviews/B005ZKJH2M
> 
> (I didn't make Atlantis Sky Patrol the KBAAD as I think I've listed it before plus most Big Fish games only let you play so far before requiring a buy-in, but I consider the buy-in worth it as it's a five star game. )
> 
> 553 of 656 reviews are four stars and above for Marble Saga.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


I am confused.
Today's free app shows to be Mighty Shapes Circus.
See: http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=sr_aj?node=2350149011&ajr=0


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

probably they changed it because it was hideous...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> probably they changed it because it was hideous...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


They might have and now our lovely readers have not one but 3 apps to choose from.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, not the first time Amazon has changed the FAOTD when it was a dud.  10 one-star reviews this morning on the original app...haven't tried the replacement app.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for posting about the replacement FAOTD, Cin.

Here's today's, and it's good, so I don't think they'll be pulling it!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Swingworm* 
Originally $2.99



This is a physics game with a caterpillar-like creature. You swing the caterpillar from item to item collecting berries and eggs in the early levels with a goal to earn the right ot climb a very tall tree.

Different from many physics-based games, you can multiple swipe the caterpillar to help him move to the next platform. You also can backtrack if you miss; you have, as far as I can tell, all the time you want; the faster you go, the more stars you earn, but you can still complete the level. A timer in the corner tells you as you approach the time that casues you to lose a star. You can pause the game and replay specific levels if desired.

There are episodes; in the first episode all the levels involve collecting berries to get the bug that controls the tree to allow your swingworm to climb it. There are six episodes and 95 levels total.

I found the icon kind of terrifying, but the game graphics are quite pleasant and cute. The music is fun. The game is simple but getting all the stars is challenging. There is a knack to swinging the caterpillar to get it to stretch enough to reach at times. This plus the ability to earn stars gives it a replay value. 6 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: ConZentrate* 
Originally $0.99



This is a meditation tool. I haven't tried it, don't do much with meditation and don't have time right now to give it a good try! But it's well reviewed. I did pick it up just because, and had it sent to the cloud only.

48 of 57 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Smart RAM Booster Pro* 
Originally $2.58



This is an app manager. General consensus off the 14 one-star reviews is that the app isn't needed; use the built in app manager instead. So, the FAOTD won't hurt anything, except add an app to be managed. But I still have a KBAAD. 36 of 60 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Google News & Weather.



This is a full featured news reader. It's a bit cluttered, but customizable and you can save articles to disk to read offline. I'm still playing with it. It's very easy to have articles read to you, just tap the speaker at the top of the page. You can watch in list, grid or tile locations. 762 of 844 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Really cool KBAAD app.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Cinisajoy!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Spin to Win* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Wheel of Fortune rip-off. And a poorly reviewed one at that that also has spyware and set off virus alarms on some reviewers' devices. And so we have a KBAAD. 8 of 26 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Lose It!.



Since it's January and so many of us have resolutions to lose weight, a couple of KBAADS, both very well reviewed food tracking apps.

LoseIt!, above, and My Fitness Pall, below are very highly rated apps.

.

They both can also track exercises and can be linked to a Fitbit account, if you have one of those devices. 977 of 1070 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 8.9". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

and if like the app of the day, you want to play something 

Slots of Fortune
with an overall rating of 3.8/5 over 99 reviews, most of the 1 & 2 star reviews are over how easy this game is, so it may not be much of a challenge.

This is JUST a free slots game. the spinning wheel is just a bonus payout. It's not a Wheel of Fortune wannabe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mythic Mining* 
Originally $1.99



This is a mining game. You dig your way to recover gold. Reviews are so-so. Spyware free, but the reviews say the game needs instructions and more work. Worth picking up and looking for upgrades.

4 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: 1Weather.



Weather apps are very personal, and there are quite a few good free ones out there... Some people want to totally geek out, some people just want to know the temp now. I collect weather apps...and some of the ones I used to love I don't love so much after recent updates. Found this one, and it's just about right for me.

It gives you the basic information clearly and cleanly right away, and allows you to get a little geeky with it.

When you first install it, if you have locations turned on, it'll ask if you want to add the location. If you want it to automatically update your location, leave the "follow my location" box checked. A fun weather fact will appear, and you have the option of having one appear at every launch.

There are live weather themes that update in the background based on the weather conditions. I haven't played with this yet, but you are supposed to be able to customize the theme. (EDIT: I've played a bit, if you go into Settings > Appearances and tap on the current theme in the upper left hand corner, you can pick a different theme, or, you can just swipe left to right after going to Settings > Appearances. You have choices of: Live Weather (default), Wood, Clouds, Grass, Sky, Storm Clouds, Rain, Grid, Cats, Landscapes, Cars, Trains and Space. If you customize a theme, you name it and it gets added to the list. Whichever theme you pick there are multiple photos included. You can also use your own photos.)

The main screen shows you the temp, the "feels like", the low and high for the day and the cloud cover On the right of the main screen, it shows the chance of precipitation for the next hour, the wind, the humidity, the barometer, the UV index and the dewpoint. You can tap on the icons on the right to see what they are, which is nice.

It told me it was 2 degrees here this morning.

You can slide the bar along the bottom of the "current" view to see the hourly changes. In "forecast" view, you slide the screen to see the extended forecast, though you can change that to hourly for the current day or detailed by choosign those in the top menu.(though it seems like detailed and extended are reversed to me)

There's a side menu with icons to tap to see the current weather, the forecast (crystal ball), a graph of temperature vs precipitation and radar maps.

It's very easy to add locations, and once you have multiple locations, you select them from the top left corner. You also add a new location from the top left corner.

There is a weather alert icon in the top right corner, plus your share (FB, email, messaging and other apps) and settings buttons.

There's an option to get rid of ads, though I haven't seen any yet. (EDIT: The ads show up only in Portrait mode, and cost $4.99 to remove; I'll wait and use in landscape mode, perhaps it will be the FAOTD some day.) The help button takes you to the Internet.

132 of 171 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I check 3 weather apps daily, because sometimes the temps differ on them or maybe 1 of them isn't working. Now, I'll have 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Talking Clock Pro* 
Originally $1.99



Another FAOTD that is less than well reviewed. Lots of one-star complaints about spyware, plus saying the app just isn't very good...which I agree with. This is a clock that will tell you the time in intervals you specify. Which, I guess would be useful i you don't want to be late to something. Once you've set it up, you're supposed to be able to minimize it so the clock can be in the background. I haven't found a way to do that yet, though I did eventually manage to get out of "Instant Clock" mode.. So there's a KBAAD. of reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Kitchen Timer.



Truthfully, I've had some difficulty finding a good alternative today, and I've got to move on. This one works well enough, and there don't seem to be egregious permissions, but there are some glaring typos in the menus, which puts me off... but it is a good basic kitchen timer, and sometimes that's all you want! 79 of 93 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Thanks! I check 3 weather apps daily, because sometimes the temps differ on them or maybe 1 of them isn't working. Now, I'll have 4.


I have two weather stations, one is at the south and one at the north. As you can imagine, those temps sometimes vary as much as ten degrees. Plus I check two weather apps. I have TWC on my Fire and the weather bug on my laptop. I really miss Weather on the 8's from TWC since I dumped my cable/satellite provider.

One more weather app would just be confusing.


----------



## Toby

Oh, I forgot. I also get the Channel 5 weather email and Emergency Weather Alerts email. It can get confusing, but there is usually something shown that the other apps don't show. I just take the general temperatures of all, like it's freezing outside!  

BTW, what do you mean by North and South?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doom & Destiny* 
Originally $1.99



This is a role playing game. You move your little hero or heros around using your Fire as if it had game controls on it--left thumb dragging on the screen to move, right thumb tapping on the screen to select and swiping to exit menus, etc. There is a tutorial and then more instructions are revealed as part of the game. I'm not big on RPG games, but this seems to work pretty well. I do have some problems selecting stuff, but I'm sure that I'd get used to it. Probably if you're used to using a game control with video games, you'd get used to it.

57 of 65 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Toby said:


> Oh, I forgot. I also get the Channel 5 weather email and Emergency Weather Alerts email. It can get confusing, but there is usually something shown that the other apps don't show. I just take the general temperatures of all, like it's freezing outside!
> 
> BTW, what do you mean by North and South?


I mean one on the north side of the house and one on the south side. The one on the south is on a screened, covered patio, out of direct sunlight, and it still registers up to ten degrees higher than the north. I put the sensor behind a cabinet and now it registers closer to the north side. As long as there's no wind, it's a nice place to sit this time of year.

Right now, north is at 60 and south is at 64.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for telling me. I never thought of doing that. Although, if you know 1 temperature, then you could either add or subtract to get the other temperature.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Thanks for telling me. I never thought of doing that. Although, if you know 1 temperature, then you could either add or subtract to get the other temperature.


Nope. Atmosphere isn't that predictable. I bet the difference isn't always the same and depends on humidity, sunshine, wind, etc.

That said. . . I'm not really a weather junkie. One app that gives basic info clearly is good enough for me. And I do like to be able to look at a radar map sometimes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cave Escape* 
Originally $1.99



This is, according to the reviews, a Temple Run endless runner style game. Reviews are so-so for the actual game play, plus complaints about flurry analytics. It's probably good enough to get as the FAOTD to see if gameplay is improved later and the spyware is removed.

From the product page:

Features
• perfect mix of endless 3D runner and 3D shooter
• first person shooting
• intuitive swipe and touch controls
• endless game play
• 4 types of weapon with different characteristics
• 4 types of attacking monsters
• 5 different worlds to explore
• ability to buy more health and ammo with collected rubies 11 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Airport Mania HD Free.



I know a lot of members already have Airport Mania, but we have some new Fire owners, so thought I'd post this. From the product page:

Pack your bags for airline adventures in Airport Mania HD Free, the demo version of Airport Mania: First Flight HD, now optimized for your tablet. Take charge of two busy airports as you land a variety of planes, purchase upgrades, and avoid delays. But stay on your toes! Some planes carry precious cargo and will need to land in a hurry, while others might need a trip to the repair shop. With good planning you're sure to make it to the gate on time. Featuring unique challenges, whimsical characters, and fun that will put a smile on your face, Airport Mania is one flight you can't miss. 49 of 61 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Total Relaxation* 
Originally $2.99



This is a relaxation app. It is well reviewed. From the product page:

Features:
*The powerful hypnosis audio session Total Relaxation.
*A choice of short medium and long versions and with and without wake up.
* A choice of beautiful, relaxing video animations to run with the audio program
* Video interviews to help you understand and feel comfortable with the process and to simulate as closely as possible what it's like to see Darren in person.
* Additional tips for relaxation and reducing stress
Download now and experience deep, peaceful, inner calm today.

One one-star review berates the app for being pagan. Another for it being boring. 11 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love hypnosis.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Obviously, you're pagan then.



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Obviously, you're pagan then.
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


>


It was in one of the reviews.


----------



## Dragle

Yeah, the reviewer said "psychedelic hobo New age pagan meditation".    Sure, new age pagan meditation is fine and all, but I'm not downloading anything that will make me see psychedelic hobos!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Dragle said:


> Yeah, the reviewer said "psychedelic hobo New age pagan meditation".  Sure, new age pagan meditation is fine and all, but I'm not downloading anything that will make me see psychedelic hobos!


See, and all my life, I've wanted to see a psychedelic hobo. It's on my bucket list.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Y'all!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: GP Retro* 
Originally $1.35



This is an extremely poorly reviewed racing game. Other than the graphics, the controls and the spyware, people liked it.  6 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Hill Climb Racing.



This is a well reviewed racing game that I might have used before as a KBAAD*, as I already have it. But it's been awhile, and we have a lot of new folks.

From the product page:
Face the challenges of unique hill climbing environments with many different cars. Gain bonuses from daring tricks and collect coins to upgrade your car and reach even higher distances. Watch out though - Bill's stout neck is not what it used to be when he was a kid! And his good ol' gasoline crematorium will easily run out of fuel.

2875 of 3121 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: iMarble Marble Solitaire Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a basic peg solitaire game. Basic but plays well. You can play and then try to beat your score. No rules come with it that I can find, so read the blurb.

9 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## carriemelissa

I'm at Scribd, and we have a freebie JUST for KBoards members. Feel free to reach out and get some free reading time, on the house! 

I've been working with Harvey, and he's given us his blessing to offer 6 months of free unlimited Scribd reading to the first 50 kboards community members to email me with their interest. We just launched on Kindle Fire today! Readers have been clamoring for this, and we want you to try it out first.

You can check out the app, see if you're interested, and download it here: http://www.scribd.com/subscribe?utm_source=kboards&utm_medium=forum&utm_content=post&utm_campaign=kboards

Please download the app and then email me at [email protected] Once we've confirmed your account, I'll send you a lovely gift card to get you started. If you already use Scribd, you can send me your username, and I'll add 6 months of free time. Simple as that!

There is a "catch", in that it's actually a really good catch: all we ask is that you join our Facebook group where we'll be gathering feedback and building the app into something even better for you. We're also happy to get your book recommendations over there!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Welcome, Carrie, and thanks for the great offer.

Folks, Carrie and Scribd have a dedicated thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,176861.0.html

I'd appreciate it if the conversation could move over there--that way it won't get lost in the Amazon AppStore Free App of the Day posts, and Carrie won't miss any questions, and the people who have alerts for this thread won't get alerts about a different subject.

Thanks! Dragle, I'm going to move your post there

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Low Light* 
Originally $0.99



This is a screen dimmer; not great reviews. It's supposed to allow you to dim the screen lower than the native settings. In my testing, at the lowest minimum, "2,", there was no difference in the Kindle Fire HDX's native screen dimmer and Low Light's performance.










So I tried three other popular screen dimmers. The first one I tried, GSAM Screen Dimmer Free, also had no real difference that I could see. The second, which is only available free as a three-day trial, will dim the screen even more if you use the contrast as well as the brightness.










The last one, Easy Eyes was recommended in one of the reviews. This one is perma-free, and did dim the screen beyond the minimum of the device.










it seemed to do this by making the screen browner, but it did it.

17 of 41 reviews for Low Light, the FAOTD,mare four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: EasyEyes Free.



This is apparently really an app to remove the blue light from the screen, but it also works as a screen dimmer. It is not compatible with the original Fire but is with my HDX. There is apparently a paid version that allows you to do more with the settings.

I don't really need anything to dim my screen beyond the native settings, but I know some people find it useful.

ScreenDim Trial works for all the devices on my account, and I thought it was the best of the apps I tested, but you will need to spring the $0.99 to use it after three days.

20 of 24 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire (with one exception, noted above, and with my Fire HDX 7 and 8.9. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I have the screen dim one, and I was THRILLED to pay the $.99 for it, it is really very good, and dims my original Fire without changing colors. I read white on black background on my Fire just so it's dimmer, and then use my Screen Dim.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT, that's what I found, too.  I should add that the Fire HDX 8.9 in the pics below is on the dimmest native setting, and the 7 is using the dimmest settings of the various apps I tried.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I guess I'm missing the point of all this.. seems like I can use the regular dim to dim the screen way down and I read something on that one app about a screen keeping you awake.. OK.. since I put my fire to sleep before I go to sleep, that certainly isn't an issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For some people, the native dimming of the Fire isn't dim enough.  And, as far as the removing the blue to aid in sleep, some studies have indicated that being exposed to bluish light  such as that from a computer screen before sleeping will interfere with sleep.  It's not so much turning it off when you are ready to sleep, but the effect the light has on you before you turn it off.  It's never bothered me that way.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Betsy!  That makes more sense.. I had visions of all the people who I guess leave their phones on so they don't miss a single text or call overnight..  and I don't THINK this bluish light had bothered me (though of course I cannot prove it.).  I don't watch tv in my bedroom any more, rarely did, and never just before bed, but I certainly do read or play Scramble or Cubistry or whatever is my current favorite game.  just before I turn off the light..  my fitbit seems to think I fall asleep pretty quickly.  

But I know some people are heavily impacted by the type of lighting around them and, I'm sure, emanating from the screens around them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Gymme - Personal Trainer* 
Originally $3.99



This is a very poorly reviewed app that is supposed to be a fitness trainer. People using it are having problems pressing the controls, the computations aren't right and there is a question about permissions, specifically, access to your contact list. 3 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Daily Workouts FREE.



I like this series of free workouts (and they have some paid versions, too), so chose this as the KBAAD* today. 175 of 217 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: FlipPix Art - Wildlife* 
Originally $1.99



This is another one of the games where you use logic clear the board, revealing the image underneath. Love these kind of games--sort of like Battleship.

22 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stack the Countries* 
Originally $1.99



This is a geography quiz game--you are asked various questions like which country is Amsterdam in? and given four choices. Or which country is next to Kenya? So there's a trivia aspect. Then you have to drop the country shape onto your stack to try to get the required height for the puzzle. Not easy. I like this game!

From the product page:

Stack the Countries makes learning about the world fun! Watch the countries actually come to life in this colorful and dynamic game!

As you learn country capitals, landmarks, geographic locations and more, you can actually touch, move and drop the animated countries anywhere on the screen. Carefully build a stack of countries that reaches the checkered line to win each level.

You earn a random country for every successfully completed level. All of your countries appear on your own personalized maps of the continents. Try to collect all 193! As you earn more countries, you begin to unlock the free bonus games: Map It! and Pile Up! Three games in one!

CONTROL YOUR OWN EXPERIENCE: You can choose to focus on just one specific continent or play the whole world. You can also select which types of questions are asked.

LEARN BEFORE YOU PLAY: Stack the Countries provides 193 country flash cards and colorful interactive maps of the continents. Use them to brush up on your world geography before you play or as a handy reference tool. 77 of 87 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I got this free app today and just got email that I got a $1 credit toward mp3 purchase.  So, it might be worth getting this free app, even if you weren't interested.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The BRATs love both *Stack the Countries* and *Stack the States*. We use them in our homeschooling curriculum to learn geography.


----------



## Toby

I got that $1 credit, but it said that it expired by January 31! It's February.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Toby said:


> I got that $1 credit, but it said that it expired by January 31! It's February.


January 31, *2015*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dandelions The Game* 
Originally $2.39



This is an intriguing looking game but there are real concerns about privacy using the app, according to some of the top reviewers.

From the product page:
Dandelions: Chain of Seeds is an addictive ambient puzzle game where players connect dandelion seeds to solve the puzzles. The game features 3 flower worlds with a total of 60 levels of Zen. Experience beautifully surreal worlds and lose yourself in the hypnotic chimes. Enter your sea of tranquility, while you unlock new challenges and environments. Unwind by replaying levels using different puzzle-solving strategies. 4 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Brightwood Adventures.



This well reviewed game looked like a good option (I might have used it before, I've owned it since 2012, but I don't remember it.)

730 of 889 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Heather!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm....coulda sworn I posted to this yesterday.  Oh, well....

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Series Trivial* 
Originally $0.99



This is probably one of the worst reviewed FAOTDs I've seen. Virtually everything is commented on--but there doesn't seem to be spyware. I wouldn't be surprised if this one were canned at some point today. And so, we have a KBAAD. 6 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: TV Show Quiz.



This is another TV Trivia game, very well reviewed. I haven't tried it... 1932 of 2727 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Codeword Unlimited +* 
Originally $1.19



This is a crossword puzzle game where, instead of clues, you have to place the letters throughout the grid as if solving a code.

You are given a grid with a few letters already placed. Using those letters' positions in the words, you can make an educated guess as to what other letters might be. For example, if a q is placed, it's reasonable that there might be a u after it. Placing the u fills in a u in all the spaces that contain the same letter as the one you've placed. Working through the grid, and trying out letters, you can eventually fill in the whole grid. There are various levels of difficulty. I liked it and look forward to playing it a lot. 33 of 42 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it a couple of months ago and I really enjoy it. Love word games especially cryptograms.


----------



## Toby

Thanks! Sounds like it will be fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: BT Handwriting* 
Originally $1.99



This is an app to teach kids' how to write letters. It's got a bunch of good reviews. Some of the FAOTD reviews are concerned about permissions. 50 of 65 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: eWallet* 
Originally $9.99



This is a well regarded secure password app. There are some one-star reviews because of a network connection requirement which has since, apparently been eliminated. I was able to use it in airplane mode. 38 of 45 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wow!  If it really is usually $9.99 that's a very good deal!


----------



## Seamonkey

Ahh, I should have checked back later in the day.  I believed those reviews and nothing here but I was up way too early for my own good yesterday, too, and busy all day but I need to make a quick check in the evening.

I really value your reviews here, Betsy!


----------



## SheilaJ

I usually get the free app every day no matter what it is but I send it to the cloud so that later in the day if I see the review here is sucky or suspicious I don't have to worry about it doing something detrimental to my fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Glad that y'all appreciate the reviews. Sorry for the delay/absence. I'm on vacation on the West Coast, so by the time I get to them at the earliest (if I have time), it's midday in the east.

Here's today's:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: WordsWorth* 
Originally $1.99



A word game. We love word games, but the reviews on ths one say it's packed full of spyware. Literally one of the worst reviewed apps I've seen. I'll check back later to see if Amazon has swapped it. In the mean time, we have a KBAAD*.

4 of 24 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Word Search Perfected.



This is a word search game. It looks pretty good, but haven't had a chance to try it yet.

From the product page:

More words in one word search puzzle game than you could ever have believed.
Unlimited free word search puzzle games generated at lightning speed from a dictionary of 75,000 words.
Five difficulty levels will suit kids and adults alike, while five grid sizes automatically adjust to your phone or Kindle Fire screen.
Look up a dictionary definition of any unfamiliar words to boost your vocabulary,
Earn achievements, record your high scores and share them with your friends. 134 of 144 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Professor Baboo - Premium Edition - (Ad-Free)* 
Originally $1.77



This is an adventure game. You, as a Egyptologist, and a student (and you can play either character, switching between them in the game--but you start out as the Professor) are in a tomb and must find your way out, fighting mummies and various other enemies as you go.

It seems okay, I just test drove it briefly and quickly got mummified.  I suggest reading the Game Guide, which can be found on the main menu screen. Swipe up to see the other options on the main screen, including Game Guide. Scroll down on the Main Menu to see the Exit button.

You may also want to switch from "Free Control" to "Virtual Pad" by tapping on Options on the main menu. You'll see that you can turn the sound on and off, and change the volume. Tap on the last option "Control Free," to change to "Pad Right" (the virtual pad located on the right side of the screen) to "Pad Left" and back to "Free Control." Free Control allows you to tap on the screen to move a character. Virtual Pad overlays a control pad with arrows. On any submenu, scroll down to the bottom to see the "Back" button.

If you complete the first level, you will be able to access the Pyramid shop, where you can buy the ability to save your game progress. Not sure if this is real cash or using the gems you collect along the way, as I haven't progressed that far...

Worth picking up as it is free, not sure I would have paid for it, even at the low normal price. 10 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pepi Bath* 
Originally $1.99



This is a hygiene learning app for very small children. It has some issues with cultural differences between the developer and US audiences that are discussed in the reviews; for example, toilet paper is handled. I'd play it first so you know whether that bothers you. It bothered some reviewers, others not. 112 of 163 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Contacts<->Excel* 
Originally $2.99



This is a tool to export your contacts from your phone to an Excel file. You can then import the contacts to another phone or use it as a backup for your phone. If you are using Google or Yahoo, of course, your contact information is in the cloud. But this gives you another option, or a way to share your contacts if the cloud isn't available. I'm not sure how often (if ever) I would use it, but I got it just in case. It's extremely simple to use. You can export to Dropbox by using the "Share" option. (It doesn't tell you the save was successful or anything, it just does it.) If you use the save to device, the default save location is /device/storage/emulated/0/ and the name starts with Seped. I had some trouble finding the save on the device at first. 10 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fires HDX. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Byte Saver* 
Originally $0.99



This is a kind of labyrinth game where you tilt your device to control a yellow ball. The task is to collect "bytes" or little green balls and to avoid the red "virus" balls (though truthfully, I didn't really see the harm in collecting the red balls--it made the whole thing speed up briefly, and then maybe slow down to a crawl for a bit, but no harm to your score otherwise.

When you think you've collected all the balls, you head for the pink cloud to exit the level. There's no acknowledgement on whether you got all the balls for that level or not but you can replay levels. I like that you don't lose balls after you've collected them. They sometimes bounce off the cluster, but will return.

Some reveiws complain about the controls. I thought it worked fine on my HDX7. My main problem is that the level chooser doesn't work reliably. I woudl recommend getting the app and watch for an update if it's not working correctly for you. I think the graphics are quite nice and like the game play. I think it's better than the reviews would indicate. Flawed, but worth getting.

Use your devices "back" button in the side menubar to exit the levels and go back to the main screen where there is a quit button. Landscape mode only. Playable in airplane mode. 1 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Kingdoms* 
Originally $0.99



This is a touch and click by the same maker as Cryptic Keep a few weeks back. In fact, it references the Cryptic Keep at the beginning. It's well reviewed, though a few folk thought it was too short. You toucharrows to go in different directions and to pick up stuff. There are puzzles to be solved. 15 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 10bii Financial Calculator* 
Originally $5.99



This a full fledged version of an HP 10bii financial calculator getting rave reviews.

This is not an ordinary calculator and can be a bit overwhelming when you look at it. One reviewer says it is a complete simulation of an HP 10Bii financial calculator, and I'll take his word for it. I like that it has an "Easy" tab with some scenarios that you can go through, just entering numbers and getting an answer in plain English for refinancing, return on investment, how long to replay a loan, what will my 401k be worth and others.

You can use it for an ordinary calculator, you just have to ignore all the extra buttons.

You can get a manual for the 10Bii by going to http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/bpia5213.pdf on your Fire and downloading it. Thanks to Amazon reviewer Thom Bone for the link to the manual!

15 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Nut Job (The Official App for the Movie)* 
Originally $1.99



This is an app tie-in to the movie The Nut Job (never heard of it). Reviews of the app are OK, the one-star reviews mostly indicate it is appropriate for toddlers age, not older. One review commented on privacy concerns. 21 of 31 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

it was a cute movie Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No doubt!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SimplePhysics* 
Originally $1.99



This is a game that was also previously a FAOTD, as I bought in September 2012. It's a physics game where you build stuff and then test your structure to see if it survives. 117 of 166 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Game of Words* 
Originally $1.99



This is a well reviewed word game, similar to 7 Little Words, apparently, if you're familiar with that one. You have to assemble words based on the letters available and a clue. It's got some flaws, described in the reviews. In app purchases include additional word sets (you get 80 sets of 9 words initially) and additional hints. Sounds like worth free, at the very least! 78 of 99 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Venice Mystery Puzzle (Full)* 
Originally $2.99



This is a very well reviewed puzzle game that reviewers compare to Mahjong with hidden object elements. I'm having trouble downloading it (my Internet connection, not Amazon's fault), so I haven't tried it yet, but it looks good! 99 of 113 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Venice Mystery Puzzle (Full)*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very well reviewed puzzle game that reviewers compare to Mahjong with hidden object elements. I'm having trouble downloading it (my Internet connection, not Amazon's fault), so I haven't tried it yet, but it looks good! 99 of 113 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


I have good internet but couldn't get it to install on my tablet though thinking it is a tablet problem.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> I have good internet but couldn't get it to install on my tablet though thinking it is a tablet problem.


I haven't been able to get to "install." I can barely get KBoards to load. Will try again.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, in the last 30 minutes, I've been able to download 70%, post twice and PM twice.    The 'Net hasn't been good since the storms blew through here in SoCal.  So I'm going to go out birding instead.

Will try again later!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

It was slow going but it loaded on my fire.  It seems like a good game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stack the States* 
Originally $0.99



This is the US version of a game that was the FAOTD a week or so ago--"Stack the States." Very fun, well reviewed. 494 of 528 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Airo Ball* 
Originally $0.99



Very well reviewed game. You have to move three colored balls into their respective destinations. It can be challenging, according to reviewers. One reviewer had problems with it on a Samsung, but said it worked fine with the Fire HDX.

10 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bombcats: Special Edition* 
Originally $1.99



This game has been pretty well reviewed. One review calls it Angry Bord meets Sonic the Hedgehog! Havne't played it yet, but it sounds worth getting. 16 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Atomus HD* 
Originally $2.00



This is not a game, but it's something to play with. You are presented with a screen full of particles that are zipping seemingly randomly around the screen. When you touch the screen, the particles start spinning around your finger, creating a molecule. If you touch with additional fingers, you change the shape. You can pinch or spread your fingers to change the size and shape. When you release, the particles spin out, bouncing off the screen. It's kinda fun, though I'm not sure how often I'll return to it. 43 of 49 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: A Scientific and Financial RPN Calculator (HP-12C & HP-15C likewise)* 
Originally $2.30



This is a very well reviewed scientific and financial calculator modeled after some of the HP models. See http://calc.lsrodier.net for instructions. Note that it is also an RPN (Reverse Polish Notation) calculator, meaning that you enter the operand after the numbers. Per http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_Polish_notation : 
In reverse Polish notation the operators follow their operands; for instance, to add 3 and 4, one would write "3 4 +" rather than "3 + 4". If there are multiple operations, the operator is given immediately after its second operand; so the expression written "3 - 4 + 5" in conventional notation would be written "3 4 - 5 +" in RPN: 4 is first subtracted from 3, then 5 added to it. An advantage of RPN is that it obviates the need for parentheses that are required by infix. While "3 - 4 * 5" can also be written "3 - (4 * 5)", that means something quite different from "(3 - 4) * 5". In postfix, the former could be written "3 4 5 * -", which unambiguously means "3 (4 5 *) -" which reduces to "3 20 -"; the latter could be written "3 4 - 5 *" (or 5 3 4 - *, if keeping similar formatting), which unambiguously means "(3 4 -) 5 *". 21 of 26 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think I sense eyeballs glazing over . . . . . but I love me some RPN.   Used to be the calculator built into our tax program was RPN but apparently the younguns complained.  Really it worked just like the old adding machines used to -- but not many people have seen those lately so . . . . . Anyway, they switched it to some hybrid that's more or less put it in as it's written. But there are still no parens so you sometimes have to think before you add. Though, in tax work, there's not a lot of complicated equations, so it suffices. Whatever.   I miss the old way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Why am I not surprised?  

I never really used RPN, but I'm a sucker for calculators....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh yeah.  I have a half dozen calculator apps anyway, but I picked up this one too.


----------



## Jeff

Me too. I'm a sucker for complicated scientific calculators that make everyone else crazy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff said:


> Me too. I'm a sucker for complicated scientific calculators that make everyone else crazy.


----------



## cinisajoy

I'm a sucker too.


----------



## Seamonkey

Sucker here!  As soon as I saw that app icon, I knew I could scroll down and see a post from Ann, all happy..


----------



## Toby

Me too. I love practical, useful apps....even if I never get to use them. It's there, just in case.


----------



## HappyGuy

Imagine if we spoke in RPN?!

Car, store, going.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Imagine if we spoke in RPN?!
> 
> Car, store, going.


It does kind of explain yoda . . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It does kind of explain yoda . . . . . . . .


I had exactly the same thought....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Grandpa and the Zombies* 
Originally $0.99



This is a zombie puzzle game. Move grampa in his wheelchair by swiping the screen and pick up candies along the way along the way to unlock levels. You have to figure out the correct/best path to get to the exit. You start with three hints. Each hint will direct you, with arrows, on the complete best path for that level. Enjoyable game, nice graphics. You don't actually see any zombies except in the cartoon that starts each world. 5 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Trigonometrics* 
Originally $0.99



This is a geometric drawing app. It has not received good reviews due to lack of instructions on use, and lack of real control over what is drawn. One review says it seems to have been created after drinking some beer. 7 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: 7Min Full Workout.



This is a seven minute workout app. It'll really work you! Make sure you're up to it before starting. I substitute or don't do the full 30 seconds on some of the exercises, but I'm working at it. 28 of 29 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got this one. Since I walk 20 mins twice a day with weights, I might just be up to the seven minutes. My doc recommended I use weights and it seems to be making a difference. I'm only using one pound handhelds and one pound anklets because of my size and age. 

If I can do the seven minutes, I'll know the weights are starting to take effect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think I'm going to substitute weights for a couple of the exercises, at least until I get my arms built up a bit more... 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think I'm going to substitute weights for a couple of the exercises, at least until I get my arms built up a bit more...
> 
> Betsy


I definitely have more stamina. I gave up on muscle a long time ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I definitely have more stamina. I gave up on muscle a long time ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mahjong Premium* 
Originally $3.00



This is a very nice Mahjong Solitaire game. No gimmicks. It has 43 different layouts. I found the default background a bit busy, but it has 8 different backgrounds that you can access through the gear (settings) icon.

In a game, on the side, you have icons for settings, shuffle, undo and hints.

You are scored on your game. Using a hint deducts 30, undo deducts 5. Making matches scores 20. Shuffled deducts 150.

Unlike many games, there is an exit icon. To exit the game, tap on the gear icon and then the X.

It is playable in airplane mode, but only in one orientation, in landscape mode and it doesn't rotate 180 degrees. On the Fire HDX, the camera is at the top.

A good addition to my Mahjong Solitaire collection. 17 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: QuestLord* 
Originally $1.99



This is a retro game--apparently one that was available years ago on early gaming devices. It is a well reviewed adventure/labyrinth game. 16 of 24 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The image in the foreground of that icon is . . . . . unfortunate! 

 


(still picked it up . . . I like retro.  )


----------



## Jeff

Edit: Forget the   smiley. I don't think I want to know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The image in the foreground of that icon is . . . . . unfortunate!
> 
> 
> 
> (still picked it up . . . I like retro.  )


It's a little beaker or a vial...get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a little beaker or a vial...get your mind out of the gutter!


It is red - never played the game - but I would say its is a health potion. Dunno why that would be in the gutter...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Garfield's Escape* 
Originally $0.99



This is a platform game where Garfield and the dog run from an automated pet washing robot. From the product page:

Taking good care of your pets involves keeping them clean at all times. In the Arbuckle household, it's quite a challenge. One day, Jon Arbuckle chanced upon a TV commercial for a new and amazing gadget: the Bath-o-Matic Robot! The robot chases and catches dirty pets and scrubs and washes them clean. Once the robot is on the loose, the crazy chase begins! Will Garfield and Odie outrun the robot? And will Garfield actually get some exercise in the process?

Well reviewed! I haven't tried it yet. 25 of 29 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Watch out for the cactus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Exactly!  I've tried it now, nice game.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Train Conductor 2: USA* 
Originally $1.99



This is a well-reviewed game where you have to manage trains to avoid collisions. I've played the original and it was a good game!

The reviewers all liked the gameplay but disliked the Flurry analytics and the Facebook requests. But even the reviewers who tend to give really negative reviews because of privacy concerns gave this a pretty good score.

15 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fires HDX. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Talisman Prologue HD* 
Originally $2.99



This apparently an app version of a classic board game that I never heard of.  Reviewers that were familiar with the game were both delighted and disappointed (mostly delighted) with the game. One big problem no matter your familiarity with the game is the extremely tiny text size for instructions in the game. Play with a magnifying glass near by. Graphics look good. If this is the kind of game you like, I recommend getting it and wait for an update. Or use that magnifying glass in the meantime.

34 of 50 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX 7. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Piano Companion: chords, scales, chord progression, circle of 5ths* 
Originally $1.99



This one's for Ann.... A piano chord library app. Or something. 

It is NOT a piano playing app--one two-star review is because it is not like Garage Band, as that reviewer expected.

From the product page:
Piano Companion is a flexible chord/scale dictionary with user libraries and reverse mode. Piano Companion allows you to find a chord or scale by its name. If you don't remember what's the name of a chord/scale, it helps you to find it by keys. Piano Companion shows chord/scale notes, degrees, fingering for both hands in major and minor scales. You can listen how a scale or chord sounds. You can see the list of compatible chords in the selected scale. The great advantage of Piano Companion is the fact that it's a growing application, so we will be glad to consider any new features which helps you to increase usability. 16 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I just picked it up out of curiosity and because it's free.  Will probably not use much since it's not a piano-playing app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Bard's Tale* 
Originally $2.99



A very well reviewed RPG/action game. Supposed to be very funny. Note that after downloading the install file, the game asks to download the data files, and they're either 1.8 GB or 3.5 GB, and that takes a little while to download. Choose an option. You will then be told the space on your device (in MB) and asked to proceed by selecting the storage location. On the Fires, of course, there's only one location. The 1.8 GB download took over 20 minutes on my HDX7, which didn't have much spare space. Your download may vary depending on your WiFi speed and the amount of space on your device.

A warning--the game is what I would call at least PG-13. The opening scene is between the main character (male, and no option to choose a different character, though you can change attributes such as strength, etc) and a extremely buxom barmaid with a low cut blouse, and there is innuendo in their dialog. Also, references by other bar patrons of "having a go" with the barmaid.

I did find the parts I played so far to be extremely well done and there is a lot of humor in the game.

328 of 363 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

3.5 GIGABYTES? Yeah.. I think I will pass. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> 3.5 GIGABYTES? Yeah.. I think I will pass. Thanks for the warning!


Well, you can choose the 1.8 GB option. The game is very graphics intensive, so the download size is understandable. There's one scene early on where several bar patrons sing a long song to the inventor of beer, for example. If you like RPG games, and games like Myst with strong video graphics, it's probalby worth getting and selecting "Send to Cloud" instead of a device, and downloading to a device when you have one that can hold it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It sounds good, but GD has a lot of apps on my device and I'd probably have to send them all to the cloud. You know how that'll go over especially since she's off school all next week. 

I'll mess around with it later when I get back home. Maybe I can clear some space from my stuff.


----------



## Annalog

I chose the 1.8 GB option over an hour ago; downloading is now at 76% 82%. I have a lot of free space on my Fire but it is still taking a long time.

Posting from my phone because my Fire is tied up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, A!  I have a bit faster-than-normal WiFi, but not the fastest, by any means.  I think it took about 25 minutes or so to do mine, when it was all told.



Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

That big of a file I will pass.  Original fire here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

cinisajoy said:


> That big of a file I will pass. Original fire here.


In that case, I think I'll pass, too. Apparently, this has been around a long time. They even have versions for the Commodore and the Atari and defferent tales, too.

I can get a used one for PC for $6.99, so Betsy, if you play it, let us know how it is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, a lot of reviewers reported being pleased that one of their old PC games is now on the Fire.  Will let you know.  I took it of my 7 and put it on my 8.9, using the 3.5 GB download.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Speed of download will vary greatly on lots and lots of unpredictable factors, so I would not be concerned about that. Once you "bought it" it is yours even if it takes a week to come down. So you will not miss out on the deal.  

I have a 16GB Fire HD so I could install it, but it is way way way too big for a app on a Kindle - at least for my use. That is not answer for everyone, so go for it if you got space to burn and it fits your fancy.


----------



## Annalog

It finished downloading by the time the chickens were fed. I have had fun playing it and have lost count of the number of times my character died. The app runs quickly on my Fire (gen 2).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ghost Toasters - Regular Show* 
Originally $2.99



This is a so-so reviewed game apparently based on a tv show from the Cartoon Network. The complaints about it are the controls and the in-app purchases. You do get a HUGE warning when you open the game that it contains in-app purchases. It crashed the first time I opened it, but then opened fine. It plays in landscape mode only. It flipped on the device when starting up, to play with the camera on the bottom, but I was able to flip it up. I have to agree that the controls are atrocious. The graphics are great. If you are a fan of the show, it might be worth getting this in the hopes that they improve the controls.

15 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: NCAA(R) March Madness(R) Live.



I realize that not everyone follows March Madness (I don't much, myself), but my brother does.  This one's for you, bro!

This is an app that lets you follow the NCAA tournament in as great a detail as you might want. You can watch some or all games on your device, depending on whether you have a paid TV subscription or not. CBS games are available no matter what. You get a three hour pass to watch games that are broadcast on a cable channel rather than on CBS. I can't tell whether the game recap videos are available no matter what, I suspect yes.

You can pick your own bracket up through noon ET today. (Note that if you are trying to tap your teams, tapping on the empty space to the side of the team name works better than tapping on the name itself.)

By tapping on the little menu icon in the upper left hand corner (partially obscured by a mini ad for the service providers), you can look at the schedule, the bracket, your bracket, news, and set up notifications.

Notifications can be set up by team to be notified about games starts, scores, and video recap availability. There's an "excitement" notification that will send you alert about potential upsets, crunch time (?) and overtime games, among other things. This is turned on by default.

12 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Toca Lab* 
Originally $2.99



OK, it's geek day at the FAOTD. This is a game where you take various elements of the periodic table and subject them to various stresses--heat, electricity, cold, etc, and see what happens. There are no instructions. It's actually more cute and whimsical than geeky, so don't let that scare you off.

You begin in your cute, pastel lab, and are presented with a random element which is not identified, but is represented as a cute little blob. (The first time I tried, I got P, the second time H, but you don't find out which one it is until you've performed at least one test.) Test by dragging the cute little blob to one of the six possible stations and tapping on the apparatus. The only way to view and use the different stations after an element appers is to drag the element to one of them. Activate the station by tapping on it once the element is on the shelf. (The box in the upper right shelf will spew various items like a soccer ball, calculator, magnifying glass or teacup when tapped, but the element has to be to the side, not in front of the box. Or on the shelf below.

Tapping to activate the station opens it up to a full view. You can then turn on the device or spin the centrefuge and see what happens. Once the experiment is finished (the arrow in the upper left hand corner will change color if a new element is formed), tap on the arrow to return to the lab. If you've changed to a new element, you get a fun little celebratory screen. Not all experiments result in any change. Once you are back at the lab after any experiment, pull down on the chart pull that appears at the top, and it will show you which element you have and its periodic table number (H 1, for example) but not much else about that element. It will also show you which experiment to perform to change to a different element. Tapping on that experiment in the chart will take you directly to the experiment. I do wish you could tap on an element to get a bit more info, but I guess the game is aimed at a younger crowd. 

It's kind of more fun to just try things and see what happens in the lab rather than work from the pull down chart. The elements you create are automatically saved when you leave the game.

There are settings on the home page. Tap on the gear and then follow the instructions to swipe in the given direction (which, whimsically, changes each time you go to settings). You can turn the music on and off, turn parents on and off, though I'm not sure what that does, and erase saved progress. If you want to start a new game with no saved elements, turn this on and say OK when prompted. Start a new game. Once you do, this is automatically changed to off so your new game will be saved when you leave.

The game can be played in airplane mode, and can only be played in one portrait orientation (can't be flipped 180 degrees).

I actually liked this app quite a bit, but I want to play it with an interactive chart of the periodic table next to me.  68 of 80 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: K12 Periodic Table of the Elements.



I decided I wanted a real periodic table app to use as a companion to the FAOTD, and besides, we all should have a periodic table, right? If you do a search for "periodic table app" in the App Store, you get three choices, all compatible with all Fires, as far as I could tell, and all good for various reasons.

If all you really want is the periodic table with some basic information about each element, this was my favorite of the three. Attractive, just enough information.

If you want to get a little more geeky, try http://www.amazon.com/Interactive-Periodic-Table-of-Elements/dp/B007V6CTKK. It works best in portrait mode, by the way, This one lets you filter the table by various properties. Tap on Details to see more information about the current element, including the entymology of the name. (Which I really like--it's one of the features that make this one a close second to the first one).

The third app, http://www.amazon.com/Socratica-LLC-Periodic-Table/dp/B004T4E98M, also has merit...and is probably the best to use if one is actually trying to LEARN the periodic table, as it has a quiz feature.

All three have merit, and, happily, I now have all three.  9 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bardbarian - Golden Lute Edition* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very well reviewed RPG where your lute-playing barbarian defends his castle against hordes of goblins or trolls. I've only played one round and got killed but enjoyed it. There is a lot of humor.

104 of 122 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Riptide GP2* 
Originally $2.99



This is well reviewed jet ski racing app, if you like that sort of thing. Not really my cup of tea, but this one seems to work and steer pretty well. There is a tutorial for it and the graphics are incredible, including water that splashes up against the screen of your device. You tilt the device to control the direction your jet ski goes, and there are brake and boost buttons. You can go over jumps and do tricks. It plays in landscape mode but will flip 180 degrees and is playable in airplane mode.

78 of 87 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs 7". To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Oooo I have the first version for this one and in the first version the graphics were smooth and it was a fun little racing app. My 10yr son approves of it. I will have to grab this one too! Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Oooo I have the first version for this one and in the first version the graphics were smooth and it was a fun little racing app. My 10yr son approves of it. I will have to grab this one too! Thanks!


I think this is the first of these games I've ever been tempted to try more than once. I'm glad I downloaded it.... I won't keep it on the device, but every now and then I'm in the mood for what I consider arcade games.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: OfficeSuite Professional 7* 
Originally $14.99



This is the full version of Office Suite Professional. It's a great deal. (I bought it a couple years ago when it was $0.99)

*This is NOT compatible with the original Fire, according to the compatibility list on the product page.* 

1146 of 1635 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD* today: Kingsoft Office for Android (Free).



If you have a Kindle Fire, or just want more than one word processor on your device, here's a free word processor that works on the Fire and I've found to be pretty good. 466 of 570 reviews are four stars and above.

The first app, the FAOTD, is compatible with my HDX. The KBAAD, the second app is compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Jeff

Good one. Thanks, Betsy.


----------



## 68564

Pretty sure this is a repeat on free.. cause I have it already and would never pay $15 for this. I use it when I do public speaking. It allows me to use my Kindle for my notes to speak from and it does a great job reading MS Office files for that. Never tried actually creating content with it though...


----------



## 68564

VydorScope said:


> Pretty sure this is a repeat on free.. cause I have it already and would never pay $15 for this. I use it when I do public speaking. It allows me to use my Kindle for my notes to speak from and it does a great job reading MS Office files for that. Never tried actually creating content with it though...


So for some reason I had to know - yep - October 26, 2011 it was the free app of the day.  There is your completely useless trivia for the morning.


----------



## HappyGuy

Is this the free (trial-buy-the-full-version-upgrade-later) version or the full version?


----------



## 68564

HappyGuy said:


> Is this the free (trial-buy-the-full-version-upgrade-later) version or the full version?


Well...



Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is the full version of Office Suite Professional. It's a great deal. (I bought it a couple years ago when it was $0.99)


Yes, full version. That what the "pro" in the logo indicates in this case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, it's been free before, but since I had bought it for $0.99, and was too lazy to look through the FAOTD posts, I wasn't sure when, thanks, Vydor.

And yes, this is the full version!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

VydorScope said:


> So for some reason I had to know - yep - October 26, 2011 it was the free app of the day.  There is your completely useless trivia for the morning.


I bought it the same day.  when I get an electronic gadget, especially camera stuff, I find a PDF of the manual and use this software to read the manual, especially when traveling.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I bought it the same day.  when I get an electronic gadget, especially camera stuff, I find a PDF of the manual and use this software to read the manual, especially when traveling.


I do the same thiing with manuals but use the native Kindle app to read the PDFs on my HDX.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I missed it in 2011 and got it on June 11, 2012.. so at least they make it available periodically.

I send my weekly driving schedule to my kindle and sometimes driving directions for a new patient and it really helps me some days.. I could just put the info into Calengoo as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Naught 2* 
Originally $0.99



This is a sequel to one of my favorite "platform" games, Naught. Done entirely in black and white, Naught travels through a beautiful world of tunnels, collecting seeds and diamonds and avoiding brambles. You have the choice of using screen buttons to direct Naught or the accelerometer. I found the buttons easier to control. The reviews are better than they look--four one-star reviews are from December citing difficulty installing on Kindles and other devices; I had no probem installing on my Kindle Fire HDX. 11 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: NeoCal Advanced Calculator* 
Originally $7.99



This is a very well reviewed calculator. It was the FAOTD on March 6, 2013. It's very nice. The one star reviews mainly have to do with requiring to be logged into the Amazon Appstore on non Kindles in order to use the app. It works fine on my Kindle Fire in airplane mode.

I love calculator apps, as I've mentioned before. This is a nice one, and I like the different "pages" which are really sets of functions to pair with the calculator. Ever wanted to know the date 90 days from now? There's a date and time page for various date functions. On any of the pages, tap the 2nd key above the 7 on the keypad to switch to a secondary function shown in grey on the page section. 165 of 190 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I expect Ann to show up here...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sure -- I need another calculator app like I need another hole in my head but, why not?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sure -- I need another calculator app like I need another hole in my head but, why not?


My sentiments exactly. Except I already had it.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doodle God* 
Originally $0.99



This is the third day in a row Amazon has had a re-run. This was the FAOTD on March 20, 2012. (It may have been a repeat since then.)

You combine elements to, basically, create and populate the world. With each combination, you get a related quote, some of which are quite clever. You have quests you can do or the main game. And there are acheivements.

It's got a fair number of bad reviews, most of them for one or the other of two reason. First, lots of crashes back in 2012. It opened and ran fine on my Kindle Fire HDX this morning. The other is that some of the quests have language or imagery imappropriate for kids. For example, in the Santa Quest, combined Fire and Water creates alcohol, and then combining Alcohol and Water creates Vodka and the quote that goes with that is "Bite my shiny, metal ass! --Bender." However, in settings, there is a Kid-Safe option, and in that option, combining Fire and Water does nothing. So you never get to the creating alcohol and associated quotes. 805 of 1473 reviews are four stars and above.

I enjoy these kinds of games, for at least awhile.  The quests are kind of fun, and a bit shorter. There are also some mini games you can open.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Muscle Trigger Point Anatomy* 
Originally $2.99



This is an app that helps you find the "trigger points" in your muscles that control pain.

It does come with instructions, but trial and error poking at things works well. I do think it's a bit cryptic as far as what you do with these trigger points, but I'm anxious to try it next time I"m feeling some pain somewhere, or the hubby is.

34 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got it! Maybe I can locate the source of this spike that's been sticking into my head for the past three days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hope you feel better soon, Gertie!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Hope you feel better too. I already bought this app. It's a good one to have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Clay Jam* 
Originally $0.98



This is a strangely compelling and unique platform style game. The review would have been here more quickly but I kept playing it. 

Your goal is to rebuild the land of Clay Jam which was destroyed by the Bully Beasts. You do this by rolling a claymation ball down a hill. You control the ball by using your finger to gouge the sand to create a trench for the ball to follow.

There are two games, Pebbles Adventure and Monster Love. In Pebbles Adventure, the goal is to roll over as many little monsters as possible, while avoiding things that will stop you or make you smaller. Tip: Things to avoid are marked with an exclamation point, which are items to big to squash; anything else should be aimed at. Each monster you absorb makes you bigger. As you grow, you will be able to squash things that were previously too big to squash, so it's to your advantage to squash early and often.

At the end, when the sand appears grooved, you flick your ball vigorously to make it go as far as possible off the end of the platform, carrying a bully beast with you. The goal is carry the beast as far as possible--your best distance is recorded, but more importantly, the distance you achieve counts towards finishing the level. It may take three or more tries to gain enough distance points to complete a level.

Once you've completed the level, the amount of clay you've absorbed earns you coins of the realm to buy items to rebuild Clay Jam. Which also creates new monsters for you to absorb. You also earn power-ups that you can activate by rolling over them in the game. If you backtrack too much, you will be overrun by a wall of lava and the game ends. 

The other game is Monster Love, which I haven't quite figured out yet, but has something to do with collecting the monsters that have hearts over them.

In Pebble's Adventure, you also get mini quests to achieve in the game by absorbing so many of a specific type of monster or conquering a specific "bad thing." You earn power-ups as you achieve distances. You will know when you have a power-up available, because the little box of power-ups at the top of the Clay Jam on the home page will have a number available. Once in the game, tap on the box of power-ups in the lower left hand corner to activate them. This must be done at the beginning of the game.

The game could benefit from a little more instruction. And a "back" button, though the Fire's bottom menu "back" button works if you swipe it up.

I thought the game was cute and at least four stars. Five stars if they would add a bit more instruction and some in game controls to go back a screen and an exit button. It works only in one portrait mode (no 180 degree flip) and in airplane mode. 55 of 63 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Guess The Movie - Full* 
Originally $0.99



This is a game for movie lovers. There are several games within the game. In the main game you are presented with a very stylized movie poster and have to guess the movie. In another, you are presented with faces and have to guess the movie. 452 of 528 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I picked up Clay Jam yesterday and tried it out today.  Quite cute.  Also got the movie one today but haven't looked at it yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I like Clay Jam, Marti! Today's, not so much....

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Universal Breathing - Pranayama* 
Originally $6.99



OK, this is a meditation aid (I think). Or maybe just something to help people who have trouble breathing. I kind of agree with the reviewer who says:
"Spoiler alert! You inhale first. Then, and only then, do you exhale. I cannot stress the importance of breathing in this exact order enough." But, hey, it's free (can't believe anyone would pay $6.99 for it) and it could be an aid to meditation. I guess.

Honestly, I looked at other meditation apps to see if I could find a better one to use as a KBAAD, and couldn't. If anyone has a suggestion of a meditation app they like, go ahead and post it!

9 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bullseye Premium (Kindle Tablet Edition)* 
Originally $1.99



This is an arcade style game where apparently your panda shoots a bow and arrow? The reviews are horrible, citing popup ads, privacy concerns and problems with the game. 1 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: MyTaxRefund by TurboTax - Free E-file and Refund Status for Your Income Tax Return.



It's that time of year, so thought this would be useful to those who've actually already filed their returns.  This app lets you check the status of your return. You do not have to be a TurboTax user to check your status with this app. (Ann, couldn't find any H&R apps ) Note this is NOT a tax filing app, though Intuit has one of those, too. 414 of 460 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Amazon changed the FAOTD.

Product Features

Over 150 levels across five game modes
Earn trophies for achievements
6 different plants, 4 animals and 3 machines
Enchant items with your magic cauldron

Product Description
Ever wondered what it's like to run a magical farm? Maggie, fresh out of the School of Magic, has just taken over her parents' farm, and is now being threatened by a sinister business man. To help her succeed, build your small farm into a prosperous enterprise. Grow plants, care for the animals, and operate magical machines to produce sweaters, pies, ice creams and much more!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!  I'm not surprised, the reviews were pretty dreadful!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sonic CD* 
Originally $1.99



This is another of the Sonic games ported over to the Fire. Apparently people who played it on SEGA are ecstatic to have it come up free as the FAOTD. It's a big file, took about five minutes to download on my Fire HDX with about 1.5 GB space left. It's a classic platform game and the graphics bring one right back to the earlier video game era. It installed and played fine on my Fire HDX. 138 of 180 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monkey Boxing* 
Originally $2.99



This is a repeat from August 2013...at least that's when I got it. I didn't check, but I'm pretty sure I would never actually buy something called Monkey Boxing. The graphics are quite good. There's a two player mode, I can see this being fun with two players--each gets a monkey and a set of controls. You repeatedly touch the hit button to punch, and you can also block punches. In single player mode I found it worked just as well to frantically touch the punch button. Not good for my carpal tunnel though... 179 of 238 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the delay, been testing on different devices.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Alice Trapped in Wonderland* 
Originally $0.99



This is a adventure game that some of the reviewers compared to The Lost City or Myst. So, if you like that type of game, it's worth picking it up as a free download. I was not able to get it to run on my Fire HDX7, which may be a screen issue or may be a issue with memory or space. Reviewers indicated that they could get it to run on other devices and on a Fire.

It takes about five minutes or more to download--it's a big program.

I was able to install it on my HDX8.9, which has 7GB available rather than the 2GB left on my HDX7. I was also able to install it on a different HDX that had about 8GB of memory left. It has great graphics and is an adventure game based on Alice in Wonderland. It includes a hint system.

I think it's worth getting while its free--even if you don't have enough space now, you can always play it later. 134 of 189 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs, though you do need a lot of space on the device. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I already have Alice. It was pretty good and when you get to the end, they refer to a sequel which I don't think is available, yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Heroes of Kalevala* 
Originally $2.99



This is a well reviewed cross between a match three game and a sim game. You win match-3 games to earn enough coin to build your village. Buy new huts to increase your population. Nice graphics. The story is told between match-3 games; it's a leisurely paced game, but the graphics and game play move well enough, despite the comments in the one-star reviews. 153 of 187 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Let's Escape - Premium* 
Originally $0.99



This is another one of the Let's Escape games. I always enjoy these. The goal is to get out of a series of locked rooms by finding objects in the room, combining them with other objects and solving puzzles to get the key to open the door into the next room. I'm up to level eight here this morning and kind of stuck. This one has been slightly easier than some others of its genre, or maybe I've been lucky.  Reviews say the code obtained at level 11 doesn't work. I know that one room so far, there was a code that revealed a second code, so perhaps that's the case at level 11. We'll see.

95 of 120 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Courli* 
Originally $0.99



A gentle and cheerful platform game. Early reviews are quite good. I played it and it's pleasing and the early levels at least are not difficult. There is a brief tutorial in the first level. The goal is to manuever your bouncing, smiling ball to collect all of the coins and gems on each level as quickly as possible. You control the ball with your thumbs using simple left and right buttons at the bottom of your screen. Based on your time and score, you earn 1-3 stars for the level once you complete it. You can replay levels to try to improve your time. Replaying the first level replays the tutorial. It comes with four worlds--you start in Green World--with almost 400 levels total across the four worlds. Seems like a solid four-star game to me--nothing unique but a well done example of its genre. Playable in airplane mode. Plays in a single landscape mode (doesn't rotate 180 degrees.) No reviews below 3-stars. One review mentioned a free version is available on Google Play.

11 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Advanced Calculator* 
Originally $0.99



Another calculator! This is probably the least interesting of the ones we've had lately, but if you mostly just want to be able to add stuff up or calculate a tip, it's great--big buttons. You can access some advanced functions by tapping on the ADV button. Return by tapping the BAS button. I couldn't find any memory to save values to. No instructions, but it's mostly self explanatory, though info about some of the advanced functions might be nice. Two that people might not know are the ! (factorial) and the ceil function. ! is used with a number before it and gives the product of that number and all of the integers less than it. So 4! is 4*3*2*1; 5! is 5*4*3*2*1, etc. And ceil() gives the first whole number larger than the result in the parenthesis. So, if you want to round up to whole dollars, say, you can enter ceil(45.3x26.9), press the equal sign and get 1219.

Biggest plus is the size of the buttons and easy to read display if you need them. Biggest negatives for me were no history or tape function and no memory to store numbers in. I'd give it 3 stars. 8 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Alpha Wave* 
Originally $1.00



This is a nice arcade game, in the style of Space Invaders or later iterations. Great graphics. Controls OK. There are instructions on how to play. It has Easy, Normal and Hard levels. Within each level, there are three worlds (galaxies?) -- Stonewall, Black Hole and Darkstar (survival mode). I recommend that you use your rechargable bombs whenever they recharge. While the game has a quit button, there was a cached process still running after I closed it. The game plays in airplane mode. I'd say a four star game.

6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tangled* 
Originally $0.99



This is a puzzle game where you look at a tinkertoy-like arrangement (are there still Tinkertoys?) and have to move the discs so that none of the strings or rods overlay each other. You get 1-3 stars based on the number of moves you make and the amount of time used. Once you have earned a certain amount of stars, the next world is opened.

Nice puzzle game. Four stars from Betsy. 

8 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: DragonBox Algebra 5+* 
Originally $5.99



This is an app to teach kids ages five and up algebraic concepts--solving for "x." At least on the levels I've been working on, you're working on simplifying the equation and then solving for "X" except that, at the beginning, X is a box. Algebraic notation is slowly snuck in; at the beginning, you are matching "cards" of little monsters. I was having fun, though a little more instruction would probably be best. You want to make sure you make all available moves on both sides of the "equation" before isolating the box.

It's actually fun, and you can view it as puzzle solving if you're math phobic.

My main complaint is that the images are kind of small, I think it would be more fun and attractive to kids (and to this adult) if the "cards" were bigger.

The structure is familiar, you play levels, trying to earn up to three stars based on the number of moves and the number of "cards." Completing one level opens the next level. When you finish all the levels, you can open a new chapter.

Four stars out of five. Good for home schoolers. 49 of 57 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: LYNE* 
Originally $2.60



This is a most beautiful and unique variation on a "path" puzzle. You try to guess the correct path between pairs of shapes. You cannot cross a drawn path. The difficulty builds gradually, in lieu of a tutorial. You start with the most basic set and work on, adding multiple paths as you go. The shapes that have to be joined have a white shape within the shape; empty shapes are intermediate waypoints that must be crossed. For example, starting points might be triangles with a small white triangle inside. When you get to multiple paths, you can only cross a path at a designated intersection (designated with two interior shapes) that both paths must pass through. For example a stop-sign shape with two little diamonds inside.

When you've connected two shapes, the entire path is outlined in white. An illegal move will show with a red outline. When you've completed the puzzle correctly, the entire drawing turns solid white and the next game appears automatically.

As you connect shapes, you hear little electronic boops. I like that you can turn the sound on and off easily in mid game by tapping on the little triangle at the top of the page; a drop down that allows you to end the current game, resume or mute/unmute the sound appears. Tap on the little triangle now at the bottom to go back to the game.

Five out of five stars for me. 15 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Where's Tappy?* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Where's Waldo kind of hidden object game. You are given a big crowded picture of tiny clip art images and have to find ones. I thought it was kind of neverending; I'd give it at most three stars. I used up my discretionary time looking for a KBAAD*; couldn't find one I thought was good enough, so if anyone else knows of a free app that hasn't been recommended lately, or wants to recommend a particularly useful free app, have at it! 5 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Petting Zoo* 
Originally $2.99



This looks like a pretty good FAOTD for young kids, I'm going to pick it and play with it later.

From the product page:
From acclaimed author and illustrator Christoph Niemann comes this interactive picture book. Swipe and tap the 21 animals and be surprised at how they react. This app combines the charm of hand made animations and Niemann's wry humor with state of the art technology. What would an elephant in your bathroom do? Can a dog breakdance? A storybook app unlike all others!
21 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pics and Words Puzzle 2: What's that Word?* 
Originally $0.99



This is a word game, well reviewed.

From the product page:
A sequel to Pics and Words Puzzle: What's that Word?
Look at 4 pictures and guess what word they represent. This sounds easy, but some puzzles can be tricky! If you like quiz and word games, you'll enjoy this fantastic brain teaser.

More interesting and less frustrating!
• You can skip words and come back to them later.
• The pictures are revealed one by one. Guess the word with less pics and earn extra coins!
• Play in 6 languages (English, French, German, Spanish, Portuguese and Russian): great tool if you're learning a foreign language

Simple and highly addictive game for the whole family!

Can you guess all words and unlock all levels? 159 of 177 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Drink coffee before playing.  Great little app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tipping Point* 
Originally $1.99



This is a quirky adventure game. Tap on items to use them, solve puzzles. It has a nice built in hint system. There's a kind of annoying great blue heron that follows you around, calling. And great blue herons don't have a particularly nice call. 15 of 24 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Howmann

A good way to start the weekend.


----------



## SheilaJ

I am loving today's FAOTD.  Already wasted too much time playing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay!

I've been trying to avoid it, trying to get some quilting done this afternoon....must.not.play. games.....  

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Alright already I picked it up.
Thanks for all you do Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Cin!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Numolition* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fun and attractive game where you blast groups of numbers on blocks with a goal of having no blocks remaining. You can move blocks to get like numbers together, and you can also combine blocks to make another number (up to the number 9). So, if you have a block with the number 9, and two blocks with 5 and 4 on them, you can combine the 5 and the 4 to make a block with the number 9. The first six levels or so constitute a tutorial. There are 50 levels. You earn a star for each successful level you complete. There are three different games--"Levels," and "Towers" and "Sandbox." Apparently Towers and Sandbox are unlocked after you earn stars.

There are two one-star reviews, but one is undecipherable and the other appears to be without merit from the comments attached to it.

I think it's a fun game, worth the FAOTD download. 8 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Helidroid 3 PRO : 3D RC Copter* 
Originally $1.04



This is a remote control helicopter sim game. Game play appears to be decent, but there is a lot of concern about the privacy intrusions on this app. I have no real interest in this kind of game, so I didn't test it. Due to the privacy concerns and my lack of interest in the FAOTD, I have a KBAAD today (for Fire HD and HDX users only, sorry!).

From the product page:

Take the control of 3 little RC Helicopters in an entire house with garden and swimming pool !
Accomplish a lot of variety of missions to become a real pilot.

Control a "RC Fire" helicopter in order to take some water from the swimming pool and extinguish the fires.
Use the "RC Skylift" helicopter to move objects with an electromagnet.
Or choose the "RC Apache" helicopter to launch rockets and explode houses of cards

Example of missions :
- Take some water in the swimming pool and go extinguish the barbecue fire
- Use the magnet under the copter in order to put all the cans in the trash
- Blow out the candles by flying them over
- Try to follow another RC-Copter, without being distanced
- Landing on a truck in-move
- Escort an electronic train, and remove the obstacles that are on the rail
- Demolish houses of cards with rockets and machine-gun
- Save the robot's life from the fire
- Pass through the Rings,as fast as possible

In the free flight mode, you can discover the one-storey house and the garden. Find the secret room to unlock a new mission

Totally free, without "in-app purchase" !
Helidroid 3 is a 3D game with a new physic engine, that let's you interact with a lot of objects in the house.
There are also a particles engine, in order to show water and fire elements
You must have (at least) a cpu of 1 GHz in order to play without lag. But you can reduce the quality of the graphics in the option menu.

Features : 
- Control the chopper with a joystick or the gyro / accelerometer sensor.
- 2 types of joystick : "Easy control", used in Helidroid 1 and 2 and "Real Control", used in the games like Battlefield
- 3 copters : fire copter (canadair copter) , transport copter, and figth copter
- Real 3D physics like a flight simulator or an air plane and aircraft simulation.
- Heli shadows, water, and fire, play indoor and outdoor.
- RC : R/C : radio controlled
- In some levels, you have rockets and guns to launch missiles and destroy cans coke or decks of cards to make chaos
- Use Accelerometer sensor if the device does not have a Gyro sensor

5 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Easy Voice Recorder.



This is a voice recorder. I found it works quite well, and will continue to record as you are using other apps on your Kindle Fire HDX and, apparently from one review, on the Fire HD. There is a pro version for $3.99, but some of the capabilities that you get for that are not useful on a Kindle Fire--things like pinning to the task bar, etc. You can edit the recordings. It looks like you might also be able to use it to play at least some audio files on your device-haven't played with that aspect yet.

Amazon annoyingly will only tell you if apps work for devices that you own. I understand that there are a gazillion tablets out there, so listing them all would be impossible. But, at least they could tell you which Amazon devices it's compatible with. Somewhere. Minor rant over. 

145 of 191 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible as noted above. To tell if an app works for your device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: WiFi Overview 360 Pro* 
Originally $1.56



This is an app (I think) to let you determine which WiFi networks are available, which is the strongest, which you can connect to, etc. I've never really understood the benefit of these over simply seeing which networks are available through the device's "Wireless" option, but if you like them, this one is apparently OK. There's some disagreement between reviewers on the permissions...I suggest reading through the reviews and see if you're comfortable with the app. 5 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

As an alternate, 788 of this app's 890 reviews are 4 or 5 stars, and it's ALWAYS free:



Besides just pointing out which wifi signal is strongest, it also lets you see the channels each is using so if you want/need to tweak it to improve things you can. It's useful for figuring out where to place/how to orient your OWN router for best signal throughout the house -- or, at least where you mostly want to use wireless devices. 

Plus it looks cool when it's working.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> As an alternate, 788 of this app's 890 reviews are 4 or 5 stars, and it's ALWAYS free:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides just pointing out which wifi signal is strongest, it also lets you see the channels each is using so if you want/need to tweak it to improve things you can. It's useful for figuring out where to place/how to orient your OWN router for best signal throughout the house -- or, at least where you mostly want to use wireless devices.
> 
> Plus it looks cool when it's working.


Thanks Ann! As I live in a townhouse complex finding the best channel/etc for my WAP is always a fight. Apps like these help a lot, even if Betty does not understand my problems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

My house is so small there are no poor Wi-Fi locations...I figured someone must use  'em.   I didn't know there were channels.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My house is so small there are no poor Wi-Fi locations...I figured someone must use 'em.  I didn't know there were channels.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


My town house is tiny too... and if it was a stand alone in the middle of a field, I would have no issues, but in my location there are almost 2 dozen wifi stations within reach. So it is always a game of surf the wifi radio channels


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> My town house is tiny too... and if it was a stand alone in the middle of a field, I would have no issues, but in my location there are almost 2 dozen wifi stations within reach. So it is always a game of surf the wifi radio channels


Like I said, I didn't even know there were channels. I just find my network, "TrueHome" and log in. How does one surf channels?

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Like I said, I didn't even know there were channels. I just find my network, "TrueHome" and log in. How does one surf channels?
> 
> Betsy


You don't. That is handled by the access point, not the Kindle. The only time channel matter is when you are first setting up the wireless network (the actual network, not each device). If you have interference in the area (like most people do in more populated areas) you can change the channel on the wireless access point to one that has less interference which gets you more reliable connections and faster speeds. If you are not having a problem then you do not have to worry about it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> You don't. That is handled by the access point, not the Kindle. The only time channel matter is when you are first setting up the wireless network (the actual network, not each device). If you have interference in the area (like most people do in more populated areas) you can change the channel on the wireless access point to one that has less interference which gets you more reliable connections and faster speeds. If you are not having a problem then you do not have to worry about it.


I'm not worried, I just like to understand stuff. Like the benefit of these kinds of apps.  I don't remember anything about channels (and believe me, I'm in a populated area) but it's been a long time since I set up my own wireless network. I've got FiOS right now, and the installer set up the combo modem/router.

I'm feeling kind of dense, sorry! You said that due to the large number of WiFi stations within reach, it was a game of "surf the wifi radio channels." But if you only do that when setting up the access point, how does the app help? Off to look more closely at both apps...

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm not worried, I just like to understand stuff. Like the benefit of these kinds of apps.  I don't remember anything about channels (and believe me, I'm in a populated area) but it's been a long time since I set up my own wireless network. I've got FiOS right now, and the installer set up the combo modem/router.
> 
> I'm feeling kind of dense, sorry! You said that due to the large number of WiFi stations within reach, it was a game of "surf the wifi radio channels." But if you only do that when setting up the access point, how does the app help? Off to look more closely at both apps...
> 
> Betsy


So I have not looked at this specific app yet - but other apps like it map out all the wifi networks in your area and tell you what channels they are on and how strong each signal is and how much noise is on each channel. Your installer probably did all that for you. How the app can help...It can show you the least used channel in your environment - which becomes the best channel to set your access point on. It can also show you how your wifi signal drops off in different areas of your house. Since your walls and floors are not uniform, moving your WAP (wireless access point) around can sometimes fix "dead spots" in your house.

Basically since it gives readouts of everything in your wifi environment it can help you optimize your install. Typically once installed you do not have to mess with settings like channels or locations unless something in the environment changes (i.e. more neighbors move in, you remodel, etc).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, very interesting!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Just checked out Ann's alternate free app of the day and it seems to work well, and infact it looks like channel 157 is not currently being used by me so I just moved my WAP to that channel to see if that helps things.  157 is in the "N" range of wireless and almost all of the networks around me are "G" so while G has NO free channels (just slightly less bad ones), N has options.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, very interesting!
> 
> Betsy


Also helpful if you're temporarily somewhere else -- like on vacation -- or trying to find the strongest public wifi signal in a populated area.

But, mostly, it's just cool to watch it find stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Also helpful if you're temporarily somewhere else -- like on vacation -- or trying to find the strongest public wifi signal in a populated area.
> 
> But, mostly, it's just cool to watch it find stuff.


Hmmm... Seems like I've been able to tell the relative strength of various signals from the device's WiFi listing. Like right now, logically enough, my home network is stronger than any of the other networks around, including my closest neighbor. I can see that in the list of WiFi networks on the Fire. I guess this is why I've always been confused by the need for an app. But if it helps in setting up a router, I get that.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm... Seems like I've been able to tell the relative strength of various signals from the device's WiFi listing. Like right now, logically enough, my home network is stronger than any of the other networks around, including my closest neighbor. I can see that in the list of WiFi networks on the Fire. I guess this is why I've always been confused by the need for an app. But if it helps in setting up a router, I get that.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah - setting up and diagnosing issues with the access point. For the Fire itself, the built in stuff is usually sufficient for most cases.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Happy Easter!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Easter Bunny Games for Kids: Easter Egg Hunt Jigsaw Puzzles HD for Toddler and Preschool - Education Edition*

Originally $1.99



This is a cute game for young kids (or young at heart adults). You solve a jigsaw puzzle that can be set from 9 to 24 pieces. Turn outlines off to increase the challenge for older players. After solving the jigsaw puzzle, there's a simple animated hidden egg puzzle to solve. I usually play games iwth the sound off, but I recommend playing with the sound on so you can hear the cheers when you, er, your kid solves the puzzle! 14 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Caverns* 
Originally $0.99



This is a point-and-click adventure game. It's not easy, and I'm not convinced the built in hint system helps much, but I do love these kinds of games. It reminds me a bit of Myst in it's crypticness. One thing to know, you will meet various people in the game; tap on the person to listen to what they have to say. If you keep tapping on the dialog box, they will say more stuff. You can interact by giving them stuff and they will give you stuff you need. 26 of 47 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I bought this one back in January because DD loved the other one they had that went free. She loved this one too. it took her a long time to finish it, which she liked. She hates games that are too easy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Quest 15: WINTERLAND* 
Originally $1.99



This is another in a truly excellent series of Hidden Object games, though I think they're only suitable for 7" tablet and up--I wouldn't play this on a phone, if it's available for your phone. You can zoom in a bit using the zoom key in the upper right hand corner. A different game in this series was the FAOTD a couple of months ago. 21 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I love hidden objects game and I need the 8.9 inches of my Fire form the. I couldn't do those even on a 7 inch. But thems are my eyes.  .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah said:


> I love hidden objects game and I need the 8.9 inches of my Fire form the. I couldn't do those even on a 7 inch. But thems are my eyes. .


I definitely needed to zoom in on the 7". Or use a magnifier! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Speak For Me* 
Originally $0.99



This is a text-to-speech app where you can type things and have it speak them. It works really well, and you can save phrases to reuse. Very useful if you've lost your voice, for example. You can't select a different voice, as far as I can tell. Note that when I installed it the first time, I got a prompt asking whether I wanted to use Ivona TTS or Kindle Pico. I picked the Kindle voice, and then got an error message that English was not installed, but it worked fine. And, even though I've uninstalled it and reinstalled it and also installed it on another device, I haven't gotten the prompt again. 31 of 44 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Just to clarify, you used the kindle pico?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> Just to clarify, you used the kindle pico?


Yes, that's right.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tap The Frog HD* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very cute arcade game. Each level is a different kind of game--pop the frog, paint the frog, jump the frog, fly the frog (so far). Graphics are great. I especially love the little frog who marches across the screen to announce a new level has been unlocked. It's got replay value as you try to unlock achievements in the various levels. This is very compelling....gotta put it down and get some stuff done!

I think it's good for all ages. There are in-app purchases. It's playable in airplane mode and will rotate 180 degrees.

33 of 44 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mini Piano Â®* 
Originally $0.99



I only played with this briefly, but it looks like a kind of fun piano app. I agree that it is better suited to a larger tablet, but I think it would be of use on a smaller tablet as a teaching tool while playing on a real piano. I could see setting it up and following the app to determine the notes to be played on the real piano.

84 of 107 reviews are four stars and above.
*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mini Piano Â®* 
Originally $0.99



I only played with this briefly, but it looks like a kind of fun piano app. I agree that it is better suited to a larger tablet, but I think it would be of use on a smaller tablet as a teaching tool while playing on a real piano. I could see setting it up and following the app to determine the notes to be played on the real piano. 84 of 107 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy
These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

In addition to today's Free App of the Day that Betsy mentioned (Mini Piano), there are 11 other free music apps today:

TuneIn Radio Pro (originally $3.99)
Ultimate Guitar Tabs (originally $2.99)
Shazam Encore (originally $4.99)
jetAudio Music Player Plus (originally $3.99)
iReal Pro - Music Book & Play Along (originally $10.99)
G-Stomper Studio (originally $7.99)
Metronome: Tempo (originally $1.25)
Guitar Riff Pro (originally $2.99)
Treble Cat - Learn To Read Music (originally $4.99)
edjing Premium DJ mix rec studio (originally $9.99)
WavePad Master's Edition (originally $9.99)

Enjoy!


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks Dreamweaver, I would have totally missed those.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Audubon Mammals: A Field Guide to North American Mammals* 
Originally $3.99



I have several of the Audubon apps on my iPad, and am delighted to see this come available for the Fire. It's a nice app, one can view animals by shape or family, so if you're not sure what you saw, you have a good chance of figuring it out. Most of the reviews for the app are pretty old; I think some of the problems cited in the reviews have been addressed.

The initial download is 43 MB; however, if you want to be able to use it offline, such as on a camping trip or while out on a walk, you'll want to download the database, which brings the App size up to 111MB. (I got a popup telling me that I should download the DB to work offline, and the warning was that the DB was much larger than that; perhaps the warning is based on the size of other Audubon guides. My only complaint is that there isn't a "back" or "exit" button as part of the software, you have to use the Fire's side menu buttons.

You can also use this as a journal of your sightings, but you must register with Green Mountain/Audubon. When I tried to do so, I got an error message that no server was available, though the app did let me create a sighting. I was unable to get back to the sightings after that, as I kept getting the error message when I attempted to sign in with the account I had created. I think it has a few bugs, but is definitely worth getting as part of the FAOTD. One can still look up animals with it. I've sent feedback to the developers about the error with creating an account. 29 of 40 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

With wifi off, you can still look at the descriptions of the animals without the full download.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Cin, for the clarification. You can't, however, look at range maps or images unless you've synched. So if you kinda know what you are seeing and want to learn more, it's good for that. If you are using it for ID, it's somewhat less useful.

For anyone interested in field guides, the other Audubon guides are not free but ARE on sale for $0.99 until May 1st, in honor of John James Audubon's birthday (April 26). You can use the links below, or, on your Fire, go to the Offers tab and look for the offer. Although the Tree app isn't shown in that screen.

From left to right: Insects & Spiders, Mushrooms, Butterflies, Trees, Birds (Pro), Wildflowers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dummy Defense* 
Originally $1.99



This looks like a fun game, and is well reviewed. I only played with it a bit, but it's a keeper.

Here's the blurb from the product page.

The spin-off of SimplePhysics. Protect your dummy from explosions, boulders, spiked walls, and more!

Use the blueprints editor to design a structure that will protect your dummy, Melvin, from some random danger. You'll have to work with the available materials. Most of the time you'll use wood, sometimes you'll use concrete, but you must always use your most important asset: your brain.

A wise person once said: "An engineer is someone who can do for a dime what any fool can do for a dollar." In Dummy Defense, your design must not only be strong enough, it must be cheap enough to win. Building cheaper structures will earn you more stars on a level.

Create your design in seconds with the blueprints editor. If you make a mistake, simply tap the Undo button. Zoom in and out by pinching the screen and pan the view using a two finger drag.

While testing, you can see how the strain is distributed across your design. Areas that are under immense strain are colored bright red, while other areas are colored green. This allows you to find and fix problem areas in your design.

The slow motion slider lets you slow things down so you can see how your design is failing, and it is also incredibly fun to watch explosions destroying your design in slow motion.

Note that the at least one review seems to indicate that WiFI access is required. I was able to play in airplane mode. The main screen has the basic game, another game called javelins where you build a structure to protect your dummy from javelines, and two links to other games by the developer.

115 of 158 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy,
Other interesting tidbit on the audubon app. It is useless for most of the zoos around here. We have mostly African animals.  Our region has about the same terrain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wonderlines: Match-3 Puzzle Game* 
Originally $1.99



This is a match 3 game, with generally good reviews. There is some concern about one of the permissions, but other reviewers think it is of low-to-moderate concern.

It's got some unique twists for a match-3 game. I would wish the playing board was a bit larger, it's a bit small on my 7 inch Fire HDx. 451 of 546 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stand O'FoodÂ®* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of those time management games where you are working in a restaurant, in this case, and have to serve everyone accurately. Overall good reviews. Some concern by one reviewer about the permissions, but not a lot of concern overall.

114 of 123 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Terra Forma* 
Originally $1.99



This looks like Minecraft from the icon, and apparently has some Minecraft elements, but also apparently is a logic puzzle kind of game. I don't have time to play with it, but am picking it up. There are some concerns expressed by a couple of reviewers with having to set up an account --but one of the most frequent reviewers doesn't have a big problem with it. Based on the reviews, I'm going to pick it up and play with it a bit later when I have time.

6 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ichi* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fun puzzler that was the Free App of the Day back in 2012--I picked it up then. It has simple line drawings for your playing field. You tap to start the golden ball moving and then tap again to rotate red pieces to direct the ball to the exits, clearing obstacles enroute. You have a set number of moves for a top grade (A); depending on how many moves you make, you'll get a lower grade. Nice game!

91 of 129 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Just Seven Words - A Casual Game of Words* 
Originally $0.99



This is a word game. You get a list of hints for a group of related words, in categories such as animals, foods, holidays, jobs, places or things. You are also given sets of letters that can be combined to form the words you have to solve for. As you determine words, you can check them off, so there's a process of elimination that helps in solving. There's also a hint system. By playing, you earn coins (50 each day that you play) that you can use to buy additional hints. No in app purchases with real money.

Sometimes the hint is a kind of definition or synonym, such as "Bunny snack" which is carrots. Sometimes the word is part of a phrase, and part of the phrase is given. Hint: Bear Answer: Trap.
Nice game! 59 of 68 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This looks very similar to  7 Little Words which is always free. You get one free puzzle each day. You can buy other puzzle packs. They're usually pretty fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This looks very similar to  7 Little Words which is always free. You get one free puzzle each day. You can buy other puzzle packs. They're usually pretty fun.


Yes, it's just like 7 Little Words. It's nicely packaged. If you like 7 Little Words, you'll like this one!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ending* 
Originally $0.99



This is a get-to-the-exit-in-a-set-number-of-moves puzzle. Unfortunately, it comes with zero instructions or tutorial, so I recommend you read a couple of the long reviews on the product page, as they give you good info. It's unexpectedly challenging in some of the early levels. Clever gameplay, really. Not bad as a FAOTD, not sure I'd pay the 0.99 for it if it weren't free.

8 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> This looks very similar to  7 Little Words which is always free. You get one free puzzle each day. You can buy other puzzle packs. They're usually pretty fun.


The original 7 Little Words is one of my favorites. The new one is much easier, so I don't like it as much.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Angry Birds Star Wars II* 
Originally $0.99



If you're a fan of the Angry Birds and Star Wars franchises, and not overly concerned about in-app purchases and permissions, this is the game for you. Game play as reviewed is good, typical Angry Birds where you catapult your birds to collapse structures and advance to new levels. 524 of 667 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

An appropriate choice:  May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> An appropriate choice: May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> An appropriate choice: May the Fourth be with you!


Yep! But appears I already own it - so either it was free or I actually paid for it. Do not recall. I like the franchise because they are the perfect - I am in a meeting/waiting room/online distraction that you can start and stop at any point type game. 30 seconds of playing or 5 minutes of playing, they work. Theres no "i just need to do X before I can save" or "just want to read X more pages to get to a good break" type thing in it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It may have been free before, although I didn't already own it and didn't see that comment in the reviews.  You can check your order from the product page if you're curious.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> An appropriate choice: May the Fourth be with you!


And you are the KB member quote today in the Blog.


----------



## cinisajoy

I own it too.  Great quote Ann.


----------



## Seamonkey

I own it, so it WAS free previously.. 12/25/2013.. but the fourth of may is appropriate..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, ABSWII was apparently the FAOTD on Christmas Day--I missed it that day.  Yay for re-runs!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pettson's Inventions* 
Originally $1.99



From the review by Rocman: "Pettson's Inventions is a Swedish physics game based on the fun concept of Rube Goldberg machines. The goal is for you to help Mr. Pettson complete his plethora of wacky inventions (basically Rube Goldberg machines) that are used to complete various tasks such as waking up an old man or starting the fire to boil a pot of water. The game is divided into 27 levels, each containing one invention which you have to piece together from various parts that are shown on the left of your screen. At the start of each level, Mr. Pettson makes an appearance and shows you what the desired task is for that particular machine. He also makes a funny whimsical noise which is surprisingly hilarious. There's a play button near the top of the screen which triggers the machine. There's no tutorial per se - you kind of pick up as you play through the first two levels. It might seem difficult or even intimating at first, but you quickly pick up on the general mechanics after the necessary trial and error. Once you complete the task, Mr. Pettson comes out to congratulate you with another whimsical groan and a new component is unlocked for your future inventions."

I really liked this game. Once you figure out how the game works in general, it's not terribly difficult because the pieces that work snap into place and the ones that don't (and you are given items that won't work-though you can turn that off in settings) won't. It is quite entertaining. There are no written instructions, so the fact that can change to a number of different languages doesn't do much except for the credits. The sounds, music and drawings are quite whimsical. I'm not sure about replay value, but it's very entertaining to play through once. It can be played in airplane mode. There are two special games.

You earn a gear for each level you complete; they don't change based on speed or number of moves. But they accumulate at the bottom of the main menu page and you can roll them around the screen by tilting your device.

10 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: LineUp! - Ad Free* 
Originally $0.99



I was put off immediately by the misspelled words in the first sentence of the product blurb, but the game seems to be implemented well enough. I found it okay, perhaps it gets more interesting at the more advanced levels. You swipe across colored blocks in a prescribed order, going for accuracy and speed. Not good for color blind people.

6 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Enjoying Pettson's Inventions so far, but I'm stuck on the pig wash. I can't get the weight to stick anywhere. I'll just keep trying.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Enjoying Pettson's Inventions so far, but I'm stuck on the pig wash. I can't get the weight to stick anywhere. I'll just keep trying.


 I don't have it on this device, Gertie, but I think it's not very far above where it needs to be.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't have it on this device, Gertie, but I think it's not very far above where it needs to be.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


Thanks, I got it. I've done them all except for the three bonus inventions. It went too quickly, but it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Enjoying Pettson's Inventions so far, but I'm stuck on the pig wash. I can't get the weight to stick anywhere. I'll just keep trying.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't have it on this device, Gertie, but I think it's not very far above where it needs to be.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


It's about mid height on the page, if you're talking about the old woman with the brush.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's about mid height on the page, if you're talking about the old woman with the brush.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


Yes, I did get it. Finished all the puzzles including the three bonus puzzles. Lots of gears and belts in two of those. It's kind of cute and I'll probably play it again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, I did get it. Finished all the puzzles including the three bonus puzzles. Lots of gears and belts in two of those. It's kind of cute and I'll probably play it again.


I liked it, too. It was refreshing to have a game one could actually complete!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Polyhedron Runner* 
Originally $0.99



This a unique arcade style game where you control a spinning polyhedron, trying to get it to "swallow" a fixed point. I actually liked it, but it's very challenging and has no instructions--read the reviews if you want to know how to play. I agree with the reviews that it could benefit from a speed control. And so, I have a KBAAD today...first one in a while. 5 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Ultimate Jewel.



This is a match-3 game, mostly pretty standard with a few unique wrinkles. It's attractive and plays well. Because it's permafree, it has a small ad at the bottom. 1065 of 1150 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Clobbr* 
Originally $0.99



This is a three star game. I played through several levels and decided I didn't care. Maybe it was because I hadn't had any coffee yet. You have to line up arrows to create a path for the ball to move through and you have to uncover at least one, max of three cheeses as the ball moves. It devolves to just trial and error at fairly quickly, and you only have 20 seconds no matter how difficult the level. Five reviews are four stars or higher, the other five are three star. No one star reviews yet. It's meh enough that I have a KBAAD* today.

5 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: StitchCounter.



I was browsing through various craft apps and found this one for the knitters, crocheters and maybe counted crossstitch and needlepointers? I don't do any of those, but I know we have members who do.

Stitch Counter
Track your progress with this flexible 1-touch counter.
Add multiple counters with custom colors and labels for those advanced projects.

15 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## cinisajoy

I picked up the stitch counter the other day.  I recommend it for the knitters and crocheters here.


----------



## Toby

Awesome! Thanks! I got it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monki Hide & Seek: English for Kids* 
Originally $2.99



This is a fun and educational app for very young kids. One review suggests ages 2-5.

From the product page:

Let your kids join this fun adventure and play the well-known "Hide and Seek" game in different colourful worlds. Watch out! the animals are so enthusiastic they will change hiding places every time you find one. And if you happen to get hungry while you're looking for them, you may pick some apples. Be careful to not step on the ants!

KEY FEATURES:
- Kid friendly (2+ years).
- 6 cute animals to play with.
- 3 different worlds: The park, the snowy forest and the Egyptian desert.
- 3 different versions of each world. Every time you finish a world it changes.
- 90+ audio tracks with educational vocabulary and sentences.
- Interactive map: Play with different elements, such as apples, pears, lakes, houses&#8230;
- Each map contains an easter egg (hidden surprise)!
- No third-party advertising.
- No In-app purchases. 6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Jane917

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So we have a bonus pick: StitchCounter.
> 
> I was browsing through various craft apps and found this one for the knitters, crocheters and maybe counted crossstitch and needlepointers? I don't do any of those, but I know we have members who do.
> 
> Stitch Counter
> Track your progress with this flexible 1-touch counter.
> Add multiple counters with custom colors and labels for those advanced projects.
> 
> 15 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> *KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


I picked up the stitch counter today and it is still FREE. I always use knitCompanion on my iPad mini to organize my patterns and keep track of where I am, but someday I might be somewhere with my Fire. At this point, knitCompanion is not built for Android.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jane917 said:


> I picked up the stitch counter today and it is still FREE. I always use knitCompanion on my iPad mini to organize my patterns and keep track of where I am, but someday I might be somewhere with my Fire. At this point, knitCompanion is not built for Android.


The alternate apps that I pick are always permafree as I have no power over Amazon.  I dig through trying to find the best permafree for the KBAADs.

Glad people are finding it useful!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Delicious - Emily's Taste of Fame* 
Originally $1.99



This is another time-management game in the style of Diner Dash. Customers come in, you have to serve them, collect the money and clean up the diner as fast as possible. Each level increases in complexity and number of customers you have to serve. Graphics are good, game play is good, it plays just fine on my 7" HDX and the reviews say it's playable offline. A good four to five star game. Five star for this type of game, four stars as a game overall as I'm kind of tired of these kinds of games--there's nothing unique about it. So, if you like these kinds of time management game, it's a very good version.

72 of 92 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mummy's Treasure Premium* 
Originally $1.99



OK, I really like this game so far. It's more of a logic puzzle than I thought it would be. You are given an array of blocks--gold pieces, mummy blocks, stone pieces and skeleton blocks so far. The goal is to remove everything except the gold pieces without losing any gold pieces or gems. Different types of blocks have different attributes. There is a tutorial. You get a par score to try to achieve or beat. And yes, you can beat par on some levels. (Well, OK, I've done it once. )

Note that timing of when you tap on blocks can make a difference in making par or not.

You get a par score to try to achieve. You can miss a gem or par and still earn a level. Winning a level unlocks the next. Levels are also timed. There are achievements, some of which are based on time, and there are also video hints for levels.

You can play this in airplane mode.

This is a five star game for me. 6 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pocket Rally* 
Originally $0.99



This is a racing game. I'm not into these, but the reviews are very mixed, distributed across the star range. Poor reviews mostly cite the steering

From the Product Page:

Pocket Rally is an attempt to combine the best of both old school rally racing games and Android device experiences. Stunning visual graphics, realistic yet fun to drive car physics, now available on Amazon.

81 of 179 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: TED.



This app allows you to browse the library of the popular Ted talks. Permafree.

From the product page:

TED's official Android app presents talks from some of the world's most fascinating people: education radicals, tech geniuses, medical mavericks, business gurus, and music legends. Find more than 1200 TEDTalk videos and audios (with more added each week) on the official TED app -- now for tablets and smartphones. This app is made possible with the generous support of Sony. 392 of 423 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Calculator Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is an attractive but flawed calculator. I wanted to like it. I do like it but it has an issue explained below.

I like the appearance of this calculator. In portrait mode, it is a basic four function calculator with a memory key. In landscape mode, it is a scientific calculator. You can choose between five skins, though one of them is a hideous (to me) bright pink skin.  The notebook paper skin is cute.

It follows the order of precedence with regards to additon and multiplication (all that I tested).

Some of the one star reviews indicate it displays poorly on a phone, but it was fine on my 7" Fire HDX. It correctly changes to scientific display when in landscape mode. Unlike as stated in some of the one star reviews, answers did not display in scientific notation (2.0 e3). Perhaps that is only on small phone displays.

However, one reviewer had an example of calculating using sine and cosine and getting inaccurate results. It appears to me that using the scientific functions such as sine, cosine or any of the others, the calculator does not clear the prior result when you enter a new calculation, so it multiplies the new calculation by the prior result. For example, if you enter 2x3= the result is 6. If you immediately enter sin 90= you'll see the 6 is still on the history bar (below the number display) and that sin(90)= immediately follows it. Since sin(90) is 1, the calculation is correct. But it should clear the prior calculation if the = key was pressed at the end of the calculation. Solve this by pressing the clear key between calculations, but you shouldn't have to do so. This needs to be addressed by the developer.

309 of 380 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Civiballs* 
Originally $0.99



This is apparently a cut-the-rope style game. From the product page:

Set off on a puzzle adventure through three of the most famous civilizations in history, the Roman, the Vikings and the Incans.

You play as a young scientist and his pet monkey, who are travelling back through time to rescue ancient artefacts [sic] (or in the monkey's case, steal ancient jewels.)

You'll have to cut chains or ropes to drop coloured balls into matching pots. It may sound easy, but the taxing physics puzzles involve bizarre objects like crossbows, catapults, fountains and volcanoes. It certainly makes for addictive gameplay. Watch out--things get tricky and you'll need to use your head, and some quick reactions to solve later levels - especially if you want those bonus diamonds!

Easy to pick up and play, with colorful visuals and classic puzzle gameplay, Civiballs is a brain teasing adventure not to be missed.

Many reviewers have issues with the permissions. If you like this kind of game, the reviewers recommend playing without WiFi connected.

2 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: Pic Collage.



This is a nice app for making collages of your pics. I wanted to make a collage to audition fabric choices for a quilt. It is very simple to use--you can choose layouts from one that looks like a pile of pics (and you can rearrange the pictures) to very structured choices. The choices you are given are based on the number of pics you have chosen. You can save your pics to your device, or you can post them to Facebook or Twitter or the app's site. You can pull pics from FB if you want to give it access, but you don't have to give access. Some of the one star reviews referenced permissions, so be sure to check those if you are concerned. Permafree.

324 of 365 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Seamonkey

Betsy, I love the image conjured up in my head of auditions for fabrics.  All these swatches  lined up thinking "pick ME!!"

Looks to be a potentially useful app, too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> Betsy, I love the image conjured up in my head of auditions for fabrics. All these swatches lined up thinking "pick ME!!"
> 
> Looks to be a potentially useful app, too.


LOL! I have a thread in Not Quite Kindle if you want to see how I used it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Perfectly Clear* 
Originally $2.99



This is a very popular, well regard photo fix app that you can use whether your device has a camera or not. But, if you have a camera, you can actually take pictures from the app and they will be fixed automatically. Or you can tweak them manually.

*Plus you get 100 Amazon coins for picking up the free app, so do it!* (Though I have 200 more coins than I had yesterday--wonder where the other 100 came from? Must have picked up another app that had the bonus.) 17 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

There are several photography apps free today with the 100 coins dealie.

"Get More Than 5 Apps Free Today" 100 coins for each download


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, thanks, Michelle!  There are even some I don't have already!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome  There's also a deal if you buy the Grand Theft Auto San Andreas game for $6.99 you get 2000 coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I wonder if you can use coins?  I'll trade 699 coins for 2000....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wonder if you can use coins? I'll trade 699 coins for 2000....
> 
> Betsy


To answer my own question, yes you can.



Note that promotional coins earned by buying the above or the photography or other apps have an expiration date of the end of the month one year after earning. So, coins earned today will expire May 31st of next year. Coins directly purchased do not expire. Promotional coins are used first when making a purchase, with oldest coins used first.

So anyway, I earned enough coins from the photography app downloads to be able to buy GTA San Andreas, and the 2000 coins were credited to my account within two or three minutes.

Also, note that if you pick up any apps that you don't think you'll use anytime soon, you can actually delete them from your library on the cloud, and you won't have to scroll through them in the cloud, but if you ever want them again, you'll be able to re-download them from the product page without buying them.

Also, if you've got an HDX, you can direct apps that you purchase to the cloud instead of to a device, if room on your devices are low.

Thanks again, Michelle!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

MichelleB675 said:


> There are several photography apps free today with the 100 coins dealie.
> 
> "Get More Than 5 Apps Free Today" 100 coins for each download


Cool I grabbed them all and sent to cloud only.


----------



## cinisajoy

Will get them all after the housework is done.  Not turning on a computer right now.


----------



## Seamonkey

I came to report on the coins for apps and learned of the 699 to get 2000 and direct to cloud..  thanks!


----------



## Suzsmarmie

Would not have even considered the app today until I saw the 2000 coin bonus...did the same as Betsy. Thanks so much all!!


----------



## Dragle

OK, I got this app, took a picture and used the tools to modify it, but I can't figure out how to save the changes and get back out of the editing mode.   I hit the Fix icon, but I can't tell if that applied my changes or not. 

The only thing that finally got me back out was to hit the camera icon at the top and it asked me if I wanted to save before it went to camera mode.  (This is why I don't get many apps, folks.  Back in my day, software had instructions, dagnabbit!)

EDIT: Oh, I found it... next to the camera, the thing that looks like a USB symbol saves and/or shares. 
EDIT #2:  Wow, the older I get, the bigger my nose gets.


----------



## Atunah

Can someone please tell me how I check if I got credit for the free apps and the 100 coins? I should have checked my coin balance first, I just have no clue what I started with. I bought coins a while back a package to save and now I don't know if I got credit. I cannot find anywhere in the account where it tells me an itemized way to see what coins are spend on and what got added as bonus. 
I want to make sure I got credit first before I go for the grand theft thingy. 

Help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Atunah,

As far as I can tell, there's no way to see coin history separate from your order history, and orders are shown on the summary page as the cash value spent, it isn't until you look at order details that you see the amount of coins first.

You can check your coin balance using your Fire and going to any app product page or by going to the appstore on your Fire, and it should be at the bottom of the screen (though the original Fire may be different--I'll go check).

I'd check, and if you have at least 700 coins, go for the $6.99 app, cause trading 699 coins for 2000 is a good deal.  Then you can check to see how many coins you have.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Yeah, I come out ahead either way. But I wish I had checked my balance before I got those free apps. I have no confirmation anywhere that they were added, the free coins that is. I tried to do some mental calculations checking when I bought the 2500 back in August and adding up what I bought, but its not adding up right. And I don't know what I had in the account at the time anyway. I am just going to get the GTA and leave it at that. Its a great deal. 


eta: how long does it take for the 2000 to show up? I hope they get there later. So far they aren't showing. I am in an inpatient mood today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It took me three to five minutes to get them.  I actually had the app store open and there's a little indicator in the lower right hand corner of your coin balance on the HDX, and as I was looking, it spun up to the 2000 coins being added.

Which Fire do you have, Atunah?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

I did this all on the computer. I have the 2012 HD. The 2000 just showed up, I was just impatient.  

Thanks for posting that. That will get me lots of time waster apps. I love the flip them burgers on my Fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I played those a LOT for awhile and got kind of burned out on them, but I still like them in short stints.  Glad the 2000 came through for you, Atunah!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I played those a LOT for awhile and got kind of burned out on them, but I still like them in short stints. Glad the 2000 came through for you, Atunah!
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, they are great for turning off my brain when I can't even concentrate on reading. I like those supermarket thingies too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Today's free app of the day is a re-run from Feb 16, 2013. Here's the review I posted then:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Last Fish* 
Originally $0.99



This is an attractive and addictive game with a simple concept that's hard to resist. Move your white fish around in a black and white world to accomplish tasks such as earn a health level by eating, catching circles, or stayin alive a certain length of time. You can earn up to three stars per level. There's also an arcade game where you stay alive as long as possible. I would give this at least four stars, possibly five as it seems pretty original in concept to me. 2 of 2 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

hmm.. I got that in Feb...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PDF Max - The PDF Expert for Android* 
Originally $7.99



This is a very, very good PDF reader. I think it just became my new favorite reader. One thing that some of you will really like--you can have the TTS read the PDF aloud. It works quite well. It will start reading at the top of the current page, or you can select a section that you want read.

Main negative for me is that you have to manually find the PDFs on your device. Not a major negative, as my PDFs are almost all in "Downloads" with a few in "Documents," so I can just leave the "All Files" at the Download directory.

When you open a file, you get the only instruction on use you'll get: an instruction to tap on the upper left hand corner or swipe left to right to see the navigation bar for the file you're viewing.

Lack of instruction is an issue. It's not hard to use, but there are some things one could use help with. There are three areas one can view, "Recent, Library and All Files.You can apparently import files from your device to the library. This, I guess, would be useful if you have multiple documents across various directories, you can have them all in one place. But you have to manually select the files, one by one (though you can work through a directory, selecting them individually but then importing en masse).

Integration with Dropbox is quite good, you can import from and upload to Dropbox. You can also share files via email (5MB max in size).

You can mark up files. You are prompted to back up the file first; if you do so, a new copy is created with the word "annotated" appended to the file name.

The other negative for me is navigation within the app is by using the Fire's "back" key.

This is a great app; the majority of the one star reviews have to do with the app not working on a particular device, the lack of instruction (which is a good point) or not being comparable to the iOS version of the app.

Lots to love about this app, despite the poor reviews. 9 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Inferno+* 
Originally $1.99



This is a shooter adventure.

From the product page:

Product Description
Welcome to Inferno+, the critically acclaimed twin-stick action-RPG title from Radiangames, creator of Slydris, Bombcats, and SideSwype. Inferno+ is an expanded and improved version of the award-winning Inferno on Xbox Live.

Blast your way through 40 atmospheric levels. Explore the gauntlet of stylish environments, destroy hordes of enemies, and upgrade your ship along the way. With 3 difficulty levels and New Game+, you'll be in for hours of enjoyment.

From Amazon reviewer Brent Butler:
In "Inferno+" you move a small ship around mazelike levels. Two circle controls guide your movement and facing. You destroy obstacles and enemies, move over power-ups, and occasionally find "shopping areas" where you can use points you've accumulated to buy upgrades to your ship. 9 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Glow Hockey 2 Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is an Air Hockey game, done in neon. It's not easy, even on Easy mode, but that might be because I'm not very good.  I disagree with one reviewer who said it's unplayable on a mobile device. For sure on a phone, but I don't think the problems I was having had to do with the 7" tablet. I'll have to try it again on my 10". Well reviewed and attractive. Playable in one or two player mode. 197 of 261 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Toca Pet Doctor* 
Originally $2.99



Based on the reviews, a good game for ages 2-4, although the game itself says 2-6. Reviewers think the older kids will play it once, like it well enough but not want to play again You cure cute pets.

From the product page:

The pets need your help! In Toca Pet Doctor our animal friends want your love, care and help. Meet 15 animals who are all craving your attention. Through innovative play you can help the dove, or clean up the pup! Oh no, did the angry worm accidentally twist itself into a knot?

Beautiful artwork and fun sounds designed for ages 2-6 guides your kids through different activities, empowering them to take care of and feel for the animals. 16 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: FlipPix Art - Sports* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of a series of Minesweeper style logic games that reveals a picture underneath. I've played these before and liked them. Generally well reviewed.

16 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXS. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: ABC 123 Fun* 
Originally $0.99



This is an interactive flash card app to teach alphabet and numbers to your toddler. Well reviewed! It looks cute enough that I'm tempted even though I don't have a toddler.  25 of 32 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sparkle 2 Evo* 
Originally $2.99



This is an unique game where you try to grow your organism by consuming micro-elements, as they are called in the game. It's quite beautiful, and has some very good reviews. I wasn't quite as enthralled with is as some others, but it's worth trying out and seeing if it's your cup of tea. 8 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Space Match Deluxe* 
Originally $2.00



This is a match-3 game in the style of Bejeweled. Overall reviews are not great, though. It's probably worth trying out as the FAOTD, some reviewers liked it more than others, but it had no five-star reviews and only 2 four-star reviews. And so we have a KBAAD*.

2 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Chimani National Parks.



This app contains an overview of the national park system. You can view parks by category--historical park, parks, monuments, battlefields, memorials, historical site, parkway, recreation, preserve, seashore, lakeshore, river, scenic trail or miscellaneous. Clicking through to a specific location gives a rather complete history of the location. You can click within a location to see the location on a map and then go back easily to the description. By clicking on the star at the top of a location, you can add it to a wishlist, or, if you've already visited it, the year you visited it, which adds a little passport-style stamp to the page with the year you visited it. You can link to FB or Twitter, though there's no big push to do so. You can share locations by FB or Twitter or email.

The only thing I don't like about the apps is there's no way to jump directly back to the initial menu--you have to keep hitting "back." A minor nitpic.

You can work between the map showing locations and the descriptions of those locations.

In addition, there are many Chimani app guides for specific national parks. They are chock-full of information, with downloadable maps, information about hiking, safety, parking, restrooms, trails, photos, camping, tide charts and much, much more. You can search the information for a specific item (In the Acadia NP, Maine app, I searched for "Jordan" to find the Jordan Pond House, a favorite). To my delight, birding was also one of the possible menu choices.

There are a ton of these, you can find the full list here, but they include:
Rocky Mountains
Yellowstone
Bryce Canyon
Great Smoky Mountains
Olympic National Park
Grand Canyon
Yosemite
and more....

I'm going to basically be adding all of these to my cloud for future trips.

21 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBoards Alternate App of the Day--one of Amazon's perma-free apps, chosen to highlight as an alterantive to the FAOTD.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Anka* 
Originally $2.99



I think this game is probably better than the reviews indicate. One one star review is nonsensical by reviewer Superman75, all of whose reviews are nonsensical. Others cite the short length of the game and the price in downgrading the star review. The game itself, while it lasts, seems okay based on the reviews.

From the product page:

Anka lives a peaceful life with his parents but one day his mother doesn't come back from town after running some errands. Soon afterwards his father disappears too. Bravely, the resourceful Anka sets off to find them by himself. Unveil a charming point and click Adventure game as you tackle perplexing puzzles and challenges ranging from logic brainteasers to games of skill. Help young Anka find his family! 2 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

It looked cute so I got it. Pretty easy until you have to find 40 eggs. Of course, I found 39. I think I'll go clean my glasses before I go back to it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, maybe I'll have to try it. 

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, maybe I'll have to try it.
> 
> Betsy


The hint button tells me it's outside in plain sight. Hah!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Graphing Calculator by Mathlab (PRO)* 
Originally $5.99



Here's a very full featured calculator. Not the most attractive calculator I've ever looked at but it's got a ton of functions.

From the product page:
Graphing calculator with algebra. Essential tool for school and college. Replaces bulky and expensive handheld graphing calculators.

Multiple functions on a graph, polar graphs, graphing of implicit functions, values and slopes, roots, extremes, intersections. Algebra: polynomials, polynomial equation solving, matrices, fractions, derivatives, complex numbers and more. Shows results as you type. Use menu to switch between modes. 42 of 48 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Travel The World* 
Originally $1.99



This is a hidden object game. It's okay. I'd give it 3 stars. There are some permission concerns expressed in the one-star reviews, so check those out. I guess my main issue is the way the hidden objects are displayed--they are just kind of slapped on a background picture. 23 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Learn Muscles: Anatomy* 
Originally $2.99



This is a useful tool for anyone wanting to study anatomy. It has quizes and videos in addition to pictures and charts. Note: I took one of the quizzes without any prior study and surprisingly, got 3 of 10 correct. (Surprised that I got that many!) I laughed out loud to get a score of "Pea Brain." If you don't like being abused by your apps, this may not be the app for you. 










28 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Grabbed today's and the national park one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Buttons and Scissors (Pro)* 
Originally $1.99



This has been the FAOTD before, and is a really fun game! Use logic to make your moves to clear the "board."

From the product page:

Cut off the sewing buttons in the logic game Buttons and Scissors! To cut off the buttons, select two or more buttons of the same color. You can select buttons only on the same horizontal, vertical or diagonal line. Cut off all the buttons from the scrap of denim to complete the level. Try to complete each level in the shortest time possible to get a better score.

Because this was a prior FAOTD, and you may already have it, I'm suggesting another game by the same developer, permafree, as a KBAAD. 885 of 926 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Color Oil.



This is another game by the same developer, on permafree. There is also a pro version without ads. In this one, you try to turn all the blobs on the board the same color within a set number of moves. 36 of 39 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy, Color Oil Pro seems to have been a Freebie on Feb. 5th..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm...  I was on vacation and must have missed it!  All good apps today!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Hmmm...  Betsy was on vacation and I must have missed it ~


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: MechCom - 3D RTS* 
Originally $1.00



This is a "real-time strategy" game. You have to manage your resources as you build your colony. I haven't played it yet. It has very mixed reviews. Also, there is a screen orientation issue that may or may not have been solved--I'd suggest locking the screen if you have this problem.

From the product page:

It is the year 2100 and Earth is rapidly running out of resources. In response to the resource crisis, the two most powerful corporations, BIOSPHERE and APEX, set off to lead a space expedition. To their amazement they discovered extensive resources on a strange planet far off of even the largest star maps. It contained precious exotic minerals whose energy levels were off the chart. This was earths answer. BIOSPHERE immediately started mining in anticipation of the prosperity and promise that the minerals could have for Earth. However, APEX saw the minerals as a highly lucrative business opportunity and promptly declared ownership of the planet and its vast resources. They ruthlessly engaged BIOSPHERE's forces intent on wiping them out. Only one corporation will make it back to Earth alive. The answer is up to you!

Gameplay primarily consists of building individual units and structures on build pads. You build a refinery to harvest minerals and convert them to money. You then use the money to build a broad assortment of unit components, upgrades and an assortment of structures such as an Armory to unlock multiple component upgrades (also costing money) and a turret for example. Once you create your army, you can converge on the map to take control of Beacons where you can deploy more units. Capturing and keeping Beacons is vital in making your way across the map. Engage and eliminate all opponent units and structures to be declared the victor.

Because of the mixed reviews, I have a permafree game that I really like as a KBAAD.* 16 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: 2048 Deluxe.



I was browsing apps for my new iPad Air and found this and I absolutely love it. I was glad to find it permafree in the Amazon Appstore.

It's a simple premise. Pair tiles with the same number to combine them. Two fours next to each other--swipe and create an eight. The idea is to keep combining tiles until your get the mystical 2048 tile (which I haven't yet). But your high score is tracked so you can keep trying to get higher and higher scores. One of the reviews says keep the largest number in the corner.

283 of 320 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rock Bandits - Adventure Time* 
Originally $1.99



This is a side-scroller platform game apparently based on a Cartoon Network show. You move the character along catching items along the way. Not terribly difficult, and probably appealing to fans of the show. Everything worked the way it should. Not sure why cartoon characters have to be so unattractive these days.  5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

My grandkids LOVE Adventure Time, so I snagged this one.


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So we have a bonus pick: 2048 Deluxe.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> *KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


This is addictive!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> This is addictive!


Isn't it? I love it!



Meemo said:


> My grandkids LOVE Adventure Time, so I snagged this one.


Great!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Stellarium Mobile Sky Map* 
Originally $2.58



This is an attractive sky map that will show you the sky at your current time of day (which is daylight right now, here). You can fast forward to night time by tapping on the time shown in the lower left hand corner. (If you don't see the time, tap somewhere on the lower part of the screen. Tapping repeatedly on the fast forward button will change the speed at which it advances. You can return to the current time by tapping on the downward pointing button.

To return to the home screen, tap somewhere outside of the time controls. Tap on the gear to see various settings. Press and hold on an icon to see what it does, or just tap on them to experiment. You can turn on star, constellation and planet names, and also lines or art to show the constellations.

This app does not automatically orient itself depending on which way you face, you'll have to manually move it if you're going to look at the night sky.

It's hampered by a lack of tutorial within the app, unfortunately. For more information on using the app, you may want to go to the app's Wiki:www.stellarium.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page.

There's also a downloadable user's guide:
http://downloads.sourceforge.net/stellarium/stellarium_user_guide-0.10.2-1.pdf

You can access the settings in the app by touching the gear in the lower right hand corner and then tapping on the wrench with star on the left side.

One of the first things you'll want to do is set your location in the settings. I used the GPS option and it quickly found my location. 118 of 153 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: APPoint Pro* 
Originally $1.98



This is actually a cool little app that creates a "quick swap" bar for your apps that users who hate the Carousel may appreciate. I think it is better than the rating average would indicate, though it could be improved.

It creates a little transparent dot that appears on all screens as you are using your apps. Once you set it up with the apps you want sorted onto the four possible tabs, you tap on the dot and then can tap on one of the groups and the app you want. Apps most used would be on the "favorites" tab.

Tapping on the dot brings up a band with four tabs to which you can add apps from your device. The tabs are distinguished by a star, presumably for favorites, a game console for games, a gear for perhaps utilities, and a settings tab which comes preloaded with icons that allow you to turn off bluetooth and wifi and access the settings menu at a tap. Selecting apps (by tapping on the plus sign in the upper right hand corner of the bar with the desired tab selected) adds a small icon. You can go to the app settings and select either small icon or large icon.

You can change the size and transparency of the dot to make it as unobtrusive as possible. You can also move it out of the way of items on your current screen by pressing and dragging.

I'm going to leave this on my device and see how much I use it. Yes, you can go the home screen, but this is a bit quicker being able to access within the app, and it doesn't rely on an app being recently used as the Carousel or swiping on the bottom/right menu bar within an app do.

I give this app, so far 3.5 stars. Maybe four. It's not the most attractive app--that could use some work.

Some of the reviewers are disturbed by adware in the app, others aren't. Read the reviews (there aren't that many) and see what you think. I think it's okay.

5 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Hrm. I almost grabbed this (I for one find the carousel to be worthless. I like the app draw or whatever its called. The thing you swiped up to get to on the home screen, just wish when an app was updated it would not add itself to it.) but I think I will pass due to the adware concerns.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And see, I love the Carousel.   I find navigating on my Fire much easier than on my Android phone.  The apps I use most often are right there on the Carousel.  I use the lower part of the Home screen for the rest of the apps that I use relatively frequently, and have created home groupings.  Different strokes! 

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And see, I love the Carousel.  I find navigating on my Fire much easier than on my Android phone. The apps I use most often are right there on the Carousel. I use the lower part of the Home screen for the rest of the apps that I use relatively frequently, and have created home groupings. Different strokes!
> 
> Betsy


I would like carousel if I could control what went on it. If it was "most used" instead of "last used" that would also help some. 

What are "home groupings" ?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> I would like carousel if I could control what went on it. If it was "most used" instead of "last used" that would also help some.
> 
> What are "home groupings" ?


Well, I kind of made that term up 'cause I couldn't think of what else to call them when I was typing the post.  They're collections that are visible on the home screen. You can set up collections for your apps. If you do it from the Apps tab, once you've set up a collection, you can press and hold on the collection and choose to have the collection appear on the home screen. (To create a collection in Apps, go to the Apps tab, tap on the menu bar and tap on Collections. Click on the plus sign in the upper right hand corner and you'll get a pop up to name the collection and add apps to it.)

Or, if you press and hold on an app on the home screen, and drag it onto another app, you'll create a collection on the home page with a name like Apps 1. To change the name to something meaningful after the collection is created, tap on the collection and then tap on the blue collection name to edit it. You can add additional apps to the collection from the home page by pressing and dragging it onto the desired collection. Note that the destination, either another app or a collection, will try to squirt out. Approaching from the left seems to work better for me. You'll know you have the target when it gets an orange border.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm with Betsy on the carousel, but I agree it would be good if we had some further control over whether an icon ended up there.  For example, I get the Washington Post every day.  It's not delievered to either of my Fires, but to my Paperwhite. And yet . . . . .the icon shows up there on the carousel.  I, for one, would opt that it NOT show up there since I'm not going to read it there.  Or, if I decide I want to for some reason, I know how to find it and download it.

I have noticed that new apps don't automatically show up there -- only if sent to that device or recently updated.  I'd be happy if periodicals worked the same way.  I don't mind the books showing up, though . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Options would be good.  I like having things on the carousel that come to my account, but there should be more control.  I'd turn off having apps that have been updated there, for example.  [email protected] 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: GetWater!* 
Originally $1.99



This is an endless runner style game. Reviews are uniformly positive; reviewers do indicate that it is a big download; if you have an HDX and it's kind of full, you may want to send it to the cloud, like I did. From the product page:

"This is a really fun, simple yet addicting endless runner app with a message (...) I would highly recommend downloading it today!" - The iMum

Have fun helping Maya and charity: water bring clean water to developing countries through playing this story-driven endless runner!

THE STORY OF MAYA
*Travel with a girl named Maya on her quest for clean water!
*Outwit mischievous monkeys, dodge flying turtles, and battle pesky peacocks!
*Maya loves going to school, but she keeps getting pulled out of class to collect clean water because the water pump is always broken!

Play to support charity: water, a non-profit organization dedicated to bringing clean water to developing nations!

6 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Gelato Mania* 
Originally $1.99



Note: *This game is NOT compatible with the 8.9" HDX*. This is the first time that I can recall that Amazon has selected something as the FAOTD that doesn't work on all devices. Check the compatibility list that can be found in the box under the buy button on the product page.

This is a well reviewed logic puzzle, possibly aimed at a younger crowd. One review compared it to Cut the Rope.

From the product page:

Are you an ice cream nut? Then watch yourself not to drool, as we present you the perfect ice cream deco puzzle that will drive you nuts. This is the whole new type of puzzle game with darling designs and challenging stages. Bring up your creativity while simply decorating gelato with devilishly sweet-looking toppings. 9 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my 7" Fire HDX but not my 8.9" HDX, as described above. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

That's strange. My 8.9 HDX showed up in the list to send the app to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Toby said:


> That's strange. My 8.9 HDX showed up in the list to send the app to.


Thanks for posting this, Toby. It looks like they've changed the compatibility; it's now available for my HDX8.9. It definitely was listed as not compatible earlier; the first thing I noticed is that I couldn't choose my HDX8.9 from the dropdown menu to send to; and then when I checked the compatible devices, my HDX8.9 had the red x next to it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Triple A* 
Originally $1.99



This is a kind of meditative app, I guess. Particles are generated on the screen in different colors and you can control their appearance and direction by placing up to five fingers on the screen. There are two songs that play in the background; the first one is instrumental, the second one has the single lyric "it seems like it's been awhile, but I never met you before" over and over again. When that song ends, the first one plays again, on and on. Several reviews called the second song "creepy."

It's okay if you like these kinds of apps. I found it okay for a little while, but don't think it has any replay value for me. 25 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Andro12C financial calculator* 
Originally $5.70



This is an app version of an HP-12C Financial Calculator. It's very specific--so if you're looking for a general calculator, this isn't it. No instructions, do a search for HP-12C user's guide. Great reviews if you're looking for a financial calculator. The one bad review is a joke. 8 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I only see my HDX on the list, not my original Fire or my HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Seamonkey said:


> I only see my HDX on the list, not my original Fire or my HD.


Yeah . . . my two HDX Fires were in the drop down, but when I clicked for compatible devices it included my phone too. I bet if you send it to the cloud and then go find it on your HD you'll be able to get it that way -- it just can't be sent directly for some reason.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seamonkey said:


> I only see my HDX on the list, not my original Fire or my HD.


Hmmm....my brother's original Fire is on the list as compatible. But I don't have an HD. But it shows as working for all the devices on my account. I do wish they would just show the Fires it's compatible with, not just the devices on your account

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah . . . my two HDX Fires were in the drop down, but when I clicked for compatible devices it included my phone too. I bet if you send it to the cloud and then go find it on your HD you'll be able to get it that way -- it just can't be sent directly for some reason.


Since you have an HDX, you at least have one device it will work with...not sure why the Fire isn't on the list. Do you have the 2nd gen or original Fire?

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Not going to get it, buy FYI I see both my original Fire and Fire HD8.9 on the list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Since you have an HDX, you at least have one device it will work with...not sure why the Fire isn't on the list. Do you have the 2nd gen or original Fire?
> 
> Betsy


Well, the only Fires I currently have are both HDX. But my old 8.9 HD still shows when I click for compatible devices -- yeah, I've deregistered it as a kindle -- guess I need to get it off the 'registered devices for Apps' list some how.

My phone also shows when I click for compatible devices. When I go to my phone and go to the app store, I can select 'my apps'. After doing a sync, this calculator is shown in the cloud and I can download it. But the phone wasn't shown in the drop down for direct sending.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, the only Fires I currently have are both HDX. But my old 8.9 HD still shows when I click for compatible devices -- yeah, I've deregistered it as a kindle -- guess I need to get it off the 'registered devices for Apps' list some how.
> 
> My phone also shows when I click for compatible devices. When I go to my phone and go to the app store, I can select 'my apps'. After doing a sync, this calculator is shown in the cloud and I can download it. But the phone wasn't shown in the drop down for direct sending.


If the "Sendto list" is what Seamonkey is talking about, I misunderstood. Yeah, only the HDXs have "Send to" capability.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If the "Sendto list" is what Seamonkey is talking about, I misunderstood. Yeah, only the HDXs have "Send to" capability.
> 
> Betsy


Maybe I am confused but I have never owned a HDX and the send to works fine with my newer HD, but not my older one. My older one is running free time unlimited so I assumed that was why?


----------



## cinisajoy

Did not need it but picked it up anyway.  It installed and works on the original fire.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Maybe I am confused but I have never owned a HDX and the send to works fine with my newer HD, but not my older one. My older one is running free time unlimited so I assumed that was why?


I didn't realize the newer HDs could do it; I guess you have to be running OS 3.x; the older HDs, I think are on the old OS? I'll have to look at the OS listing in the other thread.

EDIT: Yes, instead of being an HDX thing, it must be an OS 3.x thing, and the original HD isn't running that OS:

Here are the current firmware versions for each model of Fire.

HDX 8.9: 14.3.2.3.2
HDX 7: 13.3.2.3.2
HD 2ndG: 11.3.2.2
HD 8.9: 8.4.8
HD 1stG: 7.4.8
Fire 2G: 10.4.8
Fire 1stG: 6.3.2

If your Fire firmware isn't up to date, you can go to this link to download the latest version and manually install it--just follow the directions for your model.

Betsy

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Ah that makes sense. I can get around it since that Kindle is running Free Time Unlimited, I can pick "add to free time" and it does exactly the same thing as "send to." That is why I assumed it was Free Time that was blocking send to, and did not think much of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sudoku by Nikoli Easy 01* 
Originally $0.99

​
This is an extremely poorly reviewed Sudoku game. Mainly because there are only 20 puzzles. And so we have a KBAAD*.

1 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

There are a lot of well-reviewed, permafree Sudoku games available that are much better rated than the Free App of the Day version. Find a list here.

This is one of them: 

I found this to be an attractive, well-designed app, and one that I didn't have before!

221 of 264 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Note Board (Ads Free)* 
Originally $0.99



This is an app that apparently is a portal to a website that allows you to make public "bulletin boards." The permissions, the requirement for Internet access and registration with the website and the lack of a privacy policy are just a few of the things early reviewers point out. I'd give this one a pass. 1 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Pinterest.



If you want a social bulletin board, of course the main one is Pinterest. Most people probably are both aware of Pinterest and already have the app, but thought I'd post it just in case. 8624 of 9599 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pirates! Showdown* 
Originally $2.99



This is kind of a variation on a tower defense game--you have an island you are protecting and the goal is to use your ships to take neutral or enemy islands and ultimately the enemy stronghold. Strategy involves upgrading your islands and determine when and where to launch ships. Everything elapses in real time, it can get very exciting. Good graphics, fun game. 86 of 94 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ravels - Presidents* 
Originally $1.99



This is a letter unscramble game about Presidential quotes. Not the most exciting game ever, according to reviews, but nothing really wrong with it either. 6 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Geometry Dash Lite.



This permafree game is a platform game where you have a little square that you have to direct over various geometric shapes by tapping and/or holding on the screen. Not as easy as it seems, at least not for me! Cute game. There is a paid version, too, for $1.99

871 of 888 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Professions Puzzles for Kids and Toddlers - PUZZINGO Professions* 
Originally $1.99



This is an educational but apparently fun game for young kids.

From the product page:

Does your kid enjoy puzzles? How about role-playing doctor, farmer, fireman, builder, or dancer? Then PUZZINGO Professions Puzzles is for you!

There are 7 interactive puzzles in this app. The puzzles explore different professions - teacher, doctor, fireman, dancer, builder, scientist, and more! After your child completes the puzzles, he will be rewarded to fun role-playing mini-games.

Like all PUZZINGO Puzzles, PUZZINGO Professions Puzzles are full of interactivity, animations, and sounds for many repeat plays. Besides being entertained, your kid will build vocabulary, memory, and cognitive skills while playing. This tactile game also appeals to young kids and children with special needs. It helps kids develop spatial recognition, matching, tactile, and fine-motor skills. As for you parents, this game is designed to be playable by you and your child together, so you can participate and bond with your child.

Also, like all PUZZINGO Puzzles, when your child finishes a puzzle, he will be rewarded to a variety of engaging role-playing "mini-games" where the child gets to be the doctor, the dancer, or someone else! Visual and audio cues throughout the app are specially designed to make the game accessible by young and special needs children. 4 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Trionix* 
Originally $1.99



This is a well reviewed (by at least a couple long time Amazon reviewers) game. It's kind of like Reversit/Othello according to reviewers. It reminds me of Chinese checkers.  Beautifully done, simple gameplay. Can be played against a computer or up to three other players. 5 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Orrery* 
Originally $1.91



This is a beautiful and unique app. It is a digital version of an orrery, "a mechanical device that illustrates the relative positions and motions of the planets and moons in the Solar System." As the app will tell you. 

You can change the orientation of the orrery by dragging with your finger. Pinching or spreading zooms out and in. Doubletapping on an object zooms in on it. Double tapping again brings up info from Wikipedia about the object. There is a sliding bar at the bottom of the screen that spins the galaxy and the objects in it faster or slower depending on where you slide it. It's somewhat disconcerting to see the earth spinning wildly at faster speeds. You can set it to see the relative position of the planets on a past date--the system does not rotate in this mode.

Warning for old folk like me for whom Pluto will always be a planet--it's not included in this.

I loved this app, though I don't suppose I'll do much with it. Think of it as a kind of interactive reference book. 14 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Daredevil Rider Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a motorcycle racing game. Reviews are guarded--and there is some concern about permissions. There are no five star reviews and five four star reviews. One frequent app reviewer says it's way too difficult and the controls are sluggish. It's also apparently very huge.

5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Cozi Family Organizer.



This is a nice group organizer. Everyone in your family or other group can log into this and post their schedules.

Also, if you follow Flylady's house routines, there's a calendar you can link to with those tasks. I may have posted this before as a KBAAD* but it's been awhile!

711 of 969 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## 68564

Does  an Amazon algorithm just randomly pick these with little to no oversight?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Does an Amazon algorithm just randomly pick these with little to no oversight?


LOL, I have no idea how they're picked. Sometimes it doesn't seem like they do much quality control.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, I have no idea how they're picked. Sometimes it doesn't seem like they do much quality control.
> 
> Betsy


I'm going to guess that the developer pays to get listed in the hopes one day of free will make them more visible. Probably works, too, if it's a good app.

There have been several times where the early reviews come in and are roundly panning it -- especially if there are reports of device crashes -- and Amazon switches it for a different one.


----------



## Seamonkey

And sometimes the app seems to fit the theme for a holiday.. although I remember some weren't thrilled with the little Christmas Vampire one Christmas (or maybe it was another holiday other than Christmas).

So, some days, there seems to be some measure of thought given.. others.. not so much.


----------



## cinisajoy

Agreeing with Seamonkey.  Somedays are great, other days what are they thinking.
Already had the KBAAD.  Let me look up the date.  August 30, 2012.  But I don't think it was a kbaad.  I think I was looking for a good organizer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Preschool Puzzles Games with Animated Animals, Vehicles, Ice Creams, Xylophone and Flowers: Fun Learning Activity Adventure for Girls and Boys - Learning Toy for Kids Explorers (Baby, Toddler and Preschool) - by Abby Monkey® 1 educational edition* 
Originally $1.99



This is a puzzle game aimed at preschoolers Very well reviewed. Some one star reviews indicate problems on some devices; one reviewer suggests playing it with the music turned off in case it's a RAM issue.

It does win the award for longest name. 

From the product page:

Young learners compose puzzles featuring wonderfully hand-drawn animal, plant, and vehicles themes, and are always rewarded with animation or little interactive game once the puzzles are finished.

The application was developed by an award-winning education studio, 22learn, the creator of the best-selling Abby Basic Skills app, in cooperation with educational experts to ensure the application is as suitable for this very special age category as possible.

Its child friendly interface is very simple and includes no complicated menus. Simply slide the button to the right to move forward or slide it to the left to move back!

Once you first slide the button, numerous fun little activities will present themselves to you. 95 of 112 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Amazing Alex Premium* 
Originally $0.99



This a physics puzzler from the makers of Angry Birds. It's apparently reminiscent of a game called The Incredible Machine. You use tools that are presented to you to direct balls, balloons and other objects to collect stars, with a goal of the maximum three stars per level. The first several levels pretty much direct you on which tools to use where, as a tutorial, and then you're on your own. So far, you're only given as many pieces as you need, so that makes it simpler, although you still have to get them placed exactly right. You can rotate pieces as well as move them around.

I'd give it a solid four stars. It's a little repetitious in the lower levels.

Some reviewers complain about it not working on Fires; the compatibility list shows it does work on the original Fire. Some reviewers complain about in-app purchases and links to social media. I didn't find it invasive. 31 of 52 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Grabbed it and sent to my sons Fire (2nd gen... we are on third right?). By screen shots it looks like a remake of The Incredible Machine for sure. Good. I like him having games which require  little thought. As opposed to point and shoot all the time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fruit Drops Part II - Match Three Puzzle* 
Originally $0.99



This is a match three game. Based on the reviews, some are better than others. It played well enough on my Fire. I like that there are goals that must be met and then challenges within the same game that give you bonus points if you meet them. There are three levels that you can play at, Easy (untimed), Medium and Hard. Graphics are okay. Game play is good. If you like Match 3 type games, this is a good addition.

181 of 212 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Fruit Drops 2 is pretty good.  If you have the other match 3 games by the same developer, they are very similar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mount Olympus* 
Originally $1.99



This is a nice point-and-click adventure game with a hint system and the ability to skip puzzles. I enjoyed my brief test of it. My only complaint was that it was a bit large. One review says 180 MB on the device; I had trouble downloading it to my most used device and had to switch.

There are three one-star reviews. One of them is by someone who ALWAYS gives one star reviews with some bogus story; one says the game is disappointing and one couldn't install the game, which could be a space issue. I think this is a good game--between three and four stars based on the little bit I've done. 20 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fingerpaint Magic Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is an attractive app where you paint with strokes across the screen and the paint flows out in streams. You don't have much more control than that. The colors used are based on the color palette you choose under "Colors."

You can pick different brush effects under "Brush."

I haven't quite made up my mind about this. I think I could come up with some color play exercises that would be turned into quilts. It's not exactly fingerpaint...though you paint with your finger.

My favorite is the option you get if you tap on mirror that lets you create kaleidoscope-like images--tap on "Mirror" until you get four white squares.

You can save images you make to your gallery and import them for use in another art app or to create psychedelic backgrounds for photo cutouts. 21 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Clash of Puppets* 
Originally $2.99



This is an intriguing combination of a platform game and a point and click adventure. You control your little puppet by dragging in front of him with your left hand and making him jump or hit things with your right hand. I didn't see a way to switch settings and there isn't really a tutorial. The graphics and game play are quite good.

5 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Virtual Pet Dragon* 
Originally $0.99



This is a virtual pet game with a dragon that is generally not very well received. Boring was a common complaint. And so, we have another virtual pet game as a KBAAD.

Most of these virtual pet games (or all of the ones I've played) have opportunities to buy upgrades. I don't consider that a reason not to have the game as long as there's a way to earn more "stuff" just by waiting for recharges. I do recommend using Amazon's built in features on the Fire to prevent unwanted purchases. 9 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Bird Land - Pet Game.



This is a cute virtual pet game where you raise cartoon-like birds. There's a tutorial and goals and things that guide you in what you need to do. 2548 of 3012 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Give My Ball Back* 
Originally $0.99



The review average on this game isn't very high; there are a lot of concerns about privacy. Game play seems to be okay as far as it goes. From the product page:

Rack your brains and try to get back the ball someone stole from you through funny, colorful and frenzied levels. Tobias is a curious kid. While he is peacefully playing in his room, his favorite ball mysteriously disappears in his wardrobe. He rushes to get it back and is hurled into Moco's world, the mischievous shadow who took his toy. «Give my ball back!» Fight for the ball by alternately embodying Tobias and Moco through more than 40 levels which will severely test your logic. Dodge the traps cleverly set by the other one by successively activating objects, toys and animals to ultimately recover your ball without getting caught. And make sure you don't forget to look for the stars hidden in each scene to unlock bonus levels. 2 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Sworkit - Circuit Training Workouts.



NOTE: This is showing as not compatible with the original Fire, sorry!

This is an app that lets you do "circuit" style training at home. From the product page:

Sworkit provides randomized circuit training workouts to keep you motivated to exercise and stay fit. You can choose your workout length and target different areas to create the perfect workout anywhere, anytime. No weights or extra equipment required.

Targeted workouts for Upper Body, Lower Body, Core Strength, Back Strength, Stretching Only, and Yoga.

Create your own Custom Workouts using any exercises in our library for a fully personalized experience. Great for focused workouts, injury recovery, and new challenges.

Sworkit Pro includes audible announcement of exercises, saving multiple custom workouts,customization settings, and bonus workouts like Boot Camp, 7-Minute Workout, Bring the Pain. 40 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps, except as noted, are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Spider Solitaire Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is an animated version of Spider solitaire. Animations include the cards themselves, occasionally. I wouldn't recommend it on a phone, but it was readable on my 7" HDX. Game play is good. It's only one kind of solitaire--Spider solitaire, but a nice version of that one that keeps score based on the number of moves and speed. There are cute animations when you win.

Some of the reviews talk about not closing properly; I didn't experience that. 124 of 144 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: I Spy with Lola* 
Originally $1.99



This is a game for young kids--the reviewers mention ages 3-5.

From the product page:
Join Lola Panda(TM) as she travels around the world in her first I Spy adventure app! Visit Lola's friends in different countries to help her find hundreds of hidden objects along the way. I Spy With Lola, the 6th Lola Panda(TM) app, will provide an educational challenge for kids of all ages!

I Spy with Lola is a Word Puzzle game where the player's task is to find objects on the screen, based on hints that vary between the levels. This game also lets the player get familiar with the World Map and some details of local cultures around the World.

***** Editor's Choice Award 2013 - Children's Technology Review 
***** Best Apps award finalist 2013 - Best App Ever Awards

Start your journey in Hawaii, collecting souvenirs and coins from each completed task and use those to unlock additional exotic locations. At the easy level young children can practice object identification and word association. As they advance, challenge them to find objects associated with letters helping to unlock new locations. Find a fan in Japan, or maybe even a lizard in Egypt! Each locale is beautifully animated with ample visual and spoken instruction and a unique catchy soundtrack. 4 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: MacGyver Deadly Descent* 
Originally $2.99



This app is a MacGuyver style game. People feel it is kind of okay as a game, but there are a lot of complaints across the board about privacy issues, the laser light strobe effects, a tilted playing field and puzzles that are too easy. Based on the reviews alone, I'd give this one a pass...

4 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

But all is not lost! Amazon is running a great deal right now--31 paid apps for free. Link below.

So we have a bonus pick (31 of them, actually!) Here's one: Sonic The Hedgehog 2.



99 of 240 reviews are four stars and above.

Today, Amazon has 31 paid apps for free. Many of them are prior FAOTDs, so if you missed them before, here's your chance!

They include The Room Two, Sonic the Hedgehog 2 (above), Informant 3 (one of my favorite contact/calendar apps), Ravensword: Shadowlands, Wedding Dash Deluxe, Big Fish's Enigmatis: The Ghosts of Maple Creek, Accuweather Platinum and Ex Money Manger.

NOTE: Not all apps are available for all devices.

The complete list can be found here.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Picked up several of the apps.


----------



## SheilaJ

Thanks for the heads up on the freebies Betsy.  I grabbed quite a few including the Dr. Panda one.  My grandson loves those games.


----------



## Dragle

I read on NBCNews that Amazon is offering *31 apps for free today *(and possibly through tomorrow-Saturday), a move related to their new phone, but can be taken advantage of by anyone, including both Fire and non-Fire Android devices.

Edit to add: Dangit, I don't know how I miss so many posts--should have realized Betsy would have already posted about this, but I SWEAR I looked to see if anyone had mentioned it before I posted. I think the problem is with the little "New" icon. That's what I always click to take me to where I left off last, but it seems I still miss a lot of posts somehow... maybe a browser cache problem or something.


----------



## BTackitt

they changed the app of the day from the McGyver one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> they changed the app of the day from the McGyver one


I'm not surprised given the reviews the MacGuyver one was getting.

That's one of the 31 other free apps.  I downloaded it this morning. Wonder if they added another to the 31?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> I read on NBCNews that Amazon is offering *31 apps for free today *(and possibly through tomorrow-Saturday), a move related to their new phone, but can be taken advantage of by anyone, including both Fire and non-Fire Android devices.
> 
> Edit to add: Dangit, I don't know how I miss so many posts--should have realized Betsy would have already posted about this, but I SWEAR I looked to see if anyone had mentioned it before I posted. I think the problem is with the little "New" icon. That's what I always click to take me to where I left off last, but it seems I still miss a lot of posts somehow... maybe a browser cache problem or something.




Note that these apps still seem to be free today; in fact one of them (Wedding Dash Deluxe) is today's Daily Deal. And one of them was yesterday's replacement Daily Deal, as already noted. Which is actually kind of annoying. Hope they don't cycle through the other 29 in the coming days.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wedding Dash Deluxe* 
Originally $1.99



This is Deluxe Wedding Dash from the makers of all the various Dash games--most famously, Diner Dash. Seat and serve guests at the wedding in the right order as quickly as possible.

516 of 603 reviews are four stars and above.

Because today's FAOTD was actually one of yesterday's bonus apps, we have a bonus pick: Burger Shop.



Another variation on the theme by a different company. In this one, you serve burgers.

From the product page:

After receiving a set of strange blueprints in the mail, you build an extraordinary food-making contraption and open a restaurant. Your goal? Make tasty food and satisfy your customers as you try to discover the truth behind the mysterious blueprints. Burger Shop® is a fun and addicting time management game that features endless play.

Note that this free game has two restaurants and twenty levels, but you can buy the additional levels as an in-app purchase to play more.

888 of 963 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pettson's Inventions Deluxe* 
Originally $2.99



I was delighted to see this as the Free App of the Day and picked it up immediately!

Pettson's inventions are a collection of whimsical situations that you have to build contraptions using gears, balloons, candles, levers and ropes to complete. The graphics are charming and there's a lot of humor built in to the contraptions and how they work.

This has six new puzzles plus is a compilation of most of the games Pettson's Inventions 1 and Pettson's Inventions 2. I was delighted to see it. Pettson 1 was the free app of the day on May 5th. 23 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Geez, and I paid for it. Poo.

Love it, though. I play it every once in a while even though I pretty much know how everything goes. It's not just putting the invention together. The real fun is watching them work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's definitely worth paying for...and much as I'm an app


Spoiler



slut


, I wouldn't say that about many FAOTDs. This one is. Like you say, the delight is in seeing the contraptions work!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I should have pointed out (and will edit the post) to mention that it has six new contraptions that aren't in the other apps.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Eights* 
Originally $0.99



This is a pleasant enough game (though I recommend playing with the sound turned down). It's a variation of a game I have on my iPad called 2048, and also, apparently, according to the reviewers, a game called Threes!

You have a 4x4 grid; you slide tiles, combining 5+3 into 8s and multiples of 8 (8+8, 16+16, 32+32, etc.) 14 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

already have 2048 on my Kindles and android phones... sigh


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: How To Train Your Dragon 2 (The Official Storybook App)* 
Originally $2.99



This is a well reviewed spinoff from the Disney movie. People say the graphics are great and that there's good gameplay and that the game includes a story book. One review that I saw questions the permissions. Looks like a good purchase for those with young kids who liked the movie.

The first app based on the movie, How To Train Your Dragon Movie Storybook, is currently $2.99. 10 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hack, Slash, Loot* 
Originally $4.18



OK, this is a "dungeon crawler" type adventure. You have a little pixel adventurer and you move him/her through the chambers, fighting the enemies as you encounter them and picking up weapons, etc. Some of the reviews have complained about the size of the graphics and the text. You can zoom in on the dungeon, and I didn't have any problems with the size of the text. That being said, I'm not the target audience for this kind of game, so I tried it out and removed it. Your mileage may vary! Probably not good for phones--7" tablet probably the smallest good size. 7 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Giraffe's PreSchool Playground* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well reviewed app for preschoolers. Many of the early reviews commented on it not working with the Kindle Fire HD, but no recent reviews. One review complains about privacy issues and recommends keeping WiFi off--I suggest turning on the parental controls.

From the product page:

Let your child learn the alphabet and more with a cheerful, educational app
Bring a powerful learning tool with you on the go
Get an easy, intuitive app with big buttons and responsive touch controls
Play 6 games designed to teach alphabet basics, numbers, and more
Enjoy a free mp3 just for kids 32 of 55 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDxs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here's one for the Fourth of July



Fireworks Arcade is a fun-filled app for all ages, and a showcase app for multi-touch and graphics. Tap or drag to create brilliant displays of light and sound. Compete or relax in one of several game modes. Paint art with firework shapes. Or just watch a generated show. How you play is up to you, so get creative.

1795 out of 2049 reviews are four star and above.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Gertie!


You're welcome.

GD made star shaped fireworks by rubbing her finger back and forth and even drew heart-shaped fireworks. Pretty cool.


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Gertie!


Ditto!


----------



## Toby

Thanks! I was just feeling bad that I might not see the Boston Fireworks on TV, because of the storm coming & that they had the Fireworks tonight for their practice "music" session. Then, I come here to see a Fireworks App mentioned.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To continue with the theme....

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Grill-It!* 
Originally $0.99



Looks like this may have been the FAOTD back in 2012, but I don't have it. It''s a grilling cookbook. Some early one star reviews had concerns about the permissions and the end user agreement, but it seems those have been resolved--at least no current complaints.

From the product page:

Grill-It! features detailed instructions and professional photos of your favorite grilling recipes for beef, lamb, seafood, poultry, and more. If you can cook it on the grill, chances are GrillingCompanion will try it out and take photos of the process.

Browse your favorite grilling recipes by category. Search for ingredients or keywords to find the perfect grilling recipe for your next cook-out. Save and quickly access your favorite recipes for future reference and your next trip to the grocery store or meat market.

Automatic updates add new recipes to your Grill-It! app as soon as they are available on the website. Grill-It! automatically checks for and adds new recipes each time you launch the app. 53 of 100 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Davey's Mystery* 
Originally $0.99



This is a nice point and click adventure game. Reviews are generally positive, and there is a hint system. It's not very long, according to reviewers but a fun diversion. There are puzzles, but not hidden object puzzles. 41 of 50 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bug eyes and big teeth are back! 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Little Chomp* 
Originally $0.99



This seems to be a fun adventure game for kids with puzzle and physics elements added in. Gameplay is generally well reviewed, but two major Amazon app reviewers have privacy issues, including Facebook access and in-app purchases. Read the reviews and decide! 12 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cubes vs. Spheres* 
Originally $1.99



This is a physics based arcade game. Some reviews compared it to a shoot-em-up, some to Angry Birds.  It's well reviewed and there don't seem to be any privacy issues. 6 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pipe Puzzle - Premium* 
Originally $0.99



Amazon reviewer Tinfoot describes the game best:

"Drag and drop pipe pieces to connect the outlets along the side. Not all pieces need to be used (though most of the time, I did), and there is an addictive [Hint] button that offers correct placement for a random tile, and with no cool down or other limit, can basically solve the level for you if desired."

The only complaint seems to be an aggressive popup that asks for a rating. Hopefully the developer will heed the complaints. Looks like a fun brain teaser. 69 of 85 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cartoon Network Superstar Soccer* 
Originally $1.99



I guess this soccer FAOTD is because of the World Cup going on. Join all your favorite cartoons and defeat your competition to take home the biggest prize in the soccer world: The Superstar Soccer Championship Cup!

There are complaints about privacy issues. There are also complaints about gameplay and lack of tutorial. 15 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Hotel Story.



From the product description:

Design your dream resort to richness! Hotel Story is an epic strategy and simulation game for the hotel and resorts genre. Expand your resort, upgrade your facilities and see who can be the best hotelier online! 384 of 453 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cartoon Network Superstar Soccer*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this soccer FAOTD is because of the World Cup going on. Join all your favorite cartoons and defeat your competition to take home the biggest prize in the soccer world: The Superstar Soccer Championship Cup!
> 
> There are complaints about privacy issues. There are also complaints about gameplay and lack of tutorial. 15 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.


Apparently there are complaints about Brazil's lack of gameplay as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Apparently there are complaints about Brazil's lack of gameplay as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Smart Repeat* 
Originally $2.99



This is a little niche app that's definitely worth getting if you ever make recordings of meetings or classes for later review as it allows one to replay sections at a tap or bookmark selections. It's the kind of thing that I'll pick up because it may come in useful in the future.

It does not work with Audible (though Audible does have a bookmark feature and also the ability to rewind 30 seconds at a time).

One one star review said it didn't work properly (sounded like the user was trying to use it to play song files) and the other one star review is by a someone who gives every single app a one star review with an inane comment. I don't even include that person's reviews in my count.

I'll pick this up and add it to the library.

7 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Looks very useful - glad to get this


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sudoku* 
Originally $1.99



Today's Kindle Fire Free App of the Day is a fun and well reviewed Sudoku app. And I don't think one can have too many Sudoku games.  60 of 72 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And I don't think one can have too many Sudoku games.
> Betsy


And I think one _IS_ too many Sudoku games.  

(No offense meant . . . . I've just never gotten into them. I've mastered 2048 however.  )


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I think one _IS_ too many Sudoku games.


Agreed.


----------



## Dragle

Ann in Arlington said:


> And I think one _IS_ too many Sudoku games.
> 
> (No offense meant . . . . I've just never gotten into them. I've mastered 2048 however.  )


I will do them on paper, but I've never enjoyed doing them on the computer or tablet. I like to scribble on the paper on the hard ones. Haven't tried 2048.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Dragle said:


> I will do them on paper, but I've never enjoyed doing them on the computer or tablet. I like to scribble on the paper on the hard ones. Haven't tried 2048.


It's cool. It's a 4 by 4 grid and you slide squares around. Initially, it's mostly empty except for two tiles, usually two 2s or a 2 and a 4. The idea is to slide the tiles up, down, right, and left so that two numbers of the same value combine to become the next. So two 2s become a 4 tile, two 4s become an 8 tile, etc. And each time you make a move, a new tile, usually a 2 but sometimes a 4, is placed in an open spot. The goal is to get to the 2048 tile. When all the spots are filled, the game ends. When you swipe to slide the tiles, ALL the tiles will go that way, so you have to keep that in mind. I've found it works best to try to keep your biggest value tiles in a corner or along an edge and work up to them.

I actually thought since I'd done it once I'd get bored with it. But I haven't yet. Each game is different because of the random initial placement of the first two tiles, and the fact that new tiles on each move may be either a 2 or 4 and show up anywhere.


----------



## cinisajoy

Mars and Mercury must be doing something because I am agreeing with ANN again.


----------



## SheilaJ

Who knew that a free Sudoku game could cause such discussion.  

I try to do a Sudoku every day.  I don't like this particular one as well as some previous ones though.


----------



## 68564

I used to have an app on my Nexus Phone where I could take a picture of a Sudoko board and it would solve it instantly. That is about the only way that make sense to do these, IMO.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I loooove Sudoku.  Really like 2048 but haven't solved it yet.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Millie* 
Originally $0.99



This is an attractive but somewhat difficult arcade game. You have to direct your millipede Millie to picking up all the dots (kind of like PacMan); with each dot your millipede grows, making the route you take strategic. I think it's better than the reviews indicate, though it can be frustrating. 4 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: MyRadar Weather Radar(Kindle Tablet Edition).



This is a nice radar map I've used on my iPad. An addition to your weather apps. 189 of 225 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's another one, normally $0.99...



Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

I had the radar on my phone.  I didn't know they made one for Kindle.


----------



## mark1529

cinisajoy said:


> I had the radar on my phone. I didn't know they made one for Kindle.


that radar app is fantastic on a hi def kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sally's Salon Luxury Edition* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of those time management games, this one set in a hair salon. Well reviewed! 71 of 104 reviews are four stars and above.

From the product page:

Enjoy the ultimate makeover of Sally's Salon in the brand new Luxury Edition of the hit time management game for high-end devices. Sally's Salon has just received its very own makeover and is ready to dazzle you with classic fun and fresh surprises. Enjoy fantastic features new to mobile, including 5 additional locations with exciting challenges, more customer types, extra trophies, upgraded graphics, enhanced visual effects and more! Join Sally in this fabulous fight to beautify little old ladies, punk rockers and impatient celebrities with the hairstyles they want. From humble shopping mall beginnings to superstar status in Hollywood, you'll help her wash, dye, cut, style and much more! Use your earnings to hire helpful employees, purchase salon upgrades and to keep clients happy with soothing accessories. Can you be a cut above in this fashionably fun mobile game?

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Master of Words PRO* 
Originally $1.99



This is a reasonably fun word game; you get a grid of letters and make words out of them by tapping. You are playing against the clock primarily, though you are also ranked against the rest of the people playing that game at that time. You also earn achievements based on the number of words, bonus stars used, rounds played, etc. Negatives are the requirement to be online and that you have to wait for a new round, though that doesn't take long. It played fine on my Fire HDX. I'd say that this is a better game than the reviews indicate with the major flaw being the requirement of internet access. There is a frequent request for Facebook connection, but it isn't too annoying. 4 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Letris 3: Word Puzzle Game.



This is another word game that I've been playing on my iPad--a slightly different version in the iTunes Store (Letris 4) was free yesterday. I like this game quite a bit--you also make words from a grid against the clock, but there are some extra wrinkles that make the game more interesting plus you don't need internet access. I think this one is also better than the reviews indicate. It can be played in airplane mode. You can buy out of the ads for $0.99. 24 of 50 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flappy Nyan - Ad Free* 
Originally $0.99



This is a variation of Flappy Bird, if you are familiar with that game. From the product page:

Do you think that only a bird can flap it's wings and fly? Ask Nyan Cat for the answer in her newest adventure in Tappy Nyan! From isTom games, the creators of the famous and succesful Nyan Cat series, comes Tappy Nyan which raises the bar higher than ever! Use your rythm to tap Nyan Cat through her way between the pipes! Use various skins for your favorite cat, and watch her crumble in many funny ways! Listen to our new remixed Nyan music that makes the atmosphere more immersive. If You're looking for a challenge, Tappy Nyan is Your best choice You can make in isTom games's Nyan Cat series!

This game has lots of reviews. I'm a bit suspicious, as apparently the reviewer gives rewards for leaving reviews. So we have a KBAAD.* 324 of 349 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Pet Rescue Saga.



This game is by the makers of Candy Crush. I try to avoid choosing games which have in-app purchases as the KBAAD, but Candy Crush is pretty playable without buying the in-app purchaes, so I'm hopeful this one is, too. From the product page:

Match two or more blocks of the same color to clear the level and rescue the pets from the evil Pet Snatchers! Moves are limited so plan them carefully. Your puzzle skills will be tested with hours of block busting fun!
Take on this puzzling saga alone or play with friends to see who can get the highest score! 1125 of 1369 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Orbital* 
Originally $2.99



A well reviewed game that is a shoot the asteroid kind of game with also strategic elements.

From the product page:

You must shoot orbs into a grid with your cannon. The orb you fired will expand until it touches a wall or another orb. Each orb contains the number '3', which decreases by one every time it is hit. After 3 hits they explode and you earn a point. The game could be endless&#8230; There is just one condition: a shot orb must not touch the death line above the cannon! If it does, the game is over. 7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Aces Gin Rummy Pro* 
Originally $2.99



Like Gin Rummy? You'll like this one, I think. Nicely done implementation of Gin Rummy, with good instructions.

You can choose your avatar and player name. You can play in easy, medium or hard modes. The game starts in medium. And either I'm not very good or the game is skewed a bit, because the computer was going gin on me constantly, LOL! I switched to easy and won my first game.

My only complaint is that you have to be very precise in discard cards from your hand--if you don't drag straight up, it switches cards on you, so be careful! I've been playing on an 8.9" Fire--7" would be even trickier.

I can see my playing this a lot! Maybe I'll actually get good at gin! 

107 of 124 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ice Rage: Hockey* 
Originally $0.99



This is a one or two player hockey game sim...From the product page:

Ice Rage brings the classic 8-bit hockey experience to the 21st century! We dare you to take on John Gore, or challenge your friend in the most intense single-device multiplayer you've ever experienced.
There are tons of unique characters to choose from! Try out the Ice Aces, amazing special characters including lightning fast Santa or heavy-hitting Enviro-Bear. Then team up with crazy goalies like Santa the Red Wall and you're sure to get the upper hand.

It's pretty playable. If you like sport sims, this is a cute one and not too difficult. 23 of 38 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: It's Done!* 
Originally $2.99



This is an attractive and somewhat quirky to-do reminder program. It is designed to be both for those things you must do every day and for one time only events.

It can be somewhat cryptic; editing existing tasks, including deleting them, is done by tapping on "New Task." The first option is to Choose Task. A list of already defined tasks, including any you've added, is shown in alphabetical order. You can tap on the trash can icon to remove any individual task. Tap on a task to edit the settings for that task.

You edit the task and then tap on "Save New Task" (even if it's an existing task) to save your changes.

I like it well enough to play with it a bit and see how it works for me. 10 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Handy Photo* 
Originally $1.99



This is a pretty powerful photo editor, though I found the menu system a bit cryptic.  It does have a tutorial however. It has many powerful features--one of the best being the ability to select an object in your photo and move it separately within the photo. I did crash the software trying to isolate a fairly large item and add it to a separate layer--I'll have to try that again later. This definitely a photo-editing tool I want in my arsenal.

Most of the one-star reviews are bogus. Not sure why Amazon allows these. One complained about needing wifi access; I was able to use the app in Airplane mode on my Fire HDX. 9 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Just Three Words - Amazing Word Guessing Game* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well reviewed word game. You are given three words, like "bright, sun, warm" and have to guess the word that fits all three. You are given a collection of letters (not all the letters, just those you need plus some extras to make it more difficult, and the number of letters in the word you want to guess. So, if the letters for the word you want to use aren't available, or if it doesn't equal the number of letters shown, you're on the wrong track.

You earn coins by solving puzzles, by signing in each day and you get 35 coins to start. The coins can be used to buy hints, which you'll need at some point.

122 of 139 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Simply Yoga* 
Originally $3.99



This is one of the apps in the Daily Workout system. I really like their apps and so was delighted to see this one, which I didn't have, as the FAOTD.

Their apps are basic, but have everything you need, with a video of the pose you are to do. You can use the canned routines or build your own.

From the product page:
Simply Yoga is your own personal yoga instructor. The app contains level one and level two 20, 40 and 60 minute yoga routines that step you through each pose. Each pose is demonstrated by a certified personal trainer, so simply choose your workout length and follow along in the comfort of your own home! 61 of 78 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Toby

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're welcome, Toby!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bloons TD 5* 
Originally $2.99



This is a mostly well reviewed tower defense game apparently involving monkeys and balloon popping.  The good news is that game play is generally acknowledged to be quite good; the bad news is that there are significant spyware concerns and installed file size is on the large side. 994 of 1128 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I have taht one, but have yet to play it, I think I got it for the hubs & kids..

so I went looking for an alternate: 

Duolingo: Learn Languages Free

2353 4stars or above out of 2540 reviews
From the product page 


> Learn Spanish, French, German, Portuguese, Italian, and English. Totally fun and 100% free.
> Among apps for learning or practicing a language, you can't beat Duolingo." -PC Magazine. Awarded Editors' Choice for Language Learning.
> Far and away the best free language-learning app." -The Wall Street Journal
> We've also tried a few other methods such as book learning and Rosetta Stone, both of which bombed. That's why I jumped at the chance to try Duolingo. And believe me, it's addictive." -FluentIn3Months.com
> Send any feedback to [email protected]
> Duolingo is changing the way people learn languages.
> If you want to learn Spanish, French, German, Portuguese, Italian, or English, the fast, fun, and free way, there's no better choice than Duolingo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT! Duolingo is a good app. I _think_ it may have been a KBAAD, but it was quite a while ago. Or maybe I just meant to use it some time. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PhotoSuite 3* 
Originally $4.99



I can't speak to the quality of this app as a photo editor; based on the one-star reviews by multiple reviewers, the permissions contained within are extremely dangerous, specifically this permission:
"Read the low-level system log files."

If you are interested in getting it on the chance the permissions will be changed, I'd recommend sending it to the cloud instead of downloading.

Though, there are so many really good photo editing apps, I'd recommend getting one of them instead.

Check back later--I wouldn't be surprised if this one were to be changed later in the day.

From the product page:
From the developer of the number one mobile office solution OfficeSuite, PhotoSuite is a photo studio app with wide-ranging capabilities. From Photoshop essentials such as picture editing fun effects, combining of pictures, picture collages and sketching pictures to advanced photo art tools such as working with layers and masks as well as complex selection of objects - PhotoSuite allows you to create astonishing images. Share results with your friends and family in social networks, your cloud storage or via email.

2 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: PicsArt Photo Studio.



This is one of my favorite photo apps, and I've mentioned it before. It's permafree, and is easy to use and extremely full featured.

980 of 1204 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Wow. Amazon can sure pick the winners!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Wow. Amazon can sure pick the winners!


They'd been on a streak of pretty good apps; I was just thinking yesterday I hadn't had a KBAAD...  Not sure how this one slipped by....

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They'd been on a streak of pretty good apps; I was just thinking yesterday I hadn't had a KBAAD...  Not sure how this one slipped by....
> 
> Betsy


So what you are saying is that YOU jinxed it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> So what you are saying is that YOU jinxed it!


Exactly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And it's been changed:

*Here's the replacement Free App of the Day: Age of Zombies* 
Originally $0.99



This is a zombie shoot-em-up. Unfortunately, it also suffers from poor permissions. I'm not going to even post this on our Kindle blog, as I already had a KBAAD.  Lots of complaints if you look at the reviews by "newest first."

250 of 391 reviews are four stars and above.

Back in a minute with the full dope; this was a prior FAOTD in October 2013 and apparently also in 2011, from the reviews..

Betsy

_Edited to add full description of replacement FAOTD. --Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Success Story (Full)* 
Originally $0.99



This is a time management game similar (some say too similar) to Flo's Diner Dash. It's well reviewed.

From the product page:

Slap together burgers for hungry customers, serve French fries and desserts, and keep the line moving in this arcade time management game! Work fast while the ingredients are still fresh. Choose the ones that will earn you more profit, and complete combos to earn even more! Beat the bosses in the mini-games and turn the fast food business in the big city into your very own success story in this addictive and tasty game! 142 of 148 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sonic CD* 
Originally $2.99



OK, this was the free app of the day on April 2, *2014*. C'mon Amazon..... But it is a good one.

From the product page:
Sonic travels to the distant shores of Never Lake for the once-a-year appearance of Little Planet - a mysterious world where past, present, and future collide through the power of the Time Stones that lie hidden within it.

Sonic arrives only to find the once beautiful world imprisoned beneath a twisted metallic shell. His arch-nemesis, Dr. Eggman, has come for the Time Stones and with them, will soon have the power to control time itself!

In order to put an end to Dr. Eggman's nefarious schemes, Sonic must use the power of Little Planet to travel through time; breaking Dr. Eggman's hold over the future by destroying his machines in the past and recovering the missing Time Stones!

314 of 430 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Smash Hit.



This looks like a pretty good game.

From the product page:

Take a surreal journey through an otherworldly dimension, move in harmony with sound and music and smash everything in your path! This experience requires focus, concentration, and timing to not only travel as far as you can, but also break the beautiful glass objects that stand in your way. 440 of 470 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word Games Pack - 7 in 1 Bundle* 
Originally $0.99



This is a set of seven word games. The games vary in quality; and even on easy mode, some are quite hard. I didn't have any of the problems playing the games on my Fire HDX that some mentioned in reviews. Zombie Hangman was fun but needs more than five guesses, I think. Word search was good, but not many words were found on the diagonal. Word defender needs more instruction. Tap on the letter, then on the word that the letter goes in. I agree with one reviewer that Word Mix seems to be based on a different English...after a certain point, trying random letters worked well for me. Falling Letters suffers from not enough vowels, even on Easy mode. Jumbler was one of my favorites, but I wish there were a way to remove a single letter rather than reset the whole thing; being able to tap a letter and then tap a new letter would help. Word Shuffle is difficult, be sure to use the "shuffle." I'd probably give this three stars. Not horrible, not great. So, there's a KBAAD* today. 26 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Dropwords.



Today's KB Alternate App of the Day is Dropwords, a favorite on the iPad. This is like Word Shuffle in the FAOTD; you get a grid of letters and try to drag your finger from letter to letter to form words. You can play in a number of different modes--Normal, Hard (!), Lightning, Blocker, Relax and Untimed. The How to Play didn't work on my device.  It's fairly easy to figure out. Drag your finger from letter to letter: up, down, diagonally to form words. Words are removed from the board once you use them. You can use each letter only once. Letters have point scores, use the highest score letters first. You are playing against the clock. As you form words of four or more letters, you are given multipliers; you earn the next multiplier by using the prior multiplier in a word (it can be two or more letters).

I didn't have a problem with the ad at the top of the page. In fact, after I paused the game at one point, I didn't have the ad? 815 of 917 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Math Formula Wizard* 
Originally $0.99



OK, this is an app for students and math geeks like Ann and me! From the product page:

Formula Wizard is the perfect companion for anyone using mathematics in school, university, at work or for personal problems. The integrated calculator lets you calculate the area, volume and perimeter of any geometrical solid or shape. You can also use Formula Wizard to solve quadratic equations or to make use of the binomial theorem. On top of that, you can compute the distance between two points in a Cartesian coordinate system.

Get Formula Wizard for mathematics now and make your life easier! Whether you use this formula utility for your homework, to assist you at work or to prepare for an examination, it's intuitive user interface and the calculating feature will help you a lot. 4 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dolphins of the Caribbean - Adventure of the Pirates Treasure* 
Originally $2.99



This is a graphics adventure (a bit light on the adventure so far) where you are on an island and must treat and train two sick dolphins in order to search for pirate treasure. There's not much puzzle solving so far, the various characters tell you pretty much what you need to know. You have to call it a day when the characters tell you to by going to your hammock (which is kind of hard to find). You can scroll dialog boxes by dragging on the little red bar to the right of the box. End a task by tapping on the right arrow at the bottom right of the current task. I'm only just beginning to train the dolphins. The dolphins are kind of like virtual pets, they have health, hunger and happiness meters you have to keep topped up.

Decent graphics. 3 stars, maybe 4 from me. I'll play with it some more today. 10 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Shuttle+ Music Player* 
Originally $0.99



A simple music player, similar to the iTunes music player, from what reviewers say.

From the product page:

Shuttle+ includes tag editing, batch playlist creation, lyrics searching via musiXmatch and more. Folder browsing is just around the corner as well!

Get Shuttle+ for access to themes not available in the free version, tag editing and soon-to-be-included folder browsing support.

Shuttle+ Music Player includes an in-built 6 band equalizer, gapless playback, tag editing, queue support, playlists, lyrics via musiXmatch, album and artist image downloading and Last.

FM scrobbling and much more.

*There are 30 apps that are free today. Some of them have been free apps of the day before--if you missed them before, here's your chance; some are new. To see all 30, go here.*

*Here's the link to the full list of 30. *

14 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

Here's one of the 30 free apps: Flightradar24 Pro.



From the product page for FlightRadarPro:

Turn your Kindle into an air traffic radar and see airplane traffic around the world in real-time. Discover why millions are already using Flightradar24.

*Check out the other 29 apps also free today here.*

54 of 65 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Wow!  Some of those freebies today are fairly robust -- and regularly over $20.  I strongly recommend everyone check 'em out and d/l, even if just to the cloud, if you have even the most remote level of interest!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If anyone is particularly excited about an app from the free list, please share here to give others a good idea of the apps available!

EDIT: Here's one for you, Ann:

Ultimate Guitar Tabs and Tools

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This one 'lists' at $29.99. I'm not sure that's _really_ the regular price, but it appears to be a fairly extensive dictionary -- which includes pronunciation.



And this anatomy reference lists for $24.00


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> This one 'lists' at $29.99. I'm not sure that's _really_ the regular price, but it appears to be a fairly extensive dictionary -- which includes pronunciation.
> 
> 
> 
> And this anatomy reference lists for $24.00


Yeah, these two I definitely snagged, and the sonic racing game because well I have a 10yr. old boy. Racing is good.


----------



## cinisajoy

Picked up several including the medical and dictionary.


----------



## BTackitt

interesting that one of them was Fire Phone only.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One of these is the game Carcassone, a conversion of a classic boardgame to android app form. It is one of my favorite time waster games. I grabbed several others that were new to me including the Anatomy 3 app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sorcery!* 
Originally $5.00



This is a choose-your-own-adventure type game. You pick a male or female character at the beginning of the game and then choose responses or paths to continue on the adventure. You do turn-based battles against enemies and can cast spells. The graphics, especially the 3D map, are quite lovely. This is a great offering as FAOTD if you like these kinds of games, or even if you don't--it's worth picking up and sending to the cloud in case you want to try one some day.

I agree with one reviewer that it would be nice to be be able to access your spellbook within the situations that require a spell. You have to back out to check the spellbook. I actually wrote down the most useful spells in my game journal.

From the product page:

Plot your own journey across a hand-drawn 3D world map
Fully interactive story, with 1000s of choices
The story is rewritten on the fly based on how you play
Unique touch-based sword-duelling, with procedurally-generated descriptions of the action
48 magic spells to master, with weird and wonderful effects that change the story.

21 of 29 reviews are four stars and above.

*The 30 apps that were free yesterday are still free today. Some of them have been free apps of the day before--if you missed them before, here's your chance; some are new. To see all 30, go here.*

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *The 30 apps that were free today are still free today.*
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Great to know that apps that are free today are free today!  Tautologies are fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Great to know that apps that are free today are free today!  Tautologies are fun!


Oopsies! Copy and paste error! Thanks, Vydor, fixed!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Lost Ship* 
Originally $0.99



This is a point-and-click adventure game. Generally well reviewed--the main complaint is that the game is kind of short.

From the product page:

Embark on your own treasure hunt in this beautifully designed classic point and click adventure game. Explore old trails, puzzles, and structures left behind by a castaway crew as you hunt for their lost pirate ship that was blown on to an island centuries ago.

Uncle Henry has been hunting lost treasures for as long as you can remember. His stories of adventure excited your imagination as you were a child growing up. Now with your newly acquired archeology skills, he has been reaching out from time to time for your help in tracking down some of these difficult to find treasures.

In his latest quest, he has been hunting for the treasure map known to be in the lost pirate ship "Queen Anne's Revenge". Thought to have sunk off the coast of the American shores, Uncle Henry has discovered new information that the ship was really blown on to an island when it was caught in a hurricane while sailing through Caribbean waters.

You must hurry and help him on this amazing adventure before anyone else finds the location of the lost ship!

Visit our website to sign up for our newsletter and learn about our upcoming games!
www.lonewolfgames.net

Desperately stuck in the game? Watch the full game walkthrough video: http://youtu.be/H4sVekv6QJU 18 of 27 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Luxor HD* 
Originally $1.99



OK, this is one of the better known versions of the Zuma-style games (marble snake arcade game). Can't test it right now--my Fire is charging--but I think this version is much better than the review average indicates; 8 of the one star reviews are from 2012 and the initial problems have been fixed, apparently. An additional two one-stars are bogus. That would means that 13 of 19 reviews are four stars or above, pretty good. Tinfoot's review is very good. His main concern is that it might not play well on smaller devices.

In case it doesn't, I've included my favorite Zuma/Luxor clone, which has a permanent place on my 7" Fire HDX.

13 of 29 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Marble Saga.



Another Zuma-style game--great implementation!

Features:
- Easy to play, it is fun for all age players.
- Having 6 special scenes like desert, jungle, sea-bed and so on.
- Having 108 different and challenging levels.
- Bombs, arrow and other interesting props are available. 622 of 741 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy,
I think your math is a bit off.  132 is bigger than 29.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> Betsy,
> I think your math is a bit off. 132 is bigger than 29.


Supposed to be 13, thanks. I'll fix it. Musta hit the 2 before tabbing to the other field in my form...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I think I have the reviews right this time!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: JoyJoy* 
Originally $1.99



This is a shoot-em-up arcade game. Reviewers compare it favorably to Asteroids or Galaga, but updated.

Only one one-star review, and that one is totally bogus; it would be 7 of 7 four stars and above otherwise! 7 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I wish people would not do that with reviews.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't understand how this reviewer, Superman75, is allowed to continue to leave reviews.  In a case like this, it has a big impact on the review average....his reviews are always  bogus and are always one star....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't understand how this reviewer, Superman75, is allowed to continue to leave reviews. In a case like this, it has a big impact on the review average....his reviews are always bogus and are always one star....
> 
> Betsy


Can he be reported?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can he be reported?


I've reported his reviews as inappropriate a dozen times or more, including today (there's a link by every review). His reviews are always a story of some type, and would be somewhat amusing in another context. Occasionally I report them for being too risque. His reviews also always receive a bunch of downvotes by other reviewers.

I told them, once again, that it does a disservice to both customers and the app developers to allow these reviews to stand. The reviews have ABSOLUTELY nothing to do with any part of the experience of buying or using the app.


Betsy


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can he be reported?


Yes, and please do. I did for all the same reasons that Betsy mentions.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

'kay. I can get on board with that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Heroes : A Grail Quest* 
Originally $1.99



This is a turn based strategy game patterned, apparently after Heroes of Might and Magic, if you are familiar with that game.

Your job is to find the Holy Grail. There isn't much in the way of help. There are some really good tips for playing in the reviews. I enjoyed this game after I got the hang of it. My tip--concentrate on treasure chests and hiring minions--try to evade battles as long as possible--and don't forget to use the scrolls you find! 8 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I have vague memories of the HOMM series... very vague ones. I will have to check this one out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PhotoVault* 
Originally $1.50



This is a photo security app. There are a lot of concerns that the app doesn't really provide security for your photos other than by someone casually picking up your device. Also, there are many one star reviews saying that they lost their photos when using the apps. I believe, from reading the reviews, that the app renames the photos with an app-specific extension so that they aren't found by the standard gallery app, and that makes it difficult for some people to find the pics if they remove the app without unlocking them. I'd be cautious about using this or any photo vault app unless you really need to secure your photos and the device security isn't sufficient. There's a risk of losing access to your photos. That being said, I've got another photo app that seems to have more features and fewer (proportionally) negatives reviews; though the ones that are there cite some of the same issues. 104 of 170 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: F-Stop Media Gallery (Kindle Tablet Edition).



This is another photo vault app which is slightly better reviewed. You create a folder for the app to move your photos to. Some of the same concerns have been expressed in the one-star reviews--that your photos can be lost and aren't really secure. Note that this app is NOT compatible with the original Fire.

42 of 61 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs except as noted above. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sticks* 
Originally $1.99



Simple but effective version of what my brother and I called "boxes" when we were growing up. You have an array of dots, and you take turns connecting them trying to form a box before the other person does. Who ever completes the box gets credit for it. Growing up, we just wrote our initial in the box and then counted them at the end. In this game, you get points for each box you complete. There are bonus points awarded for boxes with icons, plus an icon that makes you lose your turn if you complete a box with that icon.

You can play against the computer (CPU) in either easy or hard mode, or against other players or teams. You can choose number of players after you click on New Game, and once you've chosen the number of players and whether any of those players will be the computer, you can choose the layout (Classic or Advanced--Advanced has triangles and polygons rather than squares) and Game Settings which allows you to set the time limits, the number of rounds played in a game, the size of the array and whether or not to pre-take random sticks.

In Options, on the main menu, you can turn off the sound and the tutorials and set the language to either English or Danish. It's playable in Airplane mode.

Fun game. I'd probably give it four stars.

The only one star review is bogus--Superman75 is apparently calling himself Rembrandt right now. I felt compelled to leave a review to offset his one-star.

6 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't have any interest in the game, but I reported the inappropriate review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Zooistry* 
Originally $0.99



This is a game where you match pairs on a rotating 3D cube to clear the field. Tapping on the animal shown plays an appropriate animal noise. I agree with one reviewer who said he turned down the animal sounds--though if you're playing with a young child, he or she might like the sounds and not the music. And if you're playing in "stationary camera" mode, the ability to hear the animal sounds helps when you can just barely see the cubes you want to choose.

You can use the eye icon in the lower right hand corner to square a side; you can use the paw icon to pause the timer. Paw - pause, get it? LOL!

There are also two other variations on the game. Zoo attack where you start with just a few cubes and try to keep up as more are added Stationery camera lets you work from one point of view only--that's tough!

It's a fun little game. Playable in airplane mode.

19 of 22 reviews are four stars and above. And yes, there's a bogus one-star--Superman 75/Rembrandt is now Billy the Kid.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

There is a version with just cats, which is like cubistry. I enjoy them.

I also reported the inappropriate review yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Diet Assistant Pro* 
Originally $1.94



This is not what I thought it wold be--it's not a food tracker; it actually is a diet plan app; you choose from one of a number of plans and it creates a daily menu for you to follow and creates a shopping list. If you don't like one of the options, you can pick one of several alternate choices. There's no way to add an item--apparently the app can't conceive of someone cheating on their diet. But that's okay, because it doesn't track calories or carbs or grams of protein. Just your weight, as far as I can tell. It's also, I believe, a British app and the food choices reflect that. Grilled sepia? Prawns? Well, yes, we have prawns in the US, but it's not a common term across most of the country.

So, if you want to have a diet laid out for you, with some possibly strange-to-you diet choices, this is an ok app. I like that it will create a shopping list for you. But otherwise pretty limited. I wouldn't be surprised to see a change at some point today. 29 of 87 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Calorie Counter and Diet Tracker by MyFitnessPal.



This is probably my favorite and most useful diet tracker. It has an extensive data base and will link up with many popular fitness apps. 5992 of 6284 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SideSwype* 
Originally $1.99



Nice game that is kind of a mix between a match-3 and 2048, if you're familiar with that game.

In the beginning rounds, at least, you're given tiles of two colors on a 5x5 grid. By swiping, you bump tiles against the sides, allowing them to stack up. The goal is to cause three or more tiles to be in a row, which removes them from the grid.

There are special types of powerup tiles that appear as you play which affect other tiles. Good game. I give it four stars.

The one one-star review is from Superman75, posting today as "Nascar Guy." (earlier today it said "That Guy.")

8 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SyncSpace Shared Whiteboard* 
Originally $1.00



This is a whiteboard app which allows you to create a document that can be shared with others through the SyncSpace website for viewing or collaborating. You can also share your whiteboards as graphic files using email, etc. Some reviewers thought they could use this as students to do sketches, etc, and then save them to Evernote.

It seems to work well but a little more info within the app would be helpful.

When the app opens (landscape mode only) you see a big plus sign; tapping that opens up a new whiteboard. There is a toolbar along the left with four icons at the top and a home button at the bottom.

The available tools are a drawing tool, a text tool, an eraser and a "move" tool. A "home" icon is at the bottom of the toolbar but it does nothing until you have some items on the screen. It doesn't take you back to the "add a document" screen, which I thought it would. To do that, you need to pull out the Fire's side menu on the right and tap the back arrow. You can also access a whiteboard file management menu by tapping on the menu icon on the Fire's side menu bar.

Tapping on any tool on the toolbar will reveal options for that tool. Kinda. If you tap on the drawing tool or the text tool, two bars appear at the bottom of the tool bar. Tapping on the solid bar pops up a second toolbar, allowing you to choose the color, width and appearance of the line you will draw with the tool bar. Doing the same thing for the text tool (T) pops up the same toolbar, but the only thing I've been able to change on text is the color--not the size or stroke. To use the text tool, you tap on the T, then tap and drag horizontally across your document for the desired width of the text field you want to create. A dotted blue line will follow your finger. When you release, a blinking cursor at the insertion point will appear. Tap the cursor again to bring up your onscreen keyboard.

You can pinch or spread your fingers to zoom out or in on your whiteboard. You can also drag your whiteboard around within your window by using the move tool.

Tapping on the eraser adds a trash can to the bottom of the toolbar and puts a yellow highlight around the whiteboard. This does not, as I first thought, allow you to clear the current whiteboard; it just lets you know you're in "delete" mode.

To use the eraser, you tap and drag a selection box over the item or items you want to delete. This puts a solid red line around the selected item, which can be tough to discern if your text or lines are red. It does make the selection bolder if it red. There's no way to unselect individual items; you have to tap on a different tool and then reselect items if you accidentally selected something. Once you've selected your items, tap on the trash can to remove.

The move tool (plus sign with arrow heads) allows you to drag your whiteboard to the side to get fresh space. The home button appears at the bottom of the toolbar. Using this will return your whiteboard to the original viewing space--shrinking your whiteboard to the original size, if you've zoomed in or out--and locating the original zero location in the upper left hand corner. This means if you've moved your whiteboard to reveal space left of the original starting point and added data, you won't be able to see that data in SyncSpaceunless you shrink or move the whiteboard.

Tapping on the menu option in the Fire's side menu brings up document management options along the bottom.

Documents lets you see thumbnails of the whiteboards you've created, so you can choose one to work on.

Syncing allows you to start or stop syncing through the SyncSpace website. Once you've turned on syncing, you can then email a sync link or copy the link to post somewhere. Clicking on the link brings the recipient to the SyncSpace website, where he or she has the option of viewing the drawing in the browser or opening it in SyncSpace. You can only edit the document using the app (which is also available in the iTunes AppStore).

You can require a password. Adding a password means that when someone clicks on the link and tries to view on the SyncSpace site, a popup will ask them to enter a username (this can be whatever the recipient chooses) and the password that you defined. Presumably the app does the same thing.

EMail document lets you email the doc, or use any of the other sharing options available on your device, including Facebook, Twitter, add to Dropbox or add to Evernote.

Finally, you can delete the document.

16 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

Superman75 is back as Superman...the review of yesterday's app was pulled. Apparently his allusion as "Nascar Fan" to the death of a Sprint car driver on Saturday was too much. The rest of his reviews are still there.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

Did the link for reporting offensive reviews go away? Or is it missing because some others marked the review as helpful?


----------



## 68564

Annalog said:


> Did the link for reporting offensive reviews go away? Or is it missing because some others marked the review as helpful?


It comes up if you mark it not helpful first


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's there even if you don't mark 'unhelpful'. It says 'report abuse'.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's there even if you don't mark 'unhelpful'. It says 'report abuse'.


Was not on my screen this am, but it is possible I am blind.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> Did the link for reporting offensive reviews go away? Or is it missing because some others marked the review as helpful?





VydorScope said:


> It comes up if you mark it not helpful first


You shouldn't need to mark it not helpful first. If you click on one stars so that you see only one stars, you should see the report abuse on any review....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes! I think it's always there if you just look by number of stars, or, of course, if you mark a specific review unhelpful.


----------



## Annalog

It apparently depends on the browser. It is not showing up on my Fire (older version).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Annalog said:


> It apparently depends on the browser. It is not showing up on my Fire (older version).


If I browse in my Silk browser, yes, you seem to have to vote "not helpful" first, then a line appears in green "Thank you for your feedback. If this review is inappropriate," and then in blue "please let us know." The blue "please let us know." is a link.

If you're looking at it in the App tab, by viewing it on the App Store, same thing, tap on Not Helpful and then there's a Report Abuse button.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Garden Midnight* 
Originally $0.99



This is a so-so hidden object games. If you're a fan of the genre, it's probably worth downloading, but the issues many of the reviews bring up are correct--images are hard to discern against the background, impossible to find in some cases. Sometimes I clicked on something I thought was an object only to find it wasn't, but the actual object was close enough to where I tapped that it registered as a "find." Other reviewers mention the creepy music.

For a change, Superman75 gave this app a 5-star review, but his review is a tribute to Robin Williams. I guess he thought his review would have a better chance of staying visible if he five-starred it. Still inappropriate in my mind. He's using the reviews as his personal blog. 

18 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Hidden Object - Puss in Boots.



Many hidden object games are only samples, requiring one to buy the full game. Here's one that isn't, and while quirky, isn't quite as "different" as the ones by Pig Out Productuions (Maker of the FAOTD). There are other free HO games by this maker, too, if you enjoyed it.

344 of 506 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Galazer Deluxe* 
Originally $1.29



This is an arcade style game. I think it is a better game than the entirety of the reviews would indicate. The early reviews were bad but it appears that the app has been improved--of reviews in 2014, 6 of 10 are four stars and above. If you like arcade games, I'd say go for it. There is a slight learning curve on using the controls, according to the reviews. It is free, after all! 54 of 114 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

The reviews say it does not work on the Kindle Fire HD. 

Oh and no fake review this morning it seems.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> The reviews say it does not work on the Kindle Fire HD.
> 
> Oh and no fake review this morning it seems.


I don't have an HD, but the compatibility list shows it working on the original Fire and on the HDXs. Did you check the compatibility list, Vydor?

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't have an HD, but the compatibility list shows it working on the original Fire and on the HDXs. Did you check the compatibility list, Vydor?
> 
> Betsy


It shows as compat, but in the reviews posted today many of them say "does not work on Fire HD" and "You would think Amazon would test FAOD on their own devices first" and so on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> It shows as compat, but in the reviews posted today many of them say "does not work on Fire HD" and "You would think Amazon would test FAOD on their own devices first" and so on.


Hmmm... I'm not seeing those--when I sort reviews by newest first, the first review I see that mentions a Kindle HD is from August 2013? 
http://www.amazon.com/review/R5423LMB0TI6K/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00CO6ZO5Y

Do you have a link? (You can click on the review, and then right-click on "Permalink" below the review to copy the link.)

I'm assuming they are one-star? Off too look....

EDIT: Double-check, Vydor, I think those are August 2013 reviews?

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> EDIT: Double-check, Vydor, I think those are August 2013 reviews?
> 
> Betsy


Ah, I picked one star and sorted by most recent. Saw August and did not think to look at the year. I guess it was free in August last year too.  I'll grab it but wont be able to test since I am at work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Ah, I picked one star and sorted by most recent. Saw August and did not think to look at the year. I guess it was free in August last year too.  I'll grab it but wont be able to test since I am at work.




Yeah, it was. I shoulda mentioned that in my post. Which is a separate issue--repeat FAOTDs. Doesn't bother me, but some people really hate it.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah, it was. I shoulda mentioned that in my post. Which is a separate issue--repeat FAOTDs. Doesn't bother me, but some people really hate it.
> 
> Betsy


meh.

Sounds like it wasn't a hit first time around . . . . . the developer tweaked it a bit and asked to offer it again. No biggie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> meh.
> 
> Sounds like it wasn't a hit first time around . . . . . the developer tweaked it a bit and asked to offer it again. No biggie.


Nah, doesn't bother me either...if a developer improves their app and wants to submit it again, 's cool. Plus, sometimes people miss a previous FAOTD--this gives them a chance to pick it up.

But some people really hate it and say so in the reviews.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

It is kind of like: 

"Hey look, I want to offer you some stuff for FREE"
"What??!?! YOU SUCK! Its not exactly how I would want it! I hate you!"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Or

"But I already have that. No fair! You're cheating me!"


----------



## cinisajoy

"Well now didn't everyone get their fires when I did.  So why are you running the same free app/book/music?  I want something new and useful to me everyday."

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> "Well now didn't everyone get their fires when I did. So why are you running the same free app/book/music? I want something new and useful to me everyday."
> 
> Couldn't resist.


Exactly!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

On today's FAOTD if you go to options you can pick one finger instead of buttons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Red Ball Run (ad free)* 
Originally $0.99



This is a endless runner kind of game where you move a red ball back and forth to avoid spiky obstacles and to collect coins. Your farthest point is marked for you to try to beat the next time.

The game is played vertically, in one orientation only--it won't rotate 180 degrees. You control the ball by pressing and holding on the sides of the screen--right side to go right, left side to go left. Releasing centers the ball sharply. My biggest problem was I tended to think, at first, that the ball would stay where I had moved it, and I would release the ball--it would center and I would get spiked! Basically, you move the ball sharply to the right, or sharply to the left, there's not much more steering.

As some of the reviews say, the game could benefit from some variety. And I recommend it be played with the music off, which you can do by tapping on the speaker icon on the main screen.

Not bad, especially for free. Three+ stars.

Superman75 is back. His one-star review is not counted below.

4 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fireman Sam - Junior Cadet* 
Originally $2.99



Well reviewed game for young kids.

From the product page.

Inspired by the popular TV show, this first ever 'Fireman Sam' app features SIX interactive games -- plus special reward sticker book.

Young fans can learn with Fireman Sam and the rest of the Pontypandy Fire Crew as they take on the role of a fire cadet in training. They can earn an 'Honorary Junior Fire Fighter' certificate before putting their skills to the test and helping out Fireman Sam in some action-packed emergencies.

Playable on Kindle Fire and featuring the characters plus all the familiar music and sound effects from the TV show -- Fireman Sam Junior Cadet is a must have app that is sure to entertain and delight all Fireman Sam fans!

Six Fantastic Fun Games to Play
Product playable in ten different languages.
Featuring the familiar music and sound effects from the TV show
Designed for Kindle Fire devices
P2 Kid Safe App. This app does not contain in-app purchasing or data gathering systems of any kind.

23 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

(Only one one-star review by you-know-who and it was in extremely poor taste, I thought. I reported it.)

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (Only one one-star review by you-know-who and it was in extremely poor taste, I thought. I reported it.)
> 
> Betsy


As did I. I don't care about having these apps at all but it seems like someone needs to cut this guy off from his off topic reviews. It wasn't so bad when they were somewhat amusing and peripherally related. But lately they're just skeevy.


----------



## readingril

I wonder if my 22 year old who just applied for the next fire dept recruit class would like to play that for 'training' purposes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

readingril said:


> I wonder if my 22 year old who just applied for the next fire dept recruit class would like to play that for 'training' purposes.




Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Servers Ultimate Pro* 
Originally $8.99



This is an excellent niche app. If you have ever wanted to run a webserver, or think you might want to, this is a great option--you can do it from your phone. Perhaps some who are geekier than me will weigh in. I picked it up.

The reviews are uniformly great (except for whats-his-name) though one reviewer found some help info would have been useful.

As I know this is a niche app, I've found a KBAAD. 18 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Township.



This is one of those "build a community" apps--Farmville, etc. But it's a nice take on it with some nice wrinkles. Great graphics. I've been playing it on my iPad recently... 879 of 1002 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Looks like a great app for "someday" when I have time to deal with it. Sending it to the cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Looks like a great app for "someday" when I have time to deal with it. Sending it to the cloud.


I thought you might be interested, Vydor.  That's what I did....I had downloaded a trial of this on my Android phone a while back with the idea to play with it; but never got around to it and the trial expired, so I'm glad to own it outright for future fun. It was very well reviewed in the Android magazine where I read about it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Camping Checklist* 
Originally $0.99



The title of this app is "Camping Checklist" which I think is really a disservice to the app. It comes with a camping checklist prebuilt for you, but you can really use it for just about any kind of checklist. You can duplicate an existing checklist and then modify it, as I just did--changing the preloaded camping checklist into a travel checklist for an upcoming trip.

It's fairly easy to edit, remove, add and rearrange items on the list--either tap on the stacked boxes menu item to the right of any item, or just press and hold.

My only negatives are the inability to create your own template (even though there is a "templates" section) and that the speech recognition doesn't work on the Fire version, even though it apparently does on the Google Play version. One can get around the no template problem by simply creating a list and calling it a template; that list can then be duplicated. The speech recognition would be handy for speaking one's additions instead of typing them, but not a big deal for me.

Good app for creating lists for just about anything.

122 of 160 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Really? One of the one star reviews is a catalog of every time Amazon repeated an FAOTD?!?! Who in the world sees their life as so useless that they have time to that?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Really? One of the one star reviews is a catalog of every time Amazon repeated an FAOTD?!?! Who in the world sees their life as so useless that they have time to that?


Seriously. I did respond. I was tempted to tell him I think he missed a few.  I think he did, but the real joy would have come from imagining him going over his records line by line....

(There are people who maintain a list of the FAOTDs. Sounds like this guy does.)

Interestingly, I was pretty sure I had this already; I'm going to have to see if it was re-released under a different ASIN. Or, perhaps, I have it on the iPad.... Off to check.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Seems Read Hawk was a bit more blunt about it in the comments.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Seems Read Hawk was a bit more blunt about it in the comments.


Well, you know, I can't stop being a moderator...  Read Hayak isn't your Amazon review name, is it, VS? 

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you know, I can't stop being a moderator...  Read Hayak isn't your Amazon review name, is it, VS?
> 
> Betsy


Nope. I use my real name there.


----------



## cinisajoy

I picked up the FAOTD.  Wonder if it is free today at google play too.


----------



## Annalog

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ...
> Interestingly, I was pretty sure I had this already; I'm going to have to see if it was re-released under a different ASIN. Or, perhaps, I have it on the iPad.... Off to check.
> 
> Betsy


I have this from when it was the FAOTD July 2, 2012 aa there is a yellow Instant order update line from Amazon at the top. However, I haven't used it in a long time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Keep Calm Generator* 
Originally $0.99



This is a simple but effective app to generate those "Keep Calm And..." banners you see everywhere. You can edit the text, the color of the text, the crown logo at the top, and the background, to include photos that come with the app or are on your device. You can save to your Kindle (though it seemed to take a while to save on my HDX8.9) or share to Dropbox, Facebook or your email, among others.

You cannot resize the image within the app, but that can always be done in another app or in a Word doc or html code.










There are a lot of one star reviews based on things that are currently not issues--I'm guessing the app has been updated.

93 of 141 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monica Bunny Bashings* 
Originally $1.99



This game has received some negative or downrated reviews because it is similar to Angry Birds. On its own merit...

You have a little girl, Monica, who apparently has a couple of very annoying brothers. She uses her stuffed bunnies to take them out one at a time, collecting gold stars on the way. (No little brothers were harmed in the making of this video game.) The goal is to collect as many gold stars as possible (max 3) with as few bunnies as possible. You get bonus coins for unused bunnies. It is apparently a spin off from a Brazilian cartoon show or something.

As you progress up the levels, different kinds of bunnies with different flight patterns and abilities become available.

You take out the little brothers one at a time. Once you've taken out one, Monica takes the place of the now-vanquished brother, allowing her to try to take out the remaining brother from a different angle--this is part of the strategy and a nice addition. If you get all three stars, you get to spin a bonus wheel to win additional coins, a bonus game to earn coins, or nothing.

I think the control of arc and distance for the bunny is a little non-intuitive--I wasn't sure where to tap and drag and for some reason, probably my issue, it seems to work in the reverse of how I expect it. Otherwise, a nice little Angry Birds-style game. Sure, it's a clone. Angry Birds created an industry. But it's a different twist; and having a brother myself makes me enjoy this game all the more. 

Some object to the brother-bashing; apparently it's okay to blow up little pigs but not brothers. Whatever. Those people apparently never had their brother throw a dart at them and hit them in the ankle.

Another is concern is the relatively large file size. It is a bit larger than I would like, but not nearly as bad as some games. It's definitely better than the average rating would indicate. I'd give it a 4-. Just a shade under four stars. 3 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Plays in landscape mode and will rotate 180 degrees. Playable in airplane mode.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy,
It is probably little brothers that are doing the objecting.  Having a little brother myself, I understand you completely.  I picked up the game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is a repeat from May 8th (although, oddly, my invoice says I bought it on May 7th). Here's my review from May 7th. I'm going to take a look at it and check how it plays on the HDX. Back in a bit.

Edit: my only objection is that you can't chain actions--on some of these games, you can tap the next action to be performed while your worker is completing an action. On this one, you have to wait until your worker returns to the farm (unless you have a free worker). /edit

(I imagine this will drive "Enough is Enough" crazy. Edit: And yes, Enough is Enough has reposted and updated post. I note he provided a link to the Contact Us page. I used it to thank Amazon for the FAOTD program.  /edit)

Playable in airplane mode and you can have multiple player accounts, so more than one person can play this and save their own progress.

Plays in landscape mode but will rotate 180 degrees.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: My Kingdom for the Princess*
> Originally $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> This one of those time management games. You have to gather resources and construct buildings, finishing a certain number of tasks within the time limit to advance. Nice graphics, smooth gameplay. A keeper. The one star reviews are from an earlier verison of the game which did not, apparently, load well on the Kindle Fire. This one installed and opened fine on my Fire HD8.9
> 
> 12 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object Manor Fable - Full Version* 
Originally $1.99



This is a hidden object game. Not the best one, far from the worst. The objects you have to find are sort of pasted onto the background instead of being integrated into the scenery, which one reviewer objected to. There's a storyline that the games are part of. There's also an arcade mode.

On the main menu, extras should more properly be called "Options." Several game styles are shown--you can set the game mode and difficulty For those modes.

There is a help screen accessed by the question mark on the main level that explains the different levels.

You can search for them by picture or word. On some levels you are given the silhouette of the item instead of a picture. It can be kind of difficult on a 7", the items are small and you do have a time limit, but the hint recharges and you can replay levels. You can zoom in and out by pinching.

There's some variety in the types of games, which I like, to include a Match-3 level. There is a bonus mode where only one item is shown at a time.

The game can be paused. It appears to be playable in Airplane mode, but the second time I tried it, after exiting the game completely and re-starting, it required internet access. Plays in landscape mode in one orientation only.

At least one top reviewer, Tinfoot, seemed to object to the permissions (I think); other top reviewers did not. Edit: That reviewer (Tinfoot) has since removed his one-star review after receiving some negative feedback. His "review" was mainly a rant about people not being smart enough to figure out permissions for themselves.

I'd give it 3.5 stars... 6 of 14 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pathogen* 
Originally $2.99



Apparently this game is a variation of Othello/Reversi.

It's a beautiful game. The game is played in "campaigns." Think levels. You start with the tutorial campaign.

You have various kinds of pieces that you can play next to or on top of other pieces of your own. Different pieces result in transforming your own pieces or transforming enemy pieces, creating the strategy. I'm stuck on level four right now.

You can turn music, sound and animations off using the settings gear menu. You can create your own starting maps using the editor. You can choose the campaign difficulty if you go into single player mode. You can undo your last move anytime while the game is still active. You can earn achievements.

There are concerns about spyware; one top reviewer recommends playing in airplane mode or behind a firewall. Doing so will result in not being able to play against online opponents. It takes a little while to load.

Plays in landscape mode, will rotate 180 degrees in case your cover or need to charge makes that important.

As I typically do not play against online opponents, I am fine playing this in Airplane mode. I would give it four stars; five if they get rid of the reported spyware.

8 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Sounded like fun till you mentioned spyware...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Sounded like fun till you mentioned spyware...


Yeah....it's a really good game.

I don't have anything particularly important on my Fire (my iPad is my principal mobile device) and I can play it in airplane mode fine, so I'm okay with it, but it's a concern according to Robert Reese, one of the big FAOTD reviewers. I recommend reading his review.

I'm not sure I'll actually keep it on my device, space is a premium, but I might. It's that good.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yeah....a really good game.
> 
> I don't have anything particularly important on my Fire (my iPad is my principal mobile device) and I can play it in airplane mode fine, so I'm okay with it, but it's a concern according to Robert Reese, one of the big FAOTD reviewers.
> 
> Betsy


Did you confirm that it is there, or just accept he said so?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Did you confirm that it is there, or just accept he said so?


I don't know how to confirm it's there? I rely on the top reviewers for that stuff. But he's pretty good, and when he says stuff like that, I rarely see anyone dispute it.

I didn't get any flags from my virus protection.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't know how to confirm it's there? I rely on the top reviewers for that stuff. But he's pretty good, and when he says stuff like that, I rarely see anyone dispute it.
> 
> I didn't get any flags from my virus protection.
> 
> Betsy


Just read his comment - he names "urban airship" - which looks like a standard tool for push notifications. It could be used for ads but it also could be used for say "player X has challenged you to a new match" push notification. So could go either way I guess.


----------



## 68564

I just asked him for more info. Lets see if he cares to respond.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Just read his comment - he names "urban airship" - which looks like a standard tool for push notifications. It could be used for ads but it also could be used for say "player X has challenged you to a new match" push notification. So could go either way I guess.


Everyone has their "things" that bug them about these apps. I tend to think that there's some over paranoia on the spyware issue and on the IAP, but then, I don't have kids and I don't have anything critical on my Fire.

It'll be interesting to see if he says anything.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everyone has their "things" that bug them about these apps. I tend to think that there's some over paranoia on the spyware issue and on the IAP, but then, I don't have kids and I don't have anything critical on my Fire.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if he says anything.
> 
> Betsy


I use my Kindle mostly for reading, but it has my primary email account on it, and that would be something I would highly care about spyware/etc getting access to. Even though this one sounds fun, I'll probably pass - but still want to know what Robert knows.


----------



## 68564

Someone else replied with the same basic question.


----------



## cinisajoy

Did anyone notice the game has been out for 8 months but all 3 reviews mentioning spyware came out today?
I thought that was a bit odd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> Did anyone notice the game has been out for 8 months but all 3 reviews mentioning spyware came out today?
> I thought that was a bit odd.


Didn't seem odd to me; for the top reviewers that consistently review the FAOTD, the presence of spyware is a major thing they're looking for. Other people, earlier on, who likely paid for the app, are just looking for an app that they might like.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Well he replied. It seems there is no spyware in it NOW, but the groundwork is in place. So his concern is them sneaking it in later I think.


----------



## cinisajoy

Glad he replied and Betsy cleared up my review question.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Well he replied. It seems there is no spyware in it NOW, but the groundwork is in place. So his concern is them sneaking it in later I think.


Glad he replied. He should make that clear in his review--he usually does.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Looks like I started a bit of a thread on his review, even the owner of the app has replied now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bunny Mania 2 HD* 
Originally $0.99



This was the FAOTD on July 29, 2013. I wasn't able to actually review it then as I was having trouble with my Internet connection and the game wouldn't then play without WiFi. It now plays in airplane mode, so no problem. Don't know if it actually required WiFi before or if it was just a quirk.

Bunnies drop from a giant top hat in the sky. Your job is to direct them by tapping on a control and then tapping on the bunny you want the control to apply to. Your goals are to pick up carrots and flowers and get as many bunnies to the bunny hut as possible. If you get all the bunnies, you get three gold stars. If you lose bunnies, you get fewer stars.

The bunnies, after dropping, will start walking immediately and will not change direction until they bump into something. They can survive small drops but not large ones. You can use one of the controls to stop a bunny; bunnies behind them will will bump into them and turn around. More controls become available as you progress through the layers.

Controls I've encountered so far include walk (to restart a stopped bunny), dig (the bunny digs a shaft down to the next level. A stopped bunny will start up again in the direction shown by the arrow above his head. There's a bridge building control.

You can access a help menu through the settings.

I think the graphics are well done but the bunnies are tiny on my 7" HDX, and you can't zoom in. I think this would be unplayable on a phone.

On my HDX, when I am choosing a level to play on the "levels" menu, sometimes I have to exit the levels menu and go back into the levels in order for tapping on a level to enter that level.

You are able to redo levels to try to get all of the stars. There is a hint button (light bulb) that will show you the path that the bunnies are supposed to take.

I give this four stars. I'd give it five if the graphics were larger scale.

Plays in landscape mode in a single orientation.

61 of 101 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: My Expenses Contrib* 
Originally $3.49



This is an unlock key for paid features of the free "My Expenses" app offered separately. So, first download the basic app, shown as our KBAAD today. That's reviewed separately.

This app adds the ability to:
track an unlimited number of accounts (five in the base app);
create an unlimited number of plans for future and recurring transactions (three in the free version);
the distribution of transactions per category (so you can see where your money is going);
split transactions into different categories (you get five usages included in the basic app);
add a security question for recovery of password
reset all accounts
aggregate multiple accounts
and a template widget to edit templates.

Download and install the My Expense app first, at the link under the KBAAD.

As soon as you download the unlock app and open it, if My Expenses has been installed, it wll unlock the premium features and give you the option to Launch My Expenses.

Once you do that, as far as I can tell, you don't need to keep the unlock app on your device. 6 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: My Expenses.



This is a personal finance manager.

You can track mulltiple accounts, group your transactions per day, week, month , year and display sums. Two level of categories, you export to Quicken and CSV and can be automatically shared via email, FTP and Dropbox.

Includes a built-in calculator.

The first thing you'll want to do is go to the menu bar and set up an account. You can label (name) the account and add a description, opening ballance, choose the currency and the type of account (cash, bank, credit card, asset or liabilities) and a color. Use the disk icon at the top to save your changes.

Use the plus sign at the top to add a transaction. Once you're in transaction mode, you can enter the number and either save and switch to the account screen showing transaction or save and create a new transaction (disc icon with + sign) There is a help screen.

Tapping on the App icon in the upper left gives you a snapshot view of your accounts no matter what screen you have open. You can switch between accounts by tapping on the snapshot view of the desired account.

There is no way to exit the app; it remains running in the background.

To add a password, go to Settings and scroll down to Security. Tap on "Password protection" and check "Activate Password protection." You'll be asked to enter and confirm a password and be warned that you can't recover the password with out the paid unlock key (free today). IMPORTANT: Note that the password didn't enable for me until I force-stopped the app OR until I accessed a different app and went back to My Expenses (although even that wasn't consistent). The app badly needs an exit option.

There is a help screen accessed under the Menu icon in the upper right hand corner.

I give this four stars, one star down because of the security concern with how the password works/doesn't work after exiting the app. Otherwise, a nice tracking app.

1 of 1 reviews for the basic app are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

NOTE for those tracking Superman75's status: He was gone briefly but is back now. He did, however, change all of his past reviews, starting about a week ago and going back, to 5-stars. Perhaps that's where he was.  However, his last four or five reviews have been back to one-stars. And now he's promoting his Twitter, Tumbler and FB pages in his reviews. Which I've reported as abuse.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Always like a good expense tracking app -- my clients ask me about 'em.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Always like a good expense tracking app -- my clients ask me about 'em.


I thought it was quite nice and easy to use.

You don't put in account numbers, so my concern about the password might not matter to some (unless you don't want your spouse to know where your money is going. ) I know it's important to some, plus I think that if the developer is going to include a password option, it ought to work. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought it was quite nice and easy to use.
> 
> You don't put in account numbers, so my concern about the password might not matter to some (unless you don't want your spouse to know where your money is going. ) I know it's important to some, plus I think that if the developer is going to include a password option, it ought to work.
> 
> Betsy


Most of my clients are looking for something where they can easily note expenses for business or whatever while they're on the go, which information they then transfer to a master spreadsheet when they're back home. So keeping track of car mileage and then expenses while on the job. We have cute little paper books to give them but, honestly, who uses paper any more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Most of my clients are looking for something where they can easily note expenses for business or whatever while they're on the go, which information they then transfer to a master spreadsheet when they're back home. So keeping track of car mileage and then expenses while on the job. We have cute little paper books to give them but, honestly, who uses paper any more.


This has a good export feature, apparently, so it might be just the thing. The Free app is good as is and data can be exported to a Quicken readable file or CSV (Excel or other spreadsheet/database).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This has a good export feature, apparently, so it might be just the thing. The Free app is good as is and data can be exported to a Quicken readable file or CSV (Excel or other spreadsheet/database).
> 
> Betsy


Ah! That IS good! Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monki Animal Builder* 
Originally $2.99



This is a build-a-monster game for preschoolers. I haven't tried it--couldn't get past the green snot in the app image  but the reviews are generally good. There is a minimal parental lock on in-app purchases, apparenty. Reviewer Tinfoot indicates it is playable offline.

From the product page:

Crazy eyes, pig nose and octopus tentacles? Build up fun animals!

BUILD UP ANIMALS

Let your kids build up new fun looking animals and unleash their imagination. With 6 fun characters with different personalities to choose from, they can add lots of different body parts - from octopus tentacles and butterfly wings to elephant trunks and alien arms. Watch out! everything is animated and comes to life as soon as it's part of the animal!

9 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- I can't see me encouraging a kid to play a game with that avatar!  What were they thinking?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah -- I can't see me encouraging a kid to play a game with that avatar!  What were they thinking?


Well, you know, little kids love snot humor. Or so I'm told....

To think, we used to complain about the bug eyes and big teeth. 

I wonder if there is a nose-running emoticon set: :~) perhaps? 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dante: The Inferno* 
Originally $0.99



This app was previously offered on Oct 6, 2012, but I was between Fires at the time and didn't pick it up. So I did today.

This, I guess, would be considered a variation on a platform game. The game is built against the backdrop of Dante's Inferno. You have to move "Dante" around a maze collecting lost souls (glowing orbs). Once you've collected all the souls, the exit for that stage becomes accessible. Your ultimate goal is to rescue Beatrice. There is a time limit to finishing a level which has individual stages. You have to avoid various things such as monsters and falling sidewalks in the early levels.

There are dialog panels that you can read a panel at a time or skip by tapping outside the dialog panel.

Controls are a little touchy. You have the option of a four headed arrow controllable by either the left or right hand, or two sets of arrows, an up-down set and a left-right set that you can control with both thumbs. I preferred the two sets of arrows; I thought they were more intuitive.

I thought it was a fun little game. Note many reviews are at least two years old; I think the developers changed things based on the earlier feedback.

I'd give this 3.5 to 4 stars--it's definitely better than the review average would give it. Let's round up and call it 4 stars. -1 star for combined for iffy controls and because the graphics of the actual game aren't quite up to the graphics of the story panels and the background.

66 of 116 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SketchBook Mobile* 
Originally $4.99



This is a powerful drawing app. I have it on my iPad, too. It was previously offered as the FAOTD on November 18, 2011 (and again in October 2013--see Vydor's later post).

This is a very powerful drawing app, but the interface is a little, er, quirky. There is a minimal tutorial when you first open the app.

Basically, you are presented with a blank canvas with a little dot at the bottom of the screen (the app runs in portrait mode, though there is nothing to stop you from drawing in landscape mode). Tapping on the little dot brings up a top menu (more later) and a circle with the available tools (clockwise from top): pencil, airbrush, artist's pen, brush, text, eraser and fill.

Select a tool by tapping on it. The menu disappears, sadly. Tap the dot again to bring the menu back up. You can adjust the opacity and size of the current tool by pressing and holding in the center of the circle and by dragging up or down (opacity) or left and right (size). A little popup at the top of the screen shows what the setting is changing to as you drag.

The top menu that appears varies by tool chosen. The menu that appears for the pen, pencil, brush, and eraser tools allows you to save your art, change the canvas, mirror the lines you make, choose freeform or defined shapes and change color (the pen icon). The four headed arrow allows you to move the infinite canvas, rotate it or zoom in or out. Zoom in or out by pressing and holding and dragging your finger up and down. The thing that looks like a reverse b changes when you tap it to a butterfly looking icon, indicating that anything you draw will be mirrored top to bottom. The last icon lets you add layers; when you add a layer, you can choose between adding a layer, adding a duplicate layer, importing a photo or importing from camera. You can also delete layers from this menu option.

That being said, I think the easiest way to work with the tools is to bring up the menus by tapping on the bottom dot, and then tapping on the pen icon in the top menu. This brings up the color picker AND if you tap on the pen icon now in the top right, you can choose your tool and the effect for that tool with the current settings will be shown in the window. Tap on the rainbow circle to return to the color picker. Drag the little circles to reflect the hue and shade you want, and then tap the circle in the upper right corner to set the new color. Oh, and on the color picker screen, tapping on the little circle with the eyedropper across it on the right side, just below the color circle, will return you to your drawing and let you choose a color from the current art by tapping on the color (or tap and drag until you are on the color you want). That color is automatically set and you are good to draw!

Like other reviewers, I wish there was a built in help section; I wish there was a tool bar that stayed up; I wish that when one chose a tool, the options for that tool would stay up. I wish the mirror mode would allow you to choose between vertical and horizontal symmetry (if it does, I haven't found it yet).

And yet, it is attractive and powerful, a good addition to the toolbox. I'd give it four stars; five if it were a bit more intuitive or came with a tutorial.

A PDF user's guide may be found at http://blog.sketchbook.com/storage/documentation/SketchBook%20for%20Android_Mobile_2.pdf 3.8 of 321 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I picked it up



> Instant Order Update for Vincent. You purchased this item on October 24, 2013. View this order.


for free previously, so must have been a FAOTD then too. I guess.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> I picked it up
> 
> for free previously, so must have been a FAOTD then too. I guess.


Probably...we could check this thread. 

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Probably...we could check this thread.
> 
> Betsy


Well if we did, and find it, then I have to go leave a 1 star review - because it is free and umm its not something else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SketchBook Mobile*
> Originally $1.99


Yep, though our thread has it on the 25th. I've noticed this before...there is a day difference between Amazon's day of purchase and our thread. Don't know what that means. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Well if we did, and find it, then I have to go leave a 1 star review - because it is free and umm its not something else?


Yes, by all means.... 

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

And it was free in 2011 as well.


> Instant Order Update for btackitt. You purchased this item on November 18, 2011.
> Items Ordered
> Price
> SketchBook Mobile [Apps for Android]
> Sold By: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.
> 
> $0.00
> Item(s) Subtotal: $0.00
> ----
> Total Before Tax: $0.00
> Tax Collected: $0.00
> ----
> Total for this Order: $0.00


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> And it was free in 2011 as well.


Yep, mentioned that in my post.  That's when I got it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sigh...since yesterday, Amazon changed the pages in the Android App Store (I think--I already had yesterday's app) so that when I browse on my iPad, all I see in the "Buy" section is "Download the Amazon Appstore app" to download the app.  Which is ridiculous as it won't install on my device.  And no way to check compatibility with my existing devices.  It looks like the page is acknowledging that I have a mobile device and assumes it must be Android.  

Now I have to go downstairs and get one of my Fires.  Sigh....

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh...since yesterday, Amazon changed the pages in the Android App Store (I think--I already had yesterday's app) so that when I browse on my iPad, all I see in the "Buy" section is "Download the Amazon Appstore app" to download the app. Which is ridiculous as it won't install on my device. And no way to check compatibility with my existing devices. It looks like the page is acknowledging that I have a mobile device and assumes it must be Android.
> 
> Now I have to go downstairs and get one of my Fires. Sigh....
> 
> Betsy


Are you sure? Seems to be working for me....

http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b/ref=topnav_storetab_mas?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011

And looks like Crush is the FAOTD:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the whiny first world problem post, I was half asleep and so decided to go back to bed. 

Yeah, I can see what the app is, I just can't "purchase" it or direct it to start downloading on one of my Fires from my iPad. My iPad is my primary computer that I do all my posting on KBoards from. For a lot of reasons due solely to features on the iPad that I haven't been able to duplicate on the Fire. (Keyboard shortcuts being a big part--if anyone knows how to do keyboard shortcuts on an Android device, let me know. But I also like the browser better and how I can set up by bookmarks.) From my iPad, I generally send the app to my Fire and let it install while I set up the rest of the FAOTD post--I have a form Harvey built for me that fetches the data and formats it so I can post here and on our blog. Can't do that the way the page is set up now.

This is what I see now:










On the right, where it says to get the App Store, I used to be able to get the app or send it to one of my devices, and check the compatibility. 

Anyway, I've trotted down to the quilt studio now that I'm awake and fetched the Fires which were all down there where I was camped last night, and I'm ready to go.



Betsy


----------



## 68564

I am on my MacBook and I can purchase it and send to my fire. Wonder why your iPad is different?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> I am on my MacBook and I can purchase it and send to my fire. Wonder why your iPad is different?


Added a pic in the post below to show what I see. I'm sure if I were on my desktop, it would be the same as your Macbook...but it is apparently recognizing that my device is a mobile device, and is myopically deciding all mobile devices are Android. I guess another stage in its battle with Apple. 

I sent a question to CS...OK, I'm going to get back to the regularly scheduled programming, back in a sec with the real FAOTD post.

EDIT: Ahhh, I figured out what happened...I bought an Amazon Local Register device to use at an upcoming show where I confidently expect to sell a bunch of stuff. Amazon has a glitch where I had to create a new account just for that device. Apparently I was logged into that account. All is well with the world now. I discovered it when I tried to post a comment to a review for the app....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: CRUSH* 
Originally $1.99



This is a Tetris-like game with some nice touches. Instead of fitting falling shapes, you have to eliminate groupings of the same color in an advancing stack by tapping on one of the blocks in the group as the stack advances from the top of the screen towards the bottom. When the blocks get to close to the bottom, the words "Danger" appear, and the game will pause and then, if you don't get rid of enough blocks in the next move, you're finished!

The screen make it looks like the blocks are advancing down and away, kind of like the old fashioned movie trailers. You can change the angle of the tilt from "low" to "high" in options.

There are two modes, think and react. In Think, the stack moves very slowly, and advances more when you remove a block, in React, they're faster. You can play with the settings for each in Options.

There is a simple Help screen. Basically it says touch blocks to destroy all matching. (That touch the block you tap, though it doesn't say that.) There are some power ups that appear as you earn them. You do get to choose one of the powerups to use, at a cost. So far, I've seen Remix--every row mixed up and dropped; Slow--briefly slow down the stack and Chop--closest 25 blocks removed.

Options include sound, music, Helper? and Touch2. Not sure what that is--you get the choices of "nothing" and "use power."

Playable only in portrait mode in one orientation.

Playable in airplane mode.

I enjoyed it, though we'll see about replay value. 3 of 3 reviews are four stars and above. I'd give it four stars.

In other news, Superman75 has a review but enough people have voted it unhelpful that it doesn't seem to appear in the average rating for the app, yay! His review yesterday was removed; I suspect for being obscene (that's how I reported it). His review for the sketching app was "I drew a


Spoiler



penis


 with arms."

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Added a pic in the post below to show what I see. I'm sure if I were on my desktop, it would be the same as your Macbook...but it is apparently recognizing that my device is a mobile device, and is myopically deciding all mobile devices are Android. I guess another stage in its battle with Apple.
> 
> I sent a question to CS...OK, I'm going to get back to the regularly scheduled programming, back in a sec with the real FAOTD post.
> 
> EDIT: Ahhh, I figured out what happened...I bought an Amazon Local Register device to use at an upcoming show where I confidently expect to sell a bunch of stuff. Amazon has a glitch where I had to create a new account just for that device. Apparently I was logged into that account. All is well with the world now. I discovered it when I tried to post a comment to a review for the app....
> 
> Betsy


Oh good . . . . I was going to say it's pretty short sighted of the Zon to require a download when you can't download rather than letting you purchase through the website. Seems like not a volley in the battle but shooting themselves in the foot! Glad it was just a two account problem. 

Have some more caffeine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh good . . . . I was going to say it's pretty short sighted of the Zon to require a download when you can't download rather than letting you purchase through the website. Seems like not a volley in the battle but shooting themselves in the foot! Glad it was just a two account problem.
> 
> Have some more caffeine.


Working on it... 

I've never had a second account before (well, I did make one for my mom and registered a Kindle to it for testing purposes once...but I've never logged into it on a computer). And I didn't remember logging into it on the browser last night--just in the app, but I guess that set the account for the iPad. And since it still said, Welcome, Betsy at the top, I didn't notice.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, on the road....someone else post a link to the FAOTD?  Thanks!

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## intinst

Rayman Jungle Run

The legendary platforming hero is making the jump to your favorite mobile device! Rayman Jungle Run is powered by the same UbiArt Framework engine that brought you Rayman Origins--winner of numerous Game of the Year and Platformer of the Year awards. Run, Rayman, Run!If you're one of the many who can't get enough of the original Rayman games, you're in luck. Rayman Jungle Run brings the fun of Ubisoft's platformers to your Android device--with lots of new challenges and a sparkling, seamless playing experience.
Run, leap, fly, and punch your way through lush jungle landscapes and dark, spooky caves. Discover new worlds and unlock new powers with Rayman, the grooviest dude ever to lope his way into the gaming universe.
Bliss out to the game's captivating soundtrack, smooth touch-based controls, and stunning graphics. As you progress through the levels, you'll even unlock exclusive wallpapers that you can display on your device.Meet the ChallengeRayman Jungle Run is easy for all ages to pick up and play, but challenging even for longtime Rayman fans to master. Do you have the skills to unlock the Land of the Livid Dead levels? There's only one way to find out. Get started!

4 out of 5 stars ratings, most of the 1's have to do with it being a much bigger down load after installation:


> tinman
> First thing first, the 6 megabyte download listed in the Amazon App Store description is VASTLY misleading: it's only an install patch. Open it and get the actual size of this game, fully installed, at 187mbs (but did move the majority of it to my SD card automatically, leaving 10mbs on my device). A far cry from six.


and



> IAP: Unlock All Levels, and a "Hero Package" that gives you another character and two costumes.


and



> But jeeze, Ubisoft, why inflict loyal fans, who will still look at and buy your games, and newcomers with all this advertising/In-App JUNK in a PAID GAME?! For the past 20+ years, your marketing has seemed to work great in my opinion: awesome games, solid fan base, never like all the other greedy giants in the market. I haz sad!


----------



## 68564

intinst said:


> Rayman Jungle Run
> 
> The legendary platforming hero is making the jump to your favorite mobile device! Rayman Jungle Run is powered by the same UbiArt Framework engine that brought you Rayman Origins--winner of numerous Game of the Year and Platformer of the Year awards. Run, Rayman, Run!If you're one of the many who can't get enough of the original Rayman games, you're in luck. Rayman Jungle Run brings the fun of Ubisoft's platformers to your Android device--with lots of new challenges and a sparkling, seamless playing experience.
> Run, leap, fly, and punch your way through lush jungle landscapes and dark, spooky caves. Discover new worlds and unlock new powers with Rayman, the grooviest dude ever to lope his way into the gaming universe.
> Bliss out to the game's captivating soundtrack, smooth touch-based controls, and stunning graphics. As you progress through the levels, you'll even unlock exclusive wallpapers that you can display on your device.Meet the ChallengeRayman Jungle Run is easy for all ages to pick up and play, but challenging even for longtime Rayman fans to master. Do you have the skills to unlock the Land of the Livid Dead levels? There's only one way to find out. Get started!


Reviews seem to say the game is not really free, it costs money to unlock levels and is riddled with ads.


----------



## intinst

VydorScope said:


> Reviews seem to say the game is not really free, it costs money to unlock levels and is riddled with ads.


Yeah, I was adding that. Not as fast as others or even I used to be.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Intinst and also Vydorscope for filling in for me!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Gem Spinner II* 
Originally $1.99



This a unique match-3 game that can be quite challenging and could benefit from a better tutorial. However, I found it quite enjoyable and I think it has great replay value...

The wrinkle is that pieces can't be swapped across inner boundaries... You swap within the inner boundaries so that they match across boundaries if necessary. Good game!

Plays in portrait mode but will turn 180 degrees and plays in airplane mode.

5 stars. 201 of 277 reviews are four stars and above.

Interestingly, Amazon has updated how you browse reviews for an app. One can look by newest, by most helpful positive or negative, or by reviewer or number of stars....

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Montezuma Puzzle Premium* 
Originally $0.99



Product Description
Montezuma Puzzle is a relaxing and logical tiling Puzzle game in the Ancient Aztec Empire scenery. Arrange the puzzle shapes in the right patterns. Sounds simple? Try out!

A top reviewer says the app isn't quite ready for prime time but suggests picking it up as it shows promise. I won't have time to test drive it, but I'm picking it up. 40 of 53 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Adventures of a Wizard* 
Originally $2.99



This is a platform game where you control (apparently) a young magician and have to complete certain tasks and defeat enemies to advance.

I have to agree with the other reviewers that the controls on this game are bad. It uses the accelerometer and there is no option to use the touch screen. My main problem is that you tilt left to go right and vice versa. That being said, I did get kind of used to it, but I really couldn't care enough to proceed. The graphics aren't great, and the colors not good. Sorry. This may be my first, or probably second one-star game. Got to agree with the masses.

0 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Umano: Listen to News Articles.



This is a nicely done app that allows you to choose from a curated selection of articles in various categories. The article is read by a real person.

You pick various "channels,". Editor's picks, technology, Breaking News, and various publications such as CNN, the Atlantic. You can create a playlist if you set up a Umano account.

The product talks about ability to download, but apparently that is a premium option. I tried to sign up for the free seven day trial, but repeatedly got a message, "Something went wrong, please try again later."

If you pick an article, when it ends, it will go to the next one in your library, based on the channels you've chosen. If you're playing from a playlist you've set up, it will go to the next one on the playlist. There are different narrators for different articles. Nice app. I can see me using this while I sew. 25 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betcha they switch out the FAotD given the generally poor reviews . . . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think you're probably right.  Keep an eye on it...I'm going to be on the road today heading home...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betcha they switch out the FAotD given the generally poor reviews . . . . . . . .


You'd think someone would have noticed that ahead of time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You'd think someone would have noticed that ahead of time.


I _think_ that developers ask to be a FAotD -- maybe even pay. And then the reviews start coming in once the promo starts. As of right now there are 16 reviews . . . . none dated earlier than yesterday and _that_ could be an artifact of a world time zones. None, by the way, are better than 3 stars and most (13) are 1 star. 

When this sort of thing has happened in the past -- or there have been lots of reports of it crashing on Fires or something -- Amazon has put up an alternate by mid to late morning -- you know, when the medium wigs start getting in to work in Seattle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And it's been changed...


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I was just about to check after getting home from running errands. 

I enjoy a good solitaire set . . . . . . will check it out.

14 of 24 reviews are 4 or 5 star -- most are from about a year ago. A few mention problems with it not closing when you stop playing and using up resources that way, but apparently if you open some other application it will close itself -- just keeps running if you don't actively do something else.  Several reviews, at least one from today, say it doesn't work on the HDX.  I've sent it to mine so I'll check it out and report back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Home now!

It works fine on my 7" HDX.  Hmmmm.....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And it works on my HDX 8.9" . . . . . . so . . . . not sure what their issues were.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Reading Tinfoot's review about the resource requirements, it may be that there isn't enough space.  Or something.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Shards - the brickbreaker* 
Originally $1.49



This is a game similar to Breakout, if you are familiar with that game. You have a paddle at the bottom of the screen and have to bounce the ball off the paddle and destroy as the blocks on the screen. The ball will bounce off the blocks and return to you, you need to keep the ball going. There will be various powerups (and powerdowns) that will fall. Some make the paddle bigger, give you a new life or make the ball slower or multiply balls. Some make the paddle smaller, destroy it (losing a turn) or make the ball faster. And other things. You earn stars based on the number of balls you use and the time it takes you to clear the screen.

The layouts are quite attractive. You can play the game in slow, normal, or fast. Your best time and number of stars for each level is recorded. Clearing a level unlocks the next level.

Nice game. I think there's a bit of a lag moving the paddle, and you need to be careful to place your finger slightly under the paddle or you can't see it! Other reviewers have commented on the lack of permissions.

There is a help screen that explains the powerups. You can turn off the music, sounds and "shariens" which are floating spheres that affect the ball.

I've already spent too much time playing this game, so I give it five stars.  11 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Down The Hatch* 
Originally $0.99



This is a kind of endless runner, er, faller game which is better than the average star rating would indicate. Despite the bug eyes and big teeth.  Apparently back in 2012, when first released, it had some issues.

You have a little gremlin who is very, very hungry and goes into free fall. Using the tilt mechanism, you have to help the gremlin eat all the doughnuts, pies and cakes he goes by while falling and avoid the enemies. There is a health meter--if your health goes down to zero, you lose a life. Occasionally there is a new life powerup that he can consume to gain a life. The game is over when all the lives are exhausted. There are various levels with different enemies on different levels.

You earn various trophies. Unfortunately, once you earn a trophy, you can't tell what you earned it for.  Check out the trophy screen from the main page and tap on the trophy silhouette to see what you're aiming for.

There is a calibration screen when you first start playing. There is also a help screen on the Main Menu which basically tells you what you can probably figure out for yourself as you play--the game doesn't need much instruction. Options include turning sound on and off, replaying the story or resetting the game.

I liked the game as endless runners go. It's more relaxed than some of them but gets progressively more challenging. The controls work very well and the game is very intuitive--you'll figure it out very quickly.

I'd give this four stars.

27 of 68 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Not seen our reviewer buddy in a while. Think Amazon did something about it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Not seen our reviewer buddy in a while. Think Amazon did something about it?


No he's there...but his reviews have been sort of low key. Today's says something about not being the movie. They may have removed a few and warned him. He's taken out the promotional stuff in the last couple.

I should add that this was apparently the FAOTD in September 2012, but I missed it then.

Betsy


----------



## intinst

VydorScope said:


> Not seen our reviewer buddy in a while. Think Amazon did something about it?


No such luck, he's back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Captain Fishblock* 
Originally $0.99



This is a cute physics based game. You drop blocks of ice containing fish onboard your boat. Each level you have a primary goal--total number of blocks, weight of blocks or height of blocks for example, a time goal and an additional goal of not knocking the dog off the boat (not sure if this is consistent on all levels). You can earn up to three stars on each level. Only the primary goal is mandatory to clear the level with at least one star.

If a block falls off the boat, your level ends. If you don't make the time goal or other goal, you clear the level but lose stars.

My only issue is that there is no way to pause the game or start a replay within the level. If you want to start over, you need to drop a block into the water to get the replay option. If you clear the level but want to play it again, you have to go to "select level" and reselect the level.

It's playable only in one portrait orientation, but is playable in airplane mode.

I had no issues playing the game on my Fire HDX, though at least one reviewer did. 3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

_Edited to correct review, thanks Vydor! --Betsy_


----------



## 68564

I am not sure I understand...



> It's playable only in one portrait orientation, but is playable in landscape mode.


What?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Oops!  That should be "airplane" mode.  Thanks for reading!  I'll fix it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mahjong Sports* 
Originally $1.49



This is your typical Mahjong tile matching game with the ability to choose tile sets (designs), the background and whether the tiles are animated or not.

There is a Tutorial and also a Training Mode under options.

You can access the options or Tutorial within a game by tapping on the top bar (where it has the clock and number of moves) and then tapping on the menu bar at the top. At the bottom of the screen are two options to change the orientation of the tiles--this may help you see the board differently enough to recognize matches--a shuffle key that looks like a die (dice), an undo button, a pause button and a hint button (the "advance" button on the far right). The hint button lights up a match--you have to look closely to see it. The shuffle button adds 10 seconds to your time. When you tap on the menu button at the top, you'll see a "play" button in the upper right which will solve the game for you.

The game works well, graphics are attractive. Nothing really unique but a good solid mahjong matching game.

The two one-star reviews have nothing to do with game play or the purchase experience, so this is really three out of three that are four stars or above.

I'd call it a solid four star Mahjong game bordering on five stars.

3 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pettson's Inventions 2* 
Originally $1.99



This is from a series which is a favorite of members here on KBoards. If you got Pettson's Inventions Deluxe as a prior Free App of the Day, I believe you have all of the inventions that are part of this entry in the series. (The info from the product page does state this.)

The goal is to complete the building of a Rube Goldberg-type device (if you want to see a real-life Rube Goldberg device, see Harvey's ALS Ice-Bucket challenge thread in Not Quite Kindle.) You are provided with a scenario and a collection of objects to use.

The images and inventions are quite charming. Playing the games in this series never fail to make me smile. If you missed the Pettson's Inventions Deluxe, I highly recommend this game. Five stars of Five stars from me.

13 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Harvey is a bit off center....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*Betsy removes cattle prod from holster.*


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *Betsy removes cattle prod from holster.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oh, poo. I was hoping it was a new one. I agree.     all the way.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cryptic Escape* 
Originally $0.99



This is another in a series of "Cryptic" click-and-point adventure games. These are quite enjoyable games--not too difficult but with a nice level of challenge. I'm very pleased to find another in this series. I'd give this a strong four stars.

The other games in the series are $0.99 each and can be found 
here. 9 of

11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Got this one. It's not too difficult even for me although I haven't gotten past the shield puzzle yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Castle Doombad* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very nice tower defense game--I enjoyed it immensely. You have to prevent "heroes" from rescuing a princess in a castle safe using various traps--spikes from floor, spears, acid dripping from ceiling, overactive air conditioning. The evil overlord is at the top directing the waves of heroes. You earn currency by accumulating "screams" from the princess (there is also a scream generator) and coins and screams that the heroes drop when you kill them (no blood). There's also a flying monkey I haven't quite figured out. Like Plants v Zombies, there's a meter at the top that tells you how you are doing with the waves of heroes. Also like Plants v Zombies, you pick the traps that you are going to use for each stage.

I didn't encounter any of the problems playing it with my HDX that some report in the reviews--unless I tried to play in airplane mode. Then the game would not advance past the splash screen. If played with WiFi on, the game played fine--I'm currently up to stage 7.

The game does offer in-app purchases, but so far none are needed to make purchases in the shop; you are able to accumulate enough "stuff" to do upgrades, etc.

One of the other top reviewers reports embedded spyware. This, combined with the inability to play in airplane mode, is a big red flag for those with security concerns. It's a shame, because it is a really good game.... I give it five stars for game play, but will probably bring that down to three for the inability to play in airplane mode with the spyware that's reported. I'd suggest picking it up but sending it to the cloud in case they someday do something about the spyware. It's a really good game.

33 of 50 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Grrr. I will pass. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dr. Panda's Hospital* 
Originally $2.99



I could have sworn this was a FAOTD before, but I didn't get it. On the other hand, there have been several Dr. panda apps, I think. So maybe I'm thinking of another app.

From the product page:

WHAT KID DOESN'T WANT TO BE A DOCTOR, A NURSE, OR A VETERINARIAN?
Here's their chance to help veterinarian Dr. Panda take care of animals at Dr. Panda's Hospital. Your preschooler will greet 8 different animals and pets in the waiting room. Then, your child will help them to their hospital beds, discover their medical problems and nurse them back to health thru mini games - all while learning sequencing! Check the product features section to get more details about these games and activities.

RECOMMENDED FOR
Dr. Panda's Hospital is ideal for 2 to 6 years old boys and girls who are naturally curious about basic medical procedures and anatomy. This game is also perfect to reduce fears of nurses, doctors, and hospitals that youngsters sometimes experience. Next time your kid has to go to the clinic, remind him of Dr. Panda! 232 of 274 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Real Steel HD* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:

Based on the Dreamworks movie, starring Hugh Jackman, the gritty action of Real Steel takes place in a secret world where boxing has gone high-tech in the not-so-distant future. Players lead their robot to greatness, fighting off steel opponents weighing over 2,000 pounds and reaching up to 8 feet tall. Real Steel features rich gameplay and high replay value including new Tournament and Survival Modes.

Reviews, including three today indicate a lot of pop-up ads. 20% of the reviews are one-stars, which is a pretty high percentage. So, there's a bonus app, just in case. 395 of 681 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Bonza Word Puzzle.



This a fun word game, not too challenging but still entertaining and a nice twist. It does have in-app purchases for additional starter packs, but you also get a free game every day.

97 of 130 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: R-Type* 
Originally $1.90



From the product page:

Let's go back in the 80's with this classic old-school shoot'em up! One of the biggest arcade game will make you travel back in the day. Be ready to have fun with this old-school side-shooter game!

INCLUDING ORIGINAL FEATURES!
The game is the challenging R-Type you used to play before. And we kept all its specifics, just the way you remember it! Fly through 8 levels with 3 different control options. Play in two difficulty levels. Upgrade with new weapons, power-ups, and attachments. Defeat 8 unique bosses and waves of various enemies.

FEEL THE BLAST!
Blast off and strike the evil Bydo Empire! Don't be shy and use your best shot to take them down! It's retro, it's fun and it's also hard to master. Be the best ever to finish this masterpiece! 43 of 70 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doodle Jump SpongeBob SquarePants* 
Originally $1.99



I love Doodle Jump. Here's a Sponge Bob version.

From the product page:

Jump into the most hilariously addictive game ever with all-new Doodle Jump SpongeBob SquarePants!

The diabolical Plankton and his jailhouse crew have stolen the Krabby Patty Secret Formula! With Doodle Jump SpongeBob SquarePants, jump up and across Bikini Bottom, blast bubbles at baddies, and restore order to the sea.

ADDITIONAL NOTES: Doodle Jump SpongeBob SquarePants offers in-app purchases and charges real money for additional in-app content. You may lock out the ability to purchase in-app content by adjusting your device's settings.

29 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas

Wake Up

Have you ever shrugged off your alarm clock, turning it off only to fall back asleep? Wake up gently and avoid accidentally disabling your alarm with Alarm Clock Xtreme. This alarm clock includes features that prevent excessive snoozing and get you out of bed so you can get a productive start to the day. Alarm Clock Xtreme can even automatically disable itself when it detects that you're traveling to work or school using GPS (requires the GPS plugin available for free in the Amazon Appstore).
Conscious Calculations

Choose an unlimited number of alarms, set alarms to repeat, and let your music wake you up with a random song option. Set your morning alert to slowly increase the volume and wake you up in a soothing manner. Force yourself to do math in order to snooze or set the shake to snooze option. The snooze button is extra large, and you can even set a maximum number of snoozes.
Full Featured

This alarm clock includes the following features: unlimited alarms, repeating alarms, music alarm, random song alarm, gentle alarm volume ramp up, math to snooze/disable, shake to snooze/disable, minimum speed to disable, nap alarm with countdown timer, large snooze button, snooze 1-60 min, decrease snooze duration after each snooze, max number snoozes, auto-snooze, auto-dismiss, option to keep screen locked keeping the phone safe in your pocket, and analog alarm clock widget.

Do not install Alarm Clock Xtreme to the SD Card. The app will be unable to re-start automatically when the phone reboots or the SD Card is mounted/unmounted. This will cause you to miss alarms. Phone must be on for alarm to work.

29 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

I know nothing about how well this will work with your Fire of any variety.
But it is the Free App of the Day.
4.6 out of 5 stars

just sayin.....

Geoff T.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Polar Bowler 1st Frame* 
Originally $0.99



From the product description:

A Polar Bear in an inner tube? Wait, he's BOWLING in the inner tube and there's a penguin with a towel?

PB has always loved Polar Bowling. When he was a kid, his dad built him a little alley and gave him an inner tube. Since then he's been launching himself down the lane trying to knock over anything that resembles a bowling pin. As PB grew older, he began thinking he could build a better mousetrap, er...bowling alley. What better place to build it than his own backyard? Building was hard work though! So, he forged a work order at his father's business, PB Industries, and had a polar bowling alley constructed FOR him in his own backyard.

So every afternoon, it's time to bowl.

And bowl he does.

Originally available for play on your PC, Mac, or even the Nintendo DS, Polar Bowler has been knocking down pins all over the world. We've brought him back and built him a whole new alley your smart phones and Kindles. Check out some highlights of the new lane as you bowl:

- A giant "Jumbotron" at the end of the lane 
- A bigger better Bear Return for convenience 
- A fountain and statue for....ambiance 
- J the penguin who operates the pin machine and hands PB a towel when he needs it. 122 of 159 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Building was hard work though! So, he forged a work order at his father's business, PB Industries, and had a polar bowling alley constructed FOR him in his own backyard.


What kind of values are these games teaching our kids?!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Is this anything like Elf Bowling? Loved that game.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> Wake Up
> 
> I know nothing about how well this will work with your Fire of any variety.
> But it is the Free App of the Day.
> 4.6 out of 5 stars
> 
> just sayin.....
> 
> Geoff T.


Thanks, Geoff!


----------



## Dragle

I tried the Alarm Clock app last night/this morning.  It works, but you have to push the "on" button and swipe to get the screen to come on so you can tap Snooze or Dismiss.  So that kind of defeats the purpose of the snooze function.  Maybe I can find a setting to get it to bypass that.  Other than that, it is a very nice app with lots of features and different sounds to use.  I also need to see if it will work on my original Fire, which is the one always by my bed for listening to podcasts and sound effects, for getting to sleep.


----------



## geoffthomas

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Geoff!


You are welcome. 
Just trying to help out when I can.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

geoffthomas said:


> You are welcome.
> Just trying to help out when I can.


You're the best! 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Toy Defense 2* 
Originally $1.99



This is a tower defense style game. The major complaints so far, and from pre-FAOTD reviews are about in-app purchases.

From the product display:

The outcome of the war is in your hands!

Toy Defense 2 is the long-awaited sequel to the multi-million-download hit Toy Defense! Set in WW2, this action/strategy game is packed with more levels, amazing new features, a big selection of fighting units for each world, and more intense action than ever.

Take part in various missions in a range of theaters of war, from the picturesque beaches and forests of Normandy to the deserts of northern Africa. The most epic battles of WW2 await you!

Recruit, upgrade, and manage your troops to create your own powerful army! Defend your base, fight off invading enemies, and develop your own winning strategy!

With Toy Defense's unique spin on military strategy having become a proven success among gamers, the sequel Toy Defense 2 is sure to be a great find for anyone who enjoys tower defense, action, and strategy games. 80 of 98 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Elements War* 
Originally $0.99



Very mixed reviews of this arcade style game, including a poor one by "Happy Guy." Apparently not our HappyGuy.  I haven't had a chance to try it, will try once I get to the hotel in London later today. 4 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I think if HappyGuy lit those matches he mentioned he might enjoy the game more.


----------



## HappyGuy

Sorry, but that HappyGuy isn't this HappyGuy. Looking at his(?) other reviews; I don't own ANY of the games that person reviewed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> Sorry, but that HappyGuy isn't this HappyGuy. Looking at his(?) other reviews; I don't own ANY of the games that person reviewed.




Thought it was you! I've seen his reviews before and always thought so. I'll edit my post... Sorry about that!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Who ever it was/is would have better time if he lit those matches. I am sure of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: BisMag Calculator 3D* 
Originally $1.99



Long time followers of this thread will know that I'm a big fan of calculator apps, so I picked this one up. However, can't test it right now. Here's the product description:

BisMag Calculator 3D" is a powerful math tool for Android consists of 5 calculators. "Matrix Calculator", a tool to calculate the decompositions and various operations on matrix, "Equation Solver" an instrument capable of solving equations of degree n, "Graphing Calculator" a real scientific graphing calculator can draw graphs in 2D and 3D, "Currency Converter" a currency converter always updated with the new exchange rates and "Unit Converter" a small units converter. In addition we find a comfortable Periodic Table of Elements. 4 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I had to get it too -- will try to get time to play today.  Reviews are VERY Balanced. 2 each at 1, 2, 3, and 4 stars and 4 at 5 stars. There are a couple of actually useful reviews at 2 and 3 stars.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess Amazon wants us to be able to read much, much faster so we can get more books read from our TBR piles or from KU!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Speed Reading Trainer Full* 
Originally $1.99



This is a speed reading training app. The most recent one-star review says it wouldn't run after being updated. Two newer reviews at this point, both five-star, are questionable as each contains little detail and the reviewer in each case has only reviewed one other app. Still, it's free...no loss in giving it a try. I've picked it up but can't test it right now.

From the product page:

Ivy Standard presents the full version of Speed Reading Tutor! More books and stores have been added to this version of the app, and there are no ads. The full version is also updated more frequently.

This speed reading app is a fun, effective way to increase your reading abilities. This app uses the fundamentals of metaguiding and viewing exercises to train your eyes to process text quicker. We have also included a diagnostic tool so you can check your progress as you read! A selection of public domain works has been provided for your reading pleasure and new articles and books are being added frequently!

The average adult reads at about 250 words per minutes with a 70% comprehension rate. Students who have used the Ivy Standard system have seen increases of up to 500 WPM in as little as two weeks of use. 9 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

someone was up early... or late as the case may be...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> someone was up early... or late as the case may be...


Not really, it was 8AM in England when I posted that, which is where I've been since the 10th. This post is up early. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SimplePhysics* 
Originally $1.99



This is a golden oldie FAOTD. I picked it up in September 2012. I love these kinds of games. You need to build things. You have a test dummy that you can use, too.

From the product page:

The sequel to BridgeBasher is finally here! SimplePhysics lets you design complex structures for everything from tree houses to ferris wheels and then simulates your design with a sophisticated physics engine.

A wise person once said: "An engineer is someone who can do for a dime what any fool can do for a dollar." In SimplePhysics, your design must not only be strong enough, it must be cheap enough to win. With the built-in Leaderboards, you can also compete with people all around the world to see who can create the most cost effective designs.

Create your design in seconds with the blueprints editor. If you make a mistake, simply tap the Undo button. Zoom in and out by pinching the screen and pan the view using a two finger drag.

While testing, you can see how the strain is distributed across your design. Areas that are under immense strain are colored bright red, while other areas are colored green. This allows you to find and fix problem areas in your design.

The finger test lets you use your finger to push and pull on your design. You can use this with pinpoint accuracy, or you can just smash your design to smithereens. The finger test has an explosive new twist. You can now create explosions by tapping the screen for ultimate annihilation.

The newly added Bomb Shack level includes a dummy with full support for ragdoll physics. Throw him around, blow him up, and smash him against your design.

The slow motion feature lets you slow things down so you can see how your design is failing, and it is also incredibly fun to watch explosions destroying your design in slow motion. 3.8 of 244 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Peppy Pals: Empathy Adventures* 
Originally $2.99



This is a game aimed at small children ages 2-6.

From the product page:

Peppy Pals is a fun adventure game for children ages 2 to 6 about emotions and friendship in which you meet four quirky animals. There's plenty to do in this colorful and exciting world, be it playing with your new friends, helping them out in various situations, or enjoying a mini-game.

Peppy Pals is rooted in empathy, emotions, and social skills and has been created with the help of both experts and psychologists. You might have heard of emotional intelligence or social and emotional learning ("EQ", "EI", or "SEL"), and research indicates that these skills are an important factor for success and happiness, as well as reduce the chance of being bullied or bullying others.

Peppy Pals is a unique way of learning and exploring an exciting game world without "right or wrong", set in a relaxed and pleasant environment. Without any language, Peppy Pals reaches out globally with focus on high quality visuals and simple, fun and meaningful interactions.

At this point, there are only two reviews; both appear useless to me. One is by Superman75, who one-stars everything, and the other is five-star review by a reviewer who has only ever reviewed this app, which makes it appear that the reviewer may have some connection to the app developer.

I'm unable to test the app myself--look for more reviews later in the day. 1 of 2 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sparkle 2* 
Originally $4.99



This is a Zuma style game. I loved Sparkle 1 and so didn't hesitate to pick this up as a FAOTD. Reviews are great.

22 of 27 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sleepwalker's Journey* 
Originally $0.99



This was the Free App of the Day on February 10, 2013. It's a platform game for the young or the young at heart. In some ways, it's more like an interactive book than a game, and quite beautiful. It really is quite dreamlike.

From the product page:

Take a beautiful journey into dreams!

Meet drowsy Moonboy. Blown out of bed by a big lunar sneeze, he sleepwalks through dreams. Moonboy needs your help to reach his bed. Guide him safely through various traps, clear obstructions from his path, and shift his surroundings to create a safe passage to the cozy bed. Solve environment puzzles in a fantasy world, find multiple pathways through the game, and collect stars and crescents to experience the beauty of Sleepwalker's Journey fairytale atmosphere.

You are Moonboy's only guardian, and your imagination is the key that shapes the dream, as you lead the boy to his beloved bed. You are the dream creator.

122 of 157 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: OfficeSuite Professional 7* 
Originally $14.99



1520 of 2128 reviews are four stars and above.

*27 different apps, free today, including Office Suite Pro, above! I guess Amazon is celebrating the new Fires! *

See the complete list here.

A lot are repeats, but there are some I don't have, and for those new to having a Fire, there are some great buys here!

Of particular note are OfficeSuite, normally $14.99, PrinterShare Mobile Print, normally $12.95 and mSecure - Password Manager and Secure Digital Wallet, normally $9.99. There's also Merriam-Webster's Third New International Pro, which shows a list price of $59.00--not sure that's correct.  I don't believe the dictionary can be added to use within the Kindle App on your Fire, but it is a nice additional resource!

Note that not all apps are compatible with all devices. Swype Keyboard is not compatible with any of the Kindle Fires on my account. But is with my Samsung Galaxy 3. Most are compatible with all of my Kindle Fires--original and HDX.

To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Of particular note are OfficeSuite, normally $14.99, PrinterShare Mobile Print, normally $12.95 and mSecure - Password Manager and Secure Digital Wallet, normally $9.99.


Strongly seconded. The Office Suite and PrinterShare are particularly useful for me . . . and free is a good price. I have the Password Manager, but haven't had occasion to use it. . . I don't go to many sites on my mobile devices that require passwords.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Strongly seconded. The Office Suite and PrinterShare are particularly useful for me . . . and free is a good price. I have the Password Manager, but haven't had occasion to use it. . . I don't go to many sites on my mobile devices that require passwords.


I go to sites all the time on my mobile devices, though most often on my iPad and I have an iApp...but needed one for my Fire. This looked like a good one.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

Purchased today's app in 2011 when first offered, and it is still not showing as being compatible with the first edition fire, and list is not showing my recent purchase of the HD6 fire even though it is listed on the kindle books page. Is anyone else finding it not compatible with the Fire's??


----------



## Meemo

It's compatible with my HD.


----------



## 68564

Man, SuperMan will sure have his work cut out for him today


----------



## Jen200

Ann in Arlington said:


> Strongly seconded. The Office Suite and PrinterShare are particularly useful for me . . . and free is a good price. I have the Password Manager, but haven't had occasion to use it. . . I don't go to many sites on my mobile devices that require passwords.


I have used the mSecure Password Manager for years and highly recommend it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tabatha said:


> Purchased today's app in 2011 when first offered, and it is still not showing as being compatible with the first edition fire, and list is not showing my recent purchase of the HD6 fire even though it is listed on the kindle books page. Is anyone else finding it not compatible with the Fire's??


Tabatha, are you talking about Office Suite Pro (because there are 27 total)?

It's compatible with my HDXs, but not the original Fire on my account.

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

Exact app you posted. Will wait till the HD6 comes and see if it will download to it. According to HD6 page it comes with WPS office but I would prefer this Officesuite Pro posted and purchased.


----------



## D/W

Thanks for mentioning today's extra free apps, Betsy! I was able to get some good ones that I didn't have already.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Tabatha said:


> Exact app you posted. Will wait till the HD6 comes and see if it will download to it. According to HD6 page it comes with WPS office but I would prefer this Officesuite Pro posted and purchased.


Thanks, wasn't sure as I posted about 27 different apps being the FAOTD today. Let us know if it works!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> Thanks for mentioning today's extra free apps, Betsy! I was able to get some good ones that I didn't have already.


Me, too! Glad you found some.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, wasn't sure as I posted about 27 different apps being the FAOTD today. Let us know if it works!
> 
> Betsy


DEFINITELY!  I count on you for this stuff  90% or better of the apps I have grab since joining this forum come from this thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Man, SuperMan will sure have his work cut out for him today


 

*27 apps (same ones as yesterday, free today, including the featured app Riptide GP2 shown below! The party continues! *


(Edited the above to correct after Ann's clarification, thanks!)

*From our Kindle blog, today's featured app of 27 Free Apps of the Day is: Riptide GP2* 
Originally $2.99



This is one of the group of 27 apps that are on sale right now; the sale continues today. A very well reviewed jet ski racing game. The graphics are really incredible and the tilt to steer works well on my HDX8.9. Some reviewers awhile back indicate some issues with Fires locking up--I haven't played it that long, but had no problems with mine.

429 of 482 reviews are four stars and above.

See the complete list here.

Again, a lot are repeats, but for those new to having a Fire, there are some great buys here!

If you missed this yesterday, of particular note are OfficeSuite, normally $14.99, PrinterShare Mobile Print, normally $12.95 and mSecure - Password Manager and Secure Digital Wallet, normally $9.99. There's also Merriam-Webster's Third New International Pro, which shows a list price of $59.00--not sure that's correct.  I don't believe the dictionary can be added to use within the Kindle App on your Fire, but it is a nice additional resource!

Note that not all apps are compatible with all devices. Today's featured app, Riptide GP2, is compatible with the original Fire and the Fire HDXs on my account.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

I got RipTide previously - and my 10yr (now 11) son loves it.  Well done with nice graphics.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just to clarify: Today, Sept 26, there is not a new set of 27 free apps, but the same 27 that were free yesterday still are. Second chances, people, are a good thing!


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just to clarify: Today, Sept 26, there is not a new set of 27 free apps, but the same 27 that were free yesterday still are. Second chances, people, are a good thing!


OR YOU COULD RETURN THEM AND BUY THEM TWICE!!! WOOOHOO!!! PARTY!!

(errr, maybe I need coffee....)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just to clarify: Today, Sept 26, there is not a new set of 27 free apps, but the same 27 that were free yesterday still are. Second chances, people, are a good thing!


Thanks, Ann, for the clarification. More coffee, less jet lag.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> OR YOU COULD RETURN THEM AND BUY THEM TWICE!!! WOOOHOO!!! PARTY!!
> 
> (errr, maybe I need coffee....)


Sounds like you had your share and mine, too, actually....


----------



## Annalog

I missed yesterday so I am very glad about the second chance. I am also happy that one new to me, Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode II, is compatible with my Fire TV.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the mention of the free apps!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PrinterShare Mobile Print* 
Originally $12.95



Today's feature app from the 27 apps that have been on sale for the last couple days is Printer Share Premium.

From the product page:
Print documents (DOC, DOCX, XLS, XSLX, PPT, PPTX, PDF, TXT) from your smartphone's SD card and from Google Docs. Also print email from Gmail, photos from the SD card, contacts, agendas, SMS or MMS, call logs, and even web pages directly from your device to a printer right next to you or anywhere in the world.

Additional features that are in this unlocked Premium version can be found on the product page.

Check out the other 26 apps, if you haven't had a chance yet, here. 582 of 847 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess the 27 app sale has ended.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pigment* 
Originally $0.99



This game was the FAOTD back on Oct 7, 2012. This is a nice variation on the "Flow" style path games. You get a goal or goals and have to draw the path to meet the goal. In this game the goal is drawing the path between colored dots. The twist comes from using color combinations created when you cross paths to achieve the goal.

Nice game. All of the one star reviews as of this posting have to do with the game not being compatible with the Droid Razr, which has been fixed according to the product page.

The game could benefit from a tutorial. Or a help screen.

The game is playable in airplane mode. It plays in only one landscape orientation. You use the Fire's back key to move out of the game screen. You can enable an "undo" within the game by going to the Bonus area on the main menu and tapping on "Empty Tile Undo." There's a Demo Mode in the Bonus area, but I haven't been able to get that to do anything. 77 of 135 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Doodle Kingdom* 
Originally $0.99



This is another in the series of "Doodle" games where you combine elements to create other items. I enjoy the Doodle games (Doodle God, Doodle Devil, Doodle Farm, etc) enough that I picked this one up for 99 coins some time back. In all the Doodle Games you are recreating the world (or a version of it) from scratch. In this case, it's a magical kingdom.

What makes these games enjoyable for me are the graphics, the fun of seeing what combinations of elements create, and reading the quotes that accompany each new element created. Sometimes the combinations are logical, sometimes unexpected. (peasant + bird = pegasus). The game could benefit from a help screen. It does have a basic tutorial and some popups when you first enter one of the three modes: Genesis, Quests or My Hero.

Genesis Mode is where you create the world by combining elements.

Quests Mode has quests which become available after you have certain elements created. The Return of the King requires "Castle" to be discovered or created. Necronomicon is required for "The Necormancer's Uprising" quest and "Dragon" is required for "How to Train Your Dragon."

My Hero is a kind of endless runner game with your hero where you complete mini quests to earn stars and coins.

There are achievements that can be unlocked. The game plays in portrait mode but will rotate 180 degrees. Per a review, it can be played offline.

As I said, I enjoy these games for their humor, graphics and creativity and give them four stars. If you are more into action type games, you may not like this game as much.

15 of 27 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Deadly Abyss 2* 
Originally $0.99



This is a submarine-shoot-the-ships arcade game. I liked it better than the reviews might indicate. I thought the graphics were good, and gameplay was easy to get the hang of. I definitely would give it four stars. It could be improved with a bit more help information as to what various powerups do.

It can only be played in one landscape orientation, and can be played in airplane mode. 3 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rocket Nova - Ad-Free* 
Originally $0.99



This is an arcade/physics game where you guide your rocket ship along a path to collect objects and make it to a portal. You guide the ship by holding and dragging your finger ahead of the ship. I like the fact that inertia is factored in--the ship will try to follow the last path drawn and there's a slight lag in changing direction. Other reviews complain about the lack of responsiveness--but I thought it was part of the "physics" aspect of the game.

You can earn one of three achievement levels for a stage--the size of the star you earn changes based on the number of objects you scoop up and the time you take to do it.

The graphics are kind of old style comic book, which I like.

EDIT: I'd give this game two stars--I think it's much better than the average stars, but the fact that it's not saving the progress in my game when I completely exit the game is a major flaw.

It plays in only one landscape mode, and is playable in airplane mode. There's no exit button, but it exits cleanly using the device's back button. That's the good news. The bad news is that you lose all of your levels and have to start over.  I like this game--I'd get it and hope they fix this.

4 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sonic Jump* 
Originally $2.99



Another Sonic App! This may be a repeat? Not sure as I didn't have it before. But perhaps there are just several apps with the Sonic theme. It's well reviewed!

Product Description
The original platform jumper is back as Sonic leaps up an all new vertically challenging adventure in stunning HD graphics!

Play as Sonic or his friends leaping through familiar and new Sonic worlds to battle Dr. Eggman, as you tilt and tap your way through fixed Story levels and Arcade infinite modes.

155 of 197 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

It was free on February 28, 2014 I believe.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!  I didn't pick it up then, but it looked familiar.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I didn't pick it up then, but it looked familiar.
> 
> Betsy


I have an 11yr son, so I did.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Back to Bed* 
Originally $4.00



This is eerily beautiful and compelling variation on a platform game. Your job, as Bob's pet dog, is to guide Bob "back to bed." Bob sleepwalks, you see. He will turn clockwise when he encounters an object. The dog can pick up an object (so far, a giant apple) and place it in his path to turn him. He will then walk straight until another obstacle is encountered or until he gets to his bed. The dog is able to pick up and drop the apple as often as needed to guide Bob.

There's a disembodied voice that many reviewers found unpleasant. I kind of liked it--it reminded me a little of Alfred Hitchcock's voice. 

The controls are also commented on by reviewers, and they are a bit tricky but manageable. I found tracing the path to be the best--there's a white arrow that shows you where the dog will walk and the square where things will be placed is lit. Bob appears to have endless lives, so if he goes off the edge, he just reappears at the beginning of the level. There are places where the dog must walk up a while to get the apple--there are hand drawn "steps" in those cases that you guide the dog up.

There is no timer. There are some achievements. It plays in landscape mode but will rotate 180 degrees. It plays in airplane mode.

7 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: AWEsum Plus* 
Originally $1.99



This is a Tetris style game where you direct falling tiles with numbers on them to combine with fallen tiles to create sums. It's actually quite challening and I enjoyed it quite a bit. There is strategy in where to place tiles that aren't usable, and you can earn power ups that allow you to remove entire columns or rows, or all tiles of a certain color. Definitely a four star or better app for me. Most of the negative reviews have to do with it not working with the Galaxy s3. 22 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Caring For Your Bicycle* 
Originally $2.99



This is a very basic app on maintaining one's bicycle. The main complaint (along with a one-star from Superman75 under a new name) is that it's too basic. But the developer keeps updating it, so it may be worth getting for future updates.

From the product page:

This step-by-step guide is packed full of information and tells you all you need to know about caring for your bicycle. It covers everything from the basics of why maintenance matters and which tools you should use, to vital safety checks and more advanced maintenance tasks, even the fitting of accessories. Advice on how to adjust your bike to fit you, how to clean it efficiently, and how to keep it running in top condition, lets you get more enjoyment from your bicycle for longer, more safely, and with the sense of satisfaction that comes from knowing you can fix or prevent problems that may arise yourself -- you could even save yourself a small fortune in repair bills. With information on maintenance scheduling, troubleshooting advice, and electric bicycles, this book is the perfect companion for every cyclist. 1 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Bike Repair.



NOTE: THIS APP IS NOT FREE--IT IS $2.99. Also, it is not compatible with the original Fire.

For the first time, I have an alternate app which is NOT free. I found this app when looking to see if there were any free alternatives and decided to include it for those who have coins or just realized they really need a bike maintenance app on their device.  It looks really good. And there were no free bike maintenance apps that came up.

From the product page:
Fixing your shifting problem, derailleur noises, brakes rubbing on the wheel, flat tire, broken chain, pedal removal, and other bike issues has never been easier. Bike Repair demystifies every basic repair and maintenance routine, and also includes some intermediate and advanced ones too. Bring these guides with you wherever you and your bicycle go.

Written in plain English, this series of 42 instruction guides on bike repair are perfect for casual and serious riders alike. Most of the repairs don't require any special tools. Repair instructions are straight to the point, without unnecessary text to distract users from the problem at hand.

Bike Repair also addresses common aches and pains you may have while on the bike, giving tips on how to alleviate common issues like knee pain. Spare yourself the repair bill at your local bike shop--take bike repairs into your own hands with this informative and practical mobile app by Atomic Softwares. 21 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

Except as noted above, these apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Color Switch* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well-reviewed logic game. You get a grid (which you can change the size of) that defaults as a four by four grid. Some of the tiles are light and dark. The goal is to turn all the tiles dark by tapping on them. The tricky part is that when you tap on a square, it reverses the status of the square you tap AND the four adjacent squares (up, down, left, right). So, if a square was light, it turns dark. This is where strategy comes in.

The number of moves you take is tracked for stats for the grid size you are working with.

Liked this game! Five stars.

From the product page:
Color Switch is a brain bending, tile-based puzzle game. Tapping a tile switches that tile and any adjacent tiles from light to dark or vice versa. Keep switching until all the tiles are dark and you win! Simple rules, crazy hard game.

Change the size of the board to increase difficulty, anywhere from 3x3 to 30x30 if your device is large enough! Stats are tracked so you can pay attention to your progress and you can choose from six vivid colors.

11 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dark Guardians* 
Originally $2.39



This is a side-scrolling endless runner game. According to the reviews, the graphics are great, game play so-so. There are a lot of slams for fake reviews. I haven't played it myself yet, but it does look beautiful. 37 of 50 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Retro Milk Inc. (Ad-Free)* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well reviewed game but won't be for everyone. It's a simple concept but tricky to master. You have two little pixel men (who are not in blackface, as one reviewer said), one on each side of a series of conveyers. Items (I guess milk) come down the conveyer on one side and must be passed to the conveyer on the other side. The trick is that there are three series of conveyers: one on the right that the trays of milk come down. A set in the center that both little men work on, moving the trays up to the next level as they move across from one side to the other, and a third set on the left that the left man moves the trays onto at the top of the center set of conveyers.

You have to move your little men up and down to catch the trays as they get to the end of the conveyers and then the little man will automatically place them on the next level. Timing is everything. The little men will react quickly if you do.

From the product page:

Play Retro Milk Inc., a pocket led game just like in the good old days! Using the controls on both sides your mission is to keep the milk bottles safe through the filling production line. Easy at the beginning but hard to master.

Two difficulty levels to start on and the option to pause the game at any time.

NOTE: To adjust the volume or view the leaderboard/achievements, just tap on the screen to pause the game.
NOTE 2: The required permissions are solely for the purpose of using Amazon´s GameCircle

6 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 9 Elefants* 
Originally $2.99



This is a trivia/puzzle adventure game that several reviewers compare to the Professor Layton games on Nintendo, which I'm not familiar with. I think it's an attractive game. Some found the number of dialog bubbles annoying, and there are a lot of them, but I like the game enough that I'm going to keep it and keep playing it. But I also have a KBAAD* today.

From the product page:

A quest crammed with puzzles in the heart of Paris

Professor Weismann has disappeared.

After arriving in Paris to present his latest invention, the Time Camera, at the Universal Science Congress, Professor Weissmann disappears without a trace. 
His daughter, Laura, believes he has been kidnapped. Aided by Eustache, the Professor's cat, Laura sets out on the trail of a mysterious sect, whose symbol is 9 elephants. 
The intrepid duo is confronted by a series of challenges, and each has to draw on their powers of invention and deduction to unravel the plot at the heart of this extraordinary adventure.

Follow our two intrepid investigators across the city as you've never seen it before, a combination of fantasy and the Crazy Years. 
Converse with colourful characters with secrets to share. 
Solve over 230 puzzles to reveal the secret of the 9 elephants. 
Plunge into the heart of the capital, and savour this extraordinary tale featuring a modern art exhibition, poisoned oranges, a magician's cat, a cyclist, an accordion champion, an esoteric conspiracy, the Paris catacombs, the destruction of the Eiffel Tower and... 9 elephants.

5 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Jewels Star 3.



This is a nice match-3 jewel game that I've been enjoying lately.

From the product page:

Classic Match-3 game jewels star 3 released.
It's aim is to complete the assigned goals in given moves or seconds.
Try to get 3 stars in each level.
Features:
- More than 160 levels and 8 pretty scenes in the game, including starry sky,mountains,snow world and so on.
- The lightning Jewel can eliminate jewels in one row.
- The bomb jewel can eliminate the jewels around.
- The energy jewel can eliminate to any other colored jewel.
- The Timing Jewel can extend the playing time.
- For the frozen jewel,it cannot be move, but can be released by eliminating jewels around.
- For the chained jewel,it cannot be move, but can be destroyed by eliminating jewels inside.
- For the stone, it is a obstacle, but can be destroyed by eliminating jewels around. 229 of 263 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Spheroid Cyclone* 
Originally $0,99



This is an arcade game that is better than the reviews indicated. All of the one-star reviews are for the app crashing on non-Fire devices.

I'd give it four stars. My only complaint is that the controls don't allow for fine enough changes of direction as the speed increases, but it's fun!

3.0 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Unolingo: Crosswords Without Clues* 
Originally $4.99



This is a very popular word game. It was apparently the FAOTD in April 2012, so if you missed it then, you get another chance!

It's a cross between a crossword puzzle and a logic problem. You need to figure out where to place the 26 letters of the alphabet to complete the puzzle using the already-placed letters as clues.

There are some complaints in the older reviews about the necessity to log on to FB to play the complete game and also about not being able to play without an Internet connection. I was not prompted to connect to FB and I WAS able to play in airplane mode. 494 of 564 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Montezuma Puzzle 2 Premium* 
Originally $0.99



This is a fun puzzle game. You fit colorful geometric pieces into a shape. It's not timed. Graphics are attractive and gameplay is smooth. The music is ok, though I usually play with my devices muted. You can turn the sound off on the main menu. There is a hint button; you get three hints per game which are refreshed when you go to the next game.

What would be a five star game for me was brought down to three stars by the incessant nagging to review--every three games. I finally did, though I deducted two stars in my fit of pique over the nagging. So, I recommend the game, but also recommend that you either review it quickly or hold it in your library in the hope that the developer will regain its senses and change the frequency. The good news is that the nagging DOES stop when you review (I've had games NOT stop nagging me for a review. )

84 of 145 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Quick TimeTable Pro* 
Originally $1.00



This is an app to keep track of your daily schedule by the hour. Good for people who have class schedules or anyone who needs to schedule regular daily events. (Though I would probably just do this on my calendar. But perhaps you have a busy shared calendar and want to keep your class schedule separate.)

I wish there was a way to move a "class" or scheduled item from one time to a different time by dragging or cut and paste. As far as I could tell, you have to delete the item and then recreate it somewhere else. Nor is there a way to designate recurring items. So if you have American History three days a week, you have to add it to the three days. Though once you have American History as one of your subjects, you can just pick it from a list to add it to other days or different times.

Really, I'm not sure why anyone would need this app, but if you need something like this, it's okay. Three stars from me. Because I think it's kind of lame, I found a KBAAD. 3 of 3 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: myHomework Student Planner.



This app lets you set a schedule (though once it's set, it's not quite as pretty and clean as Quick TimeTable Pro.) But you can set recurring classes very easily; setting and changing the time is easy. It also lets you track homework, and, apparently will connect in with a system that some teachers/school systems use. The only thing I didn't like was you had to login with either Facebook or directly to the site, and if you don't use FB, it asks for your gender and age (I apparently now have a 13 year old son). Adds were not intrusive but there is supposed to be a premium account, though I couldn't access it through the app and it doesn't appear to be available in the App Store. 147 of 185 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mystery Castle HD - Episode 1* 
Originally $1.99



This is a kind of maze puzzle adventure game. You have to help your wizard in various quests that involve navigating a maze and picking up items.

It's small, even on my 7" tablet so I wouldn't recommend it for a phone. I don't like that most of the levels on the main screen aren't included (though a few of them have a few selected levels available).

One one-star review (not by Superman or at least not the Superman account) complains that there isn't enough math. I'd give it four stars. Controlling the little wizard dude was difficult at first. You can move one space with a swipe or hold down and drag to move distances and turn. 31 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Just Colors* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very beautiful and serene puzzle game. You have to position your tiny colored orbs so that when you tap one, they slowly absorb all the rest to clear the screen. You can move some orbs, but not all. Combining orbs of different colors will cause reactions that aid in clearing the screen. There's a 12 stage tutorial. It is playable in airplane mode. And plays in landscape mode but will rotate 180.

Really like this game, but then I like puzzles. 5 stars from me. 5 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fast Food Nutrition , Calories , Carbs plus Calculator for Weight Loss , Diet Watchers , Cals , BMI & Carb Control Mobile App* 
Originally $2.99



This is a nice database of fast food restaurant nutritional info. Easy to use and seemed pretty comprehensive to me.

80 of 89 reviews are four stars and above.

In addition to the above app, there are several other apps which are free today, mostly aimed at families with younger children.

            

For an overview of the free apps, with ratings, go here.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Betsy, when I went to the appstore just now, it shows 

Jack & the Creepy Castle
As the freebie..


----------



## 68564

BTackitt said:


> Betsy, when I went to the appstore just now, it shows
> 
> Jack & the Creepy Castle
> As the freebie..


A DEAF person gave it one star because it has no music !?!?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BTackitt said:


> Betsy, when I went to the appstore just now, it shows
> 
> Jack & the Creepy Castle
> As the freebie..


Ah, thanks BT--that was "below the fold"--the ones I listed are on the Free App of the Day page above that.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I get MoMo (Motivated Moms) every year. I don't use it every day because some days are just too, too busy, but it does keep me on track with cleaning. You can add or remove tasks and it even schedules such things as purse clean-outs.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Simon the Sorcerer: 20th Anniversary Edition* 
Originally $3.99



This is a new version of an old game, apparently...though one I hadn't played in my old gaming days. It's well reviewed. I am going to get it, though right now I don't have enough space on my device, so I'm sending it to the cloud--but I love these kinds of games.

From the product page:

There are some things that kids just shouldn't have to put up with. Being transported to some weird dimension full of goblins, dwarves, swamplings, stupid wizards and sleeping giants is definitely one of them.
After escaping a "welcoming party", Simon discovers that he has been brought on a quest to rescue the wizard Calypso from the evil sorcerer Sordid. 5 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think we did this game with Nick back in the day -- we were living in the UK and didn't have TV so played these sorts of video games -- and board games -- with the boy. It was a UK game -- I remember we had to check on what they meant by some words because they weren't familiar to us.

or I could be completely misremembering -- I'll have to check it out and see.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann, did you find out if it was the same game?

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Qais Quest* 
Originally $1.33



This is a platform game. From the reviews, it is huge--300 MB--so have a lot of space available on your Fire. It will apparently install to an SD card, for the most part, if you have one on your non-Fire phone or tablet.

The other issue reviewers had was that gameplay was challenging and there was no checkpoint--you have to start at the beginning when you get killed. Graphics and sound are supposed to be great.

From the product page:

How far would you go to reach back home?
Play as Qais the Knight as you fight, dive, fly and slay your enemy across 30 levels of stunning environment and gameplay. Have full control over your hero, explore his world and leap through Space-time, dive into the deep seas and fight the nightmare creatures.
Qais will stop at nothing to reach home.
Features:
- A true platformer game, where you can be in full control of your hero.
- Five Unique Worlds with amazing different gameplay spread over 30 long Levels that will hook you for days.
- Stunning Hand drawn and 3D Graphics.
- Epic boss Battles.
- Astonishing Visual Effects and Music.

2 of 5 reviews are four stars and above, most of the complaints are about the game's size.

So we have a bonus pick: Frozen Free Fall.



This is a Disney app based on the movie Frozen. 'Nough said. Well, I'll say it's a Match 3 game, and is quite attractive. So far I haven't found any thing really unique as far as gameplay, but it's attractive, has a nice soundtrack and is a worthwhile addition to your Match-3 collection. Not just for kids. Does have in-app purchases, but those can be blocked using the Kindle's menus.

4615 of 5724 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

If you scroll down a half page there a additional free kids games in the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought", section.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> If you scroll down a half page there a additional free kids games in the "Customers Who Bought This Item Also Bought", section.


Thanks for the reminder, HappyGuy! I think, without doublechecking, that those are the ones I listed as the FAOTD a few days ago? EDIT: Looks like different ones, now that I checked:

See the list here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think we did this game [Simon the Sorcerer, FAotD for Oct 18] with Nick back in the day -- we were living in the UK and didn't have TV so played these sorts of video games -- and board games -- with the boy. It was a UK game -- I remember we had to check on what they meant by some words because they weren't familiar to us.
> 
> or I could be completely misremembering -- I'll have to check it out and see.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, did you find out if it was the same game?


I think so, yes. I asked Ed and Nick and they both thought that sounded right and the 20th anniversary means Nick would have been about 11 which tracks. . . . . I looked at it briefly last night and it looks very familiar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fitz: Match 3 Puzzle Full* 
Originally $1.99



This is a match-3 game. The wrinkle is that it's a competitive game--you play against another player on the Internet. So you must be online to play.

It's not for me. Don't want to play against random people on the internet. Nor do I find the game very attractive. And it takes a bit to connect to the server between each game played, and there is a promo for another game that appears each time. I give it two stars, though it's rate higher than that on average.

I don't have time to look for a KBAAD as I have to run out right now, so I'm turning it over to our members--got a favorite Match 3 in particular or other app in general that hasn't been mentioned in a while? Let us know!

26 of 37 reviews of the current app are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tiny Thief* 
Originally $2.99



154 of 215 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Akinator the Genie* 
Originally $1.99



This was previously the Free App of the Day on June 4, 2013.

Here's my review from then:

This is a twenty questions style game (not limited to 20 questions) where you think of a person (or "character" as it is called in the game), real or fictional, and the "akinator" asks questions to guess the identity. It's very good. It guessed Scout and Jem from To Kill a Mockingbird, Captain Mal from Firefly, Teddy Roosevelt, Lucille Ball and Eve Dallas from the "In Death" series by J.D. Robb. I was able to make the Akinator guess make two guesses on two of the dozen characters I asked about, real and fictional (The Virginian from the TV show and novel, and left-fielder Frank Howard of the Washington Senators and Detroit Tigers.). "He" asks a series of questions, and not always the same ones, getting closer and closer until finally guessing. You can customize it to include family and friends by adding them individually, which would make it kind of fun when other family members play. The game will tell you how many times a character has been played (Frank Howard, interestingly, had been played 72 times.) 311 of 520 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Slydris* 
Originally $1.99



This was the Free App of the Day in August 5, 2013.

Here's my review from that date:

Though this game claims to be like Tetris, I think it is only marginally similar. Instead of rotating and moving, you just slide pieces. It's pretty challenging. I used Zen mode and infinite mode, and they both worked well. One one-star review from today said the game didn't download properly, but it worked fine on my Fire HD. I liked the game. Four stars, at least. Maybe five stars, I need to play some more.... 183 of 246 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Endless Reach* 
Originally $0.99



This is a Galaga style arcade game. However, the reviews are dismal, so I found a different one.to offer as our KBAAD*.

Reviewers complain about jerky graphics, poor music, slow shooting and fast enemies.

From the product pages:

Endless Reach is a fast paced arcade shooter that places you in control of a powerful starfighter charged with cleansing the Reach of an evil alien race.

FEATURE LIST
5 visually stunning fire modes 
Limit Breaks and Overload features 
10 exciting levels, each with a unique boss 
6 different enemy types 
High quality techno soundtrack by local Atlanta artist, Shiny Baubles

Endless Reach features a dynamic spawn combat system; such that the more enemies you kill, the more enemies get spawned. Basic gameplay has you avoiding enemies, for the most part, until you begin collecting power-ups. Each power-up will increase your fire rate, up to a maximum of five times. Collecting the fifth power-up triggers Limit Break mode, a 15 second firing frenzy that not only destroys everything in it's path, but also provides you with a shield that prevents all damage. Limit Break mode comes at a price, however, as after 15 seconds your ship will begin to overload, requiring a purge. A successful purge will release a massive explosion, destroying all enemies in the blast radius. Fail to hit the button at the appropriate time, and your ship will collapse into itself, ending your mission! 3 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Celestial Assault.



This is a much better-reviewed arcade style shoot-em-up. One reviewer does complain that it takes too long to earn credits for upgrades, but otherwise very good reviews.

From the product page:

In 2050 hostile aliens will invade earth to put an end to humanity! You are mankind's last hope of survival. Embark on an adventure through some of the most dangerous and equally beautiful parts of space to destroy the alien threat and secure the future of the human race. 17 of 21 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## 68564

oooo the KBAAD looks like a good one for my 11yr old boy.... thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Box It! 2* 
Originally $1.99



This is a puzzler with so-so reviews. However, the main thing for me is that my virus protection flags it as having adware, so I didn't install it.

From the product page:

Play a mind-bending puzzle game
Enjoy 100 levels of addictive fun
Challenge yourself to find the gold of Ollantaytambo
Seek out Urcaguary, the great God of metals, jewels and items of great value, to help you on your quest through the ruins

3.1 of 101 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Frederic - Evil Strikes Back* 
Originally $1.99



Sorry for the delay...I've been playing with apps. Today's app is a game where you try to hit the correct piano note on a keyboard as the notes fly by you. It's a BIG download and I didn't find it much fun. So there is a KBAAD*. It's free, no bad permissions apparently; it may be worth trying for you.

From the product page:

Defeat famous opponents in musical duels. Immense yourself in fantastic story of Frederic's endeavors. Catch all the Easter Eggs and subtle parodies hidden in the background. Practice your skills until perfection and become the Master of the Piano.

The world of music is once again threatened. The art of soulful music, the kind that touches your heart, is in grave danger of disappearance. The evil forces that you fought so bravely are back! And they are even more powerful and desperate. Once again you'll need to step into Frederic Chopin's shoes and face opponents that have only one agenda - to enslave the musical world, mass produce soulless artists with their same-sounding radio hits, and reap enormous profits, hindering any creativity in the process.

6 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Haunted House Escape - Can You Escape In One Hour?.



This is an enjoyable "locked room" adventure, although you're not really escaping, as far as I can tell, you're exploring a haunted house. There's not a tutorial, but you can figure things out. The inventory has a way to combine items (look for the puzzle piece icons). You can get a walkthrough for rating it five stars, which may explain the number of five star reviews.  But it's intriguing so far! And there are very few one-stars, which is a good sign.

You can get a walkthrough without giving it five stars by going here:
http://doorsgeek.blogspot.com/2014/02/house-of-fear-revenge-walkthrough-part-1.html 545 of 567 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Atomus HD* 
Originally $1.99



This was previously the Free App of the Day on March 7, 2014. Here's my review from that date:

This is not a game, but it's something to play with. You are presented with a screen full of particles that are zipping seemingly randomly around the screen. When you touch the screen, the particles start spinning around your finger, creating a molecule. If you touch with additional fingers, you change the shape. You can pinch or spread your fingers to change the size and shape. When you release, the particles spin out, bouncing off the screen. It's kinda fun, though I'm not sure how often I'll return to it. 594 of 683 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Can You Escape Ads Free* 
Originally $0.99



This is one of the series of "Escape the room" games that have proliferated. I've played the perma-free version of this. It's short, only ten levels so far, though more are promised. But they get challenging.

Major complaints are about there only being ten levels. There are a lot of three star reviews because of the length. Hey, it's free today.

10 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Gobliiins Trilogy* 
Originally $2.99



Most of the one-star reviews here seem to be from Android phone users, not Fire users, and some of the best reviewers haven't weighed in yet--which may be a good sign--they're playing the game! I don't have time to check it out myself today but suspect that it's better than the average review indicates.

From the product page:
Gobliiins Trilogy is a compilation of three games including Gobliiins, Gobliins 2 and Goblins 3. Released successively one after the other from 1991 to 1993 on PC, thoses point'n'click classics are now available on Android in a new version specifically enhanced for mobiles & tablets.

In the first game, play the adventures of Oops, Asgard and Ignatius (also known as Dwayne, Hooter and BoBo in US) who are looking for a remedy to cure the king Angoulafre. Each character has specific abilities so you will need to play with them alternatively to succeed all the different levels.
In the second one, two goblins have to find and free the Prince. You will alternate between two diametrically opposed characters once again to reach your goals! Finally, in the last game and certainly the funniest, you play as a journalist goblin in charge of a report about the conflict between the queen and the king. However, a forced landing will upset his life: he fall in love with the Princess Winona and find himself in conflict, and then was bitten by a werewolf... 8 of 18 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

40 apps free today. ends Saturday.
http://smile.amazon.com/b/ref=nav_sap_mas_14_10_30_BB_Oct_Bundle?ie=UTF8&node=10221878011


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fruit Ninja* 
Originally $0.99



Today's free app of the day is the ad-free version of the classic Fruit Ninja. Slash your way to happiness! This was previously the FAOTD on December 1, 2013.

There are also 40 apps free today--see the link here.. Apps include Plant v Zombies as well as some well reviewed photo and other productivity apps such as Screen DIm Pro.

*Note that not all of the free apps work with all devices or even with Fires.*

857 of 1292 reviews are four stars and above.

(Oops! BT beat me to the free app announcement.  Thanks, BT!)

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Time to carpet bomb a ton of those apps because I already have them and Amazon should not be making free apps I already paid for or got for free. It is not fair!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Have a cake-pop, VS:












Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: World of Goo* 
Originally $1.99



Today's FAOTD is another of the 40 free apps that have been available since yesterday. This was previously the Free App of the Day on December 24, 2012. It is an award winning physics-based game with attractive graphics. You must build a structure to a pipe so that a specified number of your little goo balls (you also use them in construction) can climb up the structure to the pipe. The goal is to use as few goo balls in construction as possible as you get bonuses for goo balls over the set number for that level.

I really like this game--and it gets quite challenging. It's a good repeat as a FAOTD.

And superman75, who has been conspicuously absent for most of the the last month, is back....

709 of 844 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Knock-Knock* 
Originally $4.99



This is a creepy, supposedly scary adventure game. There's not much about it on the product page, but there is this:

"Survive the night while maintaining the dilapidated cabin and preventing the threadbare sanity of the Lodger from unraveling completely. Hide from the grotesque intruders peering from the gloom and seek out the key to ending the Lodger's ordeal."

The major complaints are lack of instructions and inability to exit the game cleanly.

It's definitely minimalist. You swipe or press and hold to direct the main character to explore. First, his home and then a larger area. You re given a brief direction on how to interact with some objects in the game or how to move around when in a new location.

It's a very meditative kind of adventure game, with attractive graphics. I've gotten into the second location and then stopped to do this review. I like these kind of quirky games so I give it four stars.

The apps bundle that has been free for the last couple of days is still free. You can find them here. 8 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crazy ConnectZ Lines* 
Originally $0.99



This game has gotten terrible reviews. I wouldn't be surprised to see a replacement.

From the product page:

In this game you have to rotate all the redirect balls to bring the laser line back to hitting the yellow ball at the end of the way.

Some of the redirectors have one mirror direction, some have two or three and a few have four directions. You have to use your complete brain to solve every level and bring the laser beam back to the centre.

The beginning is easy but it goes harder and harder. Can you master all 20 levels?

Features:
-20 outstanding levels
-Very addictive gameplay
-Suitable for all ages
-Easy to learn but hard to master
-Fun sounds and music

Reviews complain about no instructions, poor controls, crashing, no ability to save, too short...but say it's a good concept poorly implemented. If you like this kind of logic/physics kind of game, you might want to pick it up in the hopes it will be improved... 11 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.



I have an alternate pick--another very well regarded anti-malware software--Malwarebytes.

If you don't currently have an anti-malware app, this is a good one. 473 of 516 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PDF Converter by IonaWorks (Ad-Free)* 
Originally $0.99



This is a PDF converter and viewer.

It worked well on the documents I tried it with--though the PDFs were slightly larger than the documents I converted, I didn't have problems with extra blank pages that were mentioned in the one one-star review. I tried two kinds of Word files and a jpeg.

I'm not sure where the files it creates are saved, but they're immediately visible when you open the app. You can tap on File Manager to import an app for conversion, and it will allow you to use Dropbox or an installed file explorer program to find your file to import. You can than use the "Share" option to export the converted file back out to your preferred location, or to email the file to someone.

4 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmm. That looks like something that might be useful some day.  Clicked!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For folks with the HDX, I'm not sure, but the Office app that comes with it may allow you to export as PDFs; but this is pretty flexible as to types you can import.  I haven't tried with spreadsheets, as one other reviewer did, but frankly, I've never had to do that in real life....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah -- I've not had anything I had created on my kindle that I needed to make into a PDF either. But . . . .  I can imagine that I might want to some day, so it makes sense to get it now when it's free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You don't have to use it just for items created with your Kindle.  Because it lets you use Dropbox to import and export files to, any file you've saved from any source can be imported and converted.  Both files I converted were things I had in Dropbox that I created in other sources--the two word files were created on my desktop system and the image was, well, taken with my camera. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Huh!  Cool.  

Again though -- I can't think of why I'd need it now -- but might some day.


----------



## CegAbq

Looks very useful; I didn't have anything else like it so far. I grabbed it.


----------



## cinisajoy

Grabbed it.  Don't need it right now but may sometime.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Trouserheart* 
Originally $2.99



This is a side scrolling adventure game. You have a king whose trousers have been stolen. He must fight his way through various challenges--exploding crates, enemy fighters. You can upgrade your player's weapons, armor, health and money earned by collecting gold.

To exit the game, use the red x on the pause screen. However, I had issues with the game hanging up when I tried to re-enter the game and having to force a stop. I'd give it three stars. It's okay, but even though it has great graphics, the gameplay is a bit repetitious and the hanging up issue was annoying. 6 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Elements of Photography Pro* 
Originally $3.50



This is a "How to" photography app aimed at people using a DSLR camera (Digital Single Lens Reflex). However, it discusses a lot of basic photographic principles which are very useful to anyone taking pictures. This is not a photo editing app, or a camera app.

If you've got an interest in photography, I recommend this app. It's got a whole section on photography tips for Travel, Wildlife, People, Sports, Creative, and general tips. 24 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cat Simulator* 
Originally $2.99



Um...this is a game where apparently you have (are?) a cat and use the cat to jump around and break things. And apparently there is an annoying dog. The images on the product page don't do anything for me, and the permissions are crazy. Most of the one-stars have to do with the permissions. 11 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Pirate Bash.



This is a fun Angry Birds style physics game, except you have pirates battling each other. Like in Angry Birds, you pull back with your finger on the screen to determine the trajectory and distance of your pirate's weapon. Each pirate has a different kind of weapon. The game has a full tutorial walking you through the early stages.

Internet connection is required, but you don't have to connect with FB to play--you can play as a guest and it seems to work quite well.

I quite liked this game. I'm going to be wasting too much time with it this morning.  225 of 29 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing there'll be a new App of the Day once the folks at the Zon wake up!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seriously...


----------



## Tabatha

Most of the latest new apps for the day seem to be for the HD6 fire only. When I check the compatibility list, that is the only thing that shows even as I have the 1st gen fire listed as well as a couple Samsung's.


----------



## CegAbq

Tabatha said:


> Most of the latest new apps for the day seem to be for the HD6 fire only. When I check the compatibility list, that is the only thing that shows even as I have the 1st gen fire listed as well as a couple Samsung's.


Both of the apps that Betsy mentions show as compatible with my original Fire. I wasn't interested in either so haventh gotten them, but my Fire shows up in the list of compatible devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Both of the apps that Betsy mentions show as compatible with my original Fire. I wasn't interested in either so haventh gotten them, but my Fire shows up in the list of compatible devices.


I have a 1st gen Fire and my HDXs, and the apps show as compatible with both. The compatibility list won't show all compatible devices, only the ones on your account (which I think is weird), so I can't report their complete compatibility. I realize Amazon can't list every possible device, but one would think they would indicate which of their own devices are compatible.

Off to provide feedback...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

28 of the now 45 reviews for the cat app are now 1 star. And yet it is still the app of the day.


----------



## BTackitt

they never changed it.. the cat FAOTD now has 57/78 reviews at 2* or below.


----------



## Dragle

Tabatha said:


> Most of the latest new apps for the day seem to be for the HD6 fire only. When I check the compatibility list, that is the only thing that shows even as I have the 1st gen fire listed as well as a couple Samsung's.


Are you just looking at the "Deliver To" dropdown list, or are you clicking the "compatible devices" link under that? I've noticed that of my 3 Fires (don't judge  ), only the HD 6 shows on the Deliver To but if I click compatible devices I see my OF, HD 8.9, and HD 6.

Since there never was a "Deliver To" dropdown before they came out, I'm guessing that only the newest generation fires have the ability to have them delivered to from the website--on earlier devices, you have to actually go to the device and click Apps, Cloud, find the icon and tap to download.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rescue Roby* 
Originally $0.99



This was the free app of the day on June 21, 2013. I guess Amazon, who has had a couple of stinkers in the past, went for something tried and true.

Here's my review from last year:

This is a charming physics-style game; you save Roby the Robot from being recycled by destroying crates and letting him drop into a shipping crate. The game starts with a short, cute video that explains the plot.

I really liked the game. The one-star reviews talk about difficulty downloading, which I didn't find. The game downloaded quickly and opened perfectly. I'll be playing this one a lot.... Four stars from me.

Played it again this morning--still four stars! A lot of the negative reviews have to do with issues with particular devices. I installed and played fine on my Kindle Fire HDX7 3.7 of 123 reviews are four stars and above.

We also have a bonus pick: Sago Mini Monsters.



This app is also free right now for a limited time. It's for younger kids. From the reviews, it apparently does require an internet connection. It is NOT compatible with the original Fire, sorry.

From the product page:

Sago Mini Monsters lets kids create their own creatures and BRING THEM TO LIFE! Decorate your monster, feed it, and be sure to brush its teeth! When you're finished, snap a photo to save and share. Make as many as you like, EACH MONSTER IS UNIQUE!

WHO WE ARE:
Sago Mini Monsters fosters empathy, pride, and ownership. Part of the AWARD-WINNING suite of Sago Mini apps, this app is sure to bring smiles to your little one. 4.4 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs, unless noted above. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Calculator* 
Originally $0.99



C'mon, Amazon, wake up. Another terrible FAOTD. Sigh.

Long time followers of this thread know that I'm a sucker for a good calculator. This is not it. Failure to follow Order of Operations AND no parentheses....and these complaints have been in place for two years and apparently have not been updated. Will this be the one Amazon replaces? 

Too bad, as it is attractive with few permissions. 119 of 248 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a KBAAD*: Panecal Scientific Calculator.



So, I found this scientific calculator that I didn't already have.  Very nice, great reviews, follows the Order of Operations. Few permissions.

33 of 37 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm guessing they're saving GOOD app of the day offerings for the period bewteen T'giving and C'mas . . . . or maybe waiting until AFTER the holidays when people will be looking for apps for their new toys.

I also wonder how they pick 'em.  I bet developers pay something to have them featured. I don't have a problem with repeat offerings, as long as it's been a while. After all, there are new Fire owners all the time. But if it's a sucky app, it's still not going to help!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also wonder how they pick 'em. I bet developers pay something to have them featured. I don't have a problem with repeat offerings, as long as it's been a while. After all, there are new Fire owners all the time. But if it's a sucky app, it's still not going to help!


Lately, I think it's a dart board.  Yeah, repeats don't bother me at all. Some of them I even missed the first time. But a bad app is a bad app. 

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Thanks calculator girl.  I love a good calculator myself.  Amazon needs better FAOTD.


----------



## HappyGuy

Wish there was one with a tape that could be sent to printer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmm.....let me look through my collection. 

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

Some people collect stamps, some people collect coins. You collect calculator apps!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> Some people collect stamps, some people collect coins. You collect calculator apps!


 Yes, love my calculators.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Escape Through History - Premium* 
Originally $0.99



This is another in the "Escape the Room" type games. Minimalist graphics, like many of them. Maybe too minimalist. As several of the reviews point out, finger mashing at times works as well as careful consideration.

Some of the reviews mention the game not saving their location. As long as I just exit using the side menu and the home key, the game saves on my Kindle Fire HDX. If I stop the process, it will not save. Also, the game plays in airplane mode. It only plays in one landscape orientation, I'd give this a three star rating.

62 of 95 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Image Blender Instafusion* 
Originally $1.99



This is, as reviewer Tinfoot says, a "photo toy." It allows you take two images and merge them in a variety of ways. You can take a picture or upload from the device or other sources like Dropbox.

It would take some practice to get to know what the possibilities are, but the bit I played with it was fun. The app operates in portrait mode, but you can work with photos in either orientation. Tools to work with the photo are at the bottom panel. You can choose the kind of effect--See Through, Unistrip, Light Mex, Radial, Blend and then the strength of each effect using Normal, Softlight, Screen, Overlay and Multiply. You can use "Swap" to change which picture of the two is "on top." Once you've decided on your combined image, tap on the check mark to finish processing it and then you have other effects you can apply. The images are saved to a Infusion folder on your device. You can also share to email, Facebook, add to Dropbox and other options.

I liked that if you have to abandon your efforts because they've gone horribly wrong, you can restart and your first choice for images is "recently used." If you want something else, just tap on the upper left hand corner.

Here's a picture I played with that shows hubby checking out a giant rubber ducky embedded in a giant tire. 










4 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Super Crossfighter* 
Originally $1.99



This is a spaceshooter arcade game that is receiving rave reviews. The one one-star review is from August and complains about the program not running well; perhaps it's been updated. It ran great on my Fire HDX.

It's a beautiful game--fast moving! Vydorscope, your boy will enjoy this, I think. It plays in either landscape direction and can be played in airplane mode.

It has some complexities added that took me a few tries to get the hang of--but then I'm old. 

Five stars, definitely. 5 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a beautiful game--fast moving! Vydorscope, your boy will enjoy this, I think. It plays in either landscape direction and can be played in airplane mode.
> 
> Betsy


Magic words spoken! 1 clicked!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Lucky Dragon* 
Originally $1.99



This is an endless runner type game that some have compared to Flappy Bird, just easier.

You have a little dragon that flies over undulating terrain. There are obstacles (walls, balls, other things) that the little dragon will run into, losing a life but restarting the current screen as long as there are lives left. You remove the obstacle by tapping on the screen. Doing so will cause the prior obstacle on the screen to pop up back in place, so timing is everything. You can also collect hearts and stars along the way, but those also require a tap on the screen so again, timing is everything. One reviewer suggested that the hearts and stars should be picked up by the dragon on its path, but I like the additional bit of strategy. I found the minimalist graphics charming. I'd give this five stars. Plays only in one landscape mode. Music is cute.

5 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy,  
I think your math has a problem. 
9 out of 5 stars.  
I want to see that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> Betsy,
> I think your math has a problem.
> 9 out of 5 stars.
> I want to see that.


LOL! Dyslexic this morning....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 4Pics 1Word- What's the Movie Init* 
Originally $0.99



On the surface, this looks like a very well reviewed app. However, people earned extra in-app money by giving a five-star review, which makes all of them suspect, as far as I'm concerned. In addition, the permissions are egregious, so I can't possibly recommend this app.

With the permissions, I didn't even care to download it. I do have an alternate below.

145 of 172 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Blockbuster Movie Trivia - Test your knowledge of movies. Guess film quotes, posters, actors and actresses from Despicable Me, Dark Knight, 300 and classics like Gone With The Wind.



This is another movie trivia game, this one permafree. Great reviews, minimal permissions.

59 of 62 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PrintHand Mobile Print Premium* 
Originally $12.95



This is a tool to help print from your device. Printing features have been added to Fires over time, but there are still limitations that I encounter occasionally. This may be the solution. Some reviewers are concerned about the permissions, but the app needs access to things like email and SMS to print those things.

This is one of 17 productivity/reference apps that are being offered for free Friday (today) and Saturday only. I have some of them, but not all. Also, not all of them are available for all Fires (at least a couple I looked at didn't seem to work with any of the Fires I own) so check the compatibility using the link under the Buy button.

I'm going to play with some of the new ones, if I get time today, and I'll post reviews.

133 of 191 reviews are four stars and above.



               ​
These apps have varied compatibility with the various Fires, as noted above. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

And if you grab them from either a computer or a tablet (not connected to the app store), you can even get the incompatible apps for later.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cinisajoy said:


> And if you grab them from either a computer or a tablet (not connected to the app store), you can even get the incompatible apps for later.


Yes -- if shopping on your computer, I think you'll be able to buy it and just send it to the cloud as long as you have at least one compatible app registered. So I recommend registering your android phone, if you have one, as well as any Fires. That makes one more device that might be compatible. Heck, it might even be that you can get it if there are NO compatible devices, as long as you have at least one registered. I've never seen that, myself, but someone else may be able to test it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: XnRetro Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is one of the free apps that have been on sale since yesterday (see yesterday's post for complete list) or click here.

It's okay as far as it goes--works well, easy to use. It's kind of limited--25 old timey effects, 9 "vignette" effects (where the edges/corners are dark, 16 light effects and 32 frames. There is no way to add text. You can share via email, Facebook, Twitter or with another app, such as saving to Dropbox.

There's no gallery of pics one ha already worked on except as you've saved them to your device, and it doesn't save your current photo when you exit, so if you want to quit and come back, you'll have to save the image. Or, import the original pic again from your device; it does save the last settings you use, so once you've cropped the imported image to your liking, all of your last settings are applied.

Here's a pic I tinkered with in the app (taken this past summer):








It shows one of the available frames. Might be fun for Throwback Thursday....

39 of 64 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Ann, you get a pop up that says you have no compatible devices.  Do you still want to buy it?
I don't know if you need to have a device listed or not.

The last time I really picked up the incompatibles, was to get free coins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> Ann, you get a pop up that says you have no compatible devices. Do you still want to buy it?
> I don't know if you need to have a device listed or not.
> 
> The last time I really picked up the incompatibles, was to get free coins.


That's right--I tried it once as a test on an app I really wanted. Now I have an Android, and a mess o'Fires, so I always have something compatible. 

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ... Now I have an Android, and a mess o'Fires, so I always have something compatible.


And I've got *a* Fire and a mess o'Androids! 
But am wondering how long my Fire (the original) will last. 
However, since Amazon finally let other Android devices finally be able to access Prime Instant Video, I'm not quite as desperate to make sure I always have a Fire of some sort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carol!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Color Match Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is a tile sliding game using color that is similar to the game 2048. You slide like colors over each other to make new colors. There is a color bar at the top of the board showing the progress from the basic colors (yellows and peaches) to the goal colors (greens). So, sliding a yellow on a yellow makes a light peach, two peaches make a darker peach, etc. You can change the size of the board. I would have posted this sooner but I was busy playing it. I'd give it four stars, but I like this kind of game. Most of the one stars seem to be people who don't care for the game rather than problems with the game. Plays in either portrait mode.

10 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Alphabet Aquarium Vol 1: Animated Puzzle Games with Letters and Animals* 
Originally $1.99



This is an extremely well reviewed educational app for young kids. From the product page:

Four great interactive educational puzzle games with letters and animated animals to develop your child's skills.
Customizable Settings. Select which games your child plays allowing you to focus on a single task.
Curriculum developed and reviewed by preschool education expert
Numerous adorable hand-drawn animations and illustrations for each letters
All pronunciation by professional voice-over artists

270 of 284 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Lost Worlds* 
Originally $0.99



This is a hidden object game. It doesn't have many reviews, so the one star by Superman75 really pulls down the rating. Generally good reviews, though a common theme is that the hidden object games aren't very difficult. 3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Monument Valley* 
Originally $3.99



This is an absolutely beautiful puzzle app. I love this--I paid 399 coins for it when it was recommended by a member here on KBoards.

It is so beautiful. It uses Escher-like worlds and you have to figure out the path to send Ida on. You can make pieces rotate to make unexpected changes in path that will allow her to get from start to finish. Sometimes you have to rotate the whole structure to change the perspective enough to make paths connect.

550 of 643 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Nice! Procrastination pays off! I was thinking of getting this game and even put it on my wishlist, when I bought my first Fire recently. But I hadn't gotten around to buying it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: SpinArt* 
Originally $0.99



This is what the name says, a digital version of the Spin Art we used to do on the boardwalk or at fairs.

Reviews are so-so, but there are in app purchases and a few of the reviewers are concerned about the Flurry Analytics.

From the product page:
SpinArt features a large palette of 54 colors, three brush sizes, and six built-in canvas shapes. You can save the image to your device's photo gallery or share it with the world via email, Facebook, Picasa, and more! SpinArt is fully optimized to take advantage of your tablet's screen.

130 of 220 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. It is not compatible with Fire TV. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Pish! Not much good if you can't take it home and put it on the 'fridge until your mother gets tired of seeing it and puts it in a box which you find 30 years later has everything you ever brought home from school or anywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Pish! Not much good if you can't take it home and put it on the 'fridge until your mother gets tired of seeing it and puts it in a box which you find 30 years later has everything you ever brought home from school or anywhere.


LOL!

Well, you can print it out. Or share it on FB, the new repository of those memories of youth....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Escape Story* 
Originally $0.99



This is another escape game. There aren't any (so far) real puzzles within the game as there are in other Escape games of this type--it's more exploration and combining objects. There are hints and a brief tutorial, so that's good. One review complains that he lost his progress after viewing a help video but that apparently has been fixed. You can revisit levels from the main menu. The game plays in either landscape mode. 
I'd give it just under four stars. 

20 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX. Not compatible with Fire TV. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm not very good at these, but I keep on trying them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm not very good at these, but I keep on trying them.


Same here! This one has built-in access to help videos....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Same here! This one has built-in access to help videos....
> 
> Betsy


And I'm sure I'll be making good use of them.


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> Pish! Not much good if you can't take it home and put it on the 'fridge until your mother gets tired of seeing it and puts it in a box which you find 30 years later has everything you ever brought home from school or anywhere.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Muffin Knight* 
Originally $1.99



This is a platform game, previously the FAOTD in November 2011, I believe. At least I got it for free on that date. There are a lot of one-star reviews, but most of them are from an update that caused issues that appears to have been since fixed. 205 of 374 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs but not my Fire TV. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jack Lumber* 
Originally $1.99



This is a pleasant game with some similarities to Fruit Ninja but a slower pace and more of an adventure setting. I liked it and have been playing it a bit. Four stars from Betsy.

There's a tutorial on chopping wood that will keep replaying until you get it right. I didn't realize at first that one has to chop through the wood the long ways--like you're splitting it rather than the short way like you're cutting a tree down. 12 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs but not my Fire TV. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ultimate Hangman HD* 
Originally $0.99



This was the Free App of the Day previously on April 23, 2013. It's a good one. At the time, it had 12 reviews and 9 of them were four stars or above, and the one stars were because of an erroneous price at some point. Now, it has a huge number of reviews, mostly four stars and above. If you missed it before and enjoy Hangman, get it now! My previous review and a comment from KB member Green Thumb from April 23, 2013 follow.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Ultimate Hangman HD* Originally $O.99  The classic Hangman game. Well reviewed. Ignore the one star reviews, they are complaints about an erroneous price, since corrected. I picked this one up! Love Hangman!





GreenThumb said:


> I got this one in the middle of the night last night on my lunch break, and played for the whole hour. Very fun animations. I found myself picking incorrect letters on purpose to watch the little guy!


Currently, 241 of 334 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Got it the first time.


----------



## CegAbq

I see that Docs To Go Premium is free today ($9.99 usually):


----------



## D/W

40 apps discounted to FREE at Amazon! There are some good ones!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, thanks, DreamWeaver!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects Thanksgiving & 3 puzzle games* 
Originally $1.99



This is a Thanksgiving-themed hidden object game. However, the permissions are really bad, and there are complaints about gameplay. Based on the permissions, I can't recommend this game. 18 of 30 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: A Charlie Brown Thanksgiving.



This is one of the Black Friday apps, I think. Normally $4.99, it's free today. Big game, so you'll need space on your device; but you don't need to keep it on there all the time--just during the season! I enjoyed it, it's interactive. 5 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs but not my Fire TV Stick. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Just want to take a moment in this thread to thank Betsy for her relentless work not only elsewhere - but making sure dopes like me know about these free apps!! You rock Betsy!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Awwww.... *blushes*  Thanks, Vydor!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

On Thanksgiving - I'm thankful for Betsy's tireless work on our behalf, too! Not to mention Ann and Harvey. Oops, too late, I mentioned them! Thanks KBoards! 

Just wanted to mention one of today's free apps I got : *Maps.Me Pro* works offline so it's great for the wifi-only Fire tablets! You download each state or country you want to store on it. For example Oregon was 50 MB, Kansas was 28 MB. It has symbols for things like restaurants, gas stations, etc. and when you tap the symbol it show the name of it at the top. I don't have a smartphone, so this is a very useful app for my HD6!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks Dragle!  I was wondering about the map product....

OT--are you enjoying The Glassblower?  Looks good!  (The cover attracted me in your reading bar.)

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## Dragle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OT--are you enjoying The Glassblower? Looks good! (The cover attracted me in your reading bar.)
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it's very good!


----------



## CegAbq

Dragle said:


> On Thanksgiving - I'm thankful for Betsy's tireless work on our behalf, too! Not to mention Ann and Harvey. Oops, too late, I mentioned them! Thanks KBoards!


Ditto!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, y'all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

That Map App looks good. I haven't tried it yet, though.
Thank you for everything you do!! You know who you are. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

A reminder that the 40 apps are still free!



DreamWeaver said:


> 40 apps discounted to FREE at Amazon! There are some good ones!


*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bike Race Pro by Top Free Games* 
Originally $0.99



This is a bike racing game. I'm a little suspicious about all the reviews as it appears from looking at them that the game gives a benefit for five star reviews. I don't think that should be allowed.  And there are some concerns about in-app purchases, so be sure you've got parental controls set up on your Fire if you have kids. Also there are some concerns about the location permission. This app is NOT compatible with the original Fire but is compatible with the Fire Phone.

1871 of 2159 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and my Fire HDXs except as noted above.  To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hunger Games: Catching Fire - Panem Run* 
Originally $0.99



This is a endless runner game--reviewers compare it more to Subway Surfers rather than Temple Run. Some reviewers were unable to get it to work with their non-Amazon devices. But, the biggest complaint is the permissions, to include Get Accounts and Get Tasks and two different analytics. And so we have a KBAAD. 81 of 122 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Mobile Observatory.



Normally $6.78, this app is currently free.

This is an astronomy app (love these apps!) It is quite attractive. Note that if you do not have a GPS enabled device, you can't get "live view," apparently, but it's still a nice app. 47 of 56 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mobile Observatory is not compatible with my tablet, but is compatible with my Fire Phone. Yay!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Mobile Observatory is not compatible with my tablet, but is compatible with my Fire Phone. Yay!


Oops, sorry, forgot to check that, Gertie! Let me go back and edit my post... Glad it works on your Phone!

Betsy


----------



## BZee

Betsy, where do you get the "Free App of the Day" info?  I go to the app store and see the free app but never see a "bonus app"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you go to amazon and click 'today's deals', one of those options is daily deals and the free app of the day is listed there.  

There's a link at the left to the appstore specifically and there are other deals shown that way -- not always FREE apps, but discounted ones.

If you go directly to the appstore, the FAotD is shown prominently, but no obvious link to other apps on sale.

When the FAotD isn't great, Betsy finds her own 'bonus apps' or 'KBAAD' (KBoards Alternate App of the Day)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

What Ann said!

Except I go to "Today's Deals" along the top and then "Digital Deals" also along the top.

Or, I click on my bookmark. 

I find a bonus app when the app Amazon provides is lame...and usually it's an app that is "permafree."  But sometimes I can find one that's also on sale, which is nice!  But you can go back through and check the bonus apps, and you may find some of them are still free.  I work pretty hard on curating the free ones so as to not provide lame ones.   Which is why I only offer them when Amazon's is not good.

Glad you're following the thread, BZee!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: KAYAK PRO* 
Originally $0.99



This is not an app for kayakers, which was the apparently sincere complaint by one reviewer. It is a travel services app. The only difference between this and the free version is that ads have been removed. There are some complaints about permissions, but from what I can see, the permissions are appropriate for what the app does.

It is mostly a search tool for travel through the Kayak website. You should be aware that some airlines, such as Southwest, aren't included in these kinds of search tools.

It also has a flight tracker; the airlines whose flights one can track is also limited--Southwest, for example, is not one of the 25 options.

For me, the biggest value of these kinds of apps is the ability to put all your travel info in one place by trip. You can forward booking receipts to [email protected] The receipt has to have been mailed either to the email address that you registered with or you can add additional email addresses (for example, I added my husband's email address). Processing can take a bit, but Kayak will send you a notification that the email has been received. 82 of 147 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: TripIt Travel Organizer Free.



This is another trip planner. It doesn't allow you to search for flights, etc. But is quite good at saving your information about flights, etc, in one place. I've used this one for years. You can have it monitor your mailbox for emails that pertain to travel, e.g., tickets, lodging and rental car reservations, or, if that's too creepy for you, you can send emails to [email protected] There is also an ad-free version for $3.99, but you do get 120 coins back, so the effective price is actually $2.79.

120 of 159 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy, 
Since I have both apps, can we get another bonus round?  Just teasing hun.  I know you work hard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm off the Free App clock for today, unless I stumble upon one, but everyone is welcome to share!  If you have one that hasn't been mentioned lately that you love, by all means post it!

Thanks for the kind words!

Off to work on the Kindle Daily Deal.  I spent some time playing with both apps for an upcoming trip  so I'm behind!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I have used Tripit for several years, and been very happy with it. It is a great convenience over and over again, and once when a hurricane moved in during a business meeting and I had too hastily cancel various reservations, it was a lifesaver to have the contact phone numbers and the reservation id for my next hotel and rental car and fight home all in one place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Great Prank War* 
Originally $2.99



Apparently this is a game based on a Cartoon Network show. Not sure how to describe it--I guess it's kind of an adventure game. The permissions push the limit a bit, and some reviewers had problems installing the game, but overall it has good reviews.

From the product page:

Help Mordecai, Rigby, Muscle Man and Skips take the park back from Gene and his goons with a plethora of prank-related powers!

A NEW SPIN ON REGULAR SHOW!
When Gene, the manager of rival park East Pines, gets his hands on a time machine, he goes back in time so he can win the prank war and take over the park. Now it's up to our heroes to take it back, but it won't be easy! The game also features awesome new character designs and animation styles for maximum prankiness.

PLAY OFFENSE AND DEFENSE!
In an action-packed hybrid of tower defense, you'll assault enemy towers and take them out so you can build defensive towers of your own, all while battling Gene's endless army of park rangers, animatronic bears, feral hot dogs, dancing cassette tapes, and more!

UNLEASH THE PRANKS!
Choose to play as Mordecai, Rigby, Muscle Man or Skips. Each one of them has trained in a specialized pranking art and developed unique powers to put the hurt on the bad guys. Even the towers are prank-themed, using eggs, glue, fart cushions and other gimmicks to defend your turf.

FOUR SEASONS OF FUN!
This is one long-running prank war, with levels that span the fall, winter, spring and summer. Each season brings different level designs packed with challenges that add up to mondo replay value, including four epic boss battles that will test your skills to the max. 10 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Collapse! Holiday* 
Originally $1.99



This is a nice rising-blocks game--you need to eliminate blocks in groups of three or more by color before it reaches the top. There's a nice little Christmas theme and there's a quest mode. It plays in portrait mode, appropriately enough for this kind of game and will rotate 180 degrees.

Nice game, nice little Christmas theme. I'm not sure I'd want to play it on a device smaller than a 6 or 7 inch tablet. Four stars from me.

8 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Frozen Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



This is a pleasant enough winter themed Mahjong game. It's pretty standard, though the blocked tiles are frozen; removing adjacent tiles breaks the ice with a nice sound.

It's a timed game, you need to try to get through as many levels as possible to achieve the highest score possible. Looks like you get 500 points for each completed puzzle.

It plays only in one landscape mode.

My only complaint is that the tiles are a bit small. I wouldn't want to play it on anything smaller than the 6" Fire. I'd give it four stars. I like the timed element and the graphics and sound effects (you can turn off both the sound and the music from the playing screen). 24 of 32 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: My Recipes* 
Originally $2.99



This is a very very nice recipe app. You can't bulk import recipes from your favorite sites--if you have a recipe box at a site, for example, but you can easily add a recipe right from many web pages that I tried. Visit the recipe's web page using your Fire's browser. Tap on the menu icon and select Share and then My Recipes. Recipes from Pioneer Woman, Tasty Kitchen and AllRecipes imported flawlessly with ingredients in the proper place. A favorite recipe for Fish Tacos from Martha Stewart's website had mixed results--the picture and title imported but the text didn't--but was easily pasted in. Recipes from Cooks.com would not import. 

You can't print out recipes or grocery lists  but you can send grocery lists via email to yourself and then print it. If I could print grocery lists from this, it would be close to perfect. Or export as a text file to import into another app.

You can also paste a recipe URL in from within the app to add a recipe.

You can create shopping lists from your recipes and save shopping lists (for example, I created a Thanksgiving shopping list as we typically have the same dishes every year.

You can save your recipe file to Dropbox to be accessed via the web, so you can access your recipes from the browser on other devices.

The developer says the ability to import from other popular websites will be added over time.

Overall I like the look of the recipes on this app. If the import worked a little better over a few more sites, it would be a strong four star app; five star if I could print out grocery lists. There are some one-star reviews that I found to not be true, so it's better than the review average would indicate. One of the reviewers recommended another app, which I already own but had never tried out. So that app is our KBAAD* today.

20 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: My CookBook.



This app is very similar to the My Recipes App, but with a few more capabilities.

One thing I really like about it is you can search for a type of recipe--say sweet potato casserole--within the app, get a Google list of recipes, select one and import. You can even specify the website you want to search. This was very cool and worked very well.

It sucessfully imported from all of the sites I asked for, including from Martha Stewart and Cooks.com

You can't print out shopping lists, but again, you can email a shopping list.

I like the look of the recipes in My Recipes better--cleaner, more attractive, but the features of My Cookbook make it the winner.

I liked it well enough that I bought the ad-free version--currently $3.61 but you get 108 coins back, making the effective cost $2.53.

 
My CookBook Pro (Ad Free)

The ads are not intrusive, however. The paid app only eliminates the ads, it does not give any additional features.

Both My Recipes and My Cookbook will work in either landscape or portrait mode.

97 of 137 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another one that only works on my Fire phone. My Fire tablet isn't even on the drop down list. I'm wondering if the phone automatically overrides any other devices.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Another one that only works on my Fire phone. My Fire tablet isn't even on the drop down list. I'm wondering if the phone automatically overrides any other devices.


Hmmmm... which Fire tablet do you have, Gertie?

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Remember to click the "Compatible Devices" link under the dropdown list.  From what I can tell, only the phone, FireTV and newest tablets are on the dropdown because the older tablets can't have an app sent to them automatically.  You have to send it to Cloud only, then go to the tablet and download it from the cloud.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Dragle said:


> Remember to click the "Compatible Devices" link under the dropdown list. From what I can tell, only the phone, FireTV and newest tablets are on the dropdown because the older tablets can't have an app sent to them automatically. You have to send it to Cloud only, then go to the tablet and download it from the cloud.


Ah, good point! Yes, you need to click on the link, not the dropdown.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmmm... which Fire tablet do you have, Gertie?
> 
> Betsy


It's the first gen. I never had a problem with it before. Maybe I need to download directly from the tablet. I'll try that.



Dragle said:


> Remember to click the "Compatible Devices" link under the dropdown list. From what I can tell, only the phone, FireTV and newest tablets are on the dropdown because the older tablets can't have an app sent to them automatically. You have to send it to Cloud only, then go to the tablet and download it from the cloud.


Okay, that's something new, but I'll remember to try it the next time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Okay, clicking on the compatible devices link worked. I think AZ just picked up my most recent device as the default.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, clicking on the compatible devices link worked. I think AZ just picked up my most recent device as the default.


Yay, Gertie, glad you got it to work!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Gertie, glad you got it to work!
> 
> Betsy


Almost. It won't download from the cloud to my phone. I'm going to see if I can transfer it to my tablet. If not, I'll delete it and download it directly to the tablet.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Manage my content wouldn't let me deliver the app to my tablet even though it said it was compatible. I deleted the app and tried to download it to my tablet again which is listed under compatible devices, but it wouldn't let me choose it. 

Something is wrong. I think I'll have to call CS. Bummer.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: My Recipes*
> Originally $2.99
> 
> [snip]
> 
> There are some one-star reviews that I found to not be true, so it's better than the review average would indicate.


Thanks for mentioning that, Betsy. I had decided not to get this app earlier today based on the negative reviews, but now I'll give it a chance.


----------



## Dragle

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Manage my content wouldn't let me deliver the app to my tablet even though it said it was compatible. I deleted the app and tried to download it to my tablet again which is listed under compatible devices, but it wouldn't let me choose it.
> 
> Something is wrong. I think I'll have to call CS. Bummer.


Right, you have to go to your tablet, tap Apps, then Cloud. Then you have to find the app on that screen and tap it to download. Same as it's always been when getting apps for them. Only the newest tablets let you send the app to them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: The Elf Adventure - A Christmas Story For Kids - Ad-free* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well-reviewed Christmas advent calendar for young kids. It has social network connections but they are not required and the app, per reviewers, can be played offline.

From the product page:

"Elf Advent(ure) Calendar 2012" is an Advent Calendar for kids. The story is told as a poem in 24 exciting episodes. Solve a puzzle each day to help the Elves on their adventurous journey in this thrilling Christmas journey!

Story:
The diligent Elves are almost finished with their Christmas preparations, as they notice the disaster: The lazy Frost Giant has overslept!

Unfortunately he is responsible for one of the most important ingredients for a perfect Christmas: Snow!

A delegation of Elves travels to the Giant's cave in order to wake the sleepy head, but this proves to be far more difficult than expected. Will they manage to put things right? And can they do it in time to bring snow to everyone until Christmas Eve?

This is a fun Christmas Calendar with cute puzzles for Children. It starts with the Elves working at Santa's workshop. There are different games, some animated puzzles, some jigsaw puzzles, other ones with drawings for kids. At the end of each daily mini-game funny animations await. Boys and girls alike will enjoy this collection of riddles, brainteasers and other fun things. The backgrounds of the puzzles are beautifully drawn christmas paintings by talented artists who have worked on amazing christmas cards and christmas stories for kids before. 62 of 69 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bank Escape Pro* 
Originally $0.99



This is another escape game--well reviewed. It has nice graphics. I'm currently stuck on level 3  but it seems to be one of the better games of its type. A storyline, good graphics, music.

43 of 46 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

oooo My wife who does not yet know that we have a pink Kindle 6 HD with her name on it used to play escape games all the time. I will have to grab this and send it to the cloud until I have time to open/register her Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Magic of Christmas* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very attractive holiday-themed hidden object game with a nice soundtrack. It plays okay on my 7" Fire HDX but I wouldn't want to get much smaller than that. As many others commented, I couldn't find a zoom feature.

You can set different levels of difficulty and there are hints.

78 of 111 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PicsPlay Pro* 
Originally $4.99



This is one of my all-time favorite photo manipulation apps, so if you missed it in the past, here's your chance. It was previously the Free App of the Day on Dec 21, 2013 (and perhaps other days, too, but that's when I got it). There are complaints about the permissions, but I don't find them invasive--it does allow you to post to Facebook and Twitter so network access would be required for that, and the permissions really only have to do with network access.

You can do a whole mess of stuff to your photos with this app. Rotate and crop includes the ability to rotate your photos 360 degrees by dragging your finger, an FX studio with blur, art, vintage, grunge, color splash, black and white and others. 80 of 139 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Oh! I should get that for my Kindle Fire 7 HD! It be great for all the pictures I take with it.... oh wait... it does not have a camera!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BUT if you have pictures on Amazon cloud, or add pictures to the device, you can edit them.  I tested it again on my 7HDX and didn't use a pic I'd taken with the front-facing camera, I used a picture in the cloud.

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> BUT if you have pictures on Amazon cloud, or add pictures to the device, you can edit them. I tested it again on my 7HDX and didn't use a pic I'd taken with the front-facing camera, I used a picture in the cloud.
> 
> Betsy


I do, all of my iPhone photos are in Amazon cloud now. They had me at Free Unlimited Storage


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> I do, all of my iPhone photos are in Amazon cloud now. They had me at Free Unlimited Storage


Me, too! 

So, there you go! Nice app to have.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Unolingo Series 2* 
Originally $4.99



This was previously the Free App of the Day on October 10, 2013. It's a fun word game where you get a crossword-puzzle style grid with some of the letters already placed. You need to figure out, with a combination of mostly logic and some trial-and-error, where the remaining letters go. Let's face it, there are only so many places a "q" or a "z" can go. So you do the easy or obvious one first. It allows you to "audit" to see which letters are wrong. There's a timer for each puzzle, but you can hide it. You can get hints, too. You choose the puzzle difficulty that you want to play There are a bunch of puzzles, and you can buy more if you want. (Though i have two sets that were free through the FAOTD.

Good game, five stars from me (I like word puzzles and this is well implemented.) 135 of 175 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PUZZINGO Christmas Puzzles for Kids and Toddlers (Premium)* 
Originally $1.99



This is a well reviewed holiday-themed app for young kids.

From the product page:

The Christmas Holidays Puzzles game contains a couple hundred pieces. The child gets to build Santa Claus' Workshop, play snowball fight, deliver presents to kids around the world, pop fireworks, ride Santa's sleigh, celebrate the New Year, and more. Your child will not only enjoy playing this app, he will also be introduced to the many aspects of the Holidays seasons.

Haven't tried this, but it sounds good! 4 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bag It!* 
Originally $1.99



This is apparently a cute game with real issues as far as privacy and in-app purchases, according to reviewers.

From the product page:

Bag It! is the exciting grocery-bagging puzzle game that will open your eyes to a whole new world inside your shopping bag. These watermelons, eggs, and baguettes have real personality--it's like Tetris meets Toy Story. To add to the fun, Spilt, Sunshine, and all their friends are celebrating Valentine's Day with new holiday-themed visual effects and other Valentine's Day secrets.

I recommend reading the reviews and seeing if you can live with the permissions/in-app purchases. In the meantime, we have a KBAAD* 1143 of 1287 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: RGB Express - Mini Truck Puzzle.



This is a path-puzzler--you have to draw the path that the delivery truck or trucks must travel to pick up the packages. When there are multiple trucks, you can't cross paths. It comes with three hints; you must buy additional hints if you need them and you can buy additional levels. There is a small ad at the top of the page; it's a little more intrusive than ads at the bottom, but I got used to it.

The fact that there are no one-and two-star apps makes me wonder about the reviews...but I did play it and it's a pleasing game. I'll give it four stars. 35 of 35 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device. Be sure to click on the link below the "deliver to" to check compatibility.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## MsScarlett

I love Bag It!  I bought it quite a while back and I have played it a lot.  It's cute and can be kind of addicting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: VeggieTales: It's a Very Merry Larry Christmas* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very well-reviewed spin off of the ever-popular Veggie Tales franchise.

From the product page:

Join Larry the Cucumber in this interactive holiday extravaganza based on the brand new VeggieTales DVD release, Merry Larry and The True Light of Christmas! Help Merry Larry as he prepares for the best Christmas ever in this activity app that features vibrant storytelling through colorful comic book-style pages

17 of 20 reviews are four stars and above.

There's another Veggie Tale app that's free, so I've added it as the KBAAD*:

Watch & Find: VeggieTales - Videos and Games.



712 of 818 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD=KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Recipe Guru Pro* 
Originally $1.49



This was previously the free app of the day on April 26, 2012. It was not well reviewed then and continues to be dinged for recipes copied from the internet. I looked at two recipes, one I found elsewhere on the internet, one I did not (or at least not using the same words).

This is a cookbook app; it is not an app for adding your own recipes. You are pretty much stuck with the recipes shown.

I can't really recommend it based on the questionable source of the recipes.

No permissions are listed on the web page. 118 of 191 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Allrecipes Dinner Spinner.



This is an extremely popular recipe app--most are probably familiar with it but it bears repeating for those new to apps. It does not show as compatible with the original Fire, sorry.

668 of 904 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs, except as noted above. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I was looking for a new calendar app and found this from Amazon. It's a free ecard mobile app that allows you to personalize it with just the right sentiment and customize it with a photo, video, audio greeting, personal message, or handwritten signature.

Of course, you can also attach an Amazon gift card. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00QPLRVDM?ref=spks_0_0_2001723302&ie=UTF8&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-auto-sparkle&pf_rd_r=1S7EVJT75E0NVVSJW9GT&pf_rd_p=2001723302&pf_rd_t=301&pf_rd_i=calendar%20app%20for%20fire%20phone&qid=1418478040

I don't know which of your mobile devices it's compatible with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's compatible with my HDX but not my original Fire, Gertie.  Thanks for posting it!

Betsy


----------



## CozyMama

Betsy, I have a question for you (or anyone else who knows the answer). Do you know of any QR reader apps that are safe? I looked at some but they seemed to have so many permissions. Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CozyMama said:


> Betsy, I have a question for you (or anyone else who knows the answer). Do you know of any QR reader apps that are safe? I looked at some but they seemed to have so many permissions. Thanks for any help you can give me!


CozyMama,

good question! Perhaps someone else has an answer, or later today I'll do some research!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PolyClock World Clock* 
Originally $2.99



This is an attractive world time clock that shows you what the time differences in various cities around the world. This was previously the FAOTD on April 1, 2012.

You can either go with the pre-installed cities, or add your own by tapping on the "plus" sign along the top of the screen. It shows the time in the cities on the left in landscape or at the top in portrait mode. Daylight hours are shown in blue for the cities--on the clockface in landscape on the horizontal band for the city in portrait--which is very attractive. I prefer that to the clockface.

You also get a map or globe with your current time zone marked on it and a shadow showing where night and day is around the world. You can spin the globe or drag the map to see areas not shown. Switch between the map and globe by tapping on "map" or "globe" in the band that separates the cities listing from the map area.

You can set alarms.

The permissions that the app requires are well explained, and some features can be turned off so as to not allow fine location access if there is a concern there.

If you travel a lot or have to call people a lot in other time zones, this is a pretty useful app. 220 of 272 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CozyMama, I couldn't find any QR readers that I would recommend based on what I read about them that didn't have a lot of permissions about location, etc. Sorry!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Kung Fu Panda Holiday* 
Originally $2.99



Today's free app of the Day is a book app. It was previously the FAOTD in December 2011. It's not really an interactive book--it's just a book in an app, with some read-aloud options.

There are a pretty good number of one-stars, but most of them are two years old or older and have to do with problems in the early version ported to the Fire.

There are three options when the app opens: Read It Myself, Read to Me and AutoPlay. Read it Myself, one pages through and reads the text at the bottom of the screen. There can be multiple screens of reading text that go with a single image--so you'll need to tap on the little arrow in the lower right hand corner, not swipe to change the page, as that will skip the additional text. Tapping on the arrow will change the page if there is nothing left to read.

In Read to Me mode, the text at the bottom of the page will be spoken by the characters in different voices, and the white text turns green as it is spoken. When the final bit of text has been read, you'll have to swipe the page to go to the next page.

In Autoplay mode, the text is spoken by the characters, as in Read to Me mode, but the pages are turned automatically. You can tap on the screen and a pause button appears in the upper right hand corner.

In any mode, tapping on the screen brings up a double headed left facing arrow which will take you back to the home screen. There is also an "i" that brings you to a page where you can find out about More Books, Tell a Friend about the app, Sign up for their newsletter, read about the software or check the version number.

My only complaint is the size, color and placement of the text can make it a bit difficult to read. I'd love some options to change the size and color, especially. And some interactivity beyond turning pages. But a good app--I'll say four stars.

From the Product Page:

Young Po the Panda is very excited when Master Shifu chooses him to be the host of the Winter Feast--until he finds out that he can't bring his father along. What should Po do? Kids are sure to be entertained by the beautiful imagery and funny story of "Kung Fu Panda Holiday," an iStoryTime e-book based on the movie of the same name.

65 of 111 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## CozyMama

Thank you for checking on the QR readers, Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No problem, CozyMama--I'll keep them in mind and post if I find one!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Songsterr Guitar Tabs & Chords* 
Originally $4.99



This is an app that shows you, in "guitar tab" notation, how to play specific songs. It works well. It comes with a list of 500 songs that don't seem to be in any particular order....but you can search. You can also search with words like "acoustic" and if that is in the title, it will come up. You can designate something as a favorite. It requires internet access to access a song for the first time; but once the song has been played, it's cached to your device and can be played in airplane mode. The first song I played had an error message for the soundtrack, but when I restarted it, it worked fine and all others I've tried played fine.

Note that there are no instructions; it assumes that you know how to use tabs. Also, you can log into their website to save favorites and I guess get other song? I didn't try.

Hopefully, members who are more familiar with using these kinds of charts will weigh in.

The permissions do not seem excessive to me since the tabs are stored on the 'Net and must be retrieved and are then saved to your device. I think a couple are leftover from it being on Google Play and an not sure if they are even part of the Fire version.

Most of the negative reviews are a couple years old and reflect problems with the app working at all. It's apparently been fixed. The only review that bothered me was one by someone who said his tabs, posted to another site, were on the app. I don't really know how unique tabs are, but I take him at his word. 23 of 43 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'll take a look at it . . . . . "tab" is a different way of writing music for guitar. Music is generically written on 5 line staffs; the sheet music shows notes and, for guitarists sometimes, chords. With 'tab', you basically see the 6 strings of the guitar and the notation tells you what string to play on what fret. It's generally used by those who do 'fingerstyle' playing, rather than just the strummers. 

Folks who have arranged pieces for guitar may have unique tab transcriptions. If the person who did the arrangement posted it to the net, it's there for the world. Sounds like maybe his concern is that this app pulls from sites, possibly without permission.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Right, it shows the six strings and the fret to be used and whether you should hammer, slide whatever between notes.

Thought of you, Ann!

(There's also a free app for this in the iTunes store: 
Tab Pro HD - largest catalog of interactive guitar tablatures with multiple instrument tracks by Ultimate Guitar
https://appsto.re/us/g4j5F.i)

Just sayin' for those who are ambi-devicerous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Christmas Holiday Celebration - Hidden Objects* 
Originally $0.99



This is a holiday-themed hidden object game. Not a lot of artistry into how the objects are placed, they are mostly just pasted onto the scene. But they are fun little Christmas themed items. Playable on my 7" HDX, though some items are pretty tiny. It plays in portrait mode and can be rotated 180 degrees. There is no zoom that I could find.

One reviewer found the "found" noise annoying, I thought the jingling bells playing in the background annoying. The sounds can be turned off via the main menu; it's either all or nothing, however.

Worth adding--I'd probably rate it just under four stars.

19 of 23 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Notepad+* 
Originally $2.99



This a nice app. It is primarily a drawing/handwriting app with the ability to add text using textboxes. If your goal is to have a text note-taking app, this is somewhat limited, I think. You can share your pages as images via email, etc. It has a lot of nice features--several pens and highlighters, text that (within the text boxes) can be different colors and fonts. I like that you can integrate text and drawing on the same page.

It works as a rudimentary art tool--you have a limited number of basic colors, though you can change the width.

I like that there are a lot of different papers one can use, including graph paper. This makes it pretty useful to me in sketching out plans for quilts. 

I'd give it four stars. Five if you could export text as text.

314 of 405 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wubbzy's The Night Before Christmas* 
Originally $2.99



This is an interactive book starring Wubbzy and his friends. Whoever they are. There are a lot of apps featuring them, though. 

It's slightly interactive--tapping on items makes things happen though nothing very dramatic. There are some interactive gamey-type things available through the book and also as games under "menu." You can read the book, read and play the book or have the book read to you.

There's a parental area. It says "Free downloads to support more learning." But that seemed to be links to more apps.

There's also a coloring book with scenes from the book, which works very well.

I'd give this four stars out of five.

23 of 27 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Wow Wow Wubbzy.    I know it is a kids cartoon I think on Noggin for the wee ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Piano Master Christmas Special* 
Originally $1.49



This is a pretty well-reviewed music app. As one reviewer says, it's more like a music playing game than a piano teaching app. It was the Free App of the Day before in December 2012.

From the product page:
Piano Master is a music game, just follow the notes on the screen and you will be able to play many famous songs.

This is a special version of "Piano Master", dedicated to Christmas, that includes 28 of the most famous Traditional Christmas Carols.

Song list:
We wish you a Merry Christmas
Carol of the Bells
Ding Dong Merrily on High
Jingle Bells
Deck the Halls
O Christmas Tree
Joy to the World
Away in a Manger
What Child is this?
Silent Night
In The Bleak Midwinter
Gabriels Message
The Huron Carol
Auld Lang Syne
All My Heart This Night Rejoices
Angels We Have Heard On High
O Come, O Come, Emmanuel
Hark! The Herald Angels Sing
Good King Wenceslas
The First Nowell
God rest you merry gentlemen
O Come All Ye Faithful
We Three Kings of Orient Are
Oh, Little Town of Bethlehem
Ring the Bells
I Saw Three Ships
Once in Royal Davids City
The Holly and the Ivy

For a better play experience a display size of at least 4 inches is recommended. This program works very well on tablets.

179 of 276 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

It was also free in 2013.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

cinisajoy said:


> It was also free in 2013.


Thanks! I got it in 2012, so that's all I can determine.  I guess we can look forward to it every year.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I got it in 2012, so that's all I can determine.  I guess we can look forward to it every year.
> 
> Betsy


Mine was "purchased" in 2013. So looks like this will be an annual app.


----------



## CegAbq

OK - not sure where to post this, but a couple of other forums I watch ( ) have mentioned the following & I didn't see it mentioned here on KB yet:
Amazon to Gift $220 Worth of Apps for Free to Users Starting December 24


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Piano Master Christmas Special*
> Originally $1.49
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty well-reviewed music app. As one reviewer says, it's more like a music playing game than a piano teaching app. It was the Free App of the Day before in December 2012.


My son siad it stinks becuase it will not like him just "fiddle around and play what he wants"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> My son siad it stinks becuase it will not like him just "fiddle around and play what he wants"


Excellent review.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: A Charlie Brown Christmas* 
Originally $4.99



This is another repeat--this one was first offered in December 2011. It's the best interactive book I've seen so far as this season's FAOTD.

On the app's main screen, you can listen to nice piano music on the turntable. You can also turn off the narration on the turntable. Tapping on the book opens the story.

You can take a picture of your self using your devices camera and the picture will be on the flyleaf. You can also add a Christmas tree to the picture. This seems like a kind of lame reason to have camera access, and the only place the camera is used. You can also, from the flyleaf, share the picture with Facebook and decorate the tree. (not the tree in the picture, the one used in the book). The decorations you choose will be used later in the book.

You can collect items by tapping on images in the pictures. Some items do stuff but don't earn you any items. By collecting items or by interacting with the pages, you can unlock new decorations for the tree, so explore the pictures! There's one page where you get to play on a piano keyboard, but it doesn't seem to actually play notes--that was disappointing. But after the few notes, Schroeder starts playing.

I had the app lock up on me twice and had to do a forced get out of it. I also had one page where Charlie Brown and Linus are having a conversation leaning on a wall and their arms were floating free of their bodies, which was kind of disturbing.  The device locked up that time and when I forced the stop and went back in, their arms were where they were supposed to be. Whew!

One of the reviews tells you everything you have to do to unlock all of the items.

I'd give this five stars except for the lock ups I've experienced.

You can go to specific places in the book, or back to the main menu by dragging the bookmark down from the top page.

480 of 729 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> OK - not sure where to post this, but a couple of other forums I watch ( ) have mentioned the following & I didn't see it mentioned here on KB yet:
> Amazon to Gift $220 Worth of Apps for Free to Users Starting December 24


Thanks, Carol!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: How The Grinch Stole Christmas! - Dr. Seuss* 
Originally $4.99



This is (slightly) interactive app of How The Grinch Stole Christmas. It works very well. The only interactiveness I found was tapping on items to learn the words--which is good for new readers.

One complaint by reviewers was that the narration is not the same as the TV special/movie version--which didn't bother me, not that familiar with it. I thought the narrator was quite good.

As reviewer Tinfoot points out, it's great to mirror to your TV; I did this with my Fire HDX and my Fire TV stick and it worked great. 35 of 40 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog

CegAbq said:


> OK - not sure where to post this, but a couple of other forums I watch ( ) have mentioned the following & I didn't see it mentioned here on KB yet:
> Amazon to Gift $220 Worth of Apps for Free to Users Starting December 24


I found this likn on an Amazon discussion thread. It shows 40 apps free:
http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_428195382_2?ie=UTF8&node=10076151011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-top-1&pf_rd_r=1VZ3BQ04NGM0PP66MXVB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=2008238662&pf_rd_i=2350149011


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here's a direct link to the Bundle that Carole posted about:

40 apps worth $220

EDIT: Annalog beat me to it! 

I'm going through them and will post some highlights. The $220 includes a $65 anatomy text. It also includes this one, one of my favorites, normally $2.99:


Cogs

This one looks intriguing to me, normally $1.00
 
Paper Train Reloaded - Ad Free

This was the FAOTD in July 2014. Normally $30.99:


Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary, 8th edition

This one lets you share "Instagram" type weather reports:
 
InstaWeather PRO

This is a very good calculator app that I've had for awhile, normally $0.99:

Calculator Pro

Both of these will let you control your PC remotely, and work well. I've used them both. Normally $4.99 and $9.99



Fabulous game, normally $1.99:
 Quell Reflect

Looks like a fitness app to get you in shape in six weeks. Well reviewed, normally $1.99:
Just 6 Weeks

One of my favorite photo apps; previously a FAOTD. Normally $2.99
 PicShop - Photo Editor

This is another Guitar Tab app (a different one was the FAOTD recently). Have this on my iPad and it works well. One star reviews reflect crashes on non-Fire devices.

Ultimate Guitar Tabs and Tools

This is a nice app that lets you transfer photos between devices. I don't use it much anymore since Amazon Cloud works pretty well for me.

Photo Transfer App

What devices these apps will work with varies; be sure to check out the link that shows which of your devices are compatible (not just the "download to" link).

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This one is an alternate keyboard called "Fleksy": 

First one I've seen that worked on Fires . . . . at least the 2013 models and newer.


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's a direct link to the Bundle that Carole posted about:
> 
> 40 apps worth $220


One of today's free apps, The Muscular System Manual: The Skeletal Muscles of the Human Body, is usually priced at $64.99!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> One of today's free apps, The Muscular System Manual: The Skeletal Muscles of the Human Body, is usually priced at $64.99!


Yep! Meant to put that in the highlights reel! Thanks! That and the Oxford dictionary account for $100 of the $220 in savings! I picked it up in case I decided to go to medical school.

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I picked it up in case I decided to go to medical school.


Me too


----------



## D/W

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I picked it up in case I decided to go to medical school.


Same here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well . . . . even if you don't need to go to medical school, if, say, you pull your back and the doctor's talking muscle names, you can go look them up.


----------



## 68564

I grabbed it because one day I might want it and it will be $65!  Probably never happen, but at least I am covered in that possibility!


----------



## cinisajoy

Picked it up even though I own a very good medical dictionary.


----------



## Andra

The Plex app is included if you are interested in the possibility of having a media server at home. It is normally $4.99.


----------



## Toby

Me too. Love medical apps. Artists might like this app as well.


----------



## BTackitt

DIL is taking Anatomy & Physiology in the Spring, so that app was worth it to me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Terraria* 
Originally $4.99



Fire TV compatible--not many of the FAOTDs are.

I just picked this up for $0.99 on iTunes (think it's still on sale--check out the thread in the iDevice subforum here) but haven't had time to play it, picking it up now for free on the Fire. Well reviewed!

Some of the one star reviews say they couldn't get past the create character screen using non-Fire devices. I didn't have any problems with my HDX.

From the product page:

DIG! FIGHT! EXPLORE! BUILD!

The critically-acclaimed, best-selling indie sandbox adventure has finally arrived on the Amazon Store!

In Terraria, every world is unique -- from the floating islands in the sky to the deepest level of The Underworld. Adventure to the ends of the earth, and defeat villainous bosses along the way. The world is your canvas!

Buy now and receive free updates with new content and features!

- MULTIPLAYER! Wi-fi games support up to 4 players! Play Terraria with friends across any other mobile devices! Adventure together or duel each other in player-vs-player combat!

- 200+ CRAFTING RECIPES - weapons, armor, potions, and more!

- 25+ BLOCK TYPES to build anything you can imagine!

- 75+ MONSTERS!

- 5 BOSSES!

- Over a DOZEN environments to explore!

- Dynamic water & lava, day/night cycles!

- 10+ NPCs to meet and recruit to your home!

Every pixel of Terraria has been crafted for the BEST possible mobile experience -- including brand new touch controls and tutorials!

Follow us on Twitter @Terraria_Logic

Like us on Facebook at www.facebook.com/TerrariaOfficial

Visit us on the web at www.terraria.org
1921 of 2298 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Prince of Persia® The Shadow and the Flame* 
Originally $2.99



This is a Prince of Persia game for those who are familiar with that saga. However, it is not well reviewed, has questionable permissions and a big push for in-app purchases. Check out the review by (I believe) KB member JJCEO for more info. http://www.amazon.com/review/R3SUMT6UH6CUI9/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B00DYW9I

And so we have a KBAAD* 17 of 36 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Township



I've been playing this for a month or so on my iPad and really like it as a kind of sim game. You build your village and earn money by raising crops and making products which you then sell via special orders, train shipments and eventually (so far) plane shipments. It takes some planning.

2236 of 2480 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day--a curated choice from Amazon's always-free apps.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

FWIW . . . .the ones that have been free the last couple of days are still free today. I think they'll be back to regular price tomorrow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rayman Fiesta Run* 
Originally $2.99



This is a well-reviewed platformer. Apparently you need to be online when you first start it for additional downloads, but then it can be played offline.

From the product page:

Join legendary platforming hero Rayman for a new adventure on your favorite mobile device!

PARTY ALL NIGHT LONG 
* More than 75 levels welcome you for the Fiesta!
* Bounce on sausages and make your way through 4 new festive worlds
* Beat all 3 new epic bosses to reach the dreaded Land of the Livid Dead Island!
* Collect Lums to get awesome rewards and power-ups

DISCOVER RAYMAN'S AMAZING NEW POWERS
* Rayman could jump, fly, punch and run up the walls&#8230;
* &#8230;he can now slide, swim or shrink on the fly into a tiny hero
* Unleash the power of the Super Punch!

"BEWARE OF THE INVASION!
* Play all the levels you thought you knew in a totally different way
* Avoid new traps and defeat even fiercer enemies
* Get ready for more great challenges!

ENJOY GORGEOUS GRAPHICS
* Rayman Jungle Run was pretty&#8230; Rayman Fiesta Run looks absolutely delicious! 
* Immerse yourself into the Fiesta thanks to the increased depth of field 
* And if you like great lightings, Rayman has put a brand new disco ball up for you!

CHALLENGE YOUR FRIENDS
Share your activities, post your achievements on Facebook, and follow your friends on the world map.

Game available in: English, French, Italian, German, Spanish, Brazilian Portuguese, Japanese, Korean and Russian.

Stay on top of your game! Get the latest news, deals, and more at....
FACEBOOK: http://facebook.com/UbisoftMobileGames 
TWITTER: http://twitter.com/ubisoftmobile 
YOUTUBE: http://youtube.com/user/Ubisoft 66 of 82 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cut the Rope: Time Travel HD* 
Originally $0.99



This is another chapter in the Cut the Rope series, and it's quite charming. Om Nom crawls into a time machine and goes back in time. Each level has Om Nom and an ancestor to feed. The time travel aspect of it regards the costumes for the ancestral Om Nom characters and the backgrounds, kind of.

Graphics are great (even if the time machine says 2013) and Om Nom is as charming as ever. Playable in airplane mode. It's portrait, but can be rotated 180 degrees, which is nice if you want to play while you're charging. Permissions are not excessive. Some one star reviews complain about the app not working on their devices, but it installed and ran fine on my Fire HDX. You use the device "back" key on the swipe-side or bottom menu, but it exits cleanly then.

I give it five stars.

761 of 810 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Abyss: The Wraiths of Eden (Full)* 
Originally $4.99



This was previously the FAOTD on September 25, 2014--so pretty recently.

It's a nice adventure/hidden object game with good graphics. I did have one minor graphic glitch the second time I tried it, with the screen image tile slightly offset with a repeat of the tile filling in the area to the right; exiting completely from the app and re-entering eliminated that. To exit completely, from the main screen of the game, swipe to access the back key on the side/bottom menu. You'll then be asked to confirm exit.

The game is a tap and play adventure where you have to find objects and solve puzzles to advance. There is a hint system that I haven't needed yet. You can play in one of three modes--casual, advanced and expert, and you can switch between them during the game.

Good game if you missed it before!

1493 of 1566 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDXs. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Star Traders RPG Elite* 
Originally $2.99



This is a well reviewed RPG game. From the product page:

Ever wanted to captain your own spaceship? With Star Traders RPG Elite--an engaging and entertaining role playing game for your Android device--the ship is all yours. Once your captain information is set up, you're immediately thrown into the captain's seat. The fate of the ship and crew is completely on your shoulders. Packed full of features, Star Traders RPG provides more than 80 unique starcraft, 40-plus planets to explore, and a plethora of enemies to battle, pillage, and enslave. It has only four one-star reviews, no complaints about permissions that I could see. A very good review by reviewer Tinfoot http://www.amazon.com/review/RW2QVD4DR09Y4/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004SCN2F6. I say go if this type of game interests you!

196 of 212 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HDX. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pho.to Lab PRO - professional photo editor with lots of beautiful effects, frames and filters!* 
Originally $2.99



This is a feature-packed photo manipulation app that was a replacement free app of the day on June 27, 2014. It has a lot of things you can do with a photo--filters, borders, backgrounds, artistic effects....tons of special effects. My only problem with it is that you can't adjust the amount of effect that the filters and special effects have. Borders, etc, are understandably "on" or "off" but I would have liked to lessen the effect of "tilt," for example.

You can save photos to your device (you get no indication a photo has been saved, which resulted in me saving the same photo 7 times before I realized that. You can save effects to your favorites. You can share photos to Facebook, Twitter and Email as well as Dropbox and other apps on your device.

There are major concerns about permissions, however. Check out this review for more information:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R1BYNQZSHRW5SQ/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007QXWV1U

438 of 546 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Hey Betsy. I clicked on the $110 worth of free apps banner on the main page and found this.

http://www.amazon.com/42nd-Parallel-BuildCalc/dp/B006N0MLJO/ref=lp_10076151011_pi_2sp_1_29?s=mobile-apps&ie=UTF8&qid=1420043229&sr=1-29

I know you and calculators. Or is it Ann I am thinking of?


----------



## cinisajoy

Where oh where has Betsy gone?


----------



## intinst

Obviously I'm not Betsy, but...

Product Features
Access 65 of Jamie Oliver's quick and delicious recipes
Watch videos guiding you through trickier techniques
Beautiful step-by-step photography- you'll never put a foot wrong
Learn what ingredients and equipment Jamie recommends you keep handy
Add ingredients to a shopping list, sort by recipe or aisle
Download additional media (80 MB, optional download)

Over 500 reviews, with 333 being 4 star or above. Permissions look acceptable, at least to me. YMMV
Should work on any of the Fires & Android phones


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, intinst!  I downloaded that but lots going on. It has quite a few one-star reviews and I haven't been able to spend a lot of time.  Still dealing with the holidays....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm back from my holiday break. 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sonic CD* 
Originally $2.99



This is a game with the Sonic character. It was the FAOTD previously on April 2, 2014.

From the product page:

It's time to usher the past into the future in this enhanced recreation of Sonic CD!

Sonic travels to the distant shores of Never Lake for the once-a-year appearance of Little Planet - a mysterious world where past, present, and future collide through the power of the Time Stones that lie hidden within it.

Sonic arrives only to find the once beautiful world imprisoned beneath a twisted metallic shell. His arch-nemesis, Dr. Eggman, has come for the Time Stones and with them, will soon have the power to control time itself!

In order to put an end to Dr. Eggman's nefarious schemes, Sonic must use the power of Little Planet to travel through time; breaking Dr. Eggman's hold over the future by destroying his machines in the past and recovering the missing Time Stones!

Featuring 16:9 widescreen and both the US and Japanese soundtracks, experience the adventure through time that introduced the world to Amy Rose and Eggman's most evil creation, Metal Sonic.

444 of 608 reviews are four stars and above.

Since this was a repeat and since I've kind of been on holiday, we have a bonus pick: Sago Mini Ocean Swimmer.



Normally $2.99, this is one of a whole group of apps that Amazon has discounted right now. Some are free, most aren't.

This is a fun and well-reviewed game for pre-schoolers and toddlers.

From the product page:
NO IN-APP PURCHASES OR THIRD-PARTY ADVERTISING.

OPEN-ENDED PLAY EXPERIENCE PERFECT FOR TODDLERS AND PRESCHOOLERS.

EXPLORE:
Laugh out loud as you explore a magical underwater world with Fins the fish. Guide Fins through the ocean and discover tons of fun surprises! Dive into sunken treasure, meet mysterious monsters and enjoy a treat at an underwater ice cream stand.

WHO WE ARE:
Made with care, Sago Mini Ocean Swimmer offers lots of opportunities for storytelling. Part of the AWARD-WINNING suite of Sago Mini apps, this app is sure to bring smiles to your little one.

Our team of designers and developers create apps that children love and parents trust. We build on kids' natural sense of wonder, creativity and curiosity to make apps that are safe, positive and fun. Sago Mini are the ideal first apps for your little one.

For the full list of apps, click here 42 of 44 reviews are four stars and above.

Check compatibility of the apps as they vary. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Welcome back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Cin!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Daily Ab Workout* 
Originally $0.99



This is one in a series of workouts normally priced at $0.99. I love this series. This one has been the free app of the day before--I got it on Feb 2012 and I believe it has been the FAOTD since then. Few permissions and it works well. 181 of 225 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility with apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## D/W

Today's Free App of the Day: Zengrams
Originally $1.99

Rated 3.8 out of 5 stars (25 of 41 reviewers rated it 4 stars and above)





> Zengrams is an abstract, minimalist puzzler available designed by Andreas Boye and brought to you by Gameblyr, the publisher of indie hits Pathogen and Third Eye Crime.
> 
> Zengrams was designed to exercise your brain through deceptively simple puzzles in which players rearrange shapes into the correct design. Carefully manage your limited number of moves as you cut, combine and position your way to success.
> 
> Zengrams features a unique style and puzzle based gameplay inspired by origami and logic puzzles. Featuring an extensive Single Player Campaign of progressively difficult challenges, Zengrams will challenge even the best puzzle players to solve each deceptively simple-looking challenge. Zengrams is designed with intuitive visual mechanics that make it simple enough for anyone to pick up and play, while higher difficulty end game puzzles offer challenges for experienced puzzle gamers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Dreamweaver!

I'm playing with it now as it seemed a lot of reviewers had problems getting it to work on their device.  I haven't gotten past level 10, but it seems like it's working fine on my Fire HDX.

EDIT:  It's intriguing....you move pieces to cover a shape.  You are given a cryptic set of hints at the bottom of each board telling you how many moves you have and kind of what kind of moves--if they are overlays, etc.  I haven't quite figured out the code...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Candy World* 
Originally $1.99



This is another hidden object game by Difference Games. I didn't find it to be great, but not awful either. Probably a three star game. I wouldn't play it on less than the 7" (or perhaps 6") Fire. The objects get pretty small and there doesn't seem to be a zoom.

18 of 29 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sweet Drmzzz* 
Originally $0.99



This is a kind of logic puzzle game directed at kids aged 6-12 but perfectly appropriate for this kid! There are three basic types of games (four if you count the opening screen where you have to line up the Zs and launch the rocket ship clock). A whack-a-mole kind of game, a direct-the-falling-star-dust game, and a Pac-Man kind of game, each with new variations on each level. (Everyone remember Pac-Man? You youngsters, Google it.)

I really enjoy it--it's relaxing, kind of Zen. A nice change even for this adult. Five stars. 11 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility for apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: White Noise* 
Originally $1.99



This is a very well reviewed white noise generator. However, since the app was first offered and garnered all the good reviews, new permissions have been added and they are now questionable. 1055 of 1197 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Relax Melodies: A white noise ambience for sleep, meditation & yoga.



From the product page:

Try Relax Melodies for Android today!

Relax Melodies, the leader in personalized relaxation and sleep assistance, is now available for your Android device! No more insomnia for you, tension is a thing of the past at any moment! Just custom mix your favorite high quality sounds from a selection of 52, then slip naturally into a relaxed state or a deep, rejuvenating sleep. This is the ultimate relaxation experience and it's super easy to use!

Get the most personalized relaxation experience it's possible to have. With just a few taps, you can create the exact MELODY that resonates perfectly with you. With ambient and binaural selections, you can choose whether to simply relax or tell your brain that it's time for sleep. It can even help your baby fall asleep faster!

Download it now and become one of the million relaxed users of Relax Melodies. You're going to love how it will help you relax, meditate and sleep.

2620 of 2791 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Melodious* 
Originally $0.99



What fun! Minimalist arcade game where balls drop from the top of the screen (plays in portrait mode but will rotate 180) and you need to tap the screen to create a paddle to bounce the ball back to the top. Don't place your paddle too early, as they only make a brief appearance. Tip: Try to place your paddle closer to the top than to the bottom. You can have multiple paddles on screen at one time--important when multiple balls start falling. There is a countdown timer and you've won the level when no balls have reached the bottom before the timer runs out. The next level starts immediately, though you can pause the game.

The only negative is that when you miss the ball, the game is over and you start over at level 1.  You can pause the game and exit by using the sidebar/bottom menu and come back and resulte.

Four stars out of five.

4 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: 3-1 Hidden Object: Hidden Mysteries World* 
Originally $1.99



This is a nice collection of hidden object games that are loosely connected into an adventure. There is a zoom feature, using pinch-and-spread.

My only complaint (and perhaps it's my Fire) is that I had to tap what seemed slightly to the left to register as finding an item. Zooming in helped with this.

Playable in airplane mode.  Plays in landscape mode and will rotate 180 degrees. 18 of 25 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Weather Ex* 
Originally $1.99



This is an attractive but minimalist weather app. The initial screen gives you the temp and a picture (a cloud, the sun, the moon, etc) of the current weather conditions there. Swipe left to right to get to the settings screen to add new cities. (It's -31 in Hibbing, MN right now, according to the app.) Swipe right to left to see the day's hourly forecast and again to see the next seven days.

It's a bit too minimalist for me, but if you want just a quick look at your local weather, this might be the app for you. I don't know if it works with the Fire Phone (Gertie?) but it might be a good one for that small screen.

There are a lot of good weather apps out there--the native app that comes with the Fire is pretty good. I've added as a KBAAD one of my favorites. Some other free weather apps, all four stars or above, are shown below. The last two in the row also work for the Fire TV devices. There's a paid version of this one:
 
which seems to be on sale for $1.00 now instead of $1.99.

176 of 260 reviews are four stars and above.

    ​
So we have a bonus pick: 1Weather.



This is one of my favorite weather apps. It's got a pretty clean interface that at the same time provides a lot of information on the main screen. There's a sidebar menu that lets you look at the long term forecast, a graph that lets you see specifics weather stats for any part of the day, and radar. 211 of 278 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Blox* 
Originally $0.99



This is a simple but challenging arcade game. You have to tap on a color block on the right side to flick blocks of that color to match the nearest block on the bottom row of the playing field. The goal is to clear the stack.

Oh, and new blocks keep falling to the right of the stack as you are doing this. So it's oriented toward right-handed people; it would be nice to see an option to switch sides. It's also not a good option for people who are colorblind to the color used.

It's a continuous play, not played by levels--in other words, you start over from level one. Old-style arcade!

There are mega blocks which will eliminate all blocks of the same color.

Fun game, but an easier way to pause would be nice. You can pause by swiping the side or bottom menu and using the back button--but don't exit to the menu or you'll have to start over from scratch. You can pause the game and go back to the home screen without losing your progress.
7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PeakFinder Earth* 
Originally $3.99



This is a quirky but intriguing addition to a hiking app repertoire. It shows you the view from the top of various peaks and labels the mountains you can see. You can also pinch or spread to zoom in and out.

It needs some work. The controls and menu system aren't all intuitive, and the initial mountain peak database isn't complete. You need to tap on the i icon to go to info and then tap on coverage to go to the world map. Pinch or spread to change the part of the world you are viewing. You can tap on the map to select a tile of overage to install. The first tile installed was my local area. The tile includes the map and elevation data and the peaks that can be searched in the database.

I recommend that users check out the user's manual at www.peakfinder.org/mobile/manual/

This is definitely better than the reviews indicate, even with the flaws. I recommend downloading it and fiddling with it a bit. I'm going to use it when we go hiking in San Diego to try to figure out the view from the top of Mt Laguna.

it's worth having as part of your collection with hopes it improves. But I also have a KBAAD. 6 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: MyTopo Maps by Trimble Outdoors.



This is the free version of a well reviewed hiking topo map app. You can upgrade to the pro map, though the map that showed my location here in Alexandria was pretty good.

From the product page:

Explore like never before. MyTopo Maps is a mapping and trip planning app to organize all your outdoor and backroad adventures. Note: This app is designed for the Kindle Fire.

View more than 68,000 topo maps in US and Canada. Also, check out aerial, terrain, street and hybrid maps. Mark points, find places and store all your trip info on the Trip Cloud, a wireless service that allows you to access your trips on any device.

This app is BEST FOR: Scouting trails, exploring parks, planning outdoor vacations, viewing backcountry areas on topo maps and aerial photos, finding forest roads and campsites, preplanning hiking trails, camping and ATV offroad trips

------

START WITH A GREAT MAP
- View five different map types: streets, hybrid, aerial, topo and terrain. 
- MyTopo Maps provides the most up-to-date topos maps available in the United States. We have enhanced more than 14,000 USGS quads with digital updates from the U.S. Forest Service and other map providers. 
- Access more than 68,000 topo maps in US and Canada that are seamlessly stitched together for fast and easy viewing. Topos scales are 1:24K in the Lower 48, 1:63K in Alaska and 1:50K in Canada.
- See two maps at once. No single map type has all the essential details to plan a trip. So turn on Dual Map View and fade between two different map types.

375 of 488 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PeakFinder Earth*
> Originally $3.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a quirky but intriguing addition to a hiking app repertoire. It shows you the view from the top of various peaks and labels the mountains you can see. You can also pinch or spread to zoom in and out.


Does it show you what you can see if you just spent almost 3 weeks free-climbing El Capitan?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yep.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dream Flight* 
Originally $1.99



This is an endless runner in the Flappy Bird style. Graphics are in the slightly pixelated style and control is similar--tapping or holding on the screen moves the dreamer up; releasing lets the dreamer float down. Avoid crashing into buildings and fly through small bright clouds to eventually unlock the endless mode.

There are checkpoints. Fly through blue rings and if you crash after that, you'll only have to go back to the last blue ring.

It's okay. I wasn't a huge Flappy Birds fan either. I'd agree with the majority of reviewers and give it three stars.

Plays in either landscape mode and in airplane mode. 5 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Run.



This is another endless runner game on perma-free. In this one you control your runner by tapping on the right side of the screen to jump and holding and dragging left or right on the left side of the screen. The runner has to go down an endless tunnel with gaps in the flooring and walls. You jump or go around the gaps. The different thing here is you can run up onto the walls and eventually the top of the tunnel by using the hold and drag, which allows you to avoid really big chasms.

There are levels and if you've made it to a level, you can restart at that level. I give this five stars for an endless runner, and I'm not even a huge fan of endless runner type games.

Plays in either landscape mode and in airplane mode. 266 of 291 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Dabble HD - The Fast Thinking Word Game* 
Originally $1.99



This has been the Free App of the Day more than once--I picked it up in November 2011, and it's been the FAOTD at least twice since then, based on comments i

This is a fun game where you are given a set of letters in a pyramid and have to form a 2 letter, 3 letter, 4 letter, 5 letter and six letter word from the letters given. There is a timer--at the end of the the time you get

1426 of 1572 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

This one was free Nov. 28, 2011.
So I'll give alternates:

Or


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, BT!

Hmmm....just noticed that my blurb didn't post, 'cause I mentioned the prior FAOTD-ness...  It was a good one, and we have tons of new members, so it's great that people will get a second chance, and now we have two more, so thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Paper Monsters* 
Originally $0.99



It's been the FAOTD before, but we have a lot of new folks, plus sometimes people miss an offer.

This is a nice side-scroller. Not too difficult, at least in the early stages. Cute, colorful graphics. The controls are a little touchy. I give this four stars.

If you have an alternate or an "if-you-liked-this, you'll also like this" suggestion, please post!

176 of 230 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

Here's another freebie, 4.3 stars out of over 1500 reviews


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fortune Cookies Deluxe* 
Originally $0.99



This is a fortune cookie app--in that you open the app and then, using two fingers, pull apart the cookie to get your fortune. That's it. And the fortunes are more like quotes by famous people rather than fortunes.

I'd give it a scant three stars. Use BTackitt's as the KBAAD today, or I have an alternate fortune cookie app below. 4 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Fortune Cookie.



This is another fortune cookie app, slightly better. At least these fortunes are more like the ones in the actual restaurant.

18 of 27 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

BTackitt said:


> Here's another freebie, 4.3 stars out of over 1500 reviews


Snagged this, my wife likes to play these. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

BTackitt said:


> Here's another freebie, 4.3 stars out of over 1500 reviews


I tried that one yesterday and didn't care for it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm enjoying it.  It's got some puzzles along the way, it's not just point and click and I haven't gotten frustrated so far, and the graphics are good.  What didn't you like, Gertie?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: TextTwist 2* 
Originally $1.99



This is a word game where you get grid array to fill of words--three letter words, four letter words, five letter words, etc, up to seven letter words in the later rounds. You can change that to max of five or six in the options menu. If you guess a word that fits the longest word in the grid, the timer stops and you can move on to the next round or stay and try to finish all the words. I like that there's the option. One reviewer complained about being asked each time; I suppose there could be an option to set it always move on or always stay in the round; it didn't bother me.

You can change the dictionary to German, Spanish, French or Italian.

There are five variations of games you can pay, I enjoyed all of them.

There's a scrolling brief tutorial at the bottom of the game selection page, but there's also a help page on the main menu.

Plays in either portrait mode and plays in airplane mode. I'd give this game a strong four stars.

122 of 201 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm enjoying it. It's got some puzzles along the way, it's not just point and click and I haven't gotten frustrated so far, and the graphics are good. What didn't you like, Gertie?
> 
> Betsy


Gosh, that was two days and four games ago.  I guess it was too simplistic compared to some I've been playing lately like the two European Mysteries and Fierce Tales by Blam Games (through Big Fish).

I found a Castle game that looks interesting. It plays more like a graphic novel, sort of like Patterson's The Women's Murder Club. Castle is free to try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Elevation Mars* 
Originally $2.99



This is a pretty darn cool app. Browse the surface of Mars. You can see it in one of eight styles, at least one of which is satellite (labelled), a couple of which are topo lines and four that use color but aren't explained as to what they show. The help screen just describes them all as "Color styles." You can set the elevation style to exaggerate elevations.

You can view it in any orientation. And you can pinch and spread to zoom in and out.

You can share a specific view by using the menu and selecting share. It will send a JPG of the current screen view to your Dropbox, email or Facebook or various other apps on your device, but not directly to your Photos.

When you start the app, there's an info box that you can minimize by tapping on the x and it becomes very tiny in the lower left hand corner. It is not visible, whether minimized or not, when you save a screenshot. I give it four stars.

7 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

There are two other similar apps by the same developer, one for Earth at $2.99 and one for the Moon at $0.99.

 ​Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

I had coins so I picked up all 3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Crash it Smash it* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

love to break things? Well we do too! So we made a game where you have to drive your 3D car into as much as possible to destroy a certain number of objects, 3D buildings and cars within a set amount of time. This destruction sim is the ultimate game to get rid of any frustration you have. Levels get progressively more difficult, with you needing to destroy more objects within the time limit each round.

It has 8 rounds, apparently.

It didn't appeal to me, so I didn't even download it. Reviews are poor except for two reviewers who seem to be employees as they have almost exclusively only reviewed games by the developer.

Complaints are about graphics and game play and eight rounds not being enough.

3 of 6 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Crossy Road.



This is a cross-the-road arcade game. You will be squashed. Many times.  It is very much like Frogger, those of you who remember Frogger. (I'm not the only one old enough, am I?)

You start out answering the age-old question, why did the Chicken cross the road? And you'll earn coins as free gifts over time that you can use to win new animal stars using a gumball-like machine. I have a Kangaroo, the chicken and a unicorn. You can also pick up coins along the way. Or buy animals. Pixel graphics, fun for a quick play!

7513 of 7748 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Yes I remember Frogger.    I always got smushed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, it's the ultimate goal of Frogger. 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Tiny Hope* 
Originally $1.99



This is a cute little platformer. Not too difficult, so suitable for younger players, but fun for adults, too.

You control a little water droplet using steam and cold and either the accelerometer or touch screen controls. Light hearted and fun!

Fun facts about water and water usage are given between levels.

67 of 102 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: WildLife - America: Your own wildlife park where you can look after and treat injured wild animals* 
Originally $3.99



This a animal care sim with good reviews for gameplay.

From the product page:
Look after wild animals and nurse them back to health: in WildLife - America you can care for animals from the North American wilderness, cure their illnesses and tend their injuries so that they can move to new homes with new owners or be released back into the wild!

The wild animals are on the loose! In WildLife - America you can now look after the many endangered species from the forests in the tundra of Canada and Alaska. Like in PetWorld 3D, you will experience the excitement of the daily life of an animal keeper - this time at a wildlife rescue center. The rangers desperately need some skilled helpers for their team as more and more animals arrive at the reserve needing your help!
Treat injured wolves, diagnose the bears' illnesses and find new homes for your charges with trustworthy, caring new owners - it's all up to you! But before you can pass the animals into experienced hands, you'll need to nurse them back to health.

With WildLife - America you can now also customize the enclosures of your animals! Whether it's a pen for the raccoons or trees for the exuberant squirrels to frolic around in - let your imagination run wild! To make sure your animals feel at home during their stay and have an appropriate habitat, you can set up their enclosures to be as close to nature as possible.

Experience the exciting gameplay of PetWorld 3D in a new environment. Look forward to lots of exciting new expansions. So what are you waiting for? Head of to the wildlife park, help the rangers and nurse your wild patients back to health!

An FAOTD regular, Tinfoot, cites anonymous data collection and in-app marketing as the major flaws in the game. Check out his review for more. 4 of 5 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Welcome back Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks...there's been a confluence of events this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Montezuma Puzzle 3 Premium* 
Originally $0.99



This is a fun puzzle game; you get a set of irregularly shaped pieces and have to fit them into a hexagon grid. You can earn up to three starry things on each level based on speed and whether you use hints or not. (The question mark in the upper left hand corner.) You can start over and the stars reset.

I'd say this is a solid four star game--it's lower than that because people are really angry about the review nagging.

There's a major blowback against the game's nagging to review it, which I agree is annoying. However, as several reviewers say, you can stop the nagging by either reviewing it, or, if you're not ready, tapping on OK and then using the back key in the side/bottome menu to go back to the game. Once you do that, no more nagging whether you reviewed or not (at least so far). 147 of 210 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Skateboard Party 2* 
Originally $1.99



The permissions in this skateboard game are so egregious, I'll start with warning you off. Read the reviews if you're curious. I wouldn't be surprised if Amazon didn't pull it at the request of the developer as they'll surely get a rash of one-stars today.

From the product page:
Skateboard Party 2 brings all the fun of skateboarding to your mobile device allowing you to ride in 8 completely unique locations. Jump on your board, learn new moves and improve your skateboarding skills to land sick combos.

Play with your friends using the new online multiplayer mode or challenge skaters from all over the world using the online leaderboards. Complete achievements, gain experience and upgrade your favorite skater. You can also customize your outfits, boards, trucks and wheels with real brands.

WARNING: This does NOT turn your Kindle Fire into a skateboard. 

And so we have a KBAAD*. 24 of 37 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: FillUp - Gas Mileage Log.



A nice, simple but well done mileage log for your car.

Sure, you can use a pen and paper...but this is a nice app. Once you start adding data, you can look at your log and see your miles-per-gallon overall as well as your best and worst tanks of gas, mileage wise. You can see the total miles driven since you started, the cost of fuel (total) and the average price you've paid.

You can have multiple vehicles. And you can look at your data for the last month, the last 6 months, last 12 months, just this calendar year for all data.

A solid four stars from me.

7 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So we have a bonus pick: FillUp - Gas Mileage Log.
> 
> 
> 
> A nice, simple but well done mileage log for your car.
> 
> Sure, you can use a pen and paper...but this is a nice app. Once you start adding data, you can look at your log and see your miles-per-gallon overall as well as your best and worst tanks of gas, mileage wise. You can see the total miles driven since you started, the cost of fuel (total) and the average price you've paid.
> 
> You can have multiple vehicles. And you can look at your data for the last month, the last 6 months, last 12 months, just this calendar year for all data.
> 
> A solid four stars from me.
> 
> 7 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


This looks like a good way to track mileage if, say, you have a business and need to provide that info to your tax professional.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Indeed!

Sorry, I was travelling yesterday!

Here's today's!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Guns'n'Glory Heroes Premium* 
Originally $5.99



This is a pricey tower defense game. As far as gameplay, it has some favorable reviews, but the in-app purchasing and the mega advertising of other games features in bad reviews. I'd recommend grabbing this one as a FAOTD if you like tower defense games and hope that they removing some of the most annoying aspects of the money grubbing (if you find them annoying). Permissions are minimal.

I haven't tried it, though I do like a good tower defense game and usually manage to ignore in-app purchasing. I did pick it up, following my own advice! 4 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Snowboard Party* 
Originally $1.99



From the product page:

Snowboard Party brings the thrill of snowboarding to your mobile device! Get ready to ride down the slopes at extreme speed and catch some big air to perform the craziest tricks in 15 completely unique adrenaline-filled locations. Jump on your board, learn new moves and improve your snowboarding skills to land sick combos and rack high scores!

Play with your friends using the new online multiplayer mode or challenge riders from all over the world using the online leaderboards. Complete over 75 level objectives, 15 achievements, gain experience and upgrade your favorite snowboarder attributes to perform better and achieve higher scores. Customize your outfit and upgrade your board to give you an extra edge over the competition.

There are in-app purchases, but apparently you can play without buying them. 34 of 51 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: You Must Escape 2* 
Originally $0.99



This is an escape-the-room game. Love these games! From the reviews, seems like this one is OK--one reviewer thought it a bit simplistic but others enjoyed it very much. I think the early stages are pretty simple, but they get more and more complicated. I'd give this four stars. 40 of 54 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Yay! My wife loves these kinds of games.


----------



## CegAbq

Um? Did this thread go somewhere else?


----------



## geoffthomas

Today's free app is Doodle Jump.








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTXBO9M/ref=mas_fad_img

One of the hottest mobile games of all time - now optimized for Android by the same team that created the original version!
See for yourself why Touch Arcade called Doodle Jump "possibly the best [mobile] game ever created" and Macworld called it "a perfect micro-game, insanely addictive, and deliciously replayable."

How high can you jump? Journey up a sheet of graph paper, perpetually jumping from one platform to the next, picking up jet packs, avoiding black holes, and blasting baddies with nose balls along the way. Laugh with delight as you blow past other players' actual score markers scribbled in the margins.

And be warned: this game is insanely addictive!

Features:
- Many fantastical worlds to play in - Space, Jungle, Soccer, Underwater, Snow, Halloween, Ice, Easter, NINJA and more!!!
- Awesome power-ups to pick-up (JET PACKs, PROPELLER HATS, ROCKETS, trampolines...)
- Trippy obstacles to avoid (UFOs, black holes, and many, many monstrous monsters)
- Mad platforms to jump on (Broken, moving, disappearing, shifting, EXPLODING&#8230
- Global leaderboards, fun achievements! Beat your friends' scores!

How to play: Tilt to move left or right, tap the screen to shoot.

As seen on TV (Big Bang Theory, Parks & Rec, Bad Girls), movies (Battleship), late-night (Jimmy Fallon) and on tour with Lady Gaga, find out why Doodle Jump is a true cultural phenomenon.

* BE WARNED: This game is INSANELY addictive!
* Don't doodle jump and drive!


----------



## 68564

geoffthomas said:


> Today's free app is Doodle Jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CTXBO9M/ref=mas_fad_img
> 
> One of the hottest mobile games of all time - now optimized for Android by the same team that created the original version!
> See for yourself why Touch Arcade called Doodle Jump "possibly the best [mobile] game ever created" and Macworld called it "a perfect micro-game, insanely addictive, and deliciously replayable."
> 
> How high can you jump? Journey up a sheet of graph paper, perpetually jumping from one platform to the next, picking up jet packs, avoiding black holes, and blasting baddies with nose balls along the way. Laugh with delight as you blow past other players' actual score markers scribbled in the margins.
> 
> And be warned: this game is insanely addictive!
> 
> Features:
> - Many fantastical worlds to play in - Space, Jungle, Soccer, Underwater, Snow, Halloween, Ice, Easter, NINJA and more!!!
> - Awesome power-ups to pick-up (JET PACKs, PROPELLER HATS, ROCKETS, trampolines...)
> - Trippy obstacles to avoid (UFOs, black holes, and many, many monstrous monsters)
> - Mad platforms to jump on (Broken, moving, disappearing, shifting, EXPLODING...)
> - Global leaderboards, fun achievements! Beat your friends' scores!
> 
> How to play: Tilt to move left or right, tap the screen to shoot.
> 
> As seen on TV (Big Bang Theory, Parks & Rec, Bad Girls), movies (Battleship), late-night (Jimmy Fallon) and on tour with Lady Gaga, find out why Doodle Jump is a true cultural phenomenon.
> 
> * BE WARNED: This game is INSANELY addictive!
> * Don't doodle jump and drive!


Just a minor heads up:
Reviews warn that it is loaded with in app purchases. One calls it nothing more than a store.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's actually a whole mess of free apps . . . . through tomorrow. Many are repeats, but if you don't have 'em, they're new to you. 

Some are regularly relatively high priced . . . .

Free Apps of the Day


----------



## 68564

So did Betsy give up on us? 

Todays free app is some cube game thing:

Cubetris - A Block Puzzle Tangram Game
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D5LC4GY/ref=mas_fad_tp

It has like reviews and stuff, but I dunno nutin about it


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy's busy playing in sunny southern Cal . . . . better things to do, I guess, than test free apps.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Betsy's busy playing in sunny southern Cal . . . . better things to do, I guess, than test free apps.


Ah. Vacation?


----------



## 68564

Today's free app: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R4VIDMK/ref=mas_fad_tp



> Balancing an unicycle juggler over a tightrope is what Bamba is about. With a minimalist gameplay that consists basically in going back and forth, Bamba features an incredible set of 25 levels of ever growing difficulty.
> 
> -one touch control
> -25 levels
> -just tap to change the unicycle direction
> -physics simulation
> -5 worlds


Umm Permissions are reasonable and its got mixed reviews. So umm, go play it if you like


----------



## 68564

Today is some stupid looking game with poor reviews

Astrosurf
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R1F9LY8

Product Description:
Bounce. Dodge. Surf.
Use gravitational forces to dodge the planets, and see how far you can travel.
This pretty and stylish game is all about reflexes and spatial insights.
Click left, go left.
Click right, go right.
Sounds simple?
Go and try it for yourself!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

<Gotta say. . . . I'm finding Vydor's comments on the FAotD to be . . . . . refreshing.   >


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> <Gotta say. . . . I'm finding Vydor's comments on the FAotD to be . . . . . refreshing.   >


Agreed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Montezuma Puzzle 4 Premium* 
Originally $0.99



From the product page:

New version of this successful puzzler! Montezuma Puzzle is a relaxing and logical tiling Puzzle game in the Ancient Aztec Empire scenery. Arrange the puzzle shapes in the right patterns. Sounds simple? Try out! Thanks to our players and their support! 26 of 28 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

And now, for an alternate review....Vydor! 

Betsy


----------



## 68564

YAY!! Betsys back!!!!


----------



## cinisajoy

Love Vydor's review.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cubistry* 
Originally $0.99



This was the FAOTD at least once before, on Feb 14, 2013. It's a good app if you've missed it before! A 3D matching game.

From the product page:
A puzzle game in true 3D.
Play different game modes: Puzzle mode, Cube Attack mode, Stationary camera mode, 1 minute mode, 5 minutes mode, 10 minutes mode and Co-Op Puzzle mode with more to come.
Quick and easy game play makes it a perfect game on the go!

1232 of 1390 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

I got Cubistry the first time it was a FAotD and really liked it, played it a lot.  

At some point there was an update where it lost the ability to back out of the app to exit and end it. I hate that.  Now you have to tap Home to return to the home screen and it is still "running" You can only stop it by navigating through Settings to find it and Force stop. I even got another one of their cube games with wild animals instead of patterns and although I liked the game, it had the same problem so I never play them any more.  It's a fun game if you don't mind that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks for that, Dragle! You're right, there's no way to end the program. I recommend feedback to the developer--I'm going to do that.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: C25K Pro* 
Originally $1.99



This is an app that will allow you to start an exercise program that will allow you to run a 5K (3 Miles) in 9 weeks. Or at least be a lot more fit. I don't think you have to be planning to run to get benefit from this program.

You can play music and also have separate prompts and set different volumes for each.

Reviews are generally quite good. 77 of 101 reviews are four stars and above and the newest one-stars are a year old.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Super Drop Jam* 
Originally $1.00



This is a falling tiles game. The idea is to drag your dealt tiles onto falling tiles that are one more or one less to build a sequential stack. The taller a stack, the slower it falls, allowing you more time to build the stack. You can pass on falling tiles or stacks that you can't build on by tapping on them.

Some people commented that the dealt tiles at the bottom of the screen (you play in portrait mode) are hidden by your hand; I kept my hand on the side and reached across to drag and tap tiles and didn't find it a problem. I quite enjoyed it! Five stars.

10 of 12 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Fix My Car: Garage Wars - Furious Street Mechanics!* 
Originally $1.99



THis is apparently not a racing game, but is a game where you build a racing car.

From the product page:
Lead your elite street racing crew to victory! Survive the latest attack from your rivals, find powerful aftermarket parts, rebuild and upgrade your car for the big race, and get revenge on your rivals by raiding them! Crush the competition and teach them to respect your crew! After all, these are... GARAGE WARS!

* This is the FULL version and is on sale for a short time only! Act soon! *

Work with your talented and beautiful partner to explore, find tools and parts, and perform dozens of car repairs and upgrades to transform a beat up clunker car into an amazing high performance street racer! Raid your rival's warehouse to recover your stolen parts and get revenge! Pimp out your fast car with dozens of engine, body, suspension, interior, and performance mods!

This is our biggest, longest, and most turbo-charged Fix My Car game yet! You'll have fun challenging your car mechanic skills and learning about auto upgrades that you can do in real life. It focuses on customizing a cool street racing car until you are ready to race it. The car is similar to the Nissan Skyline GTR (similar to the Infiniti G35) with a lot more horsepower than you would find in a Honda Civic, Mazda 3, etc. This ain't your Dad's car!

12 of 15 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: RR Guitar Fretboard Trainer* 
Originally $2.99



This is an app that lets you learn chords on the guitar. From the product page:

Help yourself to become a better guitar player by learning the fretboard while away from your instrument!

RR Guitar Fretboard Trainer is a tool to assist in learning the guitar fretboard. It works by repeatedly prompting the user to find and identify notes on the guitar fretboard.

RR Guitar Fretboard Trainer includes the following features:
- Customizable game profiles
- Right and Left handed fretboard
- Sound (optional)
- Customizable alternate tunings
- Fretboard explorer
- Full screen or scrollable fretboard
- Statistics tracking
- Automatic game creation using your individual trouble spots

Some of the reviews appear bogus. Check out later reviews 8 of 8 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sudoku 4ever Plus* 
Originally $1.99



This is a really excellent Sudoku game that has been the Free App of the Day at least twice, and deservedly so. A really excellent version.

225 of 281 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Oh! Wifey likes these  Me get!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL Vydor!!!


----------



## cinisajoy

Vydorscope, 
You sure spoil your wife.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Escape From Work* 
Originally $1.99



This is another escape-the-room game. Reviews are decent, I'll pick it up. The most notable thing about the reviews is that Superman is back with his lame attempts at humor while one-starring a deserving app.

33 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

cinisajoy said:


> Vydorscope,
> You sure spoil your wife.


Now, that would in imply she did not deserve all that I could give her, and more! She does!


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Escape From Work*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is another escape-the-room game. Reviews are decent, I'll pick it up. The most notable thing about the reviews is that Superman is back with his lame attempts at humor while one-starring a deserving app.
> 
> 33 of 41 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


Snaged! (Yes for wifey! I really do not get the attraction these kinds of games at all.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Snaged! (Yes for wifey! I really do not get the attraction these kinds of games at all.)


It's all right, Vydor!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Count up to 10: Learn Numbers with Montessori* 
Originally $2.99



This appears to be an interactive book to help very young children learn numbers. The bad reviews tend to be about the cost vs the scope of the book (numbers 1-10?) If this interests you, I recommend that you read the reviews to see the issues and comments.

We have a KBAAD* today for those who aren't interested in games for a very young child or who are concerned about the issues raised by the reviewer.

3 of 11 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: aa.



This is a game where you try to "throw" dots at a spinning dot, avoiding the dots already attached to the spinning dot. It's challenging and attractive.

203 of 240 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I purchased the free Shuffleboard app this morning, and got a $1 credit towards digital purchases such as books and MP3s. Not a huge freebie, but it is a freebie!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmm....

How did you get the notification of the $1, Claw? I picked it up just now and no notification? I 'bought' it but haven't gotten any notification about $1.... 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Shuffle Board DX* 
Originally $0.99



This is a virtual shuffleboard game. Some reviews say that gameplay is just OK. You can play with a friend but must pass the physical device, apparently. Hey, it's free. And maybe you'll get a $1 back from Ammy!

Because of the overall low ratings, we have a KBAAD again today! 4 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Croq.



This is a kind of shuffleboard variation.

From the product page:

Crokinole combines the best elements of shuffleboard, marbles and curling, which results in an action-packed game of pure awesome sauce. Players take turns flicking pucks to score points or knock their opponent's pucks off the board. Anyone who has played the game of Crokinole knows that it's amazasaurus rex.

Croq takes all of the finger-flicking fun of Crokinole and puts it right into your pocket. Compete against four dazzling AI difficulties or up to three swell friends across seven fantastic boards. The gameplay will make you feel like you're playing a real-life game of Crokinole, without the hassle of carrying a Crokinole board around.

Crokinole has never been more exciting. Never again be sad that you forgot your Crokinole board or pucks at home. Get Croq and you will always be prepared to impress your friends (or strangers) with your Crokinole skills. It's always Croq-o-clock, no matter what time of day it is.

6 of 7 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Moments after the acknowledgement email for the app purchase I got another email telling me about the credit and referencing the order numbers of the app purchase.  Strange.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went back to the notification email and it gave this link explaining the offer:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?&docId=1001927001&ref_=pe_1534260_133893140

Apparently you can only get one credit per customer. Perhaps you already got a credit, Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhh... I suspect I got an earlier qualifying app.  I'll go back and check my Amazon emails to see.

EDIT:  Looking at yesterday's emails from Amazon (which I hadn't had a chance to look at--we were on the road to LA and back), I got it for getting yesterday's KBAAD, "aa."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Distant Suns (max) - Unleash your inner astronaut!* 
Originally $5.99



Today's Free App of the Day is a repeat of an app from Jan 2, 2014.

Here's my review from Jan 2, 2014.

This is a gorgeous astronomy app. If you've got any interest in Astronomy, I recommend picking up this app, normally $5.99, to add to your collection. You can zoom in to various heavenly objects, get information, time travel to see what the sky will look like in the future or what it looked like in the past.

What I can't find, unfortunately, is an easy way to go back to what the sky will look like above me at the current time and place. Still figuring that out.

Anyway, worth picking up while it's free and figuring it out later! I'm going to try it out a bit in San Diego when we get there. Skies here aren't clear right now.  Well, right now, it's not even dark, but even at night we've got clouds for a bit.

One review said that the data wasn't available without an internet connection, but I found it usable in airplane mode. Also, you can use it in portrait or landscape mode, any orientation.

279 of 378 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This was apparently free in January 2014 . . . . 'cause I already have it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> This was apparently free in January 2014 . . . . 'cause I already have it.


As I said in the post, Jan 2!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I said in the post, Jan 2!


I didn't read the post . . . . . it looked interesting from the icon so I clicked through.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I didn't read the post . . . . . it looked interesting from the icon so I clicked through.


Sigh...and I work so HARD on these posts.


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh...and I work so HARD on these posts.


And a marvelous job you do!


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sigh...and I work so HARD on these posts.


Your posts rock. 9/10 times I do not have to click through cause I get all I need from you.


----------



## Annalog

VydorScope said:


> Your posts rock. 9/10 times I do not have to click through cause I get all I need from you.


I agree! I read the reviews on this thread even if I have already made a decision on the FATOD. Sometimes I might change my mind and get it when I hadn't, sometimes it makes me download it sooner, sometimes I go for the KBAAD. In previous words, "Your posts rock."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL!  Thanks, I was just teasing Ann!  But I'm glad everyone appreciates them!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Trainyard* 
Originally $2.99



We've had similar games before, but this is a quite nice implementation with nice graphics and a tutorial. Your job is to draw a path for a train or trains between stations of like color. (There is a colorblind option that can be turned on that labels the trains and stations with a letter related to the color.) The puzzles get progressively harder, but if a new technique (going around turns, for example) is added, there is a tutorial for it.

You can have two players accounts (though only one player plays at a time). So, if you don't want your spouse messing with your levels, they can have their own trainyard to play in! Two is the max, however.

Successful solutions earn you stars which unlock additional levels.

It's a nice game, no time pressure and you can redo your track layouts.

Note; there is an identical game in the iTunes App Store for $0.99 though the developer name is different; so if you are multicultural, like me, you can pick it up for your iThings.

Some older reviews complain about crashes on non-Fire tablets, but it works fine on my Fire HDX8.9, and later reviews seem to indicate the crashing problem was resolved.

272 of 314 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

You will have to forgive Ann.  It is that time of year.  We can't expect her reading comprehension to be the greatest.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You're right, I should lighten up on Ann.  She's working and in the snow zone, and I'm not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: CrossMe Premium Nonograms* 
Originally $4.95



Another rerun, this one from May 2012, though it may also have been offered since then. May 2012 is when I got it. This is a game that is a bit like minesweeper; you use the numbers on each row and column to determine how many cells must be shaded in that row or column.

I like this game--it's a logic puzzle at its essence. 1038 of 1156 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Call of Atlantis (Premium)* 
Originally $2.99



This was previously the FAOTD on Oct 12, 2012...and perhaps other dates, but that's when I got it.

At that time it had 44 reviews, 41 of them four stars and above. It's gotten a lot more reviews since then and still very favorable.

It's a combination of match-3 and a travel game. Advice is to save your power-ups as the game gets more difficult later on. I've played this one and can highly recommend it if you like match-3 games.

1676 of 1842 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Red Wrecker* 
Originally $0.99



Another re-run...from 2012. From the product page:

The object of the brain-busting game of Red Wrecker seems simple enough: knock the red shapes off the screen, but keep the green shapes in the game. As you dive deeper into this game, though, you'll have to take cold, hard logic and relentless physics into account as you rid the screen of those pesky red shapes.

525 of 589 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Just wanted to comment: that while those of us who have had various Fires for quite a while & have been able to get FAOTD in the past & get frustrated when there are repeats ... it's really good for any newcomers to have the offerings that they missed in the past because they didn't yet have Fires!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> Just wanted to comment: that while those of us who have had various Fires for quite a while & have been able to get FAOTD in the past & get frustrated when there are repeats ... it's really good for any newcomers to have the offerings that they missed in the past because they didn't yet have Fires!


True statement . . . . In fact I recall a lot of disappointment because people couldn't get the FAotD even though their Fire was on order . . . . so repeats are not a bad thing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Just wanted to comment: that while those of us who have had various Fires for quite a while & have been able to get FAOTD in the past & get frustrated when there are repeats ... it's really good for any newcomers to have the offerings that they missed in the past because they didn't yet have Fires!





Ann in Arlington said:


> True statement . . . . In fact I recall a lot of disappointment because people couldn't get the FAotD even though their Fire was on order . . . . so repeats are not a bad thing.


Exactly! And I don't mention that they are repeats as a negative; just as information for people so that they aren't surprised if they click through only to find they already have an app. As someone who missed a few apps early on, I like repeats!

Don't know whether today's is a repeat or not; it's not the kind of game I would have downloaded...

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Helidroid 3B PRO : 3D RC Copter* 
Originally $0.99



This is a remote control helicopter sim that people either love or hate, based on the reviews. It is free of adware or malware, according to the reviewers that check those things. Some complaints are that it doesn't fly like a real helicopter, to which my reaction is kind of, d'oh. Others think it's too challenging. Still others think it's great. Hey, it's free--worth a try if you like these kinds of games.

7 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.

I do have a KBAAD* today (not because the FAOTD is bad, but because of the diverse opinions and because it might not be your cup of tea).

So we have a bonus pick: Brave Tribe: Farming Adventure.



This is one of those "grow your village" sims. I've been playing it since it was on my lock screen on my Fire, and I've enjoyed it. You don't just grow crops and build buildings, you have to fight Romans and do various other things. If you like these kinds of sims, this is a good one. Some of the reviews complain about having to review early in the game. I just clicked on the link, which took me to the Amazon page, and then went right back to the game without reviewing and got the credit. Same thing with connecting to FB. At some point I will review, and I may even connect to FB, but I needed to play more. I also haven't done any of the other in-app purchases available (never do, except for one low-priced item at some point if I really liked the game and got it for free). You just have to have patience to earn the tokens that you need. 1879 of 2344 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: King Oddball* 
Originally $2.99



This is a repeat from Nov 2013 but is a good one if you missed it and are a fan of Angry Birds style physics games.... 129 of 166 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Thinkrolls* 
Originally $2.99



This is a superior children's game, based on the reviews. All reviews are three stars and above. There is some concern about low level tracking of data. The company is actively involved in a very civil and reasoned discussion with one reviewer. The level of discourse makes me like them more.

From the product page:

Set your child's mind in motion. Thinkrolls are the 22 hilarious characters in this educational app that's one part rolling ball platformer, one part physics puzzler and 100% irresistible for kids 3-8.

Kids will have a blast navigating their Thinkrolls through a series of obstacles in brightly patterned mazes. Each chapter introduces a new object with unique physical properties which kids discover through hands-on manipulation. Little players encounter and use to their advantage force, acceleration, buoyancy, heat, elasticity and gravity to get their Thinkrolls where they need to go.

Thinkrolls has all the trappings of popular platformer and physics puzzlers, but it incorporates a wealth of educational content. It appeals to children's natural curiosity and challenges them with gameplay that fosters creativity and out-of-the-box thinking. Each of the 104 easy and 103 harder levels gradually build upon successive lessons to strengthen observation, reasoning, problem solving, spatial cognition and memory.

There's no failure here. As kids try different combinations to clear a path through the maze, they intuitively learn through trial and error what works. There's also a strong element of executive function. Kids must plan out their moves in advance, use precise timing and rely on their memory to reunite their Thinkroll buddies. Parents can virtually see the wheels spinning in their children's heads as they orchestrate their moves.

11 of 13 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Missile Defender* 
Originally $0.99



This is another FAOTD repeat and, as I recall, was very popular when we got it back in 2012. There was a problem with the app in 2013 that set off a lot of people's virus protection. That seems to be fixed, but now the use of in-app purchases seems problematic. See this review by FAOTD regular Tinfoot for more info. That, and the fact that there seem to be a LOT of suspicious 5-star reviews today (reviewers with only one review rating it 5-stars) makes me dubious about recommending this.

From the product page:

Defend your city against an enemy bombardment in this touchscreen twist on the classic arcade game. Intercept missiles, upgrade your defenses, and play through limitless levels. See how long you're able to hold out before your physical and psychological defenses crumble.

Traveling today--can't find a KBAAD* but I invite people to share their favorite freebies! 2217 of 2480 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sorry for the misses the last couple of days--traveling and touring the Okeefenokee swamp with intermittent access...

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: DogWorld 3D: My Dalmatian - The Cute Puppy Dog* 
Originally $1.99



This is a take-care-of-the-pet game suitable for young kids--one reviewer says 7-9.

From the product page:

The little puppy is always with you and is always happy when you take care of him, give him treats or just simply cuddle with him. The puppy reacts to touching and you will be impressed by the incredibly adorable animations in amazing 3D graphics. With your finger, you can nudge your new friend slowly out of his dreams so that he happily jumps on the screen or begs on command with a wagging tail. While doing this he is always ready to cuddle or play and he's always in an intoxicatingly good mood. It only takes one look in his faithful little button eyes for you to fall under his spell and to give him attention, which he adores.

I didn't download it, but it got generally good reviews for the type of game it is. 42 of 59 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

So todays app is ORBB 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PRSOG1E/ref=mas_fad_tp



> Product Description
> Relax and challenge yourself with this ethereal space experience.
> 
> ORBB is a no-death, no time-limit game where you jump from planet to planet to clear stars.
> 
> Go at your own pace or challenge yourself to get the bonus time achievement as you warp through wormholes and fly around anti-gravity!
> 
> FEATURES:
> - 5 phases
> - 60 unique levels
> - NO ads
> - Original music from Whitaker Trebella, the creator of Pivvot and Polymer!
> 
> Thank you for playing our game!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Kyle and Howard


Perms look good and it has shining reviews. Looks like you goal is to bounce a ball at stars cause you know balls beat stars and stuff. The more you play the harder levels get according to reviews. So if you like bouncing lights and murdering stars I guess grab this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Vydor!

Had better internet at the Okefenokee Swamp than at the jacksonville Comfort Suites. 

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Carcassonne* 
Originally $4.99



This is a app version of a board game that a lot of people really like. Some folks have issues with the permissions that changed after online playing was added, but they seem reasonable to me if you want to connect online to play. Can't test right now as I can' together my Fire connected to the hotel tho the iDevices connect just fine. 377 of 539 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I highly recommend Carcassonne as a game.  I wrote a paragraph in praise of it when it was free app of the day previously.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Objects - Ireland Adventures & Object Time Puzzle Games* 
Originally $0.99



This is a basic hidden object game in honor of St Patrick's Day. Per the product page and the reviews, you can zoom in but will have to pan some to see the whole screen even if you don't zoom. The graphics are crisp. A worthy addition if you like hidden object puzzles. 13 of 22 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Knots 3D* 
Originally $1.99



This is another repeat of a FAOTD, from September 2014.

It's a well reviewed app on how to tie knots. Several reviews cite using it to teach scout troops. I don't see any consistent complaints about permissions--there are some from very old reviews. 488 of 582 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Five Nights at Freddy's 2* 
Originally $2.99



OK, this is a sequel to Five Nights at Freddy's. Apparently, the goal is to survive five nights in this creepy environment. You have to watch out for killer stalking animatrons. You have a flashlight to check for animatrons in your room; use it sparingly. When you see one, you put on a bear mask using the red button--it scares the animatron away. You also have to keep winding up a music box in another room to keep that creature calm. If you make it to 6AM, you've made it through the night.

1688 of 1922 reviews are four stars and above.

There are two other Freddy games--the first, and Freddy 3. Both are available for $2.99, links below.

 ​
Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Cut the Rope* 
Originally $0.99



This has been the FAOTD before, notably in August 2013 when I got it, perhaps other times. If you haven't gotten this charming physics game, grab it for free today. The goal is to cut the rope holding a weight so that it collects stars for the little creature Om Nom so he can eat them. You have to cut it at just the right time to collect the stars with the weight and then swing the weight over to Om Nom who will slurp it up. The order and timing of the cuts can be pretty strategic. The goal is to collect three stars per level, but you can complete a level with only one star.

Cut the Rope 2 is perma-free; I've included that as the KBAAD* today.

2781 of 3206 reviews are four stars and above.

There are two additional games in this series that are also available for $0.99; those are listed below.

 ​So we have a bonus pick: Cut the Rope 2.



This sequel to Cut the Rope 2 is permafree. I haven't played it much, but it does have IAP to buy tokens, which is the major complaint.

1204 of 1516 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy

*KBAAD: KBoards Alternate App of the Day


----------



## Andra

Amazon has a blurb on the front page about "Enjoy up to $105 in paid apps free" and the link takes you here:

http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=mas_gtwy_fadbundl?_encoding=UTF8&node=10076151011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-billboard-3&pf_rd_r=0KQQ6MAK44G4GK078AR8&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2056705182&pf_rd_i=desktop

World of Goo is one of the games and DH really likes that one. Also some of them look familiar - as in maybe they were the free app at one time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

World of Goo is a great game, well worth getting! And yes, I already have an awful lot of the ones that interest me, so I think most or all were prior FAOTDs. Worth checking through to see if there are any you missed.

I picked up these:



A saving of about $20 over if I'd bought them.

Thanks for sharing this, Andra!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Elements of Photography Pro* 
Originally $3.50



This was a FAOTD back in November 2014 and is currently one of the FAOTD bundle Andra mentioned yesterday. There are also a bunch of jigsaw puzzles apps available from the above link for free.

This app is a very well reviewed photography instructional app. If you are interested in learning more about photography, this is a good freebie!

184 of 220 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Whip Swing!* 
Originally $0.99



This is a cute and simple platformer. I like it much better than the average review would indicate. From the reviews, it's not for everyone, but I liked it. You try to use your whip, Indiana Jones-style, to swing from branches along the top of the screen. The goal is to go as far as possible before missing, with a secondary goal to gain as much speed as possible. Both distance and speed are tracked. I think it's a great time waster while standing in line or on a phone call. There's a bit of cartoon gore when you miss and your character falls onto the spikes at the bottom of the screen.

Plays in only one landscape mode; plays in airplane mode, though achievements and leaderboards aren't available when you do. It will remember your last high score.

Quit by using the side menu "back" button until you are asked if you are sure you want to quit. Quits cleanly at that point.

I say it's worth a try--it's free. If you don't like it, you can remove it from your account. 8 of 19 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Drawing Pad* 
Originally $1.99



This is a basic but attractive art program, probably most appropriate for younger artists. It has several different tools--pencil, crayon, brushes in two sizes, markers, stamps and stickers that you can add, stretch and lock in place. You can undo. You can share to email, Facebook and other apps you have installed on your device. You can save your creation to an album or to your photo gallery on your device. (Access the Album on the Home screen--get there by tapping the home icon within a project.)

The major complaint is the inability to change the width of lines drawn by individual tools. For serious art, this is a valid concern and is the reason I think this app is more suitable for younger artists.

Previously the Free App of the Day in December 2011, and perhaps since then, but that's when I got it. 761 of 906 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Autodesk SketchBook.



As an alternative, this is a slightly more "serious" drawing app without the stamps and stickers of the other app and more choices for tools that let you control the line you are drawing (though you cannot change the line width on individual tools).

51 of 80 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Snuggle Truck* 
Originally $1.99



OK, I really like this game. There, I said it. 

You have a cargo of fuzzy animals (so far, 10 of them--not sure if that's a constant) that you have to take over a platform style course, meeting goals for that level--number of passengers and speed. The complications are that the terrain of the course goes up and down and there are ditches to jump.

Controls are simple--press and hold on the right side to accelerate to top speed and stay there. Use the left control to back up. Letting up on either control lets your truck coast. You tilt the device to adjust the angle in which your device lands or takes off from a crest. You can even pop a wheelie. Controlling the landings is important as you lose passengers when you hit too hard. Occasionally something called a fuzzy flies out and you can slow down to catch it. Fuzzies do not count towards your passenger count.

There is a tutorial.

You can earn bronze, silver, gold, "Ark" and "Speed Run" medals for each level, not to mention just trying to beat your time. The medals are:
Bronze: finish with at least one passenger under the time set for that level.

Silver: Save at least five passengers within the time set for that level.

Gold: Save at least seven passengers under the time set for that level.

Ark: save at least nine passengers no matter what speed.

Speed run: have at least one passenger still in the truck while finishing under the time set for that level.

You do earn powerups. If you use a power up, it's not available if you replay the level.

Plays in airplane mode and in either landscape orientation.

The lone one star review at this posting complains about the app tracking the read state of the phone. Other reviewers point out that this allows you to answer the phone during a game (if you have it on a phone).

One review points out that there is a free upgrade available by tapping on the More icon on the main screen.

Exits cleaning using the Fire's back button in the side menu.

I give this five stars. Really like this one!

7 of 10 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun! I'm off to play some more!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

WEll Betsy really likes it so I will snag it and put it on my son's fire. I will tell him he is required to like it and all will be good!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes! He is not allowed not to like it.  (Hope he does like it!)

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Super Stickman Golf (Ad-Free)* 
Originally $2.99



This is a physics based game built around golf. I'm not usually interested in golf games, but this is more like Angry Birds with a golf club than like a real golfing game. I liked this game.

There is a tutorial, I recommend it. You can also play a practice course, which I also recommend. You earn golf bux by completing achievements and can then use the golf bux to unlock power ups or purchase additional shots. You can buy additional golf bux, but you earn a lot by playing the game and earning the achievements.

You can pinch to zoom in and out. Use the controls on screen to aim your ball and then the Go meter to change the strength of your swing.

I didn't like the popup ad that appeared the instant I opened the game, but haven't had another popup. Hopefully they won't be too intrusive--they shouldn't be in a paid game.

The game plays in airplane mode and in either landscape mode.

439 of 477 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PrinterShare Mobile Print* 
Originally $12.95



This is an app that was a prior Free App of the Day that allows one to print from a Fire. It's a bit overcome by events as one can print natively from the Fire now, though it may be useful for people who have trouble printing certain documents natively.

It installed easily and found my network printer and printed easily from my Kindle Fire HDX 8.9".

You can print items within the app, or if you choose to print from within another app, your connected network printer should show up. If you previously connected a network printer to work with the native print server on the device, you will see your printer twice.

There are complaints in some of the reviews about the permissions, but they are necessary for the app to access other applications. The developer responds in the comments to some of the reviews who question the permissions.

The app is compatible with all the devices on my account, including the original Fire.

777 of 1131 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PrinterShare Mobile Print*
> Originally $12.95
> 
> 
> 
> This is an app that was a prior Free App of the Day that allows one to print from a Fire. It's a bit overcome by events as one can print natively from the Fire now, though it may be useful for people who have trouble printing certain documents natively.
> 
> It installed easily and found my network printer and printed easily from my Kindle Fire HDX 8.9".
> 
> You can print items within the app, or if you choose to print from within another app, your connected network printer should show up. If you previously connected a network printer to work with the native print server on the device, you will see your printer twice.
> 
> There are complaints in some of the reviews about the permissions, but they are necessary for the app to access other applications. The developer responds in the comments to some of the reviews who question the permissions.
> 
> The app is compatible with all the devices on my account, including the original Fire.
> 
> 777 of 1131 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


It works for other android devices as well . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Mind Games Pro* 
Originally $4.99



This brain "training" game was the FAOTD back in January 2014. Here's the link from that date: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91724.msg2462723

It seems like concerns about spyware have been addressed--current reviewers found no issues. It's a good game, though I think the instructions for the games could be a bit more clear and include an example--a couple of games it took me a couple rounds to figure out exactly what I was supposed to be doing. Or perhaps that's part of the test. 

To see how you've done on various games, tap on "Games" on the main menu. You'll get a grid with your best score and you're most recent score for each game you've played. You can also choose the game you're going to play or play next. Games that are in similar categories are color coded.

You can schedule a reminder to play a game.

The game quits cleaning using Quit on the main menu. It plays in airplane mode and can be played in any orientation.

1184 of 1330 reviews are four stars and above. I'd give this game four and a half stars.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Pipe Puzzle - Premium* 
Originally $0.99



This was previously the Free App of the Day in July 2014. It's a good game, so if you missed it, I recommend it.

It's a puzzle game where you have to lay down tiles to figure out a route connecting pipes. The games get progressively more difficult, involving multiple pipes, different kinds of intersections. You are given a set of pipes to work from and get stars for finding the best solution. You want to use as few pipes as possible. If you don't get three stars, that means there is a more elegant solution.

One slightly annoying thing to me is that tapping "menu" from within the game takes you to the home screen, not the "choose the level" screen, so you have to tap on Start to go to the levels if you want to go back to the last level, for example, to see if you can improve your score.

It plays in either portrait mode and in airplane mode. Very clean app with no spyware. The only complaint is that it will repeatedly ask for reviews unless you say you will--you don't have to actually do the review, just click on the rate button and then use the back button to return to the game without rating.

I give this app four stars; it loses one star because of the nagging, which really isn't necessary and has probably hurt them more than helped, as most of the one stars cite this.

330 of 443 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Looked good so I downloaded it. Is there any way to enlarge the screen or make it brighter? My mature eyes have a problem. But what I was able to do was fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No, that was an issue for me, too, Gertie.  I don't know of any way.  I should have mentioned that in the review.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bridge Constructor* 
Originally $1.99



This is a bridge building game. I thought I had it, but apparently a companion game, "Bridge Constructor Playground" was a previous Free App of the Day. This is a separate game.

You get a set of materials and a place to build a bridge. You must build a successful bridge within budget. You then test it by running trucks over it.

The major complaints are about in-app purchases being pushed. The push to buy "Slope Mania" expansion for the game annoyed me more.

Meh. Three stars. I remember liking Bridge Contructor Playground better, though it's not free right now.

I've included Bridge Constructor Playground as the KBAAD today, even though it's not free! 276 of 383 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Bridge Constructor Playground.



Bridge Constructor Playground is available for $2.62, but you earn 79 coins apparently for buying it.

Here's my prior review for Bridge Constructor Playground:
***
Contrary to one of the one-star reviews, this is a licensed spinoff of the original game, and a great deal as a Free App of the Day, Nor do I think the permissions are excessive.

This is a fun physics style game. It is the "playground" version of the original game because, apparently, you can earn badges for achievements, something that isn't in the original game.

You build bridges, try to stay under budget and within safety requirements. You test your bridge by driving cars and, if you're feeling really good, trucks. You get badges for building a car-safe bridge, a truck-safe bridge, staying within budget, staying safe and using a minimal amount of materials.

I really enjoyed this game! 
***

Currently, 81 of 149 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Riptide GP2* 
Originally $2.99



This was previously the Free App of the Day on March 23, 2014 and again on January 1, 2015. While I don't really mind repeats, this seems to be a little soon for a three-peat. !!!

Anyway, it's a good-enough racing game using jet-skis. I get easily frustrated with these, but if these types of games appeal to you, I think you'll like it. Ran well on my Fire HDX.

I have a KBAAD today, in light of the "repeatedness" of this one. 965 of 1076 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: ULTRAFLOW.



I recently found this for my iPad and enjoyed it so much I went to see if it was available for the Fire. And it was, yay!!!

It's an arcade game. Kinda-sorta. Each level, you get an increasingly complex obstacle course of dots, bars and arrows which may or may not be moving and which sometimes have special attribues. The goal is to flick your playing piece, a small circle, through the obstacle course, bouncing off or passing through the course to the target, where it will be sucked in if it gets close enough. You have to get there within a set number of bounces.

I found this quite enjoyable--I'm up to level 45 now. Some of the levels are quite challenging--it's often just the matter of a degree or so in the angle you choose to flick your playing piece.

There doesn't seem to be anywhere spyware installed, it plays in either portrait mode and plays in airplane mode.

16 of 17 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Quell Reflect* 
Originally $1.99



This game has been the free app of the day before, several times (I got it in 2012) and is an excellent game.

One top reviewer says an upgrade removed content from users; I'm not entirely certain what that is. At any rate, the game plays fine on my Fire HDX 8.9 and plays in airplane mode (though you may need to log in once to confirm ownership with Amazon's servers).

You flick a marble on a playing field. The marble will go straight until it hits something--a wall or an obstacle. Then, you can flick it in a different direction. The goal is to collect all the pearls. There is a perfect number of moves, so you can replay to try to match that. 1439 of 1513 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Splashtop Remote Desktop* 
Originally $4.99



This is an app that allows you to access your computer remotely. I've tried it in the past (it was first offered as the FAOTD in 2012) and it worked well. However, top viewer Robert Reese and many other reviewers have security concerns here.

I don't think I can recommend this app. There are paid apps such as Logmein that are very well rated that do the same thing.

Perhaps we should have been warned by the fact that there's a typo in the graphic Amazon used on the FAOTD page--Desktop is spelled "Dekstop."

1859 of 2170 reviews are four stars and above.

And so we have a KBAAD*.

So we have a bonus pick: Smash Hit.



This is a fun endless runner. You flick balls to smash pieces that are in your way or to open doors. There are checkpoints, so if you progress to a certain level, you don't have to start from scratch. It's attractive, and the difficulty builds relatively slowly, allowing you to get used to the game. A keeper! Rate it five stars.

1926 of 2106 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Draw a Stickman: EPIC* 
Originally $1.99



This is another repeat (according to reviewer Enough is Enough, the 42nd repeat this year). It's a good one though, and if you missed it in the past, here's your chance!

You actually draw your hero (one of the figures in the screenshots on the product page is The Tenth Doctor from Doctor Who) and also draw your companion pet and the tools that you'll use to explore the area. I really like this game!

1103 of 1311 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Spring is Here!* 
Originally $1.99



This is a spring/Easter themed hidden object game generally well reviewed. I recommend it if you like Hidden Object games. I think I'll do this instead of having an Easter Egg hung. 

16 of 30 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Hidden Object - Spring is Here!*
> Originally $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a spring/Easter themed hidden object game generally well reviewed. I recommend it if you like Hidden Object games. I think I'll do this instead of having an Easter Egg hung.
> 
> 16 of 30 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


yay! Wifey has demolished all that she has already.


----------



## 68564

So if you are like a werewolf or something you will be really excited to know that today's free app of the day will ell you the same information about the moon that is already in all free weather apps and web pages for free... but, eh it does it with pretty pictures!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004EFYZ1C/ref=mas_fad_img


> When you open Moon Phase Pro, you see an image of the current moon, big and beautiful. This realistic simulation accurately depicts the phase, and crescent angle, as seen from your location. Near new moon, it even simulates earthshine on the dark side.
> 
> The app's main activity also shows key, current information about the moon: its phase percentage and name, the time until the nearest new and full moons, and the moon rise and set times bracketing the present. Everything is there, at a glance.
> 
> Finally, this view of the moon is fully interactive. Drag your finger over its surface and the lighted area moves with your touch; stop dragging, and the data fields update to indicate on what day the moon will look like what you see. You also can "spin" the shadow with your phone's trackball/touchpad, or go directly to a date and time of interest by direct entry. You can even change your "observer" location to see what the moon looks like from the other side of the world.
> 
> Calendar
> Press Menu, open Moon Phase Pro's Calendar activity, and see the entire month's phases at once. The current day is highlighted, and the dates of major phases--full, new, and quarters--are outlined. For the big picture, tap any day and it will open full-screen in the main activity. You can also easily skip to another month by using the buttons in the title bar.
> 
> Data Page
> For a complete set of details, open Moon Phase Pro's Data page, and see full astronomical data about the moon. There's even information about the sun included. It all updates automatically, in real time. Like the rest of the app, the Data page can easily be switched to show another day, or a different observer location on the Earth. Want to know when the moon will rise on New Year's Day in Fiji? No problem.
> 
> Home Screen Features
> Moon Phase Pro's functionality isn't contained within the app itself. Three of its features can be added directly to your device's home screen:
> 
> Twenty-four hours before each major phase, Moon Phase Pro will notify you that it's about to happen. Optionally, it can play your phone's default notification sound.
> Moon Phase Pro comes with four sizes of widget, from a tiny one the same size as a single shortcut up to a giant one that fills an entire home screen pane.
> Don't want to devote valuable home screen real estate to another widget? Moon Phase Pro comes with a live wallpaper, keeping an image of the current moon always in the background. If you have an older (or lower-spec) Android phone that doesn't support live wallpapers, Moon Phase Pro has wallpaper functionality of its own. It looks just like the "true" live wallpaper, and updates just as automatically, without you needing to upgrade your phone.


Umm have fun?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Vydor!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: NodeBeat* 
Originally $1.95



This is a music generator. It's kind of cryptic, but fun nonetheless. You place shapes on the screen and their color, shape and relative placement determine the pattern of sounds.

My recommendation if you want to play with it is to tap on the gear in the corner of the screen (the corner of the screen depends on how you are holding the device)--it is viewed in portrait by default and will rotate 180 degrees that way. You can change that in Settings within the menu accessed by tapping on the gear. Deselecting portrait puts it in landscape mode--which is only viewable in one orientation. To resume portrait, check the box by "landscape mode" and it will change to portrait mode.

Within the menu system, head first for the "More" option. Pick info to read the rudimentary help.

Node lets you set whether nodes and generators (shapes wtih plusses in them) move and whether gravity comes into play. Also the speed and proximity to each other.

I also recommend that you go to More and recall various existing layouts. It will give you a feel for how the nodes/shapes work in relation to each other.

Kinda fun. I don't see me messing with it for long periods of time, but the fact that you can save and share your creations is kinda cool!

286 of 364 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Quote Unquote: Crossword puzzles meet famous quotations!* 
Originally $1.99



This a fund word puzzle using quotes.

You have to solve the clue words using only the letters in the quote given. You select groups of letters from the quote that fit into designated places in the words. If you get them all, you get a bonus word or two.

There's a "how to" on the main screen that I recommend, though it kind of guides you through if you jump right in.

This apparently was the free app of the day back in 2012, though I don't recall it. 1209 of 1280 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

We get funds for playing this.  
Cool typo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Buttons and Scissors (Pro)* 
Originally $1.99



This is another repeat of a former Free App of the Day. Even I'm starting to get tired of repeats! This is a good one, though, and I say that not just as a sewer! I really like this game which is one where you clear the playing field by cutting off two or more buttons at a time of the same color in a straight line vertically, horizontally or diagonally. Figuring out the right order can be tricky! 1708 of 1816 reviews are four stars and above.

So we have a bonus pick: Digital Timer.



This is a well reviewed, attractive timer with minimal permissions. If you need to time those three-minute eggs and want an alternative to the built in clock, this may be the app for you! 275 of 320 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

I agree with you Betsy.  Too many repeats.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, here's a new one, at least for me!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: sugar, sugar* 
Originally $0.99



This is similar to another game I've played, but I can't remember whether it was here or on the iPad. 

But it's a fun game. You have to redirect sprinkles of sugar by drawing a sloping line to direct the flow of sugar into a cup.

It gets more complicated with more cups, and changing color of the sprinkles by directing the flow through a filter. The order you draw lines makes a difference as you can't erase drawn lines, you'll need to start over.

Attractive, few permissions, lots of fun. Five stars. 205 of 260 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Wayward Souls* 
Originally $5.99



This is a roll playing game with good overall reviews; even the lower-starred reviews rave about gameplay and design but have concerns about the permissions. So, if you like this type of game, it might be worth getting and sending to the cloud in hopes that they will change the permission, as it's normally $5.99. (You can send to Cloud by changing the "Deliver To" address using the drop down menu below it. Cloud Only is the last option.

From the product page:
Wayward Souls is an action-adventure game built for quick playthroughs and massive amounts of replay value. It was inspired by Spelunky, Secret of Mana, and our previous game, Mage Gauntlet.

Procedurally generated random levels mean that every time you play the game, it's a different experience. Control one of six characters, all with their own unique playstyles, abilities, and equipment. Explore and fight for survival, in combat where your tactics, positioning, and timing matter. 69 of 84 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Flowpaper* 
Originally $1.99



This is a kind of fingerpainting app. It has so-so reviews. So, if you want to fingerpaint without the mess, this one's for you.

180 of 235 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Catistry* 
Originally $0.99



This is a well reviewed matching puzzle game using little cubes in a cube. You can rotate the cube to find others to match with.

A similar game was previously the FAOTD; this one features cat images. I enjoyed the other version. This one has gotten great reviews!

96 of 113 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I have this one and it is cute.  A bit harder matching the cat faces than the regular cubistry pairs, but the cats meow, as I recall.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Bills Reminder* 
Originally $1.99



This has apparently been the FAOTD at least twice, in March 2012 and July 2014 when I got it. Overall, it has pretty good reviews. There's some concern about losing data which may have since been fixed.--read the most recent reviews.

320 of 404 reviews are four stars and above.

We have a bonus pick: Expense IQ - Money Manager.



This is a register style expense manager by the same company that also contains a bill reminder module.

From the product page:
Expense IQ is the number one expense manager app that combines an expense manager, a bill reminder, a checkbook register and a budget planner!

Expense IQ - Expense Manager provides a rich, detailed window into your personal finances and daily money management needs.

Track and manage daily expenses quickly & easily! Business expenses, personal expenses, travel expenses etc can all be managed rapidly using Expense IQ's simple and intuitive user interface.

Interactive reports & graphs let you analyse income, expenses, cash flow and balance over various date ranges and accounts.

To more effectively manage your budgets, you need a budget planner that makes keeping track of your expenses fun and easy. The integrated budget manager within Expense IQ lets you set monthly budgets on specific accounts and/or categories and monitor them via color-coded budget health bars that warns you when you are about to exceed your budgets.

25 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

Oddly, the alternate app, which sounds good, isn't compatible with my HDX.. oh, not with ANY of my deviced.. original Fire to HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Aaargh, Seamonkey!  My fault.  I was also still working on taxes.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Amazing Alex Premium* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fun physics based game where you create a path using various objects. The goal is to direct a falling ball along a route, gathering stars and ending in a designated spot. It's well designed--there's a tutorial but it's blended into the game; as you go along, there are fewer and fewer hints.

There were some concerns last year (when it was the FAOTD before) about in-app ads. I recommend reading the reviews, sorted by most recent, to see if you share the concerns.

68 of 117 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Songsterr Guitar Tabs & Chords* 
Originally $4.99



Another repeat.

Product page:
Product Description
Songsterr is a tab player app with instant access to 500,000 high quality guitar, bass and drum tabs & chords. You can search tabs & chords by keyword or browse by tags and popularity.
With Songsterr you no longer need to download tabs from third-party sites or upload them from your computer.

I recommend reading this excellent review by frequent reviewer Tinfoot
http://www.amazon.com/review/R1WWUHFNO7W1ZM/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B007V693YK&nodeID=2350149011&store=mobile-apps

179 of 231 reviews are four stars and above.

There are 26 apps that are free today (including yesterday's FAOTD). I've highlighted one as the KBAAD, and listed the other 20+ below, or you can go here.

There are a lot of good ones here, and most that I didn't have before. Remember, you can choose to have them delivered to the cloud.

I also looked at the PDF Scanner one; there are better scanners out there, but if you don't have one, it works well and easily. My only complaint was that it didn't do an OCR scan, it creates a PDF from the image, complete with any wrinkles or shadows in the paper.

Runtastic Pro, below, is an excellent app for tracking running and walking. I have it on my iPad.

                         ​So we have a bonus pick: Adventure Time Game Wizard.



This is a fun platformer adventure game based on a Cartoon Networks show where you draw some of the elements 12 of 16 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sweet Drmzzz* 
Originally $0.99



This is a cute children's interactive logic puzzle that was the FAOTD in January ().

Here's what I said at the time:
"This is a kind of logic puzzle game directed at kids aged 6-12 but perfectly appropriate for this kid! There are three basic types of games (four if you count the opening screen where you have to line up the Zs and launch the rocket ship clock). A whack-a-mole kind of game, a direct-the-falling-star-dust game, and a Pac-Man kind of game, each with new variations on each level. (Everyone remember Pac-Man? You youngsters, Google it.)

I really enjoy it--it's relaxing, kind of Zen. A nice change even for this adult. Five stars. "

58 of 80 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: True Skate* 
Originally $1.99



This a skateboarding app that many reviews say is the most realistic skateboarding app they've used. Very well reviewed! I didn't try it, though. 213 of 281 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: DoubleTake* 
Originally $1.99



This is a golden oldie--I got it in 2012, though it might have been a FAOTD since then.

It's a well-reviewed Concentration-style game. I haven't played it recently, but the current reviews by some of the top reviewers are quite good.

83 of 122 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Zooistry* 
Originally $0.99



This is another of the 3 dimensional match games. I really like this, but it's a repeat.

You get a cube with mini cubes in it--each side can be matched. I really like this series and it looks like they're continuing to update older apps, so that's cool.

163 of 199 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Super Dynamite Fishing Premium* 
Originally $4.99



The product description kind of says it all:

If your idea of a fishing trip includes underwater explosions and unflattering Southern stereotypes, you'll love Super Dynamite Fishing. This game puts you in the muddy shoes of ******* Joe, a hard-luck fisherman who patrols the backwaters and exercises his Constitutional right to blow stuff up. Decimate as many marine populations as you can, collect the remains, and cash them in at the local processing plant so you can pay your bills.

I didn't try it, but the recent reviews are generally not good.

130 of 228 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Does it have a warning? Because that picture looks dangerous. Should say 'don't try this at home!'


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does it have a warning? Because that picture looks dangerous. Should say 'don't try this at home!'


That is how we clean our teeth down in the south...


----------



## HappyGuy

VydorScope said:


> That is how we clean our teeth down in the south...


Which is why soooo many people down here have a bunch of teeth missing! LOL


----------



## 68564

But they are REALLY Clean.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Jumping Finn Turbo - Adventure Time* 
Originally $0.99



This is another app spin-off from the Cartoon Networks, and extremely well reviewed. I enjoyed the last game starring these characters, even though I wasn't familiar with the cartoon, and, based on the reviews, this sounds even better. I'll give it a try later, but downloading now! Minimal permissions, and, from the reviews, no in-app purchases. Upgrades earned through game play.

520 of 610 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: White Noise* 
Originally $0.99



This is a white noise generator, and those always seem to be popular among our membership. This one is very highly rated.

From the product page:

Recommended as a miracle for better sleep! Find out why the world is sleeping better with White Noise. Features ambient sounds of the environment to help you relax during the day and sleep great at night.

Do you have trouble going to sleep? Are you traveling on a plane and need a quick power nap? Does your newborn baby wake up in the middle of the night? There are numerous benefits to using White Noise:

• Helps you sleep by blocking distractions
• Relaxes and reduces stress
• Pacifies fussy and crying babies
• Increases focus while enhancing privacy
• Soothes headaches and migraines
• Masks tinnitus (ringing of the ears)

Even when you're asleep, your brain is constantly scanning and listening for sounds. If it's too quiet, unwanted noises such as faucet drips or police sirens can interrupt your sleep. White Noise generates sounds over a wide range of frequencies, masking those noise interruptions, so you can not only fall asleep, but stay asleep.

SOUND CATALOG

Air Conditioner, Airplane Travel, Amazon Jungle, Beach Waves Crashing, Blowing Wind, Blue Noise, Boat Swaying in Water, Brown Noise, Camp Fire, Cars Driving, Cat Purring, Chimes Chiming, City Streets, Clothes Dryer, Crickets Chirping, Crowded Room, Dish Washer, Extreme Rain Pouring, Frogs at Night, Grandfather Clock, Hair Dryer Blowing, Heartbeat, Heavy Rain Pouring, Light Rain with Birds, Ocean Waves Crashing, Oscillating Fan, Pink Noise, Rain on Car Roof, Rain Storm, Running Shower, Running Water, Stream Water Flowing, Thunder Storm, Tibetan Singing Bowl, Train Ride, Vacuum Cleaner, Violet Noise, Water Dripping, Water Sprinkler, White Noise

1219 of 1402 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

noise generator... I have a son, bird, and dog that do that fairly well!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> noise generator... I have a son, bird, and dog that do that fairly well!


LOL! Maybe this will drown them out. Seriously, I've never seen the point; I guess background noise doesn't usually bother me, but lots of people seem to really like these apps!

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy

I have and use this app nightly. I can highly recommend this if you need some sound at night. It comes with a pretty good selection of sounds, rain, thunder, sea shore, fan, crowd, white noise, etc. and there are additional sounds that can be downloaded from the app's site. One of the things I really like about this is that you can combine sounds, like rain and thunder, for example, to customize your sounds. I run it from my phone into a bluetooth speaker.


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! Maybe this will drown them out. Seriously, I've never seen the point; I guess background noise doesn't usually bother me, but lots of people seem to really like these apps!
> 
> Betsy


More seriously... when I worked in a cubefarm I played a MP3 of a thunderstorm to block out all the chatter around me. The only problem was that the sound quality and my headphones were good enough, I started to think it was raining all day... regardless of the weather.  I be like "time for lunch, to bad the weather sucks," and everyone else was like "Dude, its 80 and sunny, what more could you ask?"


----------



## cinisajoy

That app would drive me batty.    I don't like white noise.


----------



## Andra

I have quite a few white noise apps and I also have some standalone white noise machines.  I started using them when I traveled frequently for work.  State rate rooms are often in less ideal locations, such as right near the ice machine or the elevator.  Or they are in older hotels that have individual air conditioner units in each room and they cycle on and off throughout the night.  The white noise helps me to sleep better.
This is the best of the apps that I have used.  It's easy to use and it has a pretty good variety of sounds.  Sometimes I use the rain sounds or the kitty purring instead of the plain white noise.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Toca Lab* 
Originally $2.99



This is another repeat, but it's a very good game. I enjoyed this game very much indeed when I picked it up.

Here's my review from March 2014 which includes some KBAADs...



> OK, it's geek day at the FAOTD. This is a game where you take various elements of the periodic table and subject them to various stresses--heat, electricity, cold, etc, and see what happens. There are no instructions. It's actually more cute and whimsical than geeky, so don't let that scare you off.
> 
> You begin in your cute, pastel lab, and are presented with a random element which is not identified, but is represented as a cute little blob. (The first time I tried, I got P, the second time H, but you don't find out which one it is until you've performed at least one test.) Test by dragging the cute little blob to one of the six possible stations and tapping on the apparatus. The only way to view and use the different stations after an element appers is to drag the element to one of them. Activate the station by tapping on it once the element is on the shelf. (The box in the upper right shelf will spew various items like a soccer ball, calculator, magnifying glass or teacup when tapped, but the element has to be to the side, not in front of the box. Or on the shelf below.
> 
> Tapping to activate the station opens it up to a full view. You can then turn on the device or spin the centrefuge and see what happens. Once the experiment is finished (the arrow in the upper left hand corner will change color if a new element is formed), tap on the arrow to return to the lab. If you've changed to a new element, you get a fun little celebratory screen. Not all experiments result in any change. Once you are back at the lab after any experiment, pull down on the chart pull that appears at the top, and it will show you which element you have and its periodic table number (H 1, for example) but not much else about that element. It will also show you which experiment to perform to change to a different element. Tapping on that experiment in the chart will take you directly to the experiment. I do wish you could tap on an element to get a bit more info, but I guess the game is aimed at a younger crowd.
> 
> It's kind of more fun to just try things and see what happens in the lab rather than work from the pull down chart. The elements you create are automatically saved when you leave the game.
> 
> There are settings on the home page. Tap on the gear and then follow the instructions to swipe in the given direction (which, whimsically, changes each time you go to settings). You can turn the music on and off, turn parents on and off, though I'm not sure what that does, and erase saved progress. If you want to start a new game with no saved elements, turn this on and say OK when prompted. Start a new game. Once you do, this is automatically changed to off so your new game will be saved when you leave.
> 
> The game can be played in airplane mode, and can only be played in one portrait orientation (can't be flipped 180 degrees).
> 
> I actually liked this app quite a bit, but I want to play it with an interactive chart of the periodic table next to me.  [_edited_at the time of this review in March 2014, 68 of 80 reviews were four stars and above.]
> 
> So we have a bonus pick: K12 Periodic Table of the Elements.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided I wanted a real periodic table app to use as a companion to the FAOTD, and besides, we all should have a periodic table, right? If you do a search for "periodic table app" in the App Store, you get three choices, all compatible with all Fires, as far as I could tell, and all good for various reasons.
> 
> If all you really want is the periodic table with some basic information about each element, this was my favorite of the three. Attractive, just enough information.
> 
> If you want to get a little more geeky, try Interactive Periodic Table. It works best in portrait mode, by the way, This one lets you filter the table by various properties. Tap on Details to see more information about the current element, including the entymology of the name. (Which I really like--it's one of the features that make this one a close second to the first one).
> 
> The third app, Periodic Table also has merit...and is probably the best to use if one is actually trying to LEARN the periodic table, as it has a quiz feature.
> 
> All three have merit, and, happily, I now have all three.  9 of 14 reviews are four stars and above.


 345 of 432 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: LYNE* 
Originally $2.60



Today's app is another repeat, but again, it's a very good one!

***
From my prior review of this app:

This is a most beautiful and unique variation on a "path" puzzle. You try to guess the correct path between pairs of shapes. You cannot cross a drawn path. The difficulty builds gradually, in lieu of a tutorial. You start with the most basic set and work on, adding multiple paths as you go. The shapes that have to be joined have a white shape within the shape; empty shapes are intermediate waypoints that must be crossed. For example, starting points might be triangles with a small white triangle inside. When you get to multiple paths, you can only cross a path at a designated intersection (designated with two interior shapes) that both paths must pass through. For example a stop-sign shape with two little diamonds inside.

When you've connected two shapes, the entire path is outlined in white. An illegal move will show with a red outline. When you've completed the puzzle correctly, the entire drawing turns solid white and the next game appears automatically.

As you connect shapes, you hear little electronic boops. I like that you can turn the sound on and off easily in mid game by tapping on the little triangle at the top of the page; a drop down that allows you to end the current game, resume or mute/unmute the sound appears. Tap on the little triangle now at the bottom to go back to the game. 
***

602 of 704 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

So if you hate your mom you can get her today's Free App of The Day! It is a to-do list that will not only remind her that she has tons and tons of work to do to clean up after you, but will constantly nag her for subscriptions! Yes, all this for free!

Motivated Moms


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> So if you hate your mom you can get her today's Free App of The Day! It is a to-do list that will not only remind her that she has tons and tons of work to do to clean up after you, but will constantly nag her for subscriptions! Yes, all this for free!
> 
> Motivated Moms


Yeah, this wasn't a good one. I had a KBAAD* but it's been a busy day!

Here's my KBAAD. Totally free, works great, I've used it for some time.

 
Cozi Family Organizer

You can add housekeeping tasks to your calendar using this:
http://www.cozi.com/blog/how-add-flylady-missions-and-zones-your-calendar-and-do-lists

And, maybe for Mother's Day, Dad and Kids could use the calendar and start doing the housework tasks, not just on Mother's Day. Just sayin'.



Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

VydorScope said:


> So if you hate your mom you can get her today's Free App of The Day! It is a to-do list that will not only remind her that she has tons and tons of work to do to clean up after you, but will constantly nag her for subscriptions! Yes, all this for free!
> 
> Motivated Moms


Wow! I'm kind of surprised they didn't change it . . . .they often do when it gets such poor reviews . . . .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm sorry to say I got MoMo 2013 and 2014 and I was disappointed when Amazon no longer carried it in 2015. It worked for me because I'm so busy I needed a set list of tasks every day to keep up. And I could give some of those tasks to GS which was an added bonus.

There were no subscription requests or ads the two years I used it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: dock it - saga!* 
Originally $0.99



This is a version of a game I've played on my iPad. Its design is very simple and stark. I'll ignore the typo on one of the opening screens. You have an orb in the center of the screen which, after the initial level, has spokes extending out from it. Your goal is to shoot, from a fixed point, little orbs to hit the center orb without hitting the spokes. Difficulty is added by the number and the speed of the spokes.

I like the game and will play for awhile, though it is a bit "more of the same" in game play on additional levels.

There's a different theme available in the app that instead of having the stark black and white screen has a space theme. I didn't care for it, but other reviewers liked it better.

I'm somewhere between three and four stars on this one. There's some discussion in the reviews about some of the Feb reviews not being valid. I think it's worth a try as it's free--see if you like it. Permissions are OK.

25 of 34 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Rotate It!* 
Originally $0.99



This is a very clean, nicely done "path" puzzle. Rotate the pipes to create a path with no open ends. You can play in Zen mode or in a time mode. You still get a time to complete recorded in Zen, so you can replay in that mode to try to better your time. In Challenge mode, you are given a time to beat.

Zero permissions, nicely done. I think the colors in the main menu bother my eyes a bit, but the playing board is nice, and you can change the background to one of three choices.

Four stars out of five for me. 29 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Odd, it says I bought this on Jan 17, 1970. Some how I do not recall this....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

VydorScope said:


> Odd, it says I bought this on Jan 17, 1970. Some how I do not recall this....


LOL! I didn't have this one...

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I didn't have this one...
> 
> Betsy


Me neither, but apparently I just bought it 45 years ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There's only one explanation:










Betsy


----------



## 68564

Heh, were the founders of Amazon even born yet in 1970?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jeff Bezos was born in 1964
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Bezos

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Jeff Bezos was born in 1964
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Bezos
> 
> Betsy


heheh, so I guess it is possible he had Amazon running when he was ummm 5 years old.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I note that mine says I bought it May 12, 2015.  Is the date on your computer right? 

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I note that mine says I bought it May 12, 2015. Is the date on your computer right?
> 
> Betsy


Yep.


----------



## cinisajoy

Hi


----------



## NogDog

[geek_alert]
Suspiciously close to time zero in "unix time", which is the number of seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC, yet far enough away that it's hard to explain in those terms -- unless they dropped a digit or two when saving the timestamp integer?
[/geek_alert]


----------



## 68564

NogDog said:


> [geek_alert]
> Suspiciously close to time zero in "unix time", which is the number of seconds since 1970-01-01 00:00:00 UTC, yet far enough away that it's hard to explain in those terms -- unless they dropped a digit or two when saving the timestamp integer?
> [/geek_alert]


I was wondering the same thing actually, but it is off by a couple weeks. If I go to the app's page it shows May 12th, but if I go to "manage your content and devices" - in there it shows the Jan 17th date.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ah, didn't check my content page. Will do. At any rate, here's today's!

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Coffee Mahjong* 
Originally $0.99



This is a mahjong solitare game where the tiles are coffee themed. Other than that, the twist is that you play against a countdown timer to try to get through ten layouts in a level. I got through seven. This may be frustrating for some. I'd give this game three and a half stars. I'd give it four if there were an option to play untimed.

38 of 52 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## 68564

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ah, didn't check my content page. Will do. At any rate, here's today's!
> 
> *From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Coffee Mahjong*
> Originally $0.99
> 
> 
> 
> This is a mahjong solitare game where the tiles are coffee themed. Other than that, the twist is that you play against a countdown timer to try to get through ten layouts in a level. I got through seven. This may be frustrating for some. I'd give this game three and a half stars. I'd give it four if there were an option to play untimed.
> 
> 38 of 52 reviews are four stars and above.
> 
> Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.
> 
> Have fun!
> 
> Betsy


My wife enjoys mahjong - but the timer would turn her right off. Guess I better pass since I like being married


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wise move.


----------



## CegAbq

VydorScope said:


> My wife enjoys mahjong - but the timer would turn her right off. Guess I better pass since I like being married


I too love MahJong & I love coffee images - but I won't do the timer thing.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wise move.


----------



## Andra

CegAbq said:


> I too love MahJong & I love coffee images - but I won't do the timer thing.


Ditto - a timer totally ruins the relaxation aspect of the game - and most of the time, that's what I am looking for. I've deleted several Mahjong games from my tablet because the only options were timed ones.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Andra said:


> Ditto - a timer totally ruins the relaxation aspect of the game - and most of the time, that's what I am looking for. I've deleted several Mahjong games from my tablet because the only options were timed ones.


I don't mind a timer so much for individual levels. But this one--your gameplay ends when the timer runs out and you have to start over.  That was really bad.

Back in a sec with today's offerings!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: PicShop - Photo Editor* 
Originally $2.99



This is an excellent photo editor that has always been one of my favorites. That being said, I haven't tried it much recently; the most serious negative review that I saw was one that said the compression algorithm used for saving introduced artifacts. I've tried it today and haven't noticed the issue; either I'm not looking at the same kind of images or they've fixed the issue.

There's a big bundle of apps on sale for free today, and they include another very good photo app. 1096 of 1548 reviews are four stars and above.

                   ​Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Oooh, lots of good freebies and now that I have my 16G Fire, I can load them up. Of course, that entails getting off my lazy butt and setting up the new device, but I'll get a round tuit.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll get a round tuit.


That's not one of the offerings today, LOL!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I found one of the bundle intriguing as I'm a Apple AND Amazon kind of girl:



This is an app you add to your Fire TV or Fire TV Stick (or, I guess, you could have it on a Fire tablet--it's compatible with my Fire HDX) which then, with the addition of a free app on your iPad/iPhone, allows you to mirror the iOS device to your Fire device.

I have a Fire TV Stick. I installed the above app on my Stick and then downloaded the iOS Mirror assistant to my iPad. Connection was pretty straightforward. And the Mirror Assistant will walk you through it.

Open the app on your Fire TV and select Mirroring Assist from the pink bar. The QR code thingy will become active. Underneath it will have the device number for your Fire TV (Android-AFTM-xxxxx) and a nine digit Mirroring ID. When prompted on your iDevice, either scan the QR code or enter the nine digit Mirroring Id (without hyphens) to connect the device. On your iDevice, swipe up to access the Control Center and select Air Play and turn on Mirroring.

I found that there's a bit of a lag with the Fire TV Stick. Video didn't work well, and even switching screens and photos sometimes lagged. This may be one instance where a Fire TV's extra processing power helps. But still, I can see me using it occasionally (and this may give me the excuse I need to upgrade to a Fire TV )

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Five Nights at Freddy's 3* 
Originally $2.99



Five Nights at Freddy's 3 is another in the bundle of free apps available right now.

This is the third installment in the popular Five Night at Freddy's franchise. The goal: survive for five nights in a spooky, spooky place as the night watchman. The first two games, not free--$2.99 each, are listed below.

1062 of 1160 reviews are four stars and above.

 

More from the bundle--apps that I didn't post yesterday! Note that not all apps are compatible with all Fires; check compatibility for your device on the product page.
               ​
Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sorcery! 3* 
Originally $2.99



This is one of the freebie bundle I've been posting about. This is today's featured app from the bundle.

From the product page:
An epic adventure through a cursed wilderness of monsters, traps and magic. Begin your journey here! (Parts 1 and 2 not required.)

+ Explore everywhere - move freely through the world, any way you want, creating your own unique story
+ New time beacons allow you to alter the world dynamically - travel through the present, or into the past, or mix the two
+ Thousands of choices - all are remembered, and shape your adventure
+ Thirty new enemies, including seven deadly serpents, each with their own strategies - and weaknesses
+ Swindlestones is back! The game of bluff and deceit is back, with new, smarter, opponents
+ New spells to discover and new magic to master
+ Five Gods, all with different quirks and powers
+ Start your adventure here, or load your characters and choices from Part 2
+ New music from "80 Days" composer Laurence Chapman
+ Two new 3D hand-drawn maps to explore by Mike Schley

The land of Kakhabad is a wilderness - a ruined desert, a tangled forest, cruel mountains and fissures, all guarded by seven fearsome serpents. But you must cross this land if you are to reach Mampang and the Crown of Kings. Rely on your wits or fight your way through - play with honour, or lie, cheat and steal - the choices are all yours.

There are a bunch of one-stars that refer to not being able to install the game on a Galaxy Note 4, so the average rating is better than it shows. I've picked it up but haven't had a chance to try it yet!

15 of 30 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sonic CD* 
Originally $2.99



Back to repeats....

It's time to usher the past into the future in this enhanced recreation of Sonic CD!

Sonic travels to the distant shores of Never Lake for the once-a-year appearance of Little Planet - a mysterious world where past, present, and future collide through the power of the Time Stones that lie hidden within it.

Sonic arrives only to find the once beautiful world imprisoned beneath a twisted metallic shell. His arch-nemesis, Dr. Eggman, has come for the Time Stones and with them, will soon have the power to control time itself!

In order to put an end to Dr. Eggman's nefarious schemes, Sonic must use the power of Little Planet to travel through time; breaking Dr. Eggman's hold over the future by destroying his machines in the past and recovering the missing Time Stones!

Featuring 16:9 widescreen and both the US and Japanese soundtracks, experience the adventure through time that introduced the world to Amy Rose and Eggman's most evil creation, Metal Sonic. 593 of 800 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Word to Word (Mega) - A fun and addictive free word association game* 
Originally $1.99



This is a fun word game. Match words in two columns based on word association, which could be based on synomyms, antonyms, words used together (compound words or phrases):
dog & cat
hot & cold
tasty & delicious
fire & truck
sugar & coffee
laugh & tickle.

Starting at about level 11 for me, the games got a bit harder and there can be more than one match for some clues but then you'll end up with matches that can't be made, and the game will prompt you to change some of your selections.

The game comes with a Smile package of 40 puzzles and one Mega Pack of 400 puzzles. Five more mega packs of 400 puzzles each are available for $1.99 each, or you can buy ALL the mega packs for $4.99. You are prompted for a review, but that's easily avoided by saying "yes" to the review prompt and then immediately using the back button to go back to the game.

Enjoyed this game--I like word puzzles. It has a brief tutorial, and a brief tutorial is really all that's needed. It only plays in one landscape mode. It will play in airplane mode. I tested it on my Kindle Fire HDX.

2730 of 2977 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

[EDIT: Pay no attention to my confused ramblings below, I was using the wrong app!   ]

I'm confused (not uncommon I admit). It only seems to let me make one pair of words out of the stack, matching with the word on the right. After that, I can't seem to drag and drop any of the other words from the left to the right to make more pairs. 

edit: I finally managed to get the tiles to stick on the right side. You are actually making a chain of words with each related to the next, not doing distinct pairs, which threw me off initially, plus the manual dexterity requirements of dropping the tile in just the right spot! It seems like either missing the spot or guessing the wrong word makes it bounce back to the left column.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hmmmmm...

Drake--that's not how it worked for me. You tap, not drag. Be sure to read the help info on the main screen (the question mark)

For example here are the sets of words on the current puzzle

glisteninfestedloaferswheelbarrowamishraisesfleasgleamoilnarcissistconjuresslackerssportsjerseysvaingreased

I tap on glisten and it turns green; then I tap on gleam and they both turn black. That means I've paired them (even if they aren't right).

Then, I look for the next one that seems obvious to me--in this case, vain/narcissist

And again, tap vain, it turns green and then narcissist and then they both turn black.

And so on.

I can tap an item again to deselect it.

Hope this helps, Dragle!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle

Good grief. Don't ask me how, but I apparently installed a free game "Word Stack" instead of "Word to Word" Mega.  
I could have sworn I tapped on Free App of the Day, but apparently not. In my defense I am on my little 6" Fire (does that excuse me?)

So, I have now installed the correct FAotD, and it all makes sense!  Sorry about the confusion, and thanks!


----------



## LDB

I got today's app about 3 years ago. I have enjoyed it.


----------



## cinisajoy

Dragle said:


> Good grief. Don't ask me how, but I apparently installed a free game "Word Stack" instead of "Word to Word" Mega.
> I could have sworn I tapped on Free App of the Day, but apparently not. In my defense I am on my little 6" Fire (does that excuse me?)
> 
> So, I have now installed the correct FAotD, and it all makes sense! Sorry about the confusion, and thanks!


That is so easy to do.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL Dragle, glad you figured it out!

LDB, somehow I had missed this one along the way--glad I got it today!

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I bought it (probably for free) in 2012.

Betsy, maybe it hit when you were out of town or away from internet..  Or even... busy..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It happens!  It's the reason that I'm glad they have repeats, even if I think they do it too much.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: European Mystery: Face of Envy Collector's Edition (Full)* 
Originally $2.99



This is a Big Fish game; I'm a fan of their games. They have hidden object and additional puzzles to keep things interesting. It is a big file; make sure you have enough space. If things are tight, download to the cloud for now. Some reviewers question the permissions.

From the product page:
Something very unusual is happening on the streets of Rome. Nobles are being robbed of their jewels in broad daylight and falling dangerously ill afterward. It's up to you to discover the truth!

-EXPLORE THE SIGHTS OF ROME 
While you're hot on the trail of a mysterious hooded figure, enjoy the picturesque architecture of the city.

-SAVE THE CITIZENS OF ROME! 
After being robbed or their precious jewels, the people of Rome have fallen ill. Only you can solve the mystery and save everyone!

-WHO IS THE MYSTERIOUS VILLAIN? 
As you begin to investigate, you realize that the case is even stranger than you first thought. The villain takes on the physical traits of his victims right before your eyes!

Here are the permissions:
Read only access to device state
Get information about the currently or recently running tasks: a thumbnail representation of the tasks, what activities are running in it, etc
Open network sockets
Write to external storage
Access information about Wi-Fi networks
Access the list of accounts in the Accounts Service
Access information about networks
PowerManager WakeLocks to keep processor from sleeping or screen from dimming.

25 of 33 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I love this one. It has an interactive map which takes away a lot of the frustration. I also have European Mystery: Scent of Desire by the same developer. I'm replaying that one now.

These big games are why I bought the HD7. I can only have one at a time on the 6".


----------



## cinisajoy

I have liked Big fish games since they pretty much started on the PC.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This was a prior free app of the day. Here's my review from last year:

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Sticks* 
Originally $1.99



Simple but effective version of what my brother and I called "boxes" when we were growing up. You have an array of dots, and you take turns connecting them trying to form a box before the other person does. Who ever completes the box gets credit for it. Growing up, we just wrote our initial in the box and then counted them at the end. In this game, you get points for each box you complete. There are bonus points awarded for boxes with icons, plus an icon that makes you lose your turn if you complete a box with that icon.

You can play against the computer (CPU) in either easy or hard mode, or against other players or teams. You can choose number of players after you click on New Game, and once you've chosen the number of players and whether any of those players will be the computer, you can choose the layout (Classic or Advanced--Advanced has triangles and polygons rather than squares) and Game Settings which allows you to set the time limits, the number of rounds played in a game, the size of the array and whether or not to pre-take random sticks.

In Options, on the main menu, you can turn off the sound and the tutorials and set the language to either English or Danish. It's playable in Airplane mode.

Fun game. I'd probably give it four stars.

The only one star review is bogus--Superman75 is apparently calling himself Rembrandt right now. I felt compelled to leave a review to offset his one-star.

6 of 9 reviews are four stars and above.

These apps are compatible with the original Fire and with my Fire HD 8.9" 4G. To tell if an app works for your Fire HD or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page. Amazon will tell you if it will work with your registered device.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm back with a show behind me! Finally caught up on sleep.

*From our Kindle blog, here's today's Free App of the Day: Continuity 2* 
Originally $0.99



This is another repeat, from April 2013. It's well reviewed, though, so if you didn't get it before, here's your chance. I actually got it then, but hadn't played it (it was one of those 3AM ET gets; I went back to sleep and then forgot about it. ) At that point, it had only had a few reviews.

I've played it now, and it is very much a keeper. It's a platform game with a unique twist--that draws from those sliding tile number games from when I was a kid. Once you get into the game a bit (level 1-3), you have to rearrange the tiles to finish the course. Tap out to see the entire game board, slide a tile to allow a clear path for the next bit, and doubletap to resume play. Doubletap again as needed to go out and rearrange tiles again. A great original twist! You have three goals for each level: a key to go to the next level, coins and a time to beat. You can play on without beating the time. Tested this on my 8.9" Fire HDX.

Love this game... 82 of 122 reviews are four stars and above.

Compatibility of apps varies. To tell if an app works for your Fire tablet or other Android device registered to your Amazon account, click on the above link and look on the right side of the web page for the "compatible devices" link.

Have fun!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy

Welcome back.


----------



## CegAbq

Bundle of Free Apps through 7-1-2015

So most of the ones that I was interested in I had gotten in the past, but folks with new Fires & other Android devices might find something of interest here.


----------



## geoffthomas

So today it is Kids Paint








http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004L07KWQ/ref=nav_sap_mas_15_07_02
Kids Paint is a fun multi-touch painting program for kids. Whether you're a big kid or a little kid, this app allows you to create colorful drawings, paintings, and doodles on your Android device.


----------



## Annalog

Finally one that is new, at least to me: Game of Words.

I haven't played it yet, but at least one review describes it as a challenging sample pack of 80 levels of word puzzles with additional packs of levels requiring purchase.


----------



## Annalog

Another new game, at least to me. Tesla's Electric Mist is a mystery solving game. I haven't played it yet but the reviews are favorable for a fun game. Some reviewers thought it was a little too easy.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> Another new game, at least to me. Tesla's Electric Mist is a mystery solving game. I haven't played it yet but the reviews are favorable for a fun game. Some reviewers thought it was a little too easy.


I got this awhile ago and couldn't get past one of the last parts. Maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## Annalog

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I got this awhile ago and couldn't get past one of the last parts. Maybe I'll try it again.


I am now back to 1899. Time to stop and do something productive.  
(Linking to the Deal of the Day isn't productive either.  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Annalog said:


> I am now back to 1899. Time to stop and do something productive.


You mean, playing these games isn't productive?


----------



## Annalog




----------



## Annalog

Today's FAOTD is a game that I did not have yet: Mahjong Deluxe HD.


----------



## J.T. Williams

Why am I just now learning about an "app of the day"...? 

Cool. I guess I will look for this now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

J.T. Williams said:


> Why am I just now learning about an "app of the day"...?
> 
> Cool. I guess I will look for this now.


It's been around pretty much since the inception of the Amazon App store . . . . depending on how busy people are and/or how attractive the app looks, we (mostly Betsy) try to post in the thread . . . . but it doesn't always happen.

Pretty sure you can sign up for an email alert from the Zon about it. . . . .


----------



## 68564

Yeah, I try to remember to check, but 9/10 times, if not more often, I have no interest in the app so it is hard to stay motivated.  Like today's is some goofy clock thing.

*TerraTime*
*Product Description*
The amazing, interactive, real-time virtual Earth! Globe and map use current satellite imagery to simulate day/night, clouds, seasons, sun & moon; clock shows rise, set, twilight, & transit times for sun & moon. Everything you need to stay connected to the world you live in.

· Real-time simulations include clouds, city lights, sea ice, and more, generated from actual satellite imagery
· Clock and compass also show sunrise & sunset; moon phase, rise & set; twilight & transit times
· Globe and map are fully interactive, using touchscreen or phone sensors
· Easily show any date, any location
· Clock and globe widgets, in 4 sizes each
· Live wallpapers for ALL Android devices!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004DP9QFS/ref=mas_fad_img


----------



## Annalog

If there isn't a new post in this thread, I follow the last post link in this thread to Amazon and then go to the "Today's Deals" in the header. From there, I follow the "Digital Deals" link where I check out both the FAotD and the Kindle Daily Deals. It is the Kindle Daily Deals that keeps me motivated to check daily.


----------



## 68564

Annalog said:


> If there isn't a new post in this thread, I follow the last post link in this thread to Amazon and then go to the "Today's Deals" in the header. From there, I follow the "Digital Deals" link where I check out both the FAotD and the Kindle Daily Deals. It is the Kindle Daily Deals that keeps me motivated to check daily.


Here is the direct link to the FAOTD:

http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b?node=2350149011


----------



## SheilaJ

Will that be the new link to the FaotD?  I wish they hadn't messed with it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

SheilaJ said:


> Will that be the new link to the FaotD? I wish they hadn't messed with it.


Yes . . . that link is to TODAY's FAotD -- no matter what "today" is.


----------



## SheilaJ

Great!  I thought I had lost the link, or my mind


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Can't speak to your mind. 

But Vydor posted the link on the 13th and I followed it today and got to today's FAotD.


----------



## 68564

Ann in Arlington said:


> Can't speak to your mind.
> 
> But Vydor posted the link on the 13th and I followed it today and got to today's FAotD.


Or did I post it today, and do the time warp!


----------



## Annalog

It is the link to the Amazon Appstore for Android page which features the FAotD. I am glad Vydor posted it as the format of the Digital Deals page no longer features the FAotD.

Today's FAotD, FlipPix Jigsaw - Notes, is new to me but is similar to other picture solving puzles that I enjoy from the same company, GabySoft.


----------



## Annalog

The Free App of the Day is missing. It may be that it won't be a regular feature any longer. Time will tell.


----------



## Meemo

Looks like it may have been replaced with "Amazon Underground". http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=rw_tiny?_encoding=UTF8&node=11350978011


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep . . . . I think there's no more 'Free App of the Day' . . . . but there are a number of previously featured apps in the "Underground".


----------



## Meemo

Speaking of apps - I have to give Amazon props - our 4-yr-old grandson managed to rack up almost $60 in app purchases on Tuesday, our daughter thought the parental controls/password-to-buy thing was enabled but apparently it wasn't.  I contacted Amazon and asked for help & they refunded them all.  One stinkin' app was $12.99!  And at 4, he didn't even know what he was buying, probably not even THAT he was buying.  Anyway, thank goodness they refunded - my Amazon Visa bill will be high enough this month as it is.


----------



## SheilaJ

Meemo said:


> Speaking of apps - I have to give Amazon props - our 4-yr-old grandson managed to rack up almost $60 in app purchases on Tuesday, our daughter thought the parental controls/password-to-buy thing was enabled but apparently it wasn't. I contacted Amazon and asked for help & they refunded them all. One stinkin' app was $12.99! And at 4, he didn't even know what he was buying, probably not even THAT he was buying. Anyway, thank goodness they refunded - my Amazon Visa bill will be high enough this month as it is.


I learned that lesson early on with my grandsons. Amazon does have great customer service.

I miss my app of the day though. It has become such a habit to get that app every day.


----------



## CozyMama

I am confused about Underground. It says that Underground apps and games are automatically available on Fire HD and HDX but every app and game I've looked at says "not compatible" with my HD. Has anyone tried getting one of these apps?

I miss the free app of the day, too.


----------



## Meemo

Some apps may not work with older models. As some older apps don't work with my current gen HD6.


----------

